# Programador de microcontroladores PIC y memorias por puerto USB PICKIT2 CLONE



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 24, 2009)

Lo que les traigo en este momento es un clon funcional del famoso programador Pickit2, el cuál es capaz de programar toda la línea de microcontroaldores pic existentes. Este clon al ser una versión reducida del mismo es capaz de programar todos los microcontroladores menos los pic's que funcionan a 3.3v que por el momento no lo voy a implementar.

El PCB del mismo lo diseñé en PCB Wizard usando algunas librerías que descargué del foro y otrás mías.
El programa aplicación para la PC funciona bajo: *Windows XP, Vista (32 Bits) , Linux y MAC*. El código fuente del programa así también como del firmware del PIC son libres.
El programa de aplicación por una razón de tamaño lo van a tener que descargar de la página de microchip en este link: PICkit 2 Development Programmer/Debugger
En ese link también encontrarán la guía de uso de pickit2 (el original) que les puede servir para sacarse las dudas con respecto al programador.

El firmware del programador se actualiza a través de internet , solo tienen que bajar el firmware más actualizado y cargarlo al PIC directamente por usb usando el bootloader del programa aplicación.

Quería hacer un agradecimiento especial al usuario Danfa42, ya que me ayudó con algunos componentes que me hacían falta para poder terminar el programador.

Este diseño es básico , luego le añadiré conectores de programación específicos y un zócalo ZIF.

El programador me ha grabado correctamente los siguientes PIC'S: 18F2550 , 16F887 , 16F84A , 16F877A.

No hace falta instalar ningún driver ya que se instala como si fuera un mouse (protocolo HID: human interface device), por lo tanto funciona con cualquier máquina que tenga puerto usb 2.0.

Cualquier duda con respecto al programador será respondida en el foro NO por MP por favor.

*Acá esta la tercera versión del archivo comprimido, que contiene algunas correcciones.*


______________________________________________________________________________

*IMPORTANTE:*

Por favor, Los que tengan diseños funcionales del Pickit2 háganme saber por que los voy a subir a la primera página del post.

Los requisitos son los siguientes:

1º - Esquemático completo + PCB EN FORMATO PDF.
2º - Lista de componentes.
3º - Fotos del programador armado.
4º - Nombre del usuario que lo armó (Para los derechos de autor). 

Los usuarios interesados pueden mandarme un mensaje privado y yo les daré el correo electrónico para que me pasen sus diseños. Luego un moderador se hará cargo de modificar la primera página del post para que quede de forma definitiva.

Un saludo y espero sus respuestas


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 24, 2009)

hola, me parece muy bueno tu aporte, pero tengo una gran duda desde que vi el original microchip ¿como conecto el pic a cargar? yo uso el propic2 por db25.

saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 24, 2009)

Lo tenés  que conectar por ICSP, de la forma en que te pongo en la inmagen. La distribución de pines del clon es la misma que la del pickit2 original.


----------



## fabrixio (Ene 24, 2009)

hola soy nuevo en esto de los foros y estoy empezando mi carrera de mecatronica pero tuve un problema que para mi es dificil (para nadie mas) no entendi como se programa en el microcod studio para cargar el pi 16f84a     ! por favor alguien me puede explicar la programacion   ya que no c nada de programar? por favor  ?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 24, 2009)

Fabrixio si tu pregunta es como cargarle el programa al PIC16F84A, lo que tenés que hacer es el archivito .hex que te genera el microcode estudio luego de compilar un programa lo tenés que cargar al programa que controla al pickit2 y luego poner write y te graba el pic. Ahora si tu pregunta va dirigida a que te expliquemos como programar  no te puedo ayudar vas a tener que abrir un hilo propio.


----------



## fabrixio (Ene 24, 2009)

lo unico que se es como cargarle el programa pero el como hacer el programa no c
pero de todos modos gracias. acabo de encontrar un link de como crear programas lo voy a leer a ver si le entiendo y borro mi  duda   ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡gracias!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 24, 2009)

El tema de programar no es tan solo leer un artículo, yo te recomendaría leer algún libro como por ejemplo "pic16f84 desarrollo de proyectos" es un libro muy barato para la gran cantidad de información que posee, te lo recomiendo ampliamente. 

PD: Si te querés armar un programador de pic's estoy a tu disposición para ayudarte a lograrlo.


----------



## mabauti (Ene 24, 2009)

excelente aporte Moyano.


solo una pregunta : cual es el valor minimo (de la inductancia) que asegure que funcione bien el PICKit2?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 24, 2009)

330 uhy es el valor que he probado y funciona bien, pero te recomiendo que uses el valor original de 680uhy.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 24, 2009)

Hola a todos

Bueno no a pasado ni un día pero por las buenas críticas que he recibido por parte del foro pongo a su disposición 2 videos que muestran al pickit2 en funcionamiento. Uno de los videos muestra como el pickit2 clone programa mi picdem board con un pic16f887. Y el otro video es para mostrar el proceso de actualización via usb directa del firmware del pickit2.

Video de la prueba de hardware.





Video que muestra como se actualiza el fimware del pic.





PD: Disculpen la calidad de video .3gp del cel , pero la cámara digital no me tomaba bien la pantalla de la laptop así que no me quedó otra.


----------



## josb86 (Ene 25, 2009)

buenas tengo una pregunta sobre este programador, según he visto en los esquemáticos este programador utiliza un pic18fxxx ¿este lleva algún programa cargado o se conecta en blanco?
mi otra pregunta es ¿si quiero que el programador tenga el zócalo zif en la misma board lo conecto directo como colocaste en una imagen anterior o hay que colocar alguna resistencia o componentes por el estilo?
a otra cosa puedo colocar un solo zócalo zif de 40 pines y hacer todas las configuraciones para los diferentes pics en el mismo zócalo?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 25, 2009)

Hola josb86

1º - El pic18f2550 se tiene que cargar con el firmware que puse y que está en la carpeta que bajaste.
2º - El zócalo de 40 pines tipo zif que planteas podes usarlo para progrmar pic's en la forma que puse en la inmagen (solo programaras micros de 40 pines) o cablearlo para poder programar todos los pic's. Si tenés dudas de como se cablea luego te pongo una inmagen.

cualquier cosa pregunta


----------



## chotakabras (Ene 25, 2009)

Gracias colega, estaba tratando de modificar mi viejo programador para hacerlo funcionar con usb, y vi este excelente aporte..., asi que como buen ingeniero o cuasi ingeniero me voy a ahorrar trabajo y voy a copiar tu programador jajaja.

El lunes estare tempranito en electronica Mendoza...

Gracias por el excelente laburo, cualquier cosa que te haga falta aca estoy, te debo una..


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 25, 2009)

Uno de medndoza ! que sorpresa. Una cosa  si todavía no tenés el pic18f2550 en electrónica mendoza sale $60 una estafa. Te recomiendo que compres las cosas por correo a bs as yo hice así y me salió mucho más barato.

PD: El conector usb tampoco lo vas a encontrar ahi....


----------



## mot1258 (Ene 26, 2009)

Exelente aporte pero tengo una duda, para los pic de 40 pines como el 16F877A, hay que ponerle fuente externa o con el mismo circuito es suficiente y como se le hace para indicarle a que frecuencia es el cristal que ocupas, por ejemplo con winpic800 le indicabas en configuracion si es de 20 Mhz le cambias a HS. sorry pero a mi me vendieron uno parecido, casi es el mismo y apenas estoy aprendiendo su funcionamiento y me surgen dudas


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 26, 2009)

El circuito del programador es capaz de entregar los 5v a través de la pata 2 del conector ICSP. La forma de conectar un pic16f877a es como lo muestro en la página n°1. El tipo de cristal lo vas  a tener que configurar vos en el programas que escribas y luego directamente grabas el pic ya que el tipo de cristal lo tiene configurado en el .HEX


----------



## josb86 (Ene 26, 2009)

te agradecería que colocaras la forma de conectar todos los tipos de pis a un solo zócalo si es posible quiero armarlo pero necesito toda la información completa


----------



## felixls (Ene 26, 2009)

Muy buen laburo!

Comenté en el thread original de eclip-se mi programador.
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/132566/ _
por si te interesa las fotos del desarrollo están en:

http://sergiols.blogspot.com/2009/01/programador-clone-de-pickit-2.html

Las del desarrollo de eclip-se en:
http://sergiols.blogspot.com/2008/05/programador-de-pics-y-avrs-eclipse.html


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 26, 2009)

Muy bueno tu diseño felixls ! Lo único que yo no puse las memorias porque la función de programar sin la PC no me parece que sea indispensable. El programador eclipse definitivamente está abandonado.

Para josb86:  Acá te pongo el esquemático para que veas como hacer tu zócalo ZIF.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 27, 2009)

Alguno que haya armado el PCB que postee fotos, así vamos viendo como quedan. Cualquier duda comenten nomas.


----------



## felixls (Ene 28, 2009)

josb86 dijo:
			
		

> les cuento que me ha sido imposible encontrar la bobina de 680uH, que otros valores puedo colocarle, hay una parte que dice respetando la inductancia pero no se a que inductancia se refieren



Yo lo probé con:

220uH ...  *no *funcionó
220uH + 47uH (en serie) --> OK
220uH + 220uH (en serie) -> OK
220uH + 220uH + 220uH (en serie) -> OK

Puedes además probar en paralelo, pero recuerda que es como las resistencias.

Para diseñar una puedes hacerlo con 160 vueltas de un cable de 0.1mm en un toroide de 8mm de diametro (lo puedes obtener de un PC viejo) y luego comprobarlo con un inductómetro.

Si no tienes un inductómetro lo puedes hacer utilizando este circuito:

http://www.e-radiocontrol.com.ar/?C...metro_e_inductometro_con_PIC16F84_o_PIC16F628


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 28, 2009)

con una bobina de 330uHy minimo te va a funcionar , menos de eso no. Igual podes reciclarla como dice felixls de cualquier aparato electrónico.


----------



## kosovo37 (Ene 30, 2009)

Amigo Moyano creo que deberias revisar los esquematicos de conexiónado de pics a programar, si tengo algun error en eso corrigeme, y si estan de verdad mal yo creo que tengo todos esos diagramas, me avisas y los subo


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 30, 2009)

Vos cuál decís el esquemático que tengo al principio o el ZIF ? Esos esquemáticos los revise y están bien , aunque si me decís en que parte los tengo mal me fijo y los corrijo.


----------



## wayne21 (Feb 1, 2009)

mira moyano jonathan q o cual version del area de descargas de microchip es el q hay q bajar ?el q se llama" PICkit 2 V2.55.02 Install" de 3.9MB o sera este" PICkit 2 V2.55.02 Install with .NET Framework" de 30.2MB


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 1, 2009)

Y tenés que fijarte si tenés el .net framework. Yo te recomiendo que bajes el de 30,2MB por las dudas.


----------



## berto198 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hola,en primer lugar gracias Moyano Jonthan por el programador,acabo de terminar de armarlo en la pcb que publicaste,la pc lo ha reconocido sin problemas,y el pickit programer tambien,aun no he programado ningun pic lo hare mañana,pero tengo una duda,en la pcb ,en el pin numero 26 del pic va una resistencia y otra cosa que no se que es, conecta entre ese pin y masa,pero en el esquematico no aparece,haber si lo puedes revisar ,y otra cosa en la lista de componentes pones dos resistencias de 22R,que en el esquematico no aparecen,bueno hay pongo una foto del progamador ,no se ve muy bien ,la hice con el movil,gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## mnicolau (Feb 1, 2009)

Hola Moyano Jonathan, felicitaciones por el programador y gracias por el aporte. 
Estaba por imprimir el pcb y ví que tuviste el mismo problema que tenemos todos con el PCB Wizard, de que no salen bien las "copper areas". Te dejo la versión bien impresa por si te interesa agregar... 

PD: no hay ninguna modificación en el pcb.

Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 1, 2009)

Si es verdad mnicolau, al decir verdad tuve ese problema pero voy a ver si empiezo a usar el Altium designer 2008 para hacer las placas porque me conseguí unos videotutoriales muy grosos. 

PD: Gracias por las felicitaciones y voy a revisar berto lo que vos me decís.


----------



## mario90210 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hola, muy interesante el clon del Pickit2, sólo una pregunta, veo que en el conector USB hay 6 terminales. Yo esoy haciendo una tarjeta de evaluación para el pic18f4550 con comunicación por USB y quisiera saber como conectar las pistas si unicamente en el USB al pelarlo hay 4 cablecitos (vdd o 5V, vss o negativo, D+ y D- que son el envío de datos). 
Gracias.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 1, 2009)

No has visto mal mario, ese es el conector ICSP y tiene 5 terminales. El conector USB tiene solo 4 que son d+ d - vss y vdd. Cualquier duda avisame.


----------



## mario90210 (Feb 1, 2009)

Yo me refiero al USB, el ICSP son las salidas del programador. Mi duda es con respecto al USB que como bien dices tiene únicamente 4 terminales, en el PCB el dispositivo tiene 6 terminales las cuales son utilizadas todas.


----------



## DANDY (Feb 1, 2009)

moyano jonathan antes que nada agradecerte por el aporte tengo una consulta, en el esquema que adjuntaste me parece que hay 2 errores con respecto al pcb ... 1º el pulsador load esta conectado directamente desde vcc a gnd y si lo presiono habra un cortocircuito hasta se podria malograr el puerto usb de la pc .... 2º el gnd del conector usb no tiene conexion a gnd del circuito corrigeme si me equivoco salu2 espero tu respuesta


----------



## DANDY (Feb 1, 2009)

mario90210 dijo:
			
		

> Yo me refiero al USB, el ICSP son las salidas del programador. Mi duda es con respecto al USB que como bien dices tiene únicamente 4 terminales, en el PCB el dispositivo tiene 6 terminales las cuales son utilizadas todas.



bueno con respecto a mario el conector usb tiene 6 terminales por que los 2 grandes sirven para soporte del conector (para que no se rompa la pista cuando se manipula demasiado) y  se conectan a gnd por que son metalicos....... sin embargo los 4 que sobran son los que se usan para el programador


----------



## mario90210 (Feb 1, 2009)

OK entonces la conexión quedaría así.




Gracias a ambos por las respuestas.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 1, 2009)

Perdón mario no te había entendido, esos pines son de la carcaza del conector (GND , por eso están unidos al pin 4)

Y si efectivamente queda como lo planteas vos.


----------



## DANDY (Feb 2, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> Y si efectivamente queda como lo planteas vos.


Bueno moyano jhonatan hace 5 post te pregunte acerca de los errores del diagrama que adjuntaste me ayudarias mucho si los revisaras debido a que pienso hacer la placa en eagle


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 2, 2009)

Perdón esta noche arreglo todos los errores y posteo todo correjido. Perdón por el retraso es que tenido otros temas que atender.



DANDY dijo:


> Bueno moyano jhonatan hace 5 post te pregunte acerca de los errores del diagrama que adjuntaste me ayudarias mucho si los revisaras debido a que pienso hacer la placa en eagle



dandy en la primera página del post están las correcciones que pediste.


----------



## berto198 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hola Moyano Jonathan,en las modificaciones que has hecho en el esquema los condensadores C3 y C4 ahora quedan conectados entre masa y el pin 26 del pic ,pero en la pcb no se pueden conectar asi ,quedan entre vcc y masa,haber si puedes mirar esto,por lo demas a mi el programador me funciona perfectamente,lo he probado con un pic12F508 y lo pragrama sin problemas,de nuevo muchas gracias por tu aporte.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 4, 2009)

Si efectivamente es como vos decís berto, ya voy a modificar eso para que este todo correcto. 

PD: Ya salió la nueva versión del soft del programador Pickit2 V2.60. Para descargarla entren a este Link:

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/PICkit 2 v2.60.00 Setup A.zip


----------



## alexander1002 (Feb 4, 2009)

Soy novato, Primero que nada gracias Moyano Jonathan por el programador, tengo unas dudas no se si puedas ayudarme:

1. Aveces se me es complicado conseguir el material donde vivo, por ejemplo
C7 - 100uf/35v/20% tolerancia. Electrolítico se podria sustituir por uno de 100uF/50v 

2. En el diagrama hay unas simbologias de VCC (unos triangulitos), eso quiere decir que lleva una fuente externa o donde va conectado eso?

por su comprension gracias, espero me ayudem


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 4, 2009)

Bueno antes que nada bienvenido al foro.

Te respondo en el orden de las preguntas:

1 - El capacitor, si lo podés sustituir por el 100uF/50v.
2 - Vcc se obtiene del mismo puerto USB. En ese puerto el pin 1 es VCC.

Cualquier cosa que necesites para el armado del programador decime.


----------



## kchuli (Feb 6, 2009)

Hola, mi duda es la siguiente:

Voy a iniciarme en la programación de microcontroladores y tengo un programador TE-20x que me regaló un amigo hace años. He estado consultando por Internet y he visto que se pueden programar los 16F84 y los 16F87x (para estos últimos hace falta un adaptador http://www.mecatronica.es/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=9 ).

Mirando el esquema de la primera página para conectar los distintos integrados al PICKit 2 veo que independientemente del número de pines, todos usan el mismo número de conductores del ICSP. ¿Puedo utilizar mi TE-20x haciéndole un adaptador ICSP y programar así otros PICs distintos a los que he indicado o debería ir pensando en montarme el PICKit 2?

Gracias.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 6, 2009)

Yo te recomendaría que te pusieras a armar el pickit2  , ya que es muy rápido para programar todos los pic's de la linea microchip. Por ejemplo programar a un pic16f84a toda la memoria de programa tarda alrededor de 1 min con el te_20. Ahora con el pickit2 ese tiempo se ve reducido a solo 5 seg.

Ahora otra razón para que lo armes , es que lo conectas al puerto usb que tienen todas las máquinas. En cambio el puerto serie está tendiendo a desaparecer.


----------



## kchuli (Feb 6, 2009)

De acuerdo, me pondré a ello en cuanto tenga algo de tiempo, aunque estoy viendo que pronto saldrá el PICKit 3 así que igual me espero. De todas formas, la opción de programar por ejemplo el 16F887 con el TE-20 ¿es posible?


----------



## Vlad666 (Feb 6, 2009)

Saludos
Muy buen aporte pero tengo una duda: ¿Qué programador me recomiendas para grabarle el firmware al PIC18F2550?


----------



## LING (Feb 7, 2009)

Hola que bien
el foro 
muy buen trabajo Moyano Jonathan  
lo voy a inplementar esta semana  

para Vlad666 yo arme el gpt lite (y funciono ) para ello use el jdm programer pero con el Winpic800  para grabarle el firmware al PIC18F2550? y normal  asi que tambien pienso usar este mismo para  para grabarle el firmware al PIC18F2550  y aramar el famoso PICKit 2  

gracias aT


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 7, 2009)

si no consiguen la bobina un que tambien funciona bien es la de los autos a radio control el choque de radioferecuencia de 2 patas tambien sirve. El jmd programa el pic18f2550 con el winpic800. A todos los que tengan dudas para armarlo al programador diganme.


----------



## DANDY (Feb 7, 2009)

moyano jonatan veo que la modificacion y reduccion de circuito que hiciste con respecto al programador original es abismal... dime existe alguna desventaja en cuanto a las memorias 24lc512 que quitaste del esquema original, al amplificador operacional y otros? cual seria la diferencia principal en el funcionamiento?.... salu2 espero tu respuesta


----------



## LING (Feb 7, 2009)

El grabador que pueden usar para   grabarle el firmware al PIC18F2550  puede ser este 
www.olimex.cl/product_información.php?cPath=47_25_26&products_id=76
es un tipo jdm programer  y funciona perfecto para pics 18 
pd yo lo prove  y graba todo

alli es esquema


----------



## kchuli (Feb 8, 2009)

Me respondo a mí mismo:

En el WinPIC800, al seleccionar el tipo de programador aparecen en gris los chips que no se pueden programar y en el caso del TE-20 pues eso incluye al 16F887. Así que a montar el PICKit 2!

Muchas gracias por el post


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 8, 2009)

Hola como andas dandy, mira el programador es totalmente funcional pero no programa los micros de 3.3v debido a que no tiene el operacional que regula el voltaje para los diferentes micros.
Las dos memorias me permiten usar al programador sin necesidad de la pc, pero me parecio que no era una funcion importante ya que siempre va a estar enchufado a la pc al momento de programar. Salvo esas diferencias el programador clon funciona igual que el original.


----------



## DANDY (Feb 8, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> Hola como andas dandy, mira el programador es totalmente funcional pero no programa los micros de 3.3v debido a que no tiene el operacional que regula el voltaje para los diferentes micros.
> Las dos memorias me permiten usar al programador sin necesidad de la pc, pero me parecio que no era una funcion importante ya que siempre va a estar enchufado a la pc al momento de programar. Salvo esas diferencias el programador clon funciona igual que el original.



ok gracias por responder pronto posteo las fotos de mis resultados salu2


----------



## culebrasx (Feb 11, 2009)

Ya esta casi montado, solo me falta la bobina que no tenían,
me he tomado una pequeña molestia y he actualizado el pdf del esquema con los nombres auténticos de los componentes para que si que coincidan con los del pcb, porque ya esta bien de pedir y nunca dar,jejeje...y para una vez que puedo colaborar en algo...lo he revisado y creo que todo coincide pero si alguien encuentra algo que lo comunique.

De nuevo gracias por el trabajo realizado!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 11, 2009)

exacto che esta perfecto las modificaciones.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 12, 2009)

Hola a todos, el que tenga alguna duda con respecto al programador o alguna posible modificación no duden en comentar que lo voy a tener en cuenta para la proxima versión que espero que tenga compatibilidad con todos los pic y memorias del mercado de microchip.


----------



## mabauti (Feb 12, 2009)

Moyano, sería bueno que reeditaras el primer mensaje de este tema con las modificaciones efectuadas.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 12, 2009)

Como usted diga , en un rato con todas las "modificaciones" que en realidad son correcciones 

PD: La proxima versión espero tenerla lista dentro de un mes aproximadamete.


----------



## culebrasx (Feb 13, 2009)

Pues aqui va el mio montado, lo reconoce sin problemas, muchas gracias again!
Ahora a empezar a cacharrear con los pics...
Un par de preguntas desde la mas humilde de las ignoracias, jejeje. el pulsador por lo que veo es un tipo de reset, me equivoco?
y en cuanto a los conectores SIL, lo de doble fila estan conectados a los de fila simple, para conectar por ICSP como indica en la primera pagina del hilo,,he crimpado la faja de bus plano y la he encajado en la hembra del PCB, pero para el otro extremo donde conecto al PIC a programar, como lo haceis? ya que los cables del bus son muy endebles, o poneis otra hembra-macho? la linea simple esta solo para poder comprobar las continuidades?
...
...
Esto es como cuando despues de leer un libro de fisica cuantica te dice el autor, "Si lo tiene todo claro, es que no ha entendido nada."
Jejejej
Muchas gracias y muy bien aporte!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 13, 2009)

Muy lindo te quedo el programador culebrax.

las respuestas a tus preguntas:

- El pulsador sirve para hacer reset, para cargar un firmware nuevo y tiene otras capacidades... eso lo tendrías que ver en los datos de usuario del programador que te la suministra microchip en su pagina.

- Exacto la linea simple esta para probar las tensiones , pero tambien sirve para conectar una placa con un conector sil simple hembra de 5 pines.

- El conector ICD de 10 contactos tiene que ir de los 2 lados 1 (del programador) y otro por el lado del PIC uniendolos con un cable.

Espero haberte solucionado tus preguntas.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 13, 2009)

Ya está correjido el plano de los zócalos para los diferentes PIC's


----------



## piratex (Feb 15, 2009)

Hola, excelente trabajo me gusto la modificacion que hiciste, digno de ser armado! jeje

una consulta, en el esquema original aparece un led "target" que funcion cumple ese indicador?, ¿Por que lo quitaste en tu diseño?

Saludos, y felicitaciones nuevamente por el trabajo


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 15, 2009)

Hola piratex, mirá en el pickit2 hay una función que alimenta o no el circuito a programar a través del puerto usb función que la indica el led target . En mi versión del programador este alimenta constantemente  al puerto usb (no hay circuito que corte el suministro de alimentación) por lo tanto no necesito el led que me indique tal función.


----------



## LING (Feb 15, 2009)

Saludos  de Peru   
ya arme el Pickit2 pero em protoboart  y funciona muy bienn si que esss rapido  en grabarr prove con Pic16f628 y pic16f877 el tipo de la tienda me dio barato el pic18f2550

Quireo hacer la placa en eagle  pero no se como puedo hacer lo del socalo Zif  
hay un modelo que usa un jumper para seleccionar el tipo de pic entre 8 y 18   a   28 y  40 pin
que tal  funcionaraa 

porfavor algun consejo para desarrollar la placa en eagle 4.15
  Gracias   atta   ling


----------



## piratex (Feb 15, 2009)

Busca en paginas anteriores... esta posteado el cto para el socalo ZIF.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 15, 2009)

Voy a ver no prometo nada pero para fin de mes espero tener una versión funcional y barata del pickit2 con una base de tipo zif pero hecha con pines torneados para programar todos los pic's de 8 18 28 y 40 pines (de 5v) el programador para 3.3v está en la etapa de diseño. Igual poco a poco voy a ir posteando resultados.

Ling , me alegro por vos que te haya funcionado postea fotos aunque sea de la protoboard para ver como queda.


----------



## hacktek (Feb 16, 2009)

Buenas.  

Cabe Destacar que soy nuevo en esto pero pretendo aprender y creo que esta es la mejor manera.

Consulta hablas de cambios en el diseño, en estos cambios se trabaja sobre el diseño actual o se cambian practicamente todos los componentes? 
(ya es un poco tarde para preguntar esto )(ya compre los materiales :S)

Es solo por curiosidad. 

a verdad, puedo poner inductancias en serie para lograr dicho valor sierto? no e podido dar con una de 680 pero si con 470 y espero encontra una de 210 para lograr los 680?

Es muy importante que la tolerancia sea equivalente a la de la lista de materiales o puede ser inferior? (capacitores) 

El Capacitor de 100nf/50v/20% no lo logre encontrar pero consegui este 100nf/100v/5% podre utilizarlo o sigo buscando?

El Capacitor de 470nf/50/20% lo consegui 470nf/?/10% :S no pude dar con el voltaje de este.

Adios.

PDT: Muchas gracias por darte el tiempo de diseñar el pickit2 clone y tener la generocidad de compartirlo de forma libre. eso es muy valorable en una persona en estos dias que todos quieren lucrar del conocimiento


----------



## felixls (Feb 17, 2009)

hacktek dijo:
			
		

> a verdad, puedo poner inductancias en serie para lograr dicho valor sierto? no e podido dar con una de 680 pero si con 470 y espero encontra una de 210 para lograr los 680?



Si, fijate en algunos de los post expliqué algunas pruebas que hice, y además con una de 470 te va a funcionar, Mr. Moyano corrijame si me equivoco.



			
				hacktek dijo:
			
		

> Es muy importante que la tolerancia sea equivalente a la de la lista de materiales o puede ser inferior? (capacitores)



No es importante en este circuito.



			
				hacktek dijo:
			
		

> PDT: Muchas gracias por darte el tiempo de diseñar el pickit2 clone y tener la generocidad de compartirlo de forma libre. eso es muy valorable en una persona en estos dias que todos quieren lucrar del conocimiento


Coincido con vos, el conocimiento humano le pertence a la humanidad.


----------



## hacktek (Feb 17, 2009)

Gracias por responder tan pronto me a kedado claro.

me consume la curiosidad de como va a ser ese pickit2 clone con zocalo de programacion integrado  waaa! quiero verlo  (no toy precionando por siacaso )


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 17, 2009)

Y va a ser a ser el programador más  tres tiras de 20 contactos que van a servir para programar los micros. Ahora algo importante para aclarar: El programador reducido no programa memorias solo PIC'S de la línea de 5v.

PD: hacktek, mostra las fotos despues de que armes el programador para ver como te quedó.

Cualquier duda que tengás para armar el circuito decime.


----------



## LING (Feb 17, 2009)

UNa duda  para conectar un zocalo zif he visto que es necesario colocar un junper que seleccione los tipos integrados a programar 8-18  y  28 40 pines 
esto absolutamente necesario o hay otra forma de seleccion ...?

tambien conosco una manera de colocar  tres conectores pin torneado mas o menos asi

                oooooooooooooooooooo
                 I 28pines        I  18pines
                oooooooooooooooooooo

                oooooooooooooooooooo

Es aconsejable este modo de zocalo....


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 17, 2009)

El jumper es por el diseño, tenés que hacer un diseño que no utilize el jumper y listo. El tipo de zócalo que vos planteas es perfectamente válido y es como va a ser en la proxima versión del programador.


----------



## hacktek (Feb 17, 2009)

Holas. 

Gracias por responder tan pronto.

Me asaltaron varias dudas.

1° El que yo no pueda programar nada de la linea 3.3v con esta version, es solo por la falta de alimentacion de 3.3v? 
Ej : si yo tomo un integrado cualquiera y es de 3.3v puedo usar los pines que me sirban del programador y usar una fuente de 3.3v externa y de igual modo programar dicho integrado. o esto es imposible?

2° el firmware es lo mismo que el bootloader sierto? porque voy a buscar a alguien que tenga programador para grabarme el 18f2550 pero tengo que estar seguro de los archivos que le paso.

3° por aqui en el foro esta la version 2.6x del firmware pickit2 pero en los archivos de descarga esta la 2.3x puedo usar esta ultima version?

Espero no molestar con estas dudas que hasta ami  me  parecen medias bobas pero no me puedo quedar con las dudas sierto


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 17, 2009)

Mirá la versión del firmware que le grabés al PIC18F2550 , no iinteresa ya que el programa cuando lo inicies por primera vés lo va a actualizar a la última versión.
El inconveniente con los micros de 3.3v , es la alimentación, los voltajes de programación (vpp) y las lineas de datos pgd y pgc. Más adelante voy a realizar pruebas con micros de 3.3v.


----------



## piratex (Feb 17, 2009)

Saludos.

Por motivos de no poder abrir el archivo original para modificar el tamaño de unos condensadores que eran distintos que en el diseño original, tuve que rehacer el pcb ...... despues pude abrir el archivo original    y me quede con el trabajo hecho.

Si a alguien le interesa posteo lo que hice, sin desmerecer el estupendo trabajo del autor porsupuesto.

http://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pcbpm0.jpg 
Vista 3D

http://img13.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pistaskb7.png 
Vista lado pistas (muestra)

http://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=componenteszz8.png 
Vista lado componentes (muestra)

**** PDF LADO PISTAS y PCB ACTUALIZADO, DEBIDO A ERROR EN EL DIAGRAMA EN EL CUAL ME BASE ****


----------



## javierrbo (Feb 18, 2009)

donde esta el codigo ensamblador que se le carga al pic


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 18, 2009)

No hay ningún código en esamblador para el PIC, lo que le tenés que cargar al microcontrolador es el firmware. El mismo está en la primera página del post.


----------



## alax (Feb 18, 2009)

Hola que tal primer  te doy las gracias por el aporte,  al parecer el pickit2 me funciona excelentemente lo termine hoy , pero   tengo una preguntota  el capacitor 5 de 470nf que va ala pata  14 del pic18 ,no lo tenia  asi que le puse uno de 15 pF y me funciona asta a horita bien , pero  puede aver algun problema en eso ? y  esta pregunta muy tonta pero muy tonta  para que sirve el  push bottom ? y como le ago para expulsar el disposito  o lo expulso  asi de  ganas , lo sako y  ya ?


----------



## Nawjo (Feb 18, 2009)

Lo primero felicitarte por tu trabajo. Acabo de montar el programador en una protoboard y me ha funcionado de lujo con mi portatil.

El único problema que he tenido es al conectar el USB al PIC. En el esquema en pdf pone que la pata D+ del PIC es la 15 y la D- la 16, pero he mirado el datasheet del PIC y es al reves. D+ -> 16 y D- -> 15.

Ánimo con tus mejoras, que esta quedando muy chulo el programador.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 18, 2009)

Perdón ya lo voy a correjir. Tenés razón aunque en el pcb está como debe ser.

A alax: Mirá si te funcionó está bien aunque lo recomendado por el fabricante es 470nF. Ese capacitor es para que el regulador interno del micro pueda llegar a los 3.3v que necesita el usb.


----------



## hacktek (Feb 19, 2009)

Hola. 

Disculpen la molestia pero:

Alguien podria darme información del jdm para poder grabar este pic 18f2550?

eh googleado bastante y pense haber enconrado 1 pero en la lista de materiales dice "Cuatro diodos tipo shottky de pequeña señal" hasta hay queedo mi jdm. 

encuentro que en algo complejo como un programador no pueden dejar a eleccion del usuario final el valor de los diodos.  menos aun si es un programador para comenzar a aprender y las personas que lo usen no van a saber que pedir como yo.

por lo mismo recurro a ustedes

De antemano muchisa gracias


----------



## felixls (Feb 19, 2009)

hacktek dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> Disculpen la molestia pero:
> 
> ...



Hola, yo realicé este en una baquelita perforada, y en 2 horas ya tenía grabado mi primer pic
http://www.jdm.homepage.dk/pcb2.htm

R1	 10K	 Resistor
R2	 1.5K	 Resistor
D2	 5.1V/0.5W	 Zener
D3	 1N4148 or 1N4448	 Diode
D4	 1N4148 or 1N4448	 Diode
D5	 1N4148 or 1N4448	 Diode
D6	 8.2V/0.5W	 Zener
D7	 1N4148 or 1N4448	 Diode
C2	 100µF/25V	 Capacitor electrolytic
C3	 22µF/16V or 47µF/6.3V	 Capacitor tantal
Q1	 BC547B	 Transistor NPN
Q2	 BC547B	 Transistor NPN
P1	 DS25 (female)	 25 pol DSUB connector
P2		 Connector for In Circuit Programming


Probalo antes en una protoboard y listo.


----------



## hacktek (Feb 19, 2009)

Muchas Gracias por darte le tiempo de responder. 


No desmereciendo el valor de tu aporte comento que lo que buscaba era algo mas simple siendo que para lo unico que lo queria era para grabar el 18f2550.

Venia corregir mi pregunta para no molestar pero me ganaste en responder  

eh encontrado uno super ultra simple. que dicen da buenos resultados.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about408.html

en caso de no resultarme armo el que me recomiendas.

Aqui voy a poner los resultados de este mini programador.

Muchas Gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 19, 2009)

El programador JMD, funciona correctamente. Hay a algunos que no le funciona por la PC que tienen, devido a que el puerto serie no siempre tirá el mismo voltaje. En caso de que no te funcione el JMD tratá de pedirle a alguien que te lo preste


----------



## hacktek (Feb 19, 2009)

ya no se uqqe hacer. arme el art2003 y me dice Error --> de escitura en direccion 0x000000 Escrito: 0xef85 Leido 0xffff ? 

Alguien em podria indicar donde tengo el problema? 

el winpic me reconoce el ic  pero no puedo grabar :S

HELP!

Gracias..

Que Voltaje necesita el 18f2550 para poder programarce?

En caso de ser bajo puedo utilizar una fuente externa?

Gracias

PDT: me esta comenzando a estresar :S


----------



## felixls (Feb 19, 2009)

hacktek, calma, es más fácil de lo que piensas.

Pregunta, activaste el fuse LVP?

Con el ART2003 se programa a 5v en lugar de los 13v.

Te fijaste el potencial que te tira a las patas del chip? cuales fueron las mediciones? datos, datos, datos...


----------



## hacktek (Feb 19, 2009)

si le active el lvp. estuve un rato con el tester(multimetro) y no marca mas de 2v .. el potencial nose como medirlo :S

Gracias por responder

PDT: me dices que necesita 5v para gravar pero tengo 2 puedo poner una fuente externa de 5v?
uso la tierra(GND) del lpt o de la fuente en cuestion?


----------



## felixls (Feb 19, 2009)

hacktek dijo:
			
		

> si le active el lvp. estuve un rato con el tester(multimetro) y no marca mas de 2v .. el potencial nose como medirlo :S
> 
> Gracias por responder
> 
> ...



Cuando me refería a potencial, me refería a la diferencia de potencia (osea el voltaje) que es lo que mediste como 2v, y por lo que veo no es ni por las tapas suficiente.

No puedes usar una fuente externa en ese tipo de circuito, no funciona de esa manera.

Lo único que puedo decirte es que hagas el JDM, que funciona bien mientras que no tengas una notebook.


----------



## hacktek (Feb 19, 2009)

Acabo de probar este.. 
http://stolz.de.be/ lvp cable y nada.

Como puedo saber si rompi mi pic?


Ya me rindo por hoy.. Mañana armo el jdm de felixls. aunque no se si graba 18f2550 porque en la pagian no dice, pero si me lo recomendo debe funcionar :S.., si mal no entiendo este programador no necesita alimentacion externa estoy bien?

Estube Revisando la web de la electronica: y estos componente para el jdm no estan.

-D6 8.2V/0.5W Zener (esta pero en 1W)
--C2 100µF/25V Capacitor electrolytic (esta pero en 50v)
--C3 22µF/16V or 47µF/6.3V Capacitor tantal (estan pero en 50v)



Muchas gracias. y disculpen las molestias = se que soy insistente con la cuestioncita.    ops:


----------



## piratex (Feb 20, 2009)

hacktek dijo:
			
		

> Acabo de probar este..
> http://stolz.de.be/ lvp cable y nada.
> 
> Como puedo saber si rompi mi pic?
> ...



No importa, esos componentes sirve de igual forma... el zener es capaz de disipar mas potencia (es como si te sobrara zener jaja) y lo mismo con los capacitores, soportan una mayor tension pero cumplen con la capacitancia (son mas grandes no mas)
asi que a armar no mas, y comentar resultados.

Saludos y suerte


----------



## felixls (Feb 20, 2009)

hacktek dijo:
			
		

> Acabo de probar este..
> http://stolz.de.be/ lvp cable y nada.
> Como puedo saber si rompi mi pic?


No conozco ese circuito, pero aplicar +10v y -10v directo del puerto al PIC para que este "aguante" no lo veo nada bien.
Quizas al hacer esa prueba si rompiste el PIC, pero bueno así se aprende...



			
				hacktek dijo:
			
		

> Ya me rindo por hoy.. Mañana armo el jdm de felixls. aunque no se si graba 18f2550 porque en la pagian no dice, pero si me lo recomendo debe funcionar :S.., si mal no entiendo este programador no necesita alimentacion externa estoy bien?


Exacto, el JDM no necesita fuente externa usa los -10 +10 del puerte serie de una desktop y los convierte en 0v 5v y 13v respectivamente mediante diodos zener y otros componentes.



			
				hacktek dijo:
			
		

> Estube Revisando la web de la electronica: y estos componente para el jdm no estan.
> 
> -D6 8.2V/0.5W Zener (esta pero en 1W)
> --C2 100µF/25V Capacitor electrolytic (esta pero en 50v)
> --C3 22µF/16V or 47µF/6.3V Capacitor tantal (estan pero en 50v)



Bueno, te hago una breve descripción de porque sirven los condensadores de 50v en lugar de los de 25v o 16v:
El condensador almacena energía en la forma de un campo eléctrico y se llama capacitancia o capacidad a la cantidad de cargas eléctricas que es capaz de almacenar. Está formado por placas plano paralelas y cuanto mayor es la separación entre ellas menor es la capacidad.
Entre las placas se coloca un material dieléctrico que afecta a la capacidad.
Si se aumenta la tensión aplicada, se aumenta la carga almacenada.
Bueno, hay diferentes tipos de dieléctricos (como la mica, tántalo, cerámica, etc) con diferentes grados de permitividad que afecta al campo eléctrico y por consiguiente a la carga.

Bien como la tensión la podés subir y subir todo material tiene su punto de ruptura (se quema, digamos), ahi es donde entra el voltaje que ves del otro lado de la capacidad (25v por ejemplo) en eso juega un papel importante los detalles constructivos del capacitor (la mica te da por ejemplo aguante hasta 4000v y el tantalio hasta 40v).

Volviendo a lo tuyo, si aguanta hasta 50v es mejor que hasta 16v (pero no al revés obvio, jeje).

En cuanto al diodo zener de 8.2v, está ok si aguanta más (y de nuevo, no a la inversa).

Si vas a armar el JDM, te recomiendo que leas todo de esta página y verifiques todo lo que dice.

http://perso.wanadoo.es/pictob/jdmd.htm

Y suerte!


----------



## hacktek (Feb 20, 2009)

Ohhhh genial gracias por darte el tiempo de responder y explicarme. ahora me quedo claro los de los V en los componentes.

Nunca le aplique mas de 5v al pic por ende deberia esta bueno, supongo.

aca en mi ciudad no logre encontrar capacitores de tantalio haci que los encarge y de paso compre otro pic(18f2550) por si las dudas 

Cuando llegen(mañana) mis componentes posteare fotos de mi jdm y pickit2 funcionando. 
Me ah gustado mucho lo estetico del jdm que mencionas pero debido a que ya tenia la placa lista voy hacer el otro que me recomendaste.  Si ese ya no me funciona sigo con este y si este ya no ... ehh me rindo  :S

Pero va funcionar, la tercer a es la vencida.

Ademas encontre en mis cashureos. un 16f628a nuevito sin uso que era para cuando intente hacer el eclipse pero no lo termine por muchas dudas eh inestabilidad que se demuestra en el foro. asi que con este pic voy a probar el jdm antes de meterle el 18f2550 el cual es mas caro :S


DUDA:
En el pcb del jdm van unidos esos 2 puntos? no queda muy claro en el serigrafiado.

Imagen PCB:


Web Con el seriegrafiado:
http://www.jdm.homepage.dk/pcb2.htm

Segun mi instinto  van unidos pero la rayita puede ser del zocalo :S, por ende preferi preguntar.

Muchas Gracias.

PDT: Si alguien tiene el orden del iscp del programado en cuestion se lo agradeceria. 

PDT2: con esto estoy listo y no molesto mas.


----------



## felixls (Feb 22, 2009)

hacktek dijo:
			
		

> Ohhhh genial gracias por darte el tiempo de responder y explicarme. ahora me quedo claro los de los V en los componentes.
> 
> Nunca le aplique mas de 5v al pic por ende deberia esta bueno, supongo.
> 
> ...



Para programar un 16F628, puse los esquemas de ISCP para todos los PIC y dsPIC en:

http://sergiols.blogspot.com/

Debería quedar así:


----------



## mecatrodatos (Feb 22, 2009)

Cordial saludo amigos del foro posteo el programador pic kit 2 de nuestro amigo moyano con algunas modificaciones ya que en el mismo pcb se encuetra integrado el zocalo zip espero les sirva


----------



## mecatrodatos (Feb 22, 2009)

explicacion de la ubicacion de los componentes adjunto archivo


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 22, 2009)

Mecatrodatos me parece que tenés algunos errores en el pcb , si sos tan amable te pediría que los verificaras.


----------



## mecatrodatos (Feb 22, 2009)

Si miras el pcb te daras cuenta que no esta en efecto espejo para proceder a quemarlo en vaquelita por lo que en software wizard en la funcion file das click en la print y seleccionas Mirror pcb Artword y la impresion te sale a tamaño real y a efecto espejo para quemar en vaquelita, por otro lado no utilice las resistencias de 100 ohmios de los pines 15 y 16 que van del conector USB al pic ya que tenia tu primera version del programador , el condensador C6 del esquematico de 100u lo reemplace por uno de 47u a 50v , al igual que el C3 del mismo, as resistencias R11 y R12 las cambie por un valor de 47 ohmios , el interruptor  LOAD lo conecte del pic a tierra antes de la resistencia R2 para no dañar el integrado , lo demas esta igual.

Por utilimo como esta el PCB esta acorde al esquematico , saludos amigo


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 23, 2009)

Si efectivamente revise bien y está perfectamente bien el PCB el diseño de tu PCB. Ahora estoy diseñando un PCB con un zócalo multipic. El mismo va a estar disponible a mediados de marzo o después debido a mis estudios.


----------



## felixls (Feb 23, 2009)

Moyano, te comento que voy a usar tu diseño ya que mi programador se me arruinó cuando le cayó un cable pelado (sniff) y se quemó algún componente, ahora da error a cada rato de VPP...

Tu diseño tiene mucho menos componentes, así que voy a diseñar una parecida y reemplazaré mi diseño anterior además pensando en el gabinete de entrada para que no me suceda de nuevo lo mismo.

Además creo que es mejor que sigamos un mismo diseño y potenciarlo, estás de acuerdo?


----------



## felixls (Feb 24, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> Por supuesto que si me parece una idea perfecta el que hagamos un diseño mejorado de los dos.



Ok, buenisimo, te comento que estoy terminando de ensamblar esta nueva versión, más tarde publico todos los detalles.

Avance del proyecto en http://sergiols.blogspot.com/


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 24, 2009)

Che felixls vi tus avances muy bueno el programador. Y las placas de desarrollo que tenés tambien.
yo por el momento estoy trabajando en la placa experimental porque ultimamente no le he estado agarrando la mano a hacerlas (método de la plancha).


----------



## felixls (Feb 24, 2009)

Moyano, lo de la placha creo es un poco de práctica, yo uso un tutorial que me dio buenos resultados. Lo único que cambié fue el papel, uso papel ilustración de 90gramos (se consigue en librerías fácilmente) a parte uso cloruro férrico, no me gusta los otros que te queman la piel al toque...

Te adjunto el tuto, enseña además a hacer placas a dos caras.


----------



## hacktek (Feb 24, 2009)

Gracias por responderme, aqui yo con mala noticias ahora estoy por armar otro jdm :S el otro me kedo malo. (tan solo el winic no me reconocio el hardware y los testie completo y parecia esta bien) pero no me rindo... 

Encuanto al traspaso de toner a pcb yo aplico el metodo que describe felixls, las placas quedan con un acabado excelente, te comento que el papel que yo uso aca en chile se llama glossy 180gr, probe infinnidad de papeles, teniendo con este los mejores resultados inclusive nunca eh tenido que remarcar las pistas y basta con tan solo 5min de plancha, (cuando el papel se torna cafe muy claro esta practicamente lista)

esop tan solo comentarios que ojala le sirvan a a alguien

Gracias.

PDT: No me la va a ganar! WAAAAAA!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 24, 2009)

A todos los que vivan en argentina y especialmente en mendoza, les ofresco un servicio de programación del pic18f2550. Es decir ustedes me mandan el pic por correo y yo les mando de vuelta el pic programado con el firmware del programador.

El único coste que tendrían es el de correo que creo que es $1 mandanlo como una carta convencional. El pic lo pueden mandar en un bloque de tergopol.

Este servicio , el que lo quiera lo consultamos por MP.


----------



## hacktek (Feb 24, 2009)

Bueno Arme el http://perso.wanadoo.es/pictob/jdmd.htm y tengo los voltajes equivalentes a la prueba de hardware Mencionada en la web. pero nada, no graba. Ni los 2 16f628a que tengo.  ni  icprog ni winpic.

Test Realizados:
Test Voltaje entregado COM1 pc
Test hardware con icprog guiado por la web.
Todos los valores obteniso son correctos.

Probe con un 18f2550, obiemente conectando pins equivalentes del jdm. 

y nada..

En definitiva me rindo hasta que encuentre un estudiante de electronica que me lo grabe. 

El winpic no reconoce el 18f2550 ni el 16f628a , si hace el test de hardware correcto.

Me rindo hasta nuevo aviso.


Muchas Gracias a todos por darse el tiempo de responderme, ya no los seguire molestando porun tiempo.

PDT: tamvien ajuste las propiedades del com1 en xp


----------



## hacktek (Feb 24, 2009)

Hola.

Es muy raro lo del jdm, pero si me puedes ayudar te lo agradeceria.

Soy de viña Viña del mar.

Relmente me frustro.

 Estaba viendo tu web piratex, ese programador el de olimex. programa 18f2550?
         Siendo este el unico jdm que no eh armado creooo dentro de los mas conocidos claro esta.

 Funciona con winpic800 sierto? el icprog no soporta el 18f2550

 Alguien sabe como descubrir si queme mi pic?

 gracias


----------



## mabauti (Feb 24, 2009)

hacktek, podrias intentar con este http://www.oshonsoft.com/picprog.html




> Alguien sabe como descubrir si queme mi pic?


la unica manera que se me ocurre es que tengas algun circuuto funcionando con un f2550 , reemplazandolo con "el dañado" (previa programacion)


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 24, 2009)

La verdad , acabo de probar un JMD básico (olimex) y me funcionó pero a duras penas , es decir a veces me programa el PIC18F2550 otras veces no me lo programa (Probado con WinPIC800).  La verdad la única que se me ocurre es que busquen a alguien con programador o si viven cerca unos de otros puedan ayudarse a programar el firmware en el PIC. Mi propuesta no decae , el que viva en mendoza o en otro punto del pais y quiere que le programa el micro no duden en enviarme un MP.


----------



## Nicomacoco (Feb 25, 2009)

hola, leyendo esto por rutina me encontre con el problema de hacktek... 
Yo tambien tuve varios problemas cuando no tenia programador, pero no me rendí hasta darle al clavo. 
Uno de los problemas que tube es que uso un amd, pues el jdm2 me funcionaba perfecto en un pentium 4, pues en el mio nada. tambien probe con el art 2003, y con el jdm nada en el mio, probe con otro pc (intel) y listo problema solucionado. 
El programador usb en mi amd anda de pelos...
 Por cierto hacktec yo soy de santiago, si te pegas el pique o vienes por alguna razon no tengo ningun porblema en ayudarte....
me avisas no mas... saludos y aguante ese programador usb.. 
jejjee
chao


----------



## piratex (Feb 25, 2009)

Hacktek, La verdad que con el programador que tengo en mi web, aun no he intentado programar el 18f2550.. pero segun los datos no tendria problema... se trata de un JMD no mas.
Prueba con el de Pablin.. que es paralelo y fuente externa. (lento pero seguro)


----------



## hacktek (Feb 25, 2009)

Gracias a todos, no voy a seguir armando jdm, voy a ver si me pego un pique a santiago o espero a la otra semana que entran a clases en la universidad y me paro un dia afuera con un letrero "busco electronico capas de grabar 18f2550, Cuanto$$$" y mas que seguro encuentro alguno 

Ya no pretendo armar mas jdm solo por la razon que ya me estoy excediendo en costos. aunque si em intereso el jdm de olimex pero no pude encontrar componentes.(raro)

Hoy mismo parto con mi jdm a unos cyber a probar el programador en otros pc´s aunque aca los pruebo en un amd y en un intel pero nunca esta demas 

Gracias.


----------



## felixls (Feb 25, 2009)

hacktek dijo:
			
		

> Gracias a todos, no voy a seguir armando jdm, voy a ver si me pego un pique a santiago o espero a la otra semana que entran a clases en la universidad y me paro un dia afuera con un letrero "busco electronico capas de grabar 18f2550, Cuanto$$$" y mas que seguro encuentro alguno
> 
> Ya no pretendo armar mas jdm solo por la razon que ya me estoy excediendo en costos. aunque si em intereso el jdm de olimex pero no pude encontrar componentes.(raro)
> 
> ...



Solo por las dudas, hiciste esta configuración al programar, o no?

Podrías pasarnos una foto del programador, y como estás conectandolo a la pc? Es importante que no uses prolongadores ni adaptadores


----------



## hacktek (Feb 25, 2009)

Si. Realize el esquema que sugieres pero sin el condensador pgm a  la masa del db9 y nada.

Bueno creo que este tema es para el pickit2 si bien el objetivo principal de mis mensajes es lograr armar la pickit2 clone, creo que ya eh desviado mucho el tema principal convirtiendolo en un tema de jdm.

Por lo tanto e optado por abrir un tema "Problema con jdm" en el cual voy a poner las fotos de la placa.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/post-173062.html

Gracias a todos los que me an ayudado aca pero creo que ya desvie mucho el tema principal espero me entiendan.


----------



## felixls (Feb 25, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> Che felixls vi tus avances muy bueno el programador. Y las placas de desarrollo que tenés tambien.
> yo por el momento estoy trabajando en la placa experimental porque ultimamente no le he estado agarrando la mano a hacerlas (método de la plancha).



Como fue prometido, les presento a mi versión de PICKit 2 clone reloaded (versión 2.0), aquí algunas fotos, pero todo el tutorial para armarlo + PCB y esquemático) lo pueden bajar de:

http://sergiols.blogspot.com/

Puse en otra entrada además un video donde monto un circuito que maneja un motor PAP para mostrar el funcionamiento el PICKit 2 CR (clone reloaded). 

Que lo disfruten,  o no, fifty-fifty, jeje


----------



## jossuex (Feb 25, 2009)

Hola, disculpen mi ignorancia pero el "PIC18F2550" es fijo todo el tiempo en este proyecto o solo es como un ejemplo?

Por que yo me imagino que ese pic se quita para poner otro y programarlo o no?

o como se programa?

Espero me puedan ayudar, la verdad es que apenas estoy iniciando en esto de la programacion y me encantaria armar este programador!

Muchas gracias y saludos!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 25, 2009)

Como andas jossuex, mirá te cuento que el PIC18F2550 es lo que hace funcionar el programador. Este PIC es el que nos permite conectarnos y programar mediante el puerto USB. Una ves que tengas el programador armado con este Pic vas a poder programar otros pic's utilizando el ICSP(in circuit serial programmer).

Espero sea de tu ayuda.


----------



## mabauti (Feb 25, 2009)

> o como se programa?


si tienes una PC con puerto paralelo, lo puedes programar con este programador economico (pic18)  http://www.oshonsoft.com/picprog.html

O lo mas "sencillo" (y barato) es ir a alguna Universidad Tecnologica o Instituto Tecnologico con estudiantes de electronica o carrera afin para que te lo programen.


----------



## jossuex (Feb 26, 2009)

Muchas gracias Moyano Jonathan y mabauti!

Creo que ya entendi, entonces de el "CN1  - Conector SIL doble fila de 5 contactos por fila (10 contactos)"
sale un cable hacia otra "placa" en donde ya se programa el pic?

De ser asi, esa "otra" placa es complicada de realizar o solo se puede compar?

Muchas gracias por las respuestas!

Saludos!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 26, 2009)

Muchas gracias por sus comentarios, este programador se creó especificamente para los que necesitaban una opción barata y confiable para programar pic's. Ahora felixls tiene un conjunto de placas de entrenamiento excelentes para experimentar con los pic's http://sergiols.blogspot.com/. Esta es la dirección web de su página.


----------



## GERMAN_1983 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hola, me he acabo de termianar de fabricar el TE-20 clasico y no me funciona. El caso es que estoy pensando en fabricar este, funciona bien con el IC-prog? y otra pregunta en la lista de materiales viene el PIC18f2250, pero si el que quiero usar es el PIC16f84 supongo que no me hara falta el anterior, venga gracias y perdon por mis preguntas tan simplonas


----------



## mabauti (Feb 28, 2009)

> Hola, me he acabo de termianar de fabricar el TE-20 clasico y no me funciona.


necesitas dar infromacion del estado en que lo tienes + información extra.



> funciona bien con el IC-prog?


este programador tiene su propia GUI



> en la lista de materiales viene el PIC18f2250, pero si el que quiero usar es el PIC16f84 supongo que no me hara falta el anterior


El 18f2250 es el cerebro de este programador, por lo tanto es olbigatorio tenerlo


----------



## electronicjohndeacon (Mar 1, 2009)

hola de nuevo amigos y moyano  tienes razon y  pido una disculpa  pero el diagrama de felixls esta en formato .pdf y no se si esta en escala  y una pregunta algun libro de programacion de pics que recomienden soy novato en esto tengo el libro del pic 16f84 desarrollo....... en pdf pero no le entiendo muy bien por eso busco otra alternativa  igual en pdf   y que hable en general de pics  ok eso es todo bye hasta la proxima


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 1, 2009)

Lo tenés que leer desde el principio al libro ese y lo vas a entender. Sino fijate en librerías técnicas o en este foro y vas a poder sacarte todas tus dudas.


----------



## felixls (Mar 2, 2009)

electronicjohndeacon dijo:
			
		

> hola de nuevo amigos y moyano  tienes razon y  pido una disculpa  pero el diagrama de felixls esta en formato .pdf y no se si esta en escala  y una pregunta algun libro de programacion de pics que recomienden soy novato en esto tengo el libro del pic 16f84 desarrollo....... en pdf pero no le entiendo muy bien por eso busco otra alternativa  igual en pdf   y que hable en general de pics  ok eso es todo bye hasta la proxima



Hola, los PDFs publicados son los que usé para hacer las placas, lo único que debes hacer es imprimirlos sin escalarlos, yo uso el foxit reader y utilizo para imprimir la opción "Actual Size".


----------



## jdefrancesco (Mar 2, 2009)

Hola Jonathan te queria hacer una preguntita, en un post de la pagina 1 vos recomendas comprar el pic 18f2550 por correo a bsas, me podrias pasar información de a donde realizar la compra? Ya que yo soy de cordoba y donde he averiguado tambien lo tenian a 60 pesos , desde ya muchas gracias
Saludos!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 2, 2009)

Como te va mirá , pregunta en electrocomponetes en cordoba o sino a MCE electronics de bs as. Pero si te dijeron $60 es lo que va a salir que te lo envien desde bs as. Por lo que te recomiendo que lo compres a ese precio.


----------



## QuimCri (Mar 3, 2009)

De antemano agradecimientos a todos los que han colaborado en este tema, que al igual que el de Eclip-se han resultado muy útiles a muchos de nosotros.

Que pena la ignorancia, pero tengo un trio de dudas acerca del funcionamiento del programador:

1ª- ¿Para que sirve el botón LOAD?

2ª- ¿Cual es el orden de los Pines ICSP del esquemático de Moyano, pues la verdad no los he visto?

3ª- ¿Es posible programar E2PROMs de la familia 24xx?

Gracias por la atención


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 3, 2009)

Como te va QuimCri, las respuestas a tus dudas:

1 - El botón LOAD, tiene varias funciones, algunas de ellas son:

a - Reset del programador en caso de que se trabe (No actúa como el reset del pin MCLR).
b - Se utiliza como botón de carga de programas cuando el programador se utiliza sin la PC (función no implementada.
c - Al conectar un micro desconocido, el programador no reconoce el micro (si el programador está conectado). Por lo que tenemos que apretar el botón para que lo reconozca.

2 -  Lo vas a encontrar en el archivo zócalos que está en la primera página del post.

3 - Si pero luego de hacer una revisación del manual de usuario del PICKIT2, me di cuanta que al omitir el pin 6 del programador este no era capaz de programar memorias, pero más adelante voy a postear el circuito completo que si es capaz de programar todas las memorias.

Cualquier cosa pregunta. Espero te sirva la información


----------



## gonpa (Mar 4, 2009)

hola muy buen proyecto. me queda la ultima duda como tengo q colocar el pic 18f2550 en el circuito jdm que se encuentra aqui..........http://perso.wanadoo.es/pictob/jdmd.htm............... por q tiene un zocalo de 18 pins y el pic18f2550 28pins. como quedaria para programar ese pic


desde ya muchas gracias!

ya estoy diseñando el pic kit en proteus 

saludos


----------



## gonpa (Mar 4, 2009)

eh visto este esquema pero no se como adaptarlo al programador de esa pagina u a otro para doder armarlo y programar el pic18f2550 si me puedes ayudar felixls te lo agradeceria muchisimo jeje

muchas gracias!


----------



## gonpa (Mar 4, 2009)

y una pregunta mas jeje  me preguntaba para q sirve el pulsador y la salida de 10 terminales icsp? cual es su funcion?


muchas gracias espero q me puedan responder todas estas cosas ja


saludos


----------



## felixls (Mar 4, 2009)

gonpa dijo:
			
		

> y una pregunta mas jeje  me preguntaba para q sirve el pulsador y la salida de 10 terminales icsp? cual es su funcion?
> 
> 
> muchas gracias espero q me puedan responder todas estas cosas ja
> ...



Puff, gonpa estás lleno de preguntas, jejej, bueno por partes:

El conector de ISCP:
El que diseñé con un ML10 en realidad uso 6,  VPP, VDD, GND, PGD, PGC y  AUX.
Para más información sobre ISCP podrías ver el doc de Microchip:

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/30277d.pdf

Y por el funcionamiento del pickit2 podrías consultar también en microchip:
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en023805

suerte


----------



## gonpa (Mar 4, 2009)

bien muchas gracias por la información....ahora podre programar sin problema el pic18f2550 con el circuito de esta pagina?

ahi muestra como hay q conectarlo servira?

muchas gracias!

saludos.


pagina: http://www.freewebs.com/uexpert/18f2550.htm


----------



## felixls (Mar 4, 2009)

Te refieres a este circuito?


----------



## gonpa (Mar 4, 2009)

si ese mismo. servira?


----------



## pipoforos (Mar 5, 2009)

hola amigo, muy buen aporte y gracias de antemano,, solo una pregunta, el programador podrá trabajar bajo linux?, lo que pasa es que mi tesis esta hecha en linux y ademas que en la universidad piden puro software libre, (nada pirata ps jijij) y por eso mi question,, ademas si así fuere con que software lo programaría,,,, aquí en Perú venden el programador pickit2 que trabaja bajo linux y con el programa piklab, pero la verdad esta demasiado carito para la pobreza de mi bolsillo,,,, espero tu respuesta


----------



## felixls (Mar 5, 2009)

gonpa dijo:
			
		

> si ese mismo. servira?


No lo probé, pero tiene buena pinta, no probaste con el JDMD clásico?


----------



## anto_nito (Mar 6, 2009)

Hola a todos, hace tiempo publique la version del programador de eclipse con todo y zocalo zif, si no mal recuerdo agregue unas fotos y me funciona correctamente con los pics de 8-18 y 28-40, le puse un interruptor para seleccionar el tipo de pic, ahora estoy buscando el archivo del zocalo zif que funciona correctamente y tal ves mañana lo publique para que todos lo puedan usar.
Y para ti Moyano Jonathan tengo un comentario o pregunta, hace un tiempo pedi unas muestras de pics de esos que regala microchip, y fueron 2 dspics pero lamentablemente no los he podido probar y aun siguen empaquetados empolvandose, quisiera saber si se pueden grabar con tu clon del pickit, lo que pasa es que me parece que se necesita otro pin para poder programarlos.


----------



## anto_nito (Mar 6, 2009)

Hola nuevamente aqui le muestro la fotos de mi programador eclipse junto al zocalo zif completamnete funcional, solo que en lugar del eclipse programador, se conectará su tan apreciado clon del pickit, solo que la distribucion de los pines ISCP en eclipse y en el clon pickit no es la misma, en cuanto le haga las pequeñas correcciones para que funcione con el clon, lo subo en PCB y pdf listo para que lo impriman. y una disculpa por la calidad de las fotos pero las tome con el celular.


----------



## gonpa (Mar 6, 2009)

una pregunta, osea puedo utilizar el circuito del eclipse? y al pic cargarle el firmware del pickit? entendi mal?

y una pregunta mas en el diseño del pickit q saque del blog donde estan las fotos el pickit reload ese utiliza 6 pines para el icsp. de donde sale el 6º pin y para q sirve?


----------



## gonpa (Mar 6, 2009)

con este esquema del base_zif aparecen los pin estos: data, clock, vdd, vpp y vpp2 en el esquema de esta pagina http://sergiols.blogspot.com/ cuales serian esos pins? solo eso me falta para empesar a diseñar mi programador

pd: eso pins son los q necesito para programar cualquier pic cierto?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 6, 2009)

anto_nito: Hola como estás, mirá en la versión reducida del programador pickit2 clone, no se puede programar micros de 3.3v por lo tanto vas a necesitar un adaptador para poder programar esos micros. 
PD: Ya estoy tratando de ver de en mi próxima versión del programador incluir dicho adaptador.

gonpa: El diseño del hardware de eclipse no es compatible con el del pickit2. El pin 6 del programador en el pickit sirve para programar memorias, todavía no está implementado por hardware.

alcon8212: Buscá algún software para ver que valor tiene por código de colores.





PD2: Estoy en proceso de diseño del PICKIT2_ZIF version, pero lo estoy haciendo de forma paulatina devido a mis estudios. Por lo que me voy a tardar un poco en postear todos los resultados.


----------



## gonpa (Mar 6, 2009)

muchas gracias Moyano Jonathan. lo tendre en cuenta a ese pin. ahora mi duda es los nombres de los pins q supuestamente son para programar los pic. en el enlace q puse ahi arriva estan con otro nombre de los q estan adjuntos aqui. podrias explicarme esa parte?

en el esquema del Pickit 2 Clone - Reloaded estan con otros nombres esos pins y me gustaria saber identificarlos a la hora de diseñarlo y armarlo

muchas gracias


----------



## felixls (Mar 6, 2009)

Hola gonpa, los pines se distribuyen así (es la distribución de Pickit2 original de microchip):

1 = VPP (voltaje de programación)
2 = VDD (5V para alimentar el pic)
3 = GND (tierra)
4 = PGD (Datos o DATA en el esquema de Moyano)
5 = PGC (Señal de reloj o CLOCK en el esquema de Moyano)
6 = AUX (especial para programar memorias eeprom, ver manual).

saludos.


----------



## gonpa (Mar 6, 2009)

buenisimo muchas gracias me quedo mas q claro

saludos


----------



## anto_nito (Mar 6, 2009)

Que tal ya esta el pcb del zocalo zif, adjunto la imagen donde se observa la forma de colocar los pics en el zocalo, ademas se ve la posicion del jumper o switch para programar los de 8-18 y 28-40 pines.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 6, 2009)

Exelente aporte anto_nito


----------



## electronicjohndeacon (Mar 6, 2009)

voy a empezar a armarlo garcaias a todos "orgullosamente tec de pùebla"


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 6, 2009)

Cuando lo termines de armar postea fotos para que podamos ver como te quedó.


----------



## alcon8212 (Mar 7, 2009)

hola Moyano Jonathan:
estoy conectando mi montaje y cuando intento leerlo con el mplab, me sale el siguiente error, por favor ayudeme a entender por que es


Found PICkit 2 - Operating System Version 2.32.0
PICkit 2 Unit ID = OlHoss
Target power not detected - Powering from PICkit 2 ( 5.00V)
PK2Error0024:  PICkit 2 was unable to establish a valid Vdd on the target (Attempted   5.00V - Read   1.59V)
PICkit 2 Ready


----------



## Kaneda (Mar 7, 2009)

Tengo el pickit 2 original y es muy bueno, pero me gustaria saber si alguien conoce alguna guia de uso en español, especialmente para hacer el debug porque mi ingles es pesimo jejeje.. muchas gracias y muy buen aporte con el pickit2 clone


----------



## piratex (Mar 8, 2009)

pipoforos dijo:
			
		

> hola amigo, muy buen aporte y gracias de antemano,, solo una pregunta, el programador podrá trabajar bajo linux?, lo que pasa es que mi tesis esta hecha en linux y ademas que en la universidad piden puro software libre, (nada pirata ps jijij) y por eso mi question,, ademas si así fuere con que software lo programaría,,,, aquí en Perú venden el programador pickit2 que trabaja bajo linux y con el programa piklab, pero la verdad esta demasiado carito para la pobreza de mi bolsillo,,,, espero tu respuesta



Hola, pero si usas los softwares en windows, no hay problema de legalidad, ya que el firmware y el software que se usa para programar son gratis.... no hay robo. (solo si tu version de windows es pirateada jajajaj)


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 8, 2009)

Mirá Kaneda, medí la tensión del usb te tiene que dar 5v , me parece que es eso sino decime.


----------



## Kaneda (Mar 9, 2009)

Moyano esa respuesta era para alcon8212, le erraste al nick jajaja... para acotar te diria q midas los 5v activando la opcion de vdd pickit 2 y selecciona 5v en el software de pickit2.. ahi tendrias q medir ese valor..

Con respecto a mi pregunta, era si hay algun tipo de documentacion o tutorial en español sobre el uso del pickit2, especialmete para el debug

Muchas gracias..


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 9, 2009)

Que yo sepa no che ... toda la documentación que he visto está en ingles. jajajaja ahora por la equivocación del nick .... el sueño hace desastres.


----------



## Andreus30 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hola
Tengo unas preguntas. He descargado el programa y casi consigo romper ordenador.
Tengo un portalil Sony Vaio con Windows Vista. Mientras programa se instalaba me han salido varios avisos de problemas con controladores. Despues de reiniciar ordenador no salio andando solo pedia que no permita instalar los controladores.
¿ Tengo alguna posibilidad de tener en este equipo programa que funcione?


----------



## alcon8212 (Mar 9, 2009)

tengo ya el montaje fucionando, cando coloco un pic16f877a lo reconoce y deja grabarlo, pero si le coloco un 16f628a o un 18f4550 no lo reconoce y sale que hay un problema con el voltaje de programacion(vpp), halguien sabe por que puede ser, yo le coloque una bobina de 650uH tiene algo que ver esto


----------



## mecatrodatos (Mar 11, 2009)

Cordial saludo amigos del foro he realizado el montaje pero al tratar de programar el pic 18f2550 con el firware a traves de un programador USB y verificar su grabacion me aparace error direccion 0x01 memoria doble eeprom del pic y el computador no me reconoce el dispositivo al igual que el software pic KIT 2 apareciendome esta descripcion:

PICkit 2 not found . Check USb connections and use tools >Check communication to retry.

he verificado todo el montaje y esta perfecto lo que no se , es si el micro esta vacilado, este error puede incidir en el no reconocimento del programador por el computador y el software.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 12, 2009)

Mecatrodatos: El micro tiene que estar correctamente programado para que te lo reconosca la PC.

Alcon: Fijate bien como está el montaje, el programador me ha programado sin mayores inconvenientes esos micros.

Andreus30: El programador funciona correctamente en windows vista de 32bits. Fijate  que tu sistema este bien instalado , hay algunas veces que en instalaciones desatendidas o con pocos controladores puede traer problemas.


----------



## Andreus30 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hola
Gracias por la respuesta. De hecho he formateado ordenador hace poco y esta perfecto.
Yo creo que es el antivirus que no me deja instalar programa no pudiendo reconocer los drivers.
Voy a seguir intentando, me gustaria mucho tener este programa funcionando.
Un saludo.


----------



## alcon8212 (Mar 12, 2009)

moyano. he revisado el montaje una y otra vez y no encuentro error, estoy usando un diodo 1n4148 y transistores 3404 y3906, ha y la bobina mide 650uH  la hice con un nucleo de ferrita , sera que esto afecta el montaje.


----------



## felixls (Mar 12, 2009)

alcon8212, tuve el mismo problema, lo solucioné desinstalando el mplab e instalando la última versión (8.20).

saludos.

*EDITO.*

Con el software Pickit (no el MPLAB) te da error también?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 12, 2009)

Hola alcon, mirá ese tipo de bobinas por lo general no sirven (probado). Tenés que usar las del tipo resistencia o las tipo capacitor.


----------



## picrocker (Mar 12, 2009)

Hablando de bobinas, alguien se sabe el codigo de colores de las bobinas....

Tengo unas bobinas que tiene los siguientes colores pero no se su valor:

Rojo Rojo Marron Plateado

Sera que esta servirá?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 12, 2009)

Más o menos es como las resistencias , ya te voy a averiguar.


----------



## Andreus30 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hola
Hasta el momento he probado solo con MPLAB. ¿Teneis algun enlace para Pickit?
De hecho no tengo mucha experiencia en sistemas digitales. Lo mio es electronica analogica sobre todo sonido de alta calidad. Si alguno de Ustedes ha conseguido que Vista 32bit funcione vien con un programador por favor dadme detalles.
Un saludo.


----------



## felixls (Mar 13, 2009)

Andreus30 dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> Hasta el momento he probado solo con MPLAB. ¿Teneis algun enlace para Pickit?
> De hecho no tengo mucha experiencia en sistemas digitales. Lo mio es electronica analogica sobre todo sonido de alta calidad. Si alguno de Ustedes ha conseguido que Vista 32bit funcione vien con un programador por favor dadme detalles.
> Un saludo.


Te puedes bajar esto:
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/PICkit 2 v2.60.00 Setup dotNET A.zip

Yo uso Vista 32bit y no tengo problemas, aunque mi diseño es algo diferente al de Jony.


----------



## felixls (Mar 13, 2009)

picrocker dijo:
			
		

> Hablando de bobinas, alguien se sabe el codigo de colores de las bobinas....
> 
> Tengo unas bobinas que tiene los siguientes colores pero no se su valor:
> 
> ...


Aquí está:


----------



## alcon8212 (Mar 13, 2009)

hola felixls, si he probado con el pickit2 y con el mplab y sale el mismo error, dice que no se detecta un vpp, pero si le coloca un 16f877a si lo reconoce aunque aveces tambien sale el error


----------



## Andreus30 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hola felixl
He descargado pickit2 y no me ha dado problemas, esta instalado y parece que esta bien.
Decidme por favor que tipo de programador estais usando. Tengo bestante experiencia para hacer mi placa PCB. Me hace falta un sencillo programador para USB. Como ya he dicho en esto soy un principiante y siento mucho estas preguntas tan faciles.
Un saludo


----------



## felixls (Mar 13, 2009)

Andreus30 dijo:
			
		

> Hola felixl
> He descargado pickit2 y no me ha dado problemas, esta instalado y parece que esta bien.
> Decidme por favor que tipo de programador estais usando. Tengo bestante experiencia para hacer mi placa PCB. Me hace falta un sencillo programador para USB. Como ya he dicho en esto soy un principiante y siento mucho estas preguntas tan faciles.
> Un saludo


El programador que uso es el que figura en mi blog.

Pudiste grabar un pic entonces con el soft que te bajaste?


----------



## mecatrodatos (Mar 15, 2009)

Cordial saludos compañeros del foro ya he programado el micro 19f2550 con el firware pero el computador no me detecta el dispositivo y el software  pickit2 tampoco lo detecta apareciendo 

pickit 2 not found 

El led coconectado a vcc con la resistencia de 470 oh se enciande al conectar el programador 

Que tensiones debo obtener en el conector del usb pin 19 y 20 me da 5v pero cuando conecto el cable al programador se me baja la tension a 2.9v lo mismo pasa en los pines 19, 8 (gnd) y 20 (VCC) del pic 
he verificado y ruteado el circuito 

Que tension debo obtener en la base del transistor donde esta ubicada la bobina pin 12 del pic , al igual que tension se obtiene al medir en los estremos de la bobina 

Que tensiones debo obtener en los pines 4, 3 del pic donde estan ubicadas resistencias de 10k y 4.7k respectivamente que van a vcc


----------



## caaghoy71 (Mar 15, 2009)

Primero que todo muchas gracias Moyano Jonathan por tu excelente trabajo. Hace ya algun tiempo que estoy buscando un programador pic y despues de mucho investigar hoy alfin me he decidido a montar tu PicKit2 clone que sin lugar a dudas es la mejor opcion freeware disponible. Veo que los esquematicos los desarrollaste en Proteus asi que es para solicitarte (si es posible) que montes los archivos originales .dsn de Proteus para a partir de ellos desarrollar una pcb en Ares.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 15, 2009)

Disculpen que no le he podido constestar a sus preguntas , las mismas las voy a ir contestando durante el fin de semana por falta de tiempo.

caaghoy71, en cuanto tenga tiempo te facilito el .dsn para que hagas la placa.


----------



## piratex (Mar 15, 2009)

Saludos, termine mi programador (en un 95%, se me ocurrio ponerle un conector USB-B y lamentablemente no encuentro en ninguna tienda, debi conseguirlo y despues hacer la placa no creen? )
El diseño fue una mezcla entre el diseño de moyano, y de felixls.

le dejo unas fotos y unos videitos del funcionamiento. saludos.

Fotos --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://img4.imageshack.us/my.php?image=procesopcb.jpg 
Proceso de "toneado" el PCB, (toneado viene de toner jeje)

http://img9.imageshack.us/my.php?image=procesoserigraf.jpg
Por el lado de los componentes

http://img17.imageshack.us/my.php?image=procesosome.jpg
Algunos componentes montados

http://img13.imageshack.us/my.php?image=finalcerca.jpg
Montaje final

http://img23.imageshack.us/my.php?image=finalmano.jpg
Tan pequeño que cabe en la palma de la mano jajajajaja

http://img18.imageshack.us/my.php?image=finallateral.jpg
SCP (Short circuit protection) jejjeje, idea prestada del montaje de felixls

http://img9.imageshack.us/my.php?image=backzqy.jpg
Vista posterior

http://img9.imageshack.us/my.php?image=finalcopi.jpg
Copyright.


Videos -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

YouTube - Pruebas de conexion PICKIT2 CLONE

YouTube - PICKIT2 Clone en funcionamiento


Lo que me queda es el conector, asi que si alguien me quiere donar 1, sera bien recibido 

Saludos


----------



## felixls (Mar 15, 2009)

Te quedó muy bien, te felicito piratex!

por el conector no me calentaría, así está de 10.


----------



## mabauti (Mar 15, 2009)

fantastico trabajo piratex!   

supongo que la bobina la obtuviste de algun aparato? >_>


----------



## piratex (Mar 15, 2009)

Mabauti, no, la bobina la tuve que comprar no la encontre por ningun lado. (igual que el conector usb-b jaja)

saludos


----------



## caaghoy71 (Mar 16, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan mirando el esquematico me di cuenta que los pines 15 y 16 se encuentran trocados, es decir el 15 aparece como D+ cuando este en el pic18f2550 es D- y lo mismo para el 16. Es esto intensiónal o es simplemente un error?


----------



## pablitarq (Mar 16, 2009)

Que tal felixls, la verdad admirable tu proyecto, te felicito realmente. Estoy por construirlo pero se me dificulta la imprecion, estaria la posibilidad de quitarle el copper area al PCB ( toda la masa negra) ? Si no es mucha molestia. Gracias


----------



## felixls (Mar 16, 2009)

pablitarq dijo:
			
		

> Que tal felixls, la verdad admirable tu proyecto, te felicito realmente. Estoy por construirlo pero se me dificulta la imprecion, estaria la posibilidad de quitarle el copper area al PCB ( toda la masa negra) ? Si no es mucha molestia. Gracias


Te lo preparo, pero no te lo recomiendo, ya que el plano de masa ayuda al ataque ácido para que no te coma pistas mientras esperas a que se coma una "isla" no pintada.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 16, 2009)

La verdad que te quedó muy bien piratex, yo te podría donar un conector pero el tema seria el envio a chile (muy caro).

caaghoy71: Es un error que espero correjir pronto, junto con otros errores menores.

La versión ZIF del pickit2 clone ya la tengo más o menos encaminada.


----------



## devilroger (Mar 16, 2009)

Buenas,  disculpen mi ignorancia.... baje el .rar y todo eso.... pero hay algo que no entiendo...

Luego de haber construido todo, programado el pic que contiene el firmware, ect... solo veo 4 pines osea... si quiero grabar un 16f84A u otro... de que manera lo conecto?... no se si me explico.. 

mi duda es que, " en que patas de los microcontroladores segun su modelo debo conectar esos 4 pines para poder programarlo"...    

muchas gracias...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 17, 2009)

En la primera página del post hay un archivo que se llama zócalos , alli tenés todo lo necesario para saber como va conectado el PIC.


----------



## pic_rimces (Mar 17, 2009)

Buenas noches, acabo de armar el pickit2, ya habia instalado el programa, y cuando lo conecte aparecio un problema con el puerto y ahora cada vez que intento conectarlo aparece el siguient mensaje:

'Uno de los dispositivos USB vinculados a este equipo ha tenido un mal funcionamiento y wind.. no lo ha reconocido. Haga clic en este mensaje para obtener asistencia sobre como resolver este problema'

He desinstalado el controlador para este dispositivo y lo vuelvo a conectar , le cambio de puerto y aparece el mismo mensaje. Midiendo entre las terminales Vcc y GND el voltaje es de 3.2v. El led busy aveces parpadea. He revisado varias veces el cxto y no encuentro errores de conexion. Mi procesador es un PVI 3GHz y la board es intel 865GBF, si esto sirve de algo para que me ayuden, no se que pueda estar pasando.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 17, 2009)

Medi la tensión del puerto USB en vacio, te tiene que marcar si o si 5v caso contrario está roto el mother.
Ahora conectá el micro si con el micro puesto te marca 3.2v tenés problemas en el PIC (dañado).


----------



## piratex (Mar 17, 2009)

.... con mi laptop estaba desechando las posibilidades de trabajar con el puerto serie (ya que no trae) pero me di cuenta que con la utilidad que trae el PICKIT2 llamada UART TOOL se puede generar una comunicacion serial mediante los pines 4 y 5 del ICSP ! es espectacular! un punto mas para el PICKIT 2 ! (mas bien para microchip jeje)

pruebenlo!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 17, 2009)

Eso la verdad no lo sabía....... muy bueno de tu parte aclararlo.


----------



## arimarjul (Mar 18, 2009)

Hola moyano jonathan. me encanta tu post la verdad q se necesita y mucho un programador USB.
El problema q tengo es que consigo para armar el programador el PIC 18F4550, que por lo q estube viendo es igual que el 18F2550 pero de 40 patas. 
Es necesario moficicar el .hex para que funcione?, de ser asi, podrias postear el .hex compilado para el 18F4550?


----------



## pic_rimces (Mar 18, 2009)

Ya encontre un problemita que tenia con la conexion del conector USB, ya lo reconoce el sistema, pero esta pasando lo siguiente:
* cuando lo cambio de puerto aveces queda intermitente el led Busy, abro el programa y dice que hay que cargarle el SO al pic, entonces cargo el archivo .hex y ya se soluciona.
* apago el pc y vuelvo a encender y a conectar el hardware entonces aparece el siguiente mensaje:
Se ha sobre pasado la capacidad del puerto concentrador
un dispositivo usb ha excedido la capacidad de este puerto hub.
Lo desconecto del puerto y lo vuelvo a conectar y se soluciona, cambio de puerto y vuelve a aparecer que hay que actualizar el SO.
Tengo que conectar desconectar varias veces para que lo pueda reconocer el pc, asi es como logro que quede funcionando, bueno en teoria pq aun no he quemado ningun pic con el pq temo a que lo dañe. No se que esta pasando!?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 18, 2009)

pic_rimces, eso me parece que ya es un problema de tu PC. arimarjul, el código fuente es libre y está escrito en C18. Además no es más facil conseguir directamente el PIC18F2550?


----------



## piratex (Mar 18, 2009)

pic_rimces dijo:
			
		

> Ya encontre un problemita que tenia con la conexion del conector USB, ya lo reconoce el sistema, pero esta pasando lo siguiente:
> * cuando lo cambio de puerto aveces queda intermitente el led Busy, abro el programa y dice que hay que cargarle el SO al pic, entonces cargo el archivo .hex y ya se soluciona.
> * apago el pc y vuelvo a encender y a conectar el hardware entonces aparece el siguiente mensaje:
> Se ha sobre pasado la capacidad del puerto concentrador
> ...



Ese es el funcionamiento del programador cuando se conecta con el boton LOAD (START) pulsado... 
¿Tu programador esta montado en un protoboard, o hiciste una placa?


----------



## arimarjul (Mar 19, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> pic_rimces, eso me parece que ya es un problema de tu PC. arimarjul, el código fuente es libre y está escrito en C18. Además no es más facil conseguir directamente el PIC18F2550?



gracias por la respuesta!

estuve revolviendo en la pagina de microchip y no lo encuentro el fuente. Me podrias decir donde conseguilo?. igual voy  a tratar de conseguir el 2550, pasa q el 4550 ya lo tengo....


----------



## pic_rimces (Mar 19, 2009)

piratex dijo:
			
		

> Ese es el funcionamiento del programador cuando se conecta con el boton LOAD (START) pulsado...
> ¿Tu programador esta montado en un protoboard, o hiciste una placa?



Si piratex, tengo el programador montado en el protoboard, estoy pensando si el conector usb hembra que lo tengo con unos alambres soldados para su conexion al protoboard pueda estar presentado falsos contactos o algun corto momentaneo cuando le conecto el cable, aunque probandolo fuera del protoboard no muestra corto entre sus terminales. 
Lo curioso es que enciendo el pc, lo conecto , comienza a parpadear el led busy, luego lo desconecto, vuelvo y conecto y ya deja de parpadear y el programa lo reconoce.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 19, 2009)

arimarjul dejame que busque el link y te lo paso


----------



## piratex (Mar 19, 2009)

PIC_RIMCES, en tu protoboard tienes conectado el pulsador?


----------



## pic_rimces (Mar 19, 2009)

No piratex, no lo he colocado, estan solamente los condensadores que lleva en paralelo. Lo coloco y lo pulso?


----------



## alfonso82 (Mar 20, 2009)

Bueno, yo hice un zocalo zif para el pickit2 que me funciono muy bien y lo coloque en el foro hace unos pocos dias y debido a que veo que este tema tiene mayor atractivo y preguntan mas por un zocalo zif que decidi colocar el link aqui y asi le puedan sacar mayor provecho a mi trabajo.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/base-zif-pickit2-17166/
Los pines del zocalo esta hecho para que encaje directamente con el pickit asi que si mantienen la misma distribucion del ICSP no tendran problema para conectarlo.
Saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 20, 2009)

Muy bueno tu aporte alfonso, me habia olvidado de tu zocalo


----------



## Eclip-se (Mar 23, 2009)

Hola a todos les felicito por el desarrollo del clon del PICKIT2, proximamente dare unas contribuciones ha este proyecto.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 23, 2009)

Eclipseeeeeeeeeee apareciste al fin. Crei que te había secuestrado un ovni o algo asi jajaj


----------



## picrocker (Mar 23, 2009)

Bienvenido Eclip-se a este foro y bienvenidos tus aportes... Saludos


----------



## Ivan Mendoza (Mar 24, 2009)

Hola tenia una pregunta acerca de la inductancia del programador, encontré una que media 680uh, la saque de una impresora lexmar dañada, y es parecida a una capaitor electrolitico, hice una medición y da los 680uh me sirve esta o deben ser exclusivamente de las tipo resistencia


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 24, 2009)

Te sirve perfectamente


----------



## f_point (Mar 24, 2009)

Veo que esto se ha mantenido en gran actividad ultimamente, me alegro mucho por ello.

Me estov viendo tentado a dejar un poco de lado mis actividades recientes para probar este otro programador, que por cierto me encanta el diseño por usar componentes comunes y corrientes.

Veremos que ocurre los proximos dias. Saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 25, 2009)

Buenisimo f_point cuando lo armes postea fotos


----------



## piratex (Mar 26, 2009)

he tenido unos resultados excelentes con el programador! ademas puedo presumir en la Universidad jajaja ya que mis compañeros con un programador arcaico serie (Picstart plus) se demoran una eternidad (guardando las proporciones) en grabar un pic16f873a mientras que yo en menos de 5 seg tengo el programa cargado y sin siquiera sacar el chip del montaje jejej... execelente excelente!

Ahora tengo una consulta, necesito trabajar con dsPIC y mi duda es si con las modificaciones que sufrio el programador, respecto al diseño original, este es capaz de programar un dsPIC30F3010?

Saludos! y sigan armando sus programadores y mostrando fotitos!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 27, 2009)

El pickit 2 clon no està preparado para pic`s de 3.3v pero pronto voy a terminar mi versiòn completa del pickit2 clon con zif incluido.


PD: Pronto me parece que van a ser unos meses ya que mis estudios se estan fumando mi tiempo


----------



## piratex (Mar 28, 2009)

Pero segun lo que dice el datasheet del dsPIC, este usa los mismos niveles de tension en el ISCP

Valores maximos dsPIC30F3010.

Vdd= 5.5v
MCLR(Vpp)= 13.5v

Donde estan los 3.3v ?

EDIT: me autorespondo, los que operan a 3.3v son la serie dsPIC33. (corrijanme o afirmen algo porfavor)


----------



## f_point (Mar 29, 2009)

Hola de nuevo.

Como les mencione, me dio gran curiosidad por probar este clon. Los materiales fueron extremadamente fáciles de conseguir, asi que pude armarlo en cosa de sólo 2 dias (considerando también que ya poseía gran cantidad de los componentes).

Por cuestión de tiempo, tan sólo lo he podido probar en breadboard, he aqui la foto:






Bueno, por cuestiones de calidad perdonen el brillo excesivo del LED, pero al parecer no me medi usando un LED de alta luminosidad (Duele los ojos de solo verlo... ouch >.<)

Lo he probado de primera mano con tan solo los PIC16F877A y PIC18F4620... de seguro hare mas pruebas en el futuro. Espero tambien poder realizar el montaje en circuito impreso... aunque pensandolo bien, esperare a que nuestro amigo Moyano Jonathan nos muestre la versión de 3.3V que me serviria excelentemente tanto para pic 24HJ como para dsPIC33, que son los PICs que más uso.

Muy buen trabajo Moyano Jonathan, has reducido de manera admirable este programador, que siempre me ha dado problema para clonarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 29, 2009)

Bueno F_point , te ha salido muy bien. Ya me voy a poner de lleno con la versión ZIF de 3.3v incluido para que sea un diseño completo.


----------



## Ivan Mendoza (Mar 30, 2009)

Les cuento que ya arme en una placa el grabador me funciona muy bien, mi pregunta es me funciona para memorias 24LC04....?


----------



## programador_pics (Mar 31, 2009)

Saludos, soy nuevo en este foro y llevo un ratito manejando los PIC´s. He procurado mantenerme informaciónrmado sobre trucos, tips y novedades que presentan, por lo he asistido a los cursos y talleres que ofrece Microchip en mi pais, el mas reciente el pasado mes de Octubre del 2008 en Guadalajara, Mexico, si tienen oportunidad de asistir en sus respectivas comunidades, se los recomiendo, pues obtienen información de primera mano. 
Hace aprox. 5 meses termine mi programador al que llamo CPK2 "Clon Pickit2" y realiza las mismas funciones que el original, y leyendo sus comentarios en este foro van por buen camino pero me atrevo a hacerles unos comentarios para que no se les presenten inconvenientes y puedan aprovechar al 100% esta indispensable herramienta de trabajo.
1) el diagrama que presentan, obviamente omiten ciertos componentes, entre los que destacan el mosfet y opamp, estos son utilies para estabilizar el voltaje de alimentacion para pics de 5vdd o para LVP.
2)veo que toman el Vdd de alimentacion para el pic del USB, por lo que siempre esta alimentado, recuerden que el voltaje de alimentacion de puertos USB no siempre dan  5 vdd exactos y varia el voltaje entre pc y pc, y solo soporta hasta 180 mA de carga, ademas de que en su diagrama esquematico del clon colocan un diodo como proteccion, el cual por ser componente pasivo consume .7 v, por lo que baja el voltaje de alimentacion al pic, por eso no podran programar otros pic´s de diferentes familias, pues para algunos de la familia 16, 18 , dspic, pic24 y memorias, necesitan forzosamente 5vcd, por eso el software pickit2 e inclusive el mplab ide avisa si el pic cuenta con su propia alimentacion (vdd target) o forza al programador para proporcionar los 5vdd, pero al no contar con los mosfet y opamp, no llegara a los 5vcd.
3)va a ser necesario que implementen el 6o. pin del ICSP (auxiliar), ya que por ese pin podran programar las memorias EEprom 24, 93, 95 y UNI-O, la configuracion de conexion la menciona el archivo readme en el software pickit 2, ademas de poder llevar acabo la funcion de logic tool (analizador logico).
4) el pulsador que se incorpora es para iniciar la programacion en vez de utilizar el puntero del raton (siempre y cuando este activada la opcion write on pickit button en el menu programmer del software pickit2), tambien para programar al pic con la funcion programmer to-go, muy util, pues descarga el archivo .hex del pic seleccionado a las 2 memorias que incorpora el circuito, y solo basta con alimentar al programador con 5vcd y pulsar el boton para descargar dicho archivo .hex al pic (lean la guia del programmer to-go).
Anexo imagenes del CPK2, esta un poco sucio pero esta al pie del cañon, echenle ganas, dense un clavado a la guia del usuario del pickit2 y si en algo puedo ayudarles con gusto.


----------



## picrocker (Mar 31, 2009)

Excelente amigo programador_pics, no puedes colocar el plano de tu CPK2 y el firmware...


----------



## 6031575 (Mar 31, 2009)

sr, les comento la siguiente situacion; antes trabaja con el programador gtp-usb lite y me trabaja muy bien, pero cambie el computador para actualizarme, pero mi programador ya no me fuenciona, lo reconoce bien, me detecta los pics bien, pero a la hora de leerlos o programarlos-verificarlos se bloquea en el 66% y luego el programa me vota el mensaje, hardware no responde y me toca reiniciar el programador y continua lo mismo, trabajando bajo plataforma xp sp3. Mi computador tiene una board asus M3N78 PRO. al equipo anterior le monte le mismo xp y trabaja sin problemas, asi que estoy tratando de montar el pickit 2 clon pero no me lo reconoce, ahun no le probado en el otro equipo en vista de que no lo tendo ya a la mano, alguna sugerencia para sulucionar el problema?. Con un portatil me paso lo mismo con gtp plus lite pero este llegaba al 96%.


----------



## raforex (Mar 31, 2009)

saludos, acabé de montarlo en protoboard y funciona excelente, Moyano, agradezco su aporte!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 31, 2009)

Muy buenos todos sus montajes ya me voy a poner con la nueva version del programador con todas las mejoras que faltan.


----------



## programador_pics (Mar 31, 2009)

Nuevamente saludos, les anexo el diseño esquematico de programador pickit2 de microchip, del cual me base para obtener mi programador CPK2, como nota adicional, la nueva version del pickit 2 incorpora 2 memorias 24LC1025 en lugar de las 24LC512 para mayor capacidad de almacenaje en la funcion de programmer to-go, espero no incomodar a alguien por anexarlas......... pero honor a quien honor merece, gracias Microchip. El firmware es el mismo que postearon en este foro. 
Sobre el asunto del compañero 6031575, el driver que utiliza este programador no es compatible con el controlador de host  Usb openhcd estandar, solo funciona cuando tu pc tiene el controlador de host mejorado usb via, por que a mi me paso lo mismo con el programador gtp-usb summer, como saber cual tienes? ve a información de sistema-hardware-administrador de dispositivos-controladoras de bus serie universal y ahi encontraras el tipo de controlador para usb que tienes instalado. Definitivamente estos programadores lite y summer no funcionan en vista, el pickit 2 no presenta problema alguno en este sistema operativo. Suerte y espero poder ayudarlos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 31, 2009)

El pickit2 si funciona con controladoras openhcd, lo de las memorias para programmer to go me parece bastante innecesaria.


----------



## raforex (Mar 31, 2009)

Moyano, si se podría programar una memoria 24LC256 con el pickit2 clon? En el caso que no, se podría utilizar el software de WinPic800 con el pickit2 para grabar esta memoria? Agradezco su ayuda, saludos desde Colombia


----------



## 6031575 (Mar 31, 2009)

Viejo muchas gracias por responderme, _programador de pic_  efectivamente me aparece usb openHCD estandar, pero te recuerdo, tengo  instalado win xp sp3 y no vista, inclusive el mismo sistema operativo en dos discos ; uno con  xp sp3 y el otrocx con xp sp2 y la misma falla me presenta con los sistemas operativos y no me reconoce el pickit 2, lo programe con el firmware 2.3.. algo y me aparece el mensaje "uno de los equipos usb vinculados a este equipo ha tenido un mal funcionamiento y win no lo ha reconocido, le instado las versiones 7.62, 8.00, 8.20, 8.30 del mplab y nada, no se soluciona el problema.  como solucionaste el problema que tuviste?.  de antemano te agradesco cualquier sugerencia para sulucionar esta situacion.


----------



## programador_pics (Mar 31, 2009)

Saludos, creo que hay una confusion o no me explique bien; los drivers para el pickit2 son HID (human interface device), por lo que son compatibles para cualquier sistema operativo (con excepcion de windows 98, 2000 segun el fabricante Microchip); los programadores GTP-USB Lite y Summer, no son compatibles con el controlador de host Usb openhcd estandar, solo trabajan si tiene la pc el controlador de host mejorado usb via, estos comentarios para poder ayudar al usuario 6031575.
Sobre las memorias eeprom integradas en el pickit2, pues es cuestion de cada quien, pero en mi caso han sido utiles y practicas, ademas, si van a ser un clon, por lo menos que cumpla con las funciones del original.......... no creen?.
Aclarado esto, estamos en contacto.


----------



## f_point (Mar 31, 2009)

Ivan Mendoza dijo:
			
		

> Les cuento que ya arme en una placa el grabador me funciona muy bien, mi pregunta es me funciona para memorias 24LC04....?



La respuesta es si, si funciona. Es mas, yo mismo por curiosidad lo probe con una y me funciono perfectamente.

Con la unica salvedad que debes habilitar el pin auxiliar, mismo que no esta detallado en el diagrama y que aparece desconectado. Ese pin es el RA4, y te recomendaria colocarle tambien una resistencia de 100 Ohm en serie al igual que RA2 y RA3 para poder usarlo.

Me gustaria tambien opinar sobre de lo que dijo nuestro amigo programador_pics:



			
				programador_pics dijo:
			
		

> Saludos, soy nuevo en este foro y llevo un ratito manejando los PIC´s. He procurado mantenerme informaciónrmado sobre trucos, tips y novedades que presentan, por lo he asistido a los cursos y talleres que ofrece Microchip en mi pais, el mas reciente el pasado mes de Octubre del 2008 en Guadalajara, Mexico, si tienen oportunidad de asistir en sus respectivas comunidades, se los recomiendo, pues obtienen información de primera mano.
> Hace aprox. 5 meses termine mi programador al que llamo CPK2 "Clon Pickit2" y realiza las mismas funciones que el original, y leyendo sus comentarios en este foro van por buen camino pero me atrevo a hacerles unos comentarios para que no se les presenten inconvenientes y puedan aprovechar al 100% esta indispensable herramienta de trabajo.
> 1) el diagrama que presentan, obviamente omiten ciertos componentes, entre los que destacan el mosfet y opamp, estos son utilies para estabilizar el voltaje de alimentacion para pics de 5vdd o para LVP.



Hmmm temo que existe cierta imprecision técnica en ese sentido, si bien esos componentes sirven para 5V, su verdadera utilidad proviende de que permiten generar 3.3V a partir de los 5V del USB funcionando como regulador. Sino, observa como construyen un DAC por medio de una salida de PWM y un filtro RC pasabajos, para luego pasar su salida a los componentes que mencionas, los cuales actúan como buffer realimentado. En el caso de LVP, temo que no hay relacion, ya que eso tan solo evita tener que generar alta tension en MCLR, lo que se hace de todas formas.

La reduccion de componentes es intensiónal, y por tanto, atractiva como para facilitar clonar este programador, aunque claro, eso vino con el sacrificio de no poder generar 3.3V (cosa en que nuestro amigo Moyano Jonathan ya esta trabajando en todo caso)



			
				programador_pics dijo:
			
		

> 2)veo que toman el Vdd de alimentacion para el pic del USB, por lo que siempre esta alimentado,



Muy cierto, el pickit permite apagar el VDD, funcion que si bien a veces es util, no es 100% necesaria.



			
				programador_pics dijo:
			
		

> recuerden que el voltaje de alimentacion de puertos USB no siempre dan  5 vdd exactos y varia el voltaje entre pc y pc, y solo soporta hasta 180 mA de carga,



Corrijo: El limite de corriente de acuerdo al estándar USB es de 500mA, eso siempre y cuando el dispositivo cliente negocie con el host que va a consumir mas de los 100mA que se le otorgan por defecto.



			
				programador_pics dijo:
			
		

> ademas de que en su diagrama esquematico del clon colocan un diodo como proteccion, el cual por ser componente pasivo consume .7 v, por lo que baja el voltaje de alimentacion al pic,



Sin animo de sonar pesado, temo que no estudiaste el diagrama lo suficiente. El unico diodo que existe en el circuito propuesto por Moyano Jonathan, forma parte del elevador de voltaje para MCLR, y no del regulador para la alimentacion del PIC bajo programacion (aka: target), por tanto no trabaja como proteccion. Nota ademas como el primer pin del conector (el de mas arriba segun el diagrama) es el de MCLR, no el de Vdd. Ahora, si bien este componente posee caida de tension, las perdidas que el mismo genera solo repercuten en el rendimiento del elevador, no en la alimentacion (Vdd) porque no estan relacionados.



			
				programador_pics dijo:
			
		

> por eso no podran programar otros pic´s de diferentes familias, pues para algunos de la familia 16, 18 , dspic, pic24 y memorias, necesitan forzosamente 5vcd, por eso el software pickit2 e inclusive el mplab ide avisa si el pic cuenta con su propia alimentacion (vdd target) o forza al programador para proporcionar los 5vdd, pero al no contar con los mosfet y opamp, no llegara a los 5vcd.



Discrepo porque como tu dices, se deduce facilmente del diagrama que se entregan los 5V del USB directamente (a menos que el puerto no entregue el voltaje que debe), por lo que no existen las perdidas que mencionas. Por otra parte, no conozco ningun PIC24 que opere con 5V .



			
				programador_pics dijo:
			
		

> 3)va a ser necesario que implementen el 6o. pin del ICSP (auxiliar), ya que por ese pin podran programar las memorias EEprom 24, 93, 95 y UNI-O, la configuracion de conexion la menciona el archivo readme en el software pickit 2, ademas de poder llevar acabo la funcion de logic tool (analizador logico).



Perfectamente de acuerdo, es mas, me encantaria verlo implementado.



			
				programador_pics dijo:
			
		

> 4) el pulsador que se incorpora es para iniciar la programacion en vez de utilizar el puntero del raton (siempre y cuando este activada la opcion write on pickit button en el menu programmer del software pickit2), tambien para programar al pic con la funcion programmer to-go, muy util, pues descarga el archivo .hex del pic seleccionado a las 2 memorias que incorpora el circuito, y solo basta con alimentar al programador con 5vcd y pulsar el boton para descargar dicho archivo .hex al pic (lean la guia del programmer to-go).



Muy cierto... lastima que este clon no incluya las memorias EEPROM necesarias para la funcion "Pickit 2 Programmer to-go"... eso sin contar que al menos en mi pais, no son faciles de conseguir .



			
				programador_pics dijo:
			
		

> Anexo imagenes del CPK2, esta un poco sucio pero esta al pie del cañon, echenle ganas, dense un clavado a la guia del usuario del pickit2 y si en algo puedo ayudarles con gusto.



Buen consejo, y gracias programador_pics, cualquier ayuda es y sera bienvenida.

PD: No creo que ampliar las memorias 24LC512 por 24LC1025 ayude, a menos claro que el firmware del ICD2 las identifique como tal (sera viable?)... temo que no es como las PCs que les quitas las RAM de 512MB y las cambias por 1GB y con eso las reconoce solas y se amplificadora la memoria automaticamente .


----------



## 6031575 (Mar 31, 2009)

saludos, de tanto probar y revisar conexiones en el protoboard y de cambiar elementos descubri que el problema era el cristal, lo cambie y ya se cumunico el pickit 2 con el pc, asi que agradesco a _programador de pic_ por su pequeña ayuda y voy a continuar con el montaje y pruebas y hacer los diseños de la pcb en proteus.


----------



## programador_pics (Mar 31, 2009)

saludos amigo 6031575, prueba lo siguiente:
1)vuelve a programar el pic 18f2550 con la version mas reciente disponible desde la pagina Microchip, checa que esté correctamente grabado verificando la programación, el GTP-USB Lite sí soporta este pic, utiliza una pc de acuerdo a los comentarios anteriores.
2)Realiza nuevamente el cableado en tu protobard pero "solo lo indispensable", que es la alimentacion del pic tomado del puerto usb, su cristal de 20MHz con sus capacitores de 33pf, el conector o cable del usb (D+ a pin 16 y D- a pin 15 del pic 18f2550), recuerda poner un capacitor de 47nf en pin 14 del pic (Vusb) y tierra, coloca entre tierra y vdd del puerto usb un capacitor de 100 uf a 16vcd y otro ceramico de 100nf, ahora conectalo a cada puerto usb de tu pc y debe aparecer el globo de nuevo dispositivo encontrado reconociéndolo como pickit 2, con esto descartamos problema alguno con tu pic, ya sea que esté quemado o mal grabado. Si sale el mismo error de falla de dispositivos no reconocido, Verifica que los pines de datos del usb (D+ y D-) no esten invertidos, si sigue sin reconocerlo, tal vez intercambiaste los cables de D+ y D-, desconecta tu proto del usb e intercambia los cables de D+ y D-, y vuelve a conectar, tal vez sea ese el error.
Si todo salio bien y lo reconoció, ya la hicimos, puedes instalar el software pickit2 v2.61 con framework, antes de abrir el programa conecta el circuito del proto en la usb, abre el software y debe aparecer un error en Vdd y Vpp, esto se debe por que faltan los otros componentes que indica el diagrama esquemático, hasta ahi le paramos para descartar pic quemado o mal cableado, si todo va bien, sigue el conexionado de componentes segun el diagrama esquematico que anexé, espero tus comentarios.


----------



## programador_pics (Abr 1, 2009)

1) difiero de que esa configuracion sea un DAC, es una configuracion para el offset de tensión, y se ajusta variando una de las entradas del amplificador a fin de que anule o compense la tensión a la salida mediante PWM, con esto puede ofrecer voltajes desde 1.8v hasta los 5v, necesarios para alimentar los dispositivos soportados, no para bajo voltaje de programación sino de alimentacion (erré en LVP). El usuario puede elegir el voltaje requerido desde la ventana de VDD pickit2.
2)El limite de corriente por default del puerto usb es de 180 o100 mA, la negociacion que mencionas nunca la he leido en los datos tecnicos y especificaciones sobre usb, mi fuente www.usb.org
3)Pues si sonaste pesado, mi error fue que vi el diagrama de Felixls: http://sergiols.blogspot.com/ y no lo mencione. en este caso, si el diodo consume .7v, y tu voltaje usb es de 4.7v (generalmente proporciona eso), cuanto queda libre para pic?, por eso va a ser necesario alimentacion externa para compensar y ofrecer los 5 vcd, ya probaron el 16LF877A a programar con su clon desde el MPLAB? y cierto, no hay pic24 de 5vcd.
4)Va a ser indispensable que dispongan del pin auxiliar del ICSP, si es que quieren aprovechar esta herramienta.
5)De acuerdo contigo, las memorias 24LC1025 no son faciles de conseguir al igual que los dispositivos superficiales, pero lo bueno cuesta, y si todo este trabajo acumulado sera para ti, que valor le das?.
6)Debido a las actualizaciones de las versiones, ya viene implementado en el archivo pickit2.INI las memorias 24LC1025, solo que aun no lo actualizan en el esquematico en pdf.

Buen consejo, y gracias f_point, cualquier ayuda es y sera bienvenida.


----------



## felixls (Abr 1, 2009)

Hola programador_pics, te aclaro un par de cosas:

1. No tengo problemas con mi programador con ningún tipo de pic con mplab o desde el pickit 2.
2. Hace mucho ya había hecho la versión con memorias y lo tiré en un cajón porque considero que no sirve para nada.
3. El usb puede brindar hasta 500ma si solo usas un puerto.
4. No le veo sentido el regular el voltaje desde el soft, me quedo tranquilo que tire 5v y cuando necesito 3.3v uso un adaptador con un par de mosfet y listo.

saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 1, 2009)

Muy buenos sus aportes señores. Yo ya comenze con el diseño del PicKit2 clone ZIF que va a traer varias mejoras.


----------



## 6031575 (Abr 1, 2009)

hola sr, ya lo estuve probando el programador con el 877a,873a y 2550 y anda bien los programa sin problemas e inclusive con un portatil de la sony core duo y de maravillas y eso que lo tengo armado en el proboard, aunque me toco programar el pic  2550 con las mismas caracteristicas del gtp_usb lite por que a se me desconectaba muy de seguido, estoy trabajando con mplab 8.30 y anda de maravillas.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 1, 2009)

6031575, me alegro que te haya funcionado


----------



## ElectroNene (Abr 3, 2009)

hola, soy Brian, me parece muy util lo que han publicado, pero lo que pasa es que yo lo quiero hacer y no veo donde esta el PCB que hiciste en PCBWizard, ni la información de como hacerlo. por favor me podrian aclarar o decir donde encuentro esta información, ha y tambien lo que le tengo que programar al pic que se ve en el programador


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 4, 2009)

Todo está en la primera página del post


----------



## cybersigma (Abr 4, 2009)

Hola a todos. ¿Alguien tiene de casualidad el diagrama del pickit2 original (el de las memorias) echo en eagle? Lo intente hacer en la version 5.0.0 pero no encuentro algunos componentes


----------



## uagav (Abr 8, 2009)

hola, les cuento que yo ya armé el pickit2, mi experiencia ha sido buena, aunque tengo algunas inquietudes, veo que el pin 12 segun el esquema es el que hace oscilar para que vpp sea 13.5 voltiosa la salida del bat85, el pin 12 no me hace esta función sino el pin 13, lo pongo en el 12 y no me saca si no 5voltios, que pasará aquí....
otra inquietud es que me dice : pickit 2 connected ID = OIHoss que sera esto, me falta ensayar con un pic, luego les envio fotos. pero ayudenme porfa....


----------



## zayruz_05 (Abr 9, 2009)

Hola que tal soy nuevo en el el foro pero he seguido muy de cerca los aportes de Moyano Jonathan y quisiera agredecerle por su trabajo posteado en este foro asi como motivarlo al desarrollo de este programador.
Espero lo termine de diseñar pronto para poder utilizarlo.
GRACIAS POR TUS APORTES.


----------



## mecatrodatos (Abr 9, 2009)

Cordial saludo he intendado programar uin pic 16f877a para que por el pin 33 titile un led como prueba  , importo el  codigo .hex y me lo carga en el software cuando le doy write me dice que la programacion ha sido exitosa pero al realizar el montaje en protoboard no arranca , vuelvo a conectar el pic en el programador y realizo la lectura y me aparece todo en 3fff, otra inquietud que tengo es para seleccionar el oscilador externo (4Mhz) con el que trabaja el pic se debe hacer desde el programa fuente; mplab o si se realiza el programa en c como seria


----------



## mot1258 (Abr 9, 2009)

saludos mecatrodatos yo tambien he tenido ese problema con ese pic y tengo que cargarle el programa unas 2 ó 3 veces y luego leerlo para verificar que se haya grabado pero en mi caso hago el programa con pic basic pro ( micro code plus ) y luego lo paso a formato exa con win pic y luego lo abro con pic kit2 para grabarlo, todo un show ya que no se porque no pude instalar mplab la version 8, tengola version 7 pero no pudé habilitar el pickit2, seguire intentandolo.  me han comentado que es el vdd hay que calibrarlo, espero los que los expertos no puedan asesorar jajajaj saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 9, 2009)

cybersigma: El diseño del pickit2 original está en el manual de ayuda del mismo.

uagav: Por el PIN 12 del PIC18F2550, sale una señal modulada PWM que conmuta al transistor 2N3904 en el colector del mismo obtenemos una señal pulsante que es rectificada por el BAT85 y filtrada por el capacitor.
Yo he hecho las mismas mediciones que vos pero en alterna y los voltajes están perfectos. la señal no sale del PIN 13 como vos has dicho sino del pin 12. 

zayruz_05: Gracias por las palabras de motivación, en cuanto lo termine publicaré todos mis resultados pero van a tener que ser pacientes ya que mi tiempo es muy escaso y voy bastante lento con mi desarrollo.

mecatrodatos: Fijate que hayas hecho bien todas la conexiones yo tambien he probado programar el PIC16F877 y lo programa bien, en la primera página del post hay un archivo que dice zocalos que es donde puse como conectar los pic's al programador via ICSP.
La seleccion del cristal que vas a utilizar la tenés que hacer desde el código fuente del programa ya sea en C en ASM basic , etc.

mot1258: Si tu programador funciona bien el programa lo tenés que cargar una sola vez y darle programar , luego de unos segundos tu PIC ya va a estar grabado y funcionando. Una cosa que aprendi con el tiempo es que el 90% de los errores de funcionamiento de cualquier aparato electrico están en los lazos de conexion, es decir los cables de conexion y demás. Por eso antes de probar cualquier circuito es recomendable probar que todas las conexiones estén bien hechas.

La versión que soporta a la ultima versión del programador pickit2 es la 8.20 las versiones anteriores de mplab dan error.

El vdd del pickit2 no hace falta calibrarlo si usas el clon. Yo tengo el pickit2 original y cuando el mplab se conecta con el mismo este se autocalibra según el pic que este programando.


Espero los haya ayudado a todos , cualquier duda consulten.


----------



## mot1258 (Abr 9, 2009)

moyano, yo te nomino al premio novel     jajajaj gracias y seguiremos haciendo pruebas y aprendiendo de ustedes los expertos


----------



## uagav (Abr 9, 2009)

siento mucho contradeceirte moyano, pero el pwm me sale por el pin 13, me reconoce los pic y me los graba sin problema alguno, por que será que a mi me da por el pin 13 y a usted por el pin 12 si el firmware es el mismo.... es mi inquietud. por el pin 12 no me muestra señal de pwm en el osciloscopio y por el 13 si. y me da 13.5V para vpp. que es lo correcto o estoy equivocado....


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 9, 2009)

uagav: No estás equivocado , pero le estás errando en la función del PIN13 mirá el adjunto y contame.

mot1258: No es para tanto... pero muchas gracias por los comentarios.


----------



## uagav (Abr 9, 2009)

antes yo estoy muy agradecido contigo por las ayudas que nos das... mi email es electronic arroa une.net.co para cuando te pueda ayudar en algo...


----------



## mecatrodatos (Abr 9, 2009)

Amigo mot1258 tambien programo en basic pro pero al comprobar el programama con f9 del teclado y compilarlo con f10 se me crea el codigo punto hex en la carpeta previamente relizada para el proyecto no sabia el caso de crear el codigo abriendo win pic vere a ver que pasa ya  el software del programador clon pickit 2 no tiene la funcion de escogencia de oscilador externo.

He mirado que al colocar linea que esta escrita en mayuscula  del programa en el asm del software de mplab:


		<P16F877A.INC>

	__CONFIG	_CP_OFF &  _WDT_OFF & _PWRTE_ON & _XT_OSC

se realiza la programacion.

mirare a ver si c o basic.pro tienen algunos comandos para realizar la configuracion diferectamente en el program fuente.


----------



## f_point (Abr 9, 2009)

Que tal a todos.

Lamento haber hecho el comentario en esa forma programador_pics, me disculpo por ello, pero al parecer, de alguna manera, atine en que no se habia estudiado bien el diagrama. Igualmente, reconozco que las sugerencias fueron de buena intensión y con el fin de ayudar, y eso es lo que cuenta en esta comunidad.

Mas aun asi, temo que aun no concuerdo con algunas de tus ideas (como que no haya convertidor digital-analógico realizado con PWM y filtro RC en el pickit original, o que en el estándar USB no se negocie consumo de corriente), puesto que mi experiencia a lo largo de estos años como ingeniero me han permitido ahondar y conocer bien esos tópicos. Aun así, discutir esas ideas va mas alla de la finalidad de este hilo, y por tanto lo mejor será dejarlo de lado. Pero si te sugeriria que ahondes en esos temas, ya que hay muchas cosas nuevas e interesantes que se pueden aprender.

Volviendo al topico que nos atañe, ten en cuenta uagav que la salida de señal del CCP2 (pin 12) esta multiplexada tambien con el pin 24 (RB3) en el PIC18F2550. Si no ves señal PWM por el pin 12, revisa si la obtienes en el pin 24. De ser asi, deberas cambiar el bit de configuracion correspondiente a la seleccion de salida del CCP2 a la hora de programar el microcontrolador.

mecatrodatos y mot1258: si los microcontroladores no son grabados correctamente al primer intento, y parece que tras varios intentos ocurre con éxito, es posible que se no se genere suficiente voltaje en el pin MCLR (VPP). Si es asi, es posible que su puerto USB no genere tensión hasta 5V (sino quiza un poco menos), o que tengan un problema con el elevador te tensión (inductor saturado, transistor con poca ganancia, etc.). Tengan en cuenta también esa posibilidad, porque ya me ha ocurrido en varias ocasiones al probar programadores de diversos tipos y es un síntoma relativamente común.

Esperare pacientemente la actualizacion de este excelente programador (no es cierto, muero por verlo ). Saludos.


----------



## Ivan Mendoza (Abr 10, 2009)

Alguien me puede explicar en algun diagrmita como utilizo los pines de este excelente grabador para programar una 24lc04, en especial como utilizo el pin aux y cual es su funcion....?


----------



## JOJOJORGE (Abr 10, 2009)

Hola 

Jonathan
felicidades por el proyecto
me construi el clon en un protoboard pero no me programa pero es porque le puse un inductor que pense que era de 680uh pero resulto ser de 68uh, a pesar de eso reconoce el pic pero no lo graba
pero seguire buscando el inductor.

salu2


----------



## mecatrodatos (Abr 10, 2009)

Cordial saludo mot 1258 para efectuar la programacion de cualquier proyecto con el 16f877A  desde el software kit pic 2 debes escribir el programa fuente pic pro basic lo siguiente:

DEFINE  OSC 8

comando que carga el oscilador externo de 4Mhz

en elcaso de C es el siguiente:

#use delay( clock = 4000000 ) /* reloj de 4 MHz */

y listo se reliza la programcion desde software pic kit 2 al importar el codigo .hex


----------



## mecatrodatos (Abr 10, 2009)

otra opcion en c es la siguiente:

#pragma DATA _CONFIG &_PWRTE_ON &_WDT_OFF &_XT_OSC &_CP_OFF
#pragma CLOCK_FREQ 4000000


----------



## mot1258 (Abr 10, 2009)

ok mecatrodatos te agradesco lo voy a intentar de esa manera con pic basic pro y les comento, somos nuevos en pic´s pero con los aportes que nos han compartido  los amigos del foro, creo que vamos bien, saludos


----------



## sakurita2009 (Abr 10, 2009)

Hola, resulta que yo tengo el PICkit 2 v2.40 y cada vez que intento quemar un Pic16F877a me genera un error, que dice asi: "PICkit 2 VPP voltage level error. check target y retry operacion", me podrias decir si con tu clon puedo solucionar este problema o tal vez indicarme como hago para que funcione correctamente.


----------



## raforex (Abr 10, 2009)

Saludos, he querido programar una eeprom 24LC256 directamente con esta version del PICKIT 2 que el amigo Moyano muy gentilmente nos regaló pero lamentablemente no he podido, necesito grabar de esta forma pues necesito reproducir audio (de baja calidad) por intermedio de un 16f877A y esta memoria. Alguno de ustedes me puede sacar de esta duda? Tengo el programador con puerto paralelo (el que desafortunadamente no tiene mi nueva torre del PC) que utiliza el WINPIC800 y este si muestra la opcion de grabar estas memorias directamente con un .hex (llegado el caso lo utilizaría en el viejo computador de un amigo!),  como genero este .hex? En el MPLAB me he dado cuenta que no dan siquiera la opcion de trabajar con estas memorias. Le agradecería al que me saque de esta duda


----------



## mecatrodatos (Abr 10, 2009)

amigo sakurita me paso lo mismo pero realice lo siguiente en tool selecciona troubleshooot  aparecera una ventana dale next luego aparece otra que dice step  1 :verify VDD en donde aparecera una tension de 4.5 v das clik en tes y aparece 5v y un comenterio en azul que dice en las primera lineas 
test Passes: pickit 2 detectean expected voltage on the vdd pin.......


das denuevo click en next y aparecera un mensaje en rojo que dice caution en el cual daras next de nuevo apareciendo una ventanita con el siguiente mensaje:


step2: verify VPP en este caso es  de 12vc das click en test vpp y debe aparecer 12v das next y finishep y listo


----------



## JOJOJORGE (Abr 11, 2009)

Hola

les comento que el grabador me funciono perfectamente.
al principio pense que no funcionaria porque no consegui el 18f2550 pero si el 18lf4550 que es muy similar en todos los modulos menos en el cpp2 que es precisamente el que se usa para generar el vpp pero si funciono, lee graba borra y reconoce perfectamente.

probe con un 18f4550 un 18lf4550 y un 16f877a.

salu2

gracias amigo por este gran aporte.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 12, 2009)

En este momento estoy buscando un reemplazo al operacional que regula el voltaje para micros de 3.3v. En cuanto haga las primeras pruebas en proto les comento.


----------



## JOJOJORGE (Abr 12, 2009)

Genial asi lo podre quemar en placa, ademas creo que podre conseguir el 182550.

salu2

Este es un buen regalo por el dia del niño (en mi pais se festeja el 12 de abril)


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 12, 2009)

Feliz dia del niño entonces jajaj


----------



## ingenieromarquez (Abr 13, 2009)

Exceletne aporte! Este clon del pickit2 tambien programa los dsPic?


----------



## calox (Abr 13, 2009)

Excelente aporte Moyano, yo aún tengo el Epicwin de puerto paralelo y me funciona a la perfección, pero este se ve interesante y espectacular!, además de ser USB.

Mucha suerte con el nuevo desarrollo!.

Salu2.


----------



## bakano100 (Abr 13, 2009)

Hola moyano estuve mirando tu aporte muy bueno aunque yo no arme tu proyecto, mi inquietud es compre uno en internet y trae el software pickit 2 v 2.5, inicialmente supuesta mente quemaba pero no pude ver nada en el proto, el quemador trae internamente el pic de su proyecto, baje una version de pickit2 la v 2.6 y al comunicasrse me pidio que cargara en ingles use the Tools menu to dowload an OS y de ahi en adelante se me bloqueo todo,  y tiene el quemador un led que indicaba cuando grababa o leia y quedo parpadeando ya habia posteado esto en otro foro hasta ahora estoy entrandome en esto  gracias por cuaquier ayuda.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 13, 2009)

ingenieromarquez: Solamente programa los micros de 5v. Los DsPIC los programa a todos aunque todavía no está implementado al igual que el tema de las memorias.

calox: Gracias por tus palabras de aliento, te recomiendo que lo armes ya que las nuevas PC ya no traen el puerto paralelo de serie.

bakano100: Como andas, mirá en la primera o segunda página del post del programador puse 2 videos de youtube. En uno de ellos pongo como actualizar el firmware del programador.


----------



## bakano100 (Abr 13, 2009)

gracias moyano, disculpa lo de la posteada en dos foros sino que me parecio que en este era mas adecuado, voy a echar una ojeada y estoy en contacto


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 13, 2009)

Dale cualquier duda preguntá y vemos como lo resolvemos.


----------



## calox (Abr 13, 2009)

Moyano, para la programación de memorias modificarás la placa que propusiste o se hará desde el conector de salida.
Para programar los PIC de 3.3v es como dices, armar una especie de reductor de voltaje, vi uno en la pagina del programador del brenner8 que usa un adaptador para programar los de 3.3v como los dspic y lo saca directamente del ICSP de 5v hacia el ICSP de 3.3v.

Lo adjunto para que le des una mirada!

Salu2.


----------



## bakano100 (Abr 13, 2009)

hola moyano ya vi el video, el problema es que en el mplab en programmer no me esta activo el pickit2 y hasta ahi llegue, tengo el mplab 8.14


----------



## cheyo28 (Abr 14, 2009)

Primero agradecer a Moyano y a Felix por este valioso aporte.

Estoy en desarrollo de este quemador y seguido de cerca  cada aporte de los foristas.  en la ultima pagina Moyano menciona que aun no puede programar memorias ni ds pics. la verdad los ds no me interesa pues soy un novato total con los pics pero si me interesa lo de las memorias.

viendo un grafico de la conexion para prgramar, las memorias no necesita algun circuito adicional, bueno creo. Dejo los print de como va a quedar el programador es con 2 PCBs, digamos que el circuito de control en la parate inferior y en la superior el zif. para el zif 2 modelos uno que he visto en varios programadores aqui en mi pais hasta lo subio alguien por aqui y otro tomado del gtp. me inclino por el gtp pues el otro veo algunas conexiones faltantes, fijence en donde se ubican las memorias y para pics de 40 pines.

En el diseño en pcb me guié de un gtp full, chequen abajo.

PTDA: me faltan unos materiales para montarlo es que mi pueblo es escaso


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 14, 2009)

A decir verdad que montaje increible ! te a quedado impresionante


----------



## felixls (Abr 14, 2009)

Lo mismo digo!

Con tu permiso y el de piratex, quería incluir las fotos de sus clones en una sección de mi blog.

Espero sus respuestas y felicitaciones!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 14, 2009)

ya saldrá la versión 2.0 de mi clon con soporte para micros de 3.3v y memorias con ZIF


----------



## calox (Abr 14, 2009)

Cheyo, se ve impresionante, este es un diseño tuyo?, ya que veo los ICSP 1 y 2 que no tienen los diseños de Moyano y Felixls.

Salu2.


----------



## ingenieromarquez (Abr 14, 2009)

Mil disculpas que moleste de nuevo con preguntas.... Estoy actualmente desarrollando proyectos con PIC24 y dsPic, y de ahi mi interes por armar este programador. Por lo que me contestaron aqui este clon no puede programar dsPic, pero los pic24 si? muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## kain589 (Abr 14, 2009)

Creo que directamente no podras programarlos, pero si si haces un apaño para alimentar al micro con 3,3 voltios; puedes sacarlo con un regulador de tension de 3,3v y 5v del usb o de una fuente de tensión si tienes.


----------



## cheyo28 (Abr 15, 2009)

buenas a tosdos y gracias por lo del montaje. aunque aun me falta.

A Felix le agradezco humildemente el guiarme de su diseño y "luz Verde" para subir lo que llevo apenas, pero creo te servirìa aun mas el archivo en eagle pues para que lo pongas en 3d. estoy en un cafe internet y no lo tengo pero luego lo subo.

pero se alejo un poco mi pregunta: se puede programar las memorias con este pickit 2 clone?.

Saludos, Cheyo28


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 15, 2009)

Si si se puede pero tenés que usar el pin 6 o auxiliar para poder programar las memorias


----------



## alfonso82 (Abr 15, 2009)

Bueno, hace como dos semana termine mi version del pickit clone basandome en el esquematico de felix que no le habia podido tomar las fotos para compartirlas con ustedes porque no tenia una camara digital decente, aun que tube que realizar mi propio diseño del pcb debido a que no consegui algunos componentes en mi pais y otras modificaciones por razones personales, para comenzar tube que realizar la modificacion del pcb para poder colocar 2 bobina en serie ya que no consegui la de 680, luego me di cuenta que en mi pais no venden el conector usb tipo b asi que tube que improvisar con un conector usb tipo a hembra que es para armar cable y logra pegarlo al pcb, luego cambien el conector del ISCP como el pickit original para que fuera compatible con el zocalo zif que tengo para el pickit, bueno al final de hacer el diseño de pcb doble cara me quedo bien pequeño y funcionando de maravilla y aqui les dejo las fotos


----------



## mabauti (Abr 15, 2009)

te quedo muy bien alfonso!


----------



## ingenieromarquez (Abr 15, 2009)

Hola gente, ayer estuve preguntando por aca si este clon del pickit 2 programa toda la linea pic, a lo que me respondieron que solo programa los de 5 v y no los de 3,3v. Modifique el pcb de moyano y le puse un pequeño regulador de voltaje que toma los 5v del USB y los transformadorrma a 3,3v. No lo arme todavia, pero mi pregunta para ustedes es, con esta modificacion, ¿el programador esta en condiciones de programar ahora si todos los pic? En estos dias lo subo al foro a ver si les parece util.


----------



## JOJOJORGE (Abr 15, 2009)

Hola

alfonso82 
quería preguntarte que tal te funciona el zocalo zif, ¿con que pics lo probaste?.
y felicidades por tu grabador te quedo muy bien el montaje.

yo lo tengo todavía en protoboard porque no conseguí todavía el 18f2550 y no vale la pena pasarlo a placa con el 18f4550.

salu2


----------



## felixls (Abr 15, 2009)

Felicitaciones alfonso82, te quedó alucinante!, hago extensiva la invitación a llevar tus fotos a mi blog junto con los demás que hicieron el clon


----------



## calox (Abr 15, 2009)

Muy bueno Alfonso82, felicitaciones!, creo que me estoy animando a armar uno y descontinuar mi Epicwin de puerto paralelo, aún lo uso ya que no necesito programar micros muy modernos, aparte que donde vivo a las justas hay soga pa´ ahorcarse, ja, ja, ja.

Consulta, el diagrama que usaste es el de Felixls?, ya que veo el aux para las memorias; sería excelente que nos confirmes si pudiste programar alguna memoria.

Salu2.


----------



## alfonso82 (Abr 15, 2009)

Bueno primero que nada gracias a felix y a mayona por su aporte (que se me abia olvidado agradeserles) y no hay problema si quieres colocar las fotos de mi clone en tu blog felix que de verdad seria un honor que consideres mi diseño como para postearlo en tu blog, y para jojojorge te pongo la lista de los pics que he programado, leido y borrado con exito con la base zif y no la he probado con mas pq son los que tengo:
16f630  14 patas
16f688  14 patas
16f84    18 patas
16f628a 18 patas
16f876a 28 patas
18f2550 28 patas
16f871  40 patas

Y a con respecto a la pregunta de calox no lo he podido probar con ninguna memoria debido a que no he tenido razon para usarlas


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 15, 2009)

Felicitaciones a todos por sus excelentes montajes ! Saben algo la parte del regulador de 3.3v me está dando pelea pero lo voy a solucionar al igual que el tema de integrar todo programador + zif en base de fibra de vidrio con cobre a 1 cara.


----------



## mecatrodatos (Abr 15, 2009)

Posteo fotos del programador kit pic 2 con algunas modificaciones y con el zocalo para pic lo he probado con los siguientes pic :

16f877A
16f84A
18f2550
18f4550

en teoria debe programar dspic ya que regulo la tension vdd desde el software lo probare con uno y les comento posteare videos de funcionamiento las fotos no se ven muy bien ya que las tome con la camara de mi celular 

por cuestiones de estudio subire el esquematico y el circuito para quemar en baquelita a finales de esta semana


----------



## JOJOJORGE (Abr 15, 2009)

Hola

Gracias alfonso, me lanzo de cabeza a construir la base zif.

Jonathan sigue adelante, que la opcion para 3,3v abre muchas posibilidades.

salu2


----------



## cheyo28 (Abr 17, 2009)

Buenas a todos...

al tocayo le subo los archivos en eagle del pickit a doble cara.

A moyano, esperaré a que subas la manera de programar memorias, de todas formas, la base superior puede cambiarse, espero que no haya que modificar lo que hay en cuanto al pickit (control).

Ya tengo todos los materiales para montar el quemador, pero resulta que habia conseguido de una tarjeta de no sé que 2 bobinas aparente de 330uH, pero resultaron ser de 3.3, quede barado, y no las consigo en ninguna parte...si algun forista que viva en colombia y tenga la facilidad de adquirir la bobina o 2 bobinas como de 330 o cualquiera que sumadas lleguen a 680...mecatrodos puedes ayudarme. claro cubro con todos los gastos, sin duda las inductancias serán las mas caras.

saludos a todos, el cheyo28


----------



## mecatrodatos (Abr 17, 2009)

De que parte de colombia eres soy bogotano en estos lares es posible conseguir ese tipo de bobinas reisitivas yo realice el montaje con un de 470 uH y anda bien


----------



## OZONO (Abr 17, 2009)

Muy buen post, mis felicitaciones correspondientes. Cuando me arme de algún tiempo revisaré las 17 páginas!

Saludos Mauricio


----------



## felixls (Abr 20, 2009)

Darck Khronos, Cheyo28 y Alfonso82, les aviso que publiqué sus creaciones en mi blog en esta sección

http://sergiols.blogspot.com/search/label/PICKit2Clone

Saludos y felicitaciones por el trabajo.


----------



## Rene Oaya Medez (Abr 22, 2009)

Saludos a todos, yo apenas ando en esto de pickit clone, ya hice mi pcb con el diagrama de el gato felix, mi problema es que no he programado nuca el 2550 y pues aparecen bits de configuración que no se como dejarlos. segun yo ya lo pude programar, porque ya parpadea el led de BUSY, pero no me lo reconoce ni el mplab ni el pickit,no se si lo programe mal o tengo mal en el circuito, me podrian decir algunos voltajes claves que debe de haber? o algo que me ayuda porfa. Gracias


----------



## devilroger (Abr 23, 2009)

Ehmm.......... buenas a todos.. sus programadores estan realmente muy buenos.. y pues.. quisiera hacer uno guiandome de los diagramas electricos pero tengo una duda... por ejemplo el .bdr de cheyo.. es doble cara... como se imprime eso en el eagle.?.. o si tienen algun tutorial de ese programa (el eagle 5.4) ..

Se les agradece saludos!.. =)


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 23, 2009)

En la primera pagina yo postee el PCB en PCB wizard en simple cara.


----------



## Rene Oaya Medez (Abr 24, 2009)

alguna respuesta para mi?


----------



## FranzW (Abr 24, 2009)

Estimado felixls,
muchas gracias por tu PICKIT2clone.
¿Podrías publicar los archivos de EAGLE de tu programador? Quiero achicar los agujeros para las patitas de los componentes. Pasándolos de los 0,7mm originales a 0,4mm me resulta más fácil centrar la mecha.
Nuevamente, muchas gracias.
Saludos,
FranzW


----------



## JOJOJORGE (Abr 24, 2009)

Hola

Moyano Jonathan

queria preguntarte como va lo del operacional para la programacion de pic de bajo voltaje, con que operacional estas probando.
vi en otras paginas otro clon que usa 2 operacionales para reemplasar al mcp6001, yo creo que ya viste la pagina.
http://tomeko.net/pickit2.php?lang=en

salu2


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 24, 2009)

Voy bien pero se me estancó todo por un parcial que me complico la vida. El problema más jodido con el operacional es que no son lineales los operaciones comerciales conocidos y los operacionales de microchip no se consiguen facilmente.

Estoy buscando otras opciones al operacional pero es algo bastante complejo de ver. Cuando haga mas pruebas comento.


----------



## devilroger (Abr 24, 2009)

Sip amigo tiens razon, pero me refieria a "De qué manera imprimo circuito en el eagle.?" por que cuando le doy a print sale como la imagen completa... osea como imprimo una cara y luego imprimo la otra... no se si me entiendes ejeje..

Por ese motivo pregunte si tenian un manual o algo =D. para hacer el circuito en eagle 5.4 y no en pcb wizard.

Disculpen la molestia.


----------



## piratex (Abr 24, 2009)

felixls dijo:
			
		

> Lo mismo digo!
> 
> Con tu permiso y el de piratex, quería incluir las fotos de sus clones en una sección de mi blog.
> 
> Espero sus respuestas y felicitaciones!



Seria un honor jeje


----------



## felixls (Abr 24, 2009)

piratex dijo:
			
		

> felixls dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Publicado!


----------



## FranzW (Abr 25, 2009)

Estimado felixls:

En la página de Microchop(http://www.microchipdirect.com/productsearch.aspx?Keywords=pg164120) anuncian que el Pickit2 estará disponible por US$34,99 a partir de junio. Esto es menos de lo que en Uruguay cuestan los materiales para armarlo. Aquí Eneka vende el Pickit2; no pregunté el precio,pero seguro que te cobran uno y la mitad del otro. De todas maneras da más satifacción el armado casero que la compra del producto terminado.
Me gustaría armar tu versión del programador. ¿Podrías hacerme el favor de publicar los archivos de EAGLE del programador, o de mandármelos por correo electrónico, en caso de que te parezca que no puedan ser de interés para otro colega?

Saludos,
Franz


----------



## jaissonc (Abr 26, 2009)

cheyo28 dijo:
			
		

> Primero agradecer a Moyano y a Felix por este valioso aporte.
> 
> Estoy en desarrollo de este quemador y seguido de cerca  cada aporte de los foristas.  en la ultima pagina Moyano menciona que aun no puede programar memorias ni ds pics. la verdad los ds no me interesa pues soy un novato total con los pics pero si me interesa lo de las memorias.
> 
> ...



Me interesa este diseño tuyo Cheyo28 te queria preguntar la lista de materiales para armarlo es la de Moyano o la de Felixls...


----------



## cheyo28 (Abr 26, 2009)

bueno la verdad aun no he armado el programador, pero el diseño esta bien, yo me guiè del clon de Felix y si te fijas tiene los mismos componentes, lo unico es que hay 2 bobinas en serie, pues crei haberlas encontrado de 330uH y resultaron de 33uH, pero puedes colocarle una. 

 Tocallo Felix o Moyano pueden decirme de que manera es la conexion para programar memorias?, vi en un programador comercial que el pin 6 va en donde va data(pin4). te agradecerìa.

cheyo28


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 26, 2009)

Mañana posteo como se conectan las memorias , veo si me hago un tiempo.


----------



## vicenteln33 (Abr 28, 2009)

Muchas gracias por este gran aporte. Me ha sido muy útil.

Les adjunto unas fotos de mi programador en protoboard y armado en una placa standard. A este último le he añadido 2 tapas de metacrilato para proteger los componentes similares a las del programador de Felixls.

Gracias a todos los que han hecho este proyecto posible.


----------



## felixls (Abr 28, 2009)

Muy buen trabajo vicenteln33!, te felicito te quedó de 10!, si me autorizas pongo tus fotos en mi blog.

saludos


----------



## vicenteln33 (Abr 28, 2009)

Claro que si Felixls, para mí sería un honor.

Cuando termine el módulo de expansión para conectarlo a un zócalo ZIF, subiré fotos también.

Gracias Felixls por tu interés.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 28, 2009)

Te quedó excelente el programador vicent !


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 28, 2009)

Ya tengo una posible solución a lo de la programación de micros de 3.3v pero todavía no es nada seguro voy a seguir investigando.


----------



## larc_84 (Abr 28, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan

Gracias por su valioso aporte “una rápida solución a un gran problema”.

Estuve en problemas por no poseer un programador  hace unos días y esta fue la solución, lo monte y me está funcionando  de maravillas e inclusive he estado trabajando con la función UART incorporada que me ha sido de gran ayuda. Voy a ver lo del analizador lógico aunque por encima creo que bien,  quería mostrar unas fotos pero las que tengo están un poco mediocres…


----------



## cheyo28 (Abr 29, 2009)

hey que mas a todos, para aquellos que andan como yo de no conseguir por ningunlado las benditas bobinas y encontrara muchas por allí en tarjetas de betas o amplificadorf, y no tener un inductometro a la mano. pues les tiro esta...

en los cargadores de motorolas modelo 2007 o mas, esos que son cuasicuadrados e inmensos, si tienen uno por allí abandanado, abranlo y eureca.....2 bobinas de marron negro rojo y plata, 1000uH, no sé si 1000 sirven peso si las conectamos en paralelo 500uH.....

bueno eso en la teoria, eh encontrado otras de otros motivos que creo que pueden servir,  por esto me obliga a montar en proto, si todo sale bien, luego posteo las fotos del programador...y de paso dejo unos monitips de estos montajes de  pcb sobre pcb.


----------



## FranzW (Abr 29, 2009)

Estimados amigos,
más abajo indico, cómo pueden conseguir los núcleos gratis.
Micrometals es una empresa que fabrica núcleos toroides.
Van a http://www.micrometals.com/software_index.html
Descargan el programa “Inductor Design Software 2008 (MicroR_Jan12_2008.exe)”. Lo ejecutan (no precisa instalación) y hacen clic en la pantalla de apertura. Después hacen clic en la pestaña “CALCULATE” y aparece una pantalla en la que entran los datos necesarios. Luego eligen el núcleo necesario y piden las muestra y el CD gratis. Las medidas de los núcleos aparecen en algún lado.
El programa es recontracompleto y conviene estudiarlo un poco.
Usé una versión anterior del programa hace cuatro o cinco años con resultado excelente. Pedí diez muestras gratis del núcleo que precisaba y me las mandaron.
Saludos,
FranzW


----------



## wilser (Abr 29, 2009)

Reciban un cordial saludo amigos en realidad estoy interesado en un programador que soporte toda la gama de pic baje el de la pagina del winpic este utiliza un 18f2550 pero no dan el archivo .hex si en realidad alguien me pudiera ayudar les agradeceria o al menos otro programador que uno lo pueda realizar y porsupuesto que funcione estoy abierto a cualquier sugerencia y muchas gracias de antemano.
Por si acaso no aclare el programador es para puerto usb hasta luego.


----------



## felixls (Abr 29, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> Ya tengo una posible solución a lo de la programación de micros de 3.3v pero todavía no es nada seguro voy a seguir investigando.


No recuerdo si te lo mencioné, pero quizás te sirva este application note.

saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 29, 2009)

Ya la había visto esa nota, ahora con la posible solución que decía quizás trabaje bien con el programa de aplicación pero no con el programa mplab es decir no se va a poder programar con mplab


----------



## debuti (Abr 29, 2009)

Hola a todos, me preguntaba si sabriais donde conseguir un esquematico del modulo ZIF para acoplarlo al programador, por mas que busco no encuentro nada serio. Muchas gracias


----------



## FranzW (Abr 30, 2009)

Hola Moyano,

bajé tu versión 1.3  del comprimido con todas las modificaciones.
¿Podrías decirme, para qué es el pulsador que designás como "LOAD" en el esquema?

Saludos,
FranzW


----------



## felixls (Abr 30, 2009)

Hola FranzW, tu respuesta está en este mismo hilo, página 4.

saludos


----------



## FranzW (Abr 30, 2009)

Muchas gracias, felixls.

Quedó claro.

Saludos.


----------



## alfonso82 (Abr 30, 2009)

Debuti si utilizas el buscador del foro encontraras lo que buscas, si quieres buscas por "base zif" y encontraras el tema donde yo y otros del foro han subido sus versiones de las bases zif.

Saludos


----------



## debuti (Abr 30, 2009)

muchas gracias alfonso  ya me pongo a buscarlo


----------



## peflorez (May 1, 2009)

Hola a todos, excelente foro.

He armado el pickit clone y lo he probado con varios pics (877, 873, 819, 628a) y me ha funcionado bien. El problema que tengo es que cuando voy a programar memorias presenta error de escritura. la puedo borrar, y leer pero no las puedo grabar. Que puede estar sucediendo? 

Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## peflorez (May 2, 2009)

Hola A todos, He armado el programdor pickit 2 clon y he programado varios pics sin problemas (877, 873, 819 , 628). El inconveniente que tengo es que al programar memorias 24lcXX, saca error de escritura. Puedo Leer, borrar pero no grabar. Que puede estar pasando? Agradezco de antemano sus respuestas


----------



## 6031575 (May 2, 2009)

pues si no me equivoco sr pefolrez, anque no he hecho las pruebas la salida auxiliar se utiliza para eso, dirigite al software del pickit 2 en ayuda la opcion readme y alli encontraras la configuracion de como se conecta para su programacion, haz las pruebas y me cuentas.


----------



## peflorez (May 3, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta 6031575,

He utilizado la salida ICSP y conectado los pines segùn la configuraciòn de estos, pero no me presenta e mismo error, he consultado el manual del pickit2 de microchip, pero en este no muestra informaciónrmaciòn acerca de la grabaciòn de memorias. Usted ha programado memorias con el PICKIT2 clone?


----------



## Oscarinv (May 4, 2009)

Bueno, primero que nada felicidades a todos los involucrados en este gran proyecto (no cualquiera comparte), y aquí van mis dudas:

1.- Pues me parece bastante interesante https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/post-172341.html#172341[b]el PCB modificado de mecatrodatos[/b], ya que contiene un zocalo ZIP incluído en la misma placa, aunque me queda una duda con respecto a esté, que va conectado en la zona que marqué con rojo, ya que estos espacios no tienen componentes.







2.- Un modulo ZIP es igual que uno ZIF, lo busque y se ven prácticamente iguales.

3.- Finalmente, como me doy cuenta de cuales pic's funcionan a 3.3V, supongo que en el datasheet es el rango de voltaje de operación, ejemplo 16F877A (2 a 5.5V).

Espero que me respondan mis dudas de principiante, de antemano gracias.[/url]


----------



## milroc (May 4, 2009)

Hola peflorez,en el programa en help lo abrís en la ultima línea hay un readme ahí tenes los pines

Suerte.


----------



## Oscarinv (May 4, 2009)

Bueno, antes de presentar algunas de mis dudas quisiera agradecer y felicitar a todos los involucrados en este gran proyecto (no cualquiera comparte), y ahora sí aquí van mis dudas:

1.- Me parecio muy interesante el PCB de mecatrodatos, ya que incluye el zócalo ZIP en la misma placa, sin embargo no se que va en el espacio que remarque con rojo en la siguiente imagen del PCB.






2.- El zócalo ZIP es igual que uno ZIF, busque y se ven iguales.

3.- Finalmente, como puedo saber que pic's funcionan a 3.3v, supongo que en el datasheet de cada PIC se busca el rango de voltaje de operación, ejemplo: 16F877A (2 a 5.5V), o como?

Bueno, espero que respondan mis dudas de principiante, y de antemano gracias.


----------



## amm (May 4, 2009)

grasias este aporte es muy util, para usarlo para todas las gamas de pic comentabas que cableando y que si teniamos dudas de el cableado nos mostrarias una imagen 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about30181.html    si fuera posible mostrar una imagen de el cableado es decir a que pines o como seria la configuracion para cada pic esto para hacer un diseño que ya incluya todas las gamas o zocalos de 18 28 y 40 pines.
estaba realizando una placa pero la programacion aun era con rs-232 y me tope con este aporte y es mejor por usb.

ojala sea posible saludos. grasias


----------



## amm (May 4, 2009)

por cierto oscarinv esos espacios corresponden a los jumpers correspondientes a el pic que deseas programar en su archivo que nos muestra el compañero explica cual es su funcion dependiendo de la posicion en la cual los coloques.

aprovechando han probado el diseño que nos menciona oscarniv de mecatrodatos por que se ve muy bien ya que es util para los diferentes pic, en este momento no tengo el material pero lo probare y les comento solo que me gustaria que cualquier duda me apoyen. con esto de la influenza no me he surtido de material. salud y saludos


----------



## Ivan Mendoza (May 4, 2009)

Como conecto una memoria 24LCxx y programarla....?


----------



## 6031575 (May 4, 2009)

bueno srs le deje una pequeña muestra de lo que he venido haciendo en proteus, voy a montar las memorias, aunque no le he trabajado con juicio por que me falta hacer algunas pruebas adicionales, este es un diseño para programar los pic basicos con la base zip, me he basado en los diseños propuestos por uds, cosa que les agradezco, me hare otro diseño con la expansion para los dspic con los difrenetes voltajes de programacion, por que todos no se programan a mismo voltaje, hay unos 11v-12v y 13v, asi su voltaje de alimentacion sea a 3.3v[/img]


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 5, 2009)

La mejor opción , que encontré hasta ahora es conseguir el integrado MCP6002 para hacer el regulador para los 3.3v. El LM358 con el que estaba haciendo las pruebas no sirve.
Cualquier OAMP que sea rail  to rail sirve.


----------



## mecatrodatos (May 6, 2009)

Amigo Oscarinv en el caso de la dudas que tienes son pines de regleta donde tienes ubicado un jumper para seleccionar el tipo de pic que deseas programar en el primer caso se encuentran los de 40y 28 pines como es el caso del (16f877a y 18f2550 respectivamente ) el siguiente es para grabar los de 18 pines ( pic 16f84A) y los pic  12 pines y memorias lo unico que tienes que hacer es ubicar el jumper en el dispositvo que deseas programar.


----------



## 6031575 (May 6, 2009)

sr mendoza, te cuento que ya me devolvieron el programador que lo habia prestado a un compañero de la empresa que lo necesitaba urgente para trabajar con vista; bueno hice las pruebas con la memorias 24LCxx y funciona de maravillas, lee el readme que estaba en la auyda del pickit 2, lo fundamental es colocar las resistencia de pull-up sin esta no funciona, utilice una de 4.7k y trabajo de maravillas, prove con una 24lc02,04,08.


----------



## peflorez (May 7, 2009)

hola 6031575,
La verdad he tratado de grbar un 24lc02 y no he podido. Aparece el error "Programming failet at EEPROM address 0x000000". he colocado la resistencia de pull-up en el pin 5 SDA y aparece lo mismo. No se si dudar del .HEX, pero este me lo carga un JDM sin problemas. Que opina usted, serà que me puede faciliatr un .HEX probado y descartar.

De antemano gracias por su respuesta.


----------



## 6031575 (May 7, 2009)

hola peflorez, el .hex que estoy utilizando el que esta dentro del software pickit 2 del Mplab 8.30 o sea el  PK2V023200 y ademas con la version pickit 2 V2.61, ademas te voy anexar el diagrama de la conexion como lo estoy programando


----------



## 6031575 (May 7, 2009)

de todas maneras te voy a anexar, para que los puedas programar de nuevo.


----------



## 6031575 (May 7, 2009)

bueno me fallo el envio, y no se me dejo subir, tal vez puede saer por el tamaño o la extension


----------



## peflorez (May 8, 2009)

Es usted muy amable y servicial,

Hoy realizo las pruebas y estaré publicando los resultados. muchas gracias por el aporte.


----------



## peflorez (May 8, 2009)

Hola de nuevo, Observando el diagrama del Pickit dos, no observo la salida AUX, pero en el diagrama original veo que esta está en RA4. Es esta última la que debo utilizar como AUX, o usted se refiere a la salida del ISCP, que corresponde al DATA?

Gracias por su paciencia y respuesta.


----------



## Gerardo1971 (May 8, 2009)

Hola a todos,soy Gerardo1971.Soy nuevo por aqui,aficionado a alelectronica y microcontroladores.
Armé el circuito de PICKIT clone que propone Felix,me parece genial,luego carge el PIC 18f2550 con el firmware de 
microchip y el software es el PICKIT 2.6.Cuando lo conecto a la pc con windows vista,lo reconoce perfectamente,luego abro el sofware PICKIT2 de microchip,reconoce el programador,pero no aparece arriba el termino PICKIT2 clone,como se muestra en el proyecto de Felix.adjunto la pantalla que me aparece.De ahí en mas.nada funciona,se traba el programa,me aparece el mensaje "PICKIT2 not found".
Revise todo el circuito y es que plantea Felix.
Si alguien se le ocurre cual puede ser mi problema,y me tira una pista,desde ya les agradesco mucho.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## 6031575 (May 8, 2009)

ok peflorez, a si es, el aux es RA4 o el pin 7 del pic.
En cuanto a lo que comenta gerardo1971 sobre lo que le aparece en pantalla, creo que eso no importaria, yo ulitilizo la version pickit 2 V2.61 el cual la baje directamente de la pagina de microchip y no he tenido problemas con ella, lo que le puede pasar es que la version que tienes puede presentar conflicto con vista, personalmente ya ensañe esta version con este windows y me trabajo sin problemas, ademas deberias verificar como quedaron programados los bits del pic, en ocasiones eso tembien influye, otra cosa que me paso es que a mi no me funciono el programador como muestra felix y de la salida de vpp-pump que va hacia el Q2 a traves de la resitencia de 10k, sino me toco conectar fue el pin 13, del original que dice Vdd_TGT_ADJ que es la salida de pwm. ademas cuando lo hagas funcionar puedes ahcer test de cada salida del pic lo que corresponde a dato,clock,vpp,vdd, mclr, con la opcion tool-troubleshooting, suerte.


----------



## Gerardo1971 (May 8, 2009)

Muchas gracias 6031575 por tu respuesta,voy a chequear lo que tu comentas,y te cuento los resultados,saludos.


----------



## peflorez (May 9, 2009)

Hola 6031575,

Gracias a sus valiosos aportes he podio programar las EEPROM, excelente foro y excelentes personas, le agradezco mucho sus oportunas respuesta.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 9, 2009)

Menos mal que pudiste programar las memorias felicitaciones !


----------



## spiritbreaker (May 10, 2009)

Hola a todos , una pregunta en que aplican ustedes las memorias eeprom , por alguna razon que desconozco no las necesito aun capaz estoy un poco aislado o retrasado en electronica , gracias de antemano por su respuesta


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 10, 2009)

A que te referís con las memorias eemprom ? Las que lleva el programador original o hablas de que para que sirven las memorias eeprom en general ?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 10, 2009)

Las pruebas con el LM358 fueron negativas , el programador no regula el voltaje correctamente. Es necesario el amplificador operacional MCP6002, el mismo pueden conseguirlo en CIKA electronica en bs as
(La única casa de electrónica que conozco).

Pronto postearé el esquemático para 3.3v , lo que si no hay pruebas de que valla a funcionar , por lo que las pruebasa de funcionamiento se las dejo a todos los que puedan conseguir el integrado.

En cuanto pueda posteo el esquemático , la base ZIF la dejo a criterio de los que armen el programador , aunque una base recomendable es la del programador GTP - USB +


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 10, 2009)

Bueno así quedaría el circuito para la compatibilidad con 3.3v.


----------



## spiritbreaker (May 10, 2009)

para que sirven las memorias eeprom en general ? sus aplicaciones


----------



## felixls (May 10, 2009)

spiritbreaker dijo:
			
		

> para que sirven las memorias eeprom en general ? sus aplicaciones


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_logger


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 10, 2009)

Y mirá mas que nada sirven para guardar datos que querés que no se pierdan al cortar el suministro eléctrico, como por ejemplo la bios de las máquinas viejas eran memorias eeprom que se programaban con las configuraciones del equipo para su funcionamiento. Al apagar el equipo el contenido de la memoria RAM se pierde ya que se corta el suministro de energía , pero la configuracion del equipo se mantiene a salvo en la memoria eeprom.


----------



## JOJOJORGE (May 11, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> Bueno así quedaría el circuito para la compatibilidad con 3.3v.



Hola

y que tal si se cambia la parte de regulacion automatica por un regulador fijo controlado por un jumper, el software tambien lo detectaria como si el circuito estaria suministrando el voltaje al igual que la version de 5v.

es solo una sugerencia, en teoria deberia funcionar

salu2


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 11, 2009)

Y es cuestion de probar , por como lo planteas vos tendría que funcionar ya voy a ver si me hago un tiempito y lo pruebo en protoboard. Ahora lo que no tengo son los PIC's de 3.3v y por acá en donde vivo no tiene de esos solo los de 5v.


----------



## Electrodopaje (May 11, 2009)

Saludos electronicos , talvez no he entendido bien la pregunta pero tratare de responder, la memoria ram tiene la caracteristica de que unavez almacenado un dato este solo permanecera mientras la ram este alimentada, la memoria rom por el contrario los datos guardados permanecen aun no sean alimentadas pero no pueden ser borrados , la memoria eprom tiene la caracteristica de que si guardas un dato este permanece a voluntad del usuario , osea el usuario decidira cuando borrar el dato en la empron atravez de un pulso electrico, es ideal para proyectos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 11, 2009)

Resumiendo:

RAM: Pierden sus datos al desconectar la corriente eléctrica.

ROM: Los datos se graban una vez , es de solo lectura.

EEPROM: Los datos son de lectura/escritura y pueden ser modificados por el usuario un número x de veces.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 11, 2009)

Ahora si quieren ahondar en el tema habran un hilo de discusión aparte ya que si no se hace quilombo con lo del programador.


----------



## Electrodopaje (May 11, 2009)

moyano , con relacion a los programadores , y los microcontroladores quiero hacerte una pregunta, se trata de que yo se programar con el 8051 y los de atmel y quisiera saber que tan diferente son los pic de estos , realmente quiero aprender a trabajar con pic. espero tu respuesta gracias


----------



## JOJOJORGE (May 12, 2009)

Hola 

Yo también tratare de probar en cuanto tenga algo de tiempo.
puedo conseguir uno que otro dspic de la familia dspic33f que trabajan a 3.3v el problema es el encapsulado que tienen que no permite ponerlos en ningún tipo de protoboard y necesariamente debe ser en pcb.
yo tengo muy poca experiencia en pcb los únicos que e hecho son con marcador. Pero si logro hacer la placa podría probar el grabador y tener un monstruo de pic listo para sacarle el jugo.

salu2


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 12, 2009)

JOJOJORGE , hay dspic de montaje DIL fijate. Probrá tu idea y me decis si funciona. Ahora yo mientras voy a hacer un diseño utilizando el MCP6002.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 12, 2009)

Electrodopaje los micros que vos nombrás tiene bastantes diferencias los más parecidos a los pic's son los atmel pero si tu duda es como trabajar con los pic's te recomiendo que te compres algun libro sobre pics y te armes algún entrenador para  empezar a hacer tus primeros programas.


----------



## Electrodopaje (May 12, 2009)

me recomiendas algun libro , y cual pic es el mas utilizado?  , cual es el lenguage de programacion mas recomendado?


----------



## JOJOJORGE (May 12, 2009)

Hola

los Dspic que conosco que son DIP o DIL son de 5v. 30f4011 y 30f4011 tambien sus versiones de 28 pines.
si conoses alguno vere si lo puedo conseguir. aunque los 33f son muy buenos, buscare forma de hacer el pcb

tambien puedo conseguir el mcp6002 incluso ya me llegara el pickit2 original preo seria muy interesante probar algo que cualquiera pueda fabricar.

salu2


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 12, 2009)

si podés hacer las pruebas con el MCP6002 estaría buenisimo. Yo también tengo el pickit2 original pero quería compartir un programador para los que no tiene el dinero para comprarlo. Fijate si podés aplicar la solución que vos planteavas con los diodos zener a ver si da resultado, sino hace el circuito que postee con el MCP6002.

Electrodopaje: Mirá como para empezar con el tema de los PIC'S te recomiendo que te comprés el libro: "PIC16F84A desarrollo de proyectos 2° edicion" Ahi vas a aprender todo lo básico sobre los pic's y algunas aplicaciones luego te recomendaría algún libro de programación en C para PC y luego te bajes el manual de usuario en español del compilador CCS para que te internes en lo que es la programación en este lenguaje. Si todavía no tenés programador para pic's en este hilo te vamos a ayudar a que desarrolles el tuyo.


----------



## Electrodopaje (May 12, 2009)

gracias, agradecere cualquier información , proyecto e incluso tarea


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 12, 2009)

Ese libro trae más de 200 ejercicios para que hagas con el microcontrolador PIC16F84A. Ahora si querés ejemplos de programación vas a tener que abrir un hilo propio para que no se pierda el sentido del hilo del programador.


----------



## mecatrodatos (May 13, 2009)

Electrodopaje
amigo te dejo los link para que descargues el  libro y el cd multimedia que viene con el:

***********

Editado por el administrador



> 2.9 Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar ni difundir información que promueva el plagio, la piratería, la divulgación de números de serie, crack o similares, o copias no autorizadas de material protegido por derechos de autor.


----------



## andresd0 (May 13, 2009)

podrian subir los archivos del  pickit2 en proteus, creo que la mayoria de aficionados  utilizamos o temenos este programa

gracias


----------



## FranzW (May 13, 2009)

Sugiero el Brenner8 de Sprut. Éste ya tiene el zócalo ZIF en el circuito impreso y dirige automáticamente los impulsos de programación y los voltajes a las patas correctas de los PICs. También se conecta a un puerto USB.  No graba memorias EEPROM como el Pickit2.  Estoy por armarlo en estos días.

Saludos.


----------



## andresd0 (May 13, 2009)

en la ultima vesion que colocaste, cual es la funcion del conector j-1, se que es el icsp,pero no estoy seguro si le hace falta una linea (solo supongo)


----------



## Electrodopaje (May 14, 2009)

mercatrodatos

Muchas gracias , aunque el administrador bloqueo la información que enviaste , pero solo dime el nombre del libro y yo lo comprare.

si quieres puedes escribirme al correo ,


----------



## Electrodopaje (May 16, 2009)

moyano cual es el pic que recomiendas, cual es el mas economico y cual es el mas funcional?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 16, 2009)

Mirá en este momento no hay un pic's más recomendable hay que ver que va a hacer el pic o para que lo vas a utilizar pero en si para aprender todo el mundo aprendió con el PIC16F84a.


----------



## mabauti (May 16, 2009)

si vas a comenzar , yo te recomendaria que utilizaras el pic16f628A, aunque a final de cuentas el tipo de PIC depende del proyecto en especifico


----------



## oscarcito_ale (May 17, 2009)

Hola colegas necesito programar un PIC16C745 alguien tiene el circuito para poder realizarlo ya sea por rs232 o por usb gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 17, 2009)

Este programador no lo soporta fijate quizá un JMD


----------



## oscarcito_ale (May 17, 2009)

el gtpusblite no sabes si lo soporta? estaba pensando utilizar ese? o sino buscare el JMD si sabes de algun link dond encontrarlo lo agradeceria


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 19, 2009)

No prometo nada pero para principios de julio tendría que estar una versión del PICKIT2 clone con ZIF y compatibilidad para micros de la linea de 3.3v


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 19, 2009)

No prometo nada pero para principios de julio tendría que estar una versión del PICKIT2 clone con ZIF y compatibilidad para micros de la linea de 3.3v. Un pedido mio sería si alguien puede hacer las pruebas con el integrado MCP6002 o con zener para ver si funciona y luego yo fabrico las placas.


----------



## gromzap (May 21, 2009)

Hola Felixls, hice el circuito que tu propusiste, sin cambios y me sale el siguiente error al abrir el pickit "VPP Voltage error.  Check target and retry operation.".... utilice una bobina de 510uH.. que puede estar pasando..


----------



## gromzap (May 21, 2009)

Hola A todos... este es el pantallazo que me da el pickit despues del error.. el pickit es reconocido pero hasta ahi, no hace mas nada.. cuando le doy a check comunication, me sale el mismo error de "VPP Voltage error. Check target and retry operation."., ademas cuando hago el troubleshooting me dice que vpp esta en corto... please  help me!


----------



## vicenteln33 (May 21, 2009)

Hola gromzap, a mi me pasó lo mismo, también me deciá que vpp estaba en corto, y resulta que todos los transistores los puse al revés. Comprueba eso en su datasheet porque los transistores de la serie BC (montaje de Felixls) tienen las patillas exactamente al revés a los de la serie 2N (montaje de Moyano Jonathan). Espero que te sirva mi ayuda y que logres solucionarlo.

Un saludo


----------



## felixls (May 21, 2009)

gromzap, tendrías que revisar tu circuito, podrías postear una foto de la parte superior e inferior donde podamos ver que puede estar pasando?

Realizaste las mediciones de voltaje? cuando dan?

saludos


----------



## gromzap (May 21, 2009)

Hola Vicenteln33, la verdad el montaje lo hice tal cual el de felixls, los transistores que use son los de la serie BC, y al parecer estan bien conectados, he revisado y aun me sale el error, adjunto envio el pcb hecho en eagle, verificalo y me dices si encuentras algun error.. gracias


----------



## felixls (May 21, 2009)

gromzap, no encuentro ningún error en tu pcb, pero sin ver y/o revisar el circuito, hacer mediciones, etc, no puedo saber donde está el problema


----------



## 6031575 (May 22, 2009)

hola srs, bueno gromzap la verdad a mi nunca me funciono como lo propone felixls, la silida pwm medida con el multimetro en la escala ttl, esta aparece por el pin 13 y no por el 12 que segun el plano, es vvp-pump, haz la prueba y me cuenta; e inclusive acaba de hacer la prueba como esta el plano y me parece el mensaje que tu postulas.


----------



## felixls (May 22, 2009)

6031575 dijo:
			
		

> hola srs, bueno gromzap la verdad a mi nunca me funciono como lo propone felixls, la silida pwm medida con el multimetro en la escala ttl, esta aparece por el pin 13 y no por el 12 que segun el plano, es vvp-pump, haz la prueba y me cuenta; e inclusive acaba de hacer la prueba como esta el plano y me parece el mensaje que tu postulas.



Es que mi circuito no funciona en realidad, y es lógico!. 
Todos los que se basaron en el mio y están grabando pic sin problemas, por favor, tirenlo a la basura.


----------



## david j (May 22, 2009)

saludos;

deseo tener mas claridad en cuanto al manejo del pic 18f4550.
como es que se logra la interacción del micro con la pc desplegando en la hyperterminal.

apenas comienzo a trabajar con estos micros y deseo involucrarme. 

agradeceria me facilitaran ayuda. 
por cierto tambien se usa el usb pero supongo requieres algun driver para que la pc reconozca el micro?

gracias!


----------



## gromzap (May 22, 2009)

Hola 6031575, entonces debo conectar la resistencia del pin 12 al pin 13? o que es lo que propones?


----------



## gromzap (May 22, 2009)

conectar la resistencia de 1Kohm al pin 13, voy a hacer la prueba y te comento... gracias


----------



## alfonso82 (May 24, 2009)

Hola gromzap, te puedo asegurar que el diseño de felixls esta correcto, lo arme hace como un mes, con algunas modificasiones al pcb pq no consegui algunos componentes pero el esquematico de felixls lo respete y me ha funcionado de maravillas, yo creo que tienes algun error en tu montaje pq a mi me ha funcionado perfectamente y he programado como 50 pics o mas desde que lo arme y todo perfecto.

Saludos


----------



## FranzW (May 25, 2009)

felixls dijo:
			
		

> 6031575 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te calientes, felixls, o te acortás la vida.

Un abrazo,
Franz


----------



## gromzap (May 25, 2009)

alfonso82 dijo:
			
		

> Hola gromzap, te puedo asegurar que el diseño de felixls esta correcto, lo arme hace como un mes, con algunas modificasiones al pcb pq no consegui algunos componentes pero el esquematico de felixls lo respete y me ha funcionado de maravillas, yo creo que tienes algun error en tu montaje pq a mi me ha funcionado perfectamente y he programado como 50 pics o mas desde que lo arme y todo perfecto.
> 
> Saludos



Hola Alfonso82

La verdad el PCB que monte es exactamente igual al de  Felixls, no entiendo porque no me esta funcionando, la unica diferencia es la bobina, tiene una de 510uHy, ya quie no encontre la de  680uHy, puedes publicar tu PCB a cer y hago comparaciones... gracias


----------



## alfonso82 (May 25, 2009)

Gronmzap lo otro que se me ocurre es que puede ser la bobina que no sea de 510 uH, en mi caso tube que utilizar 2 bobinas de 330 uh conectadas en serie para estar lo mas cercano a 680 uh, pero segun las pruebas de felixls debira funcionarte con 510 uH, verifica que hayas leido bien los colores de tu bobina, sobretodo la del multiplicador que es la que te va a decir se es de 510 uH o de 51 uH.

Saludos


----------



## gromzap (May 25, 2009)

los colores de la bobina son verde cafe cafe


----------



## FranzW (May 25, 2009)

gromzap dijo:
			
		

> los colores de la bobina son verde cafe cafe



Verde, café, café = 510

Saludos,
Franz


----------



## jmora (May 26, 2009)

pues hola a todos me acabo de inscribir en el foro y me parese imprecionante toda la información que se encuentra aqui, boy a tomar en cuenta todos sus consejos y hare mi pickit 2 clon cuando lo termine se los mostrare y tratare de aconsejarlos tambien en cualquier duda que tengan en caso de que este a mi alcance.

gracias y manos a la obra


----------



## alfonso82 (May 27, 2009)

Hola gromzap, por lo que me dices de los colores de la bobina si es de 510 uH, pero de verdad es un poco dificil poderte ayudar sin tener el pcb en frente para porder hacerle mediciones, la ultima cosa que se me ocurre es que utilices un miltimetro en continuidad (si tienes uno de esos que suenan cuando hay continuidad serai excelente) y revisar si tienes continuidad entre tu tierra y tu pin de Vpp y despues vas probando en diferentes partes del cicuito de amplificación para ver si asi logras conseguir donde esta el corto, espero haberme explicado 

Saludos.


----------



## gromzap (May 27, 2009)

lo he armado en protoboard y me sale el mismo error... no se donde pueda estar el error


----------



## jmora (May 27, 2009)

hola gromzap porque no publicas tu pickit clon y asi poder analizarlo entre todos nosotros asi entre todos te ayudamos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 27, 2009)

Es verdad los que tengan problemas con sus clones , lo mejor es que posteen el circuito que están utilizando y alguna foto de la placa asi podemos determinar mejor cual es el error. El diseño tanto mio como el del señor felixls funciona correctamente.

Por favor revisen sus circuitos. Proximamente en pedido de algunos de ustedes me voy a poner a realizar una version del CLON con ZIF incluido y otra que va a ser compatible con micros de 3.3v


----------



## parayasa50 (May 28, 2009)

He estado buscan un solucion para el antiguo pickit2 clone, pero los resultados eran orrorosos, a si que voy a trabaja en este y te informaciónrm com me va.....


----------



## gromzap (May 28, 2009)

Hola a todos.. ya pude encontrar una bobina de 660uHy, y me funciono el Pickit, el unico problema es que con la base ZIF publicada aqui en este foro, no me reconoce el pic16f84, pude programar un Pic18f2550 con el pickit, luego publico imagenes de mi diseño... gracias a Felixls y a moyano por el diseño y empeño que han puesto a este proyecto.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 28, 2009)

El pickit2 yo lo he probado con el PIC16F84A y lo programa correctamente solo hay qur conectar los pines del PIC como lo establece el ICSP y listo. Voy a ver que cuando incluya el zócalo pueda programar toda la línea de PIC'S y memorias.


----------



## ingenieromarquez (May 29, 2009)

gromzap: El software del pickit no tiene disponible el PIC16F84, el que si tiene disponible es el PIC16F84A. Eso es perfectamente normal. Aunque uses ICSP no te va a reconocer el pic ese. 
Hago una pregunta de la base ZIF que se posteo aca: Tiene el cableado hecho para los PIC12F, pero para los PIC10F lo tiene? Muchas gracias, saludos!


----------



## martin valdes (May 29, 2009)

muy buena la información che , alguien que me diga si el programador del 18xxxx usb sirve para el 16f84a muchas gracias y en lo que pueda los voy a ayudar un abrazo!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 29, 2009)

Si martin efectivamente programa ese micro


----------



## martin valdes (May 29, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos
> 
> Por fin lo prometido hace tanto tiempo....
> Lo que les traigo en este momento es un clon funcional del famoso programador Pickit2, el cuál es capaz de programar toda la línea de microcontroaldores pic existentes. Este clon al ser una versión reducida del mismo es capaz de programar todos los microcontroladores menos los pic's que funcionan a 3.3v que por el momento no lo voy a implementar.
> ...


----------



## martin valdes (May 29, 2009)

pero el hardware es distinto por los pines entre el 16 y el18


----------



## martin valdes (May 29, 2009)

moyano dime si me puedes explicar un poquito de como hago
para conectarlo?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 29, 2009)

En el primer post está como se hace en un archivo que se llama zócalos fijate en la primera página.


----------



## martin valdes (May 29, 2009)

gracias moya es simple ahora voy a construirlo pasame tu email asi nos hablamos en un futuro cuando largue humito mi pic jajaja


----------



## Electrodopaje (May 30, 2009)

entonces no puedo hacer la programacion si el sistema operativo que estoy utilizando es el windows xp?


----------



## alfonso82 (May 30, 2009)

Si puedes electrodopaje, mi sistema operativo es Win XP y corre sin problemas , de verdad no se de donde sacaste eso


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 1, 2009)

El programador corre sin problemas en Win XP,Win Vista 32 y 64 bits, Win 7 (No probado aún)


----------



## amm (Jun 3, 2009)

moyano ya tengo armado el circuito pero ahora me atore en cuanto a el codigo que se le tiene que cargar al pic18f2550, descargue un archivo que se llama firmware v-2-32-00 pero no veo ningun .hex en el archivo .zip no se si sea el correcto el que descargue. 
sera posible que puedas orientarme colocando el nombre exacto del  o los archivos que tengo que descargar y cual le cargo al Pic,  es que en la pagina vienen bastantes archivos para descargar y me confundo ya que no se si sea el correcto


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 3, 2009)

Si descargas el archivo que está en el primer post esta el archivo que necesitas.


----------



## piratex (Jun 4, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> El programador corre sin problemas en Win XP,Win Vista 32 y 64 bits, Win 7 (No probado aún)



Funciona perfectamente en Windows 7 RC 7100


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok gracias por el dato piratex. Ya está en proceso la versión ZIF del programador y en etapa de diseño el clon que va a poder programar los micros de 3.3v


----------



## FranzW (Jun 4, 2009)

Después de leer todos los mensajes del foro, acerca del Pickit2 clone,
armé el programador Brenner8 (USB) y me funcionó al primer intento.
No programa memorias EEPROM, pero tiene la ventaja de que en su
zócalo ZIF todos los PICs se colocan haciendo coincidir su pata 1
con la 1 del zócalo. Se encuentra en:
http://www.sprut.de/electronic/pic/projekte/brenner8/index.htm#b8p
Está en alemán, pero hay instrucciones de ajuste en inglés.
Si alguien tiene problemas con el idioma, puedo ayudar.Echenle un vistazo; vale la pena.
Saludos,
Franz


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 4, 2009)

No quiero ser descortes Franz pero ese programador no va con el hilo del pickit2 , si quieres discutir hacerca del ese programador tendrías que habrir un hilo propio.


----------



## FranzW (Jun 4, 2009)

Estimado Moyano,
no quiero discutir acerca de ese programador ni abrir otro hilo. Simplemente quise compartir mi experiencia y la alegría que me produjo, al funcionar al primer intento, con los integrantes del foro, ya que seguramente el clon del Pickit2 no será el último programador que ellos armen en sus vidas, ni el que mencioné en mi carta anterior será el último que arme yo.
¡Que vivan los PICs y  que bajen de precio en América del Sur!
Un abrazo,
Franz


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 4, 2009)

Bueno Franz un abrazo igualmente y si todos queremos que bajen los pic's en america del sur pero va a ser paulatina la cosa.


----------



## Eclip-se (Jun 5, 2009)

Hola el programador que mencionan en el enlace es bueno y creo que ya se lo conocía hace algunos años atrás, lo bueno de tener el programador PICKIT 2 CLON, es que se puede comentar las experiencias obtenidas al construirlo y se trabaja en con junto para mejorarlo.
A demás mientras mas sencilla sea la circuitería, es mas fácil construirlo y con menos probabilidad de que se presentes problemas


----------



## amm (Jun 7, 2009)

hola moyano el firmware a la hora de cargarlo al pic es necesaria alguna configuracion especial uso el winpic800 por ejemplo el wdten, lvp y otras casillas me aparecen como activadas de forma predeterminada dejo todo como esta o quito alguna de ellas?

como dicen no hay preguntas tontas si no tontos que no preguntan


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 7, 2009)

No tenés que dejar todo como está y darle grabar nomás.


----------



## amm (Jun 7, 2009)

otra vez yo moyano pero esta vez es para agradecerte funciono perfectamente con el 16f84a y el 16f877a al inicio no funcionaba con el primer firmware pero descargue el actual que biene en la pagina que posteaste junto con el software 2.61 y se solucionaron los problemillas que tenia como el de que no reconocia el hardware 0 comunicacion y otros pequeños pero ya quedo alfin  gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 8, 2009)

De nada amm me alegro que pudiste solucionar tus problemas y te felicito por el programador. Fijate si podés postear fotos para ver como quedó.


----------



## spiritbreaker (Jun 13, 2009)

una pregunta moyano por pura curiosidad ,, para que sirven los componentes conectados al pin 26 , son realmente necesarios? y si el pin 2 esta configurado como entrada o salida en el pickit2clon,saludos


----------



## spiritbreaker (Jun 13, 2009)

tambien lei arriba que los pic usb deben bajar en suramerica ,¿son caros? aqui me vale 12.5 dolares solo comprarlo al frente de mi casa ,capaz le interese o disculpen si en argentina estan mas baratos solo me refiero al pic 18f2550 empaque dip y smd


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 13, 2009)

PIN26 --> va conectado al pulsador de carga de firmware que tiene además otras funciones.

PIN2 --> Está configurado como entrada analógica y cumple la función de retroalimentación ya que mide el voltaje VPP y según sea su valor va regulado el voltaje de salida del pin MCLR de programación.


----------



## electronicjohndeacon (Jun 13, 2009)

hola amigos tengo una duda sobre la bobina pues no la encuentro en ninguna tienda pero tengo tarjetas de tv radios y encontre al parecer uan bobina de esas como resistencias y ahi mi pregunta la verdad no se nada de ese tipo de bobina la verdad en general  pero supuestamente la bobina que enecontre tiene 5 franjas  los colores son azul gris cafe plata plata  y color verde esta "bobina" ¿esta es la bobina o solo una simple resistencia ?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 13, 2009)

mostrá una foto de la misma. hay veces que es engañoso por la forma pero mete una foto y nos fijamos


----------



## Mauricio2346 (Jun 14, 2009)

Saludos;

Gracias a que en la entrega del proyecto final del semestre (a propósito una maquina cortadora de tejas de arcilla) necesitaba un programador para trabajar, y los de la universidad estaban copados siempre, decidí fabricarme el mio.  me regalaron un par de programadores GTP-USB aparentemente dañados y recuperé los micros, de los cuales uno de ellos milagrosamente se pudo reutilizar.  en fin, ya he acabado de montar el prototipo en la protoboard, y me ha funcionado de maravilla.
me basé en alrededor de 5 esquematicos de distintas fuentes, incluyendo de acá mismo, encontrando algunos valores de resistencias mas confiables, protecciones, pull-up's y pull-down's interesantes, ect. este diseño es un hibrido.
tuve un pequeño problema con el diodo de protección del pin VDD del conector ICSP, que solo dejaba alrededor de 4.2 voltios para el micro a programar, cosa que me obligó a elliminarlo.
con respecto a la bobina, fue dificil la busqueda, y solo pude encontrar de 330uH y 560uH, esta ultima funciona de maravilla.

ahora me dispongo a diseñar los impresos en eagle; espero que la fresadora CNC de la universidad esté otra vez funcionando para abrirle los huecos a una cajita plástica muy resistente que tengo, y que albergará el programador.

envio imágenes del prototipo del proramador, espero opiniones;


----------



## Mauricio2346 (Jun 14, 2009)

jeje, solo me envió una foto que no era, trataré de subir la que es....
el asunto de las 400kb máximo es un problema en estos casos,,,
nótese que el microcontrolador solia tener escrito con liquid paper "malo", cosa que no es más, porque respondió bien a la primera prueba del programador


----------



## darth_vader (Jun 14, 2009)

No me puedo leer los 470 mensajes. Me podrían decir donde está el circuito definitivo del PICKIT2 que han armado, bien detallado , el que ande bien. Y en donde está la información para grabar en el microcontrolador que maneja al USB.
Me lo voy a armar , gracias


----------



## Mauricio2346 (Jun 15, 2009)

un cordial saludo

el circuito propuesto por Moyano Jonathan es excelente, solo que el firmware no me funcionó con la versión de pickit que tengo.  tuve que googlear bastante este .hex; desde google puede buscar "Pickit2 Clone" y aparecerán muchos esquemáticos, similares un 80%; recomiendo que busque el más sencillo, monte primero el prototipo y después lo puede montar en una pcb

Mucha suerte!


----------



## electronicjohndeacon (Jun 15, 2009)

hola amigos tengo una pregunta para mi importante y para ustedes tonta como se miden las  bobinas; para saber si la bobina que encontre tiene marcado el  680  y la verdad no se si es una matricula o el valor  de la bobina


----------



## krapu (Jun 16, 2009)

hola tengo una pregunta, espero que alguien me pueda ayudar. 
en un trabajo tenemos que hacer una palabra o letra que se dezplaze , para la cual usamos 4 matriz 5x7, usando un pic 16f628.(porgramamos en pic basic microcode) . la pregunta es que no tengo idea de como poder realizarlo ya que hace poco manejo dicho programa.
lo que se es crear las letrs, numeros etc. , tambien dezplazarla , pero solo en una matriz no que pase por las 4...


----------



## edward-fernando (Jun 16, 2009)

saludos 
muchas gracias   Moyano Jonathan por este excelente aporte que es mi primer grabador ya lo arme en protoboard porque aun no consigo la bobina ni grabar el 18f2550 y pues si alguien me puede  ayudar con el  circuito mas facil para grabar  el  Firmware se lo agradeceria.


----------



## Mauricio2346 (Jun 16, 2009)

Saludos:

la bobina podría aparecer en telefonos modernos, televisores o radios, el valor de la bobina no es critico, en este mismo post se ven intentos con varios valores, pero se ve que con bobinas de menos de 330uH no funciona; recuerde que las bobinas asociadas en serie y paralelo responden igual que las resistencias.  en mi caso, conseguí en una tienda de electronica una bobina de 560uH y el programador funciona de maravilla.

con respecto al otro programador, existen en internet distintos programadores, desde paralelos hasta seriales (JDM programmer), pasando por los usb (ironicamente el firmware del micro de mi PICKIT2 Clone lo grabé en un PICKIT2 Clone de un amigo).  el programador JDM trabaja bien con winpic, y solo necesita unos pocos componentes, el esquema es el siguiente:

http://fruttenboel.verhoeven272.nl/pic/data/JDMnew.png

mucha suerte!


----------



## edward-fernando (Jun 16, 2009)

muchas gracias por el circuito Mauricio2346 mañana compro los componentes, pero tengo una duda en el conector que dice sv2 los pines 2,4,6,8 y 10 a que pin del pic van?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 16, 2009)

electronicjohndeacon: Se mide con un inductómetro o con el método del voltímetro - amperímetro (tienen que ser de buena calidad los instrumentos ya que sino no funciona).

krapu: Acá se tratan las dudas sobre el armado del programador, por favor crea un hilo propio o consultá en otra sección del foro.

edward-fernando: De nada, espero que puedas armar tu programador y pongas fotos del mismo. El firmware del pickit podes grabarlo con un JMD.


----------



## Mauricio2346 (Jun 17, 2009)

saludos edward-fernando

bueno, realmente solo se utilizan los 5 pines del conector, pero no entiendo algo del esquematico, y es que los juntan todos y provienen de un pin distinto de tierra.
como este esquematico es confuso, propongo otro que encontré:
http://www.josepino.com/pic_projects/pic_programmer/esquema1.gif

mucha suerte con el programador!


----------



## JOJOJORGE (Jun 17, 2009)

Hola

Mauricio eso es lo que se llama tierra virtual. se usa en muchas aplicaciones creo que google te puede aclarar mejor las cosas.

salu2


----------



## edward-fernando (Jun 17, 2009)

saludos electronicjohndeacon 
aqui el puente de maxwell para allar el valor de la bobina:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about13896.html

Mauricio2346 gracias el ultimo circuito me parece mejor, y si me puede decir el nombre de la  tienda electronica donde compro la bobina.


----------



## Mauricio2346 (Jun 17, 2009)

saludos

Bueno, con respecto al circuito JDM, si me convence más el segundo circuito, debido a que los pines con tierra flotante se encuentran conectados a señal variable (de datos) en fin
yo me encuentro en Medellín, la tienda de electrónica donde compré las bobinas se Llama Electrónicas Canare  si se encuentra en Medellín, esta queda una cuadra encima de la avenida nutibara (la 39A), en la calle frente a la que era la casa del millón.
en Suconel y Compel no se encuentra la bobina del valor.


Si se encuentra en Bogotá, posiblemente se puede averiguar en Sigma Electronica, pero no estoy seguro de que ellos la tengan

Mucha suerte!


----------



## edward-fernando (Jun 17, 2009)

Mauricio2346 me encuentro en Cali pero en unos dias voy para medellin de vacaciones, aqui en Cali es muy deficil encontrar una bobina en las tiendas electronicas me dicen que no venden, gracias por el dato.


----------



## scm_cc (Jun 17, 2009)

hace algunos dias conoci este foro, y he estado pendiente de hacer este programador para aprender un poco de los pics, ya que en la U me enseñaron fue motorola- freescale HC08-, depronto en vacaciones lo hago, que bueno es ver gente de colombia por aca, en especial de medellin, saludos a todos


----------



## electronicjohndeacon (Jun 18, 2009)

hola amigos he finalizado mi programador y lo detecta el software pero quisiera programar el pic16f84A pes es el que tengo a la mano pero no esta  en "device family" la version del "pickit 2 programmer"  es 2.6 esta en otra version de software a como le hago para programar este pic


----------



## electronicjohndeacon (Jun 18, 2009)

hola amigos he finalizado mi programador y lo detecta el software pero quisiera programar el pic16f84A pes es el que tengo a la mano pero no esta  en "device family" la version del "pickit 2 programmer"  es 2.6 esta en otra version de software a como le hago para programar este pic


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 19, 2009)

Mauricio2346: No se hagan tanto drama por la inductancia , busquen bobinas de televisores , videograbadoras, tiene que ir probando ya que no hay un valor específico a la cual deje de funcionar el circuito yo lo he probado hasta 33ouhy y ha funcionado bien.

scm_cc: Suerte con el armado de tu programador.

electronicjohndeacon: Una vez conectado el PIC16F84A (No el PIC16F84) tenés que ir a SelectDevice --> Midrage --> standar

Como muestra la inmagen.


----------



## foso (Jun 19, 2009)

estoy por armar un prototipo del PIC-PG2C para programar el pic 18F2550. Leí por ahi que servía: ¿Alguien lo ha probado y le funcionó?
saludos


----------



## electronicjohndeacon (Jun 19, 2009)

hola moyano  gracias por tu respuesta ya solucione no conecte bien el pic con el programador  pero ahora tengo otro problema por que  a la hora de programar el pic al ultimo me aparece "programming failed at ids" que significa tengo algo mal en el circuito o sera mi pic


----------



## crangel17 (Jun 19, 2009)

hola a todos
muy interesante su programador quisiera saber si el montaje del programador funciona igual si se utiliza un 18f2550 de monteje superficial, o este maneja un votaje deferente de alimentacion?


----------



## electronicjohndeacon (Jun 19, 2009)

hola amigos de nuevo aqui pero ahora es para agradecerles en especial a moyano y a felix pues ya he terminado  mi programador solo en proto por el momento el programdor no detectaba mi pic 16f84A por que no estba bien las conexiones utilize primero las de antonito posteados en la pagina 10 esas son las que no me detectaba el pic luego utilize las del amigo moyano que estan en la primera pagina y esas me han detectado el  pic 16f84a aunque me lo "programa" y pruebo el circuito no funciona a que si le hice la prueba de fuego al programador como tengo otro pic 18f2550 lo  programe con el mismo firmware del programador pickit clone  y lo programo quite el pic que estaba utilizando el programador y le puse el que ya habia grabado y funciono a que si sastifecho por el momento ahora practicare lenguaje asm y c para porder crear mis propios .hex  por lo rponto empezare a diseñar el pcb del programador ut6ilizare el pcb  wizard pero no tengo las librerias del puerto usb ojala alguien las pudiera subir se los agradeseria ok eso es todo "God save the queen"


----------



## Mauricio2346 (Jun 19, 2009)

saludos
viendo creo que fue en la página de felix, vi una caracteristica que han dejado de lado al menos el 80% de los diseños que aparecen en internet para el pickit2 clone.  estoy hablando del famoso led de target.  pues en la pagina de felix vi el esquema con el famoso led, y estudiandolo, me parece viable, sobre todo si deseamos proteger el puerto usb de cualquier error con las conexiones..






debajo del led de busy, aparece un transistor, que se activa cuando el pin 25 se pone en bajo (el led target tambien se enciende).  si desde el software de pickit le damos la orden que detecte automaticamente, y la alimentación de la aplicación no existe, automaticamente cerrará dicho transistor y el pickit alimentará la aplicacion.  si en cambio el pickit detecta que la aplicacion está alimentada, no cerrará dicho transistor, y por ende se programará con el voltaje externo. el diodo que aparece a la izquierda (al lado de la fuente de suicheo de vpp) me imagino que previene la llegada de voltaje al colector del transistor, pero opino que debe ser schottky o germanio, igual, si el transistor se encuentra en saturación, caen 0.2V mas o menos adicionales a la caida del diodo.
que opinan ustedes?

 este montaje es muy sencillo, y no tan fiable como el original de microchip, pero puede funcionar.  he probado el led de target y el botón (funcionan de maravilla y son interesantes) , ahora me dispongo a probar el transistor, porque me parece buena idea agregarlo. 

 con respecto a las memorias, estoy de acuerdo con Moyano Jonathan, son innecesarias a menos que uno esté perdido en una selva con el programador, y necesite programar un pic para pescar; además, la alimentacion del mismo es usb, y a menos que tengamos fuentes en la selva, estaremos amarrados al computador.

muchas gracias a todos los que postean en este foro, sobretodo a Moyano Jonathan por su gran ayuda y su experiencia al servicio de todos.


----------



## Mauricio2346 (Jun 20, 2009)

un cordial saludo
acabo de probar el transistor que controla la funcion de target del programador
con un transistor 2n2907 (complementario del 2n2222), sin microcontrolador a bordo funciona de maravilla, solo que como no tiene pulldown (ni activo ni pasivo), cuando el pickit2 no proporciona el voltaje de alimentacion, aparecen alrededor de 1 o 1.8v en VDD.  cuando activo VDD desde el pickit (en el software), el led de target se enciende y aparecen 4.8v en VDD, que supongo son suficientes.  hasta ahora todo bien

pero cuando intento programar un f877 con VDD desde el pickit2, me aparece un error de VDD, y el voltaje medido desde el pin del micro es de alrededor de 1V.
si puenteo VDD con los 5V del usb, el pickit reconoce alimentacion externa, target se apaga y el f877 programa normalmente.

que correcciones o cambios le puedo hacer al circuito?
idealmente podría trabajar con mosfet's, pero no son faciles de conseguir en colombia de esas caracteristicas.

en mi clase de circuitos electronicos, solo he visto cargas activas con mosfets, utilizadas como resistencias de pullup o pulldown, pero nunca con bjt's

que podría hacer?
muchas gracias


----------



## lordk (Jun 20, 2009)

Bueno, hace dias, semanas, que estoy tratando de armar el programador de Felixls, y no he podido. Primero no me lo reconocia el Xp, cambie el cristal
Segundo me lo reconocia a veces, le saque los condensadores ceramicos de 15pf.

Y ahora me sale en la ventana del Troubleshooting del Pickit2: 
1)" An external voltage was detected on the VDD pin at 5.00 V"
2) El test del VPP me sale: "test failed. Short Detected"

Esta vez no lo he podido solucionar. Cambie bobina (690uH, 350uH,350+350,) nada de nada... Cuando recien lo conecto, si, me da bien el test, pero los siguientes ya me dan short...

. Intente cambiar la resistencia de 1 K que esta a la salida de VPP_PUMP, pero nada-

Ya he visto que estos problemas le han aparecido a mucha gente que usa este diseño, pero no han contestado como lo resolvieron o simplemente se pasaron a otro diseño.
Alguna ayuda?, se agradece.-


----------



## electronicjohndeacon (Jun 20, 2009)

hola amigos que tal necesito a ayuda alguien pudiera pasarme un codigo listo para grabar el pic16f84A y diagrama es solo para probar que programa bien el pickit clone aunque sea que parpade o prenda un led que no sea complejo solo es para probar solo he podido programar el 18f2550 

lordk yo utilize el diseño de felixs (me refiero al diagrama mas no el pbc) lo monte en proto y me ha funcionado de maravilla aunque solo he programado un pic que es el 16f2550 las bobinas que utilize son dos de 221 en serie  el rpoblema que tengo con respecto al 16f84A es en programacion del codigo por eso pido ayuda mas no hay problema a la hora de grabar el pic  a que si checa tus conexiones


----------



## lordk (Jun 20, 2009)

En troubleshooting te da todo bien?
Ahora te paso por mp, un .hex pero es para 16f628A


----------



## Herrera (Jun 21, 2009)

Quiero felicitar a todos por el excelente trabajo realizado  pero en especial Moyano Jonathan por realizar este foro les comento que realice el montaje y me funciono en dos días no me funciono  en seguida por un error en una de las conexiones pero fue de revisar el montaje y listo ahora lo voy a pasar a la váquela  y de nuevo muchas gracias a todos


----------



## siordaz (Jun 21, 2009)

hola a todos, soy nuevo por aqui y tratando de entrar al mundo de los microcontroladores, he armador un pickit2 clone y al parecer funciona bien con la mayoria de los pic que le he conectado, tampoco son muchos por supuesto, hice un pequeño programa y fui probando uno a uno. Los que use sin problemas 16F676,16F870, 16F6028 Todos ok.... 16F876, 16F877 solo me da un aviso cuando lo voy a borrar o cuando lo grabo, que el primer paso es borrarlo, de todas maneras lo hace y lo graba bien, creo ese problema es el VDD target que es bajo y necesita un poco mas de voltage, alguno a tenido este problema ¿como lo resolvio?.... en cuanto pueda les cuelgo las fotos para que vean como quedo.... otra cosa felicitaciones a todos los del foro pues veo que estan asiendo una incalculable labor por la difusion  y el aprendizaje de los micros.......
Aqui en venezuela hoy es dia del padre, a ellos mis felicitaciones y sigan adelante


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 21, 2009)

electronicjohndeacon: El error programming failed at ids no se a que se debe...tendrías que leer bien el manual de usuario del pickit2.

crangel17: El programador funciona correctamente con el PIC18F2550 de montaje superficial.

electronicjohndeacon: Con respecto a las librerías USB para el PCB wizard, yo las tengo pero hay que modificar los tamaños ya que no coiciden exactamente.

Mauricio2346: A mi la verdad tampoco me funciono la alimentación conmutando la alimentación del USB con transistores , es un problema de la caida de tensión que se produce al hacer la conmutación. Una solución sería usar un relé miniatura que conmute la tensión.

lordk: Tanto la versión del clon de Felixls como la mia funcionan correctamente mostrá que esquema utilizas y mostranos como estás conectando el circuito y si lo estás armando en PCB o en proto.

Herrera: Me alegro que te haya funcionado el programador, si podés postea fotos cuando lo tengas listo.

siordaz: El voltaje que dan los puertos USB a veces es un poco bajo del orden de los 4.5 a 4.75v 200mA, por eso es bueno poner 1 o 2 capacitores en la alimentación (Linea VDD) para aumentar un poco el voltaje y la corriente del mismo.


----------



## Mauricio2346 (Jun 22, 2009)

saludos

estuve probando con los transistores que suichean la alimentacion (que en el pickit original son mosfets) y analizando el circuito, encuentro lo siguiente

cuando se utiliza solo el transistor pnp, como el montaje es open colector, no hay control sobre la polarizacion de la union base colector, así, podría existir una polarizacion de algun tipo al conectar el pic a programar en dicha union que afecte el voltaje de salida.

ahora, analizando el circuito y el funcionamiento del pic, encuentro lo siguiente:

los pines 24 y 25 se sincronizan en el momento que el pic detecta voltaje en el pin 3 (detecta VDD), y como los mosfets son P y N, uno se activa y el otro no, evitando posibles cortocircuitos (aunque en el diseño, la resistencia de 1K y el diodo evitan que la corriente se eleve a más de (5V-VdsN(on)-VdsP(on)-Vdiodo)/1K, que suponiendo algunos valores, no supera los 5 mA.

luego, si el pin 3 no detecta a VDD (error en VDD), ambos mosfets se apagan, por lo que la corriente máxima en el circuito de dichos mosfets es cero.

por lo tanto, y analizando el funcionamiento, utilicé u transistor PNP reemplazando el P mosfet (2N2907) y un transistor NPN reemplazando el N mosfet (2N2222).  como ambos son complementarios, y utilizando los valores del circuito  que aparece en un post mio más arriba (10K de pullups y pulldowns y 2.7K en las bases), tiene las misma resistencia entre transistores (1k), y el diodo es 1n4148.  los resultados son los siguientes:


desde el software, si se activa la opcion de autodetectar VDD, cuando no hay VDD externa, aparece un mensaje en donde se avisa que se utilizará el VDD del pickit (desde USB), y mientras no se active siempre VDD desde el software, el pickit proramará el micro ya que activa VDD lo suficiente para entrar en el modo de programacion (no siempre).  si se activa VDD desde el software, pues el micro siempre estara alimentado, así que tampoco hay problema (el led target se activa siempre).  

ahora, si puenteo un alambre desde VDD del micro hasta los 5V del usb (simulando VDD externo), al darle leer aparece un mensaje que dice que utilizará el voltaje externo.  aparece en pantalla los recuadros de Check, si se checkea el voltaje, aparecen 5V.

por lo tanto, con mi solución, se puede aprovechar la función de target, así, nos evitamos tener que modificar conexiones y hardware cada vez que programemos.   si la aplicación es muy extensa, y sabemos que consumirá bastante, simplemente la alimentamos externamente y el pickit2 detectará y decidirá por nosotros.  en cambio, si la aplicación no consume mucha corriente, entonces podremos dejar de alimentar la aplicación, y el picckit2 decidirá, alimentando el micro para programarlo.

el martes le mostraré mi solución a mi profesor de circuitos electrónicos, y en los proximos dias enviaré el esquematico definitivo.  además, me interesa agregarle un regulador lm7805 dentro del programador, para así alimentar la aplicación externamente, desde el conector del programador. también, como alternativa, se me ocurre agregar un lm317 con un interruptor, que me permita obtener 3.3V y 5V dependiendo de la posición, posibilitando obtener VDD de 3.3 necesario para los dsPic.

que opinan?


Moyano Jonathan; si fuera tan amable de enviarme el proyecto de proteus en donde se hizo el esquematico del pickit, debido a que mi versión de proteus no soporta ni el 18f2550 ni el 18f4550, para poder anexar el esquematico, y que otras personas tambien puedan tener los beneficios de la funcion target, se lo agradecería mucho

siordaz: recuerde que al agregar condensadores entre VDD y GND del puerto USB, el tao de carga de los condensadores en paralelo aumenta y los condensadores inicialmente descargados son cortocircuitos teoricos, por lo que la corriente que pide el puerto es muy alta, y el computador podría desconectar el puerto, apagarse para protegerse, o incluso dañarse (el puerto).

solo le he agregado un condensador de 100uF y algunos de 0.1uF y 0.01yF (en el boton, entre pin19y 20 del micro), y los del diseño, inclusive para las pruebas le he anexado una punta lógica que he construido y estoy trabajando desde una laptop, y no he tenido problemas de alimentacion.


suerte!


----------



## siordaz (Jun 22, 2009)

Gracias moyano jonathan y mauricio2346 haciendo pruebas con el programador, en el programa el VDD target me indica 4.6 V , use la herramienta tool y marque la opcion (use VPP first program entry) y aparecio 5 V, coloque los pic que mencione y al borrarlos y grabarlos lo hacia sin darme ningun mensaje, no esta demas colocarles mas condensadores entre VDD y GND, en mi diseño tengo uno de 10uF y 2 de .1uF .
ademas hice pruebas con 12F675,12f683,12f629,12f509 al menos los reconoce  luego le monto un programita a ver si corre con ellos tambien.

saludos a todos y gracias por su dedicacion


----------



## Rodri_Rock (Jun 22, 2009)

Saludos moyano, me parece formidable tu aporte con este programador, creo que me animaré a construirme uno..., por ahora estoy terminando  otro que es por puerto paralelo, si alguien lo tiene y/o me puede ayudar con un problema que acabo de postear ( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...r-pic-pablin-maxipic-version-comercial-21419/ ) se los agradezco, soy analista de sistemas y me manejo más en programación pero he estado estudiando bastante sobre este tema y si puedo aportaré con lo mío cuando sea necesario...


----------



## siordaz (Jun 22, 2009)

saludos a todos, Aqui le dejo las Fotos del Aparatico....
Espero sus comentarios...


----------



## siordaz (Jun 22, 2009)

aqui les dejo el esquematico y pcb......


----------



## FranzW (Jun 22, 2009)

Yo ya armé otro modelo de programador con conexión USB, como mencioné hace unos días, pero sigo con atención el trabajo de ustedes.
Viendo que hay varios colegas que no tiene grabador para colocar el firmware en el PIC18F2550, se me ocurrió una idea. Si alguien tiene un grabador, podría ofrecerse para grabarle el PIC18F2550 a otro colega que viviera en el mismo país. O sea: el colega manda el PIC por correo, el que tiene el grabador se lo graba y se lo devuelve por correo. De esta manera se ahorraría el trabajo y el dinero que representaría tener que construir un grabador (que luego no se usaría más) para grabar el firmware en el PIC18F2550.
Estoy a las órdenes.
Saludos,
Franz


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 22, 2009)

siordaz : Tu montaje admirable muy profesional.

FranzW: Muy buena tu propuesta


----------



## electronicjohndeacon (Jun 23, 2009)

hola amigos tengo problemas con el montaje del pcb pues mi pic mide 3.4 cm de largo y el pcb wizard en el dual de 28 pines mide 3 cm y a la hora de tratatarlo de soldar los pines no concuerdan que puedo hacer utilizar otro programa o esa es la medida standar  del dual de 28 pines en todos los programas espero sus respuestas


----------



## FranzW (Jun 23, 2009)

Hola electronicjohndeacon.

Nunca usé el Pcwizard, pero recomiendo el programa EAGLE para el dibujo de esquemas y creación del circuito impreso.  Se puede descargar la versión gratuita, la que sirve para hacer impresos de hasta 8 x 10 cm, de:
WWW.CADSOFT.DE

 Saludos,
Franz


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 23, 2009)

electronicjohndeacon es muy raro tu problema mostrano el pcb que estas haciendo y vemos como solucionar tu problema.


----------



## siordaz (Jun 24, 2009)

electronicjohndeacon dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos tengo problemas con el montaje del pcb pues mi pic mide 3.4 cm de largo y el pcb wizard en el dual de 28 pines mide 3 cm y a la hora de tratatarlo de soldar los pines no concuerdan que puedo hacer utilizar otro programa o esa es la medida standar  del dual de 28 pines en todos los programas espero sus respuestas




Hola a todos, le comento al amigo electronicjohndeacon, que nunca he usado pcb wizard, pero ese problema tambien sucede en protel, cuando te presenta el pcb final para imprimir tienes que darte cuenta la relacion del tamaño tiene que ser 1:1 (este tamaño no esta por defecto) siempre hay que arreglarlo, ve tu si es igual a ese.
 Tambien sucede (por lo menos a mi) que yo mando siempre a imprimir mis archivos en PDF, tambien cuando los voy a imprimir en el tranfer tengo que tener cuidado con la relacion del tamaño al 100% porque si no queda pequeño...(me a sucedido), generalmente esos problemas son por descuido de uno y no  son nada graves... 
saludos.


----------



## lordk (Jun 24, 2009)

Hola, como configuro el software del Pickit2 para que alimente mi protoboard con un circuito entrenador (pic 16f628A + leds en el puerto B) ?

Al programar se ve que lo programa porque los leds se prenden, pero despues queda todo apagado. Conecte el pic como en la figura de la pagina 1. Creo que tengo que cambiar en algun lado del software algo. no se.

Gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 24, 2009)

lordk Acá va la configuración:


----------



## electronicjohndeacon (Jun 25, 2009)

hola amigos que tal gracias por sus respuestas 

siordaz - no creo que sea eso de 1:1 pues siempre imprimo mi pcb y sale el tamaño justo y el dual de 28 pines segun el pcb wizar eso mide(3.0  cm ) )  y lo es  pero el pic mide 3.3  me desanime y mejor solde todo en una plaqueta perforada esas que son como el proto 

ahora tengo 2 dudas es una pregunta para felixs pero si me la pueden responder alguien mas seria de gran utilidad  en el esquema de felixs  en la parte de voltaje de programacion  la resitencia de 2.7 que sale de el diodo cuando se conecta a gnd el software me detecta un corto y a la hora de hacer el test de vpp eso a que se debe es normal ? pero si no la conecto o la mando a positivo no pasa nada y el software me hace el test de vpp y ahi la otra pregunta  en este test de vpp me sale un voltaje de 12.2 volts y por lo que he leido debe ser 13 volts eso afectaria a la programacion del pic al no tener ese voltaje  eso es todos amigos hasta la proxima


----------



## lordk (Jun 28, 2009)

Hola gente!... Bueno despues de 4 plaquetas y casi 3 semanas de intentos sigo fracasando en la contruccion de mi programador usb. He logrado que funcionara, pero siempre toco algo de mas y este se muere, y como no logro encontrar donde esta el error prefiero armar todo de nuevo. Mi ultimo intento casi lo logro. De este he logrado sacar algunas fotos. En que le pifie? en ponerle los 2 capacitores ceramicos de 22pf en el cristal. Luego de soldarlos mi programador se muere, y no arranca mas, misteriosamente aunque los saque, cambies el cristal.. etc. etc..

Dada mi basta experiencia en esto les recomiendo:
1) Dividir el programador en "deteccion por parte de la Pc" y "voltaje de programacion"
2) el diseño de felixls esta muy compacto por lo que van a tener que soldar, perforar, y testear con mucho cuidado. Y sea problablemente el causante de todos los problemas a continuacion.

errores en la deteccion:
les recomiendo soldar primiero lo que tenga que ver con este tema. Solo son un par de capacitores, el zocalo, y el reloj.
Con esto ya es suficiente para que el pc detecte el programador (hay que tener el 18f2250 ya programado).
Aca te puede pasar 2 cosas:
a) Ninguna deteccion por parte de la Pc-
b) Detecta, pero sale "windows no puede reconocer el dispositivo....."

errores en voltaje de programacion
el famoso cartelito de "VPP error" o "short" en el troubleshoot. Revisar:
a) pistas, islas, soldaduras con tester (continuidad). Aunque no crean puede estar cortado/tocando aunque no lo apreciemos a simple vista!.
b)revisar la bobina. Con el programador desconectado, y el tester en funcion ohmetro, verificar la bobina. Debe de dar 0hm (corto) ya q esta se comporta como un cable en estas condiciones. Si da 0MOhm, la bobina esta cortada en su interior.
c) Puede pasar que salte este error al conectar el programador a una placa entrenadora como la de la foto. Se puede deber a un corto en la propia entrenadora.

Bueno, espero les sirva de algo. Y si alguien sabe porque el programador se "muere" al conectarle los capacitorores de 22pf en el cristal me avisa, ya que se pueden imaginar que estoy reeeecaliente!

lordk


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 28, 2009)

Son muy raros los errores de programador ...quizás puede deberse a una mala fabricación del PCB o componentes defectuosos.

Fijate bien en todas las soldaduras, que no hayan cortos entre pistas adyacentes, etc.. postea fotos de la parte de soldaduras.

PD: Igual la estética del programador te a quedado excelente.


----------



## lordk (Jun 29, 2009)

si, es rarisimo. Con el cristal solo, el programador me andaba barbaro; programe, lei, lo use..  Le agrego los capacitores y pam! deja de funcionar aunque se los vuelva a  sacar-

Lo raro es que no hay ningun componente "para quemar" en la parte de deteccion del PIC. Lo unico seria el 18f2550, pero armando el circuito en la programdora me anda barbaro. No se.

Vere despues que es. Y lo armare por  5 vez


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 29, 2009)

lordk dijo:
			
		

> si, es rarisimo. Con el cristal solo, el programador me andaba barbaro; programe, lei, lo use..  Le agrego los capacitores y pam! deja de funcionar aunque se los vuelva a  sacar-




  Nota Tecnica: Asi como existen diferentes tipos de capacitores, resistencias , etc, tambien existen diferentes cortes de cristales para osciladores, los hay de corte serie y paralelo (AT y XT), y algunos cristales ya traen los capacitores integrados

Asi que algunas combinaciones de cristal / capacitor hacen que el oscilador interno deje de funcionar o funcione a una frecuencia diferente, exactamente cuales combinaciones no las se... pero posiblemente alguien tenga un link que nos lo pueda explicar


----------



## alfonso82 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hola amigos del foro, esto es para el amigo electronicjohndeacon, yo realice diseño de felix en PCB Wizard sin ningun problema, el socalo de 28 pines me salio del tamaño que debia ser, de todas formas verifica en la configuracion de impresion a ver si por casualidad se modifico la escala al imprimir.

Saludos


----------



## Bons (Jun 30, 2009)

Ola me e hecho un proyecto con pic en la univ. y quisiera seguir por mi cuenta a ver el uso que le puedo sacar a estos micros.

 El problema es que nos hicimos una programadora para puerto paralelo y mi ordenador no tiene. La programadora que construí solo tenia 5 señales de entrada del PC y 5 de salida al pic (las míticas PGD/C VPP, VDD y VSS ) pero ahora viendo el esquemático para usb no entiendo para que valen las señales D+, D-, y que haya tantas conexiones por el puerto A/C.

 Mi intención es programar pic de la serie 16F y estoy un poco perdido alguien que me ayude?

Un saludo.


----------



## alfonso82 (Jul 1, 2009)

Bueno esto es para el amigo Bons, si tu intensión era adaptar tu progrmador de puerto paralelo a USB, eso sera imposible, ahora bien si quieres construirte un programador USB tan solo tienes que bajarte alguno de los tantos diseños del Pickit 2 que hay en este tema, lo que te recomiendo es que te fijes bien en los materiales que utiliza ya que algunos son dificiles de conseguir (dependiendo de como sean las tiendas en tu pais) y escojeas el diseño de pcb que mejor cubra tus necesidades y sobre todo fijate bien que el diseño funcione (te recomiendo el de mayona y el de felixs) por ejemplo yo hice el de felixs con algunas modificasiones que tube que hacer por el problema de los materiales.

Saludos


----------



## XCL328 (Jul 2, 2009)

hola:
tengo una pregunta un poco tonta estoy algo perdido, para poder quemar otro micro necesito tener el 2550 o el 2550 es el que estamos programando directamente.
gracias por su pronta respues y disculpas por ese tipo de preguntas.
gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 2, 2009)

El PIC18F2550 programa a los otros micros


----------



## zrick (Jul 4, 2009)

Hola esta muy interesante tu programados sobre todo por la aplicacion de usb, he visto que se habla mas sobre los pic's pero como haria para grabar memorias eeprom?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 4, 2009)

Mi programador no tiene implementado el pin de programación de las memorias eeprom, pero si lees el manual de usuario del pickit2 lo podés implementar no es muy complicado.


----------



## mauro1923 (Jul 8, 2009)

buenas, soy nuevo en el foro, como hago para bajar todos los archivos del programador + el zocalo zif, ya que deseo armarlo? salu2 desde san juan argentina


----------



## alfonso82 (Jul 8, 2009)

bueno mauro, te recomiendo que trates de ver todas la versiones de pcb que hay por ahi y escojas cual es la que mas te conviene ya que hay algunos componentes que son dificiles de conseguir lo cual ha llevado a tantas versiones diferentes de los pcb, lo que si debes tomas en cuenta que esten basado en los diagrams de Moyano o de Felixs que estan requete provados y funcionan excelente. Ahora que lo pienzo seria bueno que alguien haga una recompilacion de todos los pcb que hay por ahi (no lo hago yo pq no tengo tiempo) que FNCIONEN para que las perosonas nuevas como mauro  y no tengan que navegar por las 27 paginas de este post y pierdan su tiempo.

Saludos


----------



## fitopaez (Jul 11, 2009)

Antes que nada muchas gracias por toda la in formacion volcada en el foro, acabo de terminar el pickit2 de moyano y me surgieron algunas dudas, primero quisiera saber cuales son las patas del ICSP el nombre de cada una, segundo cuando arranco el pickit2 me sale un mensajeIckit2 VPP level error. Check target & retry operacion, un dato esta corriendo en vista y todavia no lo conecte a ningun pic a grabar y consegui una bobina de 470uHy pero no del tipo resistiva. desde ya muchas gracias.



FITO.


----------



## fitopaez (Jul 11, 2009)

Perdon que moleste, los transistores son 2n3906 o 2n3904 porque en el esquema hay uno y en el pcb para pcbwizard otro

Saludos 

FITO


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 11, 2009)

Mostrá fotos de tu montaje a ver que bobina estás utilizando , mi programador funciona bien pero hasta ahora lo he probado con bobinas resistivas y algunas toroidales miniatura y ha funcionado bien.
Los transistores son todos 2N3904 menos 1 que es 2N3906.

PD: Estoy haciendo la versión ZIF del programador que va a tener soporte para memorias y todos los micros de 5v. Para programar micros de 3.3v se va a diseñar un adaptador que se va a utilizar aparte del programador original.


----------



## fitopaez (Jul 11, 2009)

Muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta per no me dijiste el nombre de cada uno de los pins de salida cual es data, clock,vp o vdd?


----------



## fitopaez (Jul 11, 2009)

Va la Foto, con el detalle de la bobina


----------



## siordaz (Jul 11, 2009)

Hola Fito: yo arme uno y esta funcionando y los pines son los siguientes:
1.-VPP
2.- vdd
3.- GND
4.- PGD
5.- PGC
6.- AUX
 se ve muy bien.... felicitaciones


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 11, 2009)

Es muy raro , conozco usuarios que lo han armado con ese tipo de bobinas y no tuvieron problemas.


----------



## fitopaez (Jul 11, 2009)

esta bien la distribucion de pines del conector icsp que me pasa siordaz, y cual seria el numero 1 del conector?  Un dato no lo conecte a nada todavia puede ser por eso el mensaje?
por que el pickit2 me lo reconoce. Y el programa tiene la posibilidad de calibrarlo esta implementada?


Saludos

FITO


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 11, 2009)

La distribución de pines es la siguiente:

1 - VPP
2 - VDD
3 - GND
4 - PGD
5 - PGC
6 - Pin aún no implementado (implementado en futura versión ZIF)

- El mensaje de error te lo está mostrando debido a 2 causas (posibles) : Que el transistor no esté conmutando o que la bobina esté cortada.

- La PC te lo reconoce porque la comunicación USB no tiene nada que ver con el control de VPP. En si el programa de control tiene una parte donde se calibra el voltaje de VPP.

1 saludo !

También te adjunto una inmagen de tu programador con la distribución de pines.


----------



## siordaz (Jul 11, 2009)

En este momento tambien estoy trabajando con un zif .... lo dejo para que lo vean... pronto pondre la foto 
Saludos....


----------



## fitopaez (Jul 11, 2009)

Hola otra vez ahora cambie la bobina por 2 de 330 en serie y ahora el led azul queda titilando constantemente y  me dice que le falta el sistema operativo, que hagoooo?


FITO


----------



## alfonso82 (Jul 11, 2009)

Bueno fito te cuento que yo lo arme con 2 bobinas de 330 en serie y funciona excelente, ahora eso de que te falta sistema operativo no lo entiendo, vas a tener que ser un poquito mas especifico y si puedes montar una foto del mensaje de error que te manda seria mucho mejor.

Saludos


----------



## fitopaez (Jul 11, 2009)

Listo eso no me aparece mas desde tools actualice, pero me sigue dando el mismo problema.....
algo falla en el circuito o la bobina o los transistores.....


Fito


----------



## alfonso82 (Jul 12, 2009)

Bueno fito yo tube un problema con el Vpp y fue pq utilice una bobina que saque de otro circuito y por lo visto la habia dañado al sacarla, pero si las tuyas son nuevas no creo que ese sea tu caso, de todas maneras seria bueno que le hicieras unas pruebas al quemador con una herramienta que trae el programa del pickit que te va probando todas las señales del quemador paso a paso asi podras revisar si es un corto o simplemente no te esta amplificando hasta los 12 volt.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 12, 2009)

Si te es posible poné un video que muestre paso a paso que cosas estás haciendo y subilo a youtube. Como hice yo con los videos de actualización del firmware.


----------



## carlos_e_guerra (Jul 13, 2009)

Saludos a todos...
He estado viendo este post desde la primera pagina .... ya hice el pcb del PICKIT2 pero me falta 
hacer el pcb del SOCKET SIF y  el Micro.... pero la pregunta mia es si se puede implementar las posiciones de cada uno de los Micros a programar como en el programador PROPIC2 ya que hice ese programador y estoy emparentado con las posiciones de los Micros en ese programador.... y si no es asi saber el porque....

gracias.


----------



## alfonso82 (Jul 13, 2009)

No conosco el programador del que hablas pero lo mas seguro es que si se pueda hacer un ZIF con la configuracion del programador del que tu hablas, el problemas estaria en como llevarle las señales a las patas correspondientes y hacer el pcb para el ZIF, de todas manera revisa en el buscado del foro por socalos para el PICKIT que hay un post donde hay algunos diseños incluyendo uno que hice yo


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 13, 2009)

Dentro del foro ya me pasaron la hoja de datos del zócalo zif así puedo hacer la plantilla en PCBwizard


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 14, 2009)

Les comento a todos los usuarios de tanto del PicKit2 original  como del clon , estoy realizando un manual en español traduciendo el documento original. Este trabajo no se en cuanto tiempo estará terminado pero en cuanto lo esté lo posteo.

1 saludo !


----------



## minuns (Jul 14, 2009)

me parece ideal el clon ! sin duda lo voy a hacer, pero no me queda claro como conectar un PIC de 40 pins, e estado leyendo este foro pero no lo encuentro ! 

Gracias de antemano !


----------



## caaghoy71 (Jul 14, 2009)

minuns ahi monto una imagen de como conectar los diferentes PIC. Otra buena solucion es implementar cualquiera de los conectores ZIF que puedes encontrar en el foro.


----------



## carlos_e_guerra (Jul 14, 2009)

Agrego el archivo en pdf del programador Propic2 para ver si se puede implementar la parte del conector ZIF para el Pickit2 que comento en mi primer post ....

A ver si se puede hacer este ZIF con las mismas ubicaciones para el Pickit2.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 14, 2009)

De hacer se puede hacer ahora el PDF  de la hoja de datos estaba mal y no se donde conseguir la hoja del ZIF de 40 pines DIP


----------



## minuns (Jul 15, 2009)

Gracias ! me habia descargado en la primera hoja una iagen parecida pero estaba incompleta


----------



## alfonso82 (Jul 15, 2009)

Carlos, te comento que viendo el diagrama que colocaste del ProPic2 viene un inconveniente para adaptar la misma configuracion del ZIF al PicKit, el inconveniente que encontre es que el Propic2 tiene varias señales de Vpp, las cuales se activan dependiendo del pic, es decir que el soft que controla al ProPic detecta o lo escoje el usuario el tipo de pic que se va a quemar y el soft sabra cual de todas las señales de Vpp tiene que activar ya que si activa alguna que no es la correspondiente lo mas seguro es que queme el Pic que vayas a programar, esto lo puedes solucionar colocando algunos jumpers pero por lo que veo seria como 4 lo cual no seria muy practico, si todavia quieres ver como la puedeas adaptar te recomiendo que revices las otras bases Zif que hay y te guies para hacer la tuya.

Saludos


----------



## caaghoy71 (Jul 23, 2009)

Acabo de hacer algunas pruebas con el esquematico propuesto por felixls. La parte de la escritura del pic me funciona perfectamente, pero la de lectura solo funciona algunas veces. He probado con bobinas de 561 uH, 220 uH y 1mH y con todas he tenido el mismo problema para leer el pic. Si alguien le ha presentado el mismo problema y sabe como resolverlo, agredeceria su ayuda.


----------



## edgartronic (Jul 24, 2009)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro escribo desde Cbba, Bolivia, queria pedirles un poco de ayuda respecto al pickiclone.

Bueno, termine de armarlo y lo conecte a una laptop dell y luego a una pc de escritorio, en ambos casos lo detecta pero no lo "reconoce" y sale el error de "codigo 10".

Tambien probe en el protoboard solamente al pic (con el firmware), el cristal, 2 capacitores de 22pf, el cable usb y dos capacitores en paralelo de 100nf y 10nf lo mas cerca de los pines 19 y 20 del pic (vdd y gnd) y tampoco lo reconoce ni al pic, otra vez aparece el error de "codigo10" como en la siguiente imagen:


Ayuda porfavor , nose si ha alguien ya le ha pasado y como solucionarlo!

Adjunto unas imagenes del pickit que arme:

Este es el esquema que utilize:


Este es el circuito impreso (No me salio ningun error de conexión)


Este es el pickit 2 en la vida real


y estas son las soldaduras


Un Saludo, agradezco cualquier ayuda!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 24, 2009)

El error me parece que se debe más a la PC o a una mala conexión del puerto USB que en el funcionamiento del programador.
Me fije en el diagrama y todo te tiene que andar perfecto... la verdad no se en si a que se puede deber tu problema.


----------



## Luchin (Jul 24, 2009)

Buenas gente, hoy anduve en el centro de Cba asique me hice las compras para armarme el Clon. Soy nuevo en el tema PIC y nada mejor que tener su propio programador para probar y probar en casa.
Les cuento, acá en Cba conseguí el ZIF a $67 y el 18f2550 a $50 y por internet, ya que en las casas no lo tenian, tan solo conseguía el 18f4550 a $60.
En todo caso, se puede armar igual con este ultimo pic?
Deseenme suerte. Mañana empiezo a armar el PCB y calculo que el domingo lo imprimo y lo armo. Desconfio un poco de las protos y por eso lo hago de una en placa.
Respecto al ZIF, voy a armar un tipo de conexiónado sobre la misma placa, osea, como hizo uno de los miembros del foro que incluyo el ZIF en la plaqueta. Creo que para la selección del PIC a grabar usaré una DIP SWITCH. Ah, por cierto, pienso conectar el pin 6 (AUX) para grabar las eeprom de una, osea, a la pata del zif correspondiente y con su resistencia de Pull up.
Mañana cuando tenga el diagrama se los paso a ver que opinan, y si le dan el visto bueno...a pertinax....
Bueno, desde ya, muchas gracias, lei las 28 hojas del tema y la verdad que estan haciendo un excelente trabajo.

Saludos, Luis


----------



## Luchin (Jul 26, 2009)

Buenas gente. Espero que anden bien.
Me retrasé un poco pero acá les traigo el esquemático.
Se me ocurrió que para los que no puedan acceder a un zócalo ZIF, se pueden colocar los diferentes zócalos (DIP 40, 28, 18 y 8) sobre la placa correctamente cableados. El tamaño va a ser considerablemente mayor, pero será multipropósito.
Quisiera saber si el diagrama del ZIF está correcto y saber que pasa si uso un 7805 para estabilizar los 5 v de VPP. 
A su vez, quisiera saber si el problema de los 3.3 V no se puede solucionar con un 7833 (estabiliza 3.3V).
Que opinan de agregar el 7805 en el diseño? osea...me solucionaría un posible problema de Vpp?

El PCB lo hago una vez que me confirmen estas dudas.

Desde ya, Muchas gracias


----------



## J2C (Jul 27, 2009)

Para el amigo Moyano Jonathan le adjunto una hoja del ZIF de 40 pines que tengo a mano en este momento, seguire buscando otra mejor en esta portatil, y además le ofrezco mi ayuda en información acerca del ZIF ya que tengo uno en mi casa y lo conozco bien.
En este momento me encuentro en la ciudad de Córdoba y no lo tengo a mano como para medirlo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 27, 2009)

Yo ya tengo toda la información de como armar el circuito de conexión para el zócalo ZIF.  Muchas gracias J2C, con esa hoja de datos ya puedo empezar a armar el componente de PCBwizard !

Eso si va a tardar un tiempo ya que tengo un montón de proyectos que se están desarrollando a la vez tales como:

- Control de motores PAP por USB.
- Control de dispositivos mediante SMS.
- Escritura de archivos en una targeta SD mediante el PIC usando FAT32.

Pero prometo que la versión ZIF de este programador la voy a terminar.


----------



## Luchin (Jul 27, 2009)

Buenas. Ayer tenia un poco de tiempo libre y pase el esquemático a PCB, y quería saber que opinan.
Moyano, viste el esquemático? pensas que puede andar el ZIF como está dispuesto ahí?
Respecto a la opción del 7805 para estabilizar los 5V de Vpp que opinas? 
Y para los pics Ds, que opinas de usar un 7833?
Necesito que me confirmes lo del 7805 y si está bien el diseño del ZIF para saber si armo o no la plaqueta.

Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 27, 2009)

Disculpame no he tenido tiempo para revisar a fondo el esquemático pero se ve bien. Yo utilizo otra configuración para el zif con la cual necesitas solamente 1 jumper y una fila de 3 contactos.


----------



## Luchin (Jul 27, 2009)

Si, en realidad la conexión la hice a travéz de un DIP-SWITCH para que quede más cómodo.
Iba a utilizar una llave selectora de 3 contactos, pero la verdad que el DIP me gustó más como queda en la placa.
Y si me decis que funciona lo de los DS, poder colocar uno de los contactos con el voltaje de 3.3V
Gracias por mirarlo al menos


----------



## alfonso82 (Jul 27, 2009)

no se si me equivoco, pero no seria mas facil colocar un diodo zener de 3.3 volt en ves de usar un regulador 7833?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 27, 2009)

7833? apoco existe ese regulador? pense que el 7805 era el mas pequeño...


----------



## J2C (Jul 27, 2009)

Chico3001 el 78L33 existe y aprovecho para subir la Datasheet de tengo de ST.

Saludos.       JuanKa.-


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 27, 2009)

Gracias por el dato... la verdad no sabia...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 27, 2009)

Exelente dato yo tampoco sabía que existía ese regulador


----------



## locus2003 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hola que tal, alguien me podria decir de que otra forma puedo pedir el ISCP por con ese nombre no lo conocen y tambien si me pueden decir de que tamaño es el conector hembra usb. gracias


----------



## locus2003 (Jul 28, 2009)

otra pregunta cundo pedi el 9077-2 me dieron esto, y quiero saber si me sirve, y si no me pueden decir que es y de que otra forma lo pido gracias.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 28, 2009)

ICSP no es un componente es un protocolo de programación de la empresa microchip.


----------



## locus2003 (Jul 29, 2009)

alguien podria decirme como colocar el push botton porque en el PCB se ve 6 orificios y el push solo tiene 4 pines gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 29, 2009)

imposible que tenga 6 orificios......? 

PD: Ya hice el zócalo ZIF en PCB wizard: 3 horas de diseño, por lo que proximamente estará disponible la nueva versión ZIF y con soporte para micros de 3.3v por ICSP.

Más adelante el manual de usuario del pickit2 en español para que todos puedan disfrutar del programador.


----------



## jesus112233 (Jul 30, 2009)

saludos, 

quiero armar el pickit2 clone pero este foro ya esta muy extenso y no se si el hardware que esta al principio del foro esta vigente o ya esta otro mas actualizado. deseo armarlo con socalos zif...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 30, 2009)

El nuevo diseño aún no lo termino pero la plantilla del zócalo ZIF está publicada en el foro:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/plantillas-pcb-wizard-11481/ con esto vas a poder realizar tu pcb con zócalo zif en pcbwizard.

PD: diseño que está al principio del foro es completamente funcional.


----------



## Luchin (Ago 1, 2009)

Bueno gente, seguí investigando un poco y vi que el uso del 7805 era inadecuado, ya que este cunciona cuando se supera por más de 2 V a la tensión de salida, entonces no lo iba a poder utilizar para el fin deseado.
Viendo esto, decidi revisar el esquemático presentado para realizar la plaqueta en pcb. Encontré un buen par de errores que solucioné y ahora procedo a mostrarles el nuevo esquemático y el PCB. Fotos aún no tomé debido a que no cuento con una cámara digital.
Enchufé el Pickit a la PC y me lo reconoció correctamente. Mañana quizá compre algun par de PICs para jugar un rato.
Saludos foreros!


----------



## J2C (Ago 1, 2009)

Buenas tardes colegas.

Luchin, noto una diferencia en tu esquema con respecto al "PushBoton de Start" (lo veo igual al esquema propuesto por FelixLs) con respecto a la versión 2.0 que subio MoyanoJonathan ultimamente en pagina #1 de este tema y al circuito informaciónrmado por MicroChip, lo  que noto es "*la falta de la resistencia PullUp a esa entrada*".

MoyanoJonathan, calculo que hasta el miércoles/jueves proximo seguire en Alta Córdoba y luego partire a mis pagos en BsAs a trabajar en mi taller, donde me pondre en campaña para pasar el Esquema Electrico y diseñar el PCB en Eagle 5.6.0 siguiendo la idea inicial de tener en una plaqueta el programador y en otra el ZIF de forma tal que ese mismo ZIF nos sirva para otros programadores como ser el CLON que poseo del ICD2 que no me ha dejado conforme en ningun momento.
De seguro en ese momento te molestare varias veces a efectos de confirmar bien el esquema electrico definitivo.
En lo que te pueda ayudar con la confeción del Manual de Usuario en Castellano dimelo, he realizado trabajos de ese tipo para una multi años atras.

Saludos a todos los colaboradores de este fantastico foro iniciado por MoyanoJonathan.

JuanKa.-


----------



## Luchin (Ago 1, 2009)

Si, tenes razón, utilicé el diagrama de FelixLS y esta no tiene la resistencia de pull up. Quizá sea conveniente que la posea, pero a FelizLS le funcionó sin ella. Voy a hacer las pruebas corespondientes y luego comentaré.
Hoy compré un par de PICS para probar, asique en las semanas les tiro resultados.
Un abrazo y muchas gracias J2C por mirar el Esquemático y opinar.


----------



## J2C (Ago 1, 2009)

Luchin
           pense lo mismo que tu por que a FelixLs le ha funcionado, solo estando pronto a cerrar mi estadia en la Docta empece a aclararme las dudas para cuando llegue a BsAs y me ponga a trabajar en mi taller con este HERMOSO proyecto.

Editado:    y si prevees la colocación de las dos resistencias y el capacitor ceramico y defines en pruebas si es mejor 
                 colocarlos o no?. Es una idea que no necesariamente implica aumentar el tamaño de la PCB.


Saludos.

JuanKa.-


----------



## alfonso82 (Ago 1, 2009)

Hola J2C no se si ya viste el post de las bases Zif para el pickit 2 de todas maneras te dejo el link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/base-zif-pickit2-17166/.
Ahi puse un diseño parecido a lo que quieres hacer, un zif que no esta en el mismo pcb que el programador para que puedas usarlo con otros programadores, hechale un vistazo y asi te puedes ahorrar algo de trabajo.

Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 1, 2009)

Luchin: Felicidades por tu programador   .

J2C: Cualquier cosa que necesite te pregunto (sobre el manual). Otra cosa la resistencia de pullup nunca la vi necesaria aunque se puede incluir.

PD: El nuevo modelo del PICKIT2 va a tener el ZIF incluido, dentro del ZIF va a soportar PIC10F,12F,16F,18F.
Se van a añadir un par de protecciones y la compatibilidad con micros de 3.3v


----------



## fitopaez (Ago 3, 2009)

Hola Jonathan, me comunico para avisarte que el programador anda , el problema parece que era el pic lo volvi a grabar y anduvo. Mi pregunta es con respecto a que es el sistema operativo que te da la opcion de cargar debajo de chequear la comunicacion. Y yo ya tenia el grabador JDM y lo concto ahi donde ya tengo la posibilidad de conetar cualquier pic. Saludos y muchas gracias.



FITO


----------



## locus2003 (Ago 3, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:
			
		

> imposible que tenga 6 orificios......?
> 
> PD: Ya hice el zócalo ZIF en PCB wizard: 3 horas de diseño, por lo que proximamente estará disponible la nueva versión ZIF y con soporte para micros de 3.3v por ICSP.
> 
> Más adelante el manual de usuario del pickit2 en español para que todos puedan disfrutar del programador.



o podrian decirme como pido el componente que va donde marque, porque lo pedi como en la lista de conponentes que poso felix pero no lo conocen. Gracias


----------



## parayasa50 (Ago 3, 2009)

Estoy realizando el pickit de moyano, espero este bien, y aunque es poco realise un sólo cto con el ZIF


----------



## J2C (Ago 4, 2009)

Locus2003 
                  tu duda sobre el componente: 

                  Pulsador doble dos posiciones, suele ser usado en muchos gabinetes de PC clon como pulsador de encendido.

descripto asi en la pagina correspondiente a ese PicKit2 Clone:

                   S3       9077-2                         9077-2       switch-misc           (22.86 45.72)         R0

En todo caso, preguntale a FelixLs en la pagina de donde bajaste el archivo, que el te dara respuesta enseguida.

Saludos.                              JuanKa.-


----------



## Ranger (Ago 5, 2009)

Hola gente
Me arme el PICKIT 2 clone, pero tengo un problema para el Q5(Transistor mosfet canalP) BS250 no lo pude conseguir en mi pais y le puse un reemplazo que no vota el voltaje(VPP) que debe y este voltaje varia algunas veces vota 8VPP y otras veces 9VPP, pero este voltaje antes del transistor mide 12.5VPP y si le puenbteo al zocalo zif directamente el cable sin que pase con el transistor me funciona bien e incluso  me reconoce el PIC que estoy usando pero no graba ni borra el PIC como o con que puedo reemplazar este transistor para usar uno mas facil de conseguir.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## J2C (Ago 5, 2009)

Ranger
              en todo caso seria necesario saber cual era el Transistor o MosFet indicado para Q5, pues en todos los esquemas que he visto en este foro y en el esquematico original de MicroChip, solo se usa un Transistor Bipolar PNP para el Q5.

Saludos.                                        JuanKa.-


----------



## Ranger (Ago 5, 2009)

Gracias JuanKa
Esta es la parte del circuito que lleva el transistor es un BS250
Si necesitas algo mas avisame porfa  me urge terminar este circuito

de antemano gracias


----------



## alfonso82 (Ago 5, 2009)

Ranger yo tambien hice el pickit con el diseño de felix, no se cual estas usando tu, pero creo que el mayona tambien usa transistores BJT, en mi montaje use los mas faciles de conseguir que son el 3904 (NPN) y el 3906 (PNP), si puedes monta el esquematico que este usando para ver si se puede reemplazar.

Saludos


----------



## J2C (Ago 5, 2009)

Ranger
             de acuerdo al parcial de imagen que has posteado, me faltan conexiones que deberían estar "si ó *SI*", no se si están hechas en la otra faz de la placa, supongo que ese PCB lo has realizado con alguna versión del Eagle.

A mi me parece que falta la pista entre el Source del Q5 unión con R5 que debería estar conectada a la fuente de VPP (12,5 a 13,5Vdc) pero debido a lo comentado en el párrafo previo no sabría confirmártelo.

Seria mas acertado tener el esquema eléctrico/electrónico para saber que esta faltando.

Saludos.                                JuanKa.-


----------



## Luchin (Ago 6, 2009)

Bueno gente, termine la plaqueta y anda de lujo, ya probe con unos 16F84A, un 12F629 y un 12F675 sin ningún problemas.
Ahora le armé la cajita correspondiente y quedó de 10. Apenas consiga una cámara de fotos decente les subo las imágenes.
Respecto al PCB dispuesto en un mensaje anterior mio, tiene un error en una masa del ZIF, facil de solucionar, y si quieren, les subo el PCB en .pdf.
Lo que si recomiendo es que tengan mucho cuidado con los Transistores. En mi caso, tube que modificar la librería del protel porque los transistores que consegué tenian invertidos las patitas respecto a la librería y respecto a las hojas de datos.
OJO con los transistores, midan en los multimetros y el colector realmente es el que debería!

Saludos y pronto subo todo junto.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 6, 2009)

Te ha quedado excelente , me parece que voy a adoptar tu diseño y le voy a hacer un par de modificaciones para mi versión con zocalo ZIF.


----------



## alexanderdj (Ago 7, 2009)

Saludos

con realición a los pic suportados, veo que el pickit 2 de microchip soporta la gama pic24, 

este pickit2 clone los soporta tambien?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 7, 2009)

si los soporta pero hay que hacerle un adaptador para micros de 3.3v


----------



## Ranger (Ago 7, 2009)

Gracias a J2C y alfonso82 por la rapides de sus respuestas, el circuito que arme es este de las imagenes es todo lo que hice y solo me da problemas con ese transistor(Q5), si me pudieran ayudar a dar solucion o a ver la forma de cambiar a un componente mas comercial le agradeceria o tal vez aumentando un circuito.

De antemano gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 7, 2009)

Por que no usas transistores bipolares en vez de usar mosfet y FET. Sería más fácil de conseguir los componentes.


----------



## Ranger (Ago 7, 2009)

Los transistores bipolares me parese que amplifican corriente?
y te refieres a usar transistor bipolar solo en el que me ocaciona la falla o a todos, y que codigo usaria para reemplazarlos?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 7, 2009)

El funcionamiento del circuito con transistores o con mosfet es el mismo ya que se utilizan en conmutación no como amplificador.
 dentro del circuito podés cambiar los BS170 por BC547 o 2N3904 y BS250 por BC556 o 2N3906.

El mosfet de potencia lo podés cambiar por un TIP42C que es PNP.


----------



## J2C (Ago 7, 2009)

Ranger
             Para cambiar los transistores MosFet por Bipolares deberias cambiar el circuito dado que los Bipolares deben llevar una resistencia en la base para limitar la corriente de los mismos, tal cual esta en el esquema de MoyanoJonathan en la primer pagina y en el esquema del PicKit2 original de Microchip.

Si reemplazas Q5 por un transistor Bipolar, de seguro se quemara Q4 y corres el riesgo que se quemen otros componentes mas.

Encontre la pagina y mañana bajare la información para analizarla.

Saludos.                JuanKa.-


----------



## Powell (Ago 8, 2009)

Hola, acabo de terminar de leer todos los mensajes de esta linea,.... si que me tomo unas horas, pero bueno, es mejor informaciónrmarse bien... voy tambien a realizar este grabador, tengo experiencia con otros que hice de otros puertos de pc... posteare luego mis dudas y avances.... Saludos


----------



## Luchin (Ago 8, 2009)

Bueno gente, acá les dejo el PCB final, solo me faltan las fotos de la placa terminada con la caja en acrilico, pero son detalles. 
Les adjunto el PCB, los componentes, esquemático y una imagen 3D de la placa a modo de ilustración.
Ya fue probada y anda perfectamente.
En esta oportunidad corregí un ligero error que había con la masa del ZIF que no se correspondía.
Espero que les sirva y cualquier duda, escriban que como hicieron conmigo, los voy a ayudar!
Vale aclarar que es solo una modificación a la versión de Felixls para la colocación de un zócalo ZIF en la misma placa.
Si alguien desea el .dbb del protel 99 para modificarle algo, o cambiar, por ejemplo, el USB por otro tipo, tan solo pidamelo.

Saludos, Luchin!


----------



## alexanderdj (Ago 9, 2009)

Bien, sin duda ha sido en trabajo excelente
de más esta felicitarlos, pero igual felicidades!

Otras cosa, actualmente estoy interesado en probar la familia de los pic24 para ver que tan interesantes son, la pregunta es la siguiente  ¿como puedo hacer el adaptador de 3.3v  para este tipo de micro, o si ya esta hecho  ?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 9, 2009)

Luchin: Exelente trabajo !

alexanderdj: Tenés que alimentar el circuito a programar con 3.3v y las señales de programación dejarlas como están.


----------



## inti (Ago 9, 2009)

Hola a todos eh estado leyendo todo el hilo, y mi pregunta esta dirigida a Cheyo28 ( que ah desaparecido), que en fas fotos que presento de ese increíble diseño, hay 4 led mientras que en el esquema del PCB solo tiene 2 también hay algunas diferencias entre el de la foto y el PCB que él propone. Y una pregunta general, como hago en el eagle, para separar solo las pistas de una cara y de la otra para poderlas imprimir? Gracias a todos..


----------



## kankh (Ago 9, 2009)

Luchin dijo:
			
		

> Bueno gente, acá les dejo el PCB final, solo me faltan las fotos de la placa terminada con la caja en acrilico, pero son detalles.
> Les adjunto el PCB, los componentes, esquemático y una imagen 3D de la placa a modo de ilustración.
> Ya fue probada y anda perfectamente.
> En esta oportunidad corregí un ligero error que había con la masa del ZIF que no se correspondía.
> ...



la parte de cobre esta bien asi?
porque si lo imprimo y lo plancho al cobre me va a quedar alreves las letras que dice pickit2 clone


----------



## inti (Ago 9, 2009)

Cheyo28 que de todos estos comandos (en eagle view/display) debo dejar para las pistas de arriba y las de abajo ? gracias....


----------



## Tinrik (Ago 10, 2009)

inti dijo:
			
		

> Cheyo28 que de todos estos comandos (en eagle view/display) debo dejar para las pistas de arriba y las de abajo ? gracias....



Inti, para imprimir la cara inferior o la superior, lo que yo hago es, en la pestaña que muestras "view->display", seleccionar solo las capas que quiero que se vean, y el resto las desmarco. Por ejemplo, para imprimir la capa "bottom", yo dejo marcadas "bottom", "pads", "vias" (si las hubiera) y "dimension", para saber el tamaño de la placa. El resto de capas son referentes al dibujillo de los componentes y demás, asi que si vas a imprimir para luego planchar al cobre todo eso no te servirá para nada, por lo que lo puedes desactivar.

Con la cara de arriba sería similar, aunque en este caso puedes desactivar o no la capa "pads", segun configures tu diseño (a mi particularmente no me gusta soldar nada arriba, asi que nunca los pongo, solo las "vias")

Si quieres un trabajo mas profesional, prueba a seleccionar solo la serigrafia de los componentes, y luego se lo planchas a la placa una vez pasada por acido, veras que queda un resultado muy bueno.

Un saludo.


----------



## inti (Ago 10, 2009)

Tinrik GRACIAS..............


----------



## Luchin (Ago 10, 2009)

kankh dijo:
			
		

> la parte de cobre esta bien asi?
> porque si lo imprimo y lo plancho al cobre me va a quedar alreves las letras que dice pickit2 clone



Disculpá, la parte de cobre esta bien, lo que puse mal es el nombre, apenas lo arreglo te lo vuelvo a subir.
Fijate si conseguís los transistores antes de imprimirlo y que las patas se correspondan, porque yo tube que rehacer mi diseño culpa de eso.
Saludos


----------



## Patico21 (Ago 11, 2009)

hola disculpen una gran pregunta me he perdido ante tanta grande información y no se que archivos son los correctos para poder armar la programadora...ahhhh y los archivos anteriores muestran una inductancia de 680uH que pasaria si coloco una inductacia de 1000uH perdonen la ingnorancia pero no estoy seguro que es lo que sucede mil gracias por la ayuda que me puedan brindar


----------



## Tinrik (Ago 12, 2009)

Hola  a todos. Yo también voy a construir este fantástico programador, aunque en mi caso voy a hacer la versión de Luchin, solo que en vez de usar un zocalo ZIF voy a poner 3 tiras de postes hembra, que sale mucho mas barato.
La pregunta que queria hacerles es de que tipo debe de ser la inductancia, porque he oido nombrarlas de ferrita, con nucleo, sin nucleo, choque... y la verdad es que me hago un lio grande...

Edito: Para Luchin, el condensador C2, pone en tu esquemático de un valor de 47 uF, pero... ¿de qué voltaje? Gracias de antemano!

Un saludo!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 12, 2009)

El tipo de bobina más adecuado de bobina es el tipo resistencia con las bandas de colores.


----------



## Ranger (Ago 13, 2009)

Moyano, porfa puedes poner tu placa con los componentes como esta el pcb con transparencia a los componentes, o porfa  puedes decirme en que programa hiciste el pcb porque yo intente abrirlo con el PCB Express y no lo habre.
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 13, 2009)

Lo hice con el PCBwizard que lo podes conseguir en cualquier lado buscando en google


----------



## Luchin (Ago 14, 2009)

Tinrik dijo:
			
		

> Hola  a todos. Yo también voy a construir este fantástico programador, aunque en mi caso voy a hacer la versión de Luchin, solo que en vez de usar un zocalo ZIF voy a poner 3 tiras de postes hembra, que sale mucho mas barato.
> La pregunta que queria hacerles es de que tipo debe de ser la inductancia, porque he oido nombrarlas de ferrita, con nucleo, sin nucleo, choque... y la verdad es que me hago un lio grande...
> 
> Edito: Para Luchin, el condensador C2, pone en tu esquemático de un valor de 47 uF, pero... ¿de qué voltaje? Gracias de antemano!
> ...



Hola Tinrik!, un gusto que hayas elegido mi diseño. 
La verdad que lo del zócalo ZIF fue un gusto que me di, porque yo acá (Cba) lo conseguí a 67$, lo que no es nada barato, y en definitiva poner las tiras hembras es igualmente funcional.
Como te dijeron, la inductancia debe ser de tipo Resistivo. No son tan dificiles de conseguir, y en mi caso, estoy usando una de 470 uHy y anda de 10.
Respecto a lo del condensador C2, es de 25V

Acordate de fijarte que tanto Colector como emisor de los transistores que consigas sea coincidentes con el PCB. Y en el finde le doy vuelta el Nombre, ya que al imprimirlo en la placa quedaría al revés.
Saludos!
Cualquier duda, consulta!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 14, 2009)

Luchin el esquemático que hiciste al principio es el mismo que el que usaste para el pcb ?


----------



## Luchin (Ago 14, 2009)

No, el que usé es justamente el que está en la última adjuntada de archivos.
Si podés, borrá los archivos adjuntos de todos mis otros Post para evitar confusión.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 14, 2009)

OK ya lo vi , dentro de poco me voy a poner a diseñar el PCB para mi nueva versión del programador.


----------



## Tinrik (Ago 15, 2009)

Vale! Muchas gracias Moyano y Luchin por vuestras respuestas! Dentro de poco me pondré a montarlo, tengo ya todo comprado... Postearé fotos del resultado final 

Un saludo!


----------



## Electron77 (Ago 15, 2009)

muy buen aporte  gracias


----------



## luismi911 (Ago 16, 2009)

Hola gente!

Primero que todo muchas gracias a todos los que colaboran en este excelente proyecto. ahora si les cuento mi caso:
Se me antojó armar un clon del pickit dada su compatibilidad y por el respaldo de la microchip   , después de ver la recopilación de versiones que había hasta el momento (hecha por Felixls en su blog) me decidí por montar su diseño, el cual no tenía zócalo ZIF, por lo cual decidí montar el diseño en Eagle y añadirle este zócalo, y así lo hice, y reacomodé unos componentes en otra parte para que me facilitara el enrutado del zócalo ZIF (por cierto, usé el zócalo que propuso uno de los foreros que venía del GTP USB plus creo )  
También reemplazé la bobina de 680uH por dos en serie de 330uH

resulta que lo monté, y después de corregir unos cuantos cortos lo conecté y aparentemente funcionaba, el pc lo reconocía, el software también, sin embargo me arrojaba un aviso que decía ID: OIHoss, también le fui a hacer el troubleshooting que trae el programa y me dice que tengo un problema en la fuente de voltaje, es menor a 5V, lo medí con el multímetro y saca 4.86, y aparentemente esto hace que deje de funcionar correctamente.

Aclaro que el voltaje de VPP es de 12.4, se supone que está bien. ya revisé cortos entre la alimentación y algún otro componente y está bien... no se si puede ser algo que desacomodé en la rediseñada o por las bobinas en serie, o por el zocalo ZIF...

Si se les ocurre que puede ser el problema por favor avisenme! esto ya me está sacando canas

adjunto imagenes del esquematico y el board.

Gracias!


----------



## Ranger (Ago 17, 2009)

Gracias a J2C, alfonso82, JuanKa, Moyano Jonathan y a todo los que ponen sus post con problemas y soluciones, ya tengo mi grabador y funciona perfectamente.

Gracias hasta pronto


----------



## alfonso82 (Ago 17, 2009)

Que bueno que te pudimos ayudar Ranger, en cuanto a luismi es raro que te de error por el nivel de Vdd pq con 4,86 volt es mas que suficiente para que sea tomado como un 1 logico, lo que se me ocurre que te puede estar pasando es que por alguna razon no hiciste la conexion de la pata 3 del 18f2550 a la resistencia de 4.7k que va a Vdd, esta pata la utiliza el 18f2550 para verificar que el nivel de Vdd sea el correcto, lo que puedes hacer para ver si fue una mala pista o una mala soldadura, es utilizar un cable y puenteas directamente la pata 3 a Vdd y ves si el error desaparece y de ser asi pues ya sabes que tienes que hacer .

Saludos y espero haber podido ayudarte.


----------



## dt85 (Ago 18, 2009)

Hola, soy nuevo en esto de la programación de pics. Recientemente me he armado un programador brenner8 para programar un pic 16F84. Me sale que grava, aunque en el informe me dice que hay errores de programación. El programa lo he hecho mediante MPLAB. He visto que hay una opción para elegir programadores en el MPLAB. No se si tiene algo que ver. 

Gracias por vuestras respuestas


----------



## alfonso82 (Ago 18, 2009)

Bueno dt85 con respecto al brenner8 nunca lo he usado, no entendi muy bien que error es el que te sale, si es cuando intentas programar el pic o si es cuando compilas tu programa en el MPLAB, si el error es cuando compilas entonces lo mas seguro es que no te vaya a funcionar como quieras pero en tal caso este no es el tema para discutir lo que te esta pasando, y con respecto a lo ultimo que preguntas de los programadores que salen en MPLAB el Pickit 2 clone es compatible con el MPLAB y puedes programar desde el sin tener que ir a otro programa para programar tus pics.

Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 18, 2009)

Exelente , felicito a todos por sus programadores ! Espero que sigan armando , yo por mi parte estoy con la versión 2.0 en fase de desarrollo para luego postear.


----------



## fitopaez (Ago 18, 2009)

Jonathan, el programador anda de maravillas, estoy a la espera de la version 2.0.
Muchas gracias
Fito.


----------



## Jackcer (Ago 18, 2009)

Luchin dijo:
			
		

> Bueno gente, acá les dejo el PCB final, solo me faltan las fotos de la placa terminada con la caja en acrilico, pero son detalles.
> Les adjunto el PCB, los componentes, esquemático y una imagen 3D de la placa a modo de ilustración.
> Ya fue probada y anda perfectamente.
> En esta oportunidad corregí un ligero error que había con la masa del ZIF que no se correspondía.
> ...



*Luchin*, excelente tu aporte. Esta aun mas completo el programador con la base Zif, algo costosa, pero facilita mucho el trabajo. Yo estoy armando el mio y quiero saber si puedes colocar un diagrama pictorico de como ubicar los diferentes pics segun el tamaño en el Zocalo ZIF.
Agradezco de antemano tu información y muchas felicitaciones por tu buen diseño.


----------



## felixls (Ago 25, 2009)

Luchin dijo:


> Bueno gente, acá les dejo el PCB final, solo me faltan las fotos de la placa terminada con la caja en acrilico, pero son detalles.
> Les adjunto el PCB, los componentes, esquemático y una imagen 3D de la placa a modo de ilustración.
> Ya fue probada y anda perfectamente.
> En esta oportunidad corregí un ligero error que había con la masa del ZIF que no se correspondía.
> ...


Muy buen laburo Luchin!, te felicito!


----------



## luismi911 (Ago 25, 2009)

Saludos! Muchas gracias Alfonso82 por el consejo, resulta que el programador aparentemente ya está funcionando, aunque me sigue saliendo en el software del PICKIT ese letrero extraño que dice ID: OIHoss , pero el caso es que por ahora funciona! muchas gracias a todos los que han colaborado con este proyecto, y ps por si a alguien le sirve aquí va el rediseño que hice en Eagle 5.4 (solo le añadí una base ZIF y ya..=P) si se puede mejorar háganlo por favor.


----------



## microtronic (Ago 25, 2009)

Luchin puedes publicar si no es molestia los archivos de protel....

saludos buen trabajo


----------



## sworder (Ago 26, 2009)

me quedo sin palabras por tan excelente trabajo y aun mas por compartirlo.
y quiero tener el mio y ya empece a armarlo.
tenia una duda que caracteristicas se mantiene de la version de microchip?

saludos y felicitaciones una vez mas.

Henry...!


----------



## Patico21 (Ago 27, 2009)

hola amigos como estan he armado el pickit 2 de felixls de su blog me reconoce el software y la maquina y hasta un micro el 16F877A pero al monento de programarlo me da un error y dice que hay un problema con la memory o algo asi intento programar por segunda vez y me coje el programa y se intenta cargar pero se queda ahi y se cuelga el programa que puede ser me pueden ayudar por favor he medido los voltajes con el troubleshoot que viene en el programa segun lo que dice ahi estoy bien me da 5v, 12.2v, no entiendo que puede ser por si acaso lo arme con 3 bobinas de 220 en serie ahh otro problemita me pide actualizacion de OS a cada momento que puede ser....ahhhh pude alguien ayudarme con el diagrama de la programadora de moyano y si hay como con el pcb por lo pronto si no tiene zif no importa lo que quisiera es que me funcione por aca estamos a poco de iniciar clases y me urge armar ya que mi profesor es un pendejo y moleesta por todo gracias por todo y la ayuda que me puedan dar.....ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa por favor


----------



## Patico21 (Ago 27, 2009)

luismi911 dijo:


> Saludos! Muchas gracias Alfonso82 por el consejo, resulta que el programador aparentemente ya está funcionando, aunque me sigue saliendo en el software del PICKIT ese letrero extraño que dice ID: OIHoss , pero el caso es que por ahora funciona! muchas gracias a todos los que han colaborado con este proyecto, y ps por si a alguien le sirve aquí va el rediseño que hice en Eagle 5.4 (solo le añadí una base ZIF y ya..=P) si se puede mejorar háganlo por favor.


 

disculpa amigo luismi911 mire el diagrama en el eagle y talvez pase de tonto pero en el conector usb falta de conectar un pin creo que es el GND pudes revisarlo porque en el programa que lo abri no esta conectador seria posible que te molestes en revisar y decirme si esta vien ya que se le ve bien chevere a tu diseño y quisiera armarlo


----------



## foso (Ago 29, 2009)

Al fin pude conseguir el famoso 18F2550. Me arme el Pikit2 pero ne lo puedo usar. La PC me lo reconoce pero el programa no me deja programar. Cuando importo el archivo .hex me pone en amarillo :
"Warning: No configuration words in HEX file. In Mplab use FILE-EXPORT to save hex with config ".

Otra cosa, Moyano yo te vi en un video que hacias algo en el Mplab de cargar el firmware. No se para que es esto pero lo intente hacer y cuando voy a Programer-----Select Programer me aparecen varias opciones pero la del Pikit2 esta desabilitada. Tengo la ultima version del Mplab la baje ayer.

Otra cosa, le conecto un PIC16F84A, selecciono DEVICE FAMILY -----  Midrange ------STANDAR y luego el PIC este; pongo READ y me dice NO DEVICE DETECTED. 

Bueno espero me puedan ayudar, yo voy a tratar de resolverlo solo, pero quiero estar seguro de que el problema no sea del armado del circuito. Por eso pregunto estas pabadas.
Saludos.


----------



## alfonso82 (Ago 29, 2009)

Bueno eso del mensaje que te dice que no tiene la palabra de configuracion es pq el pickit necesita que exportes el archivo .HEX desde el MPLAB con los bits de configuracion (los que indican que tipo de cristal vas a usar, WDT, etc.), esto lo haces en file > export... le das ok y ahi te saldra un cuadro de dialogo donde escojes el nombre y el sitio donde guardar el archivo .HEX, el otro problema que es el que no te sale el pickit2 como programador es pq cuando instalaste el MPLAB no escojiste que intalara los drivers para poder usarlo directamente desde el MPLAB, esto lo solucionas volviendo a instalar el MPLAB y seleccionas los drivers del pickit; y por ultimo si no te reconoce el 16f84a es pq lo conectaste mal al programador, verifica que las conexiones del ISCP.

Saludos


----------



## Shunt (Ago 29, 2009)

Hola saludos a todos.
Soy nuevo en el foro!  
 Admiro su trabajo Luchin. Muy bien hecho. 
 Desea más información sobre el zócalo zif (posiciones de los pic's) y DIP.Me gustaría recibir el archivo .dbb del protel 99.
Le digo a todos que montaron la grabadora de acuerdo con el esquema adjunto. Funcionó a la perfección, lo siento que no tiene un zócalo ZIF agregó.
Entonces decide montar su Luchin.
Perdona mi mal español. Gracias a todos.


----------



## foso (Ago 30, 2009)

Gracias Alfonso82 por responder, voy a reinstalar el Mplab haber que pasa.


----------



## foso (Ago 30, 2009)

Bueno sigo sin poder hacerlo andar, ya revisé el circuito de arriba a abajo. El ISCP está bien conectado. Probé con dos PICs haber si los reconoce y no los reconoce. Probé el 16F84A y el 16F630.

El Mplab lo reinstalé, asegurandome de marcar la casilla del Pikit2 y me sigue apareciendo la opción del Pikit2 desabilitada.

Lo extraño es que la PC reconoce el Pikit2 pero me pone "No device detected " , estando el Pic conectado.

Pregunto lo siguiente. Yo le cargué al 18F2550 el firmware que puso Moyano en la página 1 de este post. ¿ Con eso es suficiente ? o hay que hacer algo más ? . El programa Pikit2 que tengo es de la ultima versión v2.61 . La version del Mplab que tengo es la v8.36 .


----------



## foso (Ago 31, 2009)

Diganmé por favor porque me dice "No device detected". Ya revisé el circuito, estoy cansado de revisarlo, que puede ser ?


----------



## fitopaez (Ago 31, 2009)

hola a todos, una consulta, me gusto la forma de elevar la tension que usa el pickit2, se podra conseguir el programa para ver como lo hace?, el asm. Quisiera ver el tema de la realimentacion y a que velocidad muestrea la tension de salida.

Saludos

FITO


----------



## alfonso82 (Sep 1, 2009)

Foso no se si ya hiciste el troubleshoot de del programa de quemador del pickit2, trata de hacerlo y asi podras verificar que si esta funcionando correctamente.

En cuanto a ti fitopaz no tengo ningun codigo que haga lo que tu pides pero no es muy dificil de hacer, te explico un poco para que trates de hacerlo por tu cuenta, para elevar la tensión en el pickit lo que se hace es hacer pasar una corriente pulsante por la bobina, esto ocaciona que cada vez que la corriente deja de pasar por la bobina se eleva la corriente por algun efecto que en este momento no me acuerdo como se llama, la corriente que se produce por "conectar y desconectar" rapidamente la corriente que pasa por la bobina no es DC por lo cual se pone un diodo para rectificarla y uno o varios condensadores para filtrar la corriente y lograr una corriente DC, para resumir lo que tienes que hacer es pasar una corriente oscilante por la bobina, es decir puedes prender y apagar un puerto de un pic rapidamente y listo, ojo no se a que frecuencia tendras que hacelo oscilar y ten cuidado en la forma que conectes la bobina a tu circuito pq la corriente que vas a generar facilmente puede quemar tu pic, te recomiendo que utilices la misma configuracion que sale en el diagrama del pickit para que hagas tus pruebas y partas de ahi.

Bueno espero haberme explicado lo suficientemente bien como para que me entiendan jejejejejejeje 

Saludos.


----------



## Patico21 (Sep 1, 2009)

foso dijo:


> Diganmé por favor porque me dice "No device detected". Ya revisé el circuito, estoy cansado de revisarlo, que puede ser ?


 
hola amigo talvez te ayude cuando yo arme el pickit 2 al conectarlo me daba lo que vos tienes de problema pero mire bien la conexion de el conector USB y estaba al revez de lo que se tenia lo conecte correctamente y la compu me lo reconocio y el programa tambien conecte un 16F877A y lo reconocio sin problemas...me imagino que abres el programa y te aparece la franja roja diciendo que revises la conexion usb de la programadora y por lo tanto no puedes iniciar el troubleshoot checa esto talvez te funcione saludos


----------



## foso (Sep 1, 2009)

No ! , eso es lo curioso. El programa me reconoce el pikit2 y me dice que está conectado correctamente. El problema es cuando le conecto el pic a cargar en el ISCP, me dice "Not device found" o algo asi : como que no detecta el microcontrolador puesto . 

Ya revisé la circuitería y estoy seguro que es un problema de software y no de hardware. Pero no se que puede ser.

El firmware se lo cargué al 18F2550 con un quemador jdm . Le cargué el último firmware disponible en la pagina de microchip. La verificacion me dio bien, asique no se . Una desilución !

Saludos. gracias de todas formas


----------



## Shunt (Sep 1, 2009)

foso dijo:


> No ! , eso es lo curioso. El programa me reconoce el pikit2 y me dice que está conectado correctamente. El problema es cuando le conecto el pic a cargar en el ISCP...



Foso Hola, yo tenía esos problemas también. Resolverse de esta manera: Tengo cargador de arranque (se adjunta). He utilizado el software de PICPGM (http://members.aon.at/electronics/pic/picpgm/download/winpicpgm_v1015.zip) con JDM serie, para escribir este gestor de arranque. 

Asegúrese de que el PIC18F2550 está conectado con el programador JDM, y esto está conectado al puerto serie antes de abrir el software de PICPGM. El PICPGM detectar automáticamente la grabadora y el PIC18F2550 para empezar. Introduzca la ubicación del gestor de arranque y el lugar para realizar la grabación.

Coloque el 18F2550 en PICKIT bordo y conectar el puerto USB.
Abra el MPLAB, o PICkit V2, y dejar que instalar el sistema operativo cuando se le solicite. ¿Todos los procedimiento de calibración antes de realizar las pruebas. 

Después de todos estos pasos, haga lo ICSP e informe si funcionaba. Buena suerte. Saludos. 
;-)


----------



## foso (Sep 1, 2009)

Problema solucionado ! . Menos mal que me dijeron eso del TROUBLESHOOT , me ayudó a encontrar el problema. Se me había cortocircuitado la base de uno de los transistores (Q2) del par diferencial con masa . Era problema de hardware nomás. Perdón por molestar, me siento un negligente. Pero estoy contento porque tengo mi Pikit2, ja!. Bueno ahora a usarlo que me dio menudo dolor de cabeza.
Saludos. Y gracias.


----------



## atricio (Sep 2, 2009)

hola amigos he armado la pickit 2 en un proto lo conecto a la PC me lo reconoce y todo le conecto al ISCP al microcontrolador 16F877A y me lo reconoce bien lo puedo leer y borrar pero al momento de querer grabarlo se me demora un monton y luego se cuerga el programa....ah y otra cosita alguien me puede explicar para que usamos el pulsador por favor gracias de antemano


----------



## alfonso82 (Sep 2, 2009)

atricio utiliza el troubleshoot del programa del pickit2 para que verifiques si esta funcionanado correctamente tu clon, con el troubleshoot podras saber en que parte del montaje tienes el error.

Saludos


----------



## atricio (Sep 2, 2009)

hola gracias por responder mira utilize el troubleshoot del programita segun yo estoy bien a nivel de voltajes el vpp es 12.3 y vdd es 5 y con pgd y pgc la verdad estoy algo perdido me dice algo como de que debo darle una frecuencia y debo mirar los niveles de voltaje medi y me daba el voltaje que me hacia relacion el programa....si me puedes explicar un poco te lo agradeceria estoy muy confundido la verdad ya que he armado re armado y recontra que armado y nada que sale bien gracias por la ayuda de antemano



Shunt dijo:


> Foso Hola, yo tenía esos problemas también. Resolverse de esta manera: Tengo cargador de arranque (se adjunta). He utilizado el software de PICPGM (http://members.aon.at/electronics/pic/picpgm/download/winpicpgm_v1015.zip) con JDM serie, para escribir este gestor de arranque.
> 
> Asegúrese de que el PIC18F2550 está conectado con el programador JDM, y esto está conectado al puerto serie antes de abrir el software de PICPGM. El PICPGM detectar automáticamente la grabadora y el PIC18F2550 para empezar. Introduzca la ubicación del gestor de arranque y el lugar para realizar la grabación.
> 
> ...




hola amigo la verdad no entendi mira tengo por el momento un programdor usb que me prestaron de ley tiene que ser uno grabador JDM o puedo hacerlo con un programador usb la verdad no te entiendo mucho lo que hay que hacer seria posible que te expliques un poco mas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## alfonso82 (Sep 2, 2009)

Bueno en cuantoa al pgd y pgc deberias obtener una frecuencia de 33 Hz (es decir 33 pulsaciones por segundo) esto lo puedes medir con un osciloscopio o con algun multimetro que mida frecuenca, ahora si esto te sale bien pues lo mas seguro es que el 877 este malo y trata de probar con algun otro micro que no sea el 877
Saludos.


----------



## foso (Sep 2, 2009)

Si, para medir pgd y pgc necesitas un osciloscopio y la señal es de 30 kHz aprox. Pero si te lee y te borra deberías primero probar con otro PIC como dice alfonso82, para saber si es problema del clon Pikit2 o del software. buena suerte

saludos


----------



## Shunt (Sep 2, 2009)

atricio dijo:


> hola amigo la verdad no entendi mira tengo por el momento un programdor usb que me prestaron de ley tiene que ser uno grabador JDM o puedo hacerlo con un programador usb  ...



Hola atricio. 
En realidad, usted puede utilizar una grabadora USB,  y es mucho mejor. A veces, no siempre, que es la construcción de un grabador USB, tiene otro para  registrar el PIC18F2550.
Un programador JDM es muy simple y todo el mundo  puede montar en un protoboard.
En el post anterior, explico cómo resolver este problema utilizando el circuito  de este link (http://hem.passagen.se/communication/pic/burn.gif). Tenga cuidado de alinear correctamente a los pines PIC18F2550 VCC, GND, reloj,  datos y VPP.
Perdonen mi español es horrible. Si publica en portugués no va a entender casi  nada. Saludos.;-)


----------



## carlos sepulveda (Sep 2, 2009)

hola moyano jonathan gracias por tu aporte pero la verdad me gustaria saber si este programador es por usb por que lo necesito para un pc portatil y estos solo traen puertos usb, otra cosa es la conexion que muestras en la imagen es para conectar pics de varios tamaños o como logro esto si no es mucho pedirte ya que lo necesito para programar muy pronto y tengo que montarlo, estoy estudiando en la universidad y necesito este para programar los pics de todos modos muchisimas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## alfonso82 (Sep 3, 2009)

Creo que tu pregunta te la responde el titulo de este tema carlos, y con respecto a tu segunda pregunta, para programar pics de varios tamaños tenemos lo que se llama ISCP, esto significa que puedes programar con el pic ya conectado al montaje final, siempre y cuando cumplas con algunos requerimientos que tu montaje tiene que cumplir para que no exista interferencia al momento de programar el pic, ahora te explico un poco como se hace para programar con el ISCP, todos los pics necesitan de 5 señales para que puedan ser programados, estas señales con Vpp que es voltage de programacion y tiene que ser mayor a 12 volt, Vdd que es decir 5 volt, Vss que vendria siendo masa, PGD que es la señal de datos que van a ser programados en el pic y por ultimo PGC que seria la señal de reloj con lo cual seran sincronizados los datos a programar al pic, bueno sabiendo cuales son estas señales solo tienes que ir a la hoja de datos del pic que quieras programar y ubicar las patas que correspondan a estas señales y las conectas a tu programador con unos cables o con lo que se te ocurra y de esta forma puedes programar pic de diferentes tamaños.

Saludos


----------



## atricio (Sep 3, 2009)

Shunt dijo:


> Hola atricio.
> En realidad, usted puede utilizar una grabadora USB,  y es mucho mejor. A veces, no siempre, que es la construcción de un grabador USB, tiene otro para  registrar el PIC18F2550.
> Un programador JDM es muy simple y todo el mundo  puede montar en un protoboard.
> En el post anterior, explico cómo resolver este problema utilizando el circuito  de este link (http://hem.passagen.se/communication/pic/burn.gif). Tenga cuidado de alinear correctamente a los pines PIC18F2550 VCC, GND, reloj,  datos y VPP.
> Perdonen mi español es horrible. Si publica en portugués no va a entender casi  nada. Saludos.;-)



muchas gracias amigos lo voy a tomar encuenta lo que ustedes me sugieren unas preguntas adicionales si no posee la frecuencia que me dicen que pasa???....gracias por responder amigo shunt mira queria que me expliques un poco como debo hacer ese procedimiento que tu mencionas creo que es para poder verificar el software del micro o me equivoco....ando confundido la verdad de lo que hay que hacer mira tengo que grabarle al 18F2550 el archivo bootloader y despues conectarlo a la programadora y conectarlo luego conectar la programadora y descargar el firmware o no??? muchas gracias por responder amigos....ahhhhhhhh por cierto si a alguien ya le salio la conexion de la programdora me podrian confirmar si el diagrama del esquematico de la primera pagina de el post es el diseño correcto de la programadora o si no lo es me pueden ayudar con el esquematico para poder armarlo...gracias a todos


----------



## Shunt (Sep 3, 2009)

atricio dijo:


> ...ando confundido la verdad de lo que hay que hacer mira tengo que grabarle al 18F2550 el archivo bootloader y despues conectarlo a la programadora y conectarlo luego conectar la programadora y descargar el firmware o no?



hola atricio. Trataremos de explicar. El gestor de arranque, llegar hasta aquí (http://www.voti.nl/pickit2faq/index_1.html) o en mis entradas anteriores, sirve para que el equipo reconozca e instalar un controlador HID (Human Interface Device). Pero esto todavía no permite la PICKIT2, esté listo para programar otros PICs. Cuando se ejecuta el MPLAB o PICKIT  2.xx, se han detectado que PICKIT2 conectado al USB no tiene el sistema operativo (esto es para que le dirá cómo el PIC18F2550 debe trabajar en el tablero PICKIT2 clon). Una pregunta será enviada, diciendo: 

 El PICKIT2 no tiene ningún sistema operativo que desea descargar uno ahora?
Deje que el sistema a ser instalado. El PICKIT2 se reiniciará. 

Hacer todo el proceso de calibración necesarias. Y sólo después de hacer las primeras pruebas de la lectura y la escritura con otros PICs.

Monté este (http://tecmb.com/pickit2_clone.html#Pagina). Funciona muy bien, a pesar de haber tenido problemas con la primera grabación de la 18F2550. Resuelto como se menciona en el post anterior, utilizando JDM y PICPGM.

El régimen tiene la forma de Proteus y usted puede crear su propio diseño, si no utilice este sitio. No te preocupes, el sistema es correcto, pero mi grabadora no funciona! 
Saludos !!!


----------



## alfonso82 (Sep 3, 2009)

Me pararece que se estan enrredando, solo tienen que programar el 18f2550 con algun otro programador que consigan prestado, puede ser de cualquier tipo USB, serial o paralelo, no importa con tal de que programe el 18f2550 con el firmware del pickit2, por mi experiencia todos lo problemas para armar el clon vienen de hardware, es decir alguna conexion mala o de algun componente defectuoso y no por el programa que tiene el 18f2550.


----------



## Shunt (Sep 3, 2009)

alfonso82 dijo:


> ... por mi experiencia todos lo problemas para armar el clon vienen de hardware ...



Hola Alfonso. No siempre. Mi problema era el IC-prog con el JDM. 
 He utilizado PICPGM + el mismo JDM, mi PICKIT2 funcionó perfectamente. 
No tive ninguna dificultad en el montaje y los inductores azul comprado varios (680uH) en el comercio. Veja  foto: http://tecmb.com/images/100_1622.JPG 
Esta es mi experiencia con las grabadoras USB.

Estoy buscando uno que tiene las memorias (on to go), un zócalo ZIF y la adaptación a 93Cxx igual a la Luchin.

Hablando de Luchin. Es posible, Luchin, transferir los archivos de Protel? Muchas gracias. Saludos.


----------



## pedroivan (Sep 3, 2009)

tengo problemas ¡cuanto cuesta el 18f2550
?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 3, 2009)

el PIC18F2550 cuesta alrededor de u$s 10 en argentina y u$s8 o menos en el exterior


----------



## foso (Sep 4, 2009)

El grabador propuesto por LING en la pagina 4 de este post y el programa WinPic800 alcanzan para grabar el 18F2550. Con este lo grabé yo también. Es un jdm y se monta muy facil. Hay que tener puerto serie nomás. 
saludos


----------



## atricio (Sep 4, 2009)

hola amigos quisiera que me ayuden para poder actulizar el firmware del pickit2 clone cual es el archivo que debo bajarme de la pagina de microchip....alguien que me ayude como compruebo que mi firmware esta bien grabado sospecho que sea eso por lo queno me quema el micro o debido a que sera si me lo reconoce pero se cuelga al momento de grabar el micro gracias si pueden hecharme una mano


----------



## Ing_ctes (Sep 6, 2009)

Hola, quisiera saber si esta permite hacer debugger. Gracias saludos


----------



## alfonso82 (Sep 7, 2009)

Si lo permite
Saludos


----------



## Morpheo1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hola a todos!

Ante todo, enhorabuena por los aportes que hacéis todos. Gracias a vosotros, ignorantes como yo aprendemos un poco más cada dia 

Quiero realizar un proyecto con un PIC18F4550 y tengo muchas dudas. Para empezar, con el programador que hay en la primera página (gentileza de Moyano) tenemos suficiente para cargarle programas al PIC? Es decir, montando el esquema en una PCB y conectándolo al puerto USB del ordenador es suficiente?? Yo pensaba que la conexión para ICSP estaba para conectarle el PICKIT2 (el aparatito negro).
Mis otras dudas están en la conexión de 5 y 10 terminales que se comenta. En el esquema eléctrico únicamente aparece la conexión de 5 terminales para el ICSP, no? Entonces la de 10 para que sirve?

Mi proyecto se basará (si lo consigo) en comunicación ZigBee. Suponiedo que lo pueda montar todo y funcione, os colgaré aquí toda la información que consiga. Este mundo es muuuuy complejo, pero alegra conseguir cosas por uno mismo.

Gracias y mucho ánimo!


----------



## Luchin (Sep 9, 2009)

Buenas gente!!!, espero me perdonen por mi ausencia, pero tuve que viajar y no disponía de los archivos para subirselos.
Felicito a todos los que lo lograron hacer andar el programador.
Bueno, aprovecho para pasarles los .dbb (archivos de protel) para que hagan las modificaciones que quieran.
Cualquier cosa, avisen.

Saludos!!

P.D.: También adjunto el .PDF corregido donde el nombre del PICKIT esta correctamente orientado.
Cualquier duda, consulten. Todo siempre es para progresar.


----------



## atricio (Sep 10, 2009)

hola luchin gracias por agregar la información podrias por favor subir el diagrama en el cual te basaste y tambien el diseño de como estan dispuestos todos los elementos...muchas gracias y suerte


----------



## Luchin (Sep 10, 2009)

atricio dijo:


> hola luchin gracias por agregar la información podrias por favor subir el diagrama en el cual te basaste y tambien el diseño de como estan dispuestos todos los elementos...muchas gracias y suerte



Hola!, ya están subidos en unas páginas más atrás (pág. 30) si no me equivoco.
Fijate, si no los encontras, te los subo de nuevo.

Saludos!


----------



## leizar (Sep 11, 2009)

hola amigos, tengo unas dudas, lo primero, creo haber leido de entre estas 30 paginas, que no habia problemas en reemplazar los condenzadores de 22pf por 33pf

pero tengo unas consultas los conectores SIL, los dobles y los simples, no los veo en el diagrama y no supe comprarlos, pues el vendedor tambien se confundio con los dobles.

hojala que me puedan ayudar, pues tengo todo, solo quiero saber que pasa con esos materiales

saludos y gracias.


----------



## J2C (Sep 12, 2009)

Leizar

Los condensadores de 22pF dependen del tipo de Cristal usado, en todo caso siempre son mejores valores de entre 15 y 22pF. Eso no quita que pruebes con los de 33pF y si no te anda los cambies.

Con respecto a los conectores SIL deberias ser mas explicito si es el de la salida ICSP.

Saludos.     JuanKa.-


----------



## atricio (Sep 12, 2009)

hola amigos disculpen que puede ser miren conecto la programadora pero hay veces que me la reconoce y otras que no y cuando me la reconoce abro el programa y quiero cargarle el nuevo firmware pero aparece un error y no se carga....talvez sea el micro que ya esta averiado o es algun defecto de la programadora alguien me puede ayudar por favor...por cierto muchas gracias luchin ya encontre los diagramas mirare para poder armar tu programadora con zif no es por ser tonto pero si funciona verdad


----------



## ThrAnCh (Sep 15, 2009)

Hola a todos

Mi pregunta es si este progamador de pic por USb funcionaria con mi laptop AMD Turion X2 con Windows Vista de 64 Bits

si en algo ayuda el modelo es hp dv6-1277la

Ando averiguando que programador pic usb hacerme para trabajar con mi portatil 

Gracias de antemano y felicitaciones.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 15, 2009)

Si si funciona la ultima versión soporta SO de 64bits.


----------



## Dahaka (Sep 15, 2009)

Hola a todos..... Gracias por ese aporte tan vacano, pero soy nuevo en este foro y quisiera saber si el programador PICKIT2 Clone me sirve para el dsPIC30FXXXX y dsPIC33FXXXX.
Ademas quisiera saber de que forma coloco los pic en el zocalo ZIF.

Gracias... A todos


----------



## leizar (Sep 16, 2009)

J2C dijo:


> Leizar
> 
> Los condensadores de 22pF dependen del tipo de Cristal usado, en todo caso siempre son mejores valores de entre 15 y 22pF. Eso no quita que pruebes con los de 33pF y si no te anda los cambies.
> 
> ...



weenas, gracias por la respuesta, con respecto a los conectores SIL, quiziera que si fuera pocible, pusieran unas fotos, de los simples y de los sobles, su funcion, y su nombre en el diagrama. 

pues, el vendedor de la tienda de electronica, no supo venderlos, y yo, no supe describirle lo que buscaba, por eso, agradeceria mucho si pudierar facilitarme esa información.

_y otra cosa, no entiendo como funciona, osea, se programa el pic PIC18F2550 y queda todo montado como en la foto, entonces, en que lugar va la pic a programar :S ??
_ me respondo solo...
Ver el archivo adjunto 14954
pero me surge una duda, pues en el diagrama me aparece que el pin 3 va a tierra
pero en la imagen sale que el pin 5 va a tierra...
halp me!!!



de antemanos, gracias =)


----------



## ThrAnCh (Sep 17, 2009)

me podrias pasar el link de la ultima version para SO 64 bits , es que veo tantos links que ya no se cual es.

Te lo agradeceria bastante y felicidades por tu buen trabajo.

Supongo que la ultima version tendra todas las correcciones , pues lei que hubieron muchas correciones.


----------



## fonty (Sep 17, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Uno de medndoza ! que sorpresa. Una cosa si todavía no tenés el pic18f2550 en electrónica mendoza sale $60 una estafa. Te recomiendo que compres las cosas por correo a bs as yo hice así y me salió mucho más barato.
> 
> PD: El conector usb tampoco lo vas a encontrar ahi....


 

BUEN APORTE COLEGA,,,   PREGUNTA DE SUMA IMPORTANCIA,
¿ CON QUE HARDWARE PROGRAMASTE EL pic18f2550 ?  
¿ PUEDES PROGRAMARLO CON LA MISMA INTERFACE DE PROGRAMADOR DEL PICKIT2 CLONE ?

ALGUNO DE USTEDES ME PODRIA ORIENTAR A DESCARGARLE EL FIRMWARE AL pic18f2550 ,   EN ESTE MOMENTO TENGO REALIZADA EL PICKIT2 CLONE COMPLETAMENTE SOLO ME FALTA BAJARLE EL FIRMWARE AL PIC,  QUE MAS NECESITO?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 17, 2009)

vas a necesitar algún programador JMD tipo PIPO2 hasta ahora es el único que escuche que funciona. O sino decile a algún colega que te lo programe.


----------



## deivy_nata (Sep 18, 2009)

para programar el pic para el programador puedes usar este esquema

Señal   DB9 
  G          5    
  TD         3    
  RD        2    
  DTR       4    
  DSR       6    
  RTS       7
  CTS       8    
  DCD       1 
     RI         9  
Descipción de los pines de un conector RS-232 DB9

espero les sirva

tengo una pregunta, y es que si utilizo los pines de los pic para programarlos también los puedo usar como entradas o salidas o no?? o hay que poner alguna resistencia?? o solo basta con la precaucion esa que ponen todos los programadores de que hay que conectar el programador a la placa cuando esta esté totalmente desconectada de alimentación o cualquier otra entrada de voltage

gracias un saludito


----------



## Dahaka (Sep 19, 2009)

*Hola a todos*..... Gracias por ese aporte tan vacano, pero soy nuevo en este foro y quisiera saber si el programador PICKIT2 Clone subido por *Luchin *me sirve para el dsPIC30FXXXX y dsPIC33FXXXX.
Ademas quisiera saber de que forma coloco los pic en el zocalo ZIF.

Gracias... A todos y tambien a Luchin por abrir este tema tan interesante.........


----------



## Luchin (Sep 22, 2009)

Dahaka dijo:


> *Hola a todos*..... Gracias por ese aporte tan vacano, pero soy nuevo en este foro y quisiera saber si el programador PICKIT2 Clone subido por *Luchin *me sirve para el dsPIC30FXXXX y dsPIC33FXXXX.
> Ademas quisiera saber de que forma coloco los pic en el zocalo ZIF.
> 
> Gracias... A todos y tambien a Luchin por abrir este tema tan interesante.........



Buenas Dahaka. En primer lugar, yo no abrí el tema, sino que fue Moyano Jonathan y es quien realizó la simplificación del diseño original, por lo que es él quien debe llevarse todos los méritos. Yo solo tomé el diseño de él y el de xfelix para hacer el mio. 
Respecto a los dsPIC, por ahora no es posible, ya que se quitó en el circuito los amplificador operacionales que reducen la tensión de VPP a 3.3V.
Moyano está en la conclusión de su nuevo proyecto, el nuevo modelo del clon, el cual si será capaz de grabar dsPIC's

Bueno, por último agrego el archivo en el que me basé para el diseño del zócalo ZIF, por lo que los PICs se conectan en éste de la misma manera que ilustra el archivo


----------



## Dahaka (Sep 22, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta Luchin y siento el haberme equivocado con tu gran aporte Moyano Jonathan. Espero seguir creciendo con ustedes y contar con su apoyo...

Cualquier aporte que encuentre acerca del tema con gusto se los hare saber......
Gracias a todos


----------



## atricio (Sep 23, 2009)

hola a todos quisiera saber si el pdf que luchin subio esta a escala es decir para poder hacerlo en baquelita ya o hay algo que hacerle para poder fabricarlo


----------



## minssss (Sep 23, 2009)

el pickit2 clone sirve para programar cualquier pic?????

como hago para programar un 16f84 con el pickit2 ayudaaaaa :S


----------



## deivy_nata (Sep 25, 2009)

entra en esta pagina creo que te va a ser de mucha ayuda, no te agobies por el ingles

pickit2


----------



## atricio (Sep 25, 2009)

minssss dijo:


> el pickit2 clone sirve para programar cualquier pic?????
> 
> como hago para programar un 16f84 con el pickit2 ayudaaaaa :S



hola amigo este pickit 2 programa una amplificadora variedad de microchip solo no puede programar los pics que tengan por voltaje de 3.3v por lo demas todos he escuchado que programa sin problema el 16f84, 16f628a, 16f877A, 18F2550, el 18F4550 entre los que mas se utlizan bueno como programar el 16F84 si te refieres a el software deberias usar el buscador ahi hay un tema que explican assembler u otro que hay interesante de pic basic pero si es le hadware debes mirar en la hoja de datos los pines que corresponden a VPP, VDD, GND, PGD, PGC y ver sus correspondientes en los pines de la grabadora y llevarlos hacia el micro mediante el programa de la compu cargar el .hex y poner write y listo ya se encuentra programado el micro  espero haber ayudado un poco por lo menos
Saludos


----------



## broadcast (Sep 27, 2009)

Hola 

soy nuevo en el foro y me parecio interesante el montaje del programador, pero me queda una duda, en el esquema del pickit2 el jumper1 de la imagen de los diferentes zocalos es igual al jumper2 del esquema del programador


----------



## jhon jairo cabrera vargas (Sep 29, 2009)

hola.. estoy buscando como grabar sonidos en micro jk3 como talees el  sonido de un motor de un carro como por ejemplooo o algo asiii si alguin me pudiera ayudar se lo agradeceria
graciasssss


----------



## jam0_0 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hola Jonathan, te escribo por este medio porque tu buzón está lleno y bueno esta pregunta no viene con el tema:

Ví en otro post que estabas queriendo programar el firmware del UsBasp0 a través del eclip-se, quería saber si lo lograste y como y si lo hiciste con otro programador, me podrías indicar con cúal? es que yo tambien deseo programar ese firm.

Gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 29, 2009)

En cuanto lo haga posteo los resultados.... no he tenido tiempo jam pero espero hacerlo a la brevedad


----------



## minssss (Sep 30, 2009)

ayuda con el microcode, quisiera saber como asignarle un mismo nombre a varios puertos (16F84A) ejemplo:
quiero llamar A a los puertos b0,b1,b2,b3 y quiero llamar B solo a los puertos b0 y b2 como debo hacerlo? gracias saludos


----------



## atricio (Sep 30, 2009)

minssss dijo:


> ayuda con el microcode, quisiera saber como asignarle un mismo nombre a varios puertos (16F84A) ejemplo:
> quiero llamar A a los puertos b0,b1,b2,b3 y quiero llamar B solo a los puertos b0 y b2 como debo hacerlo? gracias saludos



amigo me parece que andas perdido sin el animo de ofender entiendo porque yo tambien comence asi mira este hilo ahi si te van a poder ayudar sobre lo que tu pides pero talvez esto te sirva mejor 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/curso-programacion-pic-bsic-pro-20658/

B var portb.0.....ahi le dices que quieres que se llame "B" al PIN cero del puerto B del    micro que estes usando asi le vas cambiando segun lo que necesites como dices B0 B2 tendrias que cambiarle solamente el numero que lo acompana y asi mismo para lo otro que necesites pero mejor te recomiendo que mires el hilo que te coloque te va a dar mas luces de lo que tienes que quieres hacer en tu proyecto


----------



## leizar (Sep 30, 2009)

leizar dijo:


> weenas, gracias por la respuesta, con respecto a los conectores SIL, quiziera que si fuera pocible, pusieran unas fotos, de los simples y de los sobles, su funcion, y su nombre en el diagrama.
> 
> pues, el vendedor de la tienda de electronica, no supo venderlos, y yo, no supe describirle lo que buscaba, por eso, agradeceria mucho si pudierar facilitarme esa información.
> 
> ...


me cito a mi mismo pues al parecer mi post quedo en el pasado 

la verdad, es que necesito orientacion con los SIL dobles pues nose como pedirlos en la tienda de electra (el vendedor no los conoce. ayudenme plz, estoy a un paso de hacerlo.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 1, 2009)

Si te refieres a ->estos<-normalmente se les conoce como Header Sencillo o Doble (al menos en Mexico)


----------



## minssss (Oct 1, 2009)

se perfectamente asignar un simple nombre de variable a un puerto, la pregunta es: se puede hacer lo que digo??? existe algun codigo que permita realizar ese paso????


----------



## atricio (Oct 1, 2009)

pues pruebalo amigo pero como te lo dije anda al hilo que te mencione ahi hay amigos que dominan super bien la programacion en basic y solucionaran tus dudas


----------



## gerdelas (Oct 2, 2009)

Hola soy un estudiante de un ciclo formativo de grado superior de automatismos y electronica vamos a empezar con el pic f1684A yo ya tenia un grabador pero era el famoso t20 aora estudio fuera de casa y mi laptop no tiene puerto
he visto tu esquema me preguntba si funciona
y con que programa acerlo funcionar
he descargado el zip pero la verdad ando un poco pez todavia y la placa esta isolada y soldada pero no tengo muy claro como va el tema del software me lo podiras decir paso a paso si no es mucha molestia me darias la vida si funciona y al resto de mi clase tambien muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 2, 2009)

Busca los manuales del programador ....estan en inglés. También hay videos de como se usa. Disculpá que no te pueda dar mas información pero lo que pasa es con google es mucho mas facil y más directo, ya que es un programador mas que conocido.

Un saludo.


----------



## gerdelas (Oct 3, 2009)

ok ya lo busque lo que no me queda claro es si es necesario el pic que viene en la lista de materiales o si vale con mi pic.
no se si me esplico, siempre hablais de cargar el .hex en un pic determinado el pic18f2550 valdria que lo hiciera con mi 16f84A ?? 
ah mi mi pregunta anterior estaba mal formulada solo preguntaba con que software grabrar pero me e dao cuenta que es con el pickit2 , perdon fue una pregunta tonta
gracias por prestarme tu tiempo siento las molestias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 3, 2009)

No son molestias menos mal que resolviste tus dudas 

Un saludo !


----------



## gerdelas (Oct 3, 2009)

Vale gracias pero no as contestado a mi pregunta ^_^ creo qe no lo leiste bien solo me queda saber si me ace falta el pic18f2550 o puedo usar el mio ^^


----------



## edie (Oct 3, 2009)

hola moyano, muy interesante tu aporte, yo estaba unsando un pickit2 de mi carrera y no lo podia tenerlo mucho tiempo y tu aporte es una gran ayuda para poder ampliar mejor nuestros conocimientos. lo construire lo mas rapido el clone y t comento que tal me fue.. mucho gusto..gracias..


----------



## atricio (Oct 4, 2009)

gerdelas dijo:


> Vale gracias pero no as contestado a mi pregunta ^_^ creo qe no lo leiste bien solo me queda saber si me ace falta el pic18f2550 o puedo usar el mio ^^



haber amigo si mal no entiendo lo que tu quieres saber es que si puedes grabar el pic 16F84 con la grabadora que se expone aqui es eso o me equivoco si la pregunta es esa te respondo que si mira la grabadora esta contruida con la ayuda del pic 18F2550 el cual tiene grabado el firmware el cual esta disenado para dar el desempeno a la grabadora es decir este micro es como el corazon de la progamadora y para que haya la interfaze con el computador mediante el usb y funcione asi se usa este micro controlador especificamente por las prestaciones que posee no he visto que usen otro micro pero debe ser de prestaciones parecidas o superiores....mediante los conectores sil que se ponen ahi en el programador colocas pdg pgc vpp vss vdd en los pines correspondientes en el micro que deseas grabar segun sea el micro o tambien tienes la version de Luchin con zocalo Zif en ese solo colocas el micro en el zocalo y te lo detecata sin nececidad de ningun cableado adicional como con los conectores sil....si esa es tu pregunta queda solucionada espero sino pregunta pero especifica un poco mejor tu pregunta a lo que quieras saber....


----------



## amm (Oct 7, 2009)

hola de nuevo tengo una duda sobre el esquematico del grabador moyano, el pin 15 lo tiene a d+ y el 16 a d-, he checado la distribucion de sus pines del pic 18f2550 y d+ corresponde al pin 16 y d- al 15, pero el que arme lo conecte como esta en el diagrama moyano y funciona muy bien tambien (o.o) saludos.
a por cierto entonces el que propuso felix funciona o no? es que cheque su pagina y aun esta posteado el pickit2 y se ve bien su diseño.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 7, 2009)

Los 2 programadores funcionan muy bien....ahora estoy diseñando de a poco el PIKIT2_ZIF clon el cual tiene incorporado el zócalo ZIF , programación de memorias y compatibilidad con micros de 3.3v


----------



## edie (Oct 7, 2009)

chicos una pregunta, no pude conseguir el 470nf/50v/20%, encontre el 470/100v/20% y quiero saber si funcionan igual, tambien recomendaste si la bobina 680uH puede ser sustituido por otra qe sea mayor o igual a 330uH y quiero saber  si mas adelante tendre problemas si uso estos componentes...graciasss


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 7, 2009)

No vas a tener problemas con esos componentes.


----------



## rathur (Oct 8, 2009)

hola eh seguido este post por un buen tiempo y ahora me anime a hacer mi CPK2 pero me surgen algunas dudas sobre la grabacion del 18f2550 ya que dudo de mi programador jdm no se si podra grabar el pic 18f2550 posteo una foto y la información de mi programador espero que puedan ayudarme


----------



## edie (Oct 8, 2009)

gracias, por la aclaracion.. terminare de armarlo mi pickitc... gran aporte moyano


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 8, 2009)

De nada edie.. espero que podás armar tu programador.

@rathur: Con ese programador vas a poder programar al PIC18F2550 pero no con el icprog , sino con el WinPIC800. En este foro hay un manual sobre como se usa este programador con ese programa.....te tendrías que contactar con el usuario meta.


----------



## rathur (Oct 8, 2009)

ok gracias por tu pronta respuesta, intentare usando el winpic800 ademas ire subiendo fotos de mis avances


----------



## edie (Oct 8, 2009)

moyano o rathur una pregunta!!. he buscado el pic 18F2550 y me dieron gran variedad de precios.. me puedes dar el valor del pic q compraste en dolares y hacer masomenos un estimado de si me estan cobrando mucho...graciassss


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 8, 2009)

11.90 Dolares aprox....


----------



## edie (Oct 8, 2009)

okk gracias ..entos casi me engañan


----------



## rathur (Oct 8, 2009)

bueno solo lo eh encontrado en una tienda y es de las que vende todo a un alto precio 
45 soles cuesta ese condenado pic


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 9, 2009)

No tengo ni idea de cuanto es 45 soles.....pero que el PIC es caro es caro.


----------



## rathur (Oct 9, 2009)

14.92 dolares creo pensado que el dolar vale 3.015 soles


----------



## jferrero2001 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hola picloneros: sólo para que sepan lo que admiro el trabajo de Moyano, Felixls, Luchin y tantos otros, les cuento que he leido cuidadosamente las 36 páginas y he aprendido montones gracias a Uds, por lo que no tengo palabras para agradecer...

Estoy comprando los componentes para el pk clone de Luchin, tengo un viejo quemador puerto paralelo dontronics pero que anda bien con winpic800 y no creo tener problemas con el grabado del 2550 cuando me llegue...

El componente que me está dando dolores de cabeza es la inductancia de 680 uH: la "resistiva" con códigos de colores. He hecho pruebas de hacer una con núcleo de aire y alambre esmaltado de cobre de 0,15 mm de diametro y puedo llegar bien al valor (tengo inductómetro bueno). Mi duda es qué diferencia tiene tal bobina con la "resistiva" y si en tal caso la bobinada con nucleo de aire funcionaría. Gracias de antemano!


----------



## jferrero2001 (Oct 11, 2009)

Auto respuesta:
En pág 2, msj #27, felixls indica que la inductancia bobinada con nucleo de aire le ha funcionado igual que la resistiva. Pero aún tengo la curiosidad de saber cómo está hecha la resistiva, para ser tan pequeña. ¿Alguien lo sabe?


----------



## prodas (Oct 11, 2009)

No se si ya le ocurrió a alguien, no pude leer todo el hilo por es muy grande. Mi pregunta es: tengo armado el PICKIT2 pero no me reconoce el dispositivo todos los valores de voltaje parecen estar bien, alguien sobe como se soluciona


----------



## atricio (Oct 12, 2009)

verifica las conexiones que estas haciendo desde la programadora hasta el micro hay veces que no conectas bien a pesar de estar bien la programadora...o tambien el micro puede estar averiado


----------



## gerdelas (Oct 12, 2009)

Atricio muchas gracias por contestarme ^_^ ya crei que nadie entendia lo que preguntaba.

Osea que: el pic 18F2550 solo se pone para que me reconozca el usb y luego ya lo quito y pongo mi pic 16f84A correspondiendo las patillas de alimentacion no?¿
esque me sobran 10 patillas entonces ^^ bueno lo intentare muchas gracias por contestar


----------



## jferrero2001 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hola Gerdelas, mira, el tema no es tan simple:
El 18F2550 forma parte del quemador y si todo funciona, no lo puedes quitar nunca, pues es el nexo que permite que tu programador funcione por puerto USB.
Por otra parte, debes tener uno o varios zócalos que te permitan conectar por ejemplo el 18F84A a tu quemador para poderlo programar. Este/estos zócalos pueden estar en el mismo quemador, o relacionados a él a través de cinco líneas (Vpp, Vdd, Ground, Data y Clock) que son las que programan la mayoría de los PIC tradicionales.
Es fuertemente recomendable que leas los mensajes de este hilo desde el principio, verás que no es una pérdida de tiempo!
saludos


----------



## gerdelas (Oct 13, 2009)

O_O que jaleillo bueno pues me pondre manos a la obra no obstante buscare un grabador que venga con el zocalo para grabar incluido vease TERUSB-8425 me parece mas sencillo ^^ gracias x contestar


----------



## nikolov (Oct 13, 2009)

Hola, estoy intentando programar un DsPIC 33FJ32MC302, compré un clon de programador PICkit V2.x, aunque éste decía que podía con éstos DsPIC. ¿Para programar por ICSP (algo que no he hecho), debo tener alguna consideración adicional?


----------



## atricio (Oct 14, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO loco no me entendiste el 18F2550 es el que hace que se programe cualquier micro es decir el zocalo que tienes ahi es exclusivamente para el si quieres programar otro debes poner el que quieres programar en un protoboard y usar las salidas del programador es decir los pines tipo hasta o sil como los conozco yo verificas la hoja de datos de tu micro controlador y vas colocando segun corresponda desde la programadora hacia el que esta en el protoboard y conectas tu programadora al PC y abres el pickit2 le colocas tu hex y mandas a grabar tu pic que esta en el protoboard si no entendiste pregunta no mas y tratare de explicarte si hace falta unos graficos avisa ya saludos


----------



## prodas (Oct 14, 2009)

atricio dijo:


> verifica las conexiones que estas haciendo desde la programadora hasta el micro hay veces que no conectas bien a pesar de estar bien la programadora...o tambien el micro puede estar averiado


Era el micro muchas gracias, ahora si esta funcionando


----------



## Shunt (Oct 15, 2009)

Hola amigo rathur. Con el programa de encontrar el enlace de abajo, usted será capaz de programar el 18F2550. 
Con el 18F2550 ya en la grabadora, y conectado al puerto serie del ordenador, ejecute el *winpicpgm*. El programa reconocerá automáticamente el programador y el 18F2550. 
Ahora usted puede programar el archivo .hex
Saludos.

*http://www.qsl.net/dl4yhf/winpicpr.html*


----------



## rathur (Oct 15, 2009)

gracias amigo shunt, lo tendre en cuenta pero un amigo se ofrecio a grabarme mi pic con su programador usb


----------



## kapotik (Oct 16, 2009)

Buenas a todos, tengo dos dudas, la primera es que programa necesito para la grabadora y de donde lo bajo y la segunda es si alguien me puede explicar para que es el pulsador de la misma.

Gracias
Saludos


----------



## atricio (Oct 16, 2009)

es para darle un reset a la grabadora y para cargarle un nuevo firmware al pic 18f2550 para mas información de ese puedes ir a la pagina de microchip y leer el manual de usuario de la pickit 2 esta en pdf...si te refires al programa que usas con la programadora que se desarrolla en el foro no es el que esta mencionando el amigo shunt es otra vas a la pagina de microchip y te bajas el pickit 2 setup...busca en gogle pickit 2 clone y te aparece el blog del amigo felixls ahi estan los planos y archivos necesarios para hacer una grabadora casi similar a la del foro ahi esta el programa que te menciono o busca en gogle mismo como te mencione hace un momento el setup y listo...mas facil ahi te dejo el link del blog

http://sergiols.blogspot.com/2009/02/pickit-2-clone-reloaded.html

y esta es le de microchip en la parte de abajo de la pagina dice Downloads y te bajas el que dice

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en023805

PICkit 2 V2.61 Install

y ya sin tanto lio


----------



## kapotik (Oct 16, 2009)

muchas gracias!!!


----------



## elmonojael (Oct 16, 2009)

Amigos el preoblema que tengo es que no tengo la bobina de 680 uH pero encontre una de 800uH sera que esta si me sirve gracias por su opinion.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 16, 2009)

Si sirve esa bobina !

Un saludo


----------



## rathur (Oct 16, 2009)

bueno arme el modelo de felixis pero tengo un problema al conectarlo me dice que no se reconoce el dispositivo usb ahi posteo las fotos,
cuando lo conecto con el swich cerrado el led busy parpadea alguien me pueda decir que sucede o que solucion puedo darle gracias


----------



## josecunyer (Oct 17, 2009)

tengo una duda, no entiendo mucho sobre todo esto jeje.
Para montar esto pickit2clone, se necesita PIC18F2550, entonces, este pic tiene que estar previamente grabado con el firmware, o al montarlo todo se descarga de internet y se graba ya solo?
luego que necesito a parte de esto y el cable usb para grabar un pic de 18 pines como el 16f84?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 17, 2009)

@rathur, un consejo es que te fijes en todas las conexiones , midás continuidad en todas las pistas. Te fijes si has conectado el puerto USB de la manera correcta......cuando armás una placa por más experimentado que seas nunca funciona a la primera...fijate en todos los errores que podrás haber cometido y después decime.


----------



## rathur (Oct 18, 2009)

gracias moyano por responder mi mensaje, sabes revise todo las soladaduras,  la posicion del conector y todo estaba bien, asi que decidi reprogramar mi pic18f2550 y se soluciono mi ordenador lo reconoce, en cuanto termine mi socalo zif intentare programar los pic que poseo gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 19, 2009)

Menos mal que solucionaste el problema....cuando prepares el módulo ZIF postea las fotos


----------



## fitopaez (Oct 19, 2009)

Hola Jonatan te hago una consulta que no es de este tema, me llego a mis manos el easyhid, y genero el codigo en basic y en pbp, grabo el pic y vista no me lo reconoce, sera por que no anda?.
Otra cosa me llego a mis manos un proyecto tuyo un game pad usb con un 18f2550, no se con que programa abrir el esquema, las extensiones son dbk y pwi con que programa los abro.

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## spiritbreaker (Oct 19, 2009)

Hola Moyano una pregunta   , toy armando el pickit dos ,  probaste colocando dos zener de 5 y 13 voltios al pin de mclr ,, o es necesario usar esas cuatro transistores,  es decir si podemos usar el metodo de obtensión de 0    v  5 vv  y   13 volt    , del que usaba eclipse en su programador,,,,,     lo digo para usar un circuito driver en vez de los 5 transistores , gracias y muy bueno el foro , y tus aportes


----------



## guillejose (Oct 19, 2009)

ALGUIEN TIENE SU PROGRAMADOR USB PICKIT2 CL funcionando correctamente?
 no  lo consigo con el mio, seria bueno tener ayuda con las pistas, gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 19, 2009)

@spiritbreaker el diseño en cuanto a hard del PICKIT2 es muy diferente al que plantea eclipse, asi que la única que te queda es usar los 4 transistores o usar el software enigma que es el clon del pickit2 de eclipse.


----------



## kapotik (Oct 20, 2009)

Buenas a todos, encontre este programador en otro foro que es la version de Felixls pero mas eslim y tiene para zocalo zif.
Quisiera que me sacasen una duda ustedes que son mas experimentados, por lo que e visto en este hilo todos los pcb´s que han mostrados para el zocalo zip tienen algun tipo de selector para que pic va a programar ( si de 18 pin, 28 pin etc. ) este no tiene ningun selector ni jampeado.
Podrian decirme si este pcb´s para el zip es funcional?

Gracias
Saludos


----------



## rathur (Oct 20, 2009)

estaba probando el pickit con el protoboard y reconocio dos pics cuando intente leer el tercero que es un 16f84a aparecio este mensajito 
"no device detectec ensure proper capacitance on vddcore/vcap pin"

debo de cambiar el condensador de 47uf??


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 20, 2009)

Es algo muy raro , ya que el valor recomendado y el que yo tengo en mi clon es de 470nf / 50v cerámico


----------



## atricio (Oct 20, 2009)

el amigo prodas la tiene funcionando bien la hizo su diseno propio si puedes pidele porque a mi si me los cruzo o sino le molesta yo te los paso


----------



## cheyo28 (Oct 22, 2009)

Buenas a todos, perdido he?

bueno no he leido los nuevos comentarios de este fabuloso programador de pics, pero queria compartir mis experiencias para montar mi propio pickit2. 
lo que hice fue uno con zocalo zif integrado en la pcb, me base del aporte de mi compatriota mecatrodatos....mis agradecimientos por despejarme de mis dudas...aunque no he probado una variedad de pics, he visto un excelente rendimiento con los 16f84 y el 16f877, con quienes aprendo a programar.

bueno no es mas, le dejos unas fotos del programador, agradecerles a moyano y felix por sus valiosos aportes y a todos los amantes de la electronica ya sea aficioados o estudiantes los mejores exitos en sus proyectos con el pickit 2.

cheyo28

ahhh...se acuerdan de mi diseño de doble capa.....

bueno aqui esta...en fase de constrcción.

bie...luego dejo los detalles


----------



## jferrero2001 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hola y gracias a todos, necesito ayuda.
Que hice:
He construido el PK2 cl de Moyano según detalles de página 1. Agregué el capacitor C3 de 100 nF entre pines 19 y 20 del 2550, que no está en el esquema. La bobina la bobiné con alambre 0,15 núcleo de aire, me quedó de 800 uH, pero pienso no hay problema. Grabé el 2550 con un grabador puerto paralelo, usando winpic800 y los 5 pines del icsp. Armado el PK2 y conectado a USB2 de athlon X2 Dual Core y Win Vista. Todo funcionando aparentemente bien. Chequeado Vdd (4,93V) Vpp(11,71V), PGD y PGC. Detectados y leídos 18F628A y 12F675. 
Mis consultas:
1) Cuando hago un troubleshoting en el paso 1, verificación Vdd, me sale un  aviso en rojo, indicando que se ha detectado una fuente externa en Vdd que pide retirar, siendo que no tengo ninguna fuente (salvo el USB) externa conectada.
2) Tampoco he podido actualizar el firmware conforme el video de Moyano. Hago todos los pasos, pero cuando abro el PK2 no me indica que el firmware requiera actualización. No le hace falta? (tengo instalado el 2.33)
3) Por último, cuando quiero calibrar Vdd, me sale otro aviso en rojo que "tal vez las tensiones USB son demasiado bajas", aunque las Vdd y Vpp medidas en la ficha ICSP son correctas!

Me falta leer bastante la Userguide del PK2, pero si me tiran una mano...GRACIAS!!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 24, 2009)

Te contesto según tus dudas:

1 - Es raro pero no te va a traer problemas de funcionamiento.
2 - Ya tenés la última versión...no hace falta que la actualizes.
3 - Agregale un capacitor de 1000uf entre VDD y masa a ver que pasa, hay veces que las tensiones de USB son demasiado bajas especialmente si vienen de una laptop...


----------



## jferrero2001 (Oct 24, 2009)

Gracias por tus respuestas Jonathan. Realmente parece que no es problema, pues grabo y leo bien un 12F675 y un 16F628A. Por ahí el capacitor de 1000 uF es mucha carga para el UBS. No es laptop y las tensiones medidas son buenas, por el momento no lo pongo.
Me pasa otra cosa, si quiero grabar dos veces seguidas el mismo PIC, me da error, pero desconecto y conecto nuevamente y ya puedo grabar O.K. Pero en realidad estoy usando el soft sin haber leído la User Guide, y tengo que sentarme a estudiar un poco...
Gracias de nuevo y que ¡Vivan Mendoza y San Juan!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 24, 2009)

- La verdad el error de intentar grabar 2 veces el micro de forma continua nunca me ha aparecido. Yo en mis tiempos libre he estado traduciendo la user guide del pickit2 pero todavía me falta bastante por hacer.


----------



## jferrero2001 (Oct 24, 2009)

Como buen cabezón sigo con el tema; me inclino a pensar que el problema también está en la palabra de configuración del 628. Recién esta tarde me he metido en la datasheet. Te agradezco tu respuesta, creo que con una cuantas horas de silla van a mejorar los resultados.
Con respecto a la Userguide, te ofrezco mi ayuda para traducirla, sólo dime las hojas que quieras que te traduzca, sé que es laburo lento pero entre dos puede ir más rápido.


----------



## diego_z (Oct 25, 2009)

hola jony has probado el debug de este programador ? yo la verdad e estado renegando con un potio y ya me canso programa al pelo pero no lo puedo hacer debuguear y tal vez si has probado y anda bien lo implemente , saludos diego


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 25, 2009)

@jferrero2001 por lo de la userguide despues te comento por lo de la traducción.

diego_z: Las opciones del debug no las he probado , pero no son muy recomendables debido a que no es la mejor herramienta para eso. Mejor fijate en armarte el ICD2 clon o pensá en comprarte en ICD3.


----------



## diego_z (Oct 25, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> diego_z: Las opciones del debug no las he probado , pero no son muy recomendables debido a que no es la mejor herramienta para eso. Mejor fijate en armarte el ICD2 clon o pensá en comprarte en ICD3.


comprar jeje no creo por el momento porque deberia comprar el original , armar e armado el icd2 clon y un potio 2 que es una vercion mejorada del icd2 pero no los puedo hacer funcionar como debuguer , como programador si andan bien y no encuentro el problema al tema por eso te decia que ya me cansaron


----------



## mariocharko (Oct 25, 2009)

Hola a Todos:
Hace mucho que no entro al foro y encuentro este post muy interesante, asi que antes de chusmearlo quiero dejar un gran agradecimiento a Moyano Jonathan por el gran aporte que nos deja a todos los electronicos.
Te felicito che, sos groso.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 27, 2009)

Muchas gracias @mariocharko pero todo lo que he hecho ha sido en gran medida en ayuda de señores de este foro que han puesto su granito de arena para ayudarme.
En realidad yo tengo que agradecerle al foro en general por la cantidad y calidad de conocimientos que ofrecen todos los dias.


----------



## Cryn (Oct 28, 2009)

Hola quería preguntarles si es que tienen una base ZIF  la que sea compatible con memorias seriales que soporta el pickit2

saludos, y disculpen si estoy repitiendo la pregunta o si ya fue respondido, como el hilo tiene bastantes mensajes, solo lo vi a grandes rasgos y no encontre algo al respecto.

gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 28, 2009)

Eso lo estaba preparando yo cryn pero como no he tenido tiempo no he podido postear más avances.


----------



## Cryn (Oct 28, 2009)

aah ok que bueno que hayas comenzado, tenes un esquema de conexiones para guiarme?

porque a la vez para que el zif se pueda usar para micros seguramente hay que considerar algunas cosas, no? ya que algunas memorias usan pull-ups, no? como tienes pensada esa parte?

saludos, gracias por responder tan rápido.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 29, 2009)

Hola cryn  te dejo el esquema de la base ZIF, el mismo fue posteado por un forero de todopic ; en el esquema aparece la base que soporta PIC16,PIC12,PIC18 y las memorias 24CXXX...

Un saludo !


----------



## Cryn (Oct 29, 2009)

Hola Moyano Jonathan, gracias por responder.

No tengo problema en un ZIF para micros PIC, y en el esquema que dejaste solo está para micros.

El problema que tengo es de como hacer para que ese zif pueda soportar la grabaci´n de memorias con el pikit2 clone, ya que el aux y el pgc son algunas veces de pull-up y otras no, por ejemplo para las memorias 11LCxxx (de un hilo) no hace falta pull-up, pero para las 24lcxx y 25lcxx si hacen falta, y no recuerdo la configuración para las 93lcxx. y el PGC por ejemplo que se usaría para memorias con un pull-up, para grabar micros no debe ser pull-up y existiría una incompatibilidad quizá

probablemente la solución sea colocarle un jumper de pull ups, no? o existe una otra soución?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 29, 2009)

Justamente la solución de jumpers de selección es por ahora la única que se me ocurre...en cuanto tenga tiempo me voy a poner a diseñar la placa nueva con todas las modificaciones que han ido posteando los distintos foreros asi también como algunas mias.

Un saludo cryn !


----------



## atricio (Oct 29, 2009)

disculpen una pequeña inquietud este programador puede programar dspic o no si pudieran ayudarme en eso por favor gracias de antemano


----------



## Cryn (Oct 29, 2009)

> Justamente la solución de jumpers de selección es por ahora la única que se me ocurre...en cuanto tenga tiempo me voy a poner a diseñar la placa nueva con todas las modificaciones que han ido posteando los distintos foreros asi también como algunas mias.


Ok Moyano gracias por los datos, también estaré trabajando en una base ZIF entonces, para que soporte las memorias del clone.



> este programador puede programar dspic o no



tiene que...

porque soporta todas las familias y las de 3V si no lo soporta directamente el hardwarare del grabador, con alimentación externa van muy bien.

Solo asegúrate de tener o bien el zif con todo correcto para dspic 30F o de conectar el ICSP correctamente.

saludos.


----------



## cheyo28 (Oct 30, 2009)

Buenas a todos,

señores he terminado el GTPICKIT FULL, que es mi diseño del pickit 2 clone de Felix en version de doble capa y base zif. anteriormente habia posteado el diseño en eagle y de donde me inspire para hacer la PCB, que por cierto muchos foristas se confundieron pensando que ya lo habia hecho...cuando en realidad era una gtp usb posteado en instructables, en fin dejo algunas fotos del programador y muy pronto dejaré mis experiencias y recomendaciones para montarlo.

la verdad...no tube inconvnientes en el armado del programador, exepto por una pequeña soldadura entre el vpp y vdd, pero del resto me funcionó correctamente y sigo programando con el 16f84a.

Saludos a todos y para los foristas que tienen problemas: no se rindan y sigan intentando para armar este gran aporte.

cheyo28


----------



## Cryn (Oct 30, 2009)

muy buenas fotos, felicidades por tenerlo funcionando

tu zif soporta memorias?


----------



## cheyo28 (Oct 30, 2009)

bueno cryn en teoria esta base zif es capas de progrmar memorias 24clxx, la verdad es que nunca lo he probado, pues apenas me estoy iniciando en esto de los micros...pero decidí integrarlo de todas maneras, me guie de los aportes que se ve en el post 18 y 19 de este pic kit 2.

si te fijas apartir del pin 14 de la base zif indica la ubicacion del pin 1 de las memorias, tambien deje un par de bases individual para poner la resistencia de pull up, de la salida aux (pin 6-18f2550).

bueno te aconsejo que leas estos post para que aclares tus dudas, has las pruebas en proto, en mi caso tengo la facilidad de cambiar la base zif y con el iscp2 puedo realizar conexiones independientes para pruebas. 

suerte y exitos

chey28


----------



## Cryn (Oct 31, 2009)

según tu esquema pgc no tiene pull-up y en el readme del pickit2 dice conectar pull-ups para las 24lcxxx en ambos pines, sería probar no??

veré esos post que dices, en la pagina 18 verdad?

saludos y gracias por la respuesta


----------



## cheyo28 (Oct 31, 2009)

si...en los pcb que postee..no esta la resistencia de pull up, pero en el montaje final...si se lo integré...

es solo hacer la prueba, mi otro gran problema es que en mi pueblo no consigo las memorias para probarlo definitivamente....

en esperaré tus experiencias.

exitos cheyo28


----------



## felixls (Oct 31, 2009)

Cryn dijo:


> también estaré trabajando en una base ZIF entonces, para que soporte las memorias del clone.



Que tal Cryn, un amigo trabajó en una solución alternativa a los jumpers, mirá aquí:

http://www.geglab.com.ar/blog/?p=262

saludos


----------



## atricio (Oct 31, 2009)

hola amigo cheyo ojala puedas postear tus diseños para poder armarlos esta super chevere


----------



## victor21 (Nov 1, 2009)

saludos.
Algun esuqema por ahi para hacer el adaptador de 3.3v.


----------



## Cryn (Nov 1, 2009)

felixls dijo:


> Que tal Cryn, un amigo trabajó en una solución alternativa a los jumpers, mirá aquí:
> 
> http://www.geglab.com.ar/blog/?p=262
> 
> saludos



muy interesante forma de solucionar el lío de las posiciones, buena opción, pero no me parece la mejor.

gracias por el link felixls, está interesante.

saludos.


----------



## circuitmaker (Nov 1, 2009)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y quisiera que me hicieses un favor, a mi me dice que el voltaje de vdd es de 4.2v  unos tres minutos después de dio 4.3v y hay se queda, la pregunta e s cómo hago para cambiar esto, para que ese voltaje sea el adecuado de 5v
de antemano gracias, postdata necesito tener eso listo para el miercoles 4 de octubre


----------



## Ivan Mendoza (Nov 4, 2009)

Hola me pueden decir si puedo programar los DSpic, y si los programa que familia o numeracion


----------



## Cryn (Nov 5, 2009)

con alimentación externa soporta los dsPIC de 3V 33Fxxx, con alimentación del grabador o externa soporta dsPIC 30Fxxx de 5V.


----------



## DANDY (Nov 6, 2009)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Justamente la solución de jumpers de selección es por ahora la única que se me ocurre...en cuanto tenga tiempo me voy a poner a diseñar la placa nueva con todas las modificaciones que han ido posteando los distintos foreros asi también como algunas mias.
> 
> Un saludo cryn !



Moyano en la primera pagina de este post dejaste un esquema del circuito, el mismo tiene un error, en la pata 19 y 8 no existe conexion hacia gnd, corrigeme si me equivoco, yo hice el circuito antes pero efectivamente no me funcionó, solo me reconocia los pic pero grababa dejando espacios en blanco, ahora voy a retomar este proyecto salu2


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 6, 2009)

Ha gracias por el dato..en cuanto pueda lo corrijo.


----------



## DANDY (Nov 9, 2009)

Una duda, alguien que sepa de programacion porfavor respondame, es posible usar dos puertos usb y emularlos mediante software para crear los pines necesarios para grabar un pic?, por ejemplo yo eh visto que se emula en el DB9 para el JDM, el circuito seria el siguiente siempre y cuando sea posible la emulacion.


----------



## jferrero2001 (Nov 10, 2009)

Perdón amigo Dandy, solo para evitar confusiones: en el esquema de Moyano de la primera página, 19 y 8 están conectados, tanto en el esquema como en el PCB. Tal vez te olvidaste de hacer el puente que debe hacerse en el lado componentes, que no aparece en el PCB, pero sí están los agujeros previstos para hacerlo. Saludos!


----------



## electrik77 (Nov 11, 2009)

Buenas, felicitaciones a Moyano Jonathan por la publicación, y de paso preguntar si soporta la función de analizador lógico el modelo publicado por Moyano. Me gustaría armarlo de ser así. Por ahora tengo funcionando mi ICD2 Clone. Salu2



jferrero2001 dijo:


> Perdón amigo Dandy, solo para evitar confusiones: en el esquema de Moyano de la primera página, 19 y 8 están conectados, tanto en el esquema como en el PCB. Tal vez te olvidaste de hacer el puente que debe hacerse en el lado componentes, que no aparece en el PCB, pero sí están los agujeros previstos para hacerlo. Saludos!



Es correcto, las conexiones están realizadas tanto en el esquemático como en el PCB, fijate Dany te habrás olvidado de poner el único puente que hay en el circuito, y es el que va del PIN 3 del ICSP a GND. Por lo menos es el único puente que veo con el PCB Wizard. Salu2


----------



## minssss (Nov 11, 2009)

como hago para grabar un 16f877a con el pickit 2 clone??? hice lo mas logico es decir el pic con los pines respectivos data, clock, vdd... pero no puedo grabarlo lo reconoce pero me  dice error, me podrias enviar las conexiones por favor


----------



## nexus148 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hola a todos.

He acabado el programador, con el esquema que aparece en esta pagina, pero no consigo que comunique con el ordenador. 
Tengo instalado "Windows 7", he programado el pic18f2550 con un programador T20 y el programa "WinPic800 3.64".
La programacion me da OK y la verificacion tambien. el fichero utilizado es el "PK2V023200.hex".
Al conectar el programador se enciende el led verde, entre el 1 y el 4 del USB tengo 5vdc y entre el 20 y el 8-19 tengo 5vdc. El pin 2 del usb (mas cerca del positivo) va al pin 15 del pic. El pin 3 usb  va al pin 16 del pic.
He comprobado todas las pistas y todo e ok.
En el administrador de dispositivos, no aparece ningun periferico nuevo.

¿Me falta algun paso?
¿Alguna ayuda?

Un saludo


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 13, 2009)

Fijate en dispositivos HID


----------



## nexus148 (Nov 14, 2009)

No se exactamente a que te refieres.
Si te refieres a mirar en el "administrador de dispositivos", no aparece ningun periferico.
Si pruebo con un "GTPUsb_Lite", en el "administrador de dispositivos" aparece enseguida un nuevo periferico, cosa que con este que acabo de hacer, no hay manera.

Un saludo


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 14, 2009)

Acá está la respuesta a tu duda sobre la hubicación del dispositivo en el administrador de dispositivos


----------



## nexus148 (Nov 15, 2009)

No aparece nada. El el "Windows 7" la pagina es un poco diferente, pero no veo nada.

¿Cuando conectas el programados, manteniendo abierta la pantalla de "administrador de dispositivos" la ves actualizarse de forma automática?

¿Cuando programas el pic del programador la primera vez, cargas el fichero de la microchip "PK2V023200.hex" y lo grabas, sin modificar ningún bit de configuración?

Un saludo


----------



## leizar (Nov 15, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Si te refieres a ->estos<-normalmente se les conoce como Header Sencillo o Doble (al menos en Mexico)


que buena onda, gracias bro, ahora que los conosco los podre comprar, heheheh
y luego solo a armarlos, tu lo armaste??


----------



## JOJOJORGE (Nov 15, 2009)

Hola a todos.



luismi911 dijo:


> Saludos! Muchas gracias Alfonso82 por el consejo, resulta que el programador aparentemente ya está funcionando, aunque me sigue saliendo en el software del PICKIT ese letrero extraño que dice ID: OIHoss , pero el caso es que por ahora funciona! muchas gracias a todos los que han colaborado con este proyecto, y ps por si a alguien le sirve aquí va el rediseño que hice en Eagle 5.4 (solo le añadí una base ZIF y ya..=P) si se puede mejorar háganlo por favor.



Ese mismo mensaje me salio a mi tambien cuando arme mi clon, nunca le puse atencion, siempre funciono de maravilla desde el primer momento.

Saludos y felicidades a todos los que les funciono y a los que no "no se desanimen"

salu2


----------



## nexus148 (Nov 16, 2009)

Acabo de conseguir que funciona. Por fin. 
He sustituido el cuarzo y a funcionar sin problemas. 
He probado 2 cuarzos, comprados recientemente, de la marca SDE "SDE 20.000Mhz 20PF" y los dos fallan. He puesto un cuarzo, desmontado de una vieja controladora de un scanner y a funcionar sin problemas. Ya no sabia que hacer, he probado con condensadores de 15 y 22 pico sin exito y tambien el condensador del pin 14 he probado varios valores sin exito. Al final resulta que están mal los cuarzo. Es la primera vez que veu un cuarzo fallar. 
Moyano Jonathan Gracias por las ayudas.

Un saludo.


----------



## cheyo28 (Nov 16, 2009)

Buena a todos,

Molesto una vez mas para informar que ya tengo la documentacion completa para armer el GTPICKIT FULL, pues para el que quiera la documentacion me avisa por los mensajes privados con el correo para enviarle el archivo .rar que pesa unos 5.5 Megas. ya que por aquí nada...de nada.

tambien sería buena idea si alguien puede subirlo a algun servidor de descarga pues yo ni idea de eso.

Saludos a todos y exitos

cheyo28

ahhhh...unas foticos mas...


----------



## Jhonny DC (Nov 17, 2009)

Muchas gracias! Muy buen aporte. 
En cuanto tenga tiempo lo comienzo a construir porque para lo que quiero hacer lo voy a necesitar.
Lo que sería bueno es si se pudiese poner los PCB en archivo .PDF ya que muchos no usamos el Eagle pero todos tenemos instalado en nuestra PC por lo menos una versión del Adobe Reader.
En fin, en cuanto lo arme les cuento.
salu2


----------



## jhon jairo cabrera vargas (Nov 18, 2009)

hola esta bueno el circuito vamos a ver si lo hacemos tengo una pregunta sirve para todo los integrados como los jk, jf, inclusive los de 8 piness les agrdeceria que me contestaran listo graciass a todos por su colaboracion


----------



## gerdelas (Nov 26, 2009)

Ala que jaleo con dos placas y toda la pesca muy bueno.
gracias por contestar a mi anterior duda.
pero me gustaria saber si alguien tiene un diseño parecido al del TERUSB-8425 
el cual es un grabador sencillo por lo menos a primera vista. . . solo que este no me parece muy de fiar. 
otra cosa mas es dond comprar el pic 18f2550 en mi ciudad no lo encuentro.
el montaje sabria acerlo ya que monte mi t20 y mi entrenador sin problemas pero el montaje con un usb se me resiste 
espero respuesta gracias

alguien podria echare un vistazo a esto y decirme si es valido o estafa???
USB Microchip PIC Programmer (iCP01)
http://cgi.ebay.es/iCP01-A-USB-Micr...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_3?hash=item3efa63d034
parece demasiado sencillo pa ser verdad


----------



## diegoja (Nov 26, 2009)

Hola, muy bueno el programador de PICs por USB, estoy en proceso de armado y me ha surgido un gran inconveniente, creo q es el mas importante, no consigo el PIC 18F2550. Queria saber si hay algun otro reemplazo para este PIC, o, si o si se tiene que usar el 18F2550 ?? El tema es que ya pregunte en varias casas de electronicas y me dijieron que no trabajan ese modelo, una lastima porqe no puedo terminar el programador .
Espero sus respuestas, un saludo. Diego.


----------



## volthor (Nov 27, 2009)

hola amigos:
soy nuevo en este foro, he leido la 40 paginas de este foro y es interesante este programador, felicito a moyano J por su gran diseño sacado del pickit.
soy de colombia de la ciudad de Bogota, he conseguido todos los materiales de este proyecto pero quisiera que algun compañero de aca de colombia bogota que ya realizo este proyecto me colabore programandome el pic 18F2550 con el software del pickit, ya que realice 2 proyectos mas que encontre en la red y no me funciono ninguno.
primero realice el programador de un profesor de argentina un tal Luis_ju que tiene una pagina web muy interesante www.perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju por si alguien quiere ver su trabajo, y no me funciono.
luego realize el famoso proyecto PP2 y tampoco me funciono.
espero que este si me resulte.
tampronto termine mi proyecto mostrare fotos del programador pickit2 clone evolution.


----------



## J2C (Nov 27, 2009)

Diegoja

El PIC18F2550 se consigue en BsAs y en la Ciudad de Córdoba, revisa bien paginas anteriores de este tema (por ej. la pagina 34) y veras que hay coterraneos tuyos que lo han armado, indudablemente seria bueno preguntarles a ellos donde lo han comprado al MicroControlador en cuestión.

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## diegoja (Nov 27, 2009)

OK J2C, vere que puedo hacer para conseguir ese pic. Gracias


----------



## Luchin (Nov 27, 2009)

Diegoja, no me deja mandarte mensajes, o por lo menos eso es lo que aparenta. asique agregame al mail. Luchin86 y es de gmail.
Saludos!


----------



## diegoja (Nov 28, 2009)

Hola Luchin, creo q no te deja mandar mensajes porqe tenes q tener 25 mensajes posteados en el foro, ahora tenes 16, ayer me paso eso para enviarte a vos, jajajaj...
Ya te agregue en el msn, espero no haberme equivocado con tu direccion: Luchin86@gmail.com, es correcta?
Un saludo. Diego.


----------



## Luchin (Nov 28, 2009)

Jaja, si es esa, y también es esa la razón. Ahora nos ponemos en contacto.
Saludos!


----------



## juanseti (Nov 29, 2009)

volthor yo soy de Colombia y lo unico que me funciono para programar el 18f2550 fue el ART2003 aca te dejo el pdf con todo bien explicado


----------



## volthor (Nov 30, 2009)

juanseti gracias 
realizare el art2003 y verificare si sirve.
quiero preguntarte algo.
ya realizaste este proyecto el pickit2 y te ha funcionado, si lo realizaste me gustaria ver tu diseño.
tampronto tenga el mio le muestro en fotos lo que realice.
muchas gracias por la ayuda

hola foristas
me podria alguien ayudar con una inquietud que tengo en la placa del montaje del zip.
En el diagrama de Base ZIF para PICKIT2 clone de Moyano veo que aparece la pata 7 con VDD, pero en un pcb que realizaron (pickit sif) algun forista, no esta la pata unida al recorrido del VDD.
pregunto?
Cual de los dos tiene razon?


----------



## flojon (Nov 30, 2009)

Despues de pasar casi toda la noche leendo este excelente foro por fin llegue a la ultima pagina.

Bueno debo de felicitar por el excelente aporte que dio Moyano Jonathan, @felixls, @cheyo28, y muchos otros programadores y foristas que siguieron este proyecto a todos saludos y las sinceras felicitaciones.

Ahora me pondre a hacerlo y optar por una de los PICKIT2 que en verdad todos son una joya bueno sin mas que decir a realizar el proyecto y si tengo dudas espero que me las disuelvan y estare dando las fotos del resultado del quemador que realizare y estare al tanto con lo que se publice.

Me despido con un cordial saludo a todos en este foro.

Attemente.


----------



## J2C (Dic 1, 2009)

Volthor

A decir verdad, las dos versiones son correctas. Sin embargo, algunos conexionados del Zocalo ZIF estan pensados para una amplia variedad de uControladores y de Memorias como el zocalo que muestra Cheyo28 en el thread #787. No habria problemas de hacer cualquiera de ellos ya que entre placa del Programador en si y la placa del Zocalo ZIF se conectan con un cable y conectores de 6 contactos.

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## colmenares58 (Dic 2, 2009)

despues de leer y leer en el foro hay que darle todas las gracias y felicitaciones a moyano jonathan por despertar todo ese interes en el proyecto personas como ud son dignas de respeto y admiracion, de verdad gracias y todos los del foro animo


----------



## bmfranky (Dic 3, 2009)

Hola chicos, tras construir mi propia versión del pickit2 clone, me compre por Internet una serie de pics, entre ellos los 18f14k50, que para mi sorpresa, necesitan un interfaz reductor, en las lineas de grabación, pues al estar alojadas en los mismos pines que el usb, no pueden superar los 3.3v. así que me he decidido a crear el mio propio, pues el que recomienda microchip, no existe aun....

para crearlo me he basado en un circuito sacado de la recopilación de minicircuitos que el amigo aitopes, ha posteado en el foro de _ww.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=13389.0
, os dejo aquí el esquema y la placa para que me deis vuestra opinión.

el diodo zener que se ve en el esquema, lo he puesto porque en la web de ayuda de microchip dicen que la vpp no debe superar lo 8.5v , si encontráis util el circuito y queréis gastarlo sin la opción de recorte del zener, solo tenéis que puentear la resistencia de limitación del zener y eliminar el zener.

Espero vuestros comentarios, sed clementes, es la primera vez que posteo un circuito..


----------



## bmfranky (Dic 5, 2009)

Hola de nuevo, chicos, aqui os dejo el circuito adaptador de nivel del pgc y pgd a 3.3v, con la configuracion de conectores del ICD2 clone. pongo los dos que gasto yo.
 de rj11 a rj11 y de rj11 a pines. espero que os sea de utilidad.


----------



## kraken1026 (Dic 7, 2009)

buenos dias compañeros. me gustaria saber si alguien tiene el programa como tal del programador, es decir el programa en mplab el punto exe que genera este, para poder programar el micro que tiene el programador.
agradesco enormemente a la persona que me lo pueda facilitar.


----------



## J2C (Dic 7, 2009)

Kraken1026

El programa a ser programado en el PIC18F2550 en su ultima versión esta dentro del Software del PicKit2 en MicroChip.

Saludos.               JuanKa.-


----------



## misticorocket (Dic 9, 2009)

mmm despues de leer un sinfin de propuestas he decidido hacer mi programador, creo que el diseño de luchin, lamentablemte le quiero hacer unas modificacione pero no puedo abrir los archivos de pcb q subio. Muchas gracias y felicidades a todos los proyectos.

saludos


----------



## juanseti (Dic 13, 2009)

volthor, si logras armarlo me cuentas, a mi no me ha querido funcionar(pickit2_moyapic_version_153), ahunque sospecho que es el cristal, aca en pereira no he podido conseguir ni el capacitor de 470nf ni la bobina de 680uHy tipo resistencia (solo consegui una de alambre de 540) que se supone en teoria deberia funcionar pero es inmensa. y bueno el circuito da señales de vida pero el pc no lo reconoce


----------



## muessli (Dic 16, 2009)

cheyo28, me parecio muy bueno tu diseño del PICKIT 2 creo que lo voy a armar, ahora una consulta, en tu descripcion del armado mencionas que usas Colofonia para barnizarlo, donde puedo conseguir esa resina aca en medellin? Si no recuerdo mal tambien sos de medellin no? 
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## diegoja (Dic 16, 2009)

Hola gente, planteo mi duda de nuevo, ya que no me supieron contestar la vez anterior. Si no consigo el PIC18F2550, lo puedo reemplazar por otro PIC?? por ej. por un PIC18F4550 u otro modelo???
Saludos. Diego.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 16, 2009)

En realidad si lo podés reemplazar con cualquier PIC que tenga módulo USB pero vas a tener que compilar el código del PICKIT2 vos mismo y meterselo al PIC, también vas a tener que modificar los pines utilzados , registros , etc....es preferible que consigas el PIC18F2550, te vas a evitar un montón de dramas


----------



## cheyo28 (Dic 16, 2009)

Buenas,

Amigop Muessli, te cuento que soy de la costa atlantica, pero puedes adquirir la resina en cualquier tienda de productos quimicos, esta debe disolverse en tiner o en alcohol isopropilico, en mi caso use un recipiente de compota y lo llene 3/4 de tiner y fui agregando las piedras hasta que estas se disolvieron y tornaron el liquido un poco anaranjado.

No obstante, puedes adquirirlo ya hecho en las tiendas electronicas como flux, consulta en Suconel que es de medallo, en mercadolibre esta a un muy buen precio

Ademas, hay un post referente a este tema de la fabricacion de flux:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/tutorial-fabricar-flux-soldante-protector-impresos-10224/

Saludos y exitos en tu proyecto,

Cheyo28


----------



## volthor (Dic 16, 2009)

hola juanseti 
gracias por la ayuda logre programar el pic 18F2550 con el programa art2003 que me recomendo.
estoy trabajando en el diseño del programador.
los componentes que le hacen falta yo los consigo de tarjetas de varios aparatos que cuando se me dañan los reciclo,  por ejemplo la bobina la sustraje de una tarjeta de un telefono que se me daño, esa tarjeta tiene varias bobinas si quiere le regalo una de ellas el problema es el envio.
por favor envieme un correo electronico suyo y le envio el diseño de lo que he hecho hasta ahora no he probado aun el programador pues quemare la tarjeta con el sistema de impresion laser para obtener el pcb y luego montar los componentes y verificar si sirve el programador.
chao amigos del foro


----------



## J2C (Dic 17, 2009)

Elneroo

Pues para programar los PIC's solo necesitas 5 señales que te entrega este programador, a saber:

1-  0 V     (VSS)
2-  +5V    (VDD)
3-  VPP     (MCLR)
4-  CLK      (CLOCK)
5-  DAT     (DATOS)

Si lees bien este *thread* (se que es largo, pero necesario para que aprendas lo que deseas), veras que esas 5 señales se aplican por lo general a distintas conexiones de un zocal ZIF de 40 pines de forma tal que puedas programar una amplia gama de microcontroladores de Microchip.

Saludos.             JuanKa.-


----------



## muessli (Dic 18, 2009)

cheyo28 dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Amigop Muessli, te cuento que soy de la costa atlantica, pero puedes adquirir la resina en cualquier tienda de productos quimicos, esta debe disolverse en tiner o en alcohol isopropilico, en mi caso use un recipiente de compota y lo llene 3/4 de tiner y fui agregando las piedras hasta que estas se disolvieron y tornaron el liquido un poco anaranjado.
> 
> ...



Gracias  amigo cheyo28, ya pude conseguirla, como medio quilo lo minimo pero bueno, le pasare flux hasta en los muebles de la casa.
Te hago otra consulta, la resistencia para grabar la memoria solo se pone para eso? 
Saludos.


----------



## dcastibl1 (Dic 19, 2009)

hey cheyo 28 tu de que parte de la costa eres por casualidad sera barranquilla? por ahi le eche un vistazo al quemador y lo hare... despues de que termine con el entrenador de pics que estoy haciendo saludos


----------



## cheyo28 (Dic 19, 2009)

Buenas a todos,


> Te hago otra consulta, la resistencia para grabar la memoria solo se pone para eso?
> Saludos.


 
si. Esta es una resistencia pull up que utiliza el pin 6 (auxiliar) para grabar las memorias, la verdad es que nunca lo he probado pero un amigo si y le ando...creo que por los post #19 y #20 hay foristas exponiendo este tema...aunque hay un cargador de baterias universal que usa una memoria...podria pobrarlo de parte mia......



> hey cheyo 28 tu de que parte de la costa eres por casualidad sera barranquilla? por ahi le eche un vistazo al quemador y lo hare... despues de que termine con el entrenador de pics que estoy haciendo saludos


 
Soy de Ciénaga, relativamente cerca eh...animo en la construccion de este quemador.

cheyo28


----------



## Cryn (Dic 20, 2009)

Con resistencias de pull-up en AUX y el otro pin que se usa para las memorias lee y escribe correctamente en las memorias...

yo también lo he probado

saludos.


----------



## emanuelr (Dic 30, 2009)

Hola Cheyo28, soy muy nuevo en los pics y me anime armar el programador, pero al conectarlo me sale una leyenda "Pickit 2 Vpp voltaje level error, check target and retry operation", no se como solucionarlo me podría decir que tengo que hacer para que funcione.


----------



## cheyo28 (Dic 30, 2009)

buenas,

Sabes emanuelr no soy muy diferente a tu nivel en cuanto a los pics....solo q tengo algo sobrado la creatividad...pero bueno animo y vamos a ver como podemos solucionar:

1. tienes el circuito montado en proto o ya en pcb? y cual esquema usaste el de moyano o el de felix?
2. Fijate q el error indica algun  problema en el "target" objetivo o mas bien al pic a programar, fijate qe tengas bien las conexiones del mismo, y si el pic con q pruebas corresponda a la conexion.
3. Sospecho de q la pata 12 tenga una conexion a tierra, si hicicte el montaje en pcb verifica la soldadura en este pin, a mi me paso cuando arme el gtpickit pero solo  no me detectaba el pic.
4. prueba leer el pic sin el mismo, para ver si te marca el mismo error.
5. prueba reprogramando el pic18f2550

Espero haberte ayudado y veraz q con el apoyo de los demas foristas conseguiras tener tu programador listo.

cheyo28


----------



## emanuelr (Dic 31, 2009)

Gracias Cheyo28, segui lo que me comentas, ya que arme el pcb y utilice el de felix; pense que eran los transistores, pues utilice uno de proposito general 2n2222, consegui una lupa y comence a checar, y encontre que el emisor de Q1, realmente no estaba conectado por la parte top a tierra, quedo listo y ya queme mi primer pic, te agradezco tu apoyo y a este foro.


----------



## cheyo28 (Dic 31, 2009)

ok felicitaciones emanuelr,

una duda...armaste el gtpickit full...mensionas la parte top del circuito...postea fotos.

cheyo28

ahhhh....feliz año nuevo


----------



## jor1703 (Ene 2, 2010)

Amigo cheyo28 he seguido tu programador de pic y es excelente ademas de tener una manufactura muy estetica te felicito amigo.
tambien quiero felicitar a moyano por su excelente trabajo


----------



## colmenares58 (Ene 2, 2010)

amigos amigos feliz año y felicitaciones por sus enseñanzas desinterezadas
no se pero creo que es hora de hacer una recopilacion del foro reuniendo las partes 
definitivas del quemador
gracias moyano gracias cheyo por sus aportes y a todos felicidad en este año


----------



## lazius (Ene 3, 2010)

Gente antes que nada felicitaciones a todos los que trabajaron por este proyecto y lo comparten. Les cuento que realice el diseño de Felix, programe mi 18f2550 con el art2003 sin problemas, lo conecto a la pc por usb y sucede que si aprieto el pulsador (mando pata 26 del pic a masa), el programador prende su led verde y empieza a titilar el rojo. Windows XP me dice que se detecto un dispositivo usb con errores, y no me instala el driver por asi decirlo. Lo probe en mas de 1 pc con controladoras usb de diferentes marcas y en todas me lo detecta mal. Sabrian decirme que puede estar pasando?

Otra duda que me llamo mucho la atencion, el 18f2550 que adquiri al parecer viene con el MCLR negado, y en el circuito de felix, la unica forma que me lo reconozca el win (mal) fue poniendo el MCLR a masa, sino la pc ni se entera q lo conecte. Es correcto eso? puede ser una version mas nueva del 18f2550?

Muchas gracias si pueden aclararme esas dudas, saludos!

...perdon en mi mensaje de arriba quise decir MCLR a 5v


----------



## cheyo28 (Ene 4, 2010)

Buenas a todos y feliz año nuevo,

Amigo Lazius, definitivamente el caso tuyo si es muy raro.



primero el led rojo qe indica el "power" es un led conectado entre el +5V y el gnd con su resistencia limitadora, el funcionamiento u operacion del pic18f2550 no deberìa afectar el funconamiento de este led, a menos que alla un corto, o algun retorno en fuente.

Te recomiendo que rebizes conexiones en la zona del pin 26 y el pulsador.

Prueba desconectando el pulsador y dejando la pata 26 libre, al conectar el programar si el software pickit 2 no lo reconoce, ve el menu "tools" y usa "check comunication".



De pics sè muy poco pero aunque el mclr del pic18f2550 sea negado en el pickit 2  hardware no usa el pin 1 que correcponde a mclr, no le veo transcendencia.
1 Vez leì un post donde hacian un reproductor de mp3 con este mismo pic con la diferencia de que tenian una letras intermedias, creo que pic18flc2550, que indicaban q el pic trabajaba por debajo del 5v hasta 3V idial para baterias....nosè se me ocurre que leas bien la referencia de tu pic y sus el google y datasheet para ver las especificaciones.
si tienes amigos haciendo el mismo quemador prueba con los pics ajenos....sin compromisos eh....jajaja
Realiza estas pruebas y no se sì Jonathan u otro experto del tema aporta para resolver tu problema.

Saludos cheyo28


----------



## lazius (Ene 4, 2010)

Cheyo28 antes q nada gracias por la respuesta. Busque el datasheet del 18f2550 de microchip y no se porque razon, figura el MCLR con el negado arriba, es algo muy raro, ya que he visto otro el cual no estaba con el negador. Si yo no pongo el MCLR a 5v, al conectarlo a la PC no hace NADA. 
Les comento que probe, estoy grabando el 18f2550 con el winpic800 y el programador ART2003. Probe poner la oscilacion en 20Mhz en el momento de grabar el pic, y oh sorpresa ahora el programador es detectado por la pc, se instala correctamente el driver de dispositivo de interfaz humana HID, PEEEERO......al iniciar el propic2 sale un cartel amarillo comentandome que el programador no tiene Sistema Operativo CARGADO!, a lo que me explico como puede ser si yo le grabe la firmware!. El propic me recomienda ir a tools y actualizar el SO, al poner esa opcion me da a seleccionar la firmware. Selecciono la misma que grabe con art2003, verifica bien el codigo, pero se ve que cuando lo quiere flashar en el 2550 algo se trunca ya que sigue diciendo lo mismo del SO. Puede ser que este poniendo algun parametro mal en el winpic a la hora de grabar el 18f2550?

Les pido si me pueden dar una mano ya que al parecer estoy bastante cerca de q funcione. Seran todos de gran ayuda, mil gracias de antemano.


...perdon  en el mensaje que postie arriba puse propic2, quise decir pickit 2.


----------



## cheyo28 (Ene 4, 2010)

como dicen los españoles....¡menudo problema!

sabes...cuando quise grabarle al firmware al pic18f2550 tambien quisè hacer un programador serial o paralelo, como tu art2003, pero a la hora del tè solo le pedì a un amigo que me quemara el pic on otro programador usb y "listo el pollo"; aunque la gratificacion y el aprendizaje haciendo la forma q elegiste, es invaluable. esa es eleccion de cada quien

Pues nunca he usado el winpic800, algun forista puede aportar para solucionar el inconveniente. ya q veo que definitivamente el problema es de firmware....oye y por cierto...que paso con el led de power?

cheyo


----------



## lazius (Ene 4, 2010)

Cheyo gracias por preocuparte!, te cuento y cuento en general, que FUNCIONO!!, efectivamente tenias razon, era problema grabar mal la firmware y me lo temia. Lo que hice fue modificar mi JDM por puerto serie que tengo para que grabe el 18f2550 (originalmente el JDM no trae la pata 8 a VSS. La cuestion que conecte el JDM con el 18f2550 y el winpic800, grabe la firmware de Felix, coloque el pic en el programador Pickit 2, y me seguia reconociendo q no tenia SO, pero fui a tools, seleccione de nuevo la firmware y voila!, luego de que el usb me lo reconocio como pickit 2 y todo, al abrir el software pickit 2 ya me dice que esta funcional y perfectamente detectado. La verdad despues de tanto luchar es increible ver que funcione. 
Lamentablemente el ART2003 algo hacia que no me grababa bien, pues recomiendo los que tengan problemas de reconocimiento como los que tuve yo que traten de usar algun JDM como tambien vi que recomendaban mas arriba, va de maravillas. Lo unico que me falta es grabar un pic de prueba con mi nuevo pickit 2 que no lo pude hacer xq no tengo zocalo, pero ya creo q no deberia tener probelmas al ser detectado bien.

Gracias a todos por darle manija al proyecto, gracias Moyano, gracias Felix, gracias cheyo28 por responder mis dudas y darme una mano!

Salutes.


----------



## volthor (Ene 5, 2010)

mecatrodatos
ok. me puedes ayudar en programarlo.
estoy ubicado aca en bogota en el barrio nueva marsella.
me puedes enviar su numero de tel y me comunico con usted par que me pueda ayudar.
gracias 
mi nombre es Leonardo Clavijo

cheyo 28 de que parte de colombia eres?

he visto todas las paginas de este foro y encuentro que muchos ya han logrado hacer el programador, seria interesante que todos los que lo pudieron realizar publiquen fotos de sus trabajos.
chao 
feliz año 2010


----------



## muessli (Ene 5, 2010)

Feliz 2010 amigos
una consulta para cheyo, arme tu programador amigo cheyo, soft me detecta el programador prto a la hora de programar pongo un 16f628a y me dice device no found, ya revise la conexion de la regleta y sale todo bien, vos tuviste algun problema con eso? Ademas lo puse directo de la reglata de 90°, o sea sin el zif y lo mismo...que sera?
Gracias.


----------



## cheyo28 (Ene 8, 2010)

Primero que todo perdon  amigo Muessli, por responderte tarde...la verdad creìa haber visto el post completo.

La verdad  es que no tube esa clase de problemas, ya he programado los pic16f84a, pic16f628a y el pic16f877, al principio tube problemas pero fue por una soldadura qe uniò el pin del vpp a tierra...como experiencia...si el led verde de "busy" no parapadea por un tiempo digamos: "prolongado"...hay problmeas de conexion...osea, si solo prende instantaneamente...eh.

otra posibilidad podrìa ser la bobina, de que tipo usaste y cual es su medida. recuerda que en el archivo de megaupload deje para conectar 2 bobinas en paralelo de 1000uH...osea el prducto es: 500uH. como en el 4 o 5 post de este tema dejè el archivo para conectar 2 bobinas en serie.

has probado con un solo microcontrolador, ni con otro ...que no sea el 16f628a?...y que tal que estè dañado...

me comentas estos planteamientos y espero que solucionemos el impace...

Saludos Cheyo28


----------



## batmanuel21 (Ene 11, 2010)

hola moyano disculpa la pregunta pero no se como van colocados todos los componetes no tendras un tipo pcb de como van los componentes de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 11, 2010)

si tenes el pcb wizard ...fijate en la vista real de la placa y ahi vas a encontrar como van todos los componentes


----------



## batmanuel21 (Ene 12, 2010)

ok muchas gracias si lo tengo espero encontrar la bobina que veo que es con la que han tenido problemas saludos


----------



## colmenares58 (Ene 12, 2010)

hola MOYANO espero tenga ya adelantado lo de 3.3 voltios completo como nos lo prometio para hacerme el quemador completo y luego no hacerle modificaciones


----------



## batmanuel21 (Ene 13, 2010)

hola moyano , felixls ustedes que son los sabios en este foro me pueden decir por favor si me sirven unas bobinas que encontre que parece ser son de tipo capacitor una dice 681 y la otra dice 470 cual de las dos me podira servir para el programador o le puedo poner cualquiera de las dos desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 13, 2010)

yo el programador ya lo probé en 3.3v y funciona correctamente ...el diseño es de un usuario del foro todopic. En cuanto termine la placa lo posteo


----------



## Cryn (Ene 14, 2010)

batmanuel21 dijo:


> hola moyano , felixls ustedes que son los sabios en este foro me pueden decir por favor si me sirven unas bobinas que encontre que parece ser son de tipo capacitor una dice 681 y la otra dice 470 cual de las dos me podira servir para el programador o le puedo poner cualquiera de las dos desde ya muchas gracias



Creo que la que dice 470 no servirá, la otra de 681 si que sirve, pero asegúrate que sean bobinas.

saludos.


----------



## rodrigo-99 (Ene 14, 2010)

hola
He comnezado con el armado de este programador, pero quiero que el zocalo zif este en la misma placa, tambien le agregare el AUX, mi duda es donde va conectada esta señal en el zif? en los diagramas que he visto no la tienen conectada en el zif

cada eeprom la tiene en diferente lugar, o como se usa, nunca he programado una

gracias y esperare el diagrama para 3.3v


----------



## batmanuel21 (Ene 15, 2010)

cryn muchas gracias por tu respuesta te mando un saludo

si es bobina pero creo que son del tipo capacitor

Hola felixls una pregunta si no encuentro el pulsador con 6 terminales la puedo poner otra como se la podria conectar de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## Cryn (Ene 15, 2010)

disculpa que me entrometa, pero a que pulsador de 6pines te refieres?


----------



## batmanuel21 (Ene 15, 2010)

hola cryn lo que pasa es que en el circuito de felixls el switch o pulsador que ectualiza al pic 18f2550 tiene 6 terminales checa el circuito gracias


----------



## Cryn (Ene 15, 2010)

aah ok, ya me fije el switc...

La verdad nose porque nuestro querido amigo felix puso ese switch, quizá le gustó más o fue el primero que tuvo a la mano...

Puedes colocar un pulsador normal de 2 pines o de 4 si es que encajaría en los huecos, sino... nose tendrás que forzarlo jeje o tratar de hacer alguna adaptación...

espero puedas reemplazarlo, saludos.


----------



## rodrigo-99 (Ene 15, 2010)

hoy fui a comprar lo necesario para rmar el circuito, pero hasta ahora que llegue a mi casa revise las cosas, me dieron un inductor de tipo capacitor pero no estoy seguro que sea de 680uH, solo tiene en la parte de arriba un punto y 681. no se si ustedes me puedan ayudar o conoscan de este tipo de inductores

gracias

hay alguna forma de medirla? no tengo el instrumento para medir inductancias


----------



## Cryn (Ene 16, 2010)

Normalmente si mides una bobina con un multimetro digital, como es solo un alambre envuelto leerás una resistencia muy baja, en cambio un capacitor no hace ello.


----------



## rodrigo-99 (Ene 16, 2010)

pero mi duda es, si me la dieron de 680mH o 680uH

gracias por responder


----------



## canaric (Ene 17, 2010)

compre el pickit3 pero viene con el software de MPLAB y yo me arme el pickit 2 cloned funciona muy bien con el software v2.61, ahora cuando conecto el programador pickit3 original es de color rojo el plastico, no me lo reconoce el soft. viene un soft como el pickit 2 compatible con el pickit3 o tengo que tirarlo a la basura.


----------



## J2C (Ene 17, 2010)

Rodrigo-99

681 = 680 uH pues las bobinas cuando estan marcadas de esa manera es con base en micro H = uH.

Saludos.   JuanKa.


----------



## rodrigo-99 (Ene 17, 2010)

gracias, mañana lunes voy a comprar lo que me falta para terminarlo y probarlo


----------



## Cryn (Ene 17, 2010)

canaric dijo:


> compre el pickit3 pero viene con el software de MPLAB y yo me arme el pickit 2 cloned funciona muy bien con el software v2.61, ahora cuando conecto el programador pickit3 original es de color rojo el plastico, no me lo reconoce el soft. viene un soft como el pickit 2 compatible con el pickit3 o tengo que tirarlo a la basura.


El pickit3 solo funciona con el MPLAB, no tiene software propio como el pickit2. Como es software 2.61 que dices es solo para el pickit2 no funcionará con el pickit3.

Como te dije para el pickit3 por ahora solo el MPLAB, al menos por ahora porque la gente de microchip supuestamente está trabajando en mejorarlo.

saludos.


----------



## muessli (Ene 22, 2010)

cheyo28 dijo:


> Primero que todo perdon  amigo Muessli, por responderte tarde...la verdad creìa haber visto el post completo.
> 
> La verdad  es que no tube esa clase de problemas, ya he programado los pic16f84a, pic16f628a y el pic16f877, al principio tube problemas pero fue por una soldadura qe uniò el pin del vpp a tierra...como experiencia...si el led verde de "busy" no parapadea por un tiempo digamos: "prolongado"...hay problmeas de conexion...osea, si solo prende instantaneamente...eh.
> 
> ...



Hola, gracias cheyo por contestar, hace unos dias llegue de pór alla cerca tu tierra visitando, pero bueno. Efectivamente eran las bobinas, revisando el codigo de colores vi que me vendieron cualquier cosa menos lo que les pedi. Ya el programador esta funcionando al 100, la unica modificacion que le hice fue dejar fija la resistencia de programacion de memoria habilitandola con un puente que se ve a la derecha del ZIF. Adjunto una imagen para mostrarlo.
Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## batmanuel21 (Ene 24, 2010)

hola buenas noches acabo de armar el programador de moyano al parecer todo anda de 10 me lo detecta el soft del pickit2 pero el problema es que no me detecta el pic 16f84 no se si lo estoy conectando mal que es lo mas probable alguno de ustedes me podria decei como se debe conectar de antemano muchas gracias ah y antes que se mo olvide el programador debe de llevar algun cuidado especial al momento de manipularlo es decir no le causo algun daño alpic si lo llegase atocar directamente con las manos gracias


----------



## cheyo28 (Ene 24, 2010)

buenas a todos,

Felicitaciones a mi paisano Muessli te que do elegante ese gtpickit full 2.0, podria llamarse asì no?...

y entonces estuvistes en las fiestas del caiman?....el rabjo no  me dejò disfrutarlas
Te sugiero que subas el pcb del zif modificado para que todos en el foro lo tengan a la mano...

a batmanuel 21...En el post 1 muestra como conectar los pines de 18 pin y mas completo en el blog de Felix. Y con el cuidado de los pics yo diria que el mismo cuidado de los IC c-mos.

Saludos y exitos

cheyo28


----------



## kilermenjose (Ene 24, 2010)

Buenas a todos, recientemente me intersa todo el tema de la programacion de las Pic`s y quiero hacer un programador, estoy interesado en hacer el que posteo Moyano Jonathan en la primera pagina de este tema. pero tengo unas dudas:

1. adjunto dejo una imagen del pcb, que no se como es la distribucion de los pines, se que hay se conecta las memorias, pero no se de que forma. Me imagino que ahi va un cable hasta otro circuito, que es donde se conecta las memorias.o no? de ser asi como seria ese otro circuito..


----------



## batmanuel21 (Ene 24, 2010)

gracias por tu respuesta cheyo asi lo eh conectado y no me lo detecta no se si hay algun error en mi programador el systema lo detecta bien dice pickit encontrado y conectado y cuando conecto el pic16f84 me dice que no lo reconoce y esto (id=ffff) gracias por su apoyo en que funcione mi programador

hola acabo de testear los voltajes en el icsp y en el primer pin no me da los 13 o 14 volts de programacion y en el segundo si me da los 5 como podria arreglar esto  pero el detalle es que cuando doy trouble shot en verificar vpp me dice que esta bien esto es por que no me detecta el pic gracias por su ayuda


----------



## rodrigo-99 (Ene 25, 2010)

Apenas pude armar mi programador, en protoboard y me funciono perfectamente a la primera, pronto lo pasare a pcb, tratare de diseñar el pcb yo mismo, no lo pude haber hecho sin sus aportes gracias

de todos modos, tambien estoy esperando el circuito para programar a 3.3v y el zif integrado


----------



## batmanuel21 (Ene 26, 2010)

hola alguno de ustedes me podria decir como conecto el programador de ucontrol con el pickit del moyana quiero ver si mi programador funciona con el gracias


----------



## muessli (Ene 26, 2010)

cheyo28 dijo:


> buenas a todos,
> 
> Felicitaciones a mi paisano Muessli te que do elegante ese gtpickit full 2.0, podria llamarse asì no?...
> 
> ...



Que tal Cheyo, no, no andube por la caimanera, mas bien un poco mas abajo en coveñitas, me quede con las ganas del fieston ese...
Aca subo la placa del zif modificado, aunque es un minimo cambio pero bueno.
Saludos


----------



## reidid485 (Ene 26, 2010)

ke onda Moyano Jonathan, quisiera saber si el programador que compartes funciona con AMD??, mi pregunta se debe a que hace un tiempo arme GTP USB LITE y solo me funcionaba el pc's que tenian Intel y con AMD nada, asi que necesito saber el caso del tuyo para que me anime a armarlo
de antemano gracias!


----------



## cheyo28 (Ene 26, 2010)

Buenas a todos,

Amigo muessli con pequeños aportes se hacen grandes avances.

a Reidid485, le comento que tengo un portatil con procesador amd sempron del año 2006 y el pickit 2 funciona sin inconvenientes.

Saludos y exitos

Cheyo28


----------



## batmanuel21 (Ene 27, 2010)

hola buenas noches nuevamente pido de su ayuda para ver si alguien me ayuda a como programar el pic 16f84 con el entrenador de ucontrol en su esquema me muestra los pines de icsp qu e se conectan asi el primero a tierra el segundo a nada el tercero y cuartto a datos y clock respectivamente y quinto a nada sera que con la fuente externa que tiene se puede programar gracias por su apoyo


----------



## cheyo28 (Ene 27, 2010)

Amigo batmanuel lo primero que le digo es no desesperarce.

si tienes armado el pickit en proto board...te sgiero que lo desarmes y lo rearmes depronto tengas malas conexiones.

Si ya tienes la pcb lista, virifica que las soldaduras no esten tocando otras pistas o a tierra, tambien si se te paso conecatar un emisor o colector de transistores y por que nó falsos contactos

Ya rebizaste la bobina...¡¡¡¡¡esto es Clave!!!!....verifica que esta sea la adecuada.

lo del icsp del entrenador de Ariel de mi parte diria que no es conpatible con el iscp que te entrega el pickit2, seria que hicieras modificaciones pequeñas, yo no uniria un voltaje de 5v del usb en paralelo de un 5v externo...en teoria no deberi pasar nada...pero....; te recomiendo que uses el esquema que adjunto y conectes el pic16f84a son solo 5 conexiones no necesitas mas.

Saludos y exitos

cheyo28


----------



## HUGO Z (Ene 28, 2010)

QUE ES WIKI??
Un wiki, o una wiki, es un sitio web cuyas páginas web pueden ser editadas por múltiples voluntarios a través del navegador web. Los usuarios pueden crear, modificar o borrar un mismo texto que comparten. Los textos o «páginas wiki» tienen títulos únicos. Si se escribe el título de una «página wiki» en algún lugar del wiki entre dobles corchetes (...), esta palabra se convierte en un «enlace web» a la página wiki.

La mayor parte de los wikis actuales conservan un historial de cambios que permite recuperar fácilmente cualquier estado anterior y ver 'quién' hizo cada cambio, lo cual facilita enormemente el mantenimiento conjunto y el control de usuarios destructivos. Habitualmente, sin necesidad de una revisión previa, se actualiza el contenido que muestra la página wiki editada.

LEYES DE LA ROBOTICA

En ciencia ficción las tres leyes de la robótica son un conjunto de normas escritas por Isaac Asimov, que la mayoría de los robots de sus novelas y cuentos están diseñados para cumplir. En ese universo, las leyes son "formulaciones matemáticas impresas en los senderos positrónicos del cerebro" de los robots (lo que hoy llamaríamos ROM). Aparecidas por primera vez en el relato Runaround (1942), establecen lo siguiente:

1.Un robot no debe dañar a un ser humano o, por su inacción, dejar que un ser humano sufra daño.
2.Un robot debe obedecer las órdenes que le son dadas por un ser humano, excepto si estas órdenes entran en conflicto con la Primera Ley.
3.Un robot debe proteger su propia existencia, hasta donde esta protección no entre en conflicto con la Primera o la Segunda Ley.
Esta redacción de las leyes es la forma convencional en la que los humanos de las historias las enuncian; su forma real sería la de una serie de instrucciones equivalentes y mucho más complejas en el cerebro del robot.

Asimov atribuye las tres Leyes a John W. Campbell, que las habría redactado durante una conversación sostenida el 23 de diciembre de 1940. Sin embargo, Campbell sostiene que Asimov ya las tenía pensadas, y que simplemente las expresaron entre los dos de una manera más formal.

yo creo que estas leyes son fundamentales para la aplicacion de la robotica en general dependiendo del ambito de trabajo en el que este la maquina o el robot, ya que la es muy variada la aplicacion de los robots en todo el mundo.

by MUUSH


----------



## Cryn (Ene 28, 2010)




----------



## batmanuel21 (Ene 29, 2010)

Yujuuuu por fin funciono mi programador gracias moyano por ytu gran aporte no conectaba bien el pic en el proto ppero por fin lo detectoo estoy feliz


----------



## cheyo28 (Ene 29, 2010)

me uno a mi amigo cryn

ahh...y felicitaciones a batmanuel por tener funcionand su pickit 2, ya solo te faltarìa montarlo en pcb y listo el pollo.

cheyo28


----------



## Cryn (Ene 29, 2010)

cheyo28 dijo:


> me uno a mi amigo cryn


jajaja creo que se equivocó de post nuestro amigo Hugo, o quizá se equivocó de vaso


----------



## falflores (Ene 30, 2010)

Hola a todos:

Primero que nada les agradezco de corazón a todos, en especial a Moyano y a Felix, todo el tiempo que han invertido en este proyecto, soy de México, y estoy por armarme un programador y tanto el de Moyano, como el de Felix se ven estupendos, sin mencionar los otros tantos que Felix ha publicado en su blog.

Les recomendaría a todos los usuarios que tengan dudas, que primero lean TODOS los comentarios, o al menos la mayor cantidad posible, se que son muchísimo (yo me tarde 2 días), pero creo que es un pequeñisimo esfuerzo en comparación al esfuerzo que han hecho los compañeros al desarrollar este programador, al comenzar a leer estuve a punto de preguntar muchas dudas, pero conforme seguí leyendo la mayoría de mis dudas se diciparon.

De nuevo les agradezco a todos tu tiempo y esfuerzo, y próximamente me daré a la tarea de realizarlo, ya sabrán más de mi.

Un abrazo.


----------



## jartur (Ene 31, 2010)

Buenas a todos,

Amigos después de un tiempo buscando en la red me encontré con los aportes que se hacen en esta comunidad y me fue muy bien.

Yo arme mi Pickit2 clone en base al de Moyano que le quedo muy bien pero yo anteriormente he armado otros seriales como los jdm y puerto paralelo, y siempre me inclino por colocar las bases para cada tipo de pic y memorias para que no cometa equivocaciones es una decisión muy mía, me gusta mas como se ve de esta manera. les subire unas fotos del programador completo con dos base externas una para dspic y otra pic de 3.3v por frank esta se conecta con Cable Jumper Macho al protoboar y le coloque para el sistema de grabar el programa en memorias eeprom para luego con presionar el botón grabe el pic sin la computadora.

Ya he probado los siguientes pic sin ningún problema:

-Pic

12f629
12f675
12f683
16f84a
16f876a
16f877a
16f916
16f917
16f627
16f628
18f2550
18f4550

-DsPic

30f4011

-Memorias

24lc16b
24lc02b
24lc256
24lc512
Atmel24c512

Voy a tratar de conseguir una mejor cámara se ven borrosas.

Saludos a todos

Jartur


----------



## julioaribi (Feb 1, 2010)

Saludos a todos y felicitaciones a los que han logrado armar los programadores y les han funcionado de 10, y a quienes no pues seguir intentanto. Agradecimientos a los que han aportado los clones. Yo tengo un programador serial que segun soporta el 18F2550 y creo que por alli ya tengo la solucion para cargar el firmware para el pickit2 clone. Quiero armar el de moyano y en estos momentos estoy bajando el eagle layout para ver la modificacion al zocalo ZIP que hizo el amigo muessli al cual felicito por su trabajo. Comentare luego de los  avances logrados y espero contar con su ayuda por si algun problema.


----------



## edie (Feb 1, 2010)

hola una pregunta el condensador 470 nF de la pata 14 lo encontre en poliester, no hay ningun problema si uso ese???


----------



## Cryn (Feb 1, 2010)

No creo que haya problema con el poliester...

saludos


----------



## bmfranky (Feb 5, 2010)

Enhorabuena jartur, se ve un montaje muy trabajado, me alegra que a alguien mas le haya servido mi diseño.

¿podridas incluir el esquema y el diseño de placa ,por si a otros compañeros les interesa montar-lo?

De nuevo te digo un gran trabajo... , al igual que a todos los compañeros que han posteado sus ideas, hasta crear este gran hilo que es una gran ayuda, para todos los que nos embarcamos en crear un grabador de pics.


----------



## Tinrik (Feb 6, 2010)

Buenas a todos.

Acabo de montar en PCB el Pickit 2 Clone que hay colgado en la primera página, con todos los componentes tal y como aparecen en el esquemático. Le grabé el .hex al 18F2550 con un TE-20 y WinPic 800, e instalé tanto Pickit 2 v.2.61 como MPLAB IDE v8.43. Al conectar la placa, me dió errores al instalar los drivers, pero no me aparece en el administrador de dispositivos con la interrogación amarilla :S En el MPLAB si escojo el programador Pickit 2 me dice "Not found"...

¿Alguien podría ayudarme a encontrar el problema? Llevaba bastante tiempo trabajando en la placa y me he llevado un gran disgusto cuando he visto el resultado... Por supuesto las conexiones están comprobadas millones d veces...

Un saludo y gracias de antemano!


----------



## kiolko (Feb 6, 2010)

anto_nito dijo:


> Hola nuevamente aqui le muestro la fotos de mi programador eclipse junto al zocalo zif completamnete funcional, solo que en lugar del eclipse programador, se conectará su tan apreciado clon del pickit, solo que la distribucion de los pines ISCP en eclipse y en el clon pickit no es la misma, en cuanto le haga las pequeñas correcciones para que funcione con el clon, lo subo en PCB y pdf listo para que lo impriman. y una disculpa por la calidad de las fotos pero las tome con el celular.



¿anto_nito Podrías pasarme el esquema del ZIF para el Eclipse?
Es que apenas estoy comenzando en esto de los PICS y los programadores y me interesaría adaptar la versión actual del Eclipse, para ponerle un Zócalo ZIF pero todo integrado en una misma PCB,y mi problema es que no se muy bien como tengo que hacer las conexiones ya que no tengo mucha idea de como funcionan los PICS. Ya tengo re-diseñado el eclipse solo me faltan las conexiones al ZIF, he leído que hay que ponerle un interruptor o algo de eso. Pero no me queda muy claro, tampoco me queda claro que hacer con Vcc, VDD y OFF que viene en el diseño con ICSP

Pos1: Si no me lo puedes/quieres pasar. ¿Podrías ayudarme hablando en privado?
Pos2: Perdonen mi torpeza, estoy empezando en esto de los PICS, porque estoy haciendo un F.P. De grado superior en Desarrollo de Prototipos electrónicos, y es importante hacerme un Programador a medida que de buenos resultados y sea versátil.

Un Saludo y Gracias


----------



## batmanuel21 (Feb 9, 2010)

hola atodos ya tengo el excelente programador que moyano nos hizo favor de poner aqui quisiera saber si alguine de uds tiene el circuito de un entrenador para poder probar este excelente programador de entemano muchas gracias


----------



## kuribusss (Feb 10, 2010)

hola a todos!!!
de antemano queiro felicitar a todos los aportadores de ideas y coolaboradores del foro que nutren con sus conocimientos a nuevas generaciones.
Ya tengoo mi programador en proto =D y soy feliz..

adjunto una imagen


----------



## maverick_007 (Feb 14, 2010)

hola tengo unos problemas con el programador arme el jdm en protoboard y programe el frimware al pic18f2550, asta aki ningun problema, luego monte el circuito del cargador usb en otro protoboard y lo conecte al pc y abri el programa pickit2 vercion 2.60 y lo reconocio sin nungun problema, pero cuando coloco un pic 16f84a no lo programa solo lo reconoce cuando le coloco reed y me pide que le coloque un sistema operativo al pickitme aparece la siguiente ventana y el led rojo ( creo que es el busy ) parpadea indefinidamente.

bueno esa es mi situacion ojala me puedan ayudar porfa plissssssssss

PD: como subo la foto?


----------



## kuribusss (Feb 14, 2010)

Ve al boton "ir a avanzado" a la derecha de "enviar respuesta", en segida te dirigira a una nueva ventana
da click en el simbolo de adjuntar (un clip)  y buscas la imagen que quieres


----------



## maverick_007 (Feb 14, 2010)

ok grax aki esta la foto , por el momento lo que ago es ir provando vercion por vercion del programador ( desde la 1.0.0 ) y tengo los mismos problemas el computador lo reconoce sin ningun problema pero a la hora de programar el pic16f84a se pega Y_Y bueno seguire probando.


----------



## kuribusss (Feb 14, 2010)

Me parece que el problema no radica en el software de programacion, ya que te recoonoce
el dispositivo sin problemas cuando no conectas tu pic, lo unico que se me ocurre es que estas haciendo un corto en la conexion del pic, yo tenia el mismo problema...
pero me da flojera escribir por este medio 
tienes algun medio de mensageria instantanea??


----------



## maverick_007 (Feb 14, 2010)

sip ok te dejo mi emilio 

*Como no cumplo las políticas del Foro me editaron el mensaje @ políticas del Foro.Com*

, mira por las pruebas que e realizado asta el momento me quede con la vercion 2.61 del programa y la vercion2.32 del frimware y para corregir el problema donde requiere de un sistema operativo lo que ago es ir a herramientas y cargar un sistema operativo y todo vuelve a la "normalidad"    ( bien entre comillas jejeje) pero me di cuenta que para no tener que cargar a cada rato el frimware primero cierro el programa y luego desconecto el cargador, antes desconectaba en cargador y despues cerraba el programa y cuando se cargaba el programa me pedia que le cargara el frimware  de momento ya e solucionado eso lo que me interesa es programar el pic16f84a.


----------



## maverick_007 (Feb 16, 2010)

hola les comento que al memonto de armar este programador se me presentaron una gran cantidad de inconvenientes, pero mede cidi y lo monte en una placa perforada y lo puse en una caja y me funciono a la perfeccion todos los problemas que abia tenido se devian al mal estado de la protoboard Y_Y la voy a tener que jubilar  bueno aqui les dejo unas fotos de como quedo el invento ^_^ .


----------



## danrod (Feb 16, 2010)

GRacias compañero por el gran aporte... PICKIT2 clon me ha programado el PIC18F4685, tenia el GTP USB summer 2005 y no me lo reconocia..........
Gracias


----------



## arreglin (Feb 21, 2010)

Hola a todos :

tengo el pic 18f2550 para hacer el programador usb pickit2_moyapic_version_153

para poder programarlo estoy usando el programa winpi800 v3.64, y quiero cargarle la version Firmware V2.33,  al principio no me lo reconocia asta que encontre que al pin 26(PGM) como al 8 y19 del mismo hay que ponerlos a a tierra o a gnd del programador.  ahora me lo reconoce y lo lee pero cuando lo quiero programar me aparece una ventana que  me da el siguiente error y no me lo programa .

                                            ERROR  de escritura en direccion 0x000000

                                                      Escrito 0xEF85   leido 0xFFFF


 alguien le ha pasado de que se le presente este error??  como puedo solucionarlo.

estos pic los he comprado para hacerme el programador por usb ya que en mi pc no tengo puerto serie ni paralelo, he comprado algunos conversores y adaptadores de USB a SERIAL  y de USB  a LPT  pero no me funcionaron.

desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## muessli (Feb 21, 2010)

Para los que tengan problemas para grabar el 18f2550, pongo aqui un diagrama y su configuracion que me funciono de una, a diferencia del famoso art2003 en el que se deben tener varias consideraciones.
Suerte y saludos.


----------



## Nunainos (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en esto de la electronica y los pic. y antes de nada quiero dar las gracias a todos los que han hecho posible (Moyano, Cheyo, etc) que poco a poco encontremos quemadores de gran calidad.
He entrado en el foro para poder hacer un quemador de pics,  pero me pierdo porque uno dice una cosa otro dice otra cosa, el de mas  alla dice que mejoro no se que porque fallaba, resumiendo, que no me  entero. Me gustaria pediros  el favor de si es posible que me dijeras de  donde me puedo bajar, el pcb, los componenentes que necesito para  armarlo, en fin todo lo necesario, por ejemplo el programador del amigo Cheyo. Espero que puedan ayudarme. Ire poniendo mis progresos, ademas de que quiero meterlo en su cajita, etc.

Espero que puedan ayudarme. Sin mas reciban todos un gran abrazo de un forero agradecido.


----------



## volthor (Feb 24, 2010)

Saludos a todos los foristas.
hola Muessli como paso esta conexion J1 a puerto paralelo que es lo que funciona mi computador, que es la salida hacia la impresora.
gracias espero me colabores. he intentado con el art2003 y no he podido programar el pic 18f2550 .


----------



## muessli (Feb 25, 2010)

volthor dijo:


> Saludos a todos los foristas.
> hola Muessli como paso esta conexion J1 a puerto paralelo que es lo que funciona mi computador, que es la salida hacia la impresora.
> gracias espero me colabores. he intentado con el art2003 y no he podido programar el pic 18f2550 .



Hola Volthor, no vas a poder grabar con este circuito adaptandole una db25 (puerto de impresora) ya que el soft de grabacion genera las señales de grabacion por el puerto serie, y por ahi no es lo mismo si cambias la configuracion y queres grabar. Fijate si podes acceder a alguna computadora de algun amigo y usarle 1 minuto el puerto serie, no te va a tomar mayor tiempo. Si definitivamente no podes, lei por ahi que el art2033 funciona si le pones una fuente externa, osea en lugar de alimentarlo con el puerto le pones una fuente de 5V. Si tampoco funciona esto en esta pagina http://www.members.aon.at/electronics/pic/picpgm/software.html hay programadores paralelos que me dijo un amigo que graban bien los 18FXXXX.
Contame que te salio de todo.
Saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 26, 2010)

para los que programan bajo linux les pongo este link que me pareció muy interesante...se trata de una interfaz de programación para el pickit2 http://www.cannasoftware.com/component/option,com_jdownloads/Itemid,33/task,viewcategory/catid,1/ con este software ustedes van a poder grabar sus micros directamente como lo hacen en windows... espero les sirva.


----------



## Riveay (Feb 26, 2010)

Hola,

Alguien me puede decir porque con el conector USB no usan un Clock en el pin RB6?

Gracias.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 26, 2010)

A que te referís ?? 





> Hola,
> 
> Alguien me puede decir porque con el conector USB no usan un Clock en el pin RB6?
> 
> Gracias.


----------



## Riveay (Feb 26, 2010)

Me refiero a que si se usa un puerto serial para la programación, uno de los  pines del conector va al RB6 de por ejemplo un PIC16F84, esto es para que entre en modo de programación junto con el Vpp, pero veo tu diagrama y el Clock solo esta conectado al ICSP, no al puerto USB.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 26, 2010)

Disculpá mi ignorancia...por favor subi una foto o inmagen donde se muestre lo que me decis..


----------



## J2C (Feb 26, 2010)

Riveay

Tu te refieres a que debe entrar el CLOCK en el micro a programar por el Pin RB6, en este caso tenemos dos placas:

a) el programador en si con la gestion de las señales y

b) la placa del los conectores, en este tread fue usado por la mayoria un Zocalo ZIF

La conexión entre el programador y la placa del ZIF se realiza por el conector ICSP. Si leyeras varias paginas mas de las que has leido te darias cuenta. Quedo a tu disposición para aclararte mas el tema.

Saludos.             JuanKa.-


----------



## Riveay (Feb 26, 2010)

En este esquema puedes ver que hay un pin llamado Clock que va la pata RB6 de los PICs, ya que es "Input/output pin (with interrupt-on-change).
Internal software programmable weak pull-up. Serial programming clock." Es decir el reloj para la programación serial.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=29812&stc=1&d=1267230848

Gracias J2C,

A lo que me refiero es que si es necesario el Clock en un programador USB, porque vi el diagrama con el que empezó el thread y la pata RB6 no va conectada a nada. Mi duda es si no importa eso, porque en todos los diagramas con coneccion serial DB9 el pin 7 del conector serial lleva la señal del Clock.


----------



## J2C (Feb 26, 2010)

Riveay

Es correcto lo que dices tu, pero el PIC18F2550 del programador no se programa en este programador o por medio del ICSP mostrado en el schematico.

Debera ser programado con un "bootLoader" como esta indicado en las primeras respuestas del *thread* y luego al instalar el MPLAB le cargara la actualización del Firmware correspondiente via USB.

Espero haberte aclarado la duda.

Saludos.   JuanKa.-


----------



## Riveay (Feb 26, 2010)

Todavia no está aclarada, perdon por no ser lo suficientemente explicito.

Mi duda es que hace el Clock? y porque en los programadores DB9 aparece y en los USB no?

Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Feb 26, 2010)

Riveay dijo:


> Todavia no está aclarada, perdon por no ser lo suficientemente explicito.
> 
> Mi duda es que hace el Clock? y porque en los programadores DB9 aparece y en los USB no?
> 
> Saludos.


 

Amigo Riveay insisto, ese micro PIC18F2550 que ves no es el micro a programar, sino que es uno que maneja los tiempos y las señales a programar en los otros micros que colocaras por medio del conector ICSP en un circuito armado o por medio de la placa del Zocalo ZIF.

Creo que estas mezclando los temas.

Saludos.   JuanKa.-


----------



## Riveay (Feb 26, 2010)

Aaaa ya entendi.

Conecto a mi PC la placa con el PIC18F2550 y a esa placa le conecto por el ICSP un programador común y corriente como el q puse en la foto y la placa con el PIC18F2550 va a mandar los datos al progamador. o sigo mal?

Gracias.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bueno ya lei más y ya entendí la magia de los conectores ISCP.

Muchas gracias J2C por la ayuda, ahora haré mi clon del Pickit2


----------



## J2C (Feb 27, 2010)

Riveay

Exacto, al tener el conector ICSP te permite colocarle una plaqueta con Zocalo ZIF, también mostrada en algunos post's, con facilidades para programar distintos encapsulados de micros PIC. Ó en su defecto programar por el conector ICSP de tu plaqueta, con la cual trabajarias.

Saludos.      JuanKa.-


----------



## noe86 (Feb 27, 2010)

SALUDOS
Soy nuevo en esto de los micros y tambien en este foro,en días anteriores entre a este foro en donde me encontré este excelente programador que hiso  Moyano Jonathan que por cierto te doy mil gracias x tu aportación que ayuda a muchos que les interesa estos temas, me anime a hacerlo y me está ayudando muchísimo en mis prácticas de microcontroladores ya he programado algunos pic con este los cuales son: PIC18F2520,PIC18F252,PIC18F2420 y algunos PIC16 y todos de maravilla aunque al principio tuve unos problemitas pero los resolví ya que en el diagrama que esta posteado en la primera página tiene un error en lo que es la conexión de los datos de USB D+ y D-  pero lo resolví y es que esto se debió a que me anime a hacer mi propio diseño del PCB con zócalo zif incluido y pues ahí les dejo unas imágenes de cómo me quedo el programador y por cierto vi que ibas a hacer la versión completa de el pickit2 ya que este es el clon lite y no programa los de 3.6v ya tendrás esa versión para animarme a hacerla de cualquier forma muchas gracias Moyano y si alguien quiere que le pase el diseño del pcb postéemelo y con gusto lo subiré.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 28, 2010)

estaría bueno tener a mano el PCB así cada uno lo adapta a sus necesidades....yo por mi parte el diseño para el programador ya lo tengo listo para 3.3v pero me tengo que conseguir algunos micros para poder hacer las pruebas..


----------



## colmenares58 (Feb 28, 2010)

hola Moyano resucitaste como vamos recuerda que nos prometiste un tutorial y el pcb final lo estoy esperando recuerde que lo prometido es deuda, quisiera que fueramos concluyendo cual el es pcb definitivo, le digo esto a ud porque fue quien inicio el foro y desde luego tiene todo el derecho a hacerlo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 28, 2010)

Obvio que lo prometido es deuda y no lo dudes en que lo voy a hacer..
Un saludo !


----------



## Jackcer (Feb 28, 2010)

cheyo28 dijo:


> Buenas a todos, perdido he?
> 
> bueno no he leido los nuevos comentarios de este fabuloso programador de pics, pero queria compartir mis experiencias para montar mi propio pickit2.
> lo que hice fue uno con zocalo zif integrado en la pcb, me base del aporte de mi compatriota mecatrodatos....mis agradecimientos por despejarme de mis dudas...aunque no he probado una variedad de pics, he visto un excelente rendimiento con los 16f84 y el 16f877, con quienes aprendo a programar.
> ...


Que tal *Cheyo*,  mis felicitaciones por tu diseño a doble capa muy buena estetica. Pero como no he podido conseguir bakelita doble faz me gustaria saber si puedes enviarme los archivos en eagle del diseño hecho con una sola capa que mostraste en el mensaje #742 de la pag 38. Te lo agradeceria infinitamente.


----------



## cheyo28 (Mar 3, 2010)

> Que tal *Cheyo*,  mis felicitaciones por tu diseño a doble capa muy buena estetica. Pero como no he podido conseguir bakelita doble faz me gustaria saber si puedes enviarme los archivos en eagle del diseño hecho con una sola capa que mostraste en el mensaje #742 de la pag 38. Te lo agradeceria infinitamente


 
Ok. ahora estoy fuera de casa, mañana te dejo el archivo


----------



## Ruben6103795 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hola a todos, bueno quisiera salir un poco del tema pero tengo una pregunta relacionado a los PIC´s, es cierto o no que sí tocas un las patillas de los PIC´s ¿estos se dañan debido a la electroestatica de las manos?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 3, 2010)

No es algo muy improbable....yo siempre que los agarro les toco los pines y nunca se han quemado ...pero no es recomendable.


----------



## atricio (Mar 3, 2010)

bueno no es tanto asi sino que para el micro no es ni cero ni uno que le estas dando con el potencial que tengas en tus manos sino que le estas dejando en alta impedancia al micro y por eso se queman no se si estoy bien porque mi profesor nos explico asi si no es asi alguien con mas experiencia podrian aclararnos


----------



## luisperezmedina (Mar 3, 2010)

Hola chicos acá les dejo el esquema del PICkit2






Materiales:
BUTTON,CONN-SIL3	(PULSADOR N/A)
C1,CAP,15pF
C2,CAP,15pF
C3,CAP-ELEC,47uF
C4,CAP-ELEC,47uF
C5,CAP,100nF
C6,CAP-ELEC,10uF
C7,CAP,100nF
D1,LED-GREEN
D2,LED-RED
D3,1N4148
D4,1N4148
ISCP,CONN-H6	 (MOLEX DE 6 PINES)
J2,AU-Y1005-R	 (MINI PUERTO USB)
J3,CWR-134-40-0000	(ZOCALO ZIF 40 PINES)
L1,INDUCTOR,680UH
Q1,BC548
Q2,BC557
Q3,BC548
Q4,BC548
R1,RES,470
R2,RES,470
R3,RES,33
R4,RES,33
R5,RES,33
R6,RES,1k
R7,RES,4.7k
R8,RES,2.7k
R9,RES,100k
R10,RES,10k
R11,RES,100
R12,RES,10k
R13,RES,10k
R14,RES,4.7k
SELEC,CONN-SIL3 (CONMUTADOR DE 3 PINES) 
U1,PIC18F2550
X1,CRYSTAL,FREQ=20MHz

Para mas info y PCB, pueden visitar el siguiente link:
http://ib-electronic.com/index-6-PICKit.html


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 4, 2010)

está muy bueno el diseño yo ahora estoy haciendo uno completo que soporte todos los micros de la línea de microchip (dentro del soporte del PICKIT2 ).


----------



## cheyo28 (Mar 7, 2010)

al  amigo jacker le dejo el pcb en eagle del pickit clone de una fas con base zif. no lo encontraba....

Cualquier duda me comentas.


Chaeyo28


----------



## natalmx (Mar 7, 2010)

Muy buen aporte, de haber visto esto, pude haber ahorradome algo de dinero, y cómo quería un programador universal por USB que lo soportara Windows 7 (64 bits) tuve que comprar el MASTER PROG. Así que para los que quieran gastar unos 700 pesos  y tengan flojera de armar su propio programador, pues les recomiendo este programador, lo compré en la plaza de la computación, no necesita controlador lo detecta automáticamente, es por USB y el manual de instalación y manual de usuario, viene todo en español, así como el programa para pasar los .HEX al PIC, actualmente programo en C con PWC para compilar mis programas, así que si llegaran a necesitar una pequeña orientación básica de como empezar a programar con uno de estos programadores, me pongo a sus ordenes .


----------



## Cryn (Mar 8, 2010)

El soft del clone también va bien en Windows 7?? existe Win7 de 32bits? si existe funcionará ahí también?

saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 8, 2010)

si lo soporta cryn en windows 7 de 32 y 64 bits.


----------



## Jackcer (Mar 8, 2010)

cheyo28 dijo:


> al amigo jacker le dejo el pcb en eagle del pickit clone de una fas con base zif. no lo encontraba....
> 
> Cualquier duda me comentas.
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias amigo *Cheyo* , muy valiosa tu colaboracion. Voy a mirar el adjunto y alguna cosa te comento.

Bye


----------



## Cryn (Mar 8, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> si lo soporta cryn en windows 7 de 32 y 64 bits.


ok, gracias por la respuesta, me imagino que en Vista de 64bits también funciona bien, porque al menos en el de 32bits va bien, no?

saludos


----------



## bmfranky (Mar 8, 2010)

En vista 64 no se,cryn en el xp64 funciona perfecto.


----------



## Cryn (Mar 8, 2010)

OK, gracias por el dato bmfranky


----------



## AND_77 (Mar 8, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> si lo soporta cryn en windows 7 de 32 y 64 bits.


 
Estaba analízando si armaba este programador o algún otro (tengo un TE20 que no va bien con win7 x64) y como comentas que el soft funciona en win7 es probable que me arme el programador. Lo que si me tengo que poner a leer en detalle todo el tema para ver que dudas se me presentan.


Salu2..


----------



## nova dj (Mar 9, 2010)

Hola:
Ando estudiando electronica y pues hay una materia que se llama microcontroladores, y la verdad necesito un programador que sea usb, quiero armar el de moyano o el de felix pero pues no se si la verdad si funcionen ya que le di en una pagina al azar del tema y pues le medio le lei que tenian problemas con los programas pero quiero saber cual es el que ah funcionado bien ya que ando corto de presupuesto y no puedo probar todos namas uno  y pues no puedo leer las 47 paginas ya que los estudios y las practicas profecionales me consumen por completo 

saludos


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (Mar 10, 2010)

buenas tarde hermano el diseño que tienes en pcb con que programa fue realizado nc si me explico es decir el diseño pcb esta hecho en pcb wizzard circuit maker u otro pcb ???? te pregunto para poder ver el archivo

Hola pana  que tal estas yo tengo tiempo usando varios programadores y te puedo ayudar si es como debes colocar el pic en el programador propic2 programer el pin numero 1 es el que tiene el punto y te quedea de mano izquierda ese va mirando hacia arriba ok cualquier cosa puedes preguntar estamos a la orden


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 10, 2010)

mi versión está hecha en PCBwizard


----------



## Yza (Mar 10, 2010)

hola a todos tengo duda al programar mi pic 16f877A y estoy ocupando pickit 2 en la version 2.40 pero no me aparece este pic para poder grbarlo me dice q esta conectado pero despues cuando kiero leerlo me dice "no device detected" espero alguien me pueda ayudar porfavor.


----------



## jcgo23 (Mar 10, 2010)

Buenas noches maestros. Quiero agradecerles por compartir toda su experiencia en este tema tan apacionante. Se que talvez este no sea el lugar apropiado para preguntarles acerca de una inquietud que tengo y la verdad es que soy novato en este tema pero si me pueden ayudar se los agradeceria mucho
estoy tratando de llevar a cabo un ejercicio del libro "compilador C CCS y simulador proteus para microcontroladores pic. es el # t3_e5. el cual adjunto tal y como viene en el cd de ejercicios. cuando lo simulo corre, pero cuando lo compilo aun sin haber realizado alguna modificacion me genera un error que no entiendo (error # 51) el ejercicio es de ul lcd y un teclado matricial conectado al mismo puerto. de antemano les agradezco si me pueden colaborar. 
Por favor disculpen si estoy violando alguna norma del foro y me lo hacen saber. (tengo el libro escaneado si a alguien le interesa sin fines comerciales por favor aganmelo saber)


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (Mar 10, 2010)

ok hermano muchas gracias y otra pregunta aparte con que sotfware trabaja para el uso del programador me refiero el sotfware donde escribes el programa para compilar y el del bajar el archivo hex al pic '????? y si tienes un link de donde bajarlo o tienes el archivo para poder instarlo te agradeceria que me lo enviaras si no es molestia

estoy interezado en ver que libro tienes si puedes envialo para revisarlo se agradece


----------



## jcgo23 (Mar 11, 2010)

Por supuesto que no es ninguna molestia. en la noche te estaré enviando el libro, por favor indícame tu correo electrónico. y respecto al software para escribir el programa y compilarlo estoy utilizando el C CCS pic compiler el mismo con el que se trabaja en el libro que menciono. para programar el micro utilizaba el wimpic pero ya no tengo puerto serial, ahora estoy tratando de construir el pickit2 de este foro (luego subo las fotos)


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (Mar 11, 2010)

ok hermano muchas gracias y otra pregunta aparte con que sotfware trabaja para el uso del programador me refiero el sotfware donde escribes el programa para compilar y el del bajar el archivo hex al pic '????? y si tienes un link de donde bajarlo o tienes el archivo para poder instarlo te agradecería que me lo enviaras si no es molestia



jcgo23 dijo:


> Por supuesto que no es ninguna molestia. en la noche te estaré enviando el libro, por favor indícame tu correo electrónico. y respecto al software para escribir el programa y compilarlo estoy utilizando el C CCS pic compiler el mismo con el que se trabaja en el libro que menciono. para programar el micro utilizaba el wimpic pero ya no tengo puerto serial, ahora estoy tratando de construir el pickit2 de este foro (luego subo las fotos)



mi correo es *políticas@delforo.com*



Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> mi versión está hecha en PCBwizard



ok hermano muchas gracias y otra pregunta aparte con que sotfware trabaja para el uso del programador me refiero el sotfware donde escribes el programa para compilar y el del bajar el archivo hex al pic '????? y si tienes un link de donde bajarlo o tienes el archivo para poder instarlo te agradecería que me lo enviaras si no es molestia


*Como no cumplo las Políticas del Foro. Me editaron el mensaje.*​


----------



## Jackcer (Mar 11, 2010)

Que tal *Moyano Jonathan* para cuando mas o menos colocaras la ultima version de tu clone del pickit2?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 11, 2010)

@Jackcer mirá todavía falta todavía ajustar un poco más el diseño ..pero si no tenés problema acá está mi versión final con soporte para 3.3v y zócalo ZIF para la gama 16F,12F,10F,18F,24CXX

Para todos los que utilicen esta versión del PICKIT2 les comento que no está probada ni revisado el PCB en un 100% así que pueden ustedes mismos probar su funcionamiento o esperar que saque mi propia versión probada y testeada.
Otra cosa , y espero no ofenderlos con esto es que el foro está para que entre todos pongamos nuestras ideas...no para que esperemos que otros pongan el 100% y uno haga las cosas...con esto no quiero poner a nadie incómodo sino que estoy explicando algo totalmente común en cualquier foro de este tipo.
Otra cosa, mi tiempo como lo he explicado es escaso por que como todo ser humano no vive solo de la electrónica asi que tengo "otras cosas que hacer" y por lo tanto el tiempo que le dedico a esto es una fracción de mi tiempo total.
Con lo anteriormente expresado no quiero que nadie se sienta atacado ni insultado ...sino que tomen conciencia de que las cosas cuesta hacerlas .. entonces si todos no ponen su granito de arena y saben esperar muy dificilmente pueda estar al día con todo.
Un saludo !


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (Mar 11, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> @Jackcer mirá todavía falta todavía ajustar un poco más el diseño ..pero si no tenés problema acá está mi versión final con soporte para 3.3v y zócalo ZIF para la gama 16F,12F,10F,18F,24CXX
> 
> Para todos los que utilicen esta versión del PICKIT2 les comento que no está probada ni revisado el PCB en un 100% así que pueden ustedes mismos probar su funcionamiento o esperar que saque mi propia versión probada y testeada.
> Otra cosa , y espero no ofenderlos con esto es que el foro está para que entre todos pongamos nuestras ideas...no para que esperemos que otros pongan el 100% y uno haga las cosas...con esto no quiero poner a nadie incómodo sino que estoy explicando algo totalmente común en cualquier foro de este tipo.
> ...




no pana no me siento ofendido ni nada x el estilo yo te entiendo mejor que nadie xq al igual se que el tiempo es oro y solo deseo saber el software para probar en protoboard y diseñar uno tambie el cual estare colocando para aqueyos que lo necesiten.

tengo tiempo trabajando en diseños de baquelas y se que es muy tedioso dependiendo del pcb que se use y de la estetica que uno le de al mismo, y volviendo al tema te felicito yo soy nuevo en esta pagina pero tengo bastante experiencia con microcontroladores y estoy dispuesto a colaborar en lo que sea posible de nuevo mil gracias y felicitaciones.


----------



## macobt (Mar 11, 2010)

alfonso82 dijo:


> Bueno, hace como dos semana termine mi version del pickit clone basandome en el esquematico de felix que no le habia podido tomar las fotos para compartirlas con ustedes porque no tenia una camara digital decente, aun que tube que realizar mi propio diseño del pcb debido a que no consegui algunos componentes en mi pais y otras modificaciones por razones personales, para comenzar tube que realizar la modificacion del pcb para poder colocar 2 bobina en serie ya que no consegui la de 680, luego me di cuenta que en mi pais no venden el conector usb tipo b asi que tube que improvisar con un conector usb tipo a hembra que es para armar cable y logra pegarlo al pcb, luego cambien el conector del ISCP como el pickit original para que fuera compatible con el zocalo zif que tengo para el pickit, bueno al final de hacer el diseño de pcb doble cara me quedo bien pequeño y funcionando de maravilla y aqui les dejo las fotos


Hola
Empiezo a hacer PICKIT2 clon, pero neeed adaptador de enchufe ZIF, puede usted por favor tu post me PCB ZIF en el correo electrónico format.my pdf: macobt@gmail.com
Gracias


----------



## JMD0M (Mar 12, 2010)

noe86 dijo:


> SALUDOS
> Soy nuevo en esto de los micros y tambien en este foro,en días anteriores entre a este foro en donde me encontré este excelente programador que hiso  Moyano Jonathan que por cierto te doy mil gracias x tu aportación que ayuda a muchos que les interesa estos temas, me anime a hacerlo y me está ayudando muchísimo en mis prácticas de microcontroladores ya he programado algunos pic con este los cuales son: PIC18F2520,PIC18F252,PIC18F2420 y algunos PIC16 y todos de maravilla aunque al principio tuve unos problemitas pero los resolví ya que en el diagrama que esta posteado en la primera página tiene un error en lo que es la conexión de los datos de USB D+ y D-  pero lo resolví y es que esto se debió a que me anime a hacer mi propio diseño del PCB con zócalo zif incluido y pues ahí les dejo unas imágenes de cómo me quedo el programador y por cierto vi que ibas a hacer la versión completa de el pickit2 ya que este es el clon lite y no programa los de 3.6v ya tendrás esa versión para animarme a hacerla de cualquier forma muchas gracias Moyano y si alguien quiere que le pase el diseño del pcb postéemelo y con gusto lo subiré.



Hola, te quedó muy buena la placa. Empecé a diseñar la mía pero vi el problema en el circuíto eléctrico; el PIN2 del USB(D-) va al PIN15 del 18F2550; pero en el esquema está invertido con el 16 (D+). 
Si no es mucha moletia podrías subir tu diseño y esquemático? desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos!!!


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (Mar 12, 2010)

MORFOMEN14 dijo:


> ok hermano muchas gracias y otra pregunta aparte con que sotfware trabaja para el uso del programador me refiero el sotfware donde escribes el programa para compilar y el del bajar el archivo hex al pic '????? y si tienes un link de donde bajarlo o tienes el archivo para poder instarlo te agradeceria que me lo enviaras si no es molestia
> 
> 
> ok hermano muchas gracias y otra pregunta aparte con que sotfware trabaja para el uso del programador me refiero el sotfware donde escribes el programa para compilar y el del bajar el archivo hex al pic '????? y si tienes un link de donde bajarlo o tienes el archivo para poder instarlo te agradeceria que me lo enviaras si no es molestia




hermano que sotfware usaspara bajar el programa .hex al pic mediande el pickit 2 ic.prog u otro si tienes el sotfware o cual es el que reconoce al pickit 2 ya tengo el pickit 2 montado en proto esperando para hacer laS PRUEBAS


----------



## jcgo23 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morfomen, Yo antes utilizaba el winpic y tambien el ic-prog pero como te comente ya no tengo puerto serial y ahora estoy construyendo el pickit2  de Moyano al cual aprovecho para saludar y felicitar por todo el trabajo realizado.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 12, 2010)

Ahora que tienen la versión ZIF de mi programador pueden hacer las pruebas....ahora estoy viendo la forma de sacarle un poco de puentes para dejarlo más presentable...otra cosa es una versión ICSP sin ZIF para los que trabajan IN - CIRCUIT.


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (Mar 12, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Ahora que tienen la versión ZIF de mi programador pueden hacer las pruebas....ahora estoy viendo la forma de sacarle un poco de puentes para dejarlo más presentable...otra cosa es una versión ICSP sin ZIF para los que trabajan IN - CIRCUIT.



no pude ver tus fotos del programador pickit y mira pana ya yo tengo uno armado deseo hacerles las pruebas pero no se cual es el sotfware que reconoce al pickit 2 me explico es como decir yo use el ic-prog para el propic2 programer y tambiem para el jdm pero nc si el pickit 2 sirve el ic-prog cual es el sotfware para bajar el archivo .hex con este programador de puerto serialsi tienes un links o el archivo de dicho sotfware te agradecere la informacion para probar definitivamente el pickit 2 y realizar una version del mismo


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 12, 2010)

Hola como estás amigo ...mirá para poder probar el pickit2 tenés que usar el programa que lo controla http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en023805 de esta página bajá el software de control.


----------



## Cryn (Mar 13, 2010)

También se puede usar el MPLAB, pero creo que solo con alimentación externa, pues así lo exige según la configuración de VDD_FB (Feedback) que se da.

O por favor, quítenme esa duda, se puede grabar desde el MPLAB? directamente con solo el grabador...

saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 13, 2010)

Si lo he probado y funciona ..tenés que habilitar VDD desde el panel de configuración del pickit2 del MPLAB.


----------



## Cryn (Mar 14, 2010)

mmm yo también lo he estado intentando pero no he podido...

a que te refieres con el panel de configuración del pickit2 del MPLAB?, a este?:



Probé con "Use target power always" y "Set VDD Voltage to" en las 3 posibles combinaciones, solo uno de ellos activado, y ambos, y nada, no me reconoce un pic16f88 conectado al proto, en cambio con el soft del pickit no hay ningún problema, por tanto problemas de hardware no existen.

Tengo en el menú de programadores:



Con el pickit2 seleccionado, las opciones de "Set Vdd On" y "Set Vdd Off" deshabilitadas, y como podéis ver aparece el Warning en la ventana Output que dice que no se ha detectado al micro.

Bueno espero que pueda lograrlo, saludos


----------



## volthor (Mar 16, 2010)

hola amigos foristas:
me podrian ayudar diciendome por que cuando conecto el pickit2 y abro el software del mismo me aparece pickit conneted. ID= OIHoss. Que significa  ID= OIHoss. 
gracias


----------



## Shunt (Mar 18, 2010)

volthor dijo:


> hola amigos foristas:
> me podrian ayudar diciendome por que cuando conecto el pickit2 y abro el software del mismo me aparece pickit conneted. ID= OIHoss. Que significa  ID= OIHoss.
> gracias



Amigo, esto es sólo un (id) identificación de la unidad. Usted puede cambiar y poner su nombre en lugar de  OIHoss. 
Haga clic en: Tools > Calibrate VDD & Set Unit ID... para cambiar el ID
Es muy probable que usted ha copiado el hex idéntica a la de otro chip, por lo que le ocurrió con este ID.
Realiza la calibración correcta de la unidad, ya que puede causar daño a la grabadora, microchip para ser grabado, o PC. 
Saludos a todos.


----------



## memowwe (Mar 18, 2010)

hola buen dia moyano, no encuentro  el esquematico  de tu progrmador,  en verdad me interesa muhco  armarlo  o mdificar el  mio, ya que requiero progrmar dspic de 3.3v, puedo obtener la regulacion con un simple lm317, claro sus filtros y eso? puedo aliemntarlo  con uuna fuente externa? esque estoy apunto  apunto de progrmar un dsp33fj128gp802, buen dia gracias


----------



## jcgo23 (Mar 18, 2010)

Buenas noches Moyano, resulta que estoy armando el programador pickit y no he podido conseguir la bobina de 680 pues en la ciudad donde vivo no la venden, adicional las que se consiguen son de 250 y 280 y no se si las puedo conectar en serie. De antemano gracias por la ayuda


----------



## volthor (Mar 19, 2010)

gracias por tu ayuda.
perdone la ignorancia, como se realiza la calibracion correcta de la unidad para no causar daño a la grabadora.

les agradezco a todos los que me han cooperado.


----------



## J2C (Mar 19, 2010)

Jcgo23

Prueba con dos bobinas de 280 en serie, en paginas anteriores lo citaban como alternativa. Espero haber sido de ayuda.

Saludos.   JuanKa.-


----------



## MarcosDaniel (Mar 20, 2010)

Hola, estoy a punto de comprar los componentes y hacer el programador, queria preguntar si este programador graba 16F84. Muchas gracias por el aporte. Si no fuera por gente como vos, lo estaria pagando 150 pesos como barato y se me dificultaria la adquisicion.


----------



## volthor (Mar 20, 2010)

hello marcos:
si este programador graba 16f84, 18f2550 y muchos mas de la serie de microchip, que si quisieras podrias entrar en la pagima de microchip y ver el grabador pickit 2 original y este clon graba los mismos chips.
chao


----------



## Nepper (Mar 21, 2010)

GRACIAS MOYANO JONATAN!!!

la verdad es que me resultó complicado conseguir esos esquemas...
al principio iba a utilizar el de ECLIPSE, pero justo su página está en construcción XD
luego busqué mal en el foro, y terminé buscando en google, donde me aparecían esquemas extraños... 
adjunto les muestro uno... no entiendo que hacen ahí esas puertas negadas... 
Si alguien me  lo puede explicar... 
Igual me quedo con el tuyo


----------



## MarcosDaniel (Mar 21, 2010)

Una preguntita, yo haciendo este pcb del pic kit 2 clone, ¿Ya puedo dejar listo un microcontrolador Grabado y listo para funcionar? o necesto algo mas? De necesitar algo mas podria alguien darme algun dato o link de lo que necesito? Porque soy menos que amateur jaja. Un saludo y gracias!!


----------



## Cryn (Mar 22, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> GRACIAS MOYANO JONATAN!!!
> adjunto les muestro uno... no entiendo que hacen ahí esas puertas negadas...
> Si alguien me  lo puede explicar...
> Igual me quedo con el tuyo


esas en realidad no son puertas negadas, sino que hacen prácticamente ese efecto. Es un array darlington si no me equivoco, es un ULN2003. Me imagino que sirve para entregar más corriente, o simplemente como buffer.

saludos.



MarcosDaniel dijo:


> Una preguntita, yo haciendo este pcb del pic kit 2 clone, ¿Ya puedo dejar listo un microcontrolador Grabado y listo para funcionar? o necesto algo mas? De necesitar algo mas podria alguien darme algun dato o link de lo que necesito? Porque soy menos que amateur jaja. Un saludo y gracias!!


mmm no entiendo muy bien tu pregunta...

Pero trataré de responder, este grabador te sirve así tal cual está armado, pero como seguramente viste este grabador posee un microcontrolador 18F2550 para su funionamiento, este micro debe estar todo el tiempo en la placa del grabador y tener grabado previamente el firmware (.hex) que se tiene en los archivos que dejó adjuntos Moyano. Ese micro es parte del grabador.

Posteriormente para podre grabar a otros microcontroladores, deberás hacer una de las siguientes cosas:



Armarte una Base ZIF para grabar distintos microcontroladores en encapsulado DIP


Grabar los microcontroladores en circuito (ICSP), esto es realizando un pequeño cableado, en tu protoboard o una Placa según como se muestra en hojas aplicativas de microchip, o seguramente lo encuentras en casi cualquier web de micros o esquemas de circuitos con microcontroladores y por acá en el foro también debe estar, que no es nada complicado, simplemente es llevar cada pin de salida del grabador a los pines correspondientes del microcontrolador que deseas grabar.
saludos


----------



## MarcosDaniel (Mar 22, 2010)

Entonces una vez que tengo armado el clone y funcionando perfecto debo construir una base en la cual va soldada la base zif? Tendrias algun link o referencia de donde puedo encontrar el mejor modelo para completar digamos "el equipo de programacion pic". Saludos y gracias por la atencion.


----------



## volthor (Mar 23, 2010)

Marcos yo tengo un circuito hecho por mi en la cual esta montado el zip, ya lo probe y funciona si quieres te lo envio via email.


----------



## LisoPic (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola como les va, Moyano tengo una pregunta para ti. Has probado tu clon del PicKit2 en modo Depuración? Que tal te ha funcionado? Me gustaria saber si compromete en algo las modificaciones que has hecho a la funcionalidad en modo depuracion. Gracias

Perdón por  la redundancia en el mensaje anterior.


----------



## Nepper (Mar 24, 2010)

Cryn dijo:
			
		

> Pero trataré de responder, este grabador te sirve así tal cual está  armado, pero como seguramente viste este grabador posee un  microcontrolador 18F2550 para su funionamiento, este micro debe estar  todo el tiempo en la placa del grabador y tener grabado previamente el  firmware (.hex) que se tiene en los archivos que dejó adjuntos Moyano.  *Ese micro es parte del grabador*.



....  .... un momento.... yo lo único que quiero es grabar el 18F2550... no quiero hacer un grabador....

¿Alquien me puede decir donde conseguir uno que sea USB??????
solamente quiero grabar el 2550 por usb como si fuera el 16f84 en paralelo


----------



## MarcosDaniel (Mar 24, 2010)

Hola voltor, la verdad que si podes mandarme el circuito junto con los componentes y ubicacion de los mismos seria genial! Muchas gracias por tu atencion. Marcos.


----------



## Nepper (Mar 24, 2010)

Buenas!
Hoy nuevamente he desperdiciado un día entero buscando cómo programar el 18f2550...
Nuevamente tengo todos los resultados del buscador en violeta... y no encuentro nada que me diga como programar un pic!!!
Ustedes dirán -Este pibe se fumó un flyback- pero no...
La hago simple....

Tengo una nootebook, tengo un pic 18F2550, quiero programarlo... ¿les suena a algo?
les doy una pista: La nootebok no tiene puerto serie ni paralelo... ¿ya saben cual puede ser el problema? vamos que es facil...

A ver... veamoslo de otra forma... 
¿Cómo puedo programar un pic sin puerto serie ni paralelo?!!!!!

¿van agarrando la idea?...

Les ruego que me disculpen el sarcasmo... pero me estoy comiendo la cabeza, me estoy comiendo los resultados del buscador del foro y NINGUNO ME SABE A SOLUCION!!!

------Memoria descriptiva------
Un día sueño con que soy spyderman, quiero poner una bomba al estilo medal of honor pero superman me detiene, cuando me despierto me di cuenta que no sabía nada de pic's, entonces me voy a poner a programar el 16f84 que tengo junto al harware programador que tendo del colegio... ¿para qué? si mi nootebook no tiene paralelo... Solución: EL FORO!!!!
me comentan que existe un pic USB (oh! Bendito seas USB!!!)
Me compro el PIC (Tube que cruzar junglas al estilo gun's and roses) y me siento a buscar el esquema de un grabador (mas lindo decir quemador XD cómo los CD's)... el "Enigma" era mi primer solución... pero el destino (mas bien la utilidad) me apartó de el...
Cómo no encuentro en ningún lado qué es exactamente el enigma, y como nadie especifica con claridad (o realmente no cazo 1) cómo está distribuido el programador ni cómo funciona (aunque sea obio... para los que lo usan) me puse a buscar diseños... nuevamenten... ¿para qué?... para encontrar mas diseños sin explicación...
No entiendo si lo que se hace por USB es programar el pic ubicado en el zócalo o, el USB se conecta con el 18F2550 para que el mismo 18F2550 programe a OTRO pic en un zócalo aparte... entonces... si existe este sócalo aparte ¿Por que no lo veo en nigún esquema?!!! !!!!

Yo solo quiero programar el 18F2550 en assembler (no me vengan con eso de lenguaje C ni cosas raras para la otimisación del código y programación)... vamos de nuevo...

Yo solo quiero programar el 18F2550 en assembler, con una nootebook (Utilizando cualquiera de los puerto  SVIDEO/TVOUT  (PAL/NTSC), IEEE 1394 port, DC-in, RJ-11 modem, RJ-45 LAN, VGA,  headphones/speakers/line-out,S/PDIF, microphone, line-in, cuatro USB 2.0)

Yo solo quiero programar el 18F2550 en assembler, con una nootebook y directamente al pic... nada mas...

Hasta que no encuentre solución... lo único que me mantiene vivo es ver esto https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/265876/


----------



## AND_77 (Mar 24, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> Buenas!
> Hoy nuevamente he desperdiciado un día entero buscando cómo programar el 18f2550...
> Nuevamente tengo todos los resultados del buscador en violeta... y no encuentro nada que me diga como programar un pic!!!
> Ustedes dirán -Este pibe se fumó un flyback- pero no...
> ...


 

Hola, que tal.. mirá, para poder programar al pic 18F2550 y poder subir programas directamente desde USB tenes que subirle un bootloader, y con ese bootloader lo que hace es inicializar una conexión con la pc y así subir tus programas.. La mala noticia es que la única forma de ponerle este bootloader es con un programador, tendrias que hacerte un programador USB o comprarte uno. 

No estoy seguro, pero todos los programadores USB que he visto llevan un pic para comunicarlo con el soft de programación. Asi que para armarte un programador USB necesitas tener un programador de cualquier clase que funcione, programas el pic que haga falta y armas un programador USB, como el que se trata en este tema.. o puede ser un GTP plus o el que quieras. Fijate si conces a alguien que tenga un programador o si tenes acceso a una pc con puerto serie y un JDM (por ejemplo), una vez que tengas programado el pic te armas un programador o le cargas un bootloader como te decía y podes usarlo con USB (no se bien como es el tema de los bootloader, pero sé que se usan para actualizar el programa que está programado y no no estar reprogramando el pic).  

Y por lo que no vez zócalos de programación en algunos de los circuitos que están en este hilo es porque usan el puerto ICSP (In Circuit Serial Programing), o sea que conectan el programador directamente al circuito donde está montado el pic y lo programan ahí mismo (evitando el problema de quebrar patitas cuando se sacan y se vuelven a poner, y claro ahorrando mucho tiempo), este conector no es más que extender las pistas que irían a un zócalo de programación a un conector y llevarlo al circuito donde está el pic.. También se puede hacer una placa aparte con zócalos y conectarla al ICSP.

Salu2...


----------



## Nepper (Mar 24, 2010)

entonces no se puede programar usb ¬_¬

Ok, gracias por aclararme el panorama... voy a poder dormir tranquilo...


----------



## Cryn (Mar 24, 2010)

> No entiendo si lo que se hace por USB es programar el pic ubicado en el  zócalo o, *el USB se conecta con el 18F2550 para que el mismo 18F2550  programe a OTRO pic*


Tu lo dijiste, exactamente eso se hace, por tanto, para usar el clone del pickit debes previamente grabarle el programa al 18f2550, para que este tenga la posibilidad de conectarse con la PC y recién poder grabar otros pics, y muchas familias de pics diría yo...

Si realmente no tienes la posibilidad de grabar previamente el 18f2550, intenta consultando a algunos amigos tuyos si pueden grabarte un 2550, sino puedes buscar ayuda seguramente en alguna universidad que tenga la carrera de electrónica o afín y pedirles que te hagan el favor de grabarte un programa, no creo que te lo nieguen, ya dependerá de tus habilidades de orador...

O quizá algún forero de acá que viva en la misma ciudad que tu pueda ayudarte a grabar...

saludos


----------



## Nepper (Mar 24, 2010)

Gracias por el consejo, y quedate tranquilo, no llegué a 3er año de Ingeniería electrónica para que me gane un PIC


----------



## anto_nito (Mar 28, 2010)

kiolko Hace un buen rato que no entraba al foro pero vi tus comentarios y claro que si te lo puedo pasar y proporcionarte ayuda con esto de los pics solo contactame *Si no sigo las normas voy a tener problemas@forosdeelectronica.com
* 
Me gustario compartir el circuit wizard que es mejor que el pc wizard para que todos realicen sus diseños de pcb, una pregunta para Moyano, podrias poner el diagrama y la lista de componentes de tu programador final con soporte para pic de 3.3v, Otra pregunta desde hace un buen rato tengo unos ds pics pero no los he podido usar porque no tengo programador y según se necesitan 3.3v (eso es cierto?), por eso me interesa bastante tu programador, yo estoy dispuesto a armarlo y decirle a todos como me va con el, pero podrias poner el diagrama y componentes.


----------



## Cryn (Mar 28, 2010)

Los dsPIC de la familia 30Fxxx son de 5V, por tanto el grabador sin ninguna modificación los soporta.

Existe otra familia de dsPIC, la 33FJxxx, esos si todos son de 3V.

Cual familia pretendes usar?

saludos


----------



## jaomix (Mar 29, 2010)

tengo una duda al quemar mi pic con el fimware que esta hay puedo luego borrarlo?? o tiene code protect


----------



## J2C (Mar 29, 2010)

Jaomix

Todo PIC de las familias "F" (Flash RAM) al que le cargues un programa/Firmware puede ser borrado por mas que tenga Proteccion de Código.

La unica excepción es el PIC18F2550 del programador que necesitas tenerlo siempre instalado y programado.

Espero haber satisfecho tu duda.

Saludos.   JuanKa.-


----------



## lpnavy (Mar 29, 2010)

Hola a todos aqui les dejo una modificacion que le hice al diseño de Moyano Jonathan el cual le puse zocalos normales una opcion para aquellas personas que tengan un presupuesto algo corto jeje!! bueno el grabador en sí programa solo pic de la serie 12,16,18 y memorias 24cxx bueno por que son las mas comunes para mi, bueno todavia no la he montado en fisico espero que alguien pueda revisarlo a ver si existe algun error en la conexiones.

PD: si alguien tiene la libreria del conector USB tipo A en pbc wisard se lo agradeceria que los compartiera con todos nosotros los foreros. saludos


----------



## J2C (Mar 29, 2010)

Lpnavy

En el Thread https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/plantillas-pcb-wizard-11481/ hay muchas plantillas de PCWizard, no te puedo dar mas detalles dado que yo trabajo con el Eagle.

Saludos.   JuanKa.-


----------



## godinho (Mar 29, 2010)

desculpe estudo micro c brasil estarei ajudando em breve deves ser a lingua portuges


----------



## edie (Abr 2, 2010)

hola chicos, hace tiempo estaba con la idea de construir un programador y al fin lo termine, pero, aprece un error y espero que me puedan ayudar a solucionar. bueno aqui le dejo unas imagenes...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hola chicos, hace tiempo estaba con la idea de construir un programador y al fin lo termine, pero, aprece un error y espero que me puedan ayudar a solucionar. bueno e intentado subri imagenes pero no puedo ... el error q*UE* aparece es:" PICkit " VPP voltage level error. Check target & retry operation"... intentare subir mis datos del pcb del quemador que hice esta bien chebre jeje es mas pequeño que un pickit original.. bueno espero su prota ayuda...

pd. excelente aporte Moyano y en general de todos..


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 4, 2010)

@lpnavy muy bueno tu rediseño


----------



## lpnavy (Abr 4, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> @lpnavy muy bueno tu rediseño


gracias!!! espero esta semana poderlo implementar cuando lo termine subo algunas fotos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 4, 2010)

dale yo esta semana subo mi nueva versión del PCB más estético y con algunas mejoras...ahora estoy tratando de lidiar con el PCB de la versión para 3.3v y la versión con ZIF que estaba a medio terminar.


----------



## turkitos (Abr 7, 2010)

moyano muy bueno el aporte el programado, ya he programdo varios pic con el jdm y hace rato que queria armar un programador usb. voy a ver si en esta semana o la que viene lo armo y voy a subir fotos para que me digas q te parece, te queria preguntar cuando vas a subir la version de 3.3v completa con ZIF, y si la version de 3.3v va  apoder porgramar todos los micros tanto los de 3.3 como los de 5.


desde ya muchisimas gracias, muy bueno el trabajo q*UE* hiciste te felicito


----------



## Meta (Abr 7, 2010)

El PicKit 3 a parte de tener Debug, se puede programar 5V y 3.3V para PIC de gama nueva.

http://www.elektor.es/noticias/los-..._source=ES&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=news

Más info en PicKit 3. 
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en538340

He leído por ahí, que hay usuarios que no le hace ni pisca de gracia el PicKit 3 y prefieren clone del PicKit 2 como este de abajo.

http://sergiols.blogspot.com/2009/02/pickit-2-clone-reloaded.html


----------



## jcgo23 (Abr 7, 2010)

Moyano, gracias por el aporte. te cuento que por fin conseguí la bobina de 680uh. luego de verificar todas las pistas procedí a soldar y verificar en repetidas ocasiones la posición y el valor de cada elemento para no cometer ningun error y que me saliera a la primera. ¿Pero que hago? ¿en que falle? pues pasa que conecto el programador el led enciende y me sale un avizo " no se reconoce el dispositivo usb asociado al equipo" (previamente había instalado el mplab y el pickit... 
luego de revizar todo nuevamente encuentro que las conecciones del D+ y D- del micro están invertidas en el esquema y el pcb wizar con respecto al datashet del micro
Creo que debo corregir la coneccion pero me preocupa que dañe el micro por favor y me ayudas con esta desicion


----------



## Cryn (Abr 7, 2010)

uuy si el D+ y D- fueron invertidos ya se quemó algo si no es el USB del micro es el USB de tu PC o peor ambos.

O quizá el condensador Vusb quizá está fallando, asegúrate que está bien soldado y que es del valor correcto.

saludos


----------



## lpnavy (Abr 7, 2010)

debe ser algo que esta fallando *POR*q*UE* es programador esta bien conexionado, antes de montar las cuestiones revisar bien antes de soldar antes y despues ante que ocuarra una desgracia y se les dañe los micro


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 7, 2010)

Por conectar al revés el USB no pasa nada ( conectar mal D+ D-) solo que no reconoce el dispositivo USB...ahora si conectan mal la alimentación ahi se les quema el controlador de la placa madre.


----------



## Lithiumrd (Abr 9, 2010)

Hola a todos. 

Estoy intentando armar una base ZIF y en algunas hojas de conexión me he dado cuenta que en los pines 36 y 38 colocan unas resistencias, y en otros diseños como en el de cheyo28 no los tiene

Que diferencia exite?? hacen algo estas resistencias??

Gracias de antemano y gracias por el aporte, soy estudiante y me he nutrido muchísimo con la informacion del foro


----------



## Meta (Abr 9, 2010)

Lithiumrd dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Estoy intentando armar una base ZIF y en algunas hojas de conexión me he dado cuenta que en los pines 36 y 38 colocan unas resistencias, y en otros diseños como en el de cheyo28 no los tiene*.*
> 
> ...



Hola:

Depende del diseñador como lo diseñó.

Saludo.


----------



## J2C (Abr 9, 2010)

Lithiumrd

El pin 38 corresponde a la entrada RB5/KBI1/PGM usada cuando realizas  ICSP (In Circuit Serial Programming) en la serie 16F y 18F, por lo que debe esta colocado con una resistencia de "Pull Down" o a masa.

Ahora no lo recuerdo bien, pero creo que el pin 36 corresponde a la misma funcion en las otras series de 24F ó dsPIC y debe ser colocado con una resistencia de "Pull Down" o a masa. Espero haberte ayudado a aclarar el tema.

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## victor simon (Abr 9, 2010)

gracias, lo que nesecito es que programe por el puerto paralelo del PC.


----------



## Lithiumrd (Abr 9, 2010)

Muchas gracias J2C. Aclaraste mi duda en lo que termine mi base ZIF la subiré al foro para compartirla


----------



## anderson torres (Abr 11, 2010)

Hola¡¡
Estoy en esas de construir el programador. Pero me entro una duda existencial. Es con respecto con el codigo de colores de las bobinas o inductores. POr lo que he visto en el blog de Felixls he podido comprobar que los colores de la bobina que usa son azul-gris-negro-plata, que segun el diseño es de 680 uH. Pero en mi pais, encontrar una bobina de un valor muy especifico es toda una proesa, entonces la que encontre trae los siguientes colores  verde-cafe-negro-dorado-blanco y me dicen que es de 510 uH. Por lo que he leido en el tema la bobina sirve, pero no estoy confiado del valor que dice ser. 
Como puedo corroborar el valor de dicha bobina o si puedo usar esta.
Gracias por la colaboracion.


----------



## Cryn (Abr 11, 2010)

El código de colores es como de las resistencias, el valor que saques es en uH.

Entonces 680uH debería ser azul-plomo-*cafe*-plata(o dorado), este último es la tolerancia

el valor que tienes si es negra la tercera franja, sería 51uH


----------



## anderson torres (Abr 11, 2010)

Gracias Cryn.!!!
Tenia  la falsa esperanza de tener la bobina que necesitaba. Me toco ponerme a diseñar el PCB que se ajuste a las bobinas que tengo a mi disposicion.
De nuevo, Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 11, 2010)

ponelas en serie y sale andando ...con mas de 330uhy funciona seguro


----------



## manu2 (Abr 13, 2010)

buenas yo arme  mi pickit y graba muy bien ,lo he probado con 16f84,16f628,16877 bueno con esos porque recien estoy empesando a programar, pero tengo un incobeniente que me funciona bien hasta que no lo grabe con proteccion.

porque una vez que lo grabo con proteccion de codigo despues no me kieres borrar el pic ni muchos menos  grabar encima,y lo que tengo que hacer es borrarlo con el ICD2 de un  amigo y despues sigue funcionando normal,yo creo que el pickit2 lo deberia hacer y no nesecitar de otro programador.

estube buscando informacion en el foro sobre este problema que tengo pero no halle,alguien me podia mostrar alguna salida ami pregunta,ha estuve leyendo y un link me llevo a otra pagina que estaba en ingles pero en ella me decia que *debia ponerle una resistencia de 10k en el pin 9* hacia tierra pero no me especificaba de cual pin 9 (si era del 18f2550,del zocalo zif o del pic a grabar)por favor saquenme de las dudas.


----------



## Meta (Abr 14, 2010)

Pues si el PicKit 2 ocurre esto, mejor usas el PicKit 3 que es más nuevo. O el JDM (TE20x) que si se puede borrar la protección.


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (Abr 16, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> dale yo esta semana subo mi nueva versión del PCB más estético y con algunas mejoras...ahora estoy tratando de lidiar con el PCB de la versión para 3.3v y la versión con ZIF que estaba a medio terminar.



hola que tal moyano saludos mis disculpas por estar ausentando del foro esto fue debido a cambio de trabajo y mudanza que debi realizar en mi pais saludos a los nuevos foristas ok 
 estoy por concluir un nuevo modelo basado en el pickit 2 clon y pronto estare subiendo el diseño para que todos lo puedan chequear y montar si les gusta ok tambien subire algunas fotos fisicas del diseño en estos momentos me encuentro realizando una series de pruebas para que no tengan problemas aquellos que deseen armalo basado en diseño que subire ok



Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> ponelas en serie y sale andando ...con mas de 330uhy funciona seguro



por otra parte queria hacerte una pregunta sobre tu diseño pcb del pickit 2 clon ya que me base en parte sobre tu pcb ok

si ya conectactes un zif para que usas el icsp que esta en tu pcb ? no entendi esa parte y otra pregunta los silde o SIL  que esta al lado del icsp y el que esta al lado de la base zif que funcion cumplen ? disculpa si te hagos estas preguntas espero no ofenderte pero cada quien tiene su manera de diseñar y yo las respeto ok solo que no pude enteder esas partes en tu diseño pcb y ley en foro que estas proximo a subir nuevo diseño mejorado de tu pcb te felicito y te agradesco la ayuda ok


----------



## Cryn (Abr 16, 2010)

Hola MORFOMEN14,

Disculpa que me entrometa, pero aprovecho para contestarte algo.

Las salidas ICSP no solamente se utilizan con un zócalo, se puede también grabar un micro *En circuito* (ICSP=*In Circuit* Serial Proggramming), es decir directamente en una placa de aplicación o en un protoboard, pero como deducirás con un pequeño cableado correspondiente a los pines de grabación del micro.

Además de la programación en circuito, las salidas ICSP del pickit2 tienen 3 funciones extra:
+Para poder Depurar en circuito (ICD=In Circuit Debbuging)
+Para utilizar la Herramienta UART, comunicación serial asincrona, como un hiperterminal
+Para utilizar la herramienta Logic, que posee un probador lógico analizador lógico de 3 canales.

Todo ello de la mano con el mismo hardware del grabador, el software del grabador y el MPLAB para la depuración.

La otra sil de menos pines, debe ser para seleccionar el Vpp en el Zocalo, para micros de 28/40pines y 18/8pines, los grandes y los chicos en pines por así decirlo.

Saludos.


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (Abr 16, 2010)

hola hermano gracias por la repuesta es muy convicente eso me imagine sobre los sil y gracias por aclarar la duda del icsp sabes tambien estoy tratando de inventarme un hibrido con los pic de 5v y de 3.3v *POR* casualida de la vida tendras el diagrama del pickit 3 *POR* hay a mano *POR*q*UE* tengo uno pero no esta muy claro



Cryn dijo:


> Hola MORFOMEN14,
> 
> Disculpa que me entrometa, pero aprovecho para contestarte algo.
> 
> ...



hola hermano gracias por la repuesta es muy convicente eso me imagine sobre los sil y gracias por aclarar la duda del icsp sabes tambien estoy tratando de inventarme un hibrido con los pic de 5v y de 3.3v POR casualida de la vida tendras el diagrama del pickit 3 POR hay a mano PORqUE tengo uno pero no esta muy claro


----------



## Cryn (Abr 16, 2010)

El pickit3 es malísimo, al menos hasta estos momentos, prefiero al pickit2, es mucho mejor.

y de paso el pickit3 tiene un micro de 16bits de la familia 24, que quizá sea muy dificil conseguirlo y dependiendo de tus habilidades de soldador, soldarlo en una PCB casera.

Tranquilamente un pickit2 con ICSP puede grabar a cualquier micro de 3V que tenga las entradas compatibles con 5V, yo lo he probado en algunos micros de 3V y sin problemas, los leí grabe, y todo fue bien.

Quizá la único del pickit3 es que microchip le da mejor soporte, es decir que los nuevos micros que salen o saldrán, seguro que podrán grabarse con este pickit3.

Para efectos cotidianos, es decir, generalmente usamos micros comunes como el 16f887, 18f2550, 18f4550, 16f628 y algunos otros más, y el pickit2 clone biene como anillo al dedo, y si te fijas la lista de dispositivos soportados por el pickit2 te darás cuenta que podrías escoger cualquier otro micro de ellos ya sea de 5 o 3V y no tendrás problemas.

Bueno, ese es mi punto de vista.

saludos.


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (Abr 16, 2010)

Cryn dijo:


> El pickit3 es malísimo, al menos hasta estos momentos, prefiero al pickit2, es mucho mejor.
> 
> y de paso el pickit3 tiene un micro de 16bits de la familia 24, que quizá sea muy dificil conseguirlo y dependiendo de tus habilidades de soldador, soldarlo en una PCB casera.
> 
> ...



   bien de nuevo gracias hermano cualquier cosa estaremos *POR* aca agradecidos en ayudarle si esta a nuestro alcance ok


----------



## muessli (Abr 16, 2010)

Hola, alguien sabe que fuses deberia colocar grabando un 16f887 con PicBasic para que que no me salga esta advertencia:
warning: some configuration words not in hex file.
Ensure default values above right are acceptable.

Gracias.


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (Abr 16, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> ponelas en serie y sale andando ...con mas de 330uhy funciona seguro



hola moyano que tal queria hacerte pregunta acerca de tu diseño pcb ya cryn me aclaro unas dudas pero como tu eres el diseñador del pcb que publicaste con zif queria preguntarte ati directamente sera que puedes sacrme de duda con respecto a los sil de tu diseño el que esta al lado de la base zif y del icsp como los utilizas para el cambio de posicion de los pic a programar es decir donde jumpeas o puentesas y para que pic es cada uno espero si me hayas entendido la pregunta


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 16, 2010)

ese diseño disculpá que no te pueda ayudar por el momento pero me he dado cuenta que tiene errores , en cuanto tenga tiempo los corrijo y subo el PCB final. Ahora el manual en español del pickit2 va a tener que esperar por el tema del puerto USB me ha quitada mucho tiempo.
Un saludo !


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (Abr 16, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> ese diseño disculpá que no te pueda ayudar por el momento pero me he dado cuenta que tiene errores , en cuanto tenga tiempo los corrijo y subo el PCB final. Ahora el manual en español del pickit2 va a tener que esperar por el tema del puerto USB me ha quitada mucho tiempo.
> Un saludo !



ok dime mas o menos que clases de errores tiene o presenta y yo te puedo ayudar esoy diseñando uno nuevo y estoy dispuesto a colaborar en todo lo que sea necesario y este a mi alcance estoy haciendole pruebas a uno y pronto lo estare subiendo para todos los del foro ok.

espero poder ayudar en todo lo necesario y mas


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 16, 2010)

ok después me pongo bien y te digo , pero más que nada son muchos puentes...componentes mal distribuidos...revisar que esté todo bien conectado...etc.


----------



## jhony85 (Abr 17, 2010)

hola, quisiera tener un programador de pics a ser posible lo mas universal posible para que abarque muchos tipos de pics.

La primera pregunta es: ¿lo construyo o lo compro?

Y la segunda: ¿ si lo construyo, cual construyo? ya que he visto varios por el foro pero tambien he visto que tienen fallos y estoy inmerso en un mar de dudas.

Un saludo.


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (Abr 17, 2010)

jhony85 dijo:


> hola, quisiera tener un programador de pics a ser posible lo mas universal posible para que abarque muchos tipos de pics.
> 
> La primera pregunta es: ¿lo construyo o lo compro?
> 
> ...



hola que tal estas te respondo en lo siguiente espero ayudarte ok
debido al programador de pic existen varios modelos los mas actualizados son el pickit2 y el pickit3 que vienen por puerto usb y soportan amplia variedad de versiones de pic pero la opcion es tuya en verdad.
si deseas comprarlo o hacerlo es tu opcion si lo compras hazlo directamente de microchip que te sale mas economico. que comprarlo en cualquier tienda de electronica
ahora si lo pienzas contruir exite un clon que esta en el foro y se estan verificando algunas fallas pero en eso estamos muchos yo realizo algunas pruebas a un nuevo diseño del pickit 2 ok.

la segunda pregunta es que segun varios forista dicen que el pickit2 es mucho mejor y es factible porque existen fallo en el pickit3 en mi caso tendria que verificarlo si quieres contruir un programador haz el pickit2 clon y si deseas construir tu propio modelo verifica con el diagrama original del pickit que lo puedes descargar de algun comentarios del foro ok si no lo encuentra me dices y lo subo para que lo descargues 

pronto estaran varios diseños en el foro una vesion de moyano que creo que comenta que la sube la proxima semana y una mia espero que te sirva alguna aunque como te dije estoy realizando las pruebas para poder subirlo sin errores y ayudar a mucho en este foro espero poder respondido tu preguntas sactifactoriamente.


----------



## jhony85 (Abr 18, 2010)

Claroq ue me has ayudado. 

Voy a empezar a montar el pickit2. me gustaria saber donde encontrar la version mas actualizada que haya ya que por el tema de las fallas hay muchos editados. el del primer post esta actualizado?

Otra duda, ¿como conectaria el pic a programar? he leido que por ICSP pero no se lo que es eso mu bien. ¿tengo que hacerle otro circuito auxiliar?

cual suele ser el precio de los componentes? resistencias y capacitores se que son baratos pero desconozco precio de cristales y del 18f2550

la inductancia de 680 uhy, que son 680 micro henrios? es que la letra Y me despista ya que en España no se utiliza

Un saludo y muchisimas gracias.


----------



## Cryn (Abr 18, 2010)

Sobre una versión actualizada acá en el foro, para mi va estar difícil, a menos que alguien se pronuncie, yo tengo montada una versión de felixls, que en esencia son iguales.

Puedes grabar los micros por ICS, diseñarte una Base ZIF o adaptar una que esté ya sea por estos lados o en otros lugares de la web. Para grabar por ICSP necesitas tener un pequeño cableado del grabador hacia los pines de grabación del microcontrolador correspondiente y un pequeño circuito para el MCLR. Estos circuitos seguro lo encuentra en alguna nota aplicativa de microchip, quiá solo baste colocar ICSP en el buscador de microchip.

Sobre precios puedes ver en algunas paginas o tiendas que sean de tu país, si no me equivoco el precio de ese micro en la página de microchip son algo de 4$, pero como sabes en las tiendas te venden a practimente el doble y hasta a veces algo más. los cristales generalmente son baratos, quizá 0.5USD más o menos.

si, 680uhy son 680microHenrios, también se abrevia 608uH.

saludos


----------



## Meta (Abr 18, 2010)

Hola:

Pues si armo algo, prefiero hacerlo con el *PicKit 3* (cuando lo mejoren del todo) porque puedes grabar  nuevos PIC de núcleo mejorado que el *PicKit 2* jamás lo hará.

Ver noticias.

Saludo.


----------



## Lemis (Abr 18, 2010)

Hola quisiera saber si este programador me sirbe para el 16f690


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (Abr 18, 2010)

Lemis dijo:


> Hola quisiera saber si este programador me sirbe para el 16f690



hola amigo si ya he probado ese pic y correctamente funciona con el diseño que yo tengo es mas facil y pronto estara publicado para todos espero que le sirva perfectamente hasta los momentos no me ha dado errrores ok.

mi version es un poco simplificada por tal razon las multiples pruebas que estoy realizando para darles un buen aporte


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (Abr 19, 2010)

Hola saludos 
para todos los amigos interezado en el programador pickit2 del foro como los amigos muestran algunos avances y por la complejidad de conseguir en varios paises las memorias del pickit2 original de microchip y en otros a los que se le hace dificil de encontrar algunos componentes como es caso de las bobinas 680uh para ustedes tengo una gran noticia  importante en la que estoy trabajando para darle un aporte a este foro.

Bueno estube montando algunos programadores como el moyano y el de felixls y este ultimo me funciono pero desisti de ello y comence a realizar un nuevo prototipo mas sencillo aun facil de montar y de conseguir todos los componente es una nueva version en la que estoy trabajando me falta unos detalles pero hasta los momentos me ha dado respuestas sactifactorias con varios pic estoy en las fases finales de mi version que espero todos puedan probarla y dar su comentarios y aportar un nuevo desarrollo del pickit2


----------



## Lithiumrd (Abr 19, 2010)

Interesante MORFOMEN14 espero tu post para ver los avances y ayudar en lo posible, estoy empapándome en esto desde hace un rato y siento que ya estoy en condiciones de ayudar

Mientras tanto estoy montando el clon del PICKIT 2, ya que no tengo programador. Acabo de montar el QUARK PRO2 que salio en saber electrónica, que es JDM auto sustentado (se alimenta del puerto COM, no necesita fuentes) y con este programe el 18F2550.

Ya monte en Protoboard el diseño y funciona muy bien, ahora voy a hacer la PCB con una distribucion propia, en lo que la tenga la subo.

Aqui les dejo unas fotos del montaje en el Proto

lo siento le di enviar y no subi las fotos JAJAJAJAJA!!!!


----------



## Meta (Abr 19, 2010)

Aquí puedes ver más cosas.

http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2010/04/pickit-2-reloaded.html

Saludo.


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (Abr 19, 2010)

bueno como les informaba del nuevo diseño no pude terminar de escribir todo ok por fallas de internet.

la version que les traigo y en la cual trabajo es debido a las fallas que exinten en alguno programadores de pics que estan en el foro y debido aue he leido la moyorias de los mensajes y los problemas que presentan en algunos paises con la compra de componentes decidi realizar una version modificada del original de micrchip y mucho mas sencilla no deberan de matarse buscando componentes y en especial la bobina de 680uh que muchos le ha resultado dificil en mi diseño no tendran que preocuparse por nada de esto pronto estara en el foro mi prototipo y sin menos preciar a los demas prototipo que estan en este u otro foro que son buenos aportes para todos


----------



## Cryn (Abr 19, 2010)

Estoy atento para ver tu versión.

Aunque creo que una ventaja de la bobina es poder usarlo en computadoras portátiles, si puedes a tu versión también le das una pequeña prueba en laptops.

saludos.


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (Abr 19, 2010)

ok amigo cryn termino de realizar mis pruebas en destock y luego voy a la lapto y te informo ok


----------



## Mushito (Abr 20, 2010)

Moyano te voy a masacrar si te veo enfrente, me hiciste trasnochar revisando mi montaje.
Por que no correjiste el esquematico para cambiar -D por +D.
Pero al final funciona y es una herramienta muy util, Gracias!
Mañana despues que recupere mi sueño posteo fotos, me salio bello.


----------



## Clematida (Abr 20, 2010)

No consigo que el pic c compiler me detecte el pic para grabarlo, solo me detecta el pic el pickit2 cuando conecto de la placa al programador y este por usb al ordenador, mi placa tiene una conexion de usb B para conectar el pic sin usar el programador y de esta forma tampoco el pickit2 detecta el pic.  Alguna idea?


Se supone que he cargado mediante el pickit2 un bootloader para poder usar la conexión de usb B sin programador pero está claro que algo hago mal o me falta algo por hacer -.-


----------



## Jackcer (Abr 20, 2010)

Algun miembro de este foro ya trabajo este esquema?
http://www.infopic.comlu.com/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=54&Itemid=81


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 20, 2010)

> Moyano te voy a masacrar si te veo enfrente, me hiciste trasnochar revisando mi montaje.
> Por que no correjiste el esquematico para cambiar -D por +D.
> Pero al final funciona y es una herramienta muy util, Gracias!
> Mañana despues que recupere mi sueño posteo fotos, me salio bello.



ajjaajajajjaj che tampoco es para tanto...pero si ya lo voy a correjir.

Algun miembro de este foro ya trabajo este esquema?
http://www.infopic.comlu.com/joomla/...d=54&Itemid=81

Yo lo he probado y funciona exelente....de ahi quiero basar mi versión con ZIF


----------



## fitopaez (Abr 20, 2010)

Hola, una consulta el 16F84A no lsoporta el pickit2 desde mplab?

Saludos fito


----------



## Meta (Abr 20, 2010)

fitopaez dijo:


> Hola, una consulta el 16F84A no lsoporta el pickit2 desde mplab?
> 
> Saludos fito



Claro, y el 16F88 también.


----------



## arias887 (Abr 20, 2010)

Hola a todos..
Les cuento que tengo un graaaaaan problema....
no puedo conseguir la bobina de 680uH...
por cual valor la puedo reemplazar...?
si pongo varias en serie... funcionara...?
hay forma de "hacerla"...???

es lo unico que me falta....

porfavor.... auxiliiiiooooooooo....

Muchas gracias desde ya...


----------



## J2C (Abr 20, 2010)

John Alejandro Arias M.

Al principio habia foristas que no conseguian la bobina y probaron de poner dos de 330 uH en seria funcionando muy bien el PicKit2-Clone.

Moyano Jonathan en alguna de las paginas anteriores de este thread creo que dijo con 330 uH igual funcionaba, pero proba de poner dos o tres en serie hasta tener un valor proximo a los 680 uH.

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## Cryn (Abr 20, 2010)

fitopaez dijo:


> Hola, una consulta el 16F84A no lsoporta el pickit2 desde mplab?
> 
> Saludos fito


A mi me parece que el 84A no se puede grabar en el MPLAB, no recuerdo bien las causas, pero sabía que no era posible.



Jhon Alejandro Arias M. dijo:


> Hola a todos..
> si pongo varias en serie... funcionara...?


sin duda que con unos pares de bobinas dependiendo de su valor, colocándolas en serie podrás hacer que tu pickit2 funcione correctamente

saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 20, 2010)

Mushito dijo:


> Moyano te voy a masacrar si te veo enfrente, me hiciste trasnochar revisando mi montaje.


Antes deberías masacrarte a vos mismo por armar cosas sin siquiera mirar los esquemas y tratar de entender cómo funcionan. Fue TU error el no revisar todo y fue TU culpa el no haber intentado entender cómo funcionaba el aparato.

Echar las culpas "para fuera" no ayuda a crecer.

Saludos


----------



## Meta (Abr 20, 2010)

Es fácil echar la culpa a los demás, ni es tan fácil verse a uno mismo. Significa persona poco responsable y que huye de los problemas. En temas laborales, si los entrevistadores te detectan este tipo de cosas, te ven persona insegura, huye de las circustancias y das problemas en grupos de personas de trabajo, etc.

Cuidado con lo que se dice. En este caso si conoces tu error hacia ti mismo, habrás dado un paso sobre crecimiento personal.


----------



## NEGREO11 (Abr 20, 2010)

heyyyyyyy... necesito que me ayuden con un diseño completo de un buen grabador de pics de 8, 18, 28 y 40 pines... osea los pics mas comunes... e visto muchas versiones en la web pero ninguno tiene un diseño completo, es decir, con todos los diagramas y el circuito impreso... si alguien tiene el doc porfavor ayudenme!

heyyyyyy... te bajaste todos los archivos de software para grabacion que te dicen alli?? osea para que te funcione ese grabador que achivos no mas necesitas de la pag citada??? los 5 primeros items???? AYUDAME PORFAVOR MOYANO JONATHANN!!

ME REFIERO A ESTA PAG
http://www.infopic.comlu.com/joomla/...d=54&Itemid=81


----------



## Mushito (Abr 20, 2010)

Meta dijo:


> Es fácil echar la culpa a los demás, ni es tan fácil verse a uno mismo. Significa persona poco responsable y que huye de los problemas. En temas laborales, si los entrevistadores te detectan este tipo de cosas, te ven persona insegura, huye de las circustancias y das problemas en grupos de personas de trabajo, etc.
> 
> Cuidado con lo que se dice. En este caso si conoces tu error hacia ti mismo, habrás dado un paso sobre crecimiento personal.


 Bueno ya!
Es mi culpa por montar un esquematico sin verificar si la existencia de errores.
Lo siento, no volvera a suceder.
Conformes?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 21, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/negreo11/


> heyyyyyyy... necesito que me ayuden con un diseño completo de un buen grabador de pics de 8, 18, 28 y 40 pines... osea los pics mas comunes... e visto muchas versiones en la web pero ninguno tiene un diseño completo, es decir, con todos los diagramas y el circuito impreso... si alguien tiene el doc porfavor ayudenme!
> 
> heyyyyyy... te bajaste todos los archivos de software para grabacion que te dicen alli?? osea para que te funcione ese grabador que achivos no mas necesitas de la pag citada??? los 5 primeros items???? AYUDAME PORFAVOR MOYANO JONATHANN!!
> 
> ...



Si me baje todos los archivos...pero necesitas solo el que contiene el PCB y esquematico ...de ahi sacas la placa y la haces...después grabas el firmware con un programador serial y listo ...

@Mushito por mi hace 1000 años que estás perdonado ...pero una recomendación es que siempre que vallas a armar algo investigues todo referente al diseño...leer mucho (hilos afines ) hacer prácticas en protoboard y demás ...por que sino a veces los errores en un circuito es más facil correjirlos estando en fase de pruebas que en la placa de circuito impreso...a mi me estuvo pasando hace unos días cuando me estaba armado un entrenador universal multipic...que tenia que probar....y me equivoque en un par de pistas y se explotó un 7805 en la cara....y creeme que un regulador de 5v en la cara no es nada lindo .ajajjajaja 
pero en fin la idea es que cuando encares un circuito hay que investigar todo antes de armarlo.

Un saludo y que andes bien !


----------



## Mushito (Abr 21, 2010)

Disculpen todos:
A veces soy muy torpe en redactar emails, y en los foros, olviden todo lo que escribí.
Moyano:
Estoy muy agradecido contigo por tu programador, ayer probé el funcionamiento y trabaja de maravilla.
Uso Windows Vista Home de 32 bits. (en mi laptop HP-Compac ).
Mi temor inicial fue que no conseguía una bobina de 680 uH así que le puse una de 820 uH según el código, pero medido daba 785 uH y que creen….
Funciono al primer intento, reconoció el pic 16F84A, ya estoy grabando pics. Lo malo es que no se programar en asembler, estuve usando pbasic versión demo, pero me limita a 32 lines.
Saludos.


----------



## thenot (Abr 22, 2010)

Después de tanto tiempo diciendo que iba a hacer este grabador al fin voy por él..  tenia uno serial pero no lo podía usar en el notebook.. y tenia que prender el pc de la casa para puro grabar pic's lo que me quitaba las ganas de hacer proyectos.. así que ahora a trabajar mas en esto  Modifique el pcb de Moyano dado que no me gustaba la posición del conector USB :B ademas que no soy tan profesional como para hacerlo con pistas tan finas así que las enanche y reposicione algunos componentes y pistas.. Cuando lo termine y si todo resulta Ok, lo subo por si a alguien le interesa, aunque no creo que me aya equivocado en algo, si solo moví algunas cosas a otros lados pero la idea del Pcb es la misma..
Ahora a ver si encuentro la bobina.. lo importante es que ya tengo el pic, el cristal y el conector USB.. cosas que aquí en mi ciudad no encuentro ¬¬° y revisando también me di cuenta del error del esquemático.. y no cachaba que onda hasta que revise bien el datasheet y vi el error 

Una consulta... las resistencias en las lineas de datos del USB son necesarias??? es que estoy haciéndome una plaquita para un 18f4550 y viendo otras plaquitas de este en ninguna vi que le pusieran resistencias.. por lo que me llamo la atención..

Saludos a todos!! y gracias Moyano por el grabador que me vendrá de lujo


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (Abr 22, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> ajjaajajajjaj che tampoco es para tanto...pero si ya lo voy a correjir.
> 
> Algun miembro de este foro ya trabajo este esquema?
> http://www.infopic.comlu.com/joomla/...d=54&Itemid=81
> ...



si eso es correcto moyano ya trabaje en el diseño de sucky y me funciona correctamente y en parte al que yo estoy haciendo es muy bueno tambien funciona solo estoy rediseñando un clone del original para pero necesito unas pruebas en lapto para responder al amigo cryn si funciona en lapto porque solo en probado en destock


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 22, 2010)

thenot ...buenisimo que te armes el programador...suerte con eso..las resistencias son de proteccion y si querés no las pongas no influyen.


----------



## Mushito (Abr 22, 2010)

thenot dijo:


> Una consulta... las resistencias en las lineas de datos del USB son necesarias??? es que estoy haciéndome una plaquita para un 18f4550 y viendo otras plaquitas de este en ninguna vi que le pusieran resistencias.. por lo que me llamo la atención..


son de proteccion ante corto circuitos.


----------



## jcgo23 (Abr 22, 2010)

Jhon, te cuento que yo vivo en Itagui (Ant) Colombia y tube el mismo problema con la bobina pero al fin la consegui en medellin. escribeme un correo y te doy la direccion
Si quiero compartir algo, lo hago; si no, ni lo menciono@forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## thenot (Abr 22, 2010)

ok! muchas gracias.. mañana compro lo que falta y si tengo tiempo mañana mismo lo hago 

Saludos!!


----------



## thenot (Abr 23, 2010)

u.u tiendas de electrónica de mi ciudad son muy pobres!!! no tienen bobinas de ninguna  tengo unas en unos circuitos pero no puedo distinguir colores en ellas bien.. como podría medir de cuanto son??


----------



## Cryn (Abr 23, 2010)

Medirlas va estar un poquito difícil, necesitarás de un Inductómetro.

Vi algunos por la web, quizá podrías armarte alguno, aunque los que vi son digitales y generalmente llevan un microcontrolador.

saludos


----------



## thenot (Abr 23, 2010)

sep habia visto en la web.. pero es como mucho para medir para una sola vez...voy a poner ojo de aguila a ver si puedo caxar cuales son los colores de estas bobinas..


----------



## thenot (Abr 23, 2010)

de donde podría sacar o encontrar una bobina de esas??? saque una de un teclado viejo pero es de 39 uH solamente u.u
tengo lo demas listo solo me falta la bobina D:

Saludos!!


----------



## Jackcer (Abr 23, 2010)

Jhon Alejandro Arias M. dijo:


> Hola a todos..
> Les cuento que tengo un graaaaaan problema....
> no puedo conseguir la bobina de 680uH...
> por cual valor la puedo reemplazar...?
> ...


 Que tal Jhon Alejandro, por si no has conseguido la bobina la puedes solicitar en este almacén de bogotá.
http://www.laredelectronica.com/


----------



## Lithiumrd (Abr 23, 2010)

thenot dijo:


> de donde podría sacar o encontrar una bobina de esas??? saque una de un teclado viejo pero es de 39 uH solamente u.u
> tengo lo demas listo solo me falta la bobina D:
> 
> Saludos!!



Hola últimamente he hecho mucho de eso que dicen reciclar componentes, y de verdad la pocas bobinas que he conseguido, son bastante bajas y de baja potencia, aun y cuando son de fuentes de DVD's y PC la verdad te aconsejaría que la buscaras en tiendas de electrónica porque conseguir una, opino que es difícil.


Saludos a la comunidad

Estoy en proceso de armado del quemador y estoy en eso de estetica con la placa en lo que la termine la subo

Por cierto MOYANO me tome la libertad de re diseñar el PCB para mi uso y agregue entre VCC y GND un par de capacitores de baja y alta frecuencia para evitar cualquier tipo de ruido al quemador  tu me diras si subo el esquematico

GRACIAS por el esfuerzo y el haberlo compartido


----------



## Cryn (Abr 24, 2010)

thenot dijo:


> de donde podría sacar o encontrar una bobina de esas??? saque una de un teclado viejo pero es de 39 uH solamente u.u
> tengo lo demas listo solo me falta la bobina D:
> 
> Saludos!!


Creo que también puedes encontrar algunas en reproductores de VHS antiguos, yo ahí encontré varios.


----------



## sebitronic (Abr 24, 2010)

Muy buen aporte Jonathan, al igual que el del usb desde asm, tengo la duda de si se le pueden poner las memorias para no programar con el pc, porque de verdad me seria útil. 
Muchas gracias excelente aporte al foro


----------



## Cryn (Abr 24, 2010)

Pienso que con seguridad se las puede colocar, no te olvides del pulsador también


----------



## sebitronic (Abr 24, 2010)

Muchas gracias Cryn.

Alguien sabe donde puedo comprar las 24lc512 en Buenos Aires?


----------



## jcgo23 (Abr 24, 2010)

Buenos días compañeros, 
Quiero PEDIR disculpas por haber violado las normas pero la verdad es que me entusiasme tanto al tratar de colaborar de inmediato con todos los floristas que han tenido problema con la bobina,( pues yo los tuve) la verdad en ese momento no tenia la direccion exacta pues quien encontro el lugar fue un colega del trabajo.... ya la tengo es en la transversal 39 # 72-38 "ELECTRONICAS CANARE" tel 413-31-85


----------



## thenot (Abr 24, 2010)

Cryn dijo:


> Creo que también puedes encontrar algunas en reproductores de VHS antiguos, yo ahí encontré varios.



gracias  me acorde que habia un vhs botado en mi casa y adivinen.... encontre 2 de 300 y algo.. y por lo *QU*e e leido con eso en serie deberia irme bien 

gracias.. voy a hacer las pruebas y si resulta ok subo una fotito 

.............................................

Listo el Grabador   probado con 16f84a y funcionando inmediatamente 

















 al que le interese el pcb que lo pida y lo subo.. es = que el de Moyano, solo que cambie de lado algunas cosas 

Saludos a todos.. y gracias nuevamente Moyano por el grabador


----------



## Lithiumrd (Abr 25, 2010)

Buenas

thenot una pregunta hiciste el PCB a mano?? porque la verdad me parece, y no es que este mal sino que es bastante extraño que alguien que lleve tiempo en la electronica todavia los haga asi.

Por cierto se ve muy bien la verdad, en este momento estoy soldando el mio y en lo que lo termine lo subo para que lo vean


----------



## thenot (Abr 26, 2010)

Lithiumrd dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> thenot una pregunta hiciste el PCB a mano?? porque la verdad me parece, y no es que este mal sino que es bastante extraño que alguien que lleve tiempo en la electronica todavia los haga asi.
> 
> Por cierto se ve muy bien la verdad, en este momento estoy soldando el mio y en lo que lo termine lo subo para que lo vean



Hola, en cierta parte el pcb esta hecho a mano y de la forma que lo hacen normalmente, el problema que tengo es no poder encontrar una impresora Láser ya que con eso lo haría mejor, pero solo me tengo que conformar con imprimir mi pcb con mi impresora de tinta normal y luego fotocopiarlo, luego dado que es fotocopia no es nada nítida, y aunque pasara toda la tinta de la fotocopia a la placa igual tendría que repasarla para que no queden cortes, pero como es papel normal, queda mucha tinta en el papel y el traspaso mas que nada me sirve como una "guía" para dibujar o repasar mi pcb con un plumón marca sharpie (que para esto es muy bueno). Así que por ello no se ve tan profesional y se ve como hecho a mano y por ello tuve que enanchar las pistas para que me quedara algo al momento de transferir a la placa.
Por ahora ya estoy acostumbrado así y he hecho varias placas con buenos resultados.. (antes las hacia a pura cuchilla)

Y por cierto estudio Ing. en Informática, pero soy adicto a la electrónica, no tengo estudios, pero me gusta leer aprender y hacer cosas(no me queda otra, mi vida es un asco y con esto la trato de dejar de lado).. y pienso que se mucho comparado con algunos que han estudiado esto (lo digo por cercanos). 

Saludos!! y espero ver ese grabador


----------



## drenjifo (Abr 26, 2010)

hola a todos, soy nuevo en esto de los pic y tengo un grabador usb el GTP-USB-LITE estuve grabando algunos programas en el pic16f877a hasta que me salio un error de escritura en la dirección 0x00000000, alguien me puede ayudar por favor..


----------



## Cryn (Abr 26, 2010)

thenot dijo:


> gracias  me acorde que habia un vhs botado en mi casa y adivinen.... encontre 2 de 300 y algo.. y por lo *QU*e e leido con eso en serie deberia irme bien
> 
> gracias.. voy a hacer las pruebas y si resulta ok subo una fotito


Que bueno que hayas pillado las bobinas thenot, te entiendo perfectamente sobre la PCB, cuando no se tiene un buen material no se puede ser muy exigente consigo mismo, y más bien te felicito, porque aún asi creo que haz hecho un muy lindo trabajo, a disfrutar ahora del poderoso grabador.



drenjifo dijo:


> hola a todos, soy nuevo en esto de los pic y tengo un grabador usb el GTP-USB-LITE estuve grabando algunos programas en el pic16f877a hasta que me salio un error de escritura en la dirección 0x00000000, alguien me puede ayudar por favor..


primero que nada darte la bienvenida, y que mejor a una persona de mi Bolivia.

Después decirte que me parece que te equivocaste de hilo, ya que acá creo que nada se ha hablado del gtp-usb-lite.

Tu solución buscar mejor ayuda en otro hilo dedicada enteramente a ese grabador, o crear un hilo en caso de no existir.

Otra probable solución sea probar con otro microcontrolador y ver si ocurre el mismo problema, es la primera vez que grabas este microcontrolador?

OJO con el fuse o config WRiTeENable, ya que como dice su nombre es *protección contra escritura*, si esta activado, probablemente por ahí este el problema. Existe otros bits de *protección contra lectura *que es el CodeProtect, que es otra cosa.

De que ciudad eres drenjifo?
Saludos.


----------



## Lithiumrd (Abr 27, 2010)

Hola Moyano Jonathan, he estado viendo el esquematico original del PicKit2 que dejaste y me doy cuenta que no agregaste a tu diseño uno 3906 que trabajan con VPP.

Ahora mi pregunta has probado el clone con alguna memoria??

gracias de antemano

perdon no tienen que ver con VPP sino con pgd y pgc

otra pregunta esa parte del diseño tiene que ver con la regulacion de voltaje de 3.3v? para ajustarlo para la gamma de 3.3v??


----------



## jhony85 (Abr 29, 2010)

Bueno me surge una duda a la hora de comprar la bobina, y es que he encontrado una de 680 uH pero pone que es HF (imagino que alta frecuencia). ¿Es valida?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 29, 2010)

no importa el tipo....sino que sea de ese valor....yo he probado con varios valores...con 330uhy..depende a algunos les ha funcionado y a otros no. De ahi para arriba podés probar con varios tipos.


----------



## chokorol (Abr 29, 2010)

oye pusiste el layout de abajo podrias pasarme el layout de la parte de arriba por que no le entiendo muy bien ya lo arme en tablilla y me funciono muy bien.


----------



## jhony85 (Abr 30, 2010)

Bueno, yo ya me he decidido a hacerlo, pero mientras recibo los ultimos componentes que me faltan quiero que me resolvais algunas dudas:

- El pic18f2550 del programador como se programa? ¿con otro programador?

- He leido que los pics se graban por ICSP, ¿necesito hacer otro circuito ademas del programador?

Me parece muy interesante este proyecto.


----------



## Cryn (Abr 30, 2010)

> - El pic18f2550 del programador como se programa? ¿con otro programador?


Si con otro programador, si tienes algún amigo que pueda grabarte el programa estará bien, si no tendrás que armarte un grabador por puerto serie o paralelo y grabarlo con él, lo puedes armar en tu proto por ejemplo.



> - He leido que los pics se graban por ICSP, ¿necesito hacer otro  circuito ademas del programador?


Para programar en circuito necesitas hacer un pequeño cableado en tu circuito o placa de aplicación, cableado que va del grabador a los pines de grabación del microcontrolador que desearás grabar. El cableado es sencillo, busca ICSP en la pagina de microchip y verás que se lo arma en un 2 x 3 en un proto.

Si lo que te gusta más bien es usar un zócalo ZIF, tendrás que buscarte un diseño para usarlo con tu pickit2 o modificarlo según corresponda.

saludos


----------



## chokorol (Abr 30, 2010)

el pic lo puedes programar con el jdm tengo el circuito del pic16f84a nadamas mandas las lineas a las *QUE* deben de ir conectadas las del pic18f2550 si lo *QU*ieres dime y te paso el diagrama


----------



## facuenta (Abr 30, 2010)

Cuando quiero hacer el debugger utilizando un pic16F887 con el Pickit2 y un programa armado en CCS no me permite medir los tiempos, o sea, cuando pongo en el MPLAB y entro a debugger y pongo al pickit2 no me aparece la opción stopwatch... no se de que forma medir los tiempos exactos de un proceso...  Si alguien me pude dar una mano se los voy a agradecer. 
Lo quería hacer de esa forma porque usando el debugger que tiene el programa CCS me da bien el tiempo, pero en la práctica tarda mucho menos... tengo entendido que es porque depende de la velocidad de la computadora y no del de micro.
Saludos,


----------



## jhony85 (May 1, 2010)

vaya... la cosa se está complicando cada vez mas...

no tengo nada. asi que me gustaria que me dijeseis la formas mas facil de grabar el 18f2550. no conozco nadie que me lo pueda grabar...


----------



## Cryn (May 1, 2010)

Este creo que te podría servir, No hace falta que armes el ZIF, o si gustas también lo podrías armar seguro que funcionará muy bien con el pickit2, solo que la parte de las memorias la tendrías que modificar un poco.

De momento, para grabar tu 18f2550 basta con armar solamente el grabador en tu proto hacer un pequeño cableado de los pines de grabación del grabador hacia los pines de grabación del micro, es decir de MLCR(1) al pin 1 del micro, de VDD(2) al pin 20, de GND(3) al pin 19, de PGD(4) al pin 28 y de PGC(5) al pin 27.

El PGM(6), para esto no te hará falta conectarlo. O si hay algún problema avisas.

Ese grabador puede funcionar tranquilamente en winpic800 o en ICprog seleccionando un grabador JDM en Hardware.

Espero que logres programar al 2550, saludos


----------



## Shunt (May 1, 2010)

Jackcer dijo:


> Algun miembro de este foro ya trabajo este esquema?
> http://www.infopic.comlu.com/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=54&Itemid=81



Hola amigo Jackcer .
Comento que estoy trabajando en esta grabadora .
Una imagen:


Cuando termine voy a enviar los resultados obtenidos .
Saludos a todos.


----------



## jhony85 (May 1, 2010)

Bueno a ver si lo he entendido, la idea es de montar el circuito del enlace que me has mandado. este circuito se conectaría por rs232 al pc y con un cableado desde el circuito hasta el CN2 SIP6 (que no se lo que es) que estaria conectado con el pic en los pines que me has indicado.

¿hay en algun lado una lista de materiales? veo que hay un switch pero no veo en el circuito donde va.

otra cosa, este enlace que me has mandado es de un programador de pics, si lo armo, ¿para que quiero armar el clon del pickit?

muchas gracias por toda la informacion que me has facilitado.


----------



## Cryn (May 2, 2010)

Si, exactamente eso.

El SIP6 (En realidad es SIL) son las salidas ICSP, para grabar al micro.

El listado no es largo, como puedes ver no es complicado el circuito así que la lista la tendrás que hacer tu mismo, y como te dije quizá no sea de momento necesario la parte del zócalo ZIF, por tanto no te preocupes del switch.

Si es un grabador JDM por puerto serial, que solo soporta una determina cantidad de microcontroladores. En cambio el pickit2 es un grabador por puerto USB y soporta muuuchos más micros, además de tener algunas aplicaciones como Depuración, UART y Logic Analizer.

Como te dije el serial lo puedes armar en proto para poder pasarle el programa al 2550 del pickit2 y después desarmarlo. Y teniendo tu micro grabado puedes hacerte la placa que más te haya gustado en el hilo y no necesitarás más nunca al serial.

Este pickit2 además de las características que ya te dije, funciona muy bien en Win xp, vista y hasta en win7 y funciona totalmente en computaras portátiles.

Espero que tengas buenos resultados, saludos


----------



## jhony85 (May 2, 2010)

de acuerdo, mucho mas claro. 

EL SIL entonces no hace falta ponerlo si se conectan directamente las entradas del SIL con el pic ¿verdad?, asi podria evitar poner el SIL


----------



## Shunt (May 2, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro.
Los resultados de mi grabadora es excelente .
Todo perfecto. No hay problema en la primera prueba.
En la calibración, todos los parámetros se establecen correctamente.



Gracias a Moyano Jonathan   y todos los demás , el tema excelente.

Estoy a la espera de la versión final de Moyano Jonathan  para la prueba.

Lo que sigue es la prueba en un ordenador portátil con el PIC16F877A:


----------



## Cryn (May 2, 2010)

jhony85 dijo:


> EL SIL entonces no hace falta ponerlo si se conectan directamente las entradas del SIL con el pic ¿verdad?, asi podria evitar poner el SIL


Si, para tu caso no hará falta un SIL, directamente conectas a los correspondientes del micro, como te dije la anterior vez, pin1 a MCLR(1), pin......

saludos


----------



## fitopaez (May 3, 2010)

Hola shunt, podrias poner los archivos que usaste.

Gracias


FITO

Lo que yo necesito es el pcb del zocalo zif.

Gracias


----------



## arias887 (May 3, 2010)

Holas a todos...

He construido un pickit2 pero tengo una bobina de 1000uH...
Sera que esa bobina sirve, teniendo ec cuenta que en el esquematoco dice que es de 680uH...
Es lo unico que me falta aparte de quemar el 18F2550...  ...

Y si alguien sabe el codigo de colores para las cobinitas pequeñas de 3 bandas... 

despues monto las imagenes...

Gracias desde ya...


----------



## Shunt (May 3, 2010)

fitopaez dijo:


> Hola shunt, podrias poner los archivos ...
> Lo que yo necesito es el pcb del zocalo zif. Gracias



Hola fitopaez.

Sigue el enlace. Haga clic  

Saludos!


----------



## fitopaez (May 4, 2010)

Muchas gracias SHUNT!!!!!

FITO


----------



## raton86 (May 4, 2010)

que tal amigos e estado mirando y mirando el foro y cada vez me convezco mas de armar este... pero ya empece armar el GTB- USB full .... tengo una pregunta....cual de los 2 es mejor .... tengo todo por si les interesa probarlo tengo una duda....la resistencia de 2k7 es de 2.7k lo mismo que la de 4k7??? el GTB tiene un VPP2 que segun e leido programa mas variedad de pics...gracias


----------



## FRYCK (May 4, 2010)

raton86 dijo:


> que tal amigos e estado mirando y mirando el foro y cada vez me convezco mas de armar este... pero ya empece armar el GTB- USB full .... tengo una pregunta....cual de los 2 es mejor .... tengo todo por si les interesa probarlo tengo una duda....la resistencia de 2k7 es de 2.7k lo mismo que la de 4k7??? el GTB tiene un VPP2 que segun e leido programa mas variedad de pics...gracias




hola Raton86  la  resistencias que  mencionas si son las  mismas 2k7 = 2.7k y el gtp usb hasta donde tengo entendido tiene soporte  para una gran varieded de microcontroladores tando  de microchip asi como tambien de  ATMEL.  Ha  y es GTP-USB no GTB  te dejo un link con los dispositivos soportados por este programador http://www.winpic800.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=23&Itemid=89

hola *Shunt* me podrías  prestar el esquemático de  tu zócalo zip se ve muy bien  gracias


----------



## blessed (May 5, 2010)

Hola Amigos, ya en un instante adjuntare al foro las imagenes correspondientes a mi version del Pickit2 clone, con algunas recomendaciones.


----------



## Shunt (May 5, 2010)

FRYCK dijo:


> hola *Shunt* me podrías  prestar el esquemático de  tu zócalo zip se ve muy bien  gracias



Buenos días amigo.

El esquema de la ZIF se encuentra dentro del archivo zip en el post anterior .

Haga clic _aquí!_ para ver el texto y el archivo.

Saludos.


----------



## blessed (May 5, 2010)

Hola amigos un saludo desde la ciudad de Medellin (Colombia).
Foreros aprovecho este espacio para compartir con ustedes mi re-diseño del Pickit 2 Clone, trabaje a partir del material propuesto por el amigo Suky.
*Esta version "PICKIT2_GATOX" soporta microcontroladores PIC de 5v y de 3.3v.*

Antes de proseguir quiero realizar las siguientes observaciones:

*A)* son varios a los que les a pasado que a la hora de ensamblar su Clone y conectarlo al PC les sale el siguiente error:
 "Pickit 2 VPP Voltage error. Check target and retry operation."

  Quiero compartir 2 posibles causas del error y como solucionarlo.

_1-_ El nivel VPP no alcanza a tener una tension de aprox 5v (basta con que sea mayor que 4.5v) y por eso aparece el error, esto pasa porque normalmente usan un Diodo "1n4148" (mi diseño es D4) que va de los 5v del USB al conector ISCP, este diodo puede tumbarle un nivel de voltaje aproximado a los 0.7v repercutiendo en que VPP sea de 4.3v y no de 5v (>= 4.5). Para solucionar esto debemos usar un diodo "1n5817" o si no disponemos de este, existe la posiblidad de omitir el diodo y reemplazarlo por un simple alambre (puede que no sea muy recomendable, pero si estamos seguros de que nuestro impreso esta perfecto y libre de cortos, tranquilamente podemos realizar este procedimiento, pues garantizamos un VPP de 5V).

_2-_ Problema del transistor "Q1" (NPN) que tiene en su colector la bobina de 680uH, por favor verificar que este en verdad se sature cuando "VPP_PUMP" este en alto "1".
Cuando VPP_PUMP este en bajo en el colector debe haber aprox 5v (gracias a que las bobinas estan en PULL_UP), cuando VPP_PUMP esta en alto el transistor tiene que saturarse y el colector pasar a un nivel de tension aproximadamente de 1V...... si NO tienen este comportamiento por favor cambiar de transistor.

*B)* Muchos se han encontrado con el inconveniente de la famosa bobiba de 680uH, pues no disponen de ella y se les hace muy dificil o imposible encontrarla en el mercado, es por ello que hay que recurrir a realizar un arreglo de bobinas ya sea en serie o en paralelo para tener un valor proximo, lo recomendable es que este arreglo no exceda mas de 100uH ni por encima ni por debajo, osea que L este entre 580uH y 780uH.
Para esto e notado que las bobinas de 1mH son muy comerciales almenos en mi pais, pueden usar 2 de estas en paralelo (nuevo valor 500uH) y una de 100uH en serie (se encuentrar facil en board de pc viejos o televisores) y asi obtener una L de 600uH.

*****Todo lo anterior son solo recomendaciones que le hago gracias a la experiencia que adquiri a partir de la construccion de mi Pickit2,, las hago porque quizas a algunos de ustedes les pueda ser util, sino por favor hacer caso omiso de ello*****

ACONTINUACION adjunto imagenes y fotos de mi proyecto, tambien el archivo "PICKIT2_GATOX.RAR" donde encontraran fuera de estas imagenes los archivos diseñados en "Eagle 5.6.0" entre otras cosas, para que hagan uso de ello.


----------



## raton86 (May 5, 2010)

muchas gracias FRYCK  y tienes toda la razon en cuanto al nombre del programador

amigo blessed las imagenes del esquematico estan en muy baja calidad y no se puede observar la referencia de los componentes. si no es mucho el problema podrias subir estos archivos con mayor calidad 

gracias amigo


----------



## FRYCK (May 5, 2010)

Shunt dijo:


> Buenos días amigo.
> 
> El esquema de la ZIF se encuentra dentro del archivo zip en el post anterior .
> 
> ...



Hola  *Shunt* gracias por tu respuesta  te decía  era porque  esta carpeta no contiene ese esquemático  esta  la cara  de las pistas  y la  cara de los componentes   pero falta ese esquemático aclaro es de la base zip no del programador  saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 5, 2010)

blessed:
Te felicito por tu diseño , se ve 100% profesional !!


----------



## Meta (May 5, 2010)

La verdad es que si. Me encanta. ¿Cuánto cuesta el ZIP?


----------



## Shunt (May 5, 2010)

FRYCK dijo:


> Hola  *Shunt* gracias por tu respuesta  te decía  era porque  esta carpeta no contiene ese esquemático...



Amigo Frick, le comento que he copiado la base ZIF aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/base-zif-pickit2-17166/

No tiene el esquema.

El aporte es del amigo Alfonso. Creo que Alfonso podria decir mejor donde encontrar lo esquematico.

Saludos.


----------



## FRYCK (May 5, 2010)

Gracias  de  nuevo  *Shunt* lo  voy a  realizar  a ver   como me va  
saludos


----------



## makatru (May 6, 2010)

Hola!!! Esta genial el montaje de los apañero, bueno yo t*A*mb*IÉN* me decidi a montarlo y les dejo unas fotos,













Utilize el esquema de Moyano y el de Luchin, aparte lo uso en Windows 7 y va bastante bien.

Gracias a todos por compartir toda la informacion necesaria para su montaje.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 6, 2010)

Sencillamente impresionante


----------



## raton86 (May 6, 2010)

amigos una pregunta ..... estoy montando el programador y me encuentro con un switch.... me podrian decir para que es ?? 

gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 6, 2010)

En las primeras páginas del hilo está explicado para que es el switch.
Un saludo !


----------



## raton86 (May 6, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> En las primeras páginas del hilo está explicado para que es el switch.
> Un saludo !



gracias amigo pero la verdad le e dado vueltas a este foro encontrando la respuesta pero nada...si me hicieras el favor de decirme para que sirve te lo agradeceria o me envias el enlace y yo lo leo ....muchas gracias por tu colaboracion

bueno....ya que nadie andaba por aca para responder mi pregunta ....me coloque a consultar en el manual de pickit y encontre que sirve para programar el pic 18f2550 con un nuevo firmware asi que respuesta solucionada .....otra cosita...alquien a montado el PicKit2_Clone_5V3.3V de suke ....se ve bastante atractivo para manejar pics de 3.3v quisiera comentarios antes de hacer la tarjeta ...gracias


----------



## Shunt (May 6, 2010)

raton86 dijo:


> ... se ve bastante atractivo para manejar pics de 3.3v quisiera comentarios antes de hacer la tarjeta ...gracias



Sencillamente perfecto!
He seguido exactamente la instalación de Suke. Sólo cambiaron las resistencias a los LED (470R).

Las tensiones de 5 y 3,3 v son correctas. Probado con PIC16F628A y PIC16F877A. Funciona muy bien. Voy a probar con PIC16F88 y comentar después. 

_Mis fotos._

Saludos.


----------



## Helder Guerra (May 6, 2010)

blessed,
Cordial saludo, te felicito por tu buen diseño.
Yo tengo mi propio diseño del pickit 2 con la base zif en la misma tarjeta pero solo tiene
para programar pic de 40, 28 y18 pines, quiero mejorarla agregandole el de 8, 14 y 24cxx. Ya lo hice una vez con un diseño que encontre en internet pero tenia problemas con el 28 pines. La inquietud que tengo es si ya tu probastes todas las posiciones de tu diseño para con tu permiso por supuesto utilizar el esquema de la base para complementar mi programador.

Gracias por tu coloboracion att: Helder de Valledupar, Colombia.


----------



## blessed (May 7, 2010)

raton86 dijo:


> muchas gracias FRYCK  y tienes toda la razon en cuanto al nombre del programador
> 
> amigo blessed las imagenes del esquematico estan en muy baja calidad y no se puede observar la referencia de los componentes. si no es mucho el problema podrias subir estos archivos con mayor calidad
> 
> gracias amigo



Hola amigo raton86, en el .RAR que subi estan los archivos en eagle donde puedes ver el esquematico desde este programa de una manera perfecta, mas sin embargo aca adjunto una imagen y un .pdf con el esquematico con mejor resolucion.








Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> blessed:
> Te felicito por tu diseño , se ve 100% profesional !!



Gracias  amigo Moyano, es el fruto de un trabajo realizado con empeño, gusto e interez.
Quiero agradecerte por el interez que le has puesto a este foro.

Ya sabes que para lo que necesites, a la orden.



Meta dijo:


> La verdad es que si. Me encanta. ¿Cuánto cuesta el ZIP?



Hola amigo,simplemente construyo con gusto, en cuanto a tu pregunta, la base zif tiene un costo aproximado de 6mil pesos colombianos, osea cerca de unos 3 dolares estadounidenses.



raton86 dijo:


> gracias amigo pero la verdad le e dado vueltas a este foro encontrando la respuesta pero nada...si me hicieras el favor de decirme para que sirve te lo agradeceria o me envias el enlace y yo lo leo ....muchas gracias por tu colaboracion
> 
> bueno....ya que nadie andaba por aca para responder mi pregunta ....me coloque a consultar en el manual de pickit y encontre que sirve para programar el pic 18f2550 con un nuevo firmware asi que respuesta solucionada .....otra cosita...alquien a montado el PicKit2_Clone_5V3.3V de suke ....se ve bastante atractivo para manejar pics de 3.3v quisiera comentarios antes de hacer la tarjeta ...gracias



1)Hola de nuevo amigo raton86, el suiche pulsador es para cargarle el firmware al 18f2550 osea para actualizarlo cuando sea necesario.

2)Amigo mi proyecto fue basado en el trabajo del amigo suky, y sirve efectivamente para programar micros no solo de 5v sino tambien de 3.3v.



helder277 dijo:


> blessed,
> Cordial saludo, te felicito por tu buen diseño.
> Yo tengo mi propio diseño del pickit 2 con la base zif en la misma tarjeta pero solo tiene
> para programar pic de 40, 28 y18 pines, quiero mejorarla agregandole el de 8, 14 y 24cxx. Ya lo hice una vez con un diseño que encontre en internet pero tenia problemas con el 28 pines. La inquietud que tengo es si ya tu probastes todas las posiciones de tu diseño para con tu permiso por supuesto utilizar el esquema de la base para complementar mi programador.
> ...



Hola amigo helder277 te cuento que eh probado mi base zif con los siguientes micros:

40pin ==> pic16f877a "OK"
28pin ==> pic18f2550 "OK"
18pin ==> pic16f84A  "OK"
14pin ==> pic16f688  "OK"
8pin === Funciona para los 10Fxxx pero no para los 12Fxxx

24Cxx === Aun no he probado porque no dispongo en el momento de una, cuando pruebe con estas memorias te avisare.

Animate a montar la base zif que se que te va a servir. si algo me cuentas como te fue.


----------



## raton86 (May 7, 2010)

Shunt dijo:


> Sencillamente perfecto!
> He seguido exactamente la instalación de Suke. Sólo cambiaron las resistencias a los LED (470R).
> 
> Las tensiones de 5 y 3,3 v son correctas. Probado con PIC16F628A y PIC16F877A. Funciona muy bien. Voy a probar con PIC16F88 y comentar después.
> ...



muchas gracias amigo por tu respuesta ya lo montare y lo posteare para mostrarles como quedo ....

gracias amigo blessed por tus respuestas .......vamos a montar el programador y ya les digo como quedo


----------



## Helder Guerra (May 7, 2010)

Gracias paisano blessed por tu colaboración cuando lo termine les mostrare como quedó
mi programador pickit 2.


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (May 7, 2010)

Cryn dijo:


> Si, para tu caso no hará falta un SIL, directamente conectas a los correspondientes del micro, como te dije la anterior vez, pin1 a MCLR(1), pin......
> 
> saludos



hola amigo cryn un favor necesito descargar el pcb eagle para abrir unos archivos pero cada ves que lo intento descargar de cualquier pagina no puedo descargarlo completo si por casualida tienes un el eagle en un archivo comprimido .rar colocalo para descargarlo si no es molestia y atodos le pido disculpas por tener tiempo sin igresar al foro lo que pasa es que estoy en temporada de examenes en la universidad y estoy full no me da casi tiempo de nada bueno pido disculpas a todos ok.


----------



## Cryn (May 7, 2010)

Hola MORFOMEN14,

No creo que en el foro nos dejen colocar links a software ilícito. De todas maneras descargando una versión de prueba de la pagina de cadsoft seguramente podrás ver los archivos.

saludos.


----------



## Meta (May 7, 2010)

Hola:

Cuando acaben el *Pic Kit 2* definitivo con zócalo ZIP avisan para montar uno. Espero no arrepentirme y que Pic Kit 3 esté mejor. Otros dicen que está peor. Pero los PIC16F de núcleo mejorado (ahora con 49 instrucciones y nanoWat) con Pic Kit 2 no se puede.

Saludo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 7, 2010)

Y meta....el tema está en que lo vas a usar......no vale la pena comprar el pickit3 que acá sale U$S90 por que soporte algunos micros más que el pickit2......que sale $90 o U$28 osea la diferencia es grande. Aparte meta el PICKIT3 solo es soportado por MPLAB bajo windows....y el PICKIT2 tiene software propio en WIndows y Linux.
Por ahora no vale la pena gastar semejante cantidad de dinero hay que pensar meta...que si por ejemplo vos estas usando micros de la linea PIC16F....hay un monton de micros para usar ....y si necesitas más prestaciones están los PIC18F , PIC24F y PIC32 que son soportados por Pickit2.
Por eso el PICKIT3 no vale la pena....


----------



## Meta (May 7, 2010)

Buenas:

Mi intención era montarlo, fabricarme un clone, no gastarme ese dinero por un Pic Kit 3. Pensé que Pic Kit 3 también disponía de Linux, si no lo tiene con el tiempo habrá también para Linux al igual que el PicKit 2. Por ahora está bien el 2 por lo que estoy viendo.



Hasta pronto.


----------



## LUCASLEON (May 12, 2010)

hola y de ante mano gracias por su respuesta 
mi duda es que si con el Pic Kit 2 se puede programar los pic32  en especial el pic32mx675f512 ya que tengo uno para empezar en este mundo de los pic32 que parce que se viene con todo gracias..


----------



## johantortolero (May 12, 2010)

Buenas tardes... no se mucho de este de tema ya q estoy iniciando en esto de los quemadores, pero en verdad gracias por colocar todo lo necesario... mi pregunta es si con los archivos colocados en la primera hoja es posible realizar el quemaror? osea me refiero a q si no le falta alguna modificacion, tambien me gustaria saber si coon este  clon puedo programar todos los pic de la familia 16fxxx... gracias de ante mano


----------



## pedroivan (May 12, 2010)

el pickit 2 puede de antemano programar  todos los pic hasta la serie 24 (12,16f,18f,24f), no se si todavia podia programar los dspic.


----------



## johantortolero (May 12, 2010)

gracias por la pronta respuesta pedroivan, donde puedo conseguir como hacer el montaje del zocalo, osea en otras palabras, luego de hacer el quemador voy a necesitar algo como lo q esta en la imagen cierto? mi pregunta es como hago con eso? donde puedo conseguir el pcb? ... disculpen si no me expreso bien pero creo q todos alguna ves fuimos novatos en algo jeje...  gracias de antemano!


----------



## Cryn (May 12, 2010)

acá todos los micros soportados por el pickit2, un original soporta todo eso, un clone con adaptación a 3V me imagino que soportará todos, un clone sin adaptación a 5V probablemente grabe un micro de 3V alimentándolo externamente, es decir no tomar el Vdd del pickit clone y si sus entradas son compatibles con lógica de 5V.

Micros de 3V son: 18FxxJxx 18FxxKxx 24FJxx 24HJxx 33FJxx y PIC32, el resto de familias son de 5V: 10Fxx 12Fxx 16Fxx 18Fxx y 30Fxx

El pickit2 soporta toda la familia 16Fxxx, excepto algunos nuevos micros de núcleo mejorado que han salido y probablemente saldrán en un tiempo, esta familia es la 16F19xx 16F18xx


----------



## johantortolero (May 12, 2010)

gracias por tu repuesta cryn, con eso ya quede super claro  con lo q soporta este quemador!! en que parte de este foro puedo encontrar un quemador sencillo para programar el 18f2550 q usa este clon? gracias de antemano


----------



## okuart (May 12, 2010)

gracias por el aporte
yo me compre un Pickit 2 original, pero voy a implementar el clon para hacer pruebas y poder ayudar a algunos amigos que estan interesados en ingresar el mundo de los PIC's


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (May 12, 2010)

buenas noches que tal estan todo quiero decirle que el pickit sin bobina que habia hecho si programaba en laptos y destok pero lamentablemente extravie mis diseños y mis placas en la universidad ya que hubieron algunos disturbios y no pude recuperar mis pertenecias en las cuales tenia otras cosas de valor que lamentablemente no se podre recuperarlas nuevamente aunque se que es muy dificil, pero gracias a dios apesar de todo el desastre no hubo ni muertos ni heridos.


bueno en este momento he montado en mi proto denuevo el pickit 2 clon y resulta que ahora me sale un mensaje que antes no me aparecia y no logro determinar el porque 
me sale un mesaje que dice vdd y vpp voltaje level error check target & retry operation si alguien me puede ayudar aqui se los agradecere para poder volver hacer  el clon sin utilizar la bobina ok gracias a todos y saludos

disculpa cryn que tal estas x casualidad tu sabes xq aparece un error en el pickit2 clon 
un mesaje que me dice vdd y vpp level errors check target y retry operacion antes no me aparecia y ahora que monte nuevamente el clon me aparece ese error tienes alguna idea de que pueda ser te agradesco si me puedes responder


----------



## Cryn (May 12, 2010)

Que pena leer eso MORFOMEN14, no sabes cuanto lo siento.

Ese error que mencionas seguramente es porque hay un error en tu hardware, fíjate que no hayan cortocircuitos por ahí, sobre todo en la parte para el manejo del Vpp.

Ya seguro después podrás ver si funciona en computadoras portátiles



johantortolero dijo:


> gracias por tu repuesta cryn, con eso ya quede super claro  con lo q soporta este quemador!! en que parte de este foro puedo encontrar un quemador sencillo para programar el 18f2550 q usa este clon? gracias de antemano


Pprecisamente en este _post _dejé un link, exactamente la respuesta 1067.

saludos.


----------



## johantortolero (May 12, 2010)

muchas gracias de nuevo cryn, mas abajo del post q me enviaste tambien aclare la duda q tenia con respecto al zocalo...!! voy a montar eso en mi proto para quemar el 18f...


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (May 13, 2010)

[disculpame cryn hermano sera que puedes hecharme una manito mira ya he montado 5 veces el pickit 2 clon y sigo con el error que te comente anoche y chequeo todo el cto y no entiendo el porque me sigue saliendo el mismo error vdd y vpp level errrors ...... y no tengo ni cortos ni errores en el montaje y todo esta bien ahora deseo chequear el plano a ver si el que tengo no es xq de pana no entiendo el xq de ese error sera que si tu ya lo montaste me puedes prestar por lo menos los planos del pickit 2 para realizar el montaje te lo agradecere hermano

y disculpa si en verda te he molestado ok, no mi intencion


----------



## J2C (May 13, 2010)

Morfomen14

En todos los circuitos de este thread se ha usado bobina para lograr la Tensión de Programación (VPP), en caso contrario deberias subir el circuito que no la usa.

En el ingreso de este thread (#1) se encuentra el circuito dentro del archivo "pickit2_moyapic_version_153.rar" con la salvedad que las conexiones de los pines 15 y 16 del PIC son exactamente al reves.

Cualquier duda, esperamos tus comentarios.

Saludos.     JuanKa.-


----------



## Cryn (May 13, 2010)

MORFOMEN14 dijo:


> [disculpame cryn hermano sera que puedes hecharme una manito mira ya he montado 5 veces el pickit 2 clon y sigo con el error que te comente anoche y chequeo todo el cto y no entiendo el porque me sigue saliendo el mismo error vdd y vpp level errrors ...... y no tengo ni cortos ni errores en el montaje y todo esta bien ahora deseo chequear el plano a ver si el que tengo no es xq de pana no entiendo el xq de ese error sera que si tu ya lo montaste me puedes prestar por lo menos los planos del pickit 2 para realizar el montaje te lo agradecere hermano
> 
> y disculpa si en verda te he molestado ok, no mi intencion


Lo armaste en proto o en placa? el esquema que use es que tiene moyano en su primer mensaje

saludos.


----------



## johantortolero (May 13, 2010)

Buenas tardes cryn, aprovechando q dics q usaste el esquema del primer mensaje de moyano... es sumamente necesario el Conector SIL doble fila de 5 contactos por fila (10 contactos)??? por q me doy cuenta q la gnt usa mayormente solo de 5 contactos! en todo caso como haria para eliminarlo del esquema?? gracias de antemano!


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (May 13, 2010)

Cryn dijo:


> Lo armaste en proto o en placa? el esquema que use es que tiene moyano en su primer mensaje
> 
> saludos.



lo arme en proto varias veces 
saludos


----------



## SERGIOD (May 13, 2010)

Como se descarga PICkit 2 Programmer UART Tool, el enlace esta en esta pagina http://www.infopic.comlu.com/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=54&Itemid=81
pero no se como descargarlo


----------



## J2C (May 13, 2010)

SergioD

El PICkit 2 Programmer UART Tool es un Software que se encuentra dentro del Software para Grabacion, Analizador Logico y Prueba de USART que te indica el amigo Suky en su pagina y te esta direccionando a la pagina correspondiente de MICROCHIP.

Al final de esa pagina estan los Download's de Microchip.

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## Cryn (May 14, 2010)

johantortolero dijo:


> Buenas tardes cryn, aprovechando q dics q usaste el esquema del primer mensaje de moyano... es sumamente necesario el Conector SIL doble fila de 5 contactos por fila (10 contactos)??? por q me doy cuenta q la gnt usa mayormente solo de 5 contactos! en todo caso como haria para eliminarlo del esquema?? gracias de antemano!


Tendrías que editarlo con el mismo software con el que moyano hizo el ruteo de la Placa. Pero para que hacerte lio si simplemente puedes no colocarlo al momento de montar la PCB, ni perforas ni sueldas ese componente.



MORFOMEN14 dijo:


> lo arme en proto varias veces
> saludos


Quizá podrías armarte la versión de suky que soporta hasta 3V, también lo tengo montado y funciona bien.

En proto siempre hay que dudar jejeje, puede que el mismo proto te este pasando la mala jugada. Hazlo directamente en placa MORFOMEN14, no te hagas de líos.

saludos


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (May 14, 2010)

Cryn dijo:


> Tendrías que editarlo con el mismo software con el que moyano hizo el ruteo de la Placa. Pero para que hacerte lio si simplemente puedes no colocarlo al momento de montar la PCB, ni perforas ni sueldas ese componente.
> 
> 
> Quizá podrías armarte la versión de suky que soporta hasta 3V, también lo tengo montado y funciona bien.
> ...



bueno esa es la version que estoy montando de hay yo habia realizado una nueva version que trabaja sin la bobina de 680uh y me habia quedado fino hasta le habia hecho unas pruebas en laptos y genial programaba todo claro que tenia un arreglo que le habia diseñado pero como no tengo pc y trabajo de velocidad en los cybers toda la informacion la perdi porque estaba guardada en mi pendriver que lo tenia en mi mochila y la perdi en el disturbio de la universidad

pero tengo aun la imagen de mi diseño en mi cabeza se que lo puedo lograr de nuevo a llo que me funcione este pickit rediseño la version que tenia sin bobina ok gracias cryn por el apoyo brindado hermano.
saludos


----------



## kvasir (May 15, 2010)

Hola tu aporte me parecio excelente, pero yo al igual que muchos tiene alguna duda, la mia es si se puede hacer debbuger con este clon, y puedo programar los PIC de la linea 18 es decir aquellos q tienen 40 pines??.


----------



## Cryn (May 15, 2010)

si, se puede.

saludos


----------



## MiltonVH (May 15, 2010)

Hola, debo felicitarlos por este aporte que es muy bueno, depues de estar leyendo un buen rato  sobre el programador me dieron ganas de hacerlo ya que soy novato en esto de los PIC's y estoy aprendiendo a programar me seria de gran utilidad. 

Quiero utilizar el diseño en eagle de blessed pero tengo algunas dudas este diseño: 
puede programar los pics 16f690(ya que este es de 20 pines) y 16f684
puedo usar como compilador Mikro C y  luego el pickit 2 clon para pasar el programa al pic
Cual es el led que se que se enciende para programar pics de 8/14/18 y cual el que sirve para pics de 28/40 ya que en la fotos de su programador estan al contario del diseño en eagle. 
Mis otras dudas sobre su diseño estan en la siguiente imagen 



Gracias de antemano ,disculpen las molestias y mis preguntas bobas


----------



## Meta (May 16, 2010)

Hola:

*1)* Inductor es una bobina, y precisamente lo que señalas se parece una resistencia.

*2)* El capacitor o condensador aunque veas que funciona, por dentro lo que está es resolviendo ruido o interferencias, que la señales de datos sea lo más puro posible, así no tendrás posibles porblemas a la hora de grabar PIC.

*3)* El conector del zócalo es porque hay PIC que no se puede grabar directamente en el ZIP. Más posibilidades de programar PIC.

*4)* El componente de propósito general se llama conector (macho). Los hay para artarte, puedes encontrar muchos por aquí http://es.rs-online.com

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## calvinclane (May 16, 2010)

hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, pero llevo meses peleando una guerra sin cuartel con mi querido pic 16f84a y el programador ICD2 USB, el problema es que no puedo quemar los pics(grabar), por que me aparece el mansaje:

ICD0161: Verify failed (MemType = Program, Address = 0x0, Expected Val = 0x1683, Val Read = 0x3FFF)
ICD0275:  Programming failed.
MPLAB ICD 2 ready for next operation.

mire por todos lados, el codigo esta bien, los test de comunicacion estan bien, la configuracion del programador es automatica, asi que no se que pueda ser, si alguno tiene una idea de que esta pasando le agradeceria la mano, y con respecto al foro creo que tendrian que declararlo PATRIMONIO DE LA HUMANIDAD!!! jaja, saludos.


----------



## colmenares58 (May 16, 2010)

hola a todos quisiera que el foro se reorganizara ya que veo muchas buenas ideas, y siguiendo el conducto regular le pido el favor a MOYANO como creador del foro que lo haga, que concretemos ideas que nos centremos en un punto y ya gracias y disculpen  que disfruten el mundial carajo


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 16, 2010)

@colmenares58: Por ahora no tengo tiempo de organizar todas las ideas expuestas...pero en un futuro seguro que lo hago


----------



## pepe55 (May 16, 2010)

wenas
tengo un problema que no se como solucionar. Llevo un añito programando con el mpñab y e echo diferentes programas. Pero ahora al mplab le ha dado por no compilarme ningun programa. Aunque meta programas que me han funcionado antes me da BUIL FAILED pero no me dice que tenga ningun warning ni ningun error me sale simplemente este mensaje
Clean: Deleting intermediary and output files.
Clean: Deleted file "F:\practicas sda\ejer8\ariketa8.mcs".
Clean: Done.
Couldn't locate build tool. Check tool locations.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Debug build of project `F:\practicas sda\ejer8\ariketa8.disposable_mcp' failed.
Preprocessor symbol `__DEBUG' is defined.
Sat May 15 10:36:19 2010
----------------------------------------------------------------------
BUILD FAILED
me gustaria saber que tengo que hacer


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (May 16, 2010)

hola meta que tal estas mira una pregunta hermano cuando conecto el pickit la pc lo reconoce pero me aparce un mensaje que dice divece no detectacdo
en franja amarilla no me reconoce los pics que conecto y estas bien instalados sera que puedes ayudarme con esto
saludo y disculpa la molestia


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 16, 2010)

cuando el mensaje es dispositivo no detectado .....es un problema que puede estar dado por las siguientes condiciones:
1 - Mal conectado el PIC al programador....(fijarse bien)
2 - Baja señal VPP ...bobina defectuosa.
3 - Baja señal VDD.....bajo voltaje USB.


----------



## AND_77 (May 16, 2010)

Buenas, hace bastante que vengo leyendo este tema con la idea de armarme el programador (unas páginas atras lo habia comentado). Esta semana como fueron las mesas en mi facultad y no rendí nada me puse a armarlo. Tomé el diagrama original de microchip y me puse a reemplazar componentes. No conseguí un ampli operacional equivalente así que probé con uno que recomendaban en ótra página. Como este operacional debe ser alimentado con una fuente partida con +Vcc y -Vcc (en este caso +/-5v), sabía que no iba a funcionar, igual lo armé para ver que pasaba y no funcionó. Se me ocurrió alimentar con una fuente externa solo al operacional, no le tenía mucha fe.. pero para mi sorpresa funcionó perfecto. Se puede variar la tensión de alimentación desde el mismo programa y elegir si se alimenta desde usb o desde el circuito donde esté el pic. Haciendo el test de Vdd me daba bastante bien, estos son algunos valores:

elegido en el prog ---> Medido con multimetro

5v ---> 4,7v
4v ---> 3,9v
3,3v ---> 3,3v
2,6v ---> 2,58v
2,5v ---> 2,2v (lo marca en rojo, baja tensión) 

Vpp está en 11,8~11,9v

No subo fotos porque lo tengo montado en breadboard y quedó todo muy así nomás.. Voy a ver si consigo algún amplificador operacional que se alimente con una sola fuente de tensión para no tener que usar fuente externa o sino veo como dejar el pcb con alimentación externa.

Ya lo he probado con un 16F84A, 16F88 y un 18F2550, lee y programa sin problemas (y es muy notable la diferencia de velocidad respecto a mi viejo TE20-SE). Proximamente lo voy a probar con un dsPIC 30F4013.

Adjunto un PDF donde está el esquema del circuito que seguí, le hice unos cambios de último momento porque en la casa de electrónica no tenian algunos transistores (los 2N3906 PNP, va le quedaban 2 nada más) y le puse unos BC557 y también a los NPN 2N3904 los cambié por Mosfet canal n bs170 ya que habia comprado unos cuantos de más, ya que estos no necesitan corriente para conducir como los NPN ahorran un toque de energía. En el diagrama hay dos diodos shottky, uno es el bat85 (este es el reemplazo de bat54 del diagrama original) y está el otro diodo ZHCS1000 que es el original y lo cambie por el 1N5819 (en si el que buscaba era 1N5817, el que puse es lo mismo lo unico que soporta un poco más de corriente). Y otra cosa que no está en el diagrama es la alimentación del operacional, lo que hice fue solamente alimentar con +/- 5v a los pines respectivos del ampli y la masa de la fuente la uní a la masa del USB. Las memorias eeprom no las pude poner porque no les quedaban en EM, igual me parece al pedo la programación to-go, quería ver como funcionaban si después las consigo veo si se las agrego (igual en el PCB pienzo dejarle su lugar por si quiero agregarlas después).

Bueno se me hizo un poco larga la historia, pero como para cerrar agrego que lo he probado con windows 7 64bit en mi pc de escritorio y con win xp de 32bit en mi note. El analizador lógico parecia funcionar bien, la herramienta de comunicación serie no la probé y el debugger todavía no lo se manejar así que tampoco lo probé. Cuando tenga el PCB prometo subirlo y adjuntar fotos.. 

Salu2..

*EDITO:*

*@MORFOMEN14:* Si el problema que te figura de device no detectado te lo marca windows (a mi me pasó) probá poniendo el 18F en otro breadboard o en otra parte de donde lo hayas puesto con lo mínimo para que funcione, o sea el cristal, los cap de 22pf del cristal, el capacitor de Vusb de 0,47uf y bueno las conexiones de D+ y D- y obvio la alimentación.. y fijate si te sigue saliendo ese error o te lo toma el programa del pickit. Lo que si, no estoy seguro si lo tenes montado en pcb o breadboard, a mi me pasó que al principio cuando lo conectaba a la pc me daba error de win, no reconocia al programador (intentaba instalar drivers y no los encontraba), hice lo que te decía antes y lo tomó de una. Parece que donde lo habia puesto en el breadboard habia algún falso contacto, luego pasé todas las conexiones con cables al otro breadboard donde si funcionó el 18F y el programador empezó a funcionar.. jeje


----------



## Meta (May 16, 2010)

Está bueno el PDF.


----------



## sancerdo3000 (May 17, 2010)

mister Moyano Jonathan bueno en este "hilo" he estado buscando el grabador pickit 2 clone con base tipo zif departe suya y no lo he encontrado , me podría decir si ya salió o todavía hay que esperar...si no es mucha molestia


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 17, 2010)

hay muchos con el zócalo ZIF posteados por todo el hilo...pero de mi parte van a tener que esperar por que tengo muchos proyectos encima y muchas otras cosas que hacer.
Sepan disculpar...
Un saludo !


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (May 17, 2010)

AND_77 dijo:


> Buenas, hace bastante que vengo leyendo este tema con la idea de armarme el programador (unas páginas atras lo habia comentado). Esta semana como fueron las mesas en mi facultad y no rendí nada me puse a armarlo. Tomé el diagrama original de microchip y me puse a reemplazar componentes. No conseguí un ampli operacional equivalente así que probé con uno que recomendaban en ótra página. Como este operacional debe ser alimentado con una fuente partida con +Vcc y -Vcc (en este caso +/-5v), sabía que no iba a funcionar, igual lo armé para ver que pasaba y no funcionó. Se me ocurrió alimentar con una fuente externa solo al operacional, no le tenía mucha fe.. pero para mi sorpresa funcionó perfecto. Se puede variar la tensión de alimentación desde el mismo programa y elegir si se alimenta desde usb o desde el circuito donde esté el pic. Haciendo el test de Vdd me daba bastante bien, estos son algunos valores:
> 
> elegido en el prog ---> Medido con multimetro
> 
> ...





hola antes saludos a todos los foristas ok bien disculpa and_77 no es por menos preciar tu diseño ni nada por el estilo pero lo que comento es sobre tu diseño el esquematico es el mismo de tomasz ostrowski elaborado en el 2008 la idea de colocar un clon es hacerlo mas economico no importa de que diseño partas ok puede ser tanto del original como uno de aca del foro pero debe ser factible y economico es decir que puedas encontrar todos los componentes ya que si como bien leiste todo el foro en varios paises no hay componentes que tiene el diseño original o son dificiles de conseguir ok la ideas es ayudar a todos los forista de aca con materiales que se puedan conseguir para que todos tengamos un buen programador usb. lamentablemente yo logre hacer un diseño anteriormente sin bobina y funcionaba perfectamente pero perdi todo en unos distubios que hubieron en la uni donde saco la inegenieria en electronica ok pero ya resolviendo aca lo tendre de nuevo con ayudas de muchos aca lo logro hacer de nuevo ok.

por otra parte quiero agradecer a moyano y al cryn y otros mas como meta por sus aportes o por aclaraciones de dudas en algunas ocaciones y para muchos mas foristas es un placer comparti con ustedes informacion para lograr un buen trabajo gracias a todos y dejos un archivo para que confirmen el diagrama de tomasz ostrowski ok pronto


----------



## AND_77 (May 18, 2010)

Si es bastante parecido al que se muestra en la web de Tomas Ostrowski, lo habia visto (no recuerdo en que momento, vi varios diseños) seguramente el hizo lo mismo que yo de ir viendo cada componente y buscar algún equivalente through hole. Hay algunas diferencias con algunos componentes, más que nada con el operacional. 

Por lo de economico, si lo comparamos con el original, considerando que los 18F los compré por samples a microchip y de los otros componentes creo que lo más caro que compré fueron los mosfet bs250 (estaban a algo de 1 dolar c/u), no he gastado ni la mitad de lo que sale el original. Quizas a mi me interesa más la parte funcional que la económica, aprender sobre su funcionamiento durante el proceso de armado y lo que más valoro armarlo yo mismo jeje..

Por la disponibilidad de componentes que pueda tener cada persona no depende de mí, yo lo armé con las cosas que encontré acá en Mendoza, influenciado por un foro donde probaban reemplazos de algunos componentes y por los circuitos de Moyano Jonathan. De los componentes que salen en el diagrama original no consigo ninguno en los locales donde voy generalmente. Igual creo que lo que usé no es tan raro, si alguien no encuentra alguno es cuestion de que pregunte y vemos que equivalente puede conseguir donde viva. Como se a venido haciendo durante todo este tema.

Mi intención con el post que armé antes era compartir mis resultados con ustedes ya que de ustedes me nutrí de conocimientos para armarlo, sentia que era casi como un robo sacar tanta info de acá y no dejar nada (sería como alguna forma de agredecerles la info). El circuito todavía está en en desarrollo (quiero un operacional que no requiera de una fuente partida para funcionar). Si joden los post que armé por lo que el circuito en si es bastante diferente al de Moyano Jonathan y los otros circuitos que se tratan acá los borro ya mismo.

salu2...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 18, 2010)

Acá en mendoza encontrás todo para armar el pickit2 clone en casi todas sus versiones....sino pedís los componentes a cika y te los trae una empresa de maipú...o a elemon (exelentes precios) que te los trae por correo. 
Yo personalmente compro todo a electrónica mendoza.....hasta los antes imposible PIC18F2550 los tienen al igual que los PIC18F4550...los conectores USB tipo B los comprás enfrente de electrónica mendoza....en GAVI y te salen $2,50

Ahora otra cosa ......disculpen la forma pero "NO HACEN FALTA los operacionales" si querés conseguir los 3.3v para los PIC de la serie 24F....H o DSPIC...o PIC32 basta con 3 transistores y un zener.
Si quieren después les paso el circuito adaptador.


----------



## blessed (May 18, 2010)

MiltonVH dijo:


> Hola, debo felicitarlos por este aporte que es muy bueno, depues de estar leyendo un buen rato  sobre el programador me dieron ganas de hacerlo ya que soy novato en esto de los PIC's y estoy aprendiendo a programar me seria de gran utilidad.
> 
> Quiero utilizar el diseño en eagle de blessed pero tengo algunas dudas este diseño:
> puede programar los pics 16f690(ya que este es de 20 pines) y 16f684
> ...




Hola amigo MiltonVH que pena por demorarme en responder pero estaba ocupado en la finalizacion de un proyecto que hasta el dia de hoy termino, con gusto respondere tus inquietudes para que lo ensambles y disfrutes de este excelente programador:

1- Efectivamente es un inductor (bobina "L") 

2- como vez en el diseño de eagle tengo 2 bobinas ambas de 1mH en paralelo para obtener una equivalente de unos 500uH con este nuevo valor es suficiente para que el circuito funcione. La tercera bobina que señalas no aparece en el diseñomde eagle, esta es de 100uH, pero NO ES NECESARIA, la puse porque me la encontre y quice tener un valor mas proximo (500uH+100uH= 600uH) tranquilamente puedes omitirla.

3- Es un capacitor de desacople, para mantener estable los voltajes de alimentacion y asi las señales no presenten interferecia cuando viajen a altas frecuencias, te recomiendo utilizarlo, aunque para este diseño no es sumamente necesario, puesto que la alimentacion es directo del puerto usb del pc, en mi circuito no aparece el componente soldado, puesto que cuando lo ensamble carecia de este capacitor.

4- El conector que mensionas, en realidad es un puerto que tiene basicamente 2 propositos, como primero hacer programacion "in circuit" osea sin necesidad de desmontar el pic de su circuito principal, se utiliza una correa y listo, y como segundo para programar pic que no sean soportados por la base zif.
----anexo fotos en donde se observa ya este conector implementado---

5- simplemente es un "conector para impreso de 2 pines" los encuentras facilmente en cualquier tienda de electronica, en mi diseño hay 3 de estos, 2 para los 2 leds y 1 para el pulsador.


***Hasta el momento no e trabajado pic´s de 20 pines, pero literalmente debe de programarlos.

***Si el Micro C, te genera un .hex perfectamente puedes trabajar en el, y luego mendiante el "pickit2 v2.61" puedes programarlo..... pues yo uso y recomiendo el CCS y es asi como lo hago.

***en cuanto a los leds de indicacion del tamaño del pic, estan tal cual lo indican el stiker que vez en mis imagenes. el verde para 8/14/18 y el amarillo para 28/40.

---ESPERO HABERTE SOLUCIONADO TUS INQUIETUDES, ANIMATE A TRABAJAR CON ESTE DISEÑO QUE EN REALIDAD ANDA PERFECTO....---


----------



## sancerdo3000 (May 19, 2010)

> Moyano Jonathan


quería saber si el grabador que colgaste en la página uno del post funciona correctamente,
porque estoy pensando hacerme un grabador



> Moyano Jonathan


además quería preguntarte si el grabador que posteaste  en la pagina 1 ,regula automáticamente los 5v ó 3v,ya que no observo los jumpers de selección como sí se observa en el proyecto de suky en la página que adjunto ... gracias de antemano.
http://www.infopic.comlu.com/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=54&Itemid=81


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 20, 2010)

Si necesitas los 3.3v armá el de Suky ...mi programador soporta todos los micros de 5v y no tiene soporte para 3.3v..eso lo voy a implementar después.


----------



## SERGIOD (May 20, 2010)

Bueno disculpen por entrar sin agradecer los esfuerzos de Moyano por darnos a conocer su proyecto y tanbien a Felix quien en su pagina web tambien hizo uno con muy buenas prestaciones de antemano les felicito por su labor y el gran esfuerzo de darse siquiera un poco de tiempo para todos los foristas de electronica sin mas les deseo que sigan con ese animo de colaboracion y cooperacion saludos SERGID


----------



## gongonni (May 20, 2010)

los pickit 2 sí soportan los dsPic... almenos eso dice en la web si leéis un poco más abajo.


----------



## Sansho (May 20, 2010)

Buenas,

He montado el pickit 2 y  tengo el siguiente problema.

Detallo los pasos por si realizo alguno mal. 

Una vez programo el pic interno del programador lo conecto, una vez conectado,  me reconoce* el* dispositivo usb abro el programa pickit 2 de microchip, me lo reconoce y me hace instalart el SO, lo hago. Cargo el ar*ch*ivo .hex  *que encuentro *en las carpetas de microchip , pasa los diferentes estados  perfectamente y cuando llega al final se desconecta el dispositivo y ya no hay manera que el PC vuelva a reconozer el dispositivo USB.  Debo volver a programar el pic para que vuelva a reconocerlo y empezar el proceso de nuevo. 

Estoy haciendo algun paso mal? utilizo windows 7 puede ser este el problema?  


Muchas gracias


Adios.


----------



## bairon (May 20, 2010)

Yo tengo tambien un diseño del Pickit2 pero repito lo que dice el compañero *Moyano Jonathan*:

*Blessed* tiene un diseño muy bueno y que muestra un grado de seriedad y profesionalismo digno de mostrar y respetar bien por voz.


----------



## GT electronix (May 20, 2010)

Me sumo a SERGIOD, para felicitar a Moyano por publiacar su fantastico trabajo, he armado el programador y funciona fantastico asi que te agradezco una vez mas por tu aporte Moyano, sigue adelante felicitaciones.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 20, 2010)

Bueno muchas gracias ..suban fotos de sus montajes asi los vemos...hasta ahora todos han montado trabajos super profesionales.


----------



## Lithiumrd (May 20, 2010)

Buenas hace dias que no me aparecia por aqui, pues tuve unos problemas familiares...
Lo importante que es tras tantos problemas y un error en una pcb de doble cara de diseño propio (Se veia muy bien, ademas que en espacio fisico era bastante pequeña), decidi hacer mi propio esquematico a partir del esquematico original que posteo Moyano Jonathan y algunos aportes de otros foristas como felixls, el modelo suky logre montar mi propio programador, sabiendo que hace cada parte del clone. 

Fue por eso que post atras le pregunte a Moyano Jonathan si su diseño del programador era capaz de programar EEPROM, pues para ellas es necesario el pin AUX y el no lo implementa.


MORFOMEN14 
la verdad lamento mucho lo que te sucedió en la universidad, la verdad es que las cosas en nuestro país con respecto a la universidades no esta nada bien y yo también he padecido en donde estudio. Con respecto al problema que presenta el programador con respecto a Vpp, ese error lo da cuando no esta realimenta al PIC (en el esquemático del pickit original vpp feedback) revisa eso y el proto que tal vez este fallando, la verdad no se.

Con respecto a la base ZIF que hay en el foro circulando, la misma trabaja, pero aun no la he probado con la EEPROM que tengo y creo no funciona pues como ya dije hace falta el PIN AUX y tampoco esta implementado en la misma, pero funciona con la mayoría de los PICs tradicionales por así decirlo, el esquema de esta base salio originalmente de las hojas de datos del GTP-USB y la verdad no se como manipule el las EEPROM.

Espero no ofender a nadie y que si en algo estoy equivocado me corrijan, pues como muchos aquí, también soy estudiante y como todos aquí soy humano y me puedo equivocar.

Las dudas que pueda aclarar espero poder aclararlas, estoy a disposición... en lo que tenga tiempo posteo las fotos, esquemático y pcb de mi diseño que seamos claros, no es muy diferente a otros que ya están en este foro.

Estamos en contacto


----------



## batmanuel21 (May 20, 2010)

hola moyano quiero agradecerte por tu diseño ya lo arme y me funciono nuy bien nadamas me falta aprender a programar que cosas verdad eh estudiado un poco el  asm pero lo veo un poco comlpicado


----------



## blessed (May 21, 2010)

bairon dijo:


> Yo tengo tambien un diseño del Pickit2 pero repito lo que dice el compañero *Moyano Jonathan*:
> 
> *Blessed* tiene un diseño muy bueno y que muestra un grado de seriedad y profesionalismo digno de mostrar y respetar bien por voz.



Gracias amigo por tu reconocimiento, la cuestion es que lo realice con dedicacion y seriedad para que quedara lo mejor posible, y me agrada que a gente como tu le guste mi diseño...  cualquier cosa a la orden, y recuerden que este diseño tiene implementado los 3.3v para que puedan programar dCPIC.


----------



## jhony85 (May 21, 2010)

hola, ¿que programa hay que meterle al 2550?

Por cierto amigo CRYN estoy montando el circuito que me pasaste y me surge una duda, ya que en el circuito aparecen 2 condensadores de 100uF, pero no se la polaridad. como se polarizan?¿como se configura ICPROG? me he descargado la ultima version y entre los pics no está el 18f2550 (esta el 18f2585)


----------



## Cryn (May 21, 2010)

El programa está en el .rar del 1er post del hilo, dentro la carpeta firmware.

En el esquema del grabador serial que dejé de link, los condensadores en el esquema llevan la parte negativa en la linea curveada, el pin que va a tierra, pin5 del conector db-9 son los negativos de los condensadores.

El icprog es malísimo, te recomiendo que te descargues el winpic800, una vez descargado en Hardware configuras a JDM.

Saludos.


----------



## pepe55 (May 21, 2010)

Hola
Tengo un problema y me gustaria que si pudiese alguien me echara un cable.
Estoy haciendo un programa para hacer un cronometro pero tengo un probleam y es que no hace na. Cuando enchufo la placa la LCD tendria que estar blanca y me inicializa el cronometrro directamente y cuando le doy a alguna tecla no responde. El caso es que simulando no me va mal pero cuando lo paso al micro se me queda ai clavado y no se pq 
si alguien esta interesado en echarme una mano le pondria mandar el programa sin ningun problema


----------



## alejandro_oo (May 21, 2010)

Hola amigos,

Estoy en planes para armar este programador, sin embargo tengo algunas dudas:

1.- No dispongo de inductor, ¿será posible conectar AN0 del PIC al voltaje fijo de 13V que pienso usar para Vpp?

2.- En el caso del circuito clon reducido realizado por Moyano, hay ciertas funciones que no se utilizan con respecto al original, ¿alguien ha detectado si esto afecta de alguna manera el funcionamiento del programador, algún error?

3.- ¿Que función tiene el botón?, si sirve para programar creo que igual podría no colocarse y usar las opciones de la aplicación ¿correcto?

He intentado leer todo el post (que francamente es largo), una disculpa si mis dudas ya han sido resueltas a lo largo del tema.

Saludos,


----------



## MiltonVH (May 21, 2010)

blessed dijo:


> Hola amigo MiltonVH que pena por demorarme en responder pero estaba ocupado en la finalizacion de un proyecto que hasta el dia de hoy termino, con gusto respondere tus inquietudes para que lo ensambles y disfrutes de este excelente programador:
> 
> 1- Efectivamente es un inductor (bobina "L")
> 
> ...




Gracias  has solucinado mis dudas ya tengo algunos componentes y me dispondre ha hacer el circuito impreso, disculpa por tardarme en agradecerte pero tuve problemas para conectarme. Gracias nuevamente


----------



## jhony85 (May 22, 2010)

Cryn dijo:


> El programa está en el .rar del 1er post del hilo, dentro la carpeta firmware.
> 
> En el esquema del grabador serial que dejé de link, los condensadores en el esquema llevan la parte negativa en la linea curveada, el pin que va a tierra, pin5 del conector db-9 son los negativos de los condensadores.
> 
> ...



una vez mas, gracias


----------



## Sansho (May 22, 2010)

Buenas,

Escribo para ver si alguien tiene alguna idea para solucionar mi problema, ya que no consigo que detecte ningun microcontrolador. 

Ya he montado todo el progrador y finalmente el pickit2 me lo ha detectado. Una vez solucionado esto, entro en la opción troubleshoot para comprovar que todo esta correcto.

El primer paso, me indica que fue detectado voltaje en el pin VDD pero solo puedo leer con el voltimetro 0,22V , en el segundo realizo el test para 12 v, me indica 11,9, tambien realizo los test para los pins de programacion, el programa me indica que todo esta correcto. En el 3 paso miro los voltajes en los pins de programacion, cambiando los estados, tambien correcto.  

Es el primer paso correcto? No deberia subministrar unos 5V en VDD? Si falla este punto debo pensar que el diodo esta fallando?

Muchas gracias por adelantado,


Adios


----------



## josejackson (May 22, 2010)

¡Muchísimas gracias por el post!


----------



## Daferu (May 22, 2010)

Que tal, permítanme felicitarlos por el aporte de este programador y por las fotos que suben en donde se ve que le ponen mucho empeño a los proyectos que realizan. Yo apenas comienzo a moverle a la programación y me gustaría hacerme un programador como este solo que primero quise leer todos los post que han hecho para ver cuáles son las preguntas frecuentes y como las solucionan, en cuanto tenga mi programador les subo también fotos.

Solo tengo una pregunta, y es si windows 7 tambien soporta al programador? quiero pensar que si ya que es muy parecido a Vista.

  Saludos.


----------



## Cryn (May 22, 2010)

Me han dicho que en Win7 el grabador también va muy bien


----------



## kvasir (May 23, 2010)

Que tal otra pregunta, EL PIC18F2550 obviamente hay q programarlo supongo, se carga el firware (.HEX) a este micro?? Como se hace esto? Ocupo un programador externo???


----------



## Cryn (May 23, 2010)

si, tienes que grabarlo con otro grabador...

si no tienes uno, tendrías que armarte uno seguramente en proto por puerto serie o paralelo.

o pedirle a algún amigo o conocido que te haga el favor


----------



## arias887 (May 23, 2010)

Holas a todos...

les cuento que monte esta version de Pickit que me paso mi profesor de programacion, y NO funciona, el software de pickit no lo coge...

lo montamos en protoboard y en PCB, y simplemente no funciona....

cual sera el problema con este diseño....

Ayudaaaaaaa....

    ...


----------



## jhony85 (May 26, 2010)

buenas, ya he comprado todo s los componentes. el inerruptor me han dado uno que tiene 5 patillas, cuadrado con un boton encima, es la primera vez q lo veo y no se muy bien como funciona, le estoy haciendo pruebas de continuidad con el boton pulsado y sin pulsar y todas me salen igual, hay continuidad entre las 4 patillas de los vertices siempre.

no se si alguien puede ayudarme. por cierto, ¿que funcion tiene el interruptor?

el circuitop necesita Vcc auxiliar o solo la patilla 1 del conector usb?

todas las tierras del circuito van conectadas con el GND del USB?


(tened en cuenta q estoy con el proyecto de Moyano)


----------



## Cryn (May 26, 2010)

-Interruptor de 5 patas?? ese bicho está raro, será que tienes alguna imagen?

-El pulsador, hasta donde se, sirve para actualizar el firmware del 2550 y para detener un proceso de ingreso de datos en el logic analyzer.

-El circuito se alimenta con la tensión que el USB entrega

-No necesita Vcc auxiliar, todo lo necesario lo saca del USB.

-Si, todas las tierras van a GND del USB.


----------



## jhony85 (May 27, 2010)

muchas gracias. 

ya he solucionado lo del pulsador.

 me surge una duda con los condensadores y es que tengo los de 100nF, que son de poliester y tienen en la inscripcion lo siguiente:

u1j100 y debajo 1X4

¿son de 100nF?

En cuanto al SIl que seria el sil hembra de simple fila el que hay  q*UE* poner en el circuito?

el de doble fila para que sirve?

Me ha surgido una duda enorme:

el zocalo de DIP28 de  la lista de materiales, es para el 2550? es que el que me vendieron es el doble de ancho el el 2550. estoy montando el clon en base al zocalo DIP28 pero creo que no es asi, ya que si es por progrtamacion ICSP, el pic a programar no está en nuestro circuito si no en otro auxiliar que es donde iria el DIP28. Aun asi, si kiero programar un 16f84, el zocalo sigue siendo bastante mas grande.


----------



## Cryn (May 27, 2010)

u1j100 y debajo 1X4? mmm nose puede ser... no tienes un capacimetro por ahí? generalmente los testers comunes llevan para algunnos valores generalmente hasta 2uF en rango...

Para mi el el SIL doble fila no me sirve de nada, quizá podría usarse como un IDC-10 para tener el cable más fijo y no propenso a romperse ya que un sil no tiene mucho soporte, romperse por algún malísimo manejo, o alguna caida, creo que usar un SIL-10 (o mejor un ICD-10) es más en este caso para soporte.

Existen dos tipos de encapsulados DIP de 28pines, el ancho y el delgado, como te habrás dado cuenta el 2550 es el delgado, y si no me equivoco todos los micros PIC de microchip de 28pines DIP son delgados. En la tienda deberás preguntar por el zócalo delgado, o para la gente que vende y no sabe muy bien les puedes llevar tu micro para que vean a que te refieres. Si no encuentras el zócalo de 28pines puedes comprar 2 de 14 pines y juntarlos.

saludos


----------



## TiTaNB009 (May 27, 2010)

blessed dijo:


> Gracias amigo por tu reconocimiento, la cuestion es que lo realice con dedicacion y seriedad para que quedara lo mejor posible, y me agrada que a gente como tu le guste mi diseño...  cualquier cosa a la orden, y recuerden que este diseño tiene implementado los 3.3v para que puedan programar dCPIC.




Ok.. bueno yo tengo ganas de hacer un grabador de pics y apenas voy a empezar con el mundo  del microcontrolador y quiero hacer mi propio grabador........mi duda es este el circuito de blessed es el que funciona al 100%??? y he leido hacerca de unos firmware hay que actualizarlo o ya no se actualiza?? Desde México gracias por su atención..............


----------



## Meta (May 29, 2010)

Como un mini manual del Pic kit 3.


----------



## jhony85 (May 29, 2010)

Buenoas, ya tengo el mio casi acabado. creo que sobra uno de los condensadors de 100 nF verdad? ya que en la lista de materiales aparcen 7 y solo veo 6 en el eswquema

ahora como tendria que hacer para p rogramar el 16f84a por ejemplo? tendria que mirar en la ICSP guide de microchip para ver como se conecta el clon al pic? tengo que hacer uso de algun circuito auxiliar?


----------



## muessli (May 29, 2010)

Hola jhony85, esta es la forma de conectar el F84 al icsp, igual con muchos otros dispositivos. Saludos.


----------



## jhony85 (May 30, 2010)

y los condensadores que aparecen en el lado de la imagen?

alguien sabe si sobra uno de los condensadores que aparecen en la lista de materiales de moyano?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 30, 2010)

cual decis vos que sobra y donde va conectado ?? En una de esas me he equivovado y no me he dado ni cuenta


----------



## gomez (May 30, 2010)

por favor alguien quien me pueda colaborar con los planos de un programador de pics pero que tenga el zoquet (donde colocamos el pic para cargarlo) en el mismo circuito.. me seria de muchisima ayuda.. gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 30, 2010)

buscalo en este hilo lo han posteado muchas veces y con muchas variantes


----------



## fitopaez (May 30, 2010)

Hola moyano, se que este no es el medio pero necesito ayuda con un detector por ultrasonido el hilo abierto en el foro lleva mucho tiempo muerto, no tendras algun dato para brindarme?


Saludos y perdona la forma de contactarme con vos.


FITO


----------



## jhavitxu (May 30, 2010)

que tal moyano, no podes pasar el ASM del firmware? es que tengo
un 18F2455 y no se si la configuracion sea la misma


----------



## J2C (May 30, 2010)

Jhavitxu

El ASM a grabar en el PIC18F2550 lo provee "Microchip" ya como HEX y en dos formas:

A) La versión actual
B) Un Bootloader

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## jhony85 (May 31, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> cual decis vos que sobra y donde va conectado ?? En una de esas me he equivovado y no me he dado ni cuenta



Yo me descargué el .rar del primer post, y en la lista de materiasles aparecen 7 condensadores pero en el esquema del circuito solo vi 6.

Un slaudo


----------



## Meta (May 31, 2010)

Si ya está todo actualizado sobre el PICKIT2 lo publican en el primer tema y da el aviso por aquí para verlo.

Con el tiempo montaré el PICKIT2 o PICKIT3 (vi 3 versiones diferentes y el más barato a 48 €, los otros son más caro pero con placas de entrenador).

Lo bueno conseguir un zócalo ZIF (zócalo de fuerza de insercción nula) por proteger los PIC y EEPROM.







Saludo.


----------



## pepe55 (May 31, 2010)

wenas
Tengo una duda sobre el modulo comparador que incorporan algunos micros como la gama de los  PIC16F87XA.Estoy haciendo un seguidor fotovoltaico utilizando LDRs (tres en total,dos para cada eje) y me gustaria utilizar este modulo para ahorrarme un buen cacho de software. Me gustaria saber si seria posible conseguir una salida analogia despues de haber comparado o si se puede meter una histeresis mediante software o habria que hacerlo con hardware. En el caso de tenerlo que hacer con hardware como lo haria???
Gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 31, 2010)

Ya voy a subir una versión más actualizada del programador , lo estoy preparando. También voy a subir un clon con soporte ZIF.


----------



## jhavitxu (May 31, 2010)

Grax! J2C voy a buscarlo, recuerdo que mi PIC
es el 2455 y lo que temo es su menor capacidad
que el 2550 pero ya que puedo tener el ASM
como indicaste podre verificarlo.

Ah! ya veo solo el HEX provee.. y solo
para el 2550


----------



## jhony85 (Jun 1, 2010)

yo vo y a seguir con la misma version con la que estaba trabajando, por favor Moyano confirmame lo que te dije de los condensadores.

Otra duda me surge, acerca del grabador JDM que me pasó Cryn, lo he probado y no me funciona, no me hace nada, como si no hubiera hecho nada, creo que el problema está en el cable, tengo un RS232 cruzado. ¿Es cruzado el que necesito o pin a pin?

Un saludo


----------



## Cryn (Jun 1, 2010)

jhony85 dijo:


> Otra duda me surge, acerca del grabador JDM que me pasó Cryn, lo he probado y no me funciona, no me hace nada, como si no hubiera hecho nada, creo que el problema está en el cable, tengo un RS232 cruzado. ¿Es cruzado el que necesito o pin a pin?


el 1 con el 1, el 2 con el 2, etc..., como dices pin a pin.


----------



## raton86 (Jun 1, 2010)

alguien de colombia concretamente de cali o sus alrededores que me facilite la direccion de un sitio donde pueda comprar la bobina la e buscado y nada solo me falta eso para probarlo....gracias ....


----------



## arias887 (Jun 1, 2010)

muchachos...
les cuuento que hice in progarmita para el 18F2550 y 18f4455 para que encendiera todos los puertos y adivinen que...
todos los pines encienden menos los pines que correxponden a D+ y D-, que son los que utiliza para la comunicacion USB, y en ninguno de los dos PIC encienden, se mantienen apagados...
Esa debe ser la causa de que mi montaje del PicKit no funcina...
Porque... no se...
que me dicen ustedes...


----------



## chapin (Jun 1, 2010)

moyano primero darte las gracias por elaborar este pickit clone, que funciona de a 100
lo segundo y que no he probado es grabar memorias seriales es posible con el clon y si asi es me podrias explicar como o alguien del foro por fabor


----------



## jhony85 (Jun 2, 2010)

y sobre el condensador que hay de sobra en el esquema de Moyano?


----------



## Cryn (Jun 2, 2010)

> y sobre el condensador que hay de sobra en el esquema de Moyano?


sobra un condensador en la lista de componentes, no lo tomes en cuenta



> grabar memorias seriales es posible con el clon y si asi es me podrias  explicar como o alguien del foro por fabor


busca en el HELP->README dentro el software del pickit y buscas la parte "Serial EEPROM Devices" ahí te dice como tendría que estar las conexiones para todas las memorias seriales que soporta el pickit.

saludos


----------



## el pipo (Jun 3, 2010)

oye como realizas la coneccion para poner los zocalos para grabar los pic. no entiendo la imagen podrias poner un video o donde lo puedo conseguir el zocalo.


----------



## bioelectronico (Jun 3, 2010)

Oye Jonathan Moyano, en los primeros posts (como del 5 de enero de 2009) mencionaste que ibas a comenzar a usar Altium Designer porque te conseguiste unos tutoriales bien grosos. Yo he usado PCB Wizard e Isis de Proteus, sin embargo me gustaría probar Altium. No consigo ningun tutorial. Si pudieras decirme cuales son los tutoriales que conseguiste o cómo los conseguiste te lo agradecería. Sé que no tiene que ver con el post, pero al menos esta un poco relacionado no?? Gusto de saludarte. Por cierto, ahora que tengo un poco de tiempo, voy a poner a leer el manual de USB con 18F2550 y VisualBasic que estabas desarrollando, gracias por compartir ese material tan valiosos para amantes de la electrónica, puedes estar seguro que muchos estamos atentos a que publiques más de dicho material. Exitos.


----------



## jhavitxu (Jun 3, 2010)

cto=circuito meta


----------



## Meta (Jun 3, 2010)

jhavitxu dijo:


> cto=circuito meta



Gracias, porque te vendrán moderadores hacerte lo msimo que yo, así nos entendemos todos y los demás cogen ejemplo, no te lo tomes a personal.

Otra cosa que tenemos Moyano y yo desde hace tiempo, cuando esté todo acabado, lo pasaremos a los tres lenguajes del Visual Studio 20xx. Quedará de lujo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 4, 2010)

Lo de altium lo empezé pero vi que no se adaptaba a mis necesidades como hobbysta por eso empezé con EAGLE...es más fácil....dedicado ...pensado para desarrollos profesionales como simples....por eso lo elegí......ahora ALTIUM se me hizo largo y complejo aún teniendo videotutoriales...que conseguí de la página micropic.es


----------



## Meta (Jun 4, 2010)

La verdad es que si, hasta lo abandoné. Uso el Proteus con quebraderos de cabeza a la hora de usar PCB, mejor usar eagle.


----------



## jhavitxu (Jun 7, 2010)

Una pregunta. Este adaptador me sirve?? Para utilizarlo con este grabador del foro...
Tengo la posibilidad de comprarlo.


----------



## kapotik (Jun 7, 2010)

Buenas, alguien me puede decir como coloco imagenes asi puedo mostrarles como me quedo el grabador?

Gracias


----------



## lpnavy (Jun 7, 2010)

kapotik dijo:


> Buenas, alguien me puede decir como coloco imagenes asi puedo mostrarles como me quedo el grabador?
> 
> Gracias



cuando escribes un mensaje en la parte de abajo dice algo "adjuntar archivos" alli lo subes.


----------



## okuart (Jun 8, 2010)

Hola me pueden ayudar?

mi problema es el siguiente
Implemente el PicKit2 Clon segun los esquemas y firmware que aparece en el primer post
cargue el firmware usando un PicKit2 original sin ningun problema, y he revisado y el firmware se encuentra grabado en el PIC ok.
Cuando conecto el cable USB en el PC no me aparece nada solamente enciende un led que en este caso es de color verde
habro el software del pickit2 v.2,50 y no reconoce que el clon este conectado
trate de actualizar el firmware usando MPLAB pero al entrar en <pogramer><select programer> la opcion 7 en donde sale Pickit2 aparece en gris y no se como habilitarla
cuando conecto el PicKit2 original en MPLAB, tampoco me permite habilitar esta opcion como para poder revisar y actualizar el firmware con el pickit original
que estara pasando?
el software que trae el pickit2 v2.50 deberia reconocerme el Clon?

hay algun otro firmware para el clon o alguna variacion? yo descarge e implemente un rar que se llama pickit2_moyapic_version_153.rar

y la verdad es que he estado leyendo todos los post desde el primero, pero aun voy en la 5 pagina

les agradesco su ayuda de antemano


----------



## J2C (Jun 8, 2010)

Okuart

El archivo "ESQUEMA.pdf" que encontraste dentro del "pickit2_moyapic_version_153.rar" tiene un error a pesar de las correcciones que se le habian realizado.

El error en cuestión es:

El pin 15 (#15) del PIC18F2550 corresponde a la señal "D-" y no D+ como esta indicada en ese archivo.

El pin 16 (#16) del PIC18F2550 corresponde a la señal "D+" y no D- como esta indicada en ese archivo.

Resumiendo, si has conectado tal cual el Esquema ese, solo debes invertir las conexiones de ambos pines.

Controla bien lo que has conectado y si ese es el problema, cambialo y proba. Ese punto fue comentado en algun lugar de este extenso thread.

Apenas tenga un tiempo disponible subire las fotos de mi PicKit2-Clone y del ZIF.

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## nelson6232 (Jun 8, 2010)

buenas como esta amigo necesito saber, una cosa tengo muchas dudas acerca del firmware, porq me interesa mucho hacer mi propio programador... espero me pueda ayudar


----------



## Cryn (Jun 8, 2010)

Okuart, si aún así como dijo J2C persiste tu problema:

El soft debería dar con cualquier versión de firmware, y de la misma manera el clon debería ser reconocido con tu sistema con cualquier firmware que éste tenga.

Me parece que tienes un problema en tu hardware, seguramente algún corto circuito por algún lado, si lo tienes en placa algún componente mal soldado o si lo tienes armado en proto alguna mala conexión.

Revisa tu hardware, por ahí el cristal puede estar malo o el condensador de 470nf, aunque estos componentes generalmente no fallan.

saludos.


----------



## nelson6232 (Jun 8, 2010)

oye amigo tengo otra pregunta que es el icsp


----------



## okuart (Jun 8, 2010)

Gracias J2C y gracias Cryn por sus respuestas

En un pricipio tenia un error con el USB y la cosa no funcionaba pero lo resolvi haciendolo con un cable directamente.
Habia armado con un USB mini de 5 pines y ahi tenia un error, luego lo reemplace por un cable USB cortado con los pines 15 D- blanco y 16 D+ verde y ahi voy. solamente me enciende el LED Verde, esta grabado firmware y el software original del pickit no lo reconoce.

tengo algunas otras observaciones 

en la lista de materiales que hay en un archivo .txt el orden de los  materiales no es el mismo que aparecen los componentes el el diagrama que esta en pdf

el el pcb aparecen tres componentes que estan conectados entre Vcc y GND, en el diagrama solo encontre dos condensadores, uno de 100n y uno de 100u o tal vez sea una extension de Vcc y GND ...  en el PCB estan bajo el SW NA

pero me aclaran mi duda perfectamente, voy a revisar si hay algun error aun que ya lo revise, el PCB no es compatible con el software que tengo yo asi que lo dibuje denuevo.
para eso use uno que se llama ExpressPCB usando como referencia el digrama.pdf y no el pcb.pdf

entonces con el firmware que esta en el paquete deberia funcionar! si ?

se les agradece su respuesta y me voy a revisar

okuart


----------



## vdfe (Jun 9, 2010)

okuart yo tambien hice el pcb, con express pcb, se me hace mas facil , podrias subir tu pcb, sobre los capacitores, le ayuda a la alimentacion tener esos 2 o 3 capacitores, con 2 basta, y los capacitores debajo de sw es para ayudar a quitar los rebotes producidos por el boton cuando se presiona, y si debería funcionar con cualquier version de firmware
saludos


----------



## okuart (Jun 9, 2010)

vdfe
hice el pcb para componentes de superficie
intentare subir el archivo para expressPCB y el pfd para que lo puedan ver todos
la resistencia R11 que aparece, no la encontre como componente de superficie cuando compre los materiales asi que use una de 1/8 W y una de las patas la use como puente
ahora seguire revisando para ver si puedo solucionar el problema
les cuento
saludos
okuart

otra consulta, alguien me puede ayudar?
sucede que para actualizar el firmware del pickit2 hay que usar el programa MPLAB
en las opciones <Programer> <Select Programer> <7 Pickit2>
no me aparece la opcion 7 del pickit2
Estoy usando un pickit original e intento ver el firmware del clon
como puedo hacer para que esta opcion me aparesca habilitada en MPLAB ??
se agradece de antemano

okuart


----------



## kapotik (Jun 9, 2010)

Buenas, gracias a todos por este gran aporte y especialmente a *blessed* por que arme su grabador y salio andando en el primer intento.

Gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ya no tengo que lidiar mas con computadores viejos y sus puertos, ahora con este grabador por usb me conecto a cualquier maquina y listo.

Aca les dejo unas imajenes de como quedo, una joyita no?
PD:ahora que veo las fotos me di cuenta de que me falto pegarle el stiker de la ubicacion de los micros!!!


----------



## spiritbreaker (Jun 9, 2010)

yo tambien dije eso de ya no usar los computadores antiguos con puerto serial... pero de veras::
a veces se me desconfigura el pic quemador de mi eclipse y debo regrebarlo con un serial ,, aveces tambien mi eclipse no quema a otros chip eclipse osea si los programa pero no logra quemar en un tercer pic osea no se me autoreproducen ,, debo usar el puerto serial para programar un pic programador ,, quisiera saber si a alguien le paso lo mismo con el pickit2 para mudarme graciass


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 9, 2010)

Los errores que comentas nunca han pasado con el PICKIT2....solo el tema de tener que reprogramarlo cuando se actualiza mal el firmware pero nada más.


----------



## kvasir (Jun 10, 2010)

HOla arme el circuito PICkit 2 clone, una ves que lo arme me lo detecto la compu, y todo bien pero al principio me marcaba el siguiente error: 

VPP Voltage error. Check target and retry operation

Y a veces me dejaba leer el contenido del micro que queria grabar, y en el MPLAB me salia el siguiente error

PK2Error0049: VPP Voltage error.

Alguien sabe a que se debe, arme el circuito tal cual, ademas de que de la nada dejo de detectarlo la compu ya esta como muerto, ayuda porfavor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meta (Jun 10, 2010)

No se preocupen por los puertos series y/o paralelos. Con el tiempo aparecerán más y más grabadores de todo tipo para grabar PIC de USB.

Felicidades que funcinara muy bien, el de las fotos quedó como un profesional con caja incluida.


----------



## jhony85 (Jun 10, 2010)

bienas, para que sirve el interruptor y que indican los leds?

que tipo de programador debo poner en el Winpic800?


----------



## Cryn (Jun 10, 2010)

pickit2 no funciona con winpic800, solo con MPLAB y con su propio software

al menos hasta ahí se...


----------



## Meta (Jun 10, 2010)

Una parte buen del MPLAB, que siempre se actualiza y winpic800 cada vez se actualiza menos y menos, hay que tenerlo en cuenta.


----------



## Cryn (Jun 10, 2010)

jhony85 dijo:


> bienas, para que sirve el interruptor y que indican los leds?


sirve para actualizar el firmware (si no me equivoco) y para detener el proceso cuando está en el modo de analizador lógico, también para programming-to-go, que hace uso de las memorias eeprom del circuito original, para grabar sin PC. Que este clone no dispone.



kvasir dijo:


> HOla arme el circuito PICkit 2 clone, una ves que lo arme me lo detecto la compu, y todo bien pero al principio me marcaba el siguiente error:
> 
> VPP Voltage error. Check target and retry operation
> 
> ...


Para mi que es algún problema de hardware, algún corto circuito involuntario o una falsa conexión, revisa tu hardware.


----------



## matm89 (Jun 10, 2010)

hola soy seguidor del post ya que me parece interesante; por fin me decidi a hacerme este gran programador y cuando ya tengo acabao el programador en una placa microperforada, no me lo reconoce el ordendador; para que me lo reconozca necestia tener algun pic para leerlo.
¿quiero decir tiene que haber algun pic conectao en el zocalo o no?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 10, 2010)

No para que te reconozca el programador tenes que conectar el circuito solamente del programador....tenes que revisar las tensiones del puerto usb ...la vdd los condensadores de filtro del cristal ( los 2 de 22pf ) y el condensador Vusb de 470nf


----------



## matm89 (Jun 10, 2010)

gracias moyano, tengo 2.3V en los condensadores de filtro; y 0.12V en el de Vusb y en la del usb 5.07


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 10, 2010)

en el PIN Vusb del micro tendrías que tener 3.3v...que es la tensión de trabajo del USB. El hecho de que no te reconozca el micro es que si tenés el diagrama que subí los pines D+ y D- están invertidos por lo que se te pueden presentar errores ...es decir no le pasa nada al USB si conectas esos pines al revés...pero no te lo va a reconocer. Fijate en esos puntos que te marque y decime como te fue.


----------



## matm89 (Jun 10, 2010)

ese problema ya lo mire y estan bien conectados D+ y D-, y el PIC lo he programao ya dos veces por que no me fiaba de que estubiera bien programao


----------



## raton86 (Jun 10, 2010)

por fin...consegui todo para armar el pickit 2 de suky .... esta semana subire las fotos para que lo vean ... pero de todo esto me sueje una pregunta... podemos cambiar los transistores bc548 por el bc547 no pude conseguir el bc 548 y lo e visto en el ecg en el nte y en otros programas y me aparece que es el mismo entonces ps creo que si pero me podria sacar de la duda.... gracias

amigo parece que es problema en el hardware el pic puede estar mal conectado, no esta llegando voltaje al pic... el cable entre el programador y el pc esta averiado ...puede ser cualquier cosa de hardware amigo ... otra cosa es la ubicacion de los transistores y de los diodos bien importante ....



Cryn dijo:


> sirve para actualizar el firmware (si no me equivoco) y para detener el proceso cuando está en el modo de analizador lógico, también para programming-to-go, que hace uso de las memorias eeprom del circuito original, para grabar sin PC. Que este clone no dispone.
> 
> 
> Para mi que es algún problema de hardware, algún corto circuito involuntario o una falsa conexión, revisa tu hardware.



puede ser hardware


----------



## J2C (Jun 10, 2010)

Raton86

SI, podes reemplazar los BC548 por los BC547, estos ultimos soportan mayor Tensión Colector-Emisor (Vce0).

Saludos.    JuanKa.-


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 10, 2010)

también por los 2N3904 en caso de los NPN y 2N3906 en caso de los PNP.


----------



## Meta (Jun 10, 2010)

http://sergiols.blogspot.com/search/label/PICKit2Clone


----------



## jhavitxu (Jun 10, 2010)

Yo termine el mio. Tiene incluido dos sócalos que son para grabar dos PICs
que mas uso y esta como para extender a otros. Aca las fotos.

Y GRACIAS!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 10, 2010)

@jhavitxu me encanta como te ha  quedado el programador muy bueno ...una recomendación: Comprá conector USB para evitar la fatiga mecánica del cable USB.
saludos !


----------



## Meta (Jun 11, 2010)

Hola:

Por fin otro que ha acabado, porque muchos tienen más problemas de todo tipo a la hora de funcionar.

Saludo.


----------



## jhavitxu (Jun 11, 2010)

Gracias! la verdad estoy buscando el conector y si no
encuentro voy a quitar de alguna impresora vieja jeje...


----------



## GT electronix (Jun 14, 2010)

Desde Guatemala un agradecimiento y saludo a Moyano por tan buen aporte, aqui dejo mi version del PicKit2, mi pequena contribucion es la reduccion del tamano de la placa a lo mas que pude, espero les guste......   









Aqui los PCB en EAGLE mas tarjeta de socalos

Ver el archivo adjunto pickit2E_GTelectronix.rar


----------



## Meta (Jun 14, 2010)

Muchas gracias por compartir, se ve muy bien.



 ¿No tienes ningún problema?
 ¿Los Led puedes verlo encendido los dos a la vez en algún momento?
 
Saludo.


----------



## matm89 (Jun 14, 2010)

Ya resolvi mi problema de conexion el fallo estaba en los condensadores del reloj que eran de un valor diferente; ahora tengo un problema que no me reconoce el dispositivo; uso el windows 7 y lo reconoce pero abro el programa para programar pics el PICKit 2 y no lo reconoce; ¿hacen falta algunos drivers especificos? ¿deberia de salir activa la opcion del programador PICKit2 en MPLAB?


----------



## GT electronix (Jun 14, 2010)

@Meta: 
1. No tengo ningun problema, ya he programado los pic 16F877a, 16F84A, 18F2550, y 18F4550 sin ningun problema y por el momento solo lee las memorias pues no tiene el pin AUX, pero pienso implementarlo mas adelante.

2. Tiene los mismos 2 leds del diseno de Moyano, el de alimentacion (Azul) se se enciende permanentemente cuando se conecta al USB, y el Busy (Rojo) que se enciede cuando se ejecuta una accion de lectura, grabacion, borrado etc.

Gracias y saludos tambien


----------



## Meta (Jun 14, 2010)

GT electronix dijo:


> @Meta:
> 1. No tengo ningun problema, ya he programado los pic 16F877a, 16F84A, 18F2550, y 18F4550 sin ningun problema y por el momento solo lee las memorias pues no tiene el pin AUX, pero pienso implementarlo mas adelante.
> 
> 2. Tiene los mismos 2 leds del diseno de Moyano, el de alimentacion (Azul) se se enciende permanentemente cuando se conecta al USB, y el Busy (Rojo) que se enciede cuando se ejecuta una accion de lectura, grabacion, borrado etc.
> ...



Gracias por la información


----------



## DanielU (Jun 14, 2010)

Creo que me estoy obsecionando con los programadores de pic. Ya tengo un UPP 628, y ahora quiero armar los clones del PICKIT jejeje. Son excelentes los pcb que han armado. Por mi parte copie el pcb del UPP628, pero sin el firmware no es nada.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 14, 2010)

El firmware del UPP628 es complejo y nadie te lo va a dar...


----------



## felipeetec (Jun 14, 2010)

hola Moyano Jonathan, lo siento por el español es porque yo soy brasileño y por desgracia depende del traductor de google, una pregunta que usted me podría decir cuál es el pin PIC16F877A debo conectar el conector ICSP?

GT electronix, Me di cuenta que no puso un botón de reinicio en el pin 26, no hay problema, no ponga el interruptor de reset?


----------



## DanielU (Jun 14, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> El firmware del UPP628 es complejo y nadie te lo va a dar...



pero yo tengo uno  nada imposible de hacer con un desoldador y un soldador a una temperatura adecuada 

Pero lo mas probable es que este protegido el codigo...

EDIT: o no


----------



## J2C (Jun 14, 2010)

Felipeetec

Con respecto al interruptor revisa la respuesta #1217 de Cryn en este link:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/312766/ _

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 15, 2010)

@DanielU mejor usar una estación de soldadura para el control de temperatura.
@felipeetec : Hola como te va , la descripcion de los pines está en la primera hoja del post en un archivo que se llama zocalos.jpg
pero si no lo encontrás es asi:
PIN40: DATOS
PIN39: RELOG
PIN1:   VPP
Fijate en la hoja de datos del micro por las dudas 
Un saludo !


----------



## HADES (Jun 15, 2010)

GT electronix dijo:


> Desde Guatemala un agradecimiento y saludo a Moyano por tan buen aporte, aqui dejo mi version del PicKit2, mi pequena contribucion es la reduccion del tamano de la placa a lo mas que pude, espero les guste......
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 34948
> 
> ...



Asi mismo te agradesco tal aporte GT Electronix por lo visto ya has dado por apoyar un poquito mas aqui en el foro!  aun seguis en el intecap?


----------



## dcastibl1 (Jun 15, 2010)

buenas me decidi en hacer un programador pero al ojear algunos comentarios (es muy tedioso leerse las 63 pag jaja) veo q algunos mencionan el pickt 3 q es mejor q el 2 en fin... quisiera saber q me recomiendan uds para poder hacer un buen programador? gracias


----------



## chapin (Jun 15, 2010)

buen aporte GT electronix


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 15, 2010)

@dcastibl1 el pickit 2 te lo recomiendo...mis razones estan especificadas a lo largo del hilo 
saludos !


----------



## raton86 (Jun 16, 2010)

dcastibl1 dijo:


> buenas me decidi en hacer un programador pero al ojear algunos comentarios (es muy tedioso leerse las 63 pag jaja) veo q algunos mencionan el pickt 3 q es mejor q el 2 en fin... quisiera saber q me recomiendan uds para poder hacer un buen programador? gracias



amigo el pickit 2 de 5v y 3.3v es buenisimo hazlo con toda confianza....

te dejo el ardjunto de nuestro amigo suky


----------



## bioelectronico (Jun 16, 2010)

que tal, para dcastibl1, por lo que tengo entendido el pickit 3 no es en nada mejor al pickit 2, incluso el pickit 2 tiene mejores características y es más veloz. Mira estos dos videos, el primero http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjfIS65mwn8 es de una crítica no muy a favor del pickit 3, y los de Microchip seguramente lo vieron y pusieron también este video de respuesta http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YUvlrVlNao. Te recomiendo hacer el clon de pickit 2 de Moyano, he visto que para muchos les ha funcionado a la perfección. Yo hice un clon del pickit 2 que no es el de Moyano, pero me ha funcionado a la perfección. Anímate a hacer el clon de Moyano.

que tal GT Electronix, que bueno ver que ya hiciste tu programador USB, esta super útil jajajaj me alegra muchísimo y que bueno que hayás reducido al mínimo el tamaño de la placa, por lo que puedo observar le quitaste las EEPROM verdad??? buenísimo....


----------



## Meta (Jun 16, 2010)

Hola:

Lo curioso que saquen un producto superior (o intento de ello) y que sea de mal en peor. ¿Cómo puede cometer ese error?

Eso de sacar el PicKit 3 peor que le PicKit 2 no es normal. Con el tiempo y no tener pérdidas de reputación harán lo que sea para mejorarlo en el futuro. He visto en Web el PicKit 3 de diferentes precios y módulos.

Menuda decepción el PicKit 3, he visto a gente de inetrnet contengo con el 3. En fin, que saquen una buena mejora o el PicKit 4 sin fallos ni cosas raras. Eso si, el PicKit 3 lo bueno que tiene el Debug y puedes programar los nuevos PIC que en el 2 es imposible, de todas maneras uso los PIC de toda la vida, 16F84A/88/886/887, 18F2550/4550 y algún 12F.

Para hacerme una idea. Por cada cuanto tiempo tardan hacer un PicKit. Por ejemplo del PicKit al PicKit 2, del PicKit 2 al PicKit 3. Así deducir el PicKit 4 con los problemas corregidos y nuevas mejoras.

Eso si, los del 2º vídeo poco addominales, flexiones y mucha lengua.

Saludo.


----------



## dcastibl1 (Jun 16, 2010)

bueno muchachos gracias por la recomendacion entonces me decidire en hacer el pickit 2 salu2


----------



## neoyack (Jun 16, 2010)

pues ya que veo que no te respondieron, te digo que yo monte tal cual el mismo quemador y me funciono bien, el problema debe estar en firmware del pic18f2550 que eso fue lo que me saco canas, revisa muy bien el esquematico con tu montaje yo cometei un pequeño error y por eso no funcionaba, pero lo corregi y funciono, te aseguro que si realizas el montaje tal cual como se ve en el esquematico te funcionara


----------



## GT electronix (Jun 16, 2010)

bioelectronico dijo:


> que tal, para dcastibl1, por lo que tengo entendido el pickit 3 no es en nada mejor al pickit 2, incluso el pickit 2 tiene mejores características y es más veloz. Mira estos dos videos, el primero http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjfIS65mwn8 es de una crítica no muy a favor del pickit 3, y los de Microchip seguramente lo vieron y pusieron también este video de respuesta http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YUvlrVlNao. Te recomiendo hacer el clon de pickit 2 de Moyano, he visto que para muchos les ha funcionado a la perfección. Yo hice un clon del pickit 2 que no es el de Moyano, pero me ha funcionado a la perfección. Anímate a hacer el clon de Moyano.
> 
> que tal GT Electronix, que bueno ver que ya hiciste tu programador USB, esta super útil jajajaj me alegra muchísimo y que bueno que hayás reducido al mínimo el tamaño de la placa, por lo que puedo observar le quitaste las EEPROM verdad??? buenísimo....



Que tal bioelectronico que buenos videos, te agradezco porque por vos me meti a este rollo del pickit y me encontre este foro, por cierto todavia conseguis los 18f2550 a Q50?, te compro unos, , hasta pronto 



SONIUS dijo:


> Asi mismo te agradesco tal aporte GT Electronix por lo visto ya has dado por apoyar un poquito mas aqui en el foro!  aun seguis en el intecap?



Que tal SONIUS, pues hay cosas muy interesantes en este foro asi que me meti, saludos y estamos para servirte alla en el taller



chapin dijo:


> buen aporte GT electronix



Gracias chapin, saludos


----------



## Meta (Jun 17, 2010)

No entendí ni papa de los vídeos en Inglés pero se nota el prime vídeo que no le agrada el PicKit 3 por su expresión.


----------



## raton86 (Jun 17, 2010)

amigos necesito ayuda ... me sale este error "Pickit 2 VPP voltage level error
check target & retry operation"  no se que hacer gracias por la respuestas

yo hice el montaje del amigo suky y me aparece ese error que puedo hacer


----------



## Cryn (Jun 17, 2010)

Es un problema en tu hardware, revisa que no haya algún corto circuito por ahí, sobre todo en la circuitería donde se maneja a Vpp, o también puede ser una mala conexión de Vpp en el micro que quieres programar.


----------



## raton86 (Jun 17, 2010)

amigo cryn gracias por tu respuesta pero no estoy conectando ningun pic todavia ...solo conecto el hardware y me sale este error ... ¿sera un un led que tengo de color azul? que consume un poco mas de amperios ... .. que pines tengo q medir para comparar ... y cuales son los voltajes que serian los normales... gracias

quien me puede ayudarr


----------



## Cryn (Jun 17, 2010)

voltajes no se muy bien que valores tendría que dar, de lo que si estoy casi seguro es que tienes algún cortocircuito por la etapa del Vpp,revisa por ahí que no estén pistas juntas, o si lo tienes en proto que no haya un cable demás o a una mala posición.


----------



## J2C (Jun 17, 2010)

Raton86

En el Pickit-2 "VPP voltage level" deberia haber entre 12.5 y 13 Volts positivos con respecto a masa, dado que esa es la tensión que necesitan los PIC's para entrar en la programación de los mismos.

Tal como te ha dicho el amigo Cryn revisa la zona que genera esa tensión: Bobina, Transistor NPN, Diodo, Capacitor y fundamentalmente el divisor resistivo que devuelve la muestra de tensión al pin "#2" del 18F2550. Puedes tener algun corto, alguna conexion faltante.

Saludos. JuanKa.-

P.D.: cuando pueda programar mi 18F2550 subire fotos y la información del Clone PicKit-2 que he realizado.


----------



## jhony85 (Jun 18, 2010)

está por algun lado los pasos a seguir para programar un pic con el clon? es que no lo tengo muy claro, que orden hay que seguir.

se utiliza el MPLAB verdad?

Bueno, por fin he podido montarlo y tengo que decir que el led verde se me enciende pero el programa no me reconoce el pickit. a que puede deberse? debo de pulsar el interruptor?


----------



## Meta (Jun 18, 2010)

Por cierto. ¿Antes el PicKit 3 no grababa PIC32? Ahora parece que lo hace. Lo que llegan hacer para convencer a la gente.

Te lo dice en la nueva versión del MPLAB v8.53, quizás haya no haya entendido bien.

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/i...E&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en019469&part=SW007002

Saludo.


----------



## jhony85 (Jun 20, 2010)

nadie puede ayudarme?


----------



## Cryn (Jun 20, 2010)

Que es lo que tienes ya armado? el grabador con las salidas ICSP o tienes ya algún zócalo.

Si, se puede grabar con el MPLAB, también con un software propio del grabador que se encuentra en la web de microchip.


----------



## jhony85 (Jun 20, 2010)

el software que me descargué de l apagina de microchip no reconoce mi clon


----------



## Cryn (Jun 20, 2010)

Ya haz grabado el firmaware de 2550 que es parte del grabador?


----------



## jhony85 (Jun 20, 2010)

si que lo grabé pero no sabia si el error en el software pickit era por el 2550 y estoy intentado volver a grabarlo pero me da un error el winpic800


----------



## Cryn (Jun 20, 2010)

Si, ya vi tu privado....

Si una vez lo grabó al 2550 sin problemas, esa vez que lo colocaste en tu pickit clone debió funcionar, como no funcionó el problema debe ser el hardware del clone, es decir cortocircuitos, pistas cortadas o algún componente dañado o colocado en mala posición u otro en relación al hard.

Que ahora tu JDM no quiera grabar al 2550 está raro, a veces los JDM usan bastante procesador de la PC, por tanto hay que tratar de no hacer nada cuando se este programando, una vez descubrí que cuando el winamp que lo tenía abierto terminó una canción y empezó otra se cagó la grabación dandome el error de "escrito xxx leído xxy"

Sigue intentando el el jdm grabarlo correctamente si todavía no lo haz logrado, y después revisar el hardware de tu clone.

saludos


----------



## jhony85 (Jun 20, 2010)

perfecto, voy a seguir probando.

muchas gracias, por cierto te he añadido al msn, espero que no te importe.


----------



## Cryn (Jun 20, 2010)

Ok, sigue probando seguro que pronto podrás grabar con tu clon

pd. No hay problema del msn, solo que no entro mucho porque me distrae mucho jaja


----------



## jhony85 (Jun 20, 2010)

jeje, gracias. de todas formas si alguien le ha salido este error que me indique qué ha hecho.

he decubierto algo, y es que sin el grabador conectado al pc, las opciones de leer todo y borrar todo asi como detectar dispositivo me dan la misma opcion que si lo tengo conectado. es decir, si pulso en DETECTAR DISPOSITIVO me hace lo mismo con conexion que sin que haya nada conectado, me dice:

Abriendo COM1
Detectado-> DESCONOCIDO

Si conecto el grabador y pincho en TEST HARDWARE me dice ERROR -> El hardware no responde.

Parece que el grabador no reconoce el pic y he probado las conexiones varias veces.

Si alguien me puede decir cuales son los pines que debo conectar al 18f2550 se lo agradeceria, a ver si por ahi resulevo esto. el grabador usado es el siguiente:

http://www.kmitl.ac.th/~kswichit /ezpic/index.html


----------



## J2C (Jun 20, 2010)

Jhony85

Si tu problema es grabar bien el 18F2550 con un JDM, te puedo comentar que yo termine abandonando eso a pesar de haberlo comprado el JDM, y termine construyendo un grabador simple por puerto paralelo de la pagina de Pablin usando el WinPic800 v3.55 para realizar la grabación del 18F2550 funcionando a la primera intención.

Lo he colocado sobre la plaqueta ya montada del PicKit2-Clone y apenas lo enchufe en el USB de la PC la misma lo reconocio como Interfaz HID. Solo que esta PC de escritorio es algo vieja y no me acepta la instalación del Software especifico de MicroChip para el PicKit2.

Probare mas tarde o mañana en una NoteBook Compaq y comentare mi experiencia.

Saludos.    JuanKa.-


----------



## jhony85 (Jun 20, 2010)

voy a echar un vistazo a la web de pablin a ver si lo encuentro y pruebo a montarlo. 

Gracias.


----------



## Helder Guerra (Jun 20, 2010)

Saludos Jhony85,
Tienes que descargarte el software pickit 2 que es el que utilizaras para grabar tus pic, una vez instalado
es muy facil de usar conectas tu hardware de pickit clon este lo detecta y luego tienes las opciones de: grabar, leer, verificar, borrar y verificar dispositivo en blanco.
No tiene ningun misterio si tu hardware está bien todo funciona de una, descarga el software de aquí.


----------



## chapin (Jun 21, 2010)

unicamente tienes que conectarlo y te lo reconoce windows, ya tienes instalado el sofware, lo puedes correr sin el mplab no es necesario ya cargaste el hex al pic, que has armado? explicanos para que te podamos ayudar.


----------



## jhony85 (Jun 21, 2010)

Pues ya he logrado programar el 18f2550, en mi PC no me escribia pero lo hice en el ordenador de un familiar y me lo grabó a la primera.


Lo inserto en el pickit, y lo conecto al pc y me sale el globito de windows de uqe no se reconoce al dispositivo USB, abro pickit y no me reconoce el grabador tampoco.

¿hay que darle al pulsador del clon o tiene q estar el pic a grabar conectado?

ya he verificado varias veces la conexiones.


----------



## raton86 (Jun 21, 2010)

jhony85 dijo:


> Pues ya he logrado programar el 18f2550, en mi PC no me escribia pero lo hice en el ordenador de un familiar y me lo grabó a la primera.
> 
> 
> Lo inserto en el pickit, y lo conecto al pc y me sale el globito de windows de uqe no se reconoce al dispositivo USB, abro pickit y no me reconoce el grabador tampoco.
> ...



no amigo no tienes que darle al pulsador ... debe de reconocerlo el programa solo .... ¿te sale algun aviso? como sabes que no lo reconoce... puedes ingresar a tools y troubleshooting para realizar un test que te permite mirar que pasa con el programador ... ..


en cuanto al programador mio.... tiene un problema en los voltajes de programacion revise todos los componentes y estan bien ubicados... quien me recomienda uno que funcione 100%

gracias


----------



## ars (Jun 21, 2010)

GT electronix dijo:


> Desde Guatemala un agradecimiento y saludo a Moyano por tan buen aporte, aqui dejo mi version del PicKit2, mi pequena contribucion es la reduccion del tamano de la placa a lo mas que pude, espero les guste......
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 34948
> 
> ...



Me gusto tu diseño de la PCB, y por eso es el que tengo pensado armar, seria mucha molestia pedirte que la publiques en Pdf?, porque no tengo el eagle, me baje la versión freeware que ofrecen en su web y la verdad no puede lograr imprimirlo de forma correcta.
Y otra cosa si de podria ver la distribucion de los componentes y a cuales corresponden.

Desde ya muchas gracias.!


----------



## Cryn (Jun 21, 2010)

jhony85 dijo:


> Lo inserto en el pickit, y lo conecto al pc y me sale el globito de windows de uqe no se reconoce al dispositivo USB, abro pickit y no me reconoce el grabador tampoco.
> 
> ya he verificado varias veces la conexiones.


Que placa estás haciendo? si no me equivoco había un problema con la del 1er post porque D+ y D- están conectados invertidos, checa eso con la hoja de datos del micro y un pinout del conector usb que estás usando y ve si está todo en su lugar.

saludos.


----------



## jhony85 (Jun 22, 2010)

Cryn dijo:


> Que placa estás haciendo? si no me equivoco había un problema con la del 1er post porque D+ y D- están conectados invertidos, checa eso con la hoja de datos del micro y un pinout del conector usb que estás usando y ve si está todo en su lugar.
> 
> saludos.



estoy haciendo esa, pero ya vi que estaba al revés y ya lo corregí.



raton86 dijo:


> no amigo no tienes que darle al pulsador ... debe de reconocerlo el programa solo .... ¿te sale algun aviso? como sabes que no lo reconoce... puedes ingresar a tools y troubleshooting para realizar un test que te permite mirar que pasa con el programador ... ..
> 
> 
> en cuanto al programador mio.... tiene un problema en los voltajes de programacion revise todos los componentes y estan bien ubicados... quien me recomienda uno que funcione 100%
> ...



cuando abro pickit2 me sale este texto en el programa:

PickIt2 not found. y que le de a Check comunication para vovler a intentarlo pero sigue sin detectarlo. al menos el led verde si se me enciende.

troubleshooting me aparece desconectado y no puedo pinchar en él.


----------



## raton86 (Jun 22, 2010)

jhony85 dijo:


> estoy haciendo esa, pero ya vi que estaba al revés y ya lo corregí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amigo el problema es que el firmware del 2550 no esta o esta mal grabado ... el led verde tiene que encenderte porque esta conectado directamente a los 5v del usb intenta grabar de nuevo el 2550 mira que este bien conectado el d+ y el d- ya que este puede ser uno de los problemas,..... si el pic esta bien grabado debe reconocertelo como dispositivo de interfaz humana ... si esto no ocurre o te sale error en los drivers es porq el pic esta mal programado o esta mal conectados el D+ y el D- intenta y me comentas a ver...

yo por ahora voy a sacar un plano del original para armarmelo en el protoboard y luego postear un programador que funcione 100% ya que hasta ahora nadie a garantizado esto... o si no es asi mis disculpas pero no lo e visto ...


----------



## el pipo (Jun 23, 2010)

quetal.
oye *Moyano Jonathan *
boy a empesar a fabricar tu programador, oye por que usas un j de 8 antes de el de 5 ese lo puedo omitir? oye me podrias recomendar un libro para esnseñarme a programar los pic. tengo cono cimiento den electronica analogica y digital.


----------



## jhony85 (Jun 23, 2010)

el 2550 esta bien grabado.

voy a desmontar el circuito y volver a armarlo a ver que tal.

ya seguiré contando.

un saludo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 23, 2010)

el pipo de recomendarte un libro ...todos los de angulo que hablen sobre el tema ( angulo es un escritor )- luego espero que el armado del programador no te resulte dificil....aca todos los usuarios que se han puesto a armarlo les ha resultado satisfactorio ...en caso de tener alguna duda comentala por aca.
un saludo !


----------



## Helder Guerra (Jun 24, 2010)

Cordial saludo,
Yo ya armé mi programador y me funciona de una, Gracias a Moyano de él tome el esquema y gracias tambien a Blesed de él tome el esquema de la base.
Lo que no he podido programar es las memorias eeprom de las series 24CXX que son las que usualmente utilizo en la reparación de los TVs. Creo que alguien respondió en este tema que las programó pero no he encontrado la respuesta donde esplica como lo hizo.
Pido el favor a quien sepa como hacerlo me explique.

Esta es la imagen del esquema de la base que utilizo, allí inserto la memoria colocando el pin 1 de la eeprom en el pin 14 de la base zif.









Gracias nuevamente por ayudar.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 24, 2010)

Bueno te explico rapidamente como se hace @helder277
1º - Las memorias 24Cxx son I2C es decir solo necesitan 2 hilos para programarse.
2º - El programador nos marca en su ayuda que para programar las memorias hay que usar el pin AUX del conector ICSP para conectar las mismas ya que las señales a manejar son diferentes.
3º - El esquema de como quedaría la memoria conectada al programador sería la siguiente.




4º - Luego de conectar la memoria al programador tenes que seleccionar el tipo de memoria a programar y tener en cuenta ..muy en cuenta la direccion de la misma que la da los pines 1 2 y 3 de la misma en este caso como van todos conectados a masa la direccion es 0x00 y en el programa PK2 vamos a ver lo siguiente:




Luego de que hayas configurado esto carga un .hex y grabalo y leelo para verificar que todo ande bien ...
saludos espero que te quede claro ...cualquier cosa pregunta


----------



## J2C (Jun 24, 2010)

Colegas del *Programador de microcontroladores PIC y memorias por puerto USB PICKIT2 CLONE*

Despues de un año aproximadamente de haber ingresado a este honorable foro y de leer “_Calladito en el Rincon_” varios threads que me agradaban, les presento en este documento mi primer hijo dentro de *Foros de Electrónica*.

Saludos a todos.                  JuanKa.


P.D.: quedo a disposición de a quien le pueda interesar mas información.


----------



## HADES (Jun 24, 2010)

Se agradece tu aporte!! y esperamos la segunda version con correciones!

saludos!

HADES


----------



## Helder Guerra (Jun 25, 2010)

Un fuerte apreton de manos Moyano gracias por esa explicacion ta detallada.
Voy a realizar las pruebas y te comento, nuevamente muchas gracias.


----------



## GT electronix (Jun 25, 2010)

Saludos Moyano, tendras un listado de los PICs que soporta tu diseño o donde podria encontrar un listado completo?, de tantemano gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 25, 2010)

para hacertelo lo mas resumido posible soporta todos los micros de la linea de 5v de microchip.
PIC10FXX, 12FXX, 16FXX, 18FXX, 30FXX. Dentro de esas familias hay micro que en su nomenclatura tienen letras como j o k ejem: PIC18F45K50 o PIC18F97J60 esas lineas de micros no la soporta por que es de 3.3v pero todas las demas que te marque arriba si.
Si esto no te conforma metete al programa de usuario del pickit2 anda a help y te va a abrir un archivo .txt que te va a mostrar todo el soporte que tiene.


----------



## Cryn (Jun 25, 2010)

GT electronix dijo:


> Saludos Moyano, tendras un listado de los PICs que soporta tu diseño o donde podria encontrar un listado completo?, de tantemano gracias


también en la web de microchip ojo que los micros de 3V para un clon dependerá de que si las entradas del correspondiente micro son compatible con 5V


----------



## J2C (Jun 25, 2010)

Subo unas fotos de que como me ha quedado el Programador ya colocado en una caja, aun falta colocarle etiquetas. Mañana intentare sacar fotos a la luz del sol para ver si salen mejor.

El de la izquierda es un ICD2-Clone que compre hace unos dos años y medio pero que nunca pude usar por problemas de compatibilidad con la PC y que por eso me motive para construir el PicKit2-Clone de este thread.


Saludos.                JuanKa.-


----------



## GT electronix (Jun 25, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> para hacertelo lo mas resumido posible soporta todos los micros de la linea de 5v de microchip.
> PIC10FXX, 12FXX, 16FXX, 18FXX, 30FXX. Dentro de esas familias hay micro que en su nomenclatura tienen letras como j o k ejem: PIC18F45K50 o PIC18F97J60 esas lineas de micros no la soporta por que es de 3.3v pero todas las demas que te marque arriba si.
> Si esto no te conforma metete al programa de usuario del pickit2 anda a help y te va a abrir un archivo .txt que te va a mostrar todo el soporte que tiene.



Muchas gracias, era justo lo que buscaba, 



Cryn dijo:


> también en la web de microchip ojo que los micros de 3V para un clon dependerá de que si las entradas del correspondiente micro son compatible con 5V



Gracias Cryn lo tomare en cuenta


----------



## jhony85 (Jun 26, 2010)

Bueno, ya lo he vuelto a armar por segunda vez, y nada, sigue el programa sin reconocerlo.

no se qué puede ser. quizas sea problema de mi PC ya que con el JDM no me grababa y en el pc de un amigo me lo grabó sin ningun problema.

me podeis decir que voltajes hay importantes a la hora de que el pc reconozca el grabador para comprobar que los tengo?


----------



## yang yang (Jun 27, 2010)

ola a todos soy nuevo usando el mikroC, a ver si me pueden ayudar en algo:una vez ke hallas hecho tu program en mikroC para dsPIC, y compilado, cuál es el programador a usar para llevar el .hex al micro?, lo intente con el PICKIT 2 y resulta ke me es imposible pasárselo, me podrian ayudar x fa


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (Jun 27, 2010)

buenas disculpen he estado chekeando la base de blessed la del zocalo zip pero tengo una duada sobre el pulsador que se encuentra sobre la base como funciona es un pulsador de retencion o nop y si se puede sustituir por jumper desearia saber xq no he visto pulsadores de 6 pines o una ultima duda es un swich selector de 2 posiciones si alguiensabe sobre el elemento que se encuentra sobre la base zip del diseño de blessed me puede explicar esa parte se le agradece  y saludos atodos y pido disculpa por ausentarme pero la universidad y el trabajo no me dan tiempo para poder entrar al foro como antes le agradesco de ante mano la respuesta


----------



## J2C (Jun 27, 2010)

Morfomen14

Es una inversor con dos posiciones estables, una cuando esta apretado y la otra no. En tus palabras es un "pulsador con retención". Y es igual al pulsador de encendido de muchas PC's solo que queda retenido al pulsarlo y para liberarlo debes pulsarlo nuevamente.

Se puede sustiruir por jumper, pero necesitaras dos debido a que el colocado por Blessed usa ambas secciones. El dibujo que te aparece en las fotos e imagenes de Blessed es correcto.

Saludos.                 JuanKa.-


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (Jun 27, 2010)

gracias jc2 

pero la idea de colocar jumper seria en que posicion vertical u horizontal es lo que quise preguntar en realidad como conmutan en vertical u horizontal


----------



## J2C (Jun 27, 2010)

Morfomen14

En este thread, en la pagina 55 y en la respuesta #1082 del colega Blessed esta la imagen que adjunto donde se ve claramente cual es la conmutacion de la llave:

3 - 2
6 - 5

ó 

2 - 1
5 - 4

Saludos.              JuanKa.-


----------



## Juxn3 (Jun 27, 2010)

Puedo utilizar una bobina de 1500uH?



blessed dijo:


> Hola amigos un saludo desde la ciudad de Medellin (Colombia).
> Foreros aprovecho este espacio para compartir con ustedes mi re-diseño del Pickit 2 Clone, trabaje a partir del material propuesto por el amigo Suky.
> *Esta version "PICKIT2_GATOX" soporta microcontroladores PIC de 5v y de 3.3v.*
> 
> ...



El esquema de esta base zif sirve para cualquier pickit2 clon?

Gracias


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (Jun 27, 2010)

logre montar el clon de blessed pero no me funciona sigue saliendo el error vpp....
cambie el transistor elimine el diodo d4 por un puente y sigue cargardo recibe un voltaje de vpp 4 voltios
 no he dado con la falla


----------



## J2C (Jun 27, 2010)

Juxn3

Yo he comenzado con una de 1 mH (1000 uH) y me ha funcionado. Usa la que tienes y prueba, en todo caso a buscar una mas chica.

Saludos.

;=====================================================

Morfomen14

Te da el error de VPP al realizar la "Calibrate VDD & Set Unit ID" ?????, pues a mi me lo dio en ese punto y verifique la tensión que tenia de VDD con un Multimetro (Tester) y como no era tanta la diferencia LE MENTI 4.950 en la casilla que debia completar. 

Habia verificado que en la entrada de mi USB solo tenia 4.55V y las caidas de tensión en el PicKit2 eran despreciables, por eso MENTI el valor. Controla la tensión desde el USB para encontrar donde te cae.

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## MiltonVH (Jun 27, 2010)

Saludos Compañeros 
Me encuentro armando el diseño del compañero  Blessed  y al ver el diseño del circuito para el socket ZIF me entro una duda ya que según el diseño del compañero un pic de 18 patas se coloca dejando los primeros dos pines del socket libres o sea entre el 2 y el 38 y con ello las patas para programar el  pic quedan en el lugar correcto  según el diagrama de Moyano que esta en la primera página del tema que son la 4 a VPP, 5 a GND, 12 a CLK, 13 a DAT y la 14 a VDD,  mi duda es que otras patas que según el diagrama de Moyano no se conectan están conectadas en este diseño como lo es la pata 1 del pic que se conecta a DAT y algunas otras , esto es necesario en este diseño   y afecta de alguna manera la programación. 

Alguien sabe come se conecta y cuales son   las patas para programar  un PIC de 20 patas como lo es el 16F690 o si se conecta igual a un pic de 18 patas. 

Gracias de antemano y disculpen las molestias


----------



## jhony85 (Jun 28, 2010)

alguien puede responder a mi pregunta?


----------



## Cryn (Jun 28, 2010)

jhony85,

niveles de tensión, para que el micro sea reconocido por el USB de una PC o portatil, creo que solo tendría que ver con la tensión del mismo USB, verifica que esté entre un valor de 4.90 y 5.1V, que me parece el rango aceptable, puede que sea un problema de tu USB.

Puede que también sea de tu hardware, es decir tu protoboard, si es que ya has verificado varias veces, puede ser el mismo proto, si lo tienes armado en proto intentá cambiar de proto.

Si puedes también pruébalo en otra PC.

saludos


----------



## jhony85 (Jun 28, 2010)

lo tengo en placa no en proto.

voy a probarlo en otra pc.

gracias.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 28, 2010)

@jhony85: Unos consejos para que te guies en la prueba de fallas:
1 - Fijarse que la placa la hayas armado bien ...a veces una mala soldadura, conexion no hecha ( o mal hecha ) puede hacer de que tu programador no ande.
2 - Fijarse que el cristal funcione bien ( con osciloscopio ).
3 - Fijarse en las conexiones de los pines D + o D - que no esten al revés.
4 - Fijarse en el capacitor Vusb es de 470nf / 50v ( multicapa lo más recomendable ).
5 - Mediciones a realizar:
PIN 3 DEL MICRO: 4,8v a 5v.
PIN 14 DEL MICRO: 3,28 a 3,3v.
PIN 20 DEL MICRO: 4,71 a 5.2v.
6 - Condensadores de filtro de cristal (los de 22pf) lo mas cerca del cristal.
7 - Revisar que la PC reconozca los drivers de HID correctamente ( suele suceder que a veces no instala el pickit2 y hay que actualizar los drivers manualmente )
Bueno por ahora esos pasos como para eliminar cualquier error de hardware !!
Un saludo y suerte con tu programador !


----------



## jhavitxu (Jun 28, 2010)

hola, un mensaje para meta:
Como configuro a 2Mhz el 12F519? en MPLAB
puse esto:

 __CONFIG  _CPDF_OFF&_IOSCFS_4MHz&_MCLRE_ON&_CP_OFF&_WDTE_OFF&_IntRC_OSC

y

CONFIG_OSCINT   ;configur a 2MHz
 BANKSEL  OSCCAL 
 MOVLW B'10000000'
 MOVWF OSCCAL
RETURN

pero en el grabador (PICKIT2) me sale la configuracion OSCCAL: 0000 (ERROR)

por favor si me podrias ayudar...


----------



## jhony85 (Jun 29, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> @jhony85: Unos consejos para que te guies en la prueba de fallas:
> 1 - Fijarse que la placa la hayas armado bien ...a veces una mala soldadura, conexion no hecha ( o mal hecha ) puede hacer de que tu programador no ande.
> 2 - Fijarse que el cristal funcione bien ( con osciloscopio ).
> 3 - Fijarse en las conexiones de los pines D + o D - que no esten al revés.
> ...



gracias por la rspusta,

he comprobado casi todos los puntos y estan OK. 

Lo unico que me he parado un poco mas en en el punto 7. La verdad que no entiendo mucho de ello, pero he llegado a habilitar el HID que lo tenia deshabillitado pero al darle a INICIO del acceso de interfaz humana, me sale un error:

Error 126: No se puede encontrar el módulo especificado.

Indagando he llegado a copiar en Windows/system32/drivers un archovo llamado hidusb.sys pero aun asi sigue saliendome el error.

he probado el clon, y ademas de encenderse el led verde, el rojo ahora se enciende intermitentemente, no se lo que quiere decir.

tendre que probar en otra PC a ver que tal.


----------



## vdfe (Jun 29, 2010)

hola  jhony85, el encendido del led verde es normal, a mi me paso que cuando intente actualizar el firmware del programador me dio un error y no pudo actulizarlo bien, y entonces empezo a parpader el otro led, lo volvi a conectar y me hacia lo mismo, lo que hice fue intentar actualizar el firmaware y lo hiso sin ningun problema y el problema se soluciono, sobre el hid, no es necesario nada, simplemente lo conectas, y la primera ves que lo conectes o cuando actulizes el firmware te dira que se a detectado un nuevo dispositivo, despues simplemente abres el pickit2 y a programar, saludos


----------



## jhony85 (Jun 30, 2010)

pues no se por qué pero mi pc sigue sin reconocer ni el 2550 en el JDM ni en el clon.


----------



## J2C (Jun 30, 2010)

Jhony85

Perdona, podemos comenzar de cero nuevamente "*paso a paso*"?. 

Entiendo que dudas si has programado correctamente al Pic18F2550, es asi??

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## jhony85 (Jun 30, 2010)

no exactamente.

el 2550 creo q lo programé bien (desde el ordenador de un amigo porque desde el mio el winpic no reconocia el dispositivo), ya que no me dio niingun problema.

a la hora de conectarlo al clon, en mi pc, me dice q no se reconoce el dispositvo USB y el software del pickit no me lo reconoce aunque pulse Check comunication.

ya solo me keda probar el clon el el pc de mi amigo.


----------



## J2C (Jun 30, 2010)

Jhony85

Pues en este caso te paso un detalle secuencial de como van ocurriendo los sucesos:

Aclaración:     No es la primera vez que lo enchufe, por lo tando no me da el aviso de
                    haber encontrado un dispositivo nuevo, algo que realiza en dos etapas y te
                    lo comunica con sendos globos de fondo amarillo.


01 ) Mi PC advierte con un sonido al instante de haber enchufado el cable USB en el
       PicKit2-Clone.

01a) Se enciende un Led (verde) que he colocado sobre la entrada de los +5V del USB tal
       como tiene el PicKit2 Original que puedes ver en el esquematico includo en archivo
       PDF de post #1284.

02 ) Al abrir el Administrador de Dispositivos de mi PC, me sale una nueva categoria de
      Dispositivos: "*Dispositivos de Interfaz de Usuario (HID)*",
      con dos subcategorias:   "_Dispositivo compatible con HID_" y "_Dispositivo de interfaz_
_humana USB_".

03 ) Cierro el Administrador de Dispositivos de la PC.

04 ) Inicio el Software "*PicKit2 Programmer*" y se encienden durante unos segundos los
      otros dos led's del PicKit2 Original que indican BUSY y VDD (+5V) al ZIF. Apareciendo
      de la siguiente manera la pantalla del PicKit2 Programmer (imagen adjunta).


Como comentarios al margen, yo tuve problemas al principio dado que el cable USB que tenia estaba malo y no me funcionaba de ninguna manera, al probar continuidad en el cable pin a pin con el multimetro ó tester me lleve la gran sorpresa.

Espero tus comentarios para ver como seguimos probando.

Saludos.     JuanKa.-


----------



## Meta (Jun 30, 2010)

Mejor comprarse un PicKit 2 de parquete a 49 €, hay otros de 90 € con una placa y otro más caro aún. La Placa la hago a parte.


----------



## jhony85 (Jun 30, 2010)

pues yo lo conecto y me sale el globo de que no se reconoce el dispositivo. en el administrador de dispositivos no me aparece el hid


----------



## J2C (Jun 30, 2010)

Jhony85

Pues en este caso debemos asegurarnos primero cual es el problema, si la PC o el Clone-PicKit2.

Algo importante que me olvidada y no quiero volver a revisar el Thread a ver si ya lo dijiste, que *Sistema Operativo* tienes en tu PC ???.

Si mal no recuerdo has revisado todas las conexiones incluso la inversión que te comento Cryn en el post #1276, y supongo que te has asegurado midiendo continuidad que tu cable USB de la PC al PicKit2-Clone este en buenas condiciones.

En este punto deberias probar tu *PicKit2-Clone* en otra PC a ver si esa nueva PC reconoce el "_Dispositivo de Interfaz de Usuario (HID)_" para poder enfocar nuestra busqueda del problema. Ya has tenido problemas con tu PC y el JDM para programar el Pic18F2550.

Espero tus comentarios. Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## Cryn (Jun 30, 2010)

Meta dijo:


> Mejor comprarse un PicKit 2 de parquete a 49 €, hay otros de 90 € con una placa y otro más caro aún. La Placa la hago a parte.


Este hilo trata del armado de un grabador, no de consejos de compra de grabadores, para eso voy directamente a una tienda o por una web como microchip u otra


----------



## vdfe (Jun 30, 2010)

hola a todos, este es mi version del programador PICkit2, arme la primera version, de la de moyano, todo funciono bien, solo por lo de la bobina, probe con una y no funciono, probe con otra que tenia el valor escrito de 682, supongo que son en microhenris, siendo 6.8mh creo que es mucho pero funciona perfecto, sin ningun error ni nada, aqui estan las fotos






aqui dentro de su cajita que hice con un pedazo de alumnio de una disquetera,





aqui desde arriba





conector icsp, casi no se alcansa a apreciar pero son 2 conectores, uno para el zocalo zif y otro para el exterior





conector usb y detalle de la bobina utilizada, reusada de una videograbadora


----------



## Helder Guerra (Jun 30, 2010)

Saludos a todos,

Despues de ver los programadores hechos por los compañeros del foro quice montar unas fotos del mio para
mostrarles como me quedó el montaje.







Programando un PIC16f873A.







Programando un PIC16F877.







Programando un PIC16F628A.













Funcionó de una, Gracias nuevamente a Moyano y Blesed.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 1, 2010)

@helder277 HERMOSO !! el programador mis felicitaciones por tan buen trabajo !!


----------



## jhony85 (Jul 1, 2010)

J2C dijo:


> Jhony85
> 
> Pues en este caso debemos asegurarnos primero cual es el problema, si la PC o el Clone-PicKit2.
> 
> ...



te voy rspondiendo por orden:

Tengo Windows XP
He comprobado cable y conexiones

en cuanto pueda probaré clon en otro pc.

gracias.


----------



## J2C (Jul 1, 2010)

Jhony85

Barbaro, a eso llamaba yo ir "paso a paso", igualmente ayer empeze a hacer un pequeño tutorial desde la instalación de software "PicKit2 Programmer" hasta la conexión de nuestro programador casero con capturas de pantallas a cada paso, incluso con pantallas donde se han cometido errores y como tratar de solucionarlos, a decir verdad la solucion que me funcionado a mi.

Lo tengo editado a aproximadamente un 80-85% de avanze sobre el total, solo debere volver a reveer las pantallas que capture ya que en formato *.doc tiene un tamaño de 3.4MB y pasado a *.pdf queda en 1.7MB por lo que excede el limite de subida de archivos.

Continuare en el transcurso de esta mañana y lo subo, en todo caso te aviso.

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## jhony85 (Jul 1, 2010)

perfect, gracias


----------



## J2C (Jul 1, 2010)

Colegas

Adjunto un MiniTutorial con detalles de la instalación del Software "*PicKit2 Programmer*", con captura de pantallas antes probables fallas que ocurren al conectar y probar nuestros *PicKit2-Clone's*.

Solo me reservo lo expresado a continuación:

Este MiniTutorial es ofrecido “*AS-IS*” y no confiere ninguna garantía de cualquier tipo respecto a la presencia o ausencia de errores que puedan ser o no descubiertos. En ningún caso el autor del presente será responsable de cualesquiera daños resultantes, generales o especiales (incluido el daño emergente y el lucro cesante) fortuitos o causales, directos o indirectos, producidos en conexión con el uso de este documento.


Saludos. JuanKa.-

P.D.: Quedo a disposición de los comentarios pertinentes de los Señores Moderadores del foro.


----------



## Cryn (Jul 1, 2010)

ufff que buena guía J2C

seguro que va servir a muchas personas, gracias por compartirlo

un abrazo


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 1, 2010)

Exelente guía J2C !!


----------



## Jackcer (Jul 1, 2010)

Despues de haber trabajado en el diseño del circuito impreso aca les traigo las fotos de mi CLONE del PICkit2. Agradezco a los compañero del foro por sus aportes y en especial al  compañero Suky, fue su diseño en el cual base mi propuesta del programador de PIC, al que le agregué una base zif para hacerlo mas funcional, ya que en mi opinion y a manera muy personal es mas práctico tener ambas etapas incluidas en el mismo módulo.


----------



## Helder Guerra (Jul 1, 2010)

Saludos Jackcer,

Paisano se sobro buena por esa, exelente trabajo.


----------



## Jackcer (Jul 1, 2010)

Gracias Helder. Adjunto mascara de componentes.

Saludos.


----------



## Shunt (Jul 2, 2010)

Jackcer dijo:


> Gracias Helder. Adjunto mascara de componentes. Saludos.



Hola amigo Jackcer. Excelente trabajo . Monté esta versión de PICkit2. Pero ella no tiene la ZIF adjunto. Sería muy agradecido si pudiera compartir el circuito impreso en pdf o archivos del programa que se utilizó con la comunidad . Perdona mi mal español.

Saludos.


----------



## Jackcer (Jul 3, 2010)

Fotos del programador funcionando, por fin deje a un lado el JDM . Pero no se descarta del todo, en algun momento saca de apuros.


----------



## JC3 (Jul 3, 2010)

Exelente montaje, felicitaciones!!!


----------



## J2C (Jul 3, 2010)

Jackcer

Fotos del programador funcionando, por fin deje a un lado el JDM .

Excelente !!!!


*Pero no se descarta del todo, en algun momento saca de apuros*. 

DOBLE EXCELENTE, nunca sabremos cuando lo necesitaremos.


Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## Jackcer (Jul 3, 2010)

Gracias J2C.

Para el amigo Shunt, con gusto aca coloco los archivos con el esquemático y el circuito impreso.

Saludos


----------



## Meta (Jul 4, 2010)

Muy bueno, tienes hasta el ZIF, lo más caro de todo.


----------



## Shunt (Jul 4, 2010)

Jackcer dijo:


> ... Para el amigo Shunt, con gusto aca coloco los archivos con el esquemático y el circuito impreso. Saludos



Muchas gracias amigo Jackcer! Voy hacer una tarjeta y comento los resultados .
Saludos!
Shunt.


----------



## chapin (Jul 4, 2010)

Gracias por el aporte excelente


----------



## Jackcer (Jul 4, 2010)

Si van a hacer este montaje tengan en cuenta que los resistores que utilicé para el mismo son de 1/8W, muy escasos aca en mi localidad, hasta me toco ir a un centro de servicios para poder encontrar las de 33Ω y 470Ω en placas de televisores averiados. Son pequeñas y ahorran espacio.

Saludos


----------



## MiltonVH (Jul 5, 2010)

Saludos amigos, ya he terminado mi programador  pero lo unico que me falta para probarlo es programar el 18F2550, he estado leyendo bastente los post anteriores pero no encuentro un programdor serie que me anime a relizar ya que quiero hacerlo en placa en caso de tener que programar nuevamente el pic, si no es molestia sera que alguien me puede pasar un diagrama que le aya funcionado   o me podria decir si el diagrama que se encuentra el la pag 45 de muessli funciona bien. Gracias de antemano


----------



## vdfe (Jul 5, 2010)

Pues yo utilice el jdm, el que posteo xandrox, aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/aporte-programador-jdm-plus-22517/, ese funciona excelente, ademas el software que utilice es winpic800, en la version mas nueva, por que en versiones anteriores no queria programar, y por ay lei que solo tenias que actualizarla y listo, funciona muy bien el programador jdm plus, ese es el que yo te recomiendo,saludos


----------



## alejandro_oo (Jul 6, 2010)

Hola,

Ensamble este programador y me funciona bien con varios PICs, pero resulta que al intentar probarlo con un PIC12F629 al grabarlo todo bien, pero al querer leerlo de vuelta me lo pone como protegido “All protected” y la memoria de programa se ve en ceros, igualmente la eeprom.

Me gustaría saber si alguien puede programar correctamente el PIC12F629 y leerlo vuelta ¿?

Nota: si al terminar de programarlo le doy leer aparentemente funciona, pero si cierro la aplicación y vuelvo a iniciar y le doy leer nuevamente es cuando me manda solo ceros y me dice que esta protegido.

Gracias.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 6, 2010)

Por favor fijate si lo estás conectando bien o probá con otro micro a ver que pasa


----------



## alejandro_oo (Jul 6, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Por favor fijate si lo estás conectando bien o probá con otro micro a ver que pasa



  	 	 	 	 	 	  Hola,

De hecho ya probe con dos PICs iguales, ambos nuevos y me pasa eso mismo. Las conexiones están correctas, lo que me llama la atención es que lo programa bien ya que puedo leerlo con ayuda del programador que usaba antes.

Por eso me pregunto si esto solo me ocurre a mi ¿?

Saludos,


----------



## Psyco83 (Jul 6, 2010)

Una pregunta alejandro_oo el hex que le estas cargando al PIC por si acaso no lo configura con el oscilador interno???

Saludos


----------



## alejandro_oo (Jul 6, 2010)

Psyco83 dijo:


> Una pregunta alejandro_oo el hex que le estas cargando al PIC por si acaso no lo configura con el oscilador interno???



Hola Psyco83. Si, mira, esta es la configuración del hex que le pongo al 12F629:


```
__CONFIG _CPD_OFF&_CP_OFF&_BODEN_OFF&_MCLRE_OFF&_PWRTE_OFF&_WDT_OFF&_INTRC_OSC_NOCLKOUT
```

Oye tu has programado y leido el 12F629 con este programador ¿? me gustaría saber para ir descartando, pues si alguien mas le funciona bien con este pic entonces el fallo lo tengo en alguna parte del hardware.

Saludos,


----------



## Jackcer (Jul 6, 2010)

MiltonVH dijo:


> Saludos amigos, ya he terminado mi programador pero lo unico que me falta para probarlo es programar el 18F2550, he estado leyendo bastente los post anteriores pero no encuentro un programdor serie que me anime a relizar ya que quiero hacerlo en placa en caso de tener que programar nuevamente el pic, si no es molestia sera que alguien me puede pasar un diagrama que le aya funcionado o me podria decir si el diagrama que se encuentra el la pag 45 de muessli funciona bien. Gracias de antemano


 
Que tal Milton, aca adjunto el programador JDM que utilizaba antes de implementar el PICKIT 2, graba el 18F2550 sin problemas y funciona muy bien. En el diseño utilicé algunos componentes de montaje superficial, por lo que aparecen los transistores MMBT3904, los cuales puedes cambiar a su version discreta normal 2N3904 y listo. 
Espero y te sirva esta información

Saludos


----------



## Psyco83 (Jul 6, 2010)

Estoy en planes de construir este programador, por ahora tengo el de Eclip-se y el TE-20 que me trabajan muy bien pero tengo el mismo inconveniente que tú, cuando ya tengo programado el PIC con oscilador interno ya no lo lee debido a que por ejemplo el TE-20 apenas es conectado hay voltaje en VDD y arranca el programa inmediatamente y no entra en modo programación y hasta inclusive de tanto intentar he dañado ya algunos ya que desconocía esto.
Dudo que el PICKIT 2 tenga este inconveniente ya que, como el de Eclip-se, maneja cada uno de los pines de programación y hasta inclusive en VPP puede enviar o 13v (voltaje de programación) o 5v (voltaje de reset MCLR) sería bueno que revises si está saliendo esta última señal correctamente del programador, creo que está entre el pin 7 y el 23 del PIC18F2550 encargado de eso, corríjanme si me equivoco.

Saludos


----------



## alejandro_oo (Jul 6, 2010)

Psyco83 dijo:


> Estoy en planes de construir este programador, por ahora tengo el de Eclip-se y el TE-20 que me trabajan muy bien pero tengo el mismo inconveniente que tú, cuando ya tengo programado el PIC con oscilador interno ya no lo lee debido a que por ejemplo el TE-20 apenas es conectado hay voltaje en VDD y arranca el programa inmediatamente y no entra en modo programación y hasta inclusive de tanto intentar he dañado ya algunos ya que desconocía esto.



            Hasta ahora que lo dices yo tampoco lo sabia, pero este clon del PICkit2 tampoco tiene control sobre VDD ya que a diferencia del original, le llega de manera directa al PIC, podría ser eso ¿?  



Psyco83 dijo:


> Dudo que el PICKIT 2 tenga este inconveniente ya que, como el de Eclip-se, maneja cada uno de los pines de programación y hasta inclusive en VPP puede enviar o 13v (voltaje de programación) o 5v (voltaje de reset MCLR) sería bueno que revises si está saliendo esta última señal correctamente del programador, creo que está entre el pin 7 y el 23 del PIC18F2550 encargado de eso, corríjanme si me equivoco.



Si, efectivamente son los pines 7 (MCLR) y 23 (Vpp), los he verificado y si hay señal.

Adicionalmente veo que en el diagrama original del PicKit2 hay transistores colocados en las lineas de programación, pero no entiendo para que sirven pues funciona sin ellos.

Saludos,


----------



## J2C (Jul 6, 2010)

Alejandro_oo

Los transistores PNP que se encuentran en las lineas de Clock, Datos y Aux del PicKit2 Original son usados para limitar la tensión a 3.3V en los Micro's que asi lo requieran. Algo que esta versión resumida que hemos hecho la mayoria de este thread no los ha colocado y por lo tanto tiene prohibido programar los micros de 3.3V.

Los dos transistores MOS, uno P y el otro N en la salida de +5V son usados para manejar la tensión de +5V solo durante la programación, en el esquema que coloque en el post #_*1283*_ los he agregado en mi Clone para poder colocar el micro en el ZIF teniendo todo ya enchufado a la PC y el *PicKit2 Programmer* abierto en la PC para evitarme quemar los micro's.

Algunos variantes del programador JDM suelen tener una llave con dos posiciones:
*Vdd last* ó *Vdd First* y seguro es la clave para que aplique primero la VPP y luego la VDD el programador y poder leer los micros con esa configuración. No recuerdo donde de la Web vi un programador con esa llave. Si deseas busco la pagina mas tarde y te la paso.

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## alejandro_oo (Jul 6, 2010)

J2C dijo:


> Los dos transistores MOS, uno P y el otro N en la salida de +5V son usados para manejar la tensión de +5V solo durante la programación, en el esquema que coloque en el post #_*1283*_ los he agregado en mi Clone para poder colocar el micro en el ZIF teniendo todo ya enchufado a la PC y el *PicKit2 Programmer* abierto en la PC para evitarme quemar los micro's.



Hola JuanKa,

Estoy viendo tu versión y lo de los MOSFET esta bien respetarlo, pero por aca no esta disponible ese IRF7105, tendría que encontrar algo parecido aunque sea cada MOSFET canal P y N por separado.



J2C dijo:


> Algunos variantes del programador JDM suelen tener una llave con dos posiciones:
> *Vdd last* ó *Vdd First* y seguro es la clave para que aplique primero la VPP y luego la VDD el programador y poder leer los micros con esa configuración. No recuerdo donde de la Web vi un programador con esa llave. Si deseas busco la pagina mas tarde y te la paso.



Aqui mencionas algo clave, si hay micros que deben leerse aplicando los voltajes en cierto orden, en la aplicación del PICkit2 viene una opción "Use VPP First Program Entry", pero supongo que esa opción solo es valida si se tiene control de VDD mediante los MOSFET no es asi?

Pero entonces el problema para leer el PIC12F629 podría radicar en que necesita VPP antes que VDD ¿?

Saludos,


----------



## J2C (Jul 6, 2010)

(Perdon por el off-topic)

Alejandro_oo

En realidad yo no estoy tan canchero con los PIC's, pero leyendolos en el foro me voy formado una idea. En tu caso usas el oscilador interno y es razonable que apenas lo alimentes con VDD el programa empieze a correr.

Supongo que deberiamos leer bien la Hoja de Datos de cada PIC y eventualmente la Nota de Aplicación correspondiende a ese Micro en cuestion donde nos dira como proceder con la alimentación.

Delirando con lo que hemos escrito yo creo ahora haber entendido el porque de esa llave en algunos *JDM modificados*, y creo haber encontrado una razon mas a la llave electrónica con los MOS en el PicKit2 Original ademas de la que indique antes.

Comprendo que el IRF7105 yo lo consegui de casualidad, aunque antes de haberlo comprado (me compre 5 por las dudas) pense en hacerlo con MOS P y N simples; buscando tener una baja Rds(on) (por la caida de tensión en los +5V) tenia pensado usar encapsulados TO220 pero lo abandone al conseguir ese en montaje SMD. No probre esta primer variante.

Saludos.   JuanKa.-


----------



## HOPKEINST (Jul 7, 2010)

cheyo28 dijo:


> Buenas a todos, perdido he?
> 
> bueno no he leido los nuevos comentarios de este fabuloso programador de pics, pero queria compartir mis experiencias para montar mi propio pickit2.
> lo que hice fue uno con zocalo zif integrado en la pcb, me base del aporte de mi compatriota mecatrodatos....mis agradecimientos por despejarme de mis dudas...aunque no he probado una variedad de pics, he visto un excelente rendimiento con los 16f84 y el 16f877, con quienes aprendo a programar.
> ...




hola, quisiera saber si alguien utilizo este diseño y si el funciono???

porfa', que lo publique para asi poder guiarme y realizarlo...

cual es el problema de la duda se preguntaran uds????

ps es que no entiendo como colocar la base zif.... quisiera que fuera como yo conoci los picstarplus, que no habia necesidad de colocar en cierto lado el micro para programarlo, sino solo colocarlo en la parte de arriba y ya.... es eso posible con el pickit2 o estoy soñando mucho??? si alguien lo logro hacer asi como yo lo quiero realizar, porfa publique los diseños aca para poder realizarlos e interpretarlos y aprender de ellos....


gracias


----------



## alejandro_oo (Jul 7, 2010)

J2C dijo:


> (Perdon por el off-topic)
> Delirando con lo que hemos escrito yo creo ahora haber entendido el porque de esa llave en algunos *JDM modificados*, y creo haber encontrado una razon mas a la llave electrónica con los MOS en el PicKit2 Original ademas de la que indique antes.



Hola JuanKa,

Acerca de la llave en los JDM, creo que sería muy interesante poder ver esa pagina que comentas, si no es mucha molestia.

Saludos,


----------



## Josefo1 (Jul 7, 2010)

alejandro_oo dijo:


> Hola Psyco83. Si, mira, esta es la configuración del hex que le pongo al 12F629:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Vuleve a programar el 12F629 con el Pickit2, pero cerciórate deshabiltar "Enable Code Protect" "Enable Data Protect" en el menú "Tools"


----------



## muessli (Jul 10, 2010)

No se si alguien lo habra mencionado ya pero encontre esto y me parecio bastante interesante.  
Programar MCUs AVR con picKit2.
http://pickit2.isgreat.org/

Saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 10, 2010)

@muessli como estás yo probé ese sistema y no funciona :S
Un saludo !


----------



## xaviergarvi (Jul 11, 2010)

saludos disculpe la molestia pero tengo un gran problema con este programador de pic hice el circuito todo bien de este sitio http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/ppp/index.htm
lo conecte a la pc y todo bien se encendieron los dos leds, inserte el pic 16f84a y todo iba bien luego conecte el puerto paralelo y empezo a parpadear el led del pic trate de hacer la coneccion con el programa Icprog 1.06B pero no funciona luego instale el winpic800 y el led del pic se apago trate de conectar y grabar pero tampoco se pudo con ese programa y ahora no volvi a ver ensendido ese led del pic a que se puede dever esto?? quedo malogrado el pic??? o el integrado no lo se ayuda porfavor


----------



## JCGUTYO (Jul 12, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> El circuito del programador es capaz de entregar los 5v a través de la pata 2 del conector ICSP. La forma de conectar un pic16f877a es como lo muestro en la página n°1. El tipo de cristal lo vas  a tener que configurar vos en el programas que escribas y luego directamente grabas el pic ya que el tipo de cristal lo tiene configurado en el .HEX



Hola, que pena molestar, pero en la imagen solamente muestra la conexion de hasta 28 pines, ¿cual seria para la de 40?

gracias.


----------



## J2C (Jul 12, 2010)

JCGUTYO

En el post #23 en esta página https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...as-puerto-usb-pickit2-clone-18080/index2.html tenes un archivo doc donde estan las conexiones de la plaza ZIF con hasta 40 pines.

Por lo menos tené la deferencia de leer algunas de las 67 paginas restantes donde hay muchisimas aclaraciones.

Saluods.  JuanKa.-


----------



## cox (Jul 12, 2010)

muessli dijo:


> Para los que tengan problemas para grabar el 18f2550, pongo aqui un diagrama y su configuracion que me funciono de una, a diferencia del famoso art2003 en el que se deben tener varias consideraciones.
> Suerte y saludos.



   hola capo,

viendo tu esquema tengo una duda, ¿es correcto que la salida DB9 pines 8 y 4 estén juntos? porque esas sino me equivoco son CTS y DTR y creo que son salida y entrada.. ¿esta bien así? te funciona perfecto para grabar el 18f2550 y hacer el clone pickiet2 no? disculpame que te pida confirmacion pero me llama la atencion si tiene o no que ver que 8 y 4 esten juntas.

gracias y un saludo,


----------



## Cryn (Jul 13, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> @muessli como estás yo probé ese sistema y no funciona :S
> Un saludo !


leí que si funciona con el pikit2 original


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 13, 2010)

@Cryn tengo el original y lo he probado con el ATmega8 y no me ha funcionado ..solo lo he podido programar con el STK200.


----------



## muessli (Jul 13, 2010)

> muessli como estás yo probé ese sistema y no funciona :S
> Un saludo !


Listo!, gracias Moyano Jonathan por contar eso. 
Saludos.



> hola capo,
> viendo tu esquema tengo una duda, ¿es correcto que la salida DB9 pines 8 y 4 estén juntos? porque esas sino me equivoco son CTS y DTR y creo que son salida y entrada.. ¿esta bien así? te funciona perfecto para grabar el 18f2550 y hacer el clone pickiet2 no? disculpame que te pida confirmacion pero me llama la atencion si tiene o no que ver que 8 y 4 esten juntas.



Hola Cox exactamente los pines que decis son esos, pero si te referis como entrada y salida a RX y TX no lo son. Esta conexion se debe a que en una comunicacion rs-232 DTR es una señal de afirmacion por la computadora, e informa al otro dispositivo que la computadora está lista para recibir datos.CTS es una señal de afirmacion por el otro dispositivo ,después de recibir la señal de RTS, que  indica que la computadora puede transmitir. Como nuestro  dispositivo no contesta se unen estos dos pines para lograr la comunicacion. Creo que es asi...
De todas formas el diagrama me funciono tal como esta en la foto para grabar el 18f2550 para el Pickit2 clone.
Suerte y saludos.


----------



## colmenares58 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola moyano saludos aprovechando que estas por aca como creador del foro le pido el favor de redireccionar un poco y decirnos cual diagrama armamos y vamos sacando conclusiones gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok @colmenares58 en cuanto tenga un tiempito hago lo que me pedís no hay drama 
Un saludo !!


----------



## cox (Jul 14, 2010)

Bueno muchas gracias por tu respuesta muessli, si a vos te funcionó así para cargar el firm al 18f2550 lo voy a hacer nomas.

Disculpa la duda es que había visto un esquema igual en la red y claramente estaban separados.

Un saludo,


----------



## Limbo (Jul 14, 2010)

Buenas,

Primero de todo, para ser sincero, solo he leido las primeras 20 paginas del tema (No tengo mas tiempo) y al no encontrar la respuesta a mi duda he decidido preguntarla directamente.

Por lo que entiendo, ¿el programador de la primera pagina necesita un PIC que debe ser programado antes por otro programador? ¿Necesito otro programador que no utilice un PIC?

Estoy empezando con los PICS y estoy 100% verde.

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 14, 2010)

Saludos compañero Limbo....



> ¿Necesito otro programador que no utilice un PIC?
> 
> Estoy empezando con los PICS y estoy 100% verde.



Hace mucho que no nos encontrabamos...
esto esta mas sencillo que aprender electronica jejeje....
segun entiendo este programador es para USB y hay otros mas sencillos seriales... 
puedes comprarlo ya echo cuesta como 60USD y los otros como 20USD... 

en este caso como es controlado por un pic debes programarlo primero con otro por unica vez...

te recomiendo que empieces a aprender con el picbasic pro y vas subiendo de nivel a C y despues a ASM

saludos...


----------



## Limbo (Jul 14, 2010)

> Hace mucho que no nos encontrabamos...


Si, es verdad, he estado un poco ausente. Voy entrando al foro pero no escribo (Ni tengo dudas ni puedo resolver dudas.. asi que..)


> en este caso como es controlado por un pic debes programarlo primero con  otro por unica vez...


Es decir, que tengo que buscar otro programador mas sencillito para programar especificamente ese tipo de PIC.


> te recomiendo que empieces a aprender con el picbasic pro y vas subiendo  de nivel a C y despues a ASM


Tengo idea de programar en C/C++, me servira ¿no?

Saludos lubeck.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 14, 2010)

> Es decir, que tengo que buscar otro programador mas sencillito para programar especificamente ese tipo de PIC.


si... 
consigelo prestado o arma uno o mandalo grabar.. no se.. cualquier metodo...



> Tengo idea de programar en C/C++, me servira ¿no?



si son muy similares los compiladores de los micros...


----------



## Limbo (Jul 14, 2010)

Solo me queda montarlo, porque ni conozco a nadie que me lo pueda dejar ni que me lo pueda grabar..

Bueno, gracias lubeck, ya vere lo que hago.
Saludos.


----------



## jhony85 (Jul 15, 2010)

yo desisto, no soy capaz de echarlo a andar...


----------



## lubeck (Jul 15, 2010)

una pregunta jhony85...

cuanto te has gastado en el proyecto???


----------



## jhony85 (Jul 15, 2010)

no sabria decir, pero unos 20 euros mas o menos


----------



## lubeck (Jul 15, 2010)

entonces no conviene hacerlo????
 mas o menos eso cuestan ya echos o me equivoco?


----------



## jhony85 (Jul 15, 2010)

no se lo que cuestan, pero mi idea eran hacerlos para ir metiendome en el mundillo


----------



## lubeck (Jul 15, 2010)

yo tambien estoy empezando con eso... pero me late que mejor lo compro....
por ahorrarme unos pesos me voy a tardar mas en empezar...

saludos y gracias....


----------



## cox (Jul 15, 2010)

jhony85, hola, no se desanimes, no desistas, no te tomes a mal lo que te voy a decir pero me parece que tal vez estés haciendo algo mal...

a veces, decimos esta todo bien! y no funciona, pero nuestro "está todo ok" tal vez es equivocado... te lo digo porque a mí me ha pasado miles de veces,( y me pasará jeje) siempre hay algo que se nos pasa...

tranquilo y ánimo que tiene que salir.

yo este finde arranco con tutti !!! las prox 2 semanas estamos de receso y me pongo al día !! 

un saludo,


----------



## Jackcer (Jul 15, 2010)

Que tal jhony85, estuve viendo algunos de tus ultimos mensajes y veo que has tenido problemas con tu clone cuando trabajas con tu pc, pero en otro te ha funcionado y tambien con tu jdm. Amigo te recomiendo que todas las pruebas que tengas que hacer las hagas en el computador donde te ha funcinado, pues al parecer si dices que todo esta OK, entonces debe ser problema de la MB, o mejor de los puertos USB de la misma.

Una inquietud, en cuál de los clones estas trabajando?

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jul 15, 2010)

> Una inquietud, en cuál de los clones estas trabajando?


perdon...

pero cual es el que sirve??????
o se tendrian que leer las 69 paginas???


----------



## J2C (Jul 15, 2010)

Jhony85

Hacia varios dias que estaba esperando tu comentarios pero supuese que habias ido de vacaciones. *NO DESISTAS* y comencemos nuevamente paso a paso como te he dicho algun tiempo atras. Mandame un Mensaje Privado (*MP*) y vemos como ponernos en contacto y adecuar nuestras obligaciones y horarios diferentes.

En Buenos Aires ya armado y probado con zocalo ZIF sale unos *u$s45* aproximadamente unos *Euros38*. Yo he gastado mas que ese dinero lentamente pero he logrado hacerlo funcionar y el *PLACER* no tiene precio en ningun lado.

Moyano Jonathan si tienes tiempo y puedes avisarle a algun Moderador que coloque el "_*MiniTutorial-PicKit2÷Clone.pdf*_" del post #1322 en tu primer entrada de este thread lo veran todos apenas entran en este hilo y nos evitaremos respuestas repetidas.

Saludos. JuanKa.

P.D.: PERDON por el off-Topic.


----------



## sancerdo3000 (Jul 16, 2010)

amigo 





> Moyano Jonathan


 una pregunta:
quisiera saber si vas a subir tu pickit con base zif y soporte para eeproms seriales
saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 16, 2010)

Ahora estoy con otros proyectos que me están insumiendo mucho tiempo debido a su complejo desarrollo ...concretamente el control por USB avanzado y el desarrollo de mi libro y además el estudio de redes de microncontroladores mediante RS485 y ETHERNET. 
En este hilo hay muchas otras versiones del programador que otros del foro han armado y que están probadas...es cuestión de que mires.
En cuanto tenga algo de tiempo me voy a poner nuevamente con el PicKit2 pero por el momento estoy con otras cosas.
Un saludo y cualquier ayuda que necesites decime.


----------



## cox (Jul 17, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Ahora estoy con otros proyectos que me están insumiendo mucho tiempo debido a su complejo desarrollo ...concretamente el control por USB avanzado y el desarrollo de mi libro y además el estudio de redes de microncontroladores mediante RS485 y ETHERNET.
> En este hilo hay muchas otras versiones del programador que otros del foro han armado y que están probadas...es cuestión de que mires.
> En cuanto tenga algo de tiempo me voy a poner nuevamente con el PicKit2 pero por el momento estoy con otras cosas.
> Un saludo y cualquier ayuda que necesites decime.



Tranquilo maestro yo de mi parte lo unico que te agradezco lo que aportas a la comunidad este post es muy bueno y mira si miento, que 70 páginas de culpa tenes!! jaja

pero si que es verdad que está casi todo respondido y los que estemos iniciando en esto deberíamos respondernos/organizarnos entre nosotros si vos estas ocupado...bah digo jeje

Suerte con los proyectos!!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 17, 2010)

Lo que me gustaría es ir bajando cada proyecto del programador y con las diferentes "versiones" armar un compilado para quien quiera armar el de algún forero en particular tenga todo para hacerlo pero antes tengo que tener el permiso de dichos foreros para poder hacerlo además de tener que fijarme que todos los proyectos estén completos.


----------



## megatron (Jul 19, 2010)

Buenas a todos, soy incapaz de grabar el firmware inicial en el 18f2550, he probado con JDM, art2003 (Guando intenté hacer funcionar el gtp usb lite) esto me supera, sabeis alguna tienda en Madrid (España) en la que graben el pic comprándolo allí, yo conozco Telkron, pero te lo tienen que vender ellos y no disponen de unidades ahora mismo.

Lo dicho, si alguien de aquí conoce algo, que me informe por favor, gracias.


----------



## 3dw1nh4ck (Jul 20, 2010)

buenas... ami me acaba de pasarlo mismo manda error de vdd y vpp (estaba funcionando 100%). voy a cambiarle los transistores de vpp y les cuento... depronto les sirva de ayuda.


----------



## atricio (Jul 20, 2010)

saludos a todos grandes aportes a la comunidad en mi facultad hemos realizado un diseno de 2 caras de la pickit 2 lo subire en un poco de tiempo hasta poderlo documentar bien por lo pronto voy a subir unas fotos


----------



## megatron (Jul 24, 2010)

megatron dijo:


> Buenas a todos, soy incapaz de grabar el firmware inicial en el 18f2550, he probado con JDM, art2003 (Guando intenté hacer funcionar el gtp usb lite) esto me supera, sabeis alguna tienda en Madrid (España) en la que graben el pic comprándolo allí, yo conozco Telkron, pero te lo tienen que vender ellos y no disponen de unidades ahora mismo.
> 
> Lo dicho, si alguien de aquí conoce algo, que me informe por favor, gracias.


Ya lo tengo grabado, me he comprado un TE-20 SE,  que funciona por RS-232 y he conseguido grabarlo, he utilizado el diseño de Felixls , Y parece que está funcionando.


----------



## el pipo (Jul 25, 2010)

hola que tal he leido hasta la pagina 51 de este programador, y la verdad ya me confundi por que iva a empesar a montar el que se encuentra en la primera pagina pero observe que comentan que tienen errores y lo ocupo realizar por que inicio clases en la materia de pics. al guien me podia pasar el circuito final y la placa para montarlo sino es mucha molestia?

si es posible el mas actual que contenga la base zif. si no es mucho pedir. ustedes son los maestros de la electronica saludos....


----------



## Helder Guerra (Jul 25, 2010)

Saludos Pipo,
Aca tienes el circuito y el pcb
Pickit 2 clone


----------



## megatron (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 25, 2010)

Para los que vivan en mendoza ofrezco programarles el PIC18F2550 gratis , solo contacten por MP


----------



## ruse85 (Jul 25, 2010)

te dejo un diagrama para grabarlo este funciona muy bien de ca sualidad no tienes el esquematico y el firmware del cheyo28.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 en este link puedes ver la imagen


http://img689.imageshack.us/i/programadordepic.jpg/


----------



## HADES (Jul 25, 2010)

ruse85 dijo:


> te dejo un diagrama para grabarlo este funciona muy bien de ca sualidad no tienes el esquematico y el firmware del cheyo28.



solo tenele un poco de paciencia a moyano casi siempre responde solo que el no esta conectado ahorita! saludos!

HADES


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 25, 2010)

> te dejo un diagrama para grabarlo este funciona muy bien de ca sualidad no tienes el esquematico y el firmware del cheyo28.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mira no lo tengo pero mandale un MP a cheyo28 asi te lo pasa


----------



## mr_ivanx (Jul 25, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Por fin lo prometido hace tanto tiempo....
> Lo que les traigo en este momento es un clon funcional del famoso programador Pickit2, el cuál es capaz de programar toda la línea de microcontroaldores pic existentes. Este clon al ser una versión reducida del mismo es capaz de programar todos los microcontroladores menos los pic's que funcionan a 3.3v que por el momento no lo voy a implementar.
> ...


Buen dia Jonathan.

De antemano muchas gracias por el aporte a la comunidad hace aprox 1 semana, estoy realizando el montaje del PikClonev2, sin embargo, en 2do montaje que realizo en baquela luego de generar el PCB con el cto, anexo en el foro (1er Post),  y luego de crear la PCB con el proteus 7.7, hacer el transfer PCB, conecto el cto resultante. y me genera el siguiente error...., he intentado conectandolo en mi laptop y desktop pero nada, he revisado conexiones, schematic,PCB y aparentemente todo esta OK.

Realize el programado del 18f2550-I/SP, con el JDM. y la verificacion resulta OK.

Error emitido por el OS: No se reconoce el dispositivo USB 
VCC= 3.6V
Solo se enciende el Diodo LED - Verde ,,,, si presiono el LOAD previo a la conexion del USB Se enciende (parpadea) el LED Rojo.

Bobina = Azul, Gris, Negro, Oro

He descargado el archivo adjunto (1er Post), pero observo errores en la conexion del conector USB hacia el PIC, D+ --> 15 y D- --> 16 cuando considero que debe ser 16 y 15 respectivamente.

-- Es tan amable y me puede indicar , la ultima revision del diagrama q... la ayuda que me pueda proporcionar.

IvanX


----------



## vdfe (Jul 25, 2010)

hola, ese error ya se habia comentado, estaban invertidas las señales correspondientes al conector usb, el cual debe ser como dices, pin 16 d+, pin 15 d-, ese seria la correccion, y debe funcionar con el primer circuito que publico moyano, yo lo tengo funcionando correctamente y lo uso diario


----------



## mr_ivanx (Jul 25, 2010)

Vdfe, Gracias, por la respuesta, 

Ese componente fue verificado, en el schematico, y el PCB, alguna otro componente que se pueda verificar para determinar la falla. durante el proceso de reconocimiento por parte del OS.

IvanX


----------



## vdfe (Jul 26, 2010)

la bobina debe ser de 680 uh +- pero parece que la tuya mediante codigo de colores es de 68, prueba midiendo la inductancia o prueba con otra, incluso yo le puse una que decia 682 que debe ser 6800uh, mucho para el circuito, pero no, no la e medido asi que no estoy seguro, pero bueno, revisa sobre la bobina aver que pasa


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (Jul 30, 2010)

saludos a todos los compañeros foristas estoy un poco ausente por que estoy recien mudado y el cambio de universida me ha afectado un poco en mi carrera de todas forma deseo enviarle un gran saludo a todos y mis respeto ok
aparte felicito los muy buenos trabajos mostrados en el foro sobre el pickit2 clon son diseño muy bueno y un acabado profesional a todos 

y una preguntica como siempre a los amigo moyano y cryn cualquiera de los dos que me saque de duda con el puerto icsp hay que hacerle un circuito aparte o solo debo conectar el micro directamente por que teng un pequeño problemita monte el diseño de blessed pero por el icsp no programa nada saludo y disculpen la molestia ok


----------



## mr_ivanx (Jul 30, 2010)

Gracias Morfomen por la respuesta, en vista, que la PCB me dio muchos problemas decidi rehacerla desde 0, y ahora me reconoce perfectamente el 18f2550. sin embargo. no puedo programar los uP debido al siguiente error. TEST VPP -- Test Failed ---> Short Detected, !!!!! Alguna indicacion de como solucionar el tema.

con respecto a la bobina, efectivamente era de 68uH y le consegui una amarillo,violeta,cafe >> 470uH,, 

espero que con esa bobina funcione,, sin embargo,, nada que puedo programar los uP,,, les agradezco con una posible guia de verificacion i/o solucion al tema. de verdad,, ya son muchos intentos y nada..

gracias

IvanX


----------



## J2C (Jul 30, 2010)

Mr_ivanx dijo:


> . . . ...Sin embargo. no puedo programar los uP debido al siguiente error. TEST VPP -- Test Failed ---> Short Detected, !!!!! Alguna indicacion de como solucionar el tema.


 
Mr_ivanx respecto de ese mensaje de error indica que tienes un corto circuito en la via de VPP o alguna mala soldadura que provoca que no tengas tensión en esa via de conexión. Puede que tengas algun corto circuito involuntario o una falsa conexión, revisa bien las soldaduras y la continuidad de las pistas de tu hardware *SIN conectar* a la PC.

También tienes un MiniTutorial en el post *#1322* ( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...s-puerto-usb-pickit2-clone-18080/index67.html ) con algunas fallas tipicas y su posible solución.

Con respecto a la bobina de 470 uH en alguno de los post del comienzo don Moyano Jonathan dio FE que le habia funcionado, aunque para probar y sacarte las dudas podrias poner ambas bobinas en serie. 

Ante todo ten MUCHA PACIENCIA y no bajes los brazos sin importar la cantidad de intentos que has realizado.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## thunder2 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hola, tengo una duda respecto a los programadores USB, ¿No existen limitantes para su uso por tipo de PIC (16, 18, disPIC)?, pues me interesa programar PIC18F4550 y PIC18F2550. Muchas gracias y son muy buenos los aportes de todos.


----------



## RAFAELSAYAYIN (Jul 31, 2010)

buen dia Mr_ivanx

 tengo una pequeña pregunta : lo que pasa es que a mi tambien me salia ese mismo mensaje de el sistema operativo  de No se reconoce el dispositivo USB  y quisiera saber que hiciste para solucionarlo

Gracias por toda la ayuda que me pueda proporcionar.


----------



## RAFAELSAYAYIN (Jul 31, 2010)

mr_ivanx dijo:


> Gracias Morfomen por la respuesta, en vista, que la PCB me dio muchos problemas decidi rehacerla desde 0, y ahora me reconoce perfectamente el 18f2550. sin embargo. no puedo programar los uP debido al siguiente error. TEST VPP -- Test Failed ---> Short Detected, !!!!! Alguna indicacion de como solucionar el tema.
> 
> con respecto a la bobina, efectivamente era de 68uH y le consegui una amarillo,violeta,cafe >> 470uH,,
> 
> ...


buen dia Mr_ivanx

tengo una pequeña pregunta : lo que pasa es que a mi tambien me salia ese mismo mensaje de el sistema operativo de No se reconoce el dispositivo USB y quisiera saber que hacer para solucionarlo

Gracias por toda la ayuda que me pueda proporcionar.


----------



## J2C (Jul 31, 2010)

Thunder2 dijo:


> Hola, tengo una duda respecto a los programadores USB, ¿No existen limitantes para su uso por tipo de PIC (16, 18, disPIC)?, pues me interesa programar PIC18F4550 y PIC18F2550. Muchas gracias y son muy buenos los aportes de todos.


 
Thunder2

La limitación del programador estara dada según sea el diseño del tuyo: con soporte de VDD para +5V y +3.3V ó solo con soporte de VDD para +5V.

De acuerdo a eso y leyendo que microcontroladores puede programar el PicKit2 original de MicroChip sera la utilidad que le podras dar al tuyo. Los dos micros que citas tu son para programar con solo +5V de VDD.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## mr_ivanx (Jul 31, 2010)

Buenas Noches, RAFAELSAYAYIN, sucede que el conector USB, en el schematic original de molano. - tiene invertidos los pines d- y d+ con respecto al uP, 

USB                     uP

V+     1                VDD
D+     3                16   
D-     2                15
GND   4                VSS

es importante garantizar esta conexion minima, con el uP 18F2550, un Cristal de 20 Mhz, (2) 22pF, y el firmware de microchip ya quemado en el uP.

Con esa conexion basica, funcionaria correctamente, lo simule con el proteus (OK!!) y luego si arme la baquela y funciono el reconocimiento ok sin embargo, pero se presento el error que mencione TEST VPP -- Test Failed ---> Short Detected ---  Asi que estoy retomando otro schematic, recompilando varias fuentes, y rearmando la PCB desde 0 por 4ta Vez.. --- Retroceder nunca rendirse ----

cualquier cosa con muchisimo gusto le colaboro.

Cordial Saludo

IvanX


----------



## mr_ivanx (Ago 1, 2010)

J2C dijo:


> Mr_ivanx respecto de ese mensaje de error indica que tienes un corto circuito en la via de VPP o alguna mala soldadura que provoca que no tengas tensión en esa via de conexión. Puede que tengas algun corto circuito involuntario o una falsa conexión, revisa bien las soldaduras y la continuidad de las pistas de tu hardware *SIN conectar* a la PC.
> 
> También tienes un MiniTutorial en el post *#1322* ( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...s-puerto-usb-pickit2-clone-18080/index67.html ) con algunas fallas tipicas y su posible solución.
> 
> ...





--- JUANKA... Muchas gracias por la informacion, acabado de realizar la rev4 del cto, y voy a comenzar a hacer la rev4 de la pcb nuevamente desde 0, pero la verdad considero que algo me falta en el proceso.

me surge una pregunta.

es necesario luego de tener lista la PCB, aplicar la funcion de <calibrate VDD & set Unit ID>
y indicar el voltaje medidio como VDD para que funcione correctamente el feedback de VDD que utiliza el uP. por medio del pin (3 - RA1) . tengo esa duda porque la verdad creo que la simulacion en el proteus me arroja el mismo error --, y no se si estoy Haciendo algo mal.

Muchas gracias por toda la colaboracion que me puedan prestar..

gracias

IvanX


----------



## atricio (Ago 1, 2010)

hola a todos segun mi experiencia cuando da ese error es cuando esta mal conectado el micro al computador revisa por favor el conector


----------



## felix2009 (Ago 1, 2010)

hola a todos yo soy de lima y layo arme el programador y funciona muchachos,yo lo arme en una placa perforada compacta y esta elegante, bueno se agradece MOYANO muy bien te doy 10pts


----------



## mr_ivanx (Ago 1, 2010)

felix2009 dijo:


> hola a todos yo soy de lima y layo arme el programador y funciona muchachos,yo lo arme en una placa perforada compacta y esta elegante, bueno se agradece MOYANO muy bien te doy 10pts



Felix2009, estan amable y me puede facilitar una copia el schematico utilizado y que funciono, debido a que he verificado el que eh elaborado, y nada que puedo hacer funcionar el PicKit Clone..

Gracias de antemano.

IvanX


----------



## mr_ivanx (Ago 2, 2010)

Nada,, Nuevamente hice la PCB desde 0 nuevamente, y continua el mismo error, cuando realizo el test VPP. sale -- Short -- pero es la cuarta vez que realizo el PCB, continuidad OK, soldaduras OK. y nada.

El voltaje de VCC es 4.834 pero , entre la bobina y el (+) diodo 1n4148 aparece en 0.169, el color de la bobina es amarillo,violeta,cafe,gris,gris.

la verdad no le doy mas, a este cto. el uP, es reconocido correctamente, el MCLR funciona OK, y el PGD y PCD funcionan OK.

si alguien me puede colaborar de verdad estaria bastante agradecido, ya son muchos intentos y mantiene el mismo error.  soldaduras no considero que sea porque son 4 veces haciendo el mismo cto.

adjunto el pcb, y el schematic de pronto le encuentran el detalle.

gracias

Ivan - Bogota. - Colombia


----------



## spiritbreaker (Ago 2, 2010)

programa el pic programador con un programador serial ,            a veces los quema a medias , es decir va a reconocer el usb pero no las funciones de las patitas del pic  cuando usana 'algunos quemadores de pic por usb'   especifico  'algunos quemadores '  ,,,,,, te cuento lo ke me paso , mas me mate revisando el hradware y estaba bien pero quien diria que era al programar el pic donde las regaba


----------



## Helder Guerra (Ago 2, 2010)

Hola amantes del PICKIT 2,
Aca les dejo el esquema del programador que yo utilizo para grabar el PIC 18F2550 cuando no tengo mi PICKIT 2 a la mano, me funciona perfectamente y nunca me ha fallado, ya he grabado mas de treinta Micros y todos perfectos.


----------



## J2C (Ago 2, 2010)

mr_ivanx dijo:


> #1407
> ....
> es necesario luego de tener lista la PCB, aplicar la funcion de <calibrate VDD & set Unit ID>
> y indicar el voltaje medidio como VDD para que funcione correctamente el feedback de VDD que utiliza el uP. por medio del pin (3 - RA1).
> ......


 
Perdona la demora en responderte, pues no estoy en mi casa y tampoco tengo mi PicKit2-Clone a mano para verificar. Si bien no he leido todo el manual del PicKit2 de MicroChip, creo que es una buena idea realizarlo, sin embargo yo he debido mentir el valor leido para que lo tome como bueno. 



mr_ivanx dijo:


> #1411
> .... El voltaje de VCC es 4.834 pero , entre la bobina y el (+) diodo 1n4148 aparece en 0.169, el color de la bobina es amarillo,violeta,cafe,gris,gris.
> .......
> adjunto el pcb, y el schematic de pronto le encuentran el detalle.
> ......


 
Mr_ivanx

He revisado tu esquematico y solo note un par de diferencias con respecto al que he usado yo, dos resistencias de Pull Up a +5V en los pines #1 y #26 que habia visto en el primer circuito en el manual del PicKit2 de MicroChip.

Con respecto a la tensión que has medido entre la bobina y el (+) diodo 1n4148 me parece que tienes la bobina abierta por que en ese punto y sin estar programando ningun micro teoricamente debería haber una tensión proxima a la de VDD y del otro lado el diodo (Katodo) una tensión menor a la anterior en 0,7V aproximadamente. Si la bobina esta abierta eso haria que la tensión de VPP sea 0Volt y el programa te indique que hay un corto a la salida.

Ahora me pondre a verificar tu PCB a ver si noto algo mal y te aviso.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## mr_ivanx (Ago 2, 2010)

J2C dijo:


> Perdona la demora en responderte, pues no estoy en mi casa y tampoco tengo mi PicKit2-Clone a mano para verificar. Si bien no he leido todo el manual del PicKit2 de MicroChip, creo que es una buena idea realizarlo, sin embargo yo he debido mentir el valor leido para que lo tome como bueno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JuanKa, de verdad estoy muy agradecido por el apoyo. 

Con respecto a la bobina, estoy desconcertado, supuestamente compre '10', en un sitio donde venden las dichosas bobinas, pero he utilizado 4 y nada, le agradezco enormemente la verificacion del PCB, y si existe algun error en el PCB, me lo comente para corregirlo, por mi parte seguire caminando, buscando otro modelo de bobina !que funcione OK!

Cordial Saludo
IvanX


----------



## RAFAELSAYAYIN (Ago 2, 2010)

ya me funciono, el pcb de moyano si esta bien, mr_ivanx nuestro error esta es en el momento de ensamblarlo, ¿ como lo supe?: se me paso porm la cabeza que tenia una soldadura fria o algo asi y entonces  cogi el circuito ya montado y lo bati como si fuera una lata de pintura y conecte de nuevo el programador y entonces salio el mensajito de : nuevo hardware encontrado y luego: grabador usb, luego abri el software y en el cuadrito ese salia : pickit 2 found and conected , entonces pense en cual fue mi error y despues de pensar un rato me di cuenta que de todo el proceso de ensamblado falle en dos cosas
1 cuando estaba soldando los componentes pude hber dejado una soldadura fria, o
2 cuando estaba soldando los componentes  toque con mis dedos los pads ¿que tiene esto de malo? que la piel tiene grasa, ¿que tiene de malo la grasa? : que la grasa no deja que la soldadura pegue bien ¿por que ? ¿que pasa cuando yo frito carne sin aceite? que se pega a la olla y que pasa cuando le hecho aceite , pues no se pega o no se pega bien

en tu caso supongo que le problema deve ser similar te recomendaria que estañes el pcb, revises que las conexiones esten bien, revisa que no tengas ninguna soldadura haciendo corto con otra,  revisa que si coneectaste el usb tipo b bien  osea mira con probador de continuidad de tu multimetro que el pin 1 del conector esta haciendo contacto con la pata 20 del pic, que el 2 esta hceindo contacto con el 15 el 3 conel 16 y el 4 con con el 19, por ultimo prueba con otro pic, talvez ese que te vendieron estaba dañado o algo asi pero te aseguro que el problema esta en la forma como lo armaste


----------



## Juxn3 (Ago 3, 2010)

mr_ivanx dijo:


> JuanKa, de verdad estoy muy agradecido por el apoyo.
> 
> Con respecto a la bobina, estoy desconcertado, supuestamente compre '10', en un sitio donde venden las dichosas bobinas, pero he utilizado 4 y nada, le agradezco enormemente la verificacion del PCB, y si existe algun error en el PCB, me lo comente para corregirlo, por mi parte seguire caminando, buscando otro modelo de bobina !que funcione OK!
> 
> ...



Hey aqui consigues la bobina, solo llama y preguntala, yo compre 2 docenas por si las moscas,

Cada bobina de 680uH cuesta COL $900+flete


----------



## mr_ivanx (Ago 3, 2010)

Juxn3 dijo:


> Hey aqui consigues la bobina, solo llama y preguntala, yo compre 2 docenas por si las moscas,
> 
> Cada bobina de 680uH cuesta COL $900+flete



Srs... , muchas gracias por la colaboracion, ya me funciono el pickit, el tema definitivamente era la bobina,,, 

gracias por todo,.

IvanX


----------



## joshuerm (Ago 4, 2010)

Hola amigos, 

desde hace varios años trabajo con un programador por puerto paralelo el Propic2, me he animado a realizar este programador, doy de antemano las gracias a Moyano y los demas foristas que han contribuido al tema, mi duda consiste en preguntar en Bogota donde puedo conseguir la famosa bobina, ya que no cuento con ninguna

saludos

jose


----------



## RAFAELSAYAYIN (Ago 4, 2010)

joshuerm dijo:


> Hola amigos,
> 
> desde hace varios años trabajo con un programador por puerto paralelo el Propic2, me he animado a realizar este programador, doy de antemano las gracias a Moyano y los demas foristas que han contribuido al tema, mi duda consiste en preguntar en Bogota donde puedo conseguir la famosa bobina, ya que no cuento con ninguna
> 
> ...


yo la compre en la 9 con 19 en un centro comercial que queda hay en toda la esquina,  en el segundo piso en un de esos locales, me acuerdo  que era en un local queda  como en la mitad, que tiene un letrero azul, meparece que se llam movitronic o tecnotronic o algo asi, por si algo pregunte en  todos pero to recuerdo que esta en el segundo piso de ese centro comercial, m e vendieron exactamente la de 680uH


----------



## J2C (Ago 4, 2010)

Mr_ivanx

Mis FELICITACIONES!!!!!!, esperamos ver alguna foto de su PicKit2-Clone en este honorable foro.

Vere de agregar la falla que tu has tenido tantas veces en el Minitutorial del post #1322 para facilitar la puesta en marcha de este Programador que nos ha facilitado don Moyano Jonathan.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## beto3574 (Ago 6, 2010)

hola helder podrias publicar el esquematico y el pcb de tu programador¡¡ un saludo desde neiva


----------



## megatron (Ago 7, 2010)

beto3574 dijo:


> hola helder podrias publicar el esquematico y el pcb de tu programador¡¡ un saludo desde neiva



Simplemente escribo para recordaros que el programador de Felixls funciona perfecto, yo lo he montado y no me ha dado ningún error, en su blog tiene el esquematico y la pcb, el archivo .hex, además de una lista de materiales, es todo lo que necesitas.

P.D. Le doy mucho bombo, y eso que no es mio...


----------



## banistelrroy (Ago 9, 2010)

hola a todos en el foro bueno estuve leeendo este post y lo e leido todo desde la primera pagina hasta la ultima y mes felicitaciones a MOYANO y FELIX y a los demas gracias por todo los aportes de verdad que necesitaba esta imformacion .....por cierto una pregunta para ty MOYANO segun lei que estabas realizando un pickit con el ZIF incluido bueno queria seber si ya la terminaste o esque lo pusistes en el post y se me paso y no me di cuenta...otra pregunta con respecto al firware con que frecuencia se actualiza o esque es unica vez o talvez no sale una mas reciente aun...gracias a todos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 9, 2010)

El firm no se actualiza mas ... y por respecto al montaje con zif  hay muchos en el foro y la verdad no creo que postee una version mia con ZIF..pero si voy a correjir la primera version y voy a seguir escribiendo un manual de uso en español 
saludos !


----------



## banistelrroy (Ago 9, 2010)

ok MOYANO vi tu version final y si hay muchos puentes pero gracias pues desde ya has dado muchos aportes y nos ha hecho de gran ayuda yo programo pic y uso MPLAB y VASIC para programar y si domino un poco lo que es programacion pero lo hago con tarjeta serial puerto que en las actuales PCs ya no biene peor en mi laptop bueno lo que me intereza es poder grabar PIC via USB es por eso que lei con mucha atencion este post como ya dije desde la primera pagina hasta la ultima y esque estoy se podria decir desesperado esque tengo examen final en un curso y necesito hacer una tarjeta de adquisicion de datos USB con labview bi direccionar osea poder trasmitir y recibir imformacion lo de labview ya lo hice el programa igual pero el problema es que para la demostracion en los laboratorios ya no hay puertos seriales....................huyyyyyyyyyyy..............gran problema y por eso estoy muy pero muy interesado en montar esa tarjeta ya que las que lo venden estan demasiada caras ......

estube observando que helder277 hizo una tarjeta con ZIF incluida haver si me ayudas y si helder ve este mensaje y me proporciona los esquemas ya sea en pcb wizar o eagle para montarlo ya que como en unos de tus respuestas dijistes HERMOZO haci quedo su grabadol de helder277 haber si me ayudan porfavor...gracias


----------



## vdfe (Ago 11, 2010)

de nuevo, muy buenos programadores para pic que han mostrados
el mio funciona excelente, hace unos dias necesitaba programar el pic16f77 y vi que segun mplab y en la lista de pic soportados por el PICKit 2 no estaba en la lista, pero aun asi hice el intento, lo conecte y lo
reconoce muy bien, asi que si se puede programar


----------



## jccastillo (Ago 13, 2010)

Saludos a todos, espero les esté yendo bien con la fabricación de sus programadores. El motivo del escrito es para el usuario banistelrroy, ya que he recibido mensajes suyos pero el link que indica este foro no me permite responderle, por lo que si está leyendo éste mensaje, favor de contactarme al correo *políticas@delforo.com*; como comentario, no hay gran ciencia en al fabricación, pues en mi caso seguí el diagrama contenido en la guía del usuario, con lo que sí me topé, fue que, como les a ocurrido a muchos de este foro, no se generaban satisfactoriamente los voltajes de programación y alimentación para algunos micros, debido a las variantes en el voltaje de puerto usb, cosa que solucioné agregando  un eliminador de voltaje, y con eso se garantizan dichos voltajes. Aprovecho para mencionarle que tengo los archivos en Ares y que tengo 2 versiones, una con montaje superficial a 2 layers, el cual realiza todas las funciones del original, y otra en  1 layer, el cual no tienen la función de programmer to-go, la cuestión ahora es si podrías conseguir los componentes en tu lugar de origen, gracias y espero poder ayudarle.


*Como no cumplo las Políticas del Foro. Me editaron el mensaje.*​


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 13, 2010)

@jccastillo exelentes montajes la verdad muy lindo laburo !


----------



## beto3574 (Ago 16, 2010)

hla junx3 soy de neiva me gustaria a ver si tu me puedes ayudar a conseguir la bobina de 680uh...pues aca en neiva no se consigue y estoy barado en ese componente..un saludo


----------



## jccastillo (Ago 17, 2010)

Saludos, beto3574, mira, generalmente para realizar diseños electrónicos (por ejemplo en mi caso), es necesario invertirle dinero en compras de componentes electrónicos que se adecuen al diseño que realizas, y no adecuar el diseño a los componentes que encuentres en tu localidad, pues como en este caso, por ciertos dispositivos no encontrados, se queda parado el diseño. Te recomendaría le echaras un vistazo a tiendas serias y especializadas en venta de componentes electrónicos por internet, como en newark.com, en donde te aseguro encuentras lo que buscas, el inconveniente pues es el precio, es un poco caro y de acuerdo al tipo de cambio del dolar, pero pienso que vale la pena, más para algo que te va a ser muy útil y va a ser para tí, solo revisa si en tu país hay una sucursal o podrías pedirlo de algún país cercano, te anexo link de la bobina que se requiere (en este caso la sucursal en méxico):
http://mexico.newark.com/bourns-jw-...lar Products&MER=PPSO_N_P_EverywhereElse_None
otro detalle es que te piden un mínimo de compra para poder procesar tu pedido, no cobran envío, si solo requieres la bobina yo cuento con un pequeño stock, solo investiga cuanto saldría el envío a tu localidad desde Puebla, México, como otra opción existe mouser.com, ellos si envían a cualquier parte del mundo, suerte y estamos al habla.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 17, 2010)

La bobina la podés conseguir de la siguiente forma:
1º - comprás un foco de bajo consumo el más barato..... U$S 1.50 ----- 3 como afano.
2º - Lo desarmás y te tiene que quedar algo asi:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




La bobina que tiene se la sacas y la usas para tu pickit2.....en caso de que no funcione compras .5m de alambre de cobre de .3mm y le das 50 espiras y vas a tener lo que necesitas.....

Saludos !


----------



## beto3574 (Ago 17, 2010)

ok,, 1. gracias jccastillo por tu interes y tu disposicion en colaborarme¡¡ pero la verdad me sale muy costoso el envio desde puebla a mi ciudad de la bobinita,,,casi 50 dolares
2. gracias moyano por tu respuesta¡¡¡ voy a buscar la bobina en la bombilla que me recomiendas o si no pues la fabricaré,,,y aprovecho moyano que me has respondido para preguntarte algo
arme tu programador..pero en la parte donde se muestra en el pcb wizard la figura de los componentes sobre la baquelita aparecen 2 bobinas,,L3 Y L2 me gustaria saber en cual de los dos va la bobina?? si solo va una bobina la otra L que aparece a que corresponde?? gracias a todos por su interés¡¡¡

un saludo desde neiva colombia


----------



## banistelrroy (Ago 17, 2010)

hola jccastillo te envie un mensaje en tu correo espero me puedas ayudar.....por sino lo vistes mi mensaje te dejo este gracias de ante mano


----------



## electromartu (Ago 17, 2010)

bien moyaaa,siempre ayudando a los pricipiantes como yo,jaja.todo bien que contas ?preciso saber si me podes mandar un par de pantallas lcd desde tu pais ya que en el mio todavia se trabaja con televisores a lamparas jaja.por favor espero tu respuesta.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 17, 2010)

no se cuanto estás dispuesto a pagar ...pero un envio desde mendoza argentina para montevideo te va a salir un ojo de la cara + un brazo y el dedo gordo del pie derecho .....no te conviene comprarme eso a mi...fijate de comprarlo en algún distribuido cerca tuyo o mandarlo a pedir a brazil o USA que en una de esas te lo envian gratis.
Saludos !


----------



## HADES (Ago 17, 2010)

electromartu dijo:


> bien moyaaa,siempre ayudando a los pricipiantes como yo,jaja.todo bien que contas ?preciso saber si me podes mandar un par de pantallas lcd desde tu pais ya que en el mio todavia se trabaja con televisores a lamparas jaja.por favor espero tu respuesta.



Recuriendo a lo que te sugerio Moyano tambien podes checar (leer) esta lista:
tabla_proveedores [Witronica]

saludos!

HADES


----------



## electromartu (Ago 18, 2010)

bueno muchas gracias a los dos .pero ninguno tiene no tienen ni el 18f2550 y van a tener una pantalla lcd jaja son pichis no hay otra,y por su puesto los precios comparados entre argentina y uy no tienen nada que ver ¡por eso un dia de estos me voy para buenos aires a hacer el surtido.muchas gracias


----------



## RAFAELSAYAYIN (Ago 18, 2010)

buenas tardes Moyano Jonathan tengo una pregunta: ¿si en el esquema de tu pickit 2 clone conecto la pata 12 del pic a una salida iscp puedo programas dspics y memorias eeprom?

de antemano gracias por tu atencion y posible colaboracion:


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 18, 2010)

No del PIN 12 del micro sale una señal PWM que controla una pequeña fuente conmutada comuesta por un transistor , una bobina, un diodo y un capacitor que se encargan de generar +12v de VPP para la programación de los pic's.

Ahora no entiendo a que viene tu consulta...

saludos !


----------



## RAFAELSAYAYIN (Ago 18, 2010)

perdon me equivoque no era la 12 sino la 6

es que la pata 6 es la aux en el diagrama de felixls, la pregunta es sien tu programado conecto esa pata a un conector iscp  se pueden programar eeproms y dspics?

gracias por tu colaboracion


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 18, 2010)

Si se puede saludos....yo en mi programador original no lo puse por que no lo usaba pero si se puede 
Saludos !


----------



## banistelrroy (Ago 18, 2010)

hola les quiero agradecer a todos los del foro por brindar la imformacion necesaria les comento que arme mi pickit2 clone y funciona como sedita pero no contento con eso estuve andando aqui en mi pais por un sitio llamado paruro y vi que vendian una placa del pickit2 lo vendian armado y tambien solo la placa asi que me decidi a comprar solo la placa y dejenme decirlo que lo arme y tambien funciona okey 

lo que les que les quiero preguntar esque me parece que esta tiene lo mismo que la del original mi microchip corriganme si estoy esquivocado tambien tiene 2 memorias que sin ella graba okey tambien....visiten el link y descargen su pdf les adjunto un eagle realizado por un amigoVer el archivo adjunto pickit2 eagle.zip

http://electronicahifi.com/index.php/home/producto_detalle/175

espero sus respuestas gracias de ante mano un saludo a todos


----------



## RAFAELSAYAYIN (Ago 19, 2010)

muchas gracias por tu ayuda  moyano yonatan.

banistelrroy compara ese esquema con el que tiene el archivo de moyano en el primer post hay esta el del pickit2 original


----------



## banistelrroy (Ago 19, 2010)

ok ya lo revise parece que es el original espro poder hacer todo lo que hace el original


----------



## meledu (Ago 24, 2010)

Hola amigos quiero saber como hacer la configuraciuon del pickit para poder grabar memorias 24c ya que hasta ahora no he podido , me parece que hay que poner pullup a sda pero dice que scl debe de estar en pushpull asi que no estoy muy seguro de como hacer esto ya que he intentado un poco y hasta ahora nada.


----------



## kraken1026 (Ago 24, 2010)

buenas tardes a todos, quisiera saber si alguno tiene un plano para armar un quemador de pic's usb, y la programacion del pic que viene incluido en el quemador, la idea es armarlo personalmente por razones de costos, agradesco la ayuda a todos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 24, 2010)

@kraken1026 por favor si no es mucha molestia lee el hilo en la pag 1 esta todo lo que necesitas....sino busca por las diferentes páginas y te vas a dar cuenta que están todos los diseños disponibles ( la mayoría muy superior al mio ).

Saludos y que andes bien !


----------



## banistelrroy (Ago 24, 2010)

hola a todos gracias a todos por colaborar saben arme mi pickit 2 y me funciono de pelos pero tube un problema mi profesor se quedo con mi grabador bueno a cambio de un 19 minimo ahora hize otro una version sin zif y si me reconece el grabador pero tengo una duda .......yo cuento con una tarjeta aparte en la que se encuentra el zif y hay es donde radica mi duda.

por lo que se solo se necesita 5 lineas para grabar un pic.
1.VPP
2.VGD
3.GND
4.DAT
5.CLOCk

conecto esas lineas al pic y mi pregunta es:
que pasa con los demas pines porque en las versiones de grabadores con ZIF hay muchos pines que van a tierra me refiero en el ZIF y por consecuente son tambien del pic que se va ha grabar.......es necesario solo las 5 lineas del pic o se deven poner algunos pines mas a tierra.........

les pregunto eso porque nunca havia hecho la grabacion en grabador y zif por separado....espero me puedan ayudar


----------



## marioooo (Ago 28, 2010)

HOLA MOYANO mira una pregunta estube viendo tu diagrama en PCB y me surgio una duda para que sirve el CN1  - Conector SIL doble fila de 5 contactos por fila (10 contactos).
y tambien otra pregunta este programador valga la redondancia programa el PIC 16F690

de antemano gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 28, 2010)

Hola como estás mario..respondiendo a tus preguntas:
1º - Los conectores que aparecen ahí son los conectores ICSP.
2º - El PIC16F690 si lo soporta

Saludos !


----------



## marioooo (Ago 29, 2010)

gracias pro mira si le quito el conector icsp de 10 y solo le dejo el de 5 no pasa nada??????


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 29, 2010)

No no pasa nada queda igual los 2 conectores es por capricho nomás....y por una cuestion de comodidad


----------



## marioooo (Ago 30, 2010)

esta bien gracias por todo


----------



## josesillodavisillo (Sep 1, 2010)

porfis mandemme el esquema del programador ps nesecito armar uno o me botan de la clase jjaa no es broma


----------



## chapin (Sep 1, 2010)

josesllodavisillo busca al inicio del post


----------



## PiTter M (Sep 2, 2010)

hay algun programa para comunicace con el pic usb o alguno q me ayude a comunocar mi pc con el pic para ver si lo q programo esta correcto


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 2, 2010)

@pitter-m a que te referís ?? El pickit2 siempre verifica que lo vos programes esté correcto. Ahora si vos querés hacer debug...el Pickit2 permite debug con 1 o 2 breakpoint por hardware para hacer un seguimiento del programa y correjir posibles errores dentro del mismo. Ahora si a lo que vos apuntas es durante la programación, el pickit2 se encarga de todo.
Un saludo !


----------



## ruse85 (Sep 3, 2010)

y en donde cargo el Firmware para que funcione
te lo agradeceria



banistelrroy dijo:


> hola les quiero agradecer a todos los del foro por brindar la imformacion necesaria les comento que arme mi pickit2 clone y funciona como sedita pero no contento con eso estuve andando aqui en mi pais por un sitio llamado paruro y vi que vendian una placa del pickit2 lo vendian armado y tambien solo la placa asi que me decidi a comprar solo la placa y dejenme decirlo que lo arme y tambien funciona okey
> 
> lo que les que les quiero preguntar esque me parece que esta tiene lo mismo que la del original mi microchip corriganme si estoy esquivocado tambien tiene 2 memorias que sin ella graba okey tambien....visiten el link y descargen su pdf les adjunto un eagle realizado por un amigoVer el archivo adjunto 38121
> 
> ...



en donde  en cuentro el firmware para el pic18f2250


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 3, 2010)

Lo conseguis en la página de microchip.....


----------



## beto3574 (Sep 4, 2010)

hola moyano me gustaria que me sacaras de un problema...ya arme el programador y el computador me lo reconoce..pero al poner un pic en el zocalo me sale un aviso que dice error con el vppque hago??? la verda ya revise bien la plaqueta y no hay cortos ni errores
un saludo y gracias de antemano


----------



## J2C (Sep 4, 2010)

beto3574 dijo:


> .....pero al poner un pic en el zocalo me sale un aviso que dice error con el vppque hago??? ......


 
Beto3574

En el post *#1327* de este mismo thread coloque un mini tutorial dado que a mi me habia pasado algo parecido. Leelo y proba, en todo caso espero tus comentarios.

También en el *#1283* esta el detalle de la "*Calibrate Vdd & Set Unit ID*[/SIZE]” y como sali del paso.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## beto3574 (Sep 4, 2010)

hola juanka gracias por tu respuesta¡¡¡ pero creo que el problema es algo en el hardwarepues medi el voltaje vpp y apenas llega a 0.7 voltios..alguien me puede ayudar

saludos


----------



## J2C (Sep 4, 2010)

beto3574 dijo:


> .... pues medi el voltaje vpp y apenas llega a 0.7 voltios..alguien me puede ayudar....


 
Beto3574

Pues en ese caso debes revisar *MUY BIEN* el circuito impreso respecto a soldaduras y los componentes asociados a la generación de la tension de VPP.

Fijate si a la entrada de la bobina tienes 4.8 Volts, cuanto tienes a la salida de la misma (deberia ser similar, caso contrario tendrias la bobina abierta), el sentido del diodo en seria con la misma, el sentido del capacitor electrolitico a la salida del diodo y por ultimo contrala que el transistor que tiene el colector en la unión de la bobina y anodo del diodo se encuentra en buen estado; muchas veces los transistores tienen distinto conexionado dependiendo del fabricante de los mismos, ha ocurrido que algunos usuarios que lo han armado siguiendo este thread los hayan colocado al reves debido a la distinta distribuccion de contactos.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## beto3574 (Sep 4, 2010)

hola mira revise mi voltaje usb y es de 4.5 voltios...el vpp es de 1.1 apenas¡¡ el voltaje a la entada de las bobinas es de 4.55voltios y salen apenas 1.1 y despues del diodo salen apnas 0.7 logicamente pues en el diodo cae un voltaje pero es muy poco lo que esta saliendo

gracias juank

PIN 3 DEL MICRO: 4,8v a 5v.
PIN 14 DEL MICRO: 3,28 a 3,3v.
PIN 20 DEL MICRO: 4,71 a 5.2v.

  haciendo esta prueba de voltajes que encontre en el foro en mi circuito son los stes


 en el pin 3 del pic tiene 4.45 vol 
 en el pin 14 del pic tiene 3.39 vol 
 en el pin 20 tiene 4.5 vol


----------



## J2C (Sep 4, 2010)

beto3574 dijo:


> ..... el voltaje a la entada de las bobinas es de 4.55voltios y salen apenas 1.1 .......


 
Beto3574

Pues en ese caso o tienes en corto el transistor o mal colocado debido a la distinta configuración de pines, si has colocado el PIC18F2550 sobre un zócalo, desenchufandando el cable USB de la PC, saca el PIC y vuelve a verificar las tensiones; si siguen iguales a estas que has comentado el TR esta mal posicionado o malo, sino puede ser algo que venga a travez del Pic hacia la base del TR. A seguir probando se ha dicho...!!.

Las tensiones de VDD son dentro de todo normales, pero tu problema esta en la VPP (la tensión de programación) que seguro el Software PicKit2 controla apenas reconoce al programador.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## beto3574 (Sep 4, 2010)

pues la verdad ya hasta desmonte todo y volvia montar verificando para eliminar alguna soldadura fria y nada¡¡¡y no creo que sean cuestiones de software..el software no tiene nada que ver con voltajes

saludos juank


----------



## J2C (Sep 4, 2010)

beto3574 dijo:


> pues la verdad ya hasta desmonte todo y volvia montar verificando para eliminar alguna soldadura fria y nada¡¡¡ y no creo que sean cuestiones de software.. el software no tiene nada que ver con voltajes .....


 
Beto3574

Creo que estas muy equivocado, pues:

a) El pin #2 del PIC recibe una referencia de la tensión de VPP para ajustar el ciclo de conmutación del Transistor y eventualmente elevar o disminuir esa tensión hasta lograr la adecuada a la programación.

b) El pin #3 del PIC recibe una referencia de la tensión de VDD para ajustar el ciclo de conmutación del operacional y el Transistor que no has colocado (usado para los micro's de 3.3V) y eventualmente disminuir esa tensión (usado para los micro's de 3.3V).

Te reitero que verifiques los componentes que te indique en los post's *#1464* y *#1466* dado que la resistencia propia de la bobina no puede provocar tanta caida de tensión como tu has medido!!!!.

Solo tu tienes tu programador enfrente a ti, yo lo unico que puedo hacer es comentarte mi experiencia.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## beto3574 (Sep 4, 2010)

mmm se me estan calentando las bobinas tambien....lo que me dices del 1464 y 1466 ya los revise..ok


----------



## michael314 (Sep 4, 2010)

De acasualidad alguien sabe de algun programador por usb, pero que use solamente el pic 18f4550 preprogramado, porq vi uno q usa ese y otro mas, un 16f877, pero yo solo cuento con pics 18f4550


----------



## J2C (Sep 5, 2010)

michael314 dijo:


> ... porq vi uno q usa ese y otro mas, un 16f877, pero yo solo cuento con pics 18f4550 ...


 
Michael314

Ese que has visto es un CLON del ICD2 de Microchip.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## PiTter M (Sep 6, 2010)

Una pregunata el pin rc3 como se usa para q sirve lo puedo usar como pin e/s


----------



## michael314 (Sep 6, 2010)

leyendo la configuración del portc, no existe RC3 ;cambio el fuse a NOMCLR (y automáticamente el pin RE3 <- entraday RC4 y RC5 solo funcionan como entrada digital

cambiando el fuse a NOMCLR automáticamente el pin RE3 <- entrada

no c  si esto te sirva PiTter M

si te referias al 18f4550


----------



## PiTter M (Sep 6, 2010)

bueno me referia a un pic 18f2550 pero es lo mismo 
esq esaba aciendo un control de acceso y me estava faltando pines 
ya q lo queria hacer q se comuniq a PC por USB


grasias por le dato michael


----------



## ruse85 (Sep 7, 2010)

Luchin dijo:


> Hola!, ya están subidos en unas páginas más atrás (pág. 30) si no me equivoco.
> Fijate, si no los encontras, te los subo de nuevo.
> 
> Saludos!



el Firmware para pic lo puedo bajar de microchip o no se lo puedas subir tu
te lo agradeceria


----------



## J2C (Sep 7, 2010)

Ruse85

En la web de Microchip, en este link: http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/PK2V023200.zip podras bajar el firmaware correspondiente a la versión 2.32

Tambien tenes  la página del PicKit2 en el siguiente link:  http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en023805 con toda la información.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## marioooo (Sep 10, 2010)

tengo una duda alguien me prodria proporcionar un diagrama del zocalo zif  que sea compatible con cualquier pickit2 clon?????????????
de antemano gracias

esque encontre este pero no se si este servira con cualquier pickit2 si alguien me puede ayudar gracias
Ver el archivo adjunto 35736


----------



## beto3574 (Sep 12, 2010)

bueno despues de matarme la cabeza y tener la paciencia de job..pudimos poner a trabajar nuestro programador...pronto subo la foto de como me quedo..gracias a moyano y todos por los consejos¡¡¡
salu2

ahh tambien a juank¡¡


----------



## d4n13l4 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hola tengo una duda respecto del archivo .hex que se debe poner para poder programar un pic
yo tengo un codigo en c que me dieron pero no se como generar el .hex
lei un manual del mplab pero no logre generar el archivo, alguien me puede guiar con algun otro programa.
lo agradezco

Saludos


----------



## J2C (Sep 12, 2010)

Beto3574

Se agradece, pero si comentas cual era el problema de seguro le servira a alguien mas adelante.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## nicodas3 (Sep 12, 2010)

ya ps amigo subete el archivo en eagle soy nuevo en esto


----------



## beto3574 (Sep 12, 2010)

utiliza el pic c,,es muy buen software

bueno el problema era un transistor que estaba dañado...:enfadado: lo mas raro es que yo lo medi con mi multimetro y marcaba todo ok¡¡¡ peroooo se le veia un pequeño puntico en el encapsulado tons procedi a reemplazarlo,,y ahi fue¡¡¡ por fin¡¡¡


----------



## d4n13l4 (Sep 12, 2010)

hola
tengo el picc pero como lo hago para generar el .hex? porque al darle al compile o build no me lo genera


----------



## arias887 (Sep 13, 2010)

beto3574....
yo ensamble el PK2C GaToX con Q's 2n3094 y 2n3096...
a mi tambien me pasa lo mismo que a vos con los voltajes...
y tambien me sale lo del VPP al ponchalo a la PC y abrir el Soft....
lo mido con el multi y me da entre 0.85V y 1.10V....
llo demas esta bien....
are lo mismo que vos...
revisare los Q's a ver si es algo similar....

si funca, gracias, y si no...
tambien....
XD


----------



## beto3574 (Sep 13, 2010)

es extraño¡¡ yo tengo el pic c y eso hago con mis programas los compilo y automaticamente el me crea el .hex,,,,si lo tienes bien instalado??? utiliza el micro c,,,,abre bien el ojo alejandro¡¡¡ debes tener algo similar o una soldadura fria o un par de pistas unidas una pregunta alejandro...tu si lograste conseguir en manizales las bobinas de 680??


----------



## d4n13l4 (Sep 13, 2010)

probe denuevo, cree un nuevo proyecto y al darle al compile me salen errores en el .h que se generan pero ese archivo no lo creo yo, seria mucho molestar que pruebes con mi codigo que esta mas arriba haber si te genera el .hex?


----------



## beto3574 (Sep 13, 2010)

publica el codigo de nuevo y miramos


----------



## d4n13l4 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hola, este es el codigo

#include <16F877a.h>
#FUSES XT,NOWDT
#use delay(clock=4000000)
#use rs232(baud=9600, xmit=pin_c6, rcv=pin_c7)

///////////////////////Principio del programa//////////////////////////////////

void main(void)
{

 int dato=0;//declaracion de variables
 set_tris_b(0b11111111);//puerto b como salida
 set_tris_c(0b10111111); //RC7/Rx entrada, RC6/Tx salida
 output_b(0b00000000); //pone en ceros todo el puerto b

while(TRUE)//Ciclo
{

   if(kbhit())//si ha llegado un dato
   {
      dato=getc(); //Lee el dato recibido

      if (dato==1)//si el dato es 1
      {

          output_high(PIN_B0); 

      }

      if (dato==2)//si el dato es 2
      {

         output_low(PIN_B0); 
      }



   }   


}

}

Saludos


----------



## beto3574 (Sep 13, 2010)

:1000000000308A0004280000840183131F30830518
:10001000193083169900A63098009030831298000A
:1000200083161F149F141F159F11FF308312A00009
:10003000A101FF3083168600BF3087008312A00025
:1000400083168601831286018C1E38288C1E262872
:100050001A08A100210B30288316061083120614FB
:100060002108023C031D382883160610831206104F
:0400700024286300DD
:02400E00713F00
:00000001FF
;PIC16F877

este es el .hex de tu codigo...saludos,,,


----------



## d4n13l4 (Sep 14, 2010)

hola
gracias, te pasaste
Saludos


----------



## beto3574 (Sep 14, 2010)

ok para servirte...es mi pequeño aporte a la comunidad que me ha servido..cuando alguien necesite y tu puedas haz lo mismo...


----------



## raulink (Sep 17, 2010)

Una pregunta... Es necesario la bobina de XXX uH???????, sin ella es funcional???


----------



## J2C (Sep 17, 2010)

Raulink

*ES NECESARIA* la bobina de 680 uH , en alguna pagina dice que con 470 uH funciona. Sin la bobina *NO ES FUNCIONAL* dado que la usa para elevar los +5 Volts del USB y obtener los 12.5/13 Volts de la Vpp (tensión de programación).

Si tienes dudas dale una leida a todo el thread.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## raulink (Sep 17, 2010)

OK, gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## maxicor88 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hola a todos

Hace tiempo construi el pickit2 clone de Moyano

El problema que me surgio es que, si bien cuando programo los micros directamente conectados al programador, casi nuca se producen errores, cuando quiero programar el micro embebido en un sistema en múltiples ocaciones se producen errores, en general el "PK2Error0027".
Alguien tuvo un problema similar? Qué me recomiendan hacer?

Es muy raro el problema, porque hay veces que anda hasta el debugger!!! (se que no lo debería considerar un milagro pero creanme que he llegado a la cuasi desesperaci'on jajajaja!)

Desde ya agradezco sus opiniones y consejos

Saludos

Maxi


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 18, 2010)

Todo depende de la carga de los pines RB6 RB7 y MCLR. Esos pines son criticos....no tienen que tener cargas resistivas mayores a 10K..si fuese asi usar un interruptor multipunto para cambiar entre estado RUN/PROGRAM. No pueden tener cargas capacitivas ni inductivas ...si fuese asi aplicar el mismo criterio del interruptor.

El pin MCLR tiene que tener una resistencia de 4.7K a 10K conectado a positivo. del mismo pin tiene que estar conectado un diodo con una resistencia de 10k al MCLR del programador....el diodo es para separar la alimentacion del programador. 

SI no me entendiste esto fijate en la guia de usuario del pickit2 está marcado como hacer esto que te dije....sino entendes de ahi...despues te hago un esquemita en el paint.

saludos y que andes bien !


----------



## beto3574 (Sep 18, 2010)

hola yo arme el programador y despues de mucho esfuerzo logre hacerlo funcionar,,,,pero resulta que ahora despues de un buen rato no me quiere reconocer los pic de 18 pines:enfadado:,,,en el pickit me aparece dispositivo desconocido,,,alguien le ha pasado esto??


----------



## maxicor88 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hola Moyano

Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda.

He visto el esquema que vos comentas, es el diodo shotcky con una resistencia de 470 ohm en paralelo?.  

En cuanto a los pines RB6 y RB7 yo los aislo del circuito con resistores de 100 ohm, está bien?

Otra cosa que creo que no me funciona es el botón de reset del programador, cuando lo presiono no veo respuesta alguna, si bien observo que la tensión MCLR del 18f2550 se va abajo correctamente. Cómo debería responder el programador ante un reset? Cuando es útil resetear?

De nuevo gracias!!!



Saludos

Maxi


----------



## jferrero2001 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hola a todos,
Por favor necesito saber con certeza si pickit2 programa 16F84. Varias hojas más atrás en el foro dicen que sí, pero ni Microchip lo tiene en la lista (sí el 16F84A) ni está en el listado del pickit2.
Mi pickit2 (Moyano, hoja1 de este hilo) anda de maravillas con 16F84A y 16F628, luego descarto el pickit2. Mis 16F84 andan bien también con un programador puerto paralelo y winpic 800.
Sucede que tengo muchos 16F84 y los quiero aplicar en docencia con mis alumnos.

Cualquier sugerencia será bienvenida, muchas gracias!!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 19, 2010)

Al parecer no @jferrero2001....pero probalo. CREO .....SOLO CREO....que alguien en el foro edaboard.es ...le habia funcionado pero estamos en la misma...yo no lo probe nunca con el PIC16F84....Si con 16F84A con ese funciona..


----------



## jferrero2001 (Sep 20, 2010)

Gracias Jonathan, entré a edaboard.es y hay varios comentarios acerca de  la incompatibilidad entre 16F84 y Pickit2. Además, microcode no lo  tiene en la lista de micros, pero MPlab sí, y aclara que es incompatible  con pickit2.
No es grave, usaré mi programador puerto paralelo para este chip.  Simplemente no me quería quedar con la duda...


----------



## maxicor88 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hola Moyano

Pensaba que habia solucionado el problema pero no, sigue fallando

No me podrías dar un esquema típico de conexión embebida?

De última pongo un switch y listo, pero quiero ver si lo puedo solucionar más simple.

Saludos

Maxi


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 20, 2010)

OK maxicor88 , mañana voy a ver si me hago un tiempito y te doy una mano con eso.


----------



## maxicor88 (Sep 20, 2010)

joya eternamente agradecido!!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 21, 2010)

Bueno acá está maxicor88...es la forma básica para usar el programador en tu aplicacion embebida


----------



## maxicor88 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hola Moyano

Gracias por tu respuesta

Alguna vez tuviste inconvenientes programando micros 18f4550 o similares?
porque en mi aplicacion la linea 16f874 la programo y debugeo bien, el que me tira problemas es el 18f4550.

El diodo no te baja la tensión para que se reseteee bien el micro?
Generalmente no se pone una capacitor a masa en la linea MCLR y una resistencia de 10k a VCC?

Desde ya agradecido

Saludos

Maxi


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 22, 2010)

Yo no he tenido dramas con el PIC18F4550, es raro lo que mencionas. Con el tema de poner un capacitor y una resistencia de 10K a vcc, también se suele hacer.


----------



## altamirano5 (Sep 23, 2010)

hola Felixls o alguien que me ayude a armar el programador que ha posteado y quisiera saber el circuito del zif y que sea compatible para poder quemar el pic... bueno y tambien queria preguntarte que al momento de imprimir el archivo que esta en pdf , se hace directo o hay una forma para que no imprima mal o bueno no c si me entiendas ....bueno espero tu respuesta y gracias de antemano ...


----------



## turionx2 (Sep 23, 2010)

hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro, pero decidi acerme mi quemador pickit clone, por ello, decidi acerme esta placa (esta en el foro).... pero la verdad tengo problemas porque no se el orden de los componentes ... si alguien me ayudaria se lo agradeceria


----------



## marioooo (Sep 25, 2010)

mano mira aca esta lo que vos queres..!!! espero que te sea de mucha ayuda!!!!!


----------



## erick percy (Sep 25, 2010)

estuve leyendo este post y me anime a armar el quemador pero me podrian decir si este funciona bien en windows 7 y como insta lo el pickit


----------



## Cryn (Sep 27, 2010)

Si funciona en Win7, y en la instalación primero debes instalar el .netframework (.exe) y después el soft (.msi), si te sale error al instalar el 1ro no te preocupes y sigue con el msi.

saludos


----------



## turionx2 (Sep 27, 2010)

marioooo te paseste gracias por el dato, ya lo implemente y funciona muy bien y claro tambien corre en windows 7;es el que yo estoy utilizando.....


----------



## altamirano5 (Sep 27, 2010)

hola Moyano Jonathan amigo porsiacaso no c si tu habras visto el programador de felixls el PICKit 2 Clone Reloaded , lo que pasa que no e encontrado el switch -misc bueno asi puso en su lista de materiales a ver si me puedes ayudar con esoo lo que pasa que estoy armando ese programador.. gracias.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 27, 2010)

@altamirano5 no te lo tomes a mal pero esto es un foro , por favor no escribas como estuvieras mandando un SMS. 
Ahora respecto a tu duda , por favor poné un esquema de tu duda...es decir el circuito que estás usando y te podré ayudar.

Saludos y que andes bien


----------



## altamirano5 (Sep 27, 2010)

bueno quisiera que me ayudaras por que no encuentro el switch que vi en la lista de materiales no lo puedo encontrar , no c si se pueda reemplazar ese componente es el diseño de felixls , le escribi a el mismo pero no me a respondido y bueno decidi escribirte a ver si me podrias ayudar...espero que se vea la imagen 




 y si no se ve aca te dejo su pagina de donde encontre el programador 
http://sergiols.blogspot.com/search/label/PICKit2Clone
y yo estoy haciendo el PICKit 2 Clone Reloaded .. bueno espero que me allas entendido a mi duda muchas gracias,.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 28, 2010)

El diseño del felixls incluye un Switch común normalmente abierto de montaje recto para PCB. Si lo querés reemplazar podés usar cualquier pulsador normalmente abierto para el mismo fin.
Un saludo y que andes bien !


----------



## Atreides (Sep 28, 2010)

Yo hicé ya algún tiempo el pickit2 clone de la pagina de felixls y funciona perfecto. Lo más complicado fue encontrar la inductancia, y hacer funcionar un jdm para programar el 18f2550.
Como cambios, rehice la PCB para montarlo en una placa perforada, y en lugar de un conector USB, le he acoplado directamente el cable de un ratón que murió.
Aquí unas imagenes con el resultado:


----------



## ufar88 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hola a todos, quiero saber si puedo usar una bobina toroidal, y si conocen de alguna web que sea segura para comprar el PIC18f2550, porque en mi pais no encontre este PIC.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 28, 2010)

Para comprar el chip por tu pais no conozco ninguna we....pero si tenes tarjeta de credito podés comprar via microchip direct en la página de microchip.


----------



## marioooo (Sep 28, 2010)

moyano una pregunta en el esquema del zocalo zif para que sirve el swich, y estaria muy agradecido si me pudieras ayudar con la posicion de cada pic,  porque boy a empezar a trabajar con el 16F690 y no se como va colocado en el  zocalo zif???????

de antemano gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## ufar88 (Sep 29, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Para comprar el chip por tu pais no conozco ninguna we....pero si tenes tarjeta de credito podés comprar via microchip direct en la página de microchip.



Gracias Moyano, solo he encontrado bobinas toroidales, puedo usar de estas bobinas??


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 29, 2010)

Che mario no he trabajado con el ZIF. El swich sirve para cambiar el tipo de micro a conectar en el zócalo , te recomiendo que te contactes con alguien que lo haya usado y le preguntes.
Un saludo y que andes bien !


----------



## jairosaw (Sep 29, 2010)

Colegas cordiales saludos,,

He armado el programador USB, pero no he tenido la suerte de que me funcione ,, el computador me lo reconoce, instale el pickit 2 V2.6 y cargue al micro el firware 2.33, hasta ahi todo va bien,, y cuando abro el programa pickit 2 por primera ves me aparecio PICKIT Connectes, id hoss, hasta ahi bien, pero no me reconoce ningun PIC, ha ye leido todas las paginas anteriores he revisado mi circuito, instale Mplab 8.56 me lo reconoce y todo pero me dice que revise si esta conectado el pic q tengo en momento, ya revise bien el ISCP y nada  gracias

En el VPP tengo un voltaje que mido y es de 11.79, segun tengo entendido el voltaje de programcion es de 13.3 en el VPP, es correcto no se si sea la causa por la cual me aparece el mensaje en el pickit 2 de DEVICE NO FOUND


----------



## J2C (Sep 29, 2010)

Jairosaw

El mensaje que te aparece puede ser por dos motivos:

a) el PIC que colocas no posee Auto-Identificación

b) puedes tener algun error de conexiones entre la salida de PicKit2-Clone y el micro a programar.

Si bien 11.79 V como Vpp puede ser baja, te lo indicaria como tensión de programación baja. Aclara un poco mas con que estas probando y vemos como se puede solucionar.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## jairosaw (Sep 29, 2010)

gracias J2C,,

Pues inicialmente monte el pic16f84a,, como no lo recnocio lo seleciones manualmente, pero cuando le di read me aparece DEVICE NO FOUND, PROBE CON UN SEGUNDO PIC16F874A e igualmente el mensaje, el circuito con el q me base fue el primero de Moyano..
gracias J2C


----------



## J2C (Sep 29, 2010)

Jairosaw

El esquema del primer post de este thread tenia un error en las conexiones entre el Pic18F2550 y el conector USB, si lo has corregido pienso que el problema puede estar en el punto "b" de mi post #1525 .



J2C dijo:


> ... . . .
> 
> b) puedes tener algun error de conexiones entre la salida de PicKit2-Clone y el micro a programar.
> 
> ... . . .


 
Con lo cual te pregunto: _*como estas conectando el/los microcontroladores a tu PicKit2-Clone*_?.
Espero tus comentarios.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## jairosaw (Sep 29, 2010)

efectivamente tuve encuenta lo del D- (PIN 2 CONECTOR USB) Y D+(PIN 3 CONECTOR USB), e igualmente me dio por invertirlos, pero ahi si el computador no me reconoce el programador ,entonces los inverti de nuevo, ya que creo q felix habia aclarado algo de eso po ahi,por ese lado esty bien, la conxio hacia los micros esta de la siguiente forma.
Utilizo el PIC16F874A 
pra lo cua lo el PIN 1 = VPP /  PIN 11 -32 =VDD 5V  / PIN 12- 31= GND /  PIN 39= CLOCK O RA3 DEL PIC18F2550 Y POR ULTIMO PIN 40=DATA O RA2 PIC18F2550

GRACIAS SALUDOS


----------



## J2C (Sep 29, 2010)

Jairosaw

Insisto en la pregunta anterior, "Como estas conectando el/los microcontroladores a tu PicKit2-Clone?":

a)  Con Cables al mejor estilo Manhattan,
b)  Con una plaqueta con zocalos,
c)  mediante un ProtoBoard,
d)  etc.?

En teoria las conexiones las realizas correctamente *salvando los problemas de falsos contactos que pudieras tener*; supongo que has colocado alguna resistencia de bajo valor entre los pines del 18F2550 y el Micro a Programar como estan en el PicKit2-Clone.

Yo también tendria en cuenta el pin #36 (RB3/PGM) del 16F874A dado que ese pin maneja la parte de "_Low Voltage (Single Supply) ICSP Programming_" (parrafo 14.19 del Datasheet del PIC16F874A) que simplemente se conecta a Vss directamente o mediante una resistencia de 1 KOhm como se ve en el esquema del zocalo ZIF del WinPic800.

De ultima deberias ver de usar otro microcontrolador por las dudas que alguno ó ambos de los dos que has usado *haya pasado a mejor vida* en las pruebas que has realizado antes.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## jairosaw (Sep 29, 2010)

Juank saludos,, los micros los que intento programar los tengo en protoboard es decir mando los 5 cables de programacion hacia los pines anteriormente nombrados de programacion, ahora otra cosa vi en el video de moyano que se actuliza el firware, iniciamentte cuando program el pic18f2550 le cargue el firware V2.33 que posteo moyano, pero el coloca un video en el que se actualiza, es decir vi que cuando inicio pickit2 por primera ves le pidio q se actualizara, a mi no me pidio eso, lo q si hice fue con la version de PICKIT2 V2.6 fue actualizar Os despues me pidio el archivo .hex y le di click a ese v.2.33. mi pregunta es el firware cuando se actualiza es otra version o por qe no me aparecio el mensaje para actualizar, y si esto la causa de que cuando intento leer un pic me aparece el mensaje DEVICE NO FOUND.


----------



## carlitox_unc (Sep 29, 2010)

que raro vos y tus circuitos en proto!!..jaaja..un abrazo jonhy...pelado petry..


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 29, 2010)

jajajajajaja mira vos las vueltas de la vida como estás petry


----------



## J2C (Sep 30, 2010)

Jairosaw

El ultimo Firmware disponible en la web de Microchip es el *V2.32* y si ese fue el que cargaste en el 18F2550 no te pedira actualización. El mismo puedes bajarlo de la web de Microchip. No se si habras leido el MiniTutorial que subi en el post *#1322*, lo realize debido a los problemas que habia tenido y que fui solucionando leyendo los comentarios de todos los foristas.

Otro punto importante es que a veces los ProtoBoard tienen falsos contactos que te hacen renegar demasiado para poner en marcha tu proyecto. Prueba de cablear tu PicKit2-Clone a un zocalo de integrados y sobre ese zocalo colocar el micro a programar.

Espero tus comentarios. JuanKa.-


----------



## jairosaw (Sep 30, 2010)

Gracias Juanka el problema que tenia con el Mensaje que me aparecia en PICKIT2 de DEVICE NO CONNECT,cuando colocaba cualquier pic, despues de chequear todo era con la programacion del micro PIC18F2550, puesto que cuando programe este PIC con el cargador _*melabs programmer*_, dos de los Fusibles de Protecion Data Eeprom y Table Write Book Block estaban habilitados como habian mas los pase por alto, de hecho protegi el pic y no me habia dado cuenta ,,siempre hay una primera ves no,, puesto q utilizo mucho este cargador y no me habia pasado esto con este pic.Cargue nuevamente el programa y ahora si me reconoce los PIC, muchas gracias de nuevo Juank por la ayda y a moyano por la publicaion de este DEVICE,

saludos Jairo


----------



## J2C (Sep 30, 2010)

Jairosaw

EXCELENTE, uno más que tiene su PicKit2-Clone en funcionamiento.

Yo cargue mi 18F2550 con el Soft del WinPic800 y un cargador de puerto LPT que me hice en una placa perforada, el Soft detecto en el archivo **.hex* los fusibles y no tuve ese inconveniente.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## ufar88 (Sep 30, 2010)

Llevo varios dias buscando una bobina de aproximadamente 680uH, y solo he encontra de 38uH y de 1.6uH, en las tiendas de mi pais solo hay de 2 a 5uH. 

Pero halle un transformador toroidal que cada bobinado tiene 3.3mH, mi pregunta es que si los bobinados de este transformador los puedo conectar en parelelo para obtener 1.65mH = 1650uH, y (si se puede sera que me funcione el programador de PIC con esa adaptacion??).

En realidad quiero hacer este programador para usarlo en mi monografia de fin de carrera.


----------



## J2C (Sep 30, 2010)

Ufar88

Si bien yo lo he montado inicialmente con una bobina de 1.0mH y me funciono, no tenemos certeza que con 1.65mH funcione.

Dado que la inductancia es una funcion cuadratica de la cantidad de espiras yo opino que deberias separar el bobinado bifilar de tu transformador toroidal y usar una sola de las bobinas con lo cual deberias lograr una inductancia de 825uH aproximadamente. Ojo!!!!, es una idea que puede funcionar o no. *Deberas correr el riesgo y realizar la prueba tu*.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## cubaniche (Sep 30, 2010)

Amigos alguien me puede sacar de dudas con este programador se pueden programar las memorias eon que vienen en los dvd mas modernos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 30, 2010)

Las memorias que decis tienen que ser compatibles con las memorias 24CXX Y 25LCXX o si no querés armarte un programador podés hacer un programa para un PIC que te grabe las diferentes posiciones de memoria.


----------



## cubaniche (Oct 1, 2010)

muchas gracias moyano pero el problema es que si fuera asi cualquier programador de eprom funcionara y no es asi estas son memorias flahs de la marca eon a25l080-f y las ahi de mas capacidad. 
los programadores que he visto son por puerto paralelo y ya casi ninguna maquina tiene puerto paralelo y hasta el puerto serie no lo tiene disponibles hay que hacer el cable 
no necesariamente tendria que ser el pickit con cualquier otro programador yo resolveria pero que fuera usb o serial.
sin mas y esperando ayuda un colega.


----------



## luiselelectronico (Oct 8, 2010)

Hola a todos!!!

Les comento que me anime a realizar este valioso proyecto, por ahora termine la PCB espero que terminarlo hoy en la noche (Solo me falta soldar los componentes). Gracias por aportar el programador. Cuando lo termine subo unas cuantas fotos.

Lo unico que tengo problema de conseguir es la bobina, pero recorde que tengo unas tarjetas viejas de un televisor en las cuales vienen unas bobinas de tipo resistencia, solo me falta saber su valor jejeje. En fin, eso es todo amigos, pronto subo las fotos.

¡Gracias!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 8, 2010)

@luiselelectronico felicidades , en espera por las fotos !


----------



## chepar8442 (Oct 8, 2010)

Buen dia amigos yo arme tambien un pickit 2 clone y esta funcionando a lo maximo pero tengo un problema comenso a salir esto cuando quemo pics hasta ahora e grabado el pic 628, 675, 84 y ahora estoy trabajando con el dspic 30f4011 pero cuando los brabo sale esto q me esta comensando a fastidiar "program Memory failed at address 0x000000" bueno pense q era problema del pic q estaba mal configurado pero probe con todos los q tengo y en todos los q menciono arriba sale lo mismo no se q pasa o alguien me puede ayudar gracias.


----------



## lanpu (Oct 10, 2010)

Hola a todos, esta bueno el programador, lo estoy armando para abandonar mi PG2 serial!!...tengo una duda...

¿es obligacion utilizar los programas de microchip?...o puedo utilizar PIc basic + winpic800 ??


Gracias, saludos!


----------



## J2C (Oct 10, 2010)

lanpu dijo:


> .......¿es obligacion utilizar los programas de microchip?...o puedo utilizar PIc basic + winpic800 ??.........


 
Lampu

Es obligación usar el Software de Microchip PicKit-2!!!!.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## lanpu (Oct 10, 2010)

pero puedo crear mi .hex en pic basic por ejemplo, y luego utilizar el software de microchip para 'quemar' el PIC?..eso si es correcto?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 10, 2010)

Si es correcto Lanpu, saludos


----------



## lanpu (Oct 10, 2010)

Ok, muchas gracias por responder pronto.


----------



## kapotik (Oct 14, 2010)

Hola a todos, quiero empezar a programar in circuit con el pickit2 y tengo algunas dudas, quisiera pedirles ayuda ya que no logro entender como tengo que conectar el icsp al pic.
Mis dudas son: en el datasheet de microchip del 16f628a sale la siguiente figura que adjunto.
Entonces el voltaje de programacion hay que conectarlo al MCLR?, o como el pickit2 trabaja a 5v, el VPP hay que conectarlo a RB4 ?, y si es asi hay que modificar algo en el codigo?, que es LVP?, tambien salen 3 resistencias hay que ponerlas?, aaaaaaaa no entiendo como hay que hacerlo!!!.
Por favor si alguien me da una manito.

Gracias
Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 14, 2010)

Está bien como está en la foto , si tenés alguna duda podemos juntarnos algún dia si querés yo soy de mendoza tambien


----------



## kapotik (Oct 14, 2010)

Gracias Moyano por responder, entonces solo le clavo un pin en cada pista correspondiente y listo? 
Si me gustaria juntarme ya que no me queda claro che. decime donde y cuando y alli estare.
Gracias
Saludos.


----------



## luiselelectronico (Oct 15, 2010)

Buenas noches a todos, por fin termine el Pickit 2, utilicé el esquema de Moyano, grandioso el diseño de antemano muchas gracias a ti Moyano y a los demas amigos que participan en este foro porque gracias a la lectura de sus comentarios pudé lograr hacer este proyecto. Prometo mañana a primera hora subir fotografias ya que la camara no tiene bateria jejeje.

Les comento que al probarlo no me anduvo, pensé que era algun problema del esquema, pero no fue asi, el diagrama que aparece en la primera pagina de este foro esta totalmente correcto, lo que sucedio fue que no habia una conexion en una pista, debo decirles que era casi microscopico porque no la pude ver a simple vista hasta que hice las pruebas con el multimetro. Ahora ya tengo mi programador andando jejeje...

Sin mas que decir me despido, mañana subo fotos de mi primer programador por USB, extrañaré mi viejo programador por serial jejeje.


----------



## lucho00021 (Oct 16, 2010)

hola a todos, bueno yo tengo un problema, quiero armarme el pickit2 pero lamentablemente el pic 18f2550 no llega hasta las electronicas que estan a mi alcance, es mas no hay ningun 18fxxx, mi pregunta es que si puedo realizar el quemador con un pic 16fxxx, ya estos son los unicos que estan a mi alcance, y tambien quisiera saber que cambios tengo que realizar si es q fuese posible, gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 16, 2010)

Con un 16F se puede hacer hay proyectos comerciales que los usan...pero ponerse a desarrollar algo asi no tiene sentido. Ahora este programador tenés que conseguir si o si el PIC18F2550 ....preguntaste en negocios de internet ¿?


----------



## luiselelectronico (Oct 16, 2010)

Hola a todos!!!

 Lo prometido es deuda, les dejo unas fotografias de mi programador,  perdonen la calidad pero las tuve que tomar con un celular. Gracias  Moyano por el diseño, y vuelvo a repetir, utilicé el diagrama que  aparece al principio del foro tal como esta, sin cambiarle nada y me  funciono perfecto.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 17, 2010)

Muy copado te quedó el programador ese felicitaciones por hacerlo funcionar !!


----------



## cracking_12hmn (Oct 19, 2010)

Hola, Yo tambien ya he realizado mi picKit2 Clone, utilizando varios esquemas, entre ellos el de Felixls y Moyano, pero le hice algunas modificaciones, les agradezco a ambos por sus aportes  aqui muestro las imágenes, no utilizo la base zif por la incomodidad a la hora de tener que andar sacando y metiendo el PIC a la hora de programarlo, prefiero programarlo directamente con los pines ICSP.


----------



## altamirano5 (Oct 19, 2010)

cracking_12hmn tu que has visto el diseño de felix dime el pulsador como tiene que ser su caracteristaa ayudame cone soo.. yo tbm toy haciendo pero me estoy demorando como toy haciendo recien un proyectoo y me confundo en las pistaa como poner los componentes me mareoo un pocoo ... bueno ayudame en esoo sii graciass


----------



## cracking_12hmn (Oct 19, 2010)

Hola altamirano5, pues mira, el pulsador que yo tengo es un pulsador de 4 patas, aunque solo se utilizan 2 de ellas, y se conecta directo del pin26 del pic18f2550 a tierra, sin resistencia ni nada, no se si tienes el esquematico, pero igual te proporciono el que yo descargue de la red y el esquema de como conectar el pulsador.
Espero te haya sido de utilidad, saludos.


----------



## altamirano5 (Oct 19, 2010)

yo tengo el de dos patitas y buenoo me guiaree con esoo .. y aver si me das unos consejos como montar mis componentes por que un poco que me confundoo ..gracias


----------



## cracking_12hmn (Oct 20, 2010)

Hola, pues el de 2 patitas te puede servir también solo lo montas con las patitas que llevan las pistas, no en las que están aisladas, en cuanto a como montarlo, ps el archivo .brd muestra como van conectados todos los componentes, no se si utilices el programa eagle, si no, te adjunto la imagen de como va conectado todo en la placa.


----------



## METALLICA (Oct 20, 2010)

Hola, estoy interesado en iniciarme en el mundo de los DSPIC, ya tengo un quemador que usa el pickit2, con el trabaje con los 18f4455. Sin embargo, leyendo datasheets, me entere que los dspic se programan a 3,3v, alguien sabe si este tipo de programadores programa a 3,3v al detectar el dspic?

gracias.


----------



## ByAxel (Oct 20, 2010)

METALLICA dijo:


> Hola, estoy interesado en iniciarme en el mundo de los DSPIC, ya tengo un quemador que usa el pickit2, con el trabaje con los 18f4455. Sin embargo, leyendo datasheets, me entere que los dspic se programan a 3,3v, alguien sabe si este tipo de programadores programa a 3,3v al detectar el dspic?
> 
> gracias.


El original si graba a PICs de 3.3V, el tuyo es clon? en ese caso compara el de *moyano* con el original de microchip y revisa que le falta para que grabe a 3.3V.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 20, 2010)

El clon programa sin problemas a los DSPIC...lo unico que tenés que hacer es alimentar el DSPIC con 3.3v y conectar las lineas de programación como en un micro normal ya que estos micros soportan 5v en sus entradas.

En caso de que no lo quieras programar de esa manera podés usar un buffer para adaptar las lineas PGD y PGC a 3.3v


----------



## joshuerm (Oct 20, 2010)

Buenas, a que voltajes maximo y minimo trabajan los Dspics de 3.3v?

saludos


----------



## ByAxel (Oct 20, 2010)

joshuerm dijo:


> Buenas, a que voltajes maximo y minimo trabajan los Dspics de 3.3v?
> 
> saludos



Todo está en la hoja de datos "ELECTRICAL CHARACTERISTICS" según va de 3.0 a 3.6V


----------



## xaviergarvi (Oct 21, 2010)

saludos a todos y felicitar a esta pag que es la mejor que existe. bueno mi razon de escrivir es por que tengo un inconveniente enorme, este problemon es que me estoy metiendo en esto de los pic pude programar uno con la ayuda de todos ustedes y usarlo para controlar tres leds en pwm lo que ahora necesito es poder controlar almenos 20 leds rgb lo que es igual a 60 salidas positivas en pwm y  no tengo la menor idea de hacer esto como duplicar o triplicar las salidas del pic? yo lo hice con un 16f84a quizas deva usar un pic con mas salidas pero no se cual modelo usar alguien tiene algun esquema documentado por ahi?? necesito que tenga efecto de barrido cambiando colores y que todos los leds cambien de apoco en tonos diferentes, no se ni por donde empezar, porfavor alguien save como hacer esto?? se los agradecere


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 21, 2010)

@xaviergarvi hola como estás, espero que no te lo tomes a mal pero para tu consulta vas a tener que abrir un hilo propio por que lo tuyo es un problema de programación que nada tiene que ver con el desarrollo del programador o su construcción.

Saludos !


----------



## sdlscl (Oct 24, 2010)

Una pregunta, alguno uso el TMProg 2.0 de TodoMicro ? no se si comprarme este o el Pickit2 porque el tmprog sirve para otros micros pero no es debugger; también quiero practicar con avr no solo con pics; no se si es bueno. 
Por si no lo conocen es este: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-96992943-grabador-programador-usb-pic-atmel-avr-micros-y-memorias-_JM_
Saludos.

Otra pregunta, para armarme el pickit2-clone, no consigo la bobina 680uHy, puedo usar de menos?


----------



## felix2009 (Oct 24, 2010)

bueno hola con todos yo tambien soy de lima _ peru , yo tambien arme el programador y funcino de maravilla hermano yo mismo diseñe en ares toda las pistas y bien.
pero lei por ai que havian targetas ya hechas en "PARURO" entonces desidi probar con uno de esas y para la sorpresa me salian error en primera uhhh dije la fue... entonces al querer grabar de nuevo el pic 18f2550 no se pudo .
de ahi me entere q esas targetas tenian errores incluso los q venden ya armadas cuidado muchachos que esos de ahi te deterioran prograsibamente los pic despues pongo las fotos de mi grabador y la que fui estafado


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 25, 2010)

@sdlscl con el pickit2 podés programar micros AVR , no hace falta que te gastes $240 cuando por $65 haces lo mismo o mas


----------



## sdlscl (Oct 25, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan: gracias por contestar, no sabia que se podían programar otros micros, me interesa practicar con alguna familia de atmel ademas de microchip. Tengo ganas de armar el tuyo solo me falta conseguir la bobina 680uHy. El esquema original tiene mas cosas pero supongo que no son tan importante, ¿me limita en algo en comparación al original? (mas aya de no poder trabajar con los de 3.3v). 
Saludos.


----------



## ByAxel (Oct 25, 2010)

felix2009 dijo:


> bueno hola con todos yo tambien soy de lima _ peru , yo tambien arme el programador y funcino de maravilla hermano yo mismo diseñe en ares toda las pistas y bien.
> pero lei por ai que havian targetas ya hechas en "PARURO" entonces desidi probar con uno de esas y para la sorpresa me salian error en primera uhhh dije la fue... entonces al querer grabar de nuevo el pic 18f2550 no se pudo .
> de ahi me entere q esas targetas tenian errores incluso los q venden ya armadas cuidado muchachos que esos de ahi te deterioran prograsibamente los pic despues pongo las fotos de mi grabador y la que fui estafado



Link del mensaje _#1443_.


----------



## eco28 (Oct 25, 2010)

hola moyano, estoy armando el pogramador pero tengoo problemas al querer programar el pic18f2550 ya que no detecta el pickit2 al dispositivo; no se si sea la forma en que lo programo o no se, lo estoy programando con el bk precision no se si me puedas aconsejar con esto de antemano gracias.......


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 25, 2010)

Fijate en las líneas D+ y D- del USB que no estén invertidas.


----------



## eco28 (Oct 27, 2010)

Si, ay cheque eso y estan bien, pero a lo que me refiero es que no se si el BK Precision lo programe bien porque a la hora de programrlo me aparece una ventana donde hay que mover los bits de configuracion. No se si alguien sepa programar el pic18f2550 con el BK, sino tendre que con seguir otro programador.
Gracias y saludos.....


----------



## spiritbreaker (Oct 27, 2010)

pickit clon aguanta en 64 bits ??


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 27, 2010)

> Si, ay cheque eso y estan bien, pero a lo que me refiero es que no se si el BK Precision lo programe bien


Que es esto ¿?

Si el pickit2 clone soporta 64 bits en vista y en 7


----------



## altamirano5 (Oct 28, 2010)

estoy haciendo un programador del diseño de felixls y quisiera saber si puedo reemplazar el iscp por otro conector o tiene que ser necesariamente ese modelo por que no lo encuentroo, haber si me dan unos consejos tbm de como trabajar con el programa pickit2 no entiendo esa parte por que ya toy terminado me falta solo soldar ..espero su respuesta gracias ...
le dejo la foto para que lo vean..

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_3RrFTR6nzm8/SaVbZOAXbbI/AAAAAAAAAN0/PmHFpdgfW0Q/s1600-h/19.JPG


----------



## spon (Oct 29, 2010)

Ufff... 79 páginas... 3:10 de la mañana... los ojos a la miseria... pero decidido a armar el pickit clone!!! Les agradezco a todos: Moyano, Felixls, J2C, Suky, etc. por lo que han aportado en este tema! Apenas lo termine posteo fotos...
Saludos!


----------



## andres angel (Nov 2, 2010)

hola moyano 
monte el programador que se encuentra al inicio del foro en una protoboard y no me funciono 
entonces neesito sber algunas cosas la primera es el firmware del 2550 se graba con el pickid 2 o con que ademas que si las resistencias que dicen 4k7 es lo mismo que tener de 4.7 k y si no tengo la bobina de 680uf puedo colocar 2 en serie de 330uf ademas te agradeceria si me reenviaces un archivito con todo lo que  tiene que ver con respecto al programador es que lo necesito para un trabajo de la universidad.
muchas gracias.


----------



## J2C (Nov 2, 2010)

Andres Angel

El Firmware del Pic18F2550 debes grabarlo con otro programador fuera del circuito de PicKit2-Clone, las resistencias de 4,7k y 4k7 son lo mismo y si no consigues la bobina de 680 uH puedes colocar dos de 330uH en serie que si revisas algunas paginas de este thread veras que muchos lo han hecho asi.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Jackcer (Nov 2, 2010)

Que tal   Andres Angel
Puedes usar un programador serial como el JDM para grabar el firmware en el PIC18f2550. Yo usé el siguiente, funciona perfectamente!:



> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/326877/


 

Saludos


----------



## makatru (Nov 4, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> @sdlscl con el pickit2 podés programar micros AVR , no hace falta que te gastes $240 cuando por $65 haces lo mismo o mas



Pues no sabia que programaba tambien AVR, pero tengo una duda ,¿que soft hay que usar para grabar los AVR?

Saludoss


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 4, 2010)

http://pickit2.isgreat.org/ ahi está todo lo que necesitas


----------



## ruse85 (Nov 4, 2010)

felix la bobina del programador la puedo cambiar 1ooo lo que pasa es que no encontre bobinas de 680


----------



## J2C (Nov 4, 2010)

Ruse85

Te refieres a cambiar la bobina de 680 uH (microH) por una de 1000 uH (1miliH) en el esquema de Moyano Jonathan???, si es asi te confirmo que a mi me funciono con ese valor sin problemas.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Helder Guerra (Nov 4, 2010)

Saludos a todos, Yo coloque la bobina de 560uH por que fue el valor mas cercano que encontré y me funciona perfectamente.


----------



## LxL (Nov 4, 2010)

Que software me recomiendan para quemar una eprom?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 4, 2010)

Depende de que eeprom....este programador soporta 24Cxx 25LCxx 95xx


----------



## LxL (Nov 4, 2010)

Tengo es una eprom 27128


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 5, 2010)

Esa memoria es paralela......podrías escribir un programa para grabarle los datos que necesitas en un PIC


----------



## altamirano5 (Nov 5, 2010)

quisiera saber si puedo reemplazar el terminal que tiene este programador del diseño de felixls ..tambien las adjunto ..bueno espero que me puedan ayudar dando un nombre de otro modelo y el nombre del camble tbm que conecta a este terminal ..espero su ayuda gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 5, 2010)

Si es el terminal USB lo podés reemplazar por un USB tipo A o un mini b....

Si es el terminal de programación podés usar cualquiera que te venga bien...

Se más específico en tu petición.


----------



## altamirano5 (Nov 5, 2010)

Especificamente para el que va al zocalo donde ya se va a quemar los pics..no c si me dejo entender ..ah y una cosa mas lo conecte ala pc el programador y me sale una ventanita diciendo dispositivo no encontrado (vi que el led verde prendio ) a que se debe esto por que e conectado varias veces y me sigue saliendo los mismo..uso el windows xp.. y tambien cuales son los cables que tengo que jalar para grabar un pic o si me pueden ayudar brindandome un diagrama o tbm e escuchado que se puede hacer en un protoboard haber si me ayudan ..gracias


----------



## atricio (Nov 6, 2010)

disculpen la pregunta alguien armo la GTPICKIT FULL de cheyo28


----------



## jorge6923 (Nov 7, 2010)

hola chicos, amantes del pic... quiere felicitar a felix, luis, moyano... los pickit2 clone de ellos y sus diseños me han ayudado mucho a crear el mio.. grosso, saben estuve toda la noche buscando cual fue el problema por que no me funcionaba el programador, pues el problema es coneccion... solo eso a esos compadres que no les conecta... es simple... ESTA HACIENDO CORTE.. REVISEN SUS PISTAS... GRACIAS COMPRADES... SALUDOS DESDE PERU - AREQUIPA


----------



## sdlscl (Nov 7, 2010)

No consigo el pic18F2550 para armar el programador 
Se puede hacer con el 18F4550?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 7, 2010)

En teoría se tendría que poder ......pero tendrías que modificar el código fuente y volver a compilar.


----------



## sdlscl (Nov 8, 2010)

está el código en c/c++? me llevo mejor con ese lenguaje


----------



## panx00 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hola sdlscl. Te cuento que yo hice el programador con el 18F4550 ya que era el que tenia a mano por unos samples que pedi a microchip hace un tiempo y este funciono perfectamente.

Lo unico que tienes que tener cuidado con la correspondencia de pines de acuerdo al esquema original ya que por ejempo el pin 20 (vdd) del 18f2550 es el pin 32 en el 4550 asi mismo tienes que fijarte con los otros pines que vallas a usar lo cual se detalla en las primeras paginas del data sheet del micro (que es el mismo data para el 2550 y el 4550). Bueno espero que tengas exito en a construccion de este. saludos


----------



## sdlscl (Nov 8, 2010)

gracias por responder panx00, pero no hace falta modificar el código?. Lo voy intentar, de última voy a esperar a conseguir el 2550.


----------



## josesillodavisillo (Nov 8, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Si necesitas los 3.3v armá el de Suky ...mi programador soporta todos los micros de 5v y no tiene soporte para 3.3v..eso lo voy a implementar después.



hola a todos disculpen pero soy nuevo en el foro y  estoy muy interesado en el mundo de los pics es mas estoy apunto de comprar un quemador y probador de pics ya que buscando en la web no encontre un buen diseño que me inspire confianza pero me gustaria que me ayuden con algun diseño para que no me salaga tan cara la cosa 
bueno aber si me mandan alguno que ya lo an  probado 
bye saludos a todos


----------



## ByAxel (Nov 8, 2010)

josesillodavisillo dijo:


> hola a todos disculpen pero soy nuevo en el foro y  estoy muy interesado en el mundo de los pics es mas estoy apunto de comprar un quemador y probador de pics ya que buscando en la web no encontre un buen diseño que me inspire confianza pero me gustaria que me ayuden con algun diseño para que no me salaga tan cara la cosa
> bueno aber si me mandan alguno que ya lo an  probado
> bye saludos a todos



Por USB, el PicKit2 clone de @moyano-jonathan funciona de maravilla y las dudas más usuales ya se han solucionado en este mismo tema.
Para otros programadores (serie o paralelo) has uso del buscador del foro.

saludos


----------



## panx00 (Nov 8, 2010)

sdlscl dijo:


> gracias por responder panx00, pero no hace falta modificar el código?. Lo voy intentar, de última voy a esperar a conseguir el 2550.



No hace falta modificar el codigo, yo incluso le programe el mismo firmware que aparece en la pagina de microchip y funciono a la primera. Solo tienes que fijarte en la correspondencia de los pines ya que al ser el 4550 de 40 pines obviamente estos estan ubicados en una distribucion diferente al 2550.


----------



## sdlscl (Nov 8, 2010)

Perfecto, gracias panx00, ya mismo lo voy a hacer y luego comento.

Alguno ha probado programando algún AVR? como cuales soporta? 
Saludos.


----------



## atricio (Nov 9, 2010)

Primero doy las gracias a todo el foro porque han sido de mucha ayuda ahora retribuyo algo de esa ayuda les subo un diseño de un buen profesor de mi universidad nos paso este diseño de una pickit2 la hemos armado y funciona de maravilla no subo fotos porque es muy grande el tamaño de las fotos pero ahi les va lo mas importante el diseño es a doble cara


----------



## xaviergarvi (Nov 9, 2010)

hola a todos tengo un inconveniente encontre un programador relativamente economico pero tengo problemas para hacer que reconozca el programa pickt2 conecto el programador y me reconoce (pickit2 found and connected) hasta ahi todo ok, luego conecto el pic16f84a pero no lo reconoce ( no device detected) por ahi lei que quizas falta configurar el troubleshoot pero no se exactamente como configurar alguien sabe porque pasa esto?? alguien que me explique por favor como configurar el pickit 2 para que reconozca el pic o sera que el pic esta malogrado?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 9, 2010)

> Perfecto, gracias panx00, ya mismo lo voy a hacer y luego comento.
> 
> Alguno ha probado programando algún AVR? como cuales soporta?
> Saludos.



Si programa ATtiny2313,ATmega8,ATmega32,ATmega644 y demás....pero los que te nombré están probados.



> hola a todos tengo un inconveniente encontre un programador relativamente economico pero tengo problemas para hacer que reconozca el programa pickt2 conecto el programador y me reconoce (pickit2 found and connected) hasta ahi todo ok, luego conecto el pic16f84a pero no lo reconoce ( no device detected) por ahi lei que quizas falta configurar el troubleshoot pero no se exactamente como configurar alguien sabe porque pasa esto?? alguien que me explique por favor como configurar el pickit 2 para que reconozca el pic o sera que el pic esta malogrado?



El pic16f84 comun no lo detecta solo PIC16F84A (te tenes que asegurar que sea el a)


----------



## cristian_elect (Nov 9, 2010)

Estoy probando si el pickit2 funciona con un pic18f2553 parece que si según mis pruebas todavía no lo he armado.
Una duda si el código fuente del pickit2 esta utilizando el ADC en modo 10bits o 8bits.
[/COLOR] 
Obviando eso.
El esquema de Suky de con selector de 5V y 3V esta bueno. 
Pero...
Hay estuve viendo el funcionamiento del pin 14 (RC2) PWM que cuando selecciono pic de 5V sale 2.4.. v y selecciono pic de 3.3v sale 1.7.. v, hay puse un comparador para que conmute dos salidas de tensión y si funciona un mosfet canal p para 5 y un npn con diodos para 3.3v.
Claro como el esquema original hay transistores para reducir las tensión de salida de datos si se usa pic de 3.3v  también lo uso.


----------



## altamirano5 (Nov 9, 2010)

Bueno espero que me respondan, tengo un poblema conecte ala pc el programador y me sale una ventanita diciendo dispositivo no encontrado (vi que el led verde prendio ) a que se debe esto por que e conectado varias veces en mi pc y me sigue saliendo los mismo y otra cosa concecte el programador en otra maquina y si lo reconoce pero alguna veces no ,¿a que se debe esto?..uso el windows xp.. y tambien cuales son los cables que tengo que jalar para grabar un pic o si me pueden ayudar brindandome un diagrama o tbm e escuchado que se puede hacer en un protoboard haber si me ayudan ..gracias


----------



## xaviergarvi (Nov 9, 2010)

el pic es 16f84A peor no lo reconoce como se puede verificar si el pic esta mal??


----------



## spiritbreaker (Nov 11, 2010)

revisa que los demas pines del 84a que no se usan en la programacion no se conecten a vdd , gnd o mclr, si estas usando un zocalo multichip ,..

Una pregunta alguien probo programando el dspic33fj64mc706?  no me funka ese ,necesito alguien que me responda y me deschave de una vez si lo programa o no, graciasss


----------



## altamirano5 (Nov 12, 2010)

hola a todos bueno a ver si alguien me recomienda un programador o si alguien hizo el programador de blessed a ver si cuelgan las pistas de este diseño o de otro que ya esta probado y funcionando .. bueno espero su respuesta .. y gracias de antemano


----------



## atricio (Nov 12, 2010)

busca en las primeras paginas del foro ahi esta el de moyano tambien esta el de cheyo en el buscador del tema busca cheyo o el que postie yo esta en un compreso es a doble lado la placa en el transcurso del foro hay algunos programadores muy utiles revisa usa el buscador del tema


----------



## altamirano5 (Nov 12, 2010)

noe86 dijo:


> SALUDOS
> Soy nuevo en esto de los micros y tambien en este foro,en días anteriores entre a este foro en donde me encontré este excelente programador que hiso  Moyano Jonathan que por cierto te doy mil gracias x tu aportación que ayuda a muchos que les interesa estos temas, me anime a hacerlo y me está ayudando muchísimo en mis prácticas de microcontroladores ya he programado algunos pic con este los cuales son: PIC18F2520,PIC18F252,PIC18F2420 y algunos PIC16 y todos de maravilla aunque al principio tuve unos problemitas pero los resolví ya que en el diagrama que esta posteado en la primera página tiene un error en lo que es la conexión de los datos de USB D+ y D-  pero lo resolví y es que esto se debió a que me anime a hacer mi propio diseño del PCB con zócalo zif incluido y pues ahí les dejo unas imágenes de cómo me quedo el programador y por cierto vi que ibas a hacer la versión completa de el pickit2 ya que este es el clon lite y no programa los de 3.6v ya tendrás esa versión para animarme a hacerla de cualquier forma muchas gracias Moyano y si alguien quiere que le pase el diseño del pcb postéemelo y con gusto lo subiré.




hola noe ..bueno estaba viendo acá en el foro diseños de programadores y bueno me tope con tu diseño que te quedo excelente de por cierto .. a ver si me podrías ayudar brindándome tu diseño lista para imprimirlas y su circuito bueno si es que no es mucho pedir ..la verdad arme uno pero no me funciono ,pero bueno soy terco y seguiré hasta que me salga.. a ver si me respondes ..bueno saludos un abrazo


----------



## cristian_elect (Nov 13, 2010)

Ya tengo probado el pickit2 el misma targeta selecciona voltaje cuando selecciona pic de 3.3v o 5v.
Ese regulador del pickit2 con opam y un mosfet canal p funciona bien.


----------



## altamirano5 (Nov 13, 2010)

cristian_elect dijo:


> Ya tengo probado el pickit2 el misma targeta selecciona voltaje cuando selecciona pic de 3.3v o 5v.
> Ese regulador del pickit2 con opam y un mosfet canal p funciona bien.




asii y tienes ele diagramaa ahiia amigoo.. yo stoy necesitando un diagrama .. aver si me lo proporcionas ps.


----------



## cristian_elect (Nov 13, 2010)

El esquema  de  Suky funciona bien hay mando el pdf.
El que yo ise trabaja con el mosfet mas cercano al original se autoseleciona el voltaje con software.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 13, 2010)

para poder autoseleccionar el voltaje de trabajo tenés que usar un operacional de bajo ruido como el MCP6001 de microchip es la única forma ....ahi podes usar el esquema original de microchip para hacer tu programador.


----------



## cristian_elect (Nov 15, 2010)

Si funciona con el opam lm358n con irf9540 otro irf mas chico cuesta mas caro.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 15, 2010)

yo lo he probado con LM358 y su funcionamiento es herratico....tiene que ser si o si de alimentación simple y bajo ruido...ST semiconductores tiene muchos de estos OAMP pero hay que buscarlos...


----------



## cristian_elect (Nov 16, 2010)

bueno funciona bien es para corrientes bajas no mas 150mA tambien el usb no da mas.
Buscare un opam con cmrr mas alto para probar.
El lm358 funciona bien con alimentacion simple segunsu haja de datos tambien lo use para pre amplificador con una bateria de 9v y funciona bien.


----------



## carptroya (Nov 16, 2010)

mira este  CA3140


----------



## cristian_elect (Nov 16, 2010)

mis pruebas.
para pic de 3.3v:
Salida sin carga 3.45v, conectado el pic en grabacion 3.2v contando  que la fuente del usb bajo 0.25..v con carga creo tambien se debe que el cable es delgado. 
Para pic 5V:
Sin carga 4.85V.
Con pic en grabacion 4.6v. 
Es aceptable esa cifras o que me recomiendan.
Si hay otro opam mejor que sea comun en el mercado seria bueno que recomienden para probar


----------



## cocox (Nov 16, 2010)

hola soy nuevo en esto de programar micros... y e mirado el gran blog de felix y he visto sus clones y arme una de ellos pero se daño... ademas las pistas son super delicadas "delgadas" y se dañaron en muchos de mis intentos, hoy pase por aki gracias a google pero tengo dudas... no me keda claro la lista... no se donde van los componentes, me podrian colaborar, gracias.


----------



## muessli (Nov 26, 2010)

Hola, bueno tengo un clon armado de pickit 2 y funciona perfecto, ahora el problema:
una vez probe activarle a un 16f628a la dos protecciones que trae el soft de pickit2 (code y data protect) todo funciono a las mil maravillas, ahora a la hora de actualizar el codigo del pic , al querer escribirlo nuevamente me sale programming failed at program memory adress 0x000000 
Aclaro que el pickit me reconoce el pic, me lo deja borrar, leer, pero al momento de escribir  ERROR!.
Alguna idea de porque o como solucionarlo?


----------



## Juxn3 (Nov 27, 2010)

muessli dijo:


> Hola, bueno tengo un clon armado de pickit 2 y funciona perfecto, ahora el problema:
> una vez probe activarle a un 16f628a la dos protecciones que trae el soft de pickit2 (code y data protect) todo funciono a las mil maravillas, ahora a la hora de actualizar el codigo del pic , al querer escribirlo nuevamente me sale programming failed at program memory adress 0x000000
> Aclaro que el pickit me reconoce el pic, me lo deja borrar, leer, pero al momento de escribir  ERROR!.
> Alguna idea de porque o como solucionarlo?





Prueba desactivando la casilla de la escritura de la EEprom en la parte inferior de la pantalla inicial del programa del pickit2.

Eso me pasaba a mi con mi primer quemador.


----------



## muessli (Nov 27, 2010)

> Prueba desactivando la casilla de la escritura de la EEprom en la parte inferior de la pantalla inicial del programa del pickit2.
> 
> Eso me pasaba a mi con mi primer quemador.



Hola Juxn3, ya probe eso y me sigue dando el mismo error. que sera entonces?


----------



## Juxn3 (Nov 27, 2010)

muessli dijo:


> Hola Juxn3, ya probe eso y me sigue dando el mismo error. que sera entonces?



Ese error corresponde a una diferencia de programa entre el que cargaste para grabar y el que se grabo en el pic, posiblemente el pic tiene daños en la ram donde no se deja copiar.


----------



## J2C (Nov 27, 2010)

Muessli

Prueba con "*Control P*" y/o "*Control D*" en cualquier pantalla del PicKit2 para desactivar las opciones de "*Program Protect*" y "*Data Protect*", fijate que al lado de Device, debajo de la Configuración no aparezca ningun texto en *rojo*. 

Cuando proteges algo te quedara por *Defecto* (Default) la opción esa.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## muessli (Nov 27, 2010)

> Ese error corresponde a una diferencia de programa entre el que cargaste para grabar y el que se grabo en el pic, posiblemente el pic tiene daños en la ram donde no se deja copiar.


Juxn3, lo extraño es que no deberia haberse roto nada, era un codigo muy simple de prender unos leds.Ademas el pic nunca fue mas alla del protoboard, no se como se podria haber roto algo de la mamoria.



> Prueba con "Control P" y/o "Control D" en cualquier pantalla del PicKit2 para desactivar las opciones de "Program Protect" y "Data Protect", fijate que al lado de Device, debajo de la Configuración no aparezca ningun texto en rojo.
> 
> Cuando proteges algo te quedara por Defecto (Default) la opción esa.



Hola JuanKa, tambien probe desactivar los protect (ambos), pero es lo mismo, sigue sin poder grabar nuevamente.


----------



## J2C (Nov 27, 2010)

Muessli

El 16F628A tiene el pin #10 RB4/PGM que habilita la LVP (programacion con bajo voltaje) si esta a "1" (+5V), como tu dices que siempre lo has tenido en el Protoboard me imagine que con el circuito conectado y no estoy seguro si eso podria provocar problemas.

Por otro lado alguna vez he leido con otros Programas de Software y otros Programadores de Hardware que dicho PGM/RB4 (pin #10) debe estar a masa durante la programación que realizamos con VPP (+13V) en el pin #4 (MCLR).

Sino deberiamos pensar que ese Micro se malogro por ESD (Descargas Electro-Estaticas).

Espero ser de ayuda. Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Perdona mi demora en responderte.-


----------



## muessli (Nov 29, 2010)

Hola J2C, bueno gracias por lo que me comentas, voy a ver si descubro que sucedio.
Saludos.


----------



## tecnels (Nov 29, 2010)

Hola Moyano.  Primera vez que escribo en este foro, disculpen cualquier ignorancia. El caso es que yo reparo TVs y en muchos caso hay que reprogramar las eeprom (24Cxx). Venía programandolas con el Ponyprog y su dispositivo de conexión serial, pero como se dañó mi PC y las PCs modernas no traen el conector serial (Com1, Com2) me veo en la necesidad de usar un programador USB. Y lo que quiero saber 1) Si este programador tuyo me sirve. 2) Y si sirve, la conexión de la eeprom es directa a la interface (dispositivo)????  y 3) Como es dicha conexión ( Osea que pines de la eeprom van conectados a la interface en J2)  Bueno creo que me comprendes lo que te que te quiero decir. Disculpa la molestia y de antemano te agradezco Cualquier ayuda que me puedas brindar. 
Espero tu respuesta. 
Suerte y éxitos.....


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 29, 2010)

Hola tecnels, te paso a responder:

1 - Si te sirve para las memorias eeprom de televisores, para ver cual programa buscá en la ayuda del pickit2 que trae la aplicación.
2 - La conexión no es directa. Luego pongo como van conectadas las memorias.


----------



## tecnels (Nov 29, 2010)

Gracias amigo Moyano.   Espero tu valiosas explicación de la conexión
De nuevo gracias.
Te dejo mi correo si deseas contactar conmigo personalmente por el messenger (*políticas@delforo.com*) 
Bueno amigo te deseo muchos éxitos....


*Como no cumplo las Políticas del Foro. Me editaron el mensaje.*​


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 29, 2010)

Connections for 24LC devices
        ---------------------------------------
        PICkit 2 Pin             24LC Device Pin (DIP)
        (2) Vdd !                8 Vcc
        (3) GND                  4 Vss
        (5) PGC                  6 SCL (driven as push-pull)
        (6) AUX                  5 SDA (requires pullup)
                                 7 WP - disabled (GND)
                                 1, 2, 3 Ax pins
                                    Connect to Vdd or GND per
                                    datasheet and to set address

	! 24LC devices may not program properly below 3.6V VDD.
          This is a limitation of the PICkit 2 AUX IO pin.


        Connections for 25LC devices
        ---------------------------------------
        PICkit 2 Pin             25LC Device Pin (DIP)
        (1) VPP                  1 nCS
        (2) Vdd                  8 Vcc
        (3) GND                  4 Vss
        (4) PGD                  2 SO
        (5) PGC                  6 SCK
        (6) AUX                  5 SI
                                 7 nHOLD - disabled (Vdd)
                                 3 nWP - disabled (Vdd)


        Connections for 93LC devices
        ---------------------------------------
        PICkit 2 Pin             93LC Device Pin (DIP)
        (1) VPP                  1 CS
        (2) Vdd                  8 Vcc
        (3) GND                  5 Vss
        (4) PGD                  4 DO
        (5) PGC                  2 CLK
        (6) AUX                  3 DI
                                 7 PE - enabled (Vdd)
                                 6 'C' Device ORG 
                                    Set to select word size

ahi están como se conectan las memorias soportadas....ahor si necesitas un esquema mañana lo subo


----------



## dumi (Dic 1, 2010)

Hola! quería montar un grabador de pics por usb y despues de buscar un buen rato pienso que esta es la mejor opción. 

Alguien podría indicarme la última versión que se ha diseñado?¿ Existe algún diseño que incluya los zócalos en la propia placa?¿ E visto que mucha genta monta una pcb separada para los zócalos, alguien tiene esos diseños?¿ 

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## radiofana (Dic 5, 2010)

Hola,soy nuevo en el foro,y quería agradecer el excelente trabajo que han hecho.
Después de mucho tiempo de trabajar con mi JDM,construí la versión de Suky,y funciona perfectamente.
Lo probé con f628a,f877a y f84a,siempre bién.
Pero tengo una duda:cuando arranca el PICKIT2,me presenta el famoso cartel "PICKIT2 VPP voltage level error",pero cuando entro en Tools>Troubleshooting>Verify VPP,el test es correcto,unos 12-12,1V(confirmado en la salida,con el multímetro).
¿Es correcto pensar que el error se deba a que al bootear no alcance el tiempo  para que la tensión se eleve al valor correcto?
A alguien más le indica el mismo error??
Aclaro que me leí las 82 páginas del hilo,pero no me quedó claro este punto.
Un acordial saludo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 5, 2010)

Hola radiofana, trata con reinstalar el sistema operativo del PicKit2, en una de esas el problema desaparece. Por lo menos a mi me desapareció el problema con eso..


----------



## radiofana (Dic 5, 2010)

Hola Jonathan,lo recargué un par de veces.
Seguiré haciedo pruebas,y te cuento.Gracias.


----------



## perlocus (Dic 6, 2010)

Hola a todos!! quería comentarles que ya hice el montaje de mi Pickit2 apoyado en el material que muy amablemente han compartido; quise hacer todo en una sola placa tanto el quemador como la base zif, ademas  les cuento que utilice una bobina de 1.5mH que encontre en una fuente de PC vieja y me anda de maravilla, hasta ahora no he tenido problemas, lo he ensayado con los pic: 12f69, 12f675, 16f84 , 16f877a, ademas lo he ensayado tanto en PCs de escritorio como portátiles con Win 7 y todo marcha super bien... muchas gracias Moyano y muchas gracias a todos los que amablemente comparten sus trabajos.


Saludos!!


----------



## ruse85 (Dic 11, 2010)

espe que algien me pueda ayudar lo mas pronto posible
instale el pickit2 y arme en protobord el esquematico de felix pero cunado conecto el usb no lo detecta
que puedo hacer


----------



## radiofana (Dic 11, 2010)

Hola ruse85,verifica las conexiones del usb,es fácil confundirse.
Está bien grabado el pic??Verifica el firmware en el mismo.
Revisa todas las conexiones un par de veces,y ojo con los proto,a veces dan dolores de cabeza,por falsos contactos:enfadado:
Suerte!


----------



## ruse85 (Dic 11, 2010)

radiofana dijo:


> Hola ruse85,verifica las conexiones del usb,es fácil confundirse.
> Está bien grabado el pic??Verifica el firmware en el mismo.
> Revisa todas las conexiones un par de veces,y ojo con los proto,a veces dan dolores de cabeza,por falsos contactos:enfadado:
> Suerte!



y como verifico el firmware


----------



## radiofana (Dic 11, 2010)

Leyendo el pic grabado,para ver si quedó bién.
Con que grabaste el 2550?
Si usas ICProg,o WinPic800,puedes verificar que haya quedado bien grabado.
Tu puerto usb,está bien conectado en la placa?
Tienes 5V en el pic?


----------



## seramaco (Dic 14, 2010)

Novato
Buenas tardes soy nuevo en el foro y quisiera montar el que mador pickit2 pero antes quisiera saber si el software que utiliza el quemador solo necesita un archivo .hex para quemar, yo utlizo el ccs compiler este me genera un archivo .hex al compilar entonces quisiera saber si este arcivo lo puedo utilizar en el software del pichit para quemar


----------



## ByAxel (Dic 14, 2010)

seramaco dijo:


> Novato
> Buenas tardes soy nuevo en el foro y quisiera montar el que mador pickit2 pero antes quisiera saber si el software que utiliza el quemador solo necesita un archivo .hex para quemar, yo utlizo el ccs compiler este me genera un archivo .hex al compilar entonces quisiera saber si este arcivo lo puedo utilizar en el software del pichit para quemar


Bienvenido.
Todo compilador para PIC genera un archivo *.HEX, es el formato que puede abrir el PicKit para grabar el firmware en el PIC.


----------



## seramaco (Dic 14, 2010)

Muchas gracias por tu pronta RTA ByAxel :

Para Perlocus:Me parece exelente tu diseño, pero tengo una dudilla este utiliza los mismos componenetes del clon origimal desarrollado por Moyano jhonatan(los que estan en la pagina principal del foro)a quien agradezco su valiozo aporte. Perlocus no se si podrias colocar un  esque matico para poder ver bien la conexion a la base ZIP.Le agradezco su colaboracion de antemano.


Otra dudilla para todos: Sera que podria cargarle el  programa principal al 18f2550 con este quemador serial:


----------



## perlocus (Dic 17, 2010)

Hola seramaco!!,gracias por lo de mi diseño la verdad es que toda la información la obtuve de varios archivos que descargue de este foro, los diseños no varían mucho unos de otros, el que escogí no tiene implementado lo de la programada a bajo voltaje (3.3V) ya que por ahora no lo necesito.
Adjunto te dejo los archivos que escogí de todos los que vi, también debido a ke necesitaba todo en una sola placa y en un solo zif monte el diseño en Proteus y los archivos están adjuntos también, espero y te puedan servir.

Saludos!!


----------



## elia (Dic 20, 2010)

Hola!

Perdonad mi intromisión, pero estoy bastante desesperada! Soy nueva en esto y necesito ayuda!

Alguien sabe cómo hacer un programador PIC para el nuevo pic18f14k50? No encuentro programadores para 20 pins.

Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## ByAxel (Dic 20, 2010)

elia dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Perdonad mi intromisión, pero estoy bastante desesperada! Soy nueva en esto y necesito ayuda!
> 
> ...


Hola.
El PicKit2 si soporta ese PIC. Ubica los pines Vdd, Vss, Vpp/MCLR, PGD y PGC en la hoja de datos del PIC18F14K50 los cuales son usados para grabar el PIC y los conectas directamente al pickit a los pines con el mismo nombre.
Al igual para otros programadores que soporten este PIC, solo ubica los pines de grabación, los conectas y ya te debe de funcionar.
saludos.


----------



## J2C (Dic 20, 2010)

También es recomendable que el pin correspondiente a *PGM* lo pongas fijo a masa para que no entre involuntariamente en el modo de programación a bajo voltaje (*LVP*).

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## electroconico (Dic 20, 2010)

Yo arme este con unas modificaciones y asesoramiento de SUKY

Programa 5v y 3.3v


----------



## elia (Dic 20, 2010)

Muchas gracias de verdad!!!!

Mañana mismo lo pruebo!


----------



## xalapigonia (Dic 22, 2010)

hola amigos, gracias a la informacion que pude obtener de este post, pude armar un modelo de programador de pickit 2, bueno la verdad es que con el esquema electronico hice mi propia pista, bueno me pidieron ke venda el primero asi ke tuve ke hacerme otro pero me encontre con este problema:

NO RECONOCE EL PIC18F2550, HICE UNAS PRUEBAS CON OTROS MODELOS DE OTRA SERIE 16F Y NO TUVE PROBLEMAS ACA LES ADJUNTO EL ZIF, PORFAVOR SI ALGUIEN ME PODRIA AYUDAR LA VERDAD NO SE QUE PASE, YA QUE EN EL ANTERIOR NO TUVE PROBLEMAS

Aca les dejoe el esuqema zif


----------



## electroconico (Dic 22, 2010)

Has probado que no tenga problemas solo con el ICSP ??? es decir , sin usar el zocalo ???

Asi desacartas problema de programación.


----------



## charles bueno (Dic 23, 2010)

Que tal amigos del foro. Quisiera preguntar sobre la funcionalidad del boton start, es necesario?. Que pasa si dejo el pin b5 del boton al aire.  Gracias


----------



## electroconico (Dic 23, 2010)

charles bueno dijo:


> Que tal amigos del foro. Quisiera preguntar sobre la funcionalidad del boton start, es necesario?. Que pasa si dejo el pin b5 del boton al aire.  Gracias


Ese botón sirve para para programar en caso de que actives la opción en el programa del pickit2 , osea , en vez de presionar en el la ventana de la aplicación, conectado tu pickit2 lo presionas y listo , empieza a programar.

Ahora si lo usas con la Logic TOOL , si estas revisando una trama , el botón sirve para salir de la espera.YA que se queda a que ocurra un flanco de subida o baja según le seleccionaste , y si este no llega ahí se queda echando raíces . es como una función de salida.

Saludos!


----------



## charles bueno (Dic 27, 2010)

que tal amigo electroconico. agradesco tu respuesta. seguire entonces los esquemas tal cual se han planteado.  excelente los aportes que se hacen a traves del foro.


----------



## memowwe (Dic 29, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Bueno no a pasado ni un día pero por las buenas críticas que he recibido por parte del foro pongo a su disposición 2 videos que muestran al pickit2 en funcionamiento. Uno de los videos muestra como el pickit2 clone programa mi picdem board con un pic16f887. Y el otro video es para mostrar el proceso de actualización via usb directa del firmware del pickit2.
> 
> ...




jala  muy  bien yo lo arme y  me funciono  a la primera, incluso reailize  algunas modificacione externas  para  programar la  nueva  linea pic16f8127 lo he  prestado  y no me lo han regresado ,,asi  que tube que desempolvar el  viejo  jdm


----------



## elia (Dic 30, 2010)

Perdonad de nuevo, soy nueva en esto pero... de verdad no hay forma sencilla de grabar un PIC con pines USB des del USB del PC? Es que hasta ahora habia programado con atmel y bastaban unas simples resistencias!!!

Gracias!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 30, 2010)

elia no entiendo tu consulta...si me decís de querer grabar el PIC directamente por usb no se puede..tenés que usar el firmwarel del micro..o en su defecto usar un bootloader USB en caso de usar el PIC18f250.


----------



## elia (Ene 1, 2011)

Gracias Moyano, evidentemente suponia que no se podia, sinó para que tanto lio todos vosotros!

Simplemente me refería al complicado hardware, si tan sólo quieres usar pocas veces un PIC. Con los de ATMEL por USB el hardware contiene, para programarlo, unas cuatro resistencias entre PC y el micro (a parte del cristal claro). 

Y para usar un Bootlader, si no voy confundida, igualmente necesito gravarlo la primera vez!

Gracias de todos modos!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 1, 2011)

Te explico un poco elias para que tengas una idea:

Una vez que armas el programador, el mismo te sirve para grabar microcontroladores vacios. Cuando tenés un microcontrolador vacio, no hay manera que lo grabes de forma directa sin usar un programador o un bootloader.

Por esto tienes 2 opciones:
1 - Armar el programador y usarlo para grabar tus micros. Esta opción es la más conveniente ya que no usas memoria del micro y sabés que te va a funcionar bien siempre.
2 - Grabar una única vez un bootloader con lo cual no necesitarías el programador , nada más que una vez. Esta opción consume ROM del microcontrolador y puede ser suceptible a errores.


----------



## elia (Ene 2, 2011)

Gracias, de verdad!!!


----------



## Riveay (Ene 16, 2011)

Hola, 

Puedo usar el software de http://sitionica.com.ar para quemar el 18F2550 desde el quemador que adjunto?

Gracias.


----------



## J2C (Ene 16, 2011)

Riveay

El software de Sitionica es exclusivo para el programador propio que se comunica por USB a la PC. Tu en cambio piensas usar una variante del programador JDM que se comunica por puerto COM a la PC.

Deberas buscar un software que te permita comunicarte con ese programador Olimex por puerto COM.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Riveay (Ene 16, 2011)

Muchas gracias por responder.

Podrá funcionarme el winpic800? tienen un programador usb también ellos pero parece que también el software puede ser usado con otros programadores porque hay una nota abajo que dice q los dispositivos en azul solo son compatibles con el quemador usb que ellos hacen.

Asi que si hay PICs que no están en azul talvez pueda ser usado con otro programador.

Alguien que haya usado el winpic800 con el JDM?

Gracias.

Programador USB de winpic800


----------



## J2C (Ene 17, 2011)

Riveay

El software de WinPic800 te sirve *perfectamente* para programar tu PIC18F2550 con el programador Olimex por puerto COM, solo debes configurarlo adecuadamente en la sección de "*Configuración* ... *Hardware*" eligiendo el "*JDM Programmer*" y el puerto COMx que poseas en tu PC.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Riveay (Ene 17, 2011)

Muchas gracias J2C

En este momento salgo por los componentes 

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## memowwe (Ene 21, 2011)

elia dijo:


> Perdonad de nuevo, soy nueva en esto pero... de verdad no hay forma sencilla de grabar un PIC con pines USB des del USB del PC? Es que hasta ahora habia programado con atmel y bastaban unas simples resistencias!!!
> 
> Gracias!




es  posible grabar el microcontrolador sin un programador , solo hay que usar el programdor una sola vez,(para grabarle el  Bootloader) y  despues las veses que quieras volverlo  a reprogramar, pero sin programador, solo con el cable usb directo d ela pc al microcontrolador,  busca  bottloader para  pic1XXX, segun el micro  que uses, suerte ¡¡¡


----------



## memowwe (Ene 23, 2011)

seramaco dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu pronta RTA ByAxel :
> 
> Para Perlocus:Me parece exelente tu diseño, pero tengo una dudilla este utiliza los mismos componenetes del clon origimal desarrollado por Moyano jhonatan(los que estan en la pagina principal del foro)a quien agradezco su valiozo aporte. Perlocus no se si podrias colocar un  esque matico para poder ver bien la conexion a la base ZIP.Le agradezco su colaboracion de antemano.
> 
> ...



parece una variante del jdm, yo use el JDM, para  programar el pic18f4550  y el pic18f2550 y funciono bien


----------



## mcaco (Ene 24, 2011)

Buenas, este finde termine de armar el programador y funciona de maravillas, arme el que publico nuestro compañero Jackcer (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...s-puerto-usb-pickit2-clone-18080/index67.html). Lo más complicado (además de la prolijidad que hay que tener en este PCB por el tamaño y proximidad de las pistas) fue programar el 18f2550, les comento mi experiencia por si a alguien le sirve.
Comenzó la noche del viernes y tenía ganas de dejar todo preparado para el sábado ponerme a armar la placa. Comencé por armarme un JDM Plus que esta acá en el foro, cuando termino lo probé con 16f84 y ni lo leía y menos los grababa (estaba usando winpic800). En ese momento me decepcione pero también tenía  en mente que este programador tiene este tipo de problemas, por lo que así me decidí a buscar mi viejo PicPro 2 (es por puerto paralelo y pablin tiene una versión piola de este es más reducida que la que hice en su momento hace como 7 años) lo que tiene de bueno este programador es que usa una fuente de poder externa con lo que reduce estos tipos de problemas. Bueno cuestión que después de 3 horas de buscar entre los cacharros lo encontré. Configuro el WinPic para que usa este programador y pruebo, oh sorpresa tampoco anda, me pregunto qué pasa!!!! Cuando recordé que con este programador usaba el IcProg así que lo descargue, aplique el parche para que funcione en winxp ahora pruebo con icProg y si funciona, entonces probé nuevamente el IcProg con el JDM y oh sorpresa también funcionaba. El problema está en que el IcProg no tiene el 2550 en la lista de pic a programar, pero si el 4550 que en cuento a la distribución de memoria es la misma que el 2550. Entonces decidí probar y programar el 2550 usando el icprog seteado para que programe un 4550, el pic se programo pero con errores, que comenzaban en la dirección 1000, probé varias veces y siempre lo mismo, pero cono parte del programa estaba decidí montarlo en el PCB y conectarlo a la pc para ve que pasaba, mi sorpresa fue que Windows reconoció el hard como HID, pero el programador tenía el led de busy parpadeando constante mente eso me indico que algo no estaba bien (lo que era de esperar, no?) así que abrí el soft de pickit y me sale un mensaje que decía que el programador no tenia SO que se lo cargue, así que fui a tolos -> download programmer Sisop elegí el hex y salió andando.

No sé si habrá sido suerte o qué pero quizá esto le sirva a alguien que este luchando por programar el 2550. Prueben con el Icprog y mándenlo a ver qué pasa.

Saludos y gracias por la ayuda, en breve les voy a subir fotos de este y otro proyectos en los que estuve trabajando.


Saludos.


PD: perdon por lo largo de post.


----------



## cris3D (Ene 24, 2011)

mcaco,

intenta armarte este, me fue relativamente sencillo,


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ontar-despues-pickit2-clone-40738/#post339141

puedes montarlo en el proto y son pocos componentes


----------



## J2C (Ene 24, 2011)

MCaco

Felicitaciones por tu Programador y perseverancia para hacerlo funcionar. A todos nos ha pasado algo y especialmente a mi que termine haciendo en una plaqueta perforada el de Pablin para poder programar el PIC18F2550, exactamente como te paso a ti.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## mcaco (Ene 24, 2011)

Gracias por las respuestas, cramso, arme el JDM que me propones pero lo que trate de explicar es que no me funciono con el WinPic800 creo que la vercion que tengo es la 3.64b pero si con el ICProg, mi intencion con esto es quiza ayudar a alguien que  se este volviendo loco tratando de hacer andar el programador con el winpic (me parece que en mi caso el problema es del soft y como este maneja las señales de los puertos) para darle otra opcion, el Icprog y explicar como yo programe el pic con este programa.
J2C no sabes como me identifique con tus posts dentro de este tema.

Saludos.
PD: Proximamente fotos.


----------



## ruse85 (Ene 24, 2011)

hola a todos! estoy armando pickit despues de un largo trabajo ya casi esta listo me falma montar algunos componente. este es el pickit que estoy armando cuando lo termine pongo unas fotos.


----------



## joshuerm (Ene 24, 2011)

Te quedo muy bien, felicitaciones, que posibilidad hay de que dejes los esquemas y el board para realizarlo

saludos

jose


----------



## ruse85 (Ene 24, 2011)

joshuerm dijo:


> Te quedo muy bien, felicitaciones, que posibilidad hay de que dejes los esquemas y el board para realizarlo
> 
> saludos
> 
> jose



nadamas deja lo acabo y lo cheko que no tenga ningun problema que lo dudo que tenga un problema y lo pongo todo lo ecesario para armarlo.


----------



## joshuerm (Ene 24, 2011)

ok, estare pendiente, gracias

jose


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 25, 2011)

Excelente diseño te felicito te ha quedado genial !


----------



## ruse85 (Ene 25, 2011)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Excelente diseño te felicito te ha quedado genial !



de casualidad no tienes un esquematico de  socket zero esfuerzo para para el pickit


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 26, 2011)

Creo que si, pero tengo que buscarlo entre mis archivos...cualquier cosa que lo encuentre te lo subo por acá.


----------



## flandul (Ene 26, 2011)

Muy buenas, perdonar mi ignorancia pero me he dado cuenta al realizar el esquemático de los zócalos para pickit que los Dspic llevan en la patilla 27 y 28 (dip28) y 39 y 40 (dip40) AVdd y AVss. Estos pins los conecto a Vdd y GND del CISP? Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 26, 2011)

Nunca he trabajado con esos micros...fijate en su hoja de datos.


----------



## mcaco (Feb 1, 2011)

Bueno como lo prometido es deuda aca estan las fotos:
http://img141.imageshack.us/i/24012011038.jpg/

http://img832.imageshack.us/i/24012011041.jpg/

http://img248.imageshack.us/i/24012011040.jpg/

http://img227.imageshack.us/i/24012011039.jpg/


Saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 1, 2011)

Te ha quedado excelente, te felicito !


----------



## mcaco (Feb 1, 2011)

Muchas Gracias Jonathan, a vos y a  todos los miembros del foro por compartir la info, los proyecto, etc.

Abrazos.


----------



## J2C (Feb 1, 2011)

MCaco

Te quedo EXCELENTE, mis felicitaciones.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Nunainos (Feb 3, 2011)

Hola amigos, ¿como están?

Primero de todo, déjenme felicitarles por todo el esfuerzo que se están tomando para lograr estos maravillosos diseños.

Ahora tengo un problema y discúlpenme porque soy un principiante recontra-novato, y es que entre los diseños de Moyano, Ruse 85, y todos los demas no se cual es el que debo seleccionar para poder armarlo. ¿Me podriaís indicar cual debo empezar a armar? es que me hago un tremendo lío, y no se si es que uno es para unos pics, otro para otros, no sé, en fin que me lío.

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra atención.

Un saludo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 3, 2011)

Todos funcionan correctamente....depende de cual diseño te guste....


----------



## Nunainos (Feb 4, 2011)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Todos funcionan correctamente....depende de cual diseño te guste....


Moyano, ¿El tuyo lleva zócalo ZIF?, es que ahora mismo no recuerdo. Si es así, me puedes pasar el esquemático y todo lo necesario para poder realizarlo, si no es  mucha molestia.

Gracias una vez más.

Saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 4, 2011)

El mio no lleva ZIF por que está pensado para usarse en conjunto con placas experimentales y de desarrollo en donde se usa un conector ICSP.

Fijate en los post anteriores , hay muchos usuarios que lo han armado usando el zócalo ZIF.


----------



## antoniotd (Feb 4, 2011)

Buenas quisiera saber que accion realiza la bobina de 680uH y saber si se puede conseguir el codigo fuente del firmware que se le carga al pic ya que estoy buscando que es lo que hace exactamente.


----------



## ByAxel (Feb 5, 2011)

antoniotd dijo:


> Buenas quisiera saber que accion realiza la bobina de 680uH y saber si se puede conseguir el codigo fuente del firmware que se le carga al pic ya que estoy buscando que es lo que hace exactamente.



La bobina junto con un truco del PIC eleva el voltaje de 5V a 12/13V aprox. para el VPP y el firmawe está disponible hace tiempo en la misma web... todo está echo en el compilador C18 de Microchip...
PicKit2 Firmware Sourse Code

saludos.


----------



## antoniotd (Feb 5, 2011)

A ok gracias pero lo que veo es un pdf no si se el programa ya estara pasado a manera de yo lo pueda ver asi de esa manera identificar lo que esta haciendo el. Lo que me int ereza es ver como el manda la informacion al pic a programar como hace para generar el clock y el envio de la data.


----------



## Nunainos (Feb 8, 2011)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> El mio no lleva ZIF por que está pensado para usarse en conjunto con placas experimentales y de desarrollo en donde se usa un conector ICSP.
> 
> Fijate en los post anteriores , hay muchos usuarios que lo han armado usando el zócalo ZIF.



Hola de nuevo Moyano, perdona mi insistencia y por supuesto las molestias.  ¿Que quieres decir con ICSP?, imagino que el pic en cuestion esta ya en un circuito y ¿lo programamos mediante el programador a través del ICSP?
Perdona mi ignorancia, pero como te dije soy novato y necesito aprender mucho.

He repasado el hilo como tres veces, y como cada miembro ha hecho uno, pues me lio muchisimo. 

Gracias una vez mas.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 8, 2011)

*ICSP: *Significa In circuit serial programming (programación serial en placa). Con este método no necesitas sacar el microcontrolador de la placa en donde está la aplicación. 


> imagino que el pic en cuestion esta ya en un circuito y ¿lo programamos mediante el programador a través del ICSP?


exacto !


----------



## carlper07 (Feb 8, 2011)

hola moyano... tengo un problema con mi clone, sucede que intento leer cualquier dispositivo y me sale error en el nivel de voltaje de Vpp, tengo una bobina de 610uH, podria ser esto??.... Me podrias quitar la duda de que funcion cumple el switch en el programador (por cierto arme el programador recomendado por suky) ya que veo que lo que hace es colocar a Vdd o a tierrra el pin PGM del pic, pero cual debe ser su estado???

Disculpa tantas preguntas pero es que estoy haciendo mi proyecto de grado y requiero de un programador con suma urgencia!!!...

Otra cosa medi los niveles de tension y estos fueron

Para pics de 5 Volts
Vdd = 4.0
Vpp = no mide

Para pics de 3.3 Volts
Vdd = 2.75
Vpp = no mide


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 9, 2011)

es un error de montaje del hardware ...mostrame el lado de soldaduras de tu programador.


----------



## Jikugy Holie (Feb 9, 2011)

Buen día a toda la gente del foro si pudieran aclararme una duda estaría muy agradecido ya que este tema me pareció muy interesante y deseo armar lo que publico nuestro compañero Jackcer (Programador de micro controladores PIC y memorias por puerto USB PICKIT2 CLONE) pero me cuesta un poquito todavía terminar de entender los diagramas rápidamente y no localizo la lista de materiales para su confección si alguien pudiera facilitármela muy agradecido porque he leído casi todas las paginas y no logro encontrar la lista desde ya muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## carlper07 (Feb 9, 2011)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> es un error de montaje del hardware ...mostrame el lado de soldaduras de tu programador.



Hola moyano...

Estas son las imagenes del programador....

Gracias por la ayuda!!!


----------



## ruse85 (Feb 9, 2011)

tengo un pequeño problema soy de Mexico D.F y no encuentro el mcp6002 y la bobina de 680 me podrian decir donde consigo esos dos componentes me urgen para acabar el pickit2 clone. y ya cuando lo termine subo mas fotos del pickit.


----------



## Nunainos (Feb 10, 2011)

Hola de nuevo amigo Moyano. Me ha atraido mucho el programor que hizo blessed. De hecho ya tengo impreso el circuito en hoja para poder llevalo al pcb, pero necesito ayuda. en las fotos ademas de los leds que indican el pic que esta programando, hay otros dos "rojo" para "busy" y "verde" para "power" pero en el diseño no estan y no se como ponerlos.

Me he hecho un lio porque no se si el tuyo está completo, quiero decir, si está listo para llevar a pcb.

Muchas gracias, amigo.


----------



## carlper07 (Feb 10, 2011)

carlper07 dijo:


> Hola moyano...
> 
> Estas son las imagenes del programador....
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda!!!



Hola Moyano...........

Ya corregí el problema del Vdd... pero el Vpp no se corrige.......Gracias por tu ayuda!!!!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 11, 2011)

Estuve viendo las fotos...y disculpame si te ofende pero tu placa se ve muy mal...lo mejor es que lo armes nuevamente. El problema radica en las soldaduras...hay veces que uno piensa que están todas bien y no se tocan unas con otras..pero un simple hilo de estaño puede ocasionarte el problema y no lo vas a ver.

Mi recomendación es armar nuevamente el PCB y probar..porque no existen problemas de hardware en el diseño de Suky...yo mismo lo he probado y me ha funcionado a la perfección.

nunainos:


> Hola de nuevo amigo Moyano. Me ha atraido mucho el programor que hizo  blessed. De hecho ya tengo impreso el circuito en hoja para poder  llevalo al pcb, pero necesito ayuda. en las fotos ademas de los leds que  indican el pic que esta programando, hay otros dos "rojo" para "busy" y  "verde" para "power" pero en el diseño no estan y no se como ponerlos.
> 
> Me he hecho un lio porque no se si el tuyo está completo, quiero decir, si está listo para llevar a pcb.
> 
> Muchas gracias, amigo.



Mi PCB está listo para armar...tiene 2 LED'S busy y power...asi que si querés armalo  que no vas a tener problemas.


----------



## Nunainos (Feb 11, 2011)

Hola de nuevo amigo, gracias, primero que todo, por prestarme atención y tan rápido.

No  sé si al final a tu proyecto le pusiste (según lo que he leido en este  hilo) zócalo zif, bueno eso es lo de menos, el tema es que como he visto  tantos adjuntos, realmente no se cual es.

¿Te sería mucha molestia que me lo pasaras, por favor?

Mi correo es nunainos@gmail.com, que por supuesto, para lo que necesites.

Mi  más sincero agradecimiento. He de decir que con personas como tú y como la del resto de foreros que he encontrado en este gran foro,  resulta agradable aprender y zambullirse en el bonito mundo de la  electronica. Disculpa si te aburro con mis dudas, pero soy nuevo en esto  y con muchas ganas de aprender.

Un fuerte abrazo.

Sólo por saciar mi curiosidad, Moyano ¿me puedes indicar, que tendría que hacer o de donde tendría que conecar los led de busy y power?

Te dejo las imagenes.

Muchas gracias y perdona las molestias.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 11, 2011)

Hola como estas.

Led busy....tenés que conectar el ánodo del led al pin 11 del microcontrolador y el cátodo a una resistencia de 1k5 a masa.
Led power...tenés que conectar el ánodo del led VDD (No Vusb)...esto quiere decir que lo conectes donde conectas el pin 20 del micro. El voltaje del USB lo usas en caso de que programes un circuito sin alimentación ; si usas alimentación desde la tarjeta que estés programando no podés usar la tensión del USB.

el cátodo del led power con una resistencia de 1K5 a masa.


Yo estoy realizando mi propia versión de la placa del programador con ZIF incorporado pero todavía no la termino, en cuanto termine subo todo para que la armen.


----------



## Nunainos (Feb 12, 2011)

Hola de nuevo amigo Moyano. A ver, lo siento mucho, pero como te digo se mas de la reproduccion de las gallinas que de electronica.

Creo que sería mejor editar el circuito en eagle, pero no me deja, no se por que no me deja editar, porque de hecho hay un "pad" (creo que se llama asi, donde se mete las patitas de los componente) que toca con una pista, lo he intentado editar para moverlo un poco y que no toque pero no puedo, o no sé.

¿de dónde saco la masa? habra que hacer una nueva pista no?? y otra que salga del pin11??

Lo que no he entendido muy bien es lo que me has explicado del led power, ¿te importa explicarmelo mejor?

Muchas gracias maestro.

Un abrazo.


----------



## norman sanchez (Feb 12, 2011)

hola tengo una pequeña duda soy new en esto, lo que pasa es que ya queme un pic y quiero hacer otra programacion pero no se como borro el trabajo anterior por donde lo soluciono gracias a todos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 12, 2011)

> Hola de nuevo amigo Moyano. A ver, lo siento mucho, pero como te digo se  mas de la reproduccion de las gallinas que de electronica.
> 
> Creo que sería mejor editar el circuito en eagle, pero no me deja, no se  por que no me deja editar, porque de hecho hay un "pad" (creo que se  llama asi, donde se mete las patitas de los componente) que toca con una  pista, lo he intentado editar para moverlo un poco y que no toque pero  no puedo, o no sé.
> 
> ...



Pasame el archivo de Eagle asi te lo modifico.

El led powe es un indicador de que hay alimentación nomás.



> hola tengo una pequeña duda soy new en esto, lo que pasa es que ya queme  un pic y quiero hacer otra programacion pero no se como borro el  trabajo anterior por donde lo soluciono gracias a todos.



Solamente sobrescribe el trabajo anterior con el nuevo..


----------



## antoniotd (Feb 12, 2011)

Quisiera saber como hacen para activarses las señales VPP_PUMP, VPP_FD, VPP_ON, y el MCLR. No se como activar esas señales me imagino que es por medio de la programacion que se le coloca al 18f2550 pero lo que yo quiero hacer es ver si puedo hacer esa programacion ya que es parte de un trabajo que tengo que realizar.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 12, 2011)

Eso lo hace el firmware del PIC y no se puede realizar de forma manual....


----------



## carlper07 (Feb 13, 2011)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Estuve viendo las fotos...y disculpame si te ofende pero tu placa se ve muy mal...lo mejor es que lo armes nuevamente. El problema radica en las soldaduras...hay veces que uno piensa que están todas bien y no se tocan unas con otras..pero un simple hilo de estaño puede ocasionarte el problema y no lo vas a ver.
> 
> Mi recomendación es armar nuevamente el PCB y probar..porque no existen problemas de hardware en el diseño de Suky...yo mismo lo he probado y me ha funcionado a la perfección.
> 
> ...



Hola Moyano...

Segui tu consejo y cambie el PCB e inclusive me tome todo el tiempo del mundo para soldar las piezas, pero sigue saliendo el mismo error!!! del Vpp.... me doy por vencido con este programador.... me puedes dar el link del tuyo? 

Gracias por tu ayuda!!


----------



## Psyco83 (Feb 13, 2011)

Para @carlper07 está en la primera página de este tema...
Yo armé el de Moyano y trabaja excelente

Saludos


----------



## carlper07 (Feb 13, 2011)

Psyco83 dijo:


> Para @carlper07 está en la primera página de este tema...
> Yo armé el de Moyano y trabaja excelente
> 
> Saludos



Gracias Psyco83....


----------



## Psyco83 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hace 4 días lo terminé de armar, lo he estado probando este tiempo y no ha dado ningún inconveniente, subo las imágenes de como me quedó, lo que si te recomiendo carlper07 es que hagas muy bien las soldaduras ya que no las veo muy bien hechas en esas imagenes que subistes y así, aunque ahora hagas el PCB de Moyano te va a seguir dando problemas, espero no te molestes pero revisa bien tu técnica de soldadura, toma tiempo y práctica dominar bien esto, te lo digo yo por experiencia aunque no sea un maestro jajaja.

Saludos


----------



## Nunainos (Feb 13, 2011)

Hola de nuevo amigo Moyano, aqui te paso el esquemático y el pcb. Lo que me extraña es que en el esquemático si estan esos dos led (power y busy) pero luego en el pcb no están.

Una vez más, gracias por ayudarme.

Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## J2C (Feb 13, 2011)

Nunaimos

Perdona que me meta, pero si en el esquematico los dos Led's estan indentificados como SL3 y SL4, en el PCB también estan identificados de la misma manera.

Si te fijas en el PCB arriba y a la derecha del conector USB veras SL3 y SL4 cada uno con su resistencia.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## carlper07 (Feb 13, 2011)

Psyco83 dijo:


> Hace 4 días lo terminé de armar, lo he estado probando este tiempo y no ha dado ningún inconveniente, subo las imágenes de como me quedó, lo que si te recomiendo carlper07 es que hagas muy bien las soldaduras ya que no las veo muy bien hechas en esas imagenes que subistes y así, aunque ahora hagas el PCB de Moyano te va a seguir dando problemas, espero no te molestes pero revisa bien tu técnica de soldadura, toma tiempo y práctica dominar bien esto, te lo digo yo por experiencia aunque no sea un maestro jajaja.
> 
> Saludos



Psyco 

Gracias por tus comentarios.... Esto hace que me entusiasme a mejorar mi tecnica para soldar!!!

En cuanto al programador de moyano.... quisiera saber con que software se abre el PCB??? ya que ni con eagle, ni proteus lo pude revisar... esto es para saber en que parte se colocan las piezas.... Gracias por tus comentarios


Oye se me olvidaba una bobina con estos colores

verde,cafe,negro,dorado,blanco es de 510uH o de 51uH???


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 13, 2011)

Muchas felicitaciones a los que han podido armar sus programadores de forma exitosa !

Mi versión del programador se habre con el programa PCBwizard v1.5, en estos momentos estoy haciendo un diseño que ocupa muchos menos espacio de PCB en Eagle y otra versión con zócalo ZIF.

Les comento también que ya he posteado una versión de un programador USB para microcontroladores AVR para quien trabaje con estos micros.


----------



## Psyco83 (Feb 13, 2011)

Nooooooooooo porque ahora se te antoja hacer un nuevo diseño mejorado????? jajaja justo cuando ya construí el otro, sigue adelante Moyano Jonathan, buen trabajo.
Para carlper07, si no me equivoco creo que es de 51uH, aunque no sé que sea esa banda de color blanco.

Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 13, 2011)

ajajajaj el diseño lo tenía hace bastante pero ocupaba mucho espacio de PCB..y por falta de tiempo no lo he seguido..ahora lo estoy haciendo de a poco hasta terminarlo.

Un saludo !


----------



## carlper07 (Feb 13, 2011)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> ajajajaj el diseño lo tenía hace bastante pero ocupaba mucho espacio de PCB..y por falta de tiempo no lo he seguido..ahora lo estoy haciendo de a poco hasta terminarlo.
> 
> Un saludo !



Moyano entonces el valor de mi bobina es de 51uH de acuerdo al codigo de colores que describi... segun comenta Psyco83, si es asi entonces el error en mi programador esta dado es por este valor de bobina???, ya que mirando detenidamente mi pcb lo mejore bastante, no hay corto circuitos ni residuos de estaño por ninguna parte....o este si es el valor!!! 

Gracias por cualquier comentario...

Saludos!!!!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 13, 2011)

Claro el valor de la bobina está mal, tenés que usar un valor de inductor que se encuentre entre 470Uhy hasta 1Mhy (uhy : Micro - henrio. Mhy: Mili - henrio.)


----------



## ruse85 (Feb 13, 2011)

moyano tendras un esquematico del socket zif  para el pickit


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 13, 2011)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/base-zif-pickit2-17166/ acá esta


----------



## Nunainos (Feb 14, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Nunaimos
> 
> Perdona que me meta, pero si en el esquematico los dos Led's estan indentificados como SL3 y SL4, en el PCB también estan identificados de la misma manera.
> 
> ...



Hola amigo, nada que perdonarte. Gracias por tu observación, y además tienes toda la razón del mundo. Como dice el dicho: "El que no sabe, es como el que no ve", jejeje.

Muchas gracias, amigo.

Amigo Moyano, agradecimientos una vez mas.


----------



## joshuerm (Feb 14, 2011)

Buenas.... tengo una duda con respecto a las memorias que programa este dispositivo, y consiste en saber  si puede puede programar memorias del tipo 24XX como por ejemplo la 24C02 tipica de un televisor? o solo del tipo 24LCXX 

saludos

jose


----------



## carlper07 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hola Moyano...

Por fin pude resolver el problema del pickit y era la bendita bobina XD.... pero ahora el inconveniente que tengo es que trato de programar un pic16f877a que tengo pero me aparece en la interfaz del programa "No device detected", probe con un pic16f873a y este si lo reconoce y lo programa.

Verifique los pines del 16f877a y no estan cortocircuitados.... No se que me podrian sugerir!!!

Gracias por la ayuda!!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 15, 2011)

> Hola Moyano...
> 
> Por fin pude resolver el problema del pickit y era la bendita bobina  XD.... pero ahora el inconveniente que tengo es que trato de programar  un pic16f877a que tengo pero me aparece en la interfaz del programa "No  device detected", probe con un pic16f873a y este si lo reconoce y lo  programa.
> 
> ...



Fijate nuevamente en las conexiones...en caso de que esten bien....el micro puede estar quemado..



> Buenas.... tengo una duda con respecto a las memorias que programa este  dispositivo, y consiste en saber  si puede puede programar memorias del  tipo 24XX como por ejemplo la 24C02 tipica de un televisor? o solo del  tipo 24LCXX
> 
> saludos
> 
> jose



Si las puede programar , al principio del post se muestra como conectarlas.


----------



## mcaco (Feb 15, 2011)

Sr. Moyano realmente lo suyo es un apostolado. Calper, hiciste nuevamete el PCB o emparchaste el que no te funcionaba anteriormente?.


----------



## carlper07 (Feb 16, 2011)

mcaco dijo:


> Sr. Moyano realmente lo suyo es un apostolado. Calper, hiciste nuevamete el PCB o emparchaste el que no te funcionaba anteriormente?.



hola.... 

No! lo hice nuevamente.... y solamente cambie la bobina que no era del valor especificado....

Pero lo raro es q el 16f877a no programa ni lo reconoce y no hay pines en corto....hay una manera de comprobar si esta quemado??


----------



## mcaco (Feb 16, 2011)

Carlper, la forma mas rapida que se me ocurre es que lo pongas en el programador que usaste para quemar el pick del PICKIT2 CLONE.


----------



## carlper07 (Feb 16, 2011)

mcaco dijo:


> Carlper, la forma mas rapida que se me ocurre es que lo pongas en el programador que usaste para quemar el pick del PICKIT2 CLONE.



Ya lo hice... e inclusive lo leo, borro y verfico...........pero cuando cargo el .hex y le doy progrmar sale error el tipico error

Se escribio 0x0000 y se leyo 0x3fff


----------



## mcaco (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok, solo para verificar este 16f877 lo estas probando en un programador del estilo JDM, no ? Y lo podes leer borrar y verificar con el JDM? probaste escribir cualquier cosa dentro del area de programa y la eeprom, sin cargar un HEX directamente desde el winpic / ICprog o el soft que uses con el JDM (llamo asi al programador "auxiliar" que uses para probar)? quiza tenga cagados algunos sectores.


----------



## carlper07 (Feb 16, 2011)

mcaco dijo:


> Ok, solo para verificar este 16f877 lo estas probando en un programador del estilo JDM, no ? Y lo podes leer borrar y verificar con el JDM? probaste escribir cualquier cosa dentro del area de programa y la eeprom, sin cargar un HEX directamente desde el winpic / ICprog o el soft que uses con el JDM (llamo asi al programador "auxiliar" que uses para probar)? quiza tenga cagados algunos sectores.



Estoy usando el JDM y puedo borrar, leer y escribir, pero no se como hacerlo sin cargar un .hex, me podrias explicar (disculpa mi desconomicimiento)

Gracias!!


----------



## mcaco (Feb 16, 2011)

1) Abris el IC-Prog (por ejempo) 
2) Seleccionas el PIC a grabar
3) lo borras
4) lo lees, para verificar que este borrado
5) Haces doble click en cualquiera de los registros (ya sean de la parde de programa o memoria) y asi lo podes modificar 
6) modifica varios registros al azar.
7) graba el pic
8) Verificalo

Espero que la esplicacion sea clara (no puedo subir imagenes desde aca y mi redaccion no es siempre la mas elocuente).


Saludos.


----------



## carlper07 (Feb 16, 2011)

mcaco dijo:


> 1) Abris el IC-Prog (por ejempo)
> 2) Seleccionas el PIC a grabar
> 3) lo borras
> 4) lo lees, para verificar que este borrado
> ...



Hola hice lo que me dijiste y arroja este error!!!


----------



## mcaco (Feb 16, 2011)

Veo que usas el winpic (yo tuve problemas con ese soft, proba el IC-Prog). tenes tildado, que verifique despues de grabar?? si es asi saca el tilde y volve a probar, esta vez lo vas a verificar vos haciendo un read despues de que hayas escrito el PIC.


----------



## carlper07 (Feb 16, 2011)

mcaco dijo:


> Veo que usas el winpic (yo tuve problemas con ese soft, proba el IC-Prog). tenes tildado, que verifique despues de grabar?? si es asi saca el tilde y volve a probar, esta vez lo vas a verificar vos haciendo un read despues de que hayas escrito el PIC.




lo hice con icprog y salio este error


----------



## Nunainos (Feb 17, 2011)

Hola de nuevo a todos.

Moyano, como estas. Veras, ya he hecho circuito impreso, y he comprado casi todo, algunas cosas no las tenian, pero verás tengo dudas. Lo que marcon en la imagen ¿que es? ¿puede ser bobina?, no se lo que es y en la tienda tampoco han sabido, ¿me lo puedes decir tu? y otra cosa el archivo .hex ¿es para el "bootloader"?

En el fichero de componentes vienen como:
L1       1mH                            L-EU0207/10                    0207/10           INDUCTOR, European symbol                                                                    
L2       1mH                            L-EU0207/10                    0207/10           INDUCTOR, European symbol 

En la tienda me dijeron que algunos de los condesadores que necesito para armar el 
circuito son de "poliester" y en la foto veo que no es así. ¿Habría algun problema, aún siendo del valor que indica en la lista de componentes?


Gracias una vez mas por tu inestimable ayuda.

Un abrazo.


----------



## mcaco (Feb 17, 2011)

carlper, instalastes los drivers del IC-prog para que funciones con winxp o superor verdad?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 17, 2011)

@nunainos como estás?

Mirá son bobinas tipo resistencia de 1mhy....tendrías que pedirlas como inductores de 1mhy....los valores necesarios para el pickit2 son de 470uhy hasta 1mhy.


----------



## carlper07 (Feb 17, 2011)

mcaco dijo:


> carlper, instalastes los drivers del IC-prog para que funciones con winxp o superor verdad?



si... he instalado los drivers!!! 

pero nada


----------



## Nunainos (Feb 18, 2011)

Muchas gracias amigo Moyano.

La verdad es que al final en la tienda donde compre los componentes sali discutiendo, porque de acuerdo que no sepa y sea principiante en esto, pero de ahí a que te traten como tonto, pues como que no.

En fin, me iré a otro sitio a terminar de comprar los componentes.

Muchas gracias una vez mas. En cuanto pueda, subo fotos de como me va quedando la cosa. A ver que tal se me da.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 18, 2011)

Es muy feo cuando te tratan mal en las tiendas de electrónica...pero hay que acostumbrarse a su poca educación...no te podes poner a la altura de esa gente. En cuanto a las bobinas las podés sacar de un monitor en desuso...en los televisores viejos..en las videocaseteras viejas hay muchas...


----------



## rascueso (Feb 19, 2011)

amigos estoy a punto de armar este programador pero despues de leer tanto me perdi no se cual de todas las placas es la correcta... es la del primer post?? saludos


----------



## Psyco83 (Feb 19, 2011)

Una consulta Moyano Jonathan o para quien sepa, yo realicé una placa para un proyecto y le dejé el conector ICSP para poder conectarle el PICKit y programarla en el sitio pero al principio trabajaba todo ok y ahora no lo hace, lo único que tengo conectado en el pin de clock y data es el colector del transistor interno de un optoacoplador H11A1 en cada uno, y el pin de vpp está al aire, me recomiendas colocar una resistencias a gnd o a vdd? si lo pusiera a vdd tendría que poner un diodo para evitar que los 13vdc pasen a vdd, el MCLR lo tengo deshabilitado.
Si el PIC a programar lo coloco afuera lo programa ok.

Para *rascueso*, yo realicé la de Moyano (la del primer post) y me trabaja correctamente, pienso que todas las demás pcb's que han posteado trabajan perfectamente así que es cuestión de que leas y veas cual te parece mejor.

Saludos


----------



## J2C (Feb 19, 2011)

Psyco83

Cuando le pones el conector ICSP a las placas, debes realizar el circuito que recomienda Microchip para aislar las señales. Fijate en la sección correspondiente del Datasheet para el micro que utilizas.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## antoniotd (Feb 22, 2011)

Buenas quisiera saber como hago para transmitir el programa que tengo al 18f2550 por usb lo que pasa es que necesito saber como envio esos datos a ese pic para luego enviarlo al pic que voy a programar se que todo es mediante el firmware pero necesitaria saber como se hace por que me estoy basando en eso para mi proyecto de grado. Yo tengo el codigo fuente pero no lo entiendo muy bien.


----------



## J2C (Feb 22, 2011)

Antoniotd

En el primer post (#1) en autor de este thread indica que programa debes descargar desde la pagina web de Microchip, ese programa es el especifico para este programador.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## antoniotd (Feb 22, 2011)

Entiendo lo que dices yo tengo el firmware lo que necesito es una pequeña explicacion de como mas o menos funciona ese programa ya que quiero saber como el usb transfiere los datos hacia el pic


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 22, 2011)

haaaa pero eso es todo un tema....necesitas aprender desde 0 el tema del USB , el protocolo ICSP, etc. Para que te des una mínima idea..podrías bajarte el código fuente del firmware y del software de control.


----------



## J2C (Feb 23, 2011)

Antoniotd

En esa pagina de Microchip no solo esta el *Firmware* que se le carga al PIC18F2550, sino también la *Aplicación del Software* propia de Microchip para usar el PicKit2 de ellos.

Ahora si quieres conocer esas otras cosas, solo te recomiendo que *EMPIECES A LEER todo lo puedas por que te cansaras de hacerlo para conocer el funcionamiento en detalle*, no entrar a un foro y que en media pantalla te digan como funciona por que eso no es asi, es mas, nadie podra decirte en media pantalla como funciona!.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## antoniotd (Feb 23, 2011)

Correcto no pretendo eso solo digo que ya yo tengo el codigo fuente pero mucho de lo que hay en ese codigo no lo entiendo entonces mi pregunta es como ellos hacen para enviar por usb el cdigo que yo compilo al pic 18f2550 y a partir de el mandarlo al pic a programar. Yo no se si con solo la rutinas de comunicacion por usb se puede hacer que no lo creo no se qe otro protocolos necesito. Esas son mis preguntas.


----------



## J2C (Feb 23, 2011)

Antoniotd

Con mas razón estas preguntado en un lugar que no corresponde, ya que en este thread es de solo el armado del PicKit2 Clone en una versión reducida y con componentes que todos podamos conseguir.

Lo que tu buscas es comunicacion por Usb como podría ser el siguiente thread: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/control-dispositivos-traves-modulo-usb-pic18f2550-17458/, creo que deberias BUSCAR algun thread mas acorde con lo que quieres realizar tu ya son mas bien de programación! tus dudas.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## raymond (Feb 26, 2011)

hola a todos
soy francés, espero que la traducción de Google será correcto
aquí está mi problema ->
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=106ykc2&s=7 

Voy a tratar de explicar en la descarga de microchip.com sitio - descargar>
software y firmware v2.61 PICkit 2 del firmware v2.32.
para terminar de instalar el software me pickict2 bordo de un mensaje ->

http://www.monsterup.com/upload/1298744138908.jpg

posición de los fusibles en la programación de 18F2550
http://www.monsterup.com/upload/1298745578844.jpg

las obras de software, pero me bordo de este error.
Yo la versión bordo instalado. NET Framework 4 sigue siendo el mismo error

gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## J2C (Feb 26, 2011)

Raymond

Has tenido la voluntad de realizar la traducción y por eso te *agradecemos*, pues la mayoria somos habiles en el idioma Castellano.

Como te dije antes, en el post *#1322* de este thread en la pagina *67* puse un *Mini-Tutorial* con mis experiencias al poner en marcha mi Programador-Clone; miralo y creo que de acuerdo al video que subiste antes deberas trabajar en el punto *III - **Actualización del Sistema Operativo del PicKit2* para recargar el Sistema Operativo a tu programador.

Cualquier cosa no dudes en preguntar. Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## raymond (Feb 26, 2011)

Yo no sé!
mira lo que estoy haciendo, Grabador está inactivo o es un problema de software? ...
PICkit2 reconocimiento, ok .... después de que el mismo error otra vez
configuración windows 7 .32 bits ,Athlon II X4 645.

gracias

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=29aqnvn&s=7

J2C , tu est de boulogne  ?....tu parle francais alors ? non ? (ta signature ?)


----------



## franortecho (Feb 26, 2011)

hola helder soy nuevo en esto de pics, sin embargo al ver en el foro todo esto de crear tu propio progranador de pics me intereso mucho, te importaria si subes los diseños necesarios y esquema para realizar el mio, de antemano gracias.


----------



## J2C (Feb 26, 2011)

Raymond

Hablando tecnicamente trataremos de detectar donde ocurre el problema:

1°
En mi PC tengo el "Win XP Profesional 2002 Service Pack3" y es una vieja Athlon XP 1700 MHz por lo cual no sabria decirte nada respecto al Seven, en algun post creo que han dicho que funcionaba bien con Seven; pero no recuerdo en cual, deberas buscarlo tu, se que el thread es demasiado largo pero recuerdo haberlo leido a algún forista al respecto. En el *post #1* cuando Moyano Jonathan realizo la presentación dice: 


Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> El programa aplicación para la PC funciona bajo: *Windows XP, Vista (32 Bits) , Linux y MAC*.


 
2°
Pero ante todo te hago la pregunta: "El video no tiene "interrupciones/pausas" desde el comienzo al final?"

3°
Si es asi (filmación continua), aparenta no llegar a grabarse completamente el PIC18F2550, y estarias casi al final de la *pagina 6 de 8* del *III - Actualización del Sistema Operativo del PicKit2* donde aclare de observar las secuencias de los distintos Led's.
Lo que te recomiendo es que tu PC solo se dedique a eso hasta que lo tengas en funcionamiento, es decir cerrar el resto de las aplicaciones tales como DownLoad de Archivos, MSN, etc.



J2C dijo:


> Simultáneamente con la pantalla donde aparece el color verde en el área de notificación deja de parpadear el led indicado como BUSY quedando solo encendido el indicado como +5V del USB.
> 
> Luego la PC nos advertirá nuevamente con un sonido del tipo indicado en el punto 1 de la primera página.
> 
> ...


 
Raymond a veces cuando lo puse en marcha en Mayo del 2010 (post #1283) a mi PicKit2-Clone me dio algunas fallas, en este momento no las recuerdo a todas pero realize el Mini-Tutorial debido a eso y cubri todas las fallas en ese momento, en todo caso te diria que trates de probarlo en alguna PC con Sist. Operativo XP o con Vista.

Espero tus comentarios, JuanKa.-


P.D.:
Raymond en Argentine (Amérique du Sud), il ya la ville de Boulogne Sur Mer (plus de 80.000 habitants) à environ 22 kilomètres de la capitale de l'Argentine.
Le castillan est ma naissance, j'ai lu et que l'apprentissage du travail de traduire italien et en anglais, parlent à la fois de se déplacer sans se perdre et d'être formés dans les pays respectifs. En ce qui concerne le français Alcatel ne m'a jamais envoyé de former en France
Vous serez le seul à écrire en espagnol de ne pas aller contre les règles du forum, essayez d'être précis afin que vous ne soyez pas confus.
Traduction Google (PERDON Señores Moderadores, solo quise tener una gentileza).


----------



## raymond (Feb 26, 2011)

gracias J2C . 

Creo que es un problema en el grabador.(hardware)
MPLAB también crean un error cuando se conecta
el programador
Voy a comprobar el circuito de mañana.
Tal vez porque los transistores BC548, que sustituye los consejos
por tres transistores BC547 ?....

http://www.monsterup.com/upload/1298765141428.jpg


----------



## J2C (Feb 26, 2011)

Raymond

No se que esquematico has realizado tu o de que pagina Web has tomado el diseño; pero no deberias tener problemas por haber colocado BC548, ya que los BC547 solo son diferentes en cuanto a la *Vce0* que es levemente superior (BC548=30V , BC547=45V).

De la ultima imagén que has tomado, me da la impresión que tu PIC16F2550 tiene mal cargado el *BootLoader* o *NO* lo tiene cargado por la 5° linea de texto: "*PK2Error0021: Unable to exit bootloader*".
*Como se entiende eso?*

O grabas en el PIC18F2550 en cualquier programador que te presten o tengas mas sencillo como alguna versión del JDM el *BootLoader* o le grabas el archivo *PK2V023200.hex* que seleccionabas en el video de tu post #1762. Igualmente lo hayas grabado y sea este el problema, hazlo nuevamente con el Software como lo hiciste en el post #1762.

Si llegase a ser eso, te pido disculpas por las vueltas que dimos/perdida de tiempo, dado que no te pregunte antes en que condición se encotraba el 18F2550.

También podría ser algún problema de cortocircuitos en el hardware, pero me inclino más por lo dicho en el 2° parrafo de esta respuesta.

Buen domingo, saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Comprendiste en que "Boulogne Sur Mer" vivo yo?


----------



## raymond (Feb 27, 2011)

Hola J2C

Yo no sabía que existía .. boulogne en Argentina ?
Sólo sé Boulogne en París ..... se puede un francés que hizo historia..? 

para mi programa voy a hacer otro, Te aconsejo que  ?  con una pista no demasiado delgada
Te aconsejo que ? montaje con un 40 en la ZIF (zocalo 40 ) sobre las PCB ....?
eso es lo que prefiere, si usted tiene un montaje que funciona

gracias.

editar : Yo bordo se encuentran, he construido este programador
http://cristpalma.blogspot.com/2009/05/pickit-2-clone.html


----------



## Nunainos (Feb 28, 2011)

Hola a todos compañeros, ¿como están?.

Bueno simplemente decirles, que ya hice la placa del circuito y voy a empezar en breve a montar los componentes.

Moyano, no encuentro las inductancias de 1mH, ¿me puedes decir, que valor similar admiten?

Muchas gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## J2C (Feb 28, 2011)

Raymond
Dejame mirar hoy lunes la página que has colocado y mas tarde te comento, es que hy anduve en la Capital haciendo compras de componentes electrónicos para otras tareas y recien llego. En general suelen ser distintas variantes de circuito impreso pero el esquematico suele ser casi igual.

Nunainos
Recuerdo haber leido que Moyano Jonathan escribio alguna vez que a partir de 470 uH (micro H)  servian, incluso podes colocar dos en paralelo para llegar a obtener un valor proximo.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## J2C (Feb 28, 2011)

Raymond

El esquematico que has usado es correcto y debería funcionar.

Algunos han hecho el programador con el zocalo ZIF incluido en la misma placa y otros como yo en una placa adicional, si lees todo el thread veras muchisimas versiones distintas. Yo de esta manera puedo hacer otro programador y no tengo que comprar dos zocalos ZIF, son opiniones personales ó de costos de cada uno de nosotros.

Como te dije algunos post antes, en la página 65 y en el post #1283 hay un archivo PDF con la información del "PicKit2-Clone" que me hice yo, pero para tu caso es exactamente lo mismo uno u otro por que todos han usado practicamente el mismo esquematico con algún adicional, yo me asegure de colocar MOSFET que corte la alimentación a los integrados a programar como el original de MicroChip.
.
.
.
.
Aqui te reseño algunas cuestiones a tener en cuenta según lo visto en el presente thread:

Es fundamental revisar que en la plaqueta de circuito impreso no hayan quedado "*corto circuitos*" luego de atacarla con el acido.

También que al soldar los componentes no queden "*corto circuitos*" entre algunas soldaduras.

Asegurarse que los transistores que le coloquemos nosotros tengan la misma predisposición de terminales (E - B - C) por que si tienen algún cambio en la disposicón de terminales de las pistas, el funcionamiento del programador sera erratico o tal vez destructivo.

Asegurarse de programar el PIC18F2550 (antes de colocarlo en nuestro programador) en un programador existente y que se sepa que funciona bien, con el *Bootloader* ó con el "*PK2V023200.hex*" que se encuentra en una de las carpetas del Software del "PicKit2 Programmer". Igualmente la primera vez que se arranque el programa de MicroChip con el programador instalado dara la alarma de la falta del Sistema Operativo, algo que tu has intentado cargar pero te dio falla.


Espero que puedas solucionar tus problemas. Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## raymond (Mar 4, 2011)

Hola J2C

Yo la junta hizo otro programador.
funcionó tan pronto como se conecta bordo. no hay problema.
usted me puede decir cuál es exactamente el 6 puentes?
es seleccionar el PIC. ?
Puedo encontrar más explicaciones sobre cómo utilizar este programador ?

gracias

La confirmación de este programa para que funcione con Windows 7 32 bits

lo que hice bordo --> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=34of0np&s=7

edit: still a problem, no device Detected
somebody has a video to learn Pickit2 ? thanks.


----------



## J2C (Mar 5, 2011)

Raymond

Debo entender que has realizado una nueva placa de circuito impreso (PCB) y has armado nuevamente el programador?.
Si es asi y te ha funcionado creo que el problema que tenias antes era en alguna pista ó componente defectuosos.

La conexión de los 6 Jumper (puentes) esta indicada en imagenes que se encuentran dentro del archivo Pickit2_clone.zip que habias colocado la dirección en el post #1767 en el directorio "*\distribucion_zif\*" y te resumo el significado de cada uno de ellos:

En estos 4 hay que tener mucho cuidado por que manejan los 13 Volts de la tensión de programación y un solo pin pot tipo de micro es capaz de aceptar dicha tensión, aplicarla en un pin no preparado significa "*QUEMAR/ESTROPEAR*" el micro.
JP1: MCLR18 - Posición para Micro's de 18 pines
JP2: MCLR40 - Posición para Micro's de 40 pines
JP5: MCLR10F - Posición para Micro's de 8 pines de la familia PIC10F
JP6: MCLR12F - Posición para Micro's de 8 pines de la familia PIC12F, PIC de 20 pines y PIC de 14 pines

Estos 2 jumper puedes dejarlos colocados/puenteados siempre por que solo deben ser abiertos en los micro's "*dsPIC*" de 40 y 28 pines
JP3: Señal de Datos
JP4: Señal de Clock

Respecto a "*no Device Detected*" te comento que no todos los micro's pueden ser detectados, esa es una función que MicroChip agrego en algún momento pero no la actualizo en los micro's anteriores.
En la primer página de este thread Moyano Jonathan coloco un viedo con una prueba, igualmente en la web debe de haber muchos videos al respecto.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Disculpa la demora en responderte, pero desde ayer viernes me encuentro en la Ciudad de Córdoba, República Argentina.-


----------



## raymond (Mar 5, 2011)

la traducción de Google no ayuda a explicar.
Yo bordo, que incluyen, JP1 .. 2 .. 5 .. 6 ... es la selección del pico
JP3, JP4 es datos y reloj, ok.
Yo bordo hizo un intento, que tiene un pic 16F876 en la Zocalo.
Software PICkit2, seleccionados jp2 (16F876....28 pins = 40pins...)
ver el video, no entiendo  ?
Puedo controlar mi circuito (tensión) ? ...
Puede ser que sea encontrado o es el problema

jp2 en servicio (on) por el 16f876 ---->
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2yoeikg&s=7

JP1 es el primero?  arriba..?
si eso es 's un error en el diagrama.
para mi 16f876, debe ser puesta en servicio, JP1?

http://www.monsterup.com/upload/1299340923119.jpg

http://www.monsterup.com/upload/1299340923831.jpg

la tensión en el programador ... ( L1 = 1mH , 2x 2N3906 = bc557)
http://www.monsterup.com/upload/12993441918.jpg

No sé lo que es, la PICkit2 herramienta de control.
Lo usé de mesa, ver el vídeo.
Espero que encuentre la solución a mi problema,
Uno de mis amigos y vimos durante horas sin encontrar una solución.

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=ajqb9t&s=7
gracias por tu ayuda J2C


----------



## J2C (Mar 5, 2011)

Raymond

Es verdad que la traducción del Google no ayuda, yo tratare de escribir de manera tal que sea comprensible al traducir español a ingles y yo te pedire a ti que lo hagas de esa manera (frances a ingles) también para asi entender mejor algunas cosas que tu me dices.

En la imagen adjunta yo te indico en color ROJO los nombres de los puentes (jumpers). Con lo cual puede ser que se haya quemado en el test (KOT) que has realizado con el 16F876. Es posible mas no estoy seguro.

No estoy en mi casa y en esta Notebook no tengo instalado el programa Pickit-2,
no tengo el hardware programador, pero mañana instalare el programa e intentare guiarte con los controles de las tensiones a pesar de no tener el programador.

La primera vez que conectas el programador deberias realizar lo siguiente en la solapa TOOLS del Pickit2 Software en:
Tools ----> “Calibrate VDD & Set Unit ID”.
Todo esto tratare de explicarlo mejor mañana domingo en la tarde.

La tensión de programacion MCLR/VPP de tu tercera imagen deberia estar entre 12,0 y 13,5 Volts, si no es asi los micro's no entran al modo programación ni tampoco podras leer el contenido de los mismos.Con la lectura de 4,39V te puedo asegurar que Q1 (2N3904), no conmuta y puede deberse a que el mismo esta dañado o estan cambiados las conexiones Emisor, Base o Colector. O la R7 esta abierta. Si tienes osciloscopio cuando pulsas leer o programar a un micro deberias ver sobre la Base de Q1 y también sobre el Colector una señal rectangular/cuadrada que es con la cual se logra tener los 12-13 Volts de MCLR/VPP. La bobina L1 esta bien.

Espero que esto te ayude para comenzar a ver que esta ocurriendo, mañana instalare el software y de acuerdo a tus comentarios tratare de seguir ayudandote.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## raymond (Mar 5, 2011)

Aprovecho la esperanza J2C. ( gracias por la posición de los "jumpers" )

Yo bordo del 1N4148 12v así.
http://www.monsterup.com/upload/1299369131946.jpg

cuando se inicia PICkit2, que a bordo de un mensaje (level error)

http://www.monsterup.com/upload/1299370453366.jpg


----------



## Nunainos (Mar 7, 2011)

Hola de nuevo amigos.

Amigo Moyano, ya tengo realizado la primera parte del programador, a falta de las dos inductancias que ya he encontrado en un circuito de un antiguo monitor. Tengo que comprobar el valor que tienen para ver si me valen o no. 
Ahora tengo una duda, como se pueden conectar el primer circuito con el segundo?, quiero decir, uno va encima de el otro, segun el diseño del amigo blessed, pero ¿como?, es decir, en el segundo circuito se que tengo que soldar unos conectores "hembra" pero estos tienen un tope y no puedo o mejor dicho no se.
Te dejo unas imagenes a ver si tú o alguien me puede ayudar. Para ser principiante creo que no me ha quedado muy mal.

Gracias a todos, una vez más.


----------



## franortecho (Mar 8, 2011)

hola luchin , excelente aporte .
por favor me podrías mandar el firmware, para el pic , porque yo ya lo arme pero solo me falta grabar en el pic 18f2550.
de antemano gracias.

disculpa moyano, yo arme el programador de luchin el pk2 clone pero no tengo el firmware, te agradecería mucho si lo puedes colgar o enviarlo a mi correo *políticas@delforo.com*, si se pudiera lo mas antes posible te lo agradecería mas.
perdón por las molestias.


*Como no cumplo las Políticas del Foro. Me editaron el mensaje.*​


----------



## TiTaNB009 (Mar 9, 2011)

muessli dijo:


> Para los que tengan problemas para grabar el 18f2550, pongo aqui un diagrama y su configuracion que me funciono de una, a diferencia del famoso art2003 en el que se deben tener varias consideraciones.
> Suerte y saludos.


*Una duda muessli, esta configuracion de efuses los pone en automatico el winpic o uno lo tienes que poner??? lo pregunto por que estoy por hacer un grabador usb que me encontre por la red, y le voy a poner el hex que viene en la pag de microchip..... espero que me respondas lo mas pronto posible, de antemano graciassss*


----------



## josb86 (Mar 10, 2011)

una pregunta tengo ccs y un pickit2 clone quisiera saber si puedo programar directamente desde ccs o siempre tengo que estar abriendo el programita de pickit2


----------



## raymond (Mar 11, 2011)

hola amigos

Yo bordo y encontró todo en francés
este sitio se muestra cómo un programador hecho PICkit, varios picos fueron reconocidos de inmediato, todo se explica con detalle en este sitio
buen día

gracias J2C.

página web http://kudelsko.free.fr/prog_pic_usb_V2/presentation.htm

mi programador


----------



## Nunainos (Mar 11, 2011)

Bueno amigos, finalmente encontre dos inductancias en un viejo circuito que tenía por ahí en el trastero (el que guarda, halla, jejeje). Son de 270uH cada una. Según como me lo habeis explicado en los posts anteriores, creo que he hecho lo correcto. Si no es así, decírmelo que todavía estoy a tiempo de volver a atrás.

Un abrazo.


----------



## TiTaNB009 (Mar 12, 2011)

raymond dijo:


> hola amigos
> 
> Yo bordo y encontró todo en francés
> este sitio se muestra cómo un programador hecho PICkit, varios picos fueron reconocidos de inmediato, todo se explica con detalle en este sitio
> ...




*Que tal raymond, pordrias subir el diagrama del circuito, por favor......... Ya lo intente descargar en la pag pero no lo hace, creo que ya no funciona.....*


----------



## raymond (Mar 12, 2011)

El programa funciona muy bien
Yo bordo hace todo lo posible .... ... 16F84 ...16F628...18F4550 ... todo ok !

Esquema  -->


----------



## J2C (Mar 12, 2011)

Raymond 
Disculpa que no haya escrito antes por trabajo que me tuvo ocupado, pero al no tener mi programador al lado de mi Notebook en "Córdoba" no tenia forma de guiarte.

Compara el Schema que usabas antes con el nuevo y veras que solo tienen la diferencia de: Q5 , Q6 y todos los componentes asociados que son la llave electrónica de VDD.

Te lo digo para que trates ahora de hacer funcionar alguna de las dos placas que has hecho antes. Sabia que nuestro problema era mas bien el "Google Traductor" pero no tenia forma de explicarte mejor.


Nunainos
Puedes usar ambas inductacias colocandolas en serie, como si fuesen resistencias y te aseguro que funciona por que muchos lo han hecho de esa manera.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## raymond (Mar 12, 2011)

J2C hola.
El programa que ver página web de fotos (kudelsko)
Yo ais hecho, funciona perfectamente.
(470μh con L2 axial.)
es cierto que el traductor de google, complica discution
gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 12, 2011)

@raymond gracias por postear tus avances en el programador.


----------



## TiTaNB009 (Mar 13, 2011)

*Excelente compañero raymon, ahora me pondre a hacer el PCB... solo creo no creo poder conseguir la bobina VK200, ya que no creo conseguirlo aqui en donde vivo, es necesario utilizar la bobina o lo puedo dejar asi sin la VK200... Por cierto eres de México???*


----------



## J2C (Mar 13, 2011)

TitanB009

La bobina VK200 no es tan necesaria, pues la mayoria hicimos el Clon del PicKit2 sin ella.

El colega Raymond es de "*Paris*, Francia" y usa el Traductor de Google para escribirnos.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## raymond (Mar 13, 2011)

Derecho J2C. VK200 no es necesario.
si quieres más explicación, y como la página web está en francés.
Traté de traducir , si puedo.
lo cierto es que el programa funciona muy bien.

buenas noches es 23:30 H  en Francia  !


----------



## J2C (Mar 13, 2011)

Raymond

Buenas noches, en cualquier ciudad/localidad de Argentina son las 19:48 aproximadamente, 4 horas menos que en la CE.

Te agradezco tu voluntad de traducir la pagina, pero por mi no te preocupes ya que tengo mi programador funcionando (no al lado mio án este momento por que aun sigo en Córdoba) y he colocado en el post #1283 un archivo *.pdf con la información de mi Clone-Programador.

Buen lunes; saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## batmanuel21 (Mar 13, 2011)

hola disculpen la molestia alguin me puede recomendar algun libro para aprender aprogramar los pics por favor ya arme mi clon pero resulta que no se mucho de programacion y de armar circuitor creo que se me va a dificultar mucho esto pero quiero aprender de antemano muchass gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 14, 2011)

Disculpa manuel...pero seria correcto que buscaras información dentro del foro...hay muchos hilos que hablan de como programar y demás.

saludos !


----------



## TiTaNB009 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Que tal una duda, para utilizar los 3.3v en el cto pickitclone2 puedo utilizar un zener de 3.3v??? o es necesario utilizar un transistor????????*


----------



## spon (Mar 14, 2011)

TiTaNB009 dijo:


> *Que tal una duda, para utilizar los 3.3v en el cto pickitclone2 puedo utilizar un zener de 3.3v??? o es necesario utilizar un transistor????????*



Buenas. Te recomiendo mirar la versión de Suky, en la cual muestra cómo hacerlo directamente con un 78L33.
Saludos.


----------



## TiTaNB009 (Mar 15, 2011)

spon dijo:


> Buenas. Te recomiendo mirar la versión de Suky, en la cual muestra cómo hacerlo directamente con un 78L33.
> Saludos.




*Ok pero ya descargue el cto PICKit2 Clone 5V/3.3V y el circuito que tiene para proporcionar los 3.3v es un regulador compuesto por un transistor no por un 78L33, o te refieres a otro diagrama??? me puedes proporcionar el link, por favor........*


----------



## Nunainos (Mar 15, 2011)

Hola amigos, antes de nada gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.

Ya por fin terminé la primera parte del circuito. La pena ahora es que la segunda parte, la parte que va encima del circuito principal, la que soporta el zócalo zif, la imprimi al revés y claro, metí la pata. Tengo que hacerlo de nuevo.

He marcado con un circulo las dos inductancias que os comenté anteriormente para que me digaís si efectivamente estaría bien asi. Según lo que me habeis aconsejado, creo que estan correctas, pero como os he dicho, soy recontra novato en esto.

Volveré a rehacer la segunda parte del circuito, y miraré el esquemático porque no se muy bien como van conectados los leds al circuito principal. Si no puedo con ello, preguntaré a los maestros, je je.

Un abrazo.


----------



## J2C (Mar 15, 2011)

TitanB009
Pues debes preguntar en la pagina que descargaste ese circuito o a quien lo coloco, piensa que en este foro solo somos electrónicos y *NO adivinos* !!!!. En todo caso coincido y considero que lo que dijo Spon respecto de la versión de Suky es lo mejor pero esta en otra pagina web.

Numainos
Si las dos inductancias estan en serie como si fuesen resistencias, no tengas dudas de ese tema, no te puedo decir mas por que no veo las pistas de cobre como para aseverarlo. Toda pregunta trataremos de responderla, pero no todos hemos visto las versiones de los demas foristas, ten en cuenta eso ya que los adivinos no suelen entrar a *Foros de Electrónica*!!.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Nunainos (Mar 16, 2011)

Entendido J2C.

Un abrazo.


----------



## raymond (Mar 16, 2011)

hola a todos

mi programa de composición, tratando de programar un 16F628.






todo está bien.
mirar a sus programas, el mío no es muy bonita
pero para un novato como yo, me voy ...

buen día


----------



## J2C (Mar 16, 2011)

Raymond

EXCELENTE el detalle de protección con acrilico y calado en el area de los zocalos. No importa que sea lindo/bonito, solo importa que FUNCIONE y BIEN 

Mis FELICITACIONES por haberlo logrado.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## raymond (Mar 16, 2011)

gracias , ...J2C


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 16, 2011)

Felicitaciones a todos por sus programadores y gracias J2C por la ayuda que le das a todos con el armado.


----------



## armador (Mar 17, 2011)

Hola a todos. 
Soy nuevo en este foro, pero no tanto en la electrónica (ya llevo pasadas un par de décadas).
Estoy muy emocionado porque luego de 2 días, he terminado de leer las 91 páginas de este hilo, y tengo las historias de cada participante muy fresquitas, ya casi me sonaba a una novela de la vida real, con alegrías, ilusiones, desilusiones, éxitos, fracasos, ver las diferentes personalidades de cada uno, los unos con infinito empeño que nunca se rindieron, y los pocos otros que dijeron que abandonaban el proyecto.
En fin, en resúmen, felicito y aprecio sobremanera la paciencia de Moyano y varios más (pero más recuerdo a Moyano porque participó muchísimas veces y su nombre es fácil de retener) que respondieron amablemente a repetidísimas mismas preguntas y cuestiones, en miles de formas diferentes de ser formuladas.
Así que este sería mi ínfimo aporte como integrante nuevo en el foro: un reconocimiento a la colaboración y dedicación desinteresada que he observado leyendo.
El diseño del compañero Jakcer me pareció el top en todo sentido, como el más elaborado y completo, pero los demás, excelentes también. Si lee estas palabras ¿sería posible que compartiera los archivos del circuito impreso (no PDF o imágenes) y el nombre y versión del programa que utilizó para generarlos? Así podría hacer mi propio diseño de pcb, con algo de camino ya transitado.
Encararé mi propia versión del programador, y gracias a ustedes, puede ser que me vaya bien ya que han explicado todo lo necesario.
Un gran saludo y los felicito y aprecio.

Mmmm, espero que al darle click, mi mensaje vaya al lugar correcto... a ver...


----------



## rascueso (Mar 18, 2011)

estoy a punto de cortarme los gemelos! conseguí todo menos el pic... alguien tiene alguna dirección donde los tengan?? soy del interior de córdoba arg. ya llame a todas las casas que encontré de córdoba y tmb en rosario. saludos


----------



## cox (Mar 19, 2011)

rascueso dijo:


> estoy a punto de cortarme los gemelos! conseguí todo menos el pic... alguien tiene alguna dirección donde los tengan?? soy del interior de córdoba arg. ya llame a todas las casas que encontré de córdoba y tmb en rosario. saludos



Buenas noches a todos,

Che mira yo los consegui gratis,me los mandó microchip cuando empecé con todo esto, hacé como yo que pedi el 18f2550 y el 16f877 y me los enviaron a la puerta de mi casa.

un saludo!


----------



## Juxn3 (Mar 20, 2011)

beto3574 dijo:


> hla junx3 soy de neiva me gustaria a ver si tu me puedes ayudar a conseguir la bobina de 680uh...pues aca en neiva no se consigue y estoy barado en ese componente..un saludo



No se si aun la necesites pero ya logre conseguirlas, valen apenas $2000 pesos, si algo me avisas.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 20, 2011)

> estoy a punto de cortarme los gemelos! conseguí todo menos el pic... alguien tiene alguna dirección donde los tengan?? soy del interior de córdoba arg. ya llame a todas las casas que encontré de córdoba y tmb en rosario. saludos


Los de electrocomponentes seguro te lo consiguen. Ahora podés pedir a la gente de Elemon en Bs.As. ellos importan todo lo de microchip a un muy buen precio.
También (No sería mi elección a no ser que estuviera desesperado) a la gente de MC electronics.



> En fin, en resúmen, felicito y aprecio sobremanera la paciencia de Moyano y varios más (pero más recuerdo a Moyano porque participó muchísimas veces y su nombre es fácil de retener) que respondieron amablemente a repetidísimas mismas preguntas y cuestiones, en miles de formas diferentes de ser formuladas.
> Así que este sería mi ínfimo aporte como integrante nuevo en el foro: un reconocimiento a la colaboración y dedicación desinteresada que he observado leyendo.



gracias armador, bienvenido al foro


----------



## rascueso (Mar 22, 2011)

ya esta en camino el 2550 grax al dato del amigo j2c lo pude conseguir en una casa de cba. dentro de unos dias cuando arranque a montar el programador empezare a molestarlos jjeje vallan guardando paciencia.


----------



## J2C (Mar 22, 2011)

Rascueso
Comenta el precio del uC (MicroControlador) y el costo de envio si es que lo mandan a tu ciudad/pueblo. Asi en todo le aviso a algun Moderador para que agregue la dirección de ese proveedor en el "*Listado de Proveedores*".

Moyano Jonathan
Solo trato de ayudar cuando las preguntas estan al alcance de mis respuestas, "de nada".


Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Estare regresando a Bs. As. y tendre a mi lado mi programador para ayudarte en lo que pueda.


----------



## armador (Mar 22, 2011)

Hola gente, les cuento que funciona perfectamente el clon que armé en protoboard según plano de Felixls.
Me funcionó al 2º intento, luego de que me diera cuenta que puse mal un capacitor de 100nF entre D+ y D- en vez de ponerlo entre +5V y GND.
Lo probé con varias 24C04, 24W02, 93C46, 12F675, leyendo, escribiendo, borrando, y para mí fue suficiente.

Edito esta parte: dije "en el circuito de Felixls, noté que falta el resistor de pull-up del botón Start_button". Pero luego leo en el circuito original una leyendita que dice que no está puesto, así que no hace falta y está bien que no esté ese resistor. Si ya lo sabían, no tener en cuenta este comentario. Y algo menor sin importancia, el capacitor que va en el pin 14 del 18F2550 tiene un 47uF en vez de 470nF, pero seguramente no es crítico (de hecho, le puse 1 uF).

Estoy diseñando ahora el circuito impreso para una primera versión básica y económica, pero en un futuro me gustaría armar la versión más completa en donde se controle por soft el VDD, porque me da temorcillo sacar y poner memorias y micros con voltajes presentes en los zócalos. Pero para esa versión está difícil conseguir los mosfet P y el operacional rail-to-rail, según venía leyendo en los post.

Saludos a todos!!


----------



## J2C (Mar 22, 2011)

Armador

Tu tienes el mismo "temorcillo" que tuve yo y eso me demoro bastante en armar mi *PicKit2-Clone* y a modo de ayuda hacia ti te comento que el post *#1783* (Raymond) hay una versión que controla la alimentación al zocalo de programacióny en la pagina 65 de este thread y en el post *#1283* esta el que arme yo con la *llave electrónica* para el +5V.

También recuerdo que alguien mas realizo la *llave electrónica* con MosFet's mas comunes, pero no recuerdo el post.

Como tu eres de Bs.As. o cercano te puedo pasar donde compre los MosFet's en CABA (CapiFede) y el costo aproximado de ellos, pero a partir de mañana miércoles por la tarde pues viajo esta noche de Córdoba hacia Buenos Aires.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: El operacional "rail to rail" se consigue en Capital aunque no en la misma configuración de pines.


----------



## rascueso (Mar 22, 2011)

J2C el pic 2550 cuesta 10.87 dolares mas 10.5 iva en..
Linetec S.A.
Tel.: 0351-452-6698/0883
General Deheza 34 - B° General Paz
Web: http://www.linetec.com.ar/
e-Mail: pedidos@linetec.com.ar
linetec@arnet.com.ar

J2C ya que estoy te pregunto.. cual de todas las placas me recomendas que arme? yo tengo lista la del post 1 pero no tengo dramas de armar otra si es que lo fueron mejorando.. otra vez gracias y saludossss....


----------



## J2C (Mar 22, 2011)

Rascueso

Casi el mismo precio que en Buenos Aires, asi que le pedire a algún Moderador para que lo agregue como Proveedor en Córdoba (es representante de Cika Electrónica) pero los "*Serranos*" se evitan los gastos de envio.

La verdad es que depende de cada uno cual armar; las versiones de Moyano Jonathan, FelixLs y Suky mas alguna otra que me pueda quedar en el tintero son muy parecidas y no contemplan la *llave electrónica*.

Como dije en el post *#1811* tuve MIEDO de meter la pata en algún momento y colocar o sacar el uC/EEPRom con tensión de +5V y me demore como 8 meses en poder conseguir los materiales para hacer la* llave electrónica*.

Analizando el tema se puede decir que: lo mas caro es el uC y lo mas costoso de conseguir es la bobina; por lo tanto no deberias descartar el hacerlo como lo tienes y mas adelante realizar una nueva versión más completa. El trabajo sera solo diseñar y hacer la PCI!!! recuperando uC y bobina, pensalo y hace tus numeros.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## armador (Mar 22, 2011)

Qué bueno JuanKa, lo que me dijiste. Me cambió todo el panorama.
La verdad es que no miré bien el post en su momento y pasé por alto tu diseño.
Ese IRF7105 me resuelve el tema, ya ví que lo venden en varios lugares (SyC, Electrocomponentes, Elkonet, etc.), así que compraré alguno.

Estuve mirando tu circuito y me gustaría saber qué usos le das a los jumpers J1, J2 y J3.

Te hago un comentario, seguramente lo consideraste, pero igual me interesaría tu opinión, en el circuito original los transistores Q2, Q3 y Q5 tiran abajo el voltaje de los respectivos pines del conector ICSP cuando la VDD es cortada por el PIC, así de esta forma no hay presencia de voltajes en dicho conector.
Si bien en tu circuito permitís que la VDD se corte porque implementaste esa parte con el IRF7105, no veo los 3 transistores que te mencioné. ¿Los omitiste? Te lo comento porque si no están, quedan voltajes residuales en el conector ICSP (yo medí cerca de 1,8V en alguno de ellos, no recuerdo cual).
O sea que si cortamos la VDD, la hacemos completa poniendo esos transistores.

Ah, y ¿cuál operacional decís que se consigue?

Saludos


----------



## J2C (Mar 22, 2011)

Amador

Por si no lo viste, te comento que el Irf7105 es *SMD* y lo compre sobre la calle Parana (te amplio a partir de mañana por la tarde que este ordenado en Bs. As.) y los jumper *J1*, *J2* y *J3* los use para unir pistas que me quedaban sin rutear.

Se puede eliminar uno de ellos con una leve modificación, ya que habia previsto colocar una inductancia con conexiones Radiales y al colocarla con conexiones axiales elimino un jumper.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## autotronico (Mar 22, 2011)

Que tal buscando en Internet di con este diagrama que tan fácil es dar con el MCP601P


----------



## Hyres (Mar 22, 2011)

autotronico dijo:


> Que tal buscando en Internet di con este diagrama que tan fácil es dar con el MCP601P



Y depende de la disponibilidad donde vivas. Donde yo vivo no es muy común, pero doy fe, según mis experimentos, que el CA3140 sirve como reemplazo y creo que es más común. A demás lo podes comprar directamente a Microchips desde internet. También tenes que tener en cuenta el operacional sirve para la regulación del voltaje de salida del programador para programar pic's de 5v y 3,3v (que para esto también hay una versión del pickit2 clon  que tienen un jumper para elegir estos valores de alimentación de forma manual, con el operacional es automático) y también cambia la tensión de vpp de 12v a 8v según el pic que se programa. Y no se si viste que los diagramas que se tratan en este hilo son sin el operacional, fijando la alimentación de salida a 5v con lo cual tenes para programar los pic's más comunes.


----------



## arias887 (Mar 23, 2011)

Holas como andan...
los felicitos por sus mostajes...

Les soy sincero...

Arme mi Copia de pickit 2 clon, ya hace casi un año, y el primer problema fue lo de la bobina, las consegui de 1000mH, hice el impreso y todo eso, cunado lo monte y lo conecte me decia que tenia error en VDD y VPP, lo del VDD ya esta listo,me toco soldar el uC a la tarjeta, pero el VPP me sigue dando error, de hecho cuando lo mido con el multimetro me da cerca de los 1.algo de voltios enves de los 12 o mas que se nesecitan....

En el Cxto figuran 3 bobinas (2 en serie conectadas en pararelo con la 3°) lo cual supone una inductancia de 666mH y sin embargo tampoco se arreglo el VPP, ni con las 3 ni con 1 bobina...

Los cables que se ven en las fotos son los de la conexion USB, dado que perdi el cable USB y se me olvida conprar otro...

El diseño es el de Blessed, respuesta #1081, pagina 55 (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...s-puerto-usb-pickit2-clone-18080/index55.html) se llama "GaToX"....

El subio los archivos y estan en Eagle...
Por mi parte, lo pase a proteus y despues hice el PCB que es el que se ve en las fotos de esta respuesta....

Les dejo los PDF con el esquematico en proteus y los PCB...
Descargan las tres partes del .RAR (part1,part2 y part3), luego dan clic derecho en cual de las tres y le dan "extraer aqui" o donde quieran...

Quiero reanudar este proyecto y espero que me puedan ayudar, ya que nadie en mi """universidad""" lo quiso hacer...

Disculpen el monton de letras...
XD...

Desde ya les doy las gracias...


----------



## armador (Mar 23, 2011)

arias887:
¿y si te armás un generador de PWM con un 555, para simular la salida VPP_PUMP del pic, y se la aplicás a tu circuito clon alimentado con una fuente de 5V, así podés medir, probar e intercambiar componentes sin riesgo para el pic ni para el puerto USB?
Al menos, yo haría eso, así te queda andando de forma permanente y podés seguir voltajes, para detectar dónde están las anomalías...
Esto una vez descartado lo lógico de revisar diseño, circuito impreso y soldaduras.


----------



## autotronico (Mar 23, 2011)

Hyres por lo que estuve consultando los pic de la serie 24 requiere de 2,5 VDC. por ello me intereso este programador vere como puede dar con los componentes, gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 23, 2011)

Arias exelente tu montaje !! 

El problema de VPP que explicas es muy raro. Te recomiendo revisar los transistores que controlan la VPP a ver si te has equivocado en alguno de ellos...ya sea en el montaje como un error hardware en el esquemático.

En realidad es muy sencillo el programador en si...por eso no te des por vencido..que es algún error de hardware que te has pasado por alto.

PD: El error no está en las bobinas, ya que el valor que necesitas para que funcione correctamente es de 470uhy.

Un saludo !


----------



## arias887 (Mar 24, 2011)

Moachos....

ya me funcionaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11....
estoy que me estallo de la felicidad.....

tenia 2 pequeños errores ocacionados por la misma estupides...

1° En midiseño Q2=2N3904, y yo abia puesto todo lo contrario, un 2N3906, que pelota yo hombe por dios....

2° Q2, en su coletor, lleva a la bobina=1000mH, yo tenia era el katodo de D7=1N4148....

Tonces, cambie el transistor, quite la pista que sobraba y puentie la bobina al coletor y....
bualááááááááá....

Funcionaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!....

Gracias a todos....

en estos dias subo los PDF corregidos y las fotos con el pickit en su cajita para quien lo quiera mosntar asi....

Gracias otra ves y gracias, gracias, gracias...


----------



## Nunainos (Mar 24, 2011)

Amigo Arias887, yo tambien estoy terminando el programador que hizo el amigo Blessed. Todavia me queda por terminar el circuito que soporta el zócalo ZIF, ya os contare como va la cosa.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Naders150 (Mar 24, 2011)

Solucion a varios problema que tuve:

1.Vpp error, solucion... cambiar los transistores, aunque los BC son reemplazos la cosa es como que no trabajan por lo menos los que se consiguen aqui en Barranquilla, Colombia.. enotnces usar los 3904/06

2.Algunas veces no borraba el pic, decia que si pero cuando se le da la opción leer salia información todavia...todo fue por falta de corriente creo, se desconecto la cámara, la impresora del computador y un HUB y listo pickit al 100%

Recomiendo que el cable que usen para conectar el pickit al computador sea corto y de buena calidad, ya que entre muchas pruebas note que con con el cable corto el pictik clone funciona mucho mejor


----------



## arias887 (Mar 25, 2011)

Bueno aca les pongo el link para descargar los archivos de l pickit2clone (gatox)...
Contiene los archivos del compañreo blessed y los mios ya corregidos, difieren en el diseños del pcb...

Los de blessed estan en Eagle y los mios son los PDF listos para imprimir...

el rar pesa como 9MB por lo que contiene las fotos del montaje ya funcionando....

a mi me funciona ya sea con una sola bobina de 1000mH o con las tres de 1000mH predispuestas como se muestra en mi "diseño" del esquematico

Y les dejo una fotico del montaje ya en su cajita...

De nuevo les agradesco por todo  ...


----------



## J2C (Mar 25, 2011)

Arias887
Felicitaciones por haber logrado que funcione, BIENVENIDO al CLUB!!!.

Naders150
Eso suele ser lo mejor, incluso conectarlo directamente a una salida USB de la PC o Notebook SIN PASAR por "Concentradores USB Externos" da el mejor resultado.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## blessed (Mar 28, 2011)

Arias887
Felicitaciones.

La verdad me agrada mucho el hecho de que mi diseño te halla sido de ayuda.
Cualquier cosa a la orden, nose de que U seas, yo soy de la Udea. en lo que le pueda colaborar con gusto.... Si deseas me dejas tu msn yo te agrego.

Arias, te pregunto esa cajita es comercial, se consigue en la cascada ó es de algun articulo en especial?.......... 
Otra cosa amigo, seria buena idea que subieras los archivos en Proteus, pues de seguro a muchos les seria de utilidad, es solo una recomendacion.

Pronto montare fotos de mi nuevo diseño en montaje superficial. "Pickit 2 GaToX v. SMD" 


Att:  Blessed (GaToX Med)


----------



## Nunainos (Mar 28, 2011)

Hola amigos, como están.

Amigo Blessed, estoy terminando de montar el diseño que propusiste aqui, y tuve algunas dudas, que muy amablemente el amigo Moyano y J2C entre otros me ayudaron a resolver (de nuevo muchas gracias), pero me pregunto si puedo darte mi msn para que me ayudes a resolver algunas dudas??

De nuevo, muchas gracias a todos, a ver si termino de montarlo y pruebo a ver si funciona. Me siento muy contento de haber encontrado este foro.

Saludos.


----------



## cris3D (Mar 28, 2011)

arias887

la cajita negra es la que viene con las muestras gratis de microchip??

creo tener una como esas, ya que me arme el mio lo quiero ponerlo ahi


----------



## salto333 (Mar 28, 2011)

hola a todos :
tengo un gtp summer que arme el 2009 , funciono bastante bien .
Al cambiar por win 7 todo mal .
Alguien sabe de un firmware de pickit 2 que funcione con la plaqueta 
( hardware ) del gtp ? , para no tener que hacer de nuevo la placa .
Muchas gracias .


----------



## J2C (Mar 28, 2011)

Salto

Pues deberas preguntarle a "Sisco" por eso o decidirte a hacer lo que nos guio Moyano Jonathan que es un Co-Provinciano tuyo.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 29, 2011)

salto333, como estás.

Mirá hay una posibilidad que el hardware funcione con el del GTP - USB pero es una modificación al hardware y firmware no recomendable. Creo que se encuentra en taringa.

Por lo demás, hacer la placa no es algo complicado ...si queres te puedo dar una mano.

Un saludo !


----------



## arias887 (Mar 30, 2011)

J2C: Gracias por la bienbenida...

Blessed: Me gusto tu diseño dado a que tambien eres de medellin y me dije "estamos en la misma ciudad, y si a él le funciono, ps a mi tambien...XD" y si, funcoinaaaaa!!!!!

Y en cuanto a la cajiata, era de mi mamá que compro un collar o anillos, en fin, de esas cosas raras que ellas se ponen, y ps se la robe y monte mi Pickit en base a las medidas de esa cajuta y ya no me la puede quitar porque ya tiene 4 huecos XD...

En estos dias momto el .DNS del pruteus para que lo puedan ver por ai...

PD: SMD
      Eso sale un poquito costoso aca en medellin...

Saludos para todos...


----------



## J2C (Mar 30, 2011)

Arias887

Es el bienvenido al *Club de los PicKit2-Clone que Funcionan*, tu habías participado hace muchisimo tiempo con otro nick y luego dejaste de entrar a este thread.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## armador (Mar 31, 2011)

Buen día, tengo una consulta para hacerles y es: el PicKit2-Clone, en versión que controla la alimentación al zocalo de programación (VDD) con los MosFet's P y N, además de encenderla y apagarla por  software ¿es capaz de variar el voltaje entre 5 y 3,3 V, para los dispositivos que así lo requieran?
Porque no tengo ningún pic a 3,3V para probar esa característica.

Bueno, esa es mi duda.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## J2C (Mar 31, 2011)

Armador

La versión que controla la alimentación al zocalo *NO puede variar la VDD* entre 3.3 y 5 V, solo hace de llave on-off. En mi caso yo la implemente por una cuestión de Seguridad.

Para variar la VDD se usa la sección del Operacional y el otro MosFet que aun no fue implementada por nadie de este thread. Sin embargo en otras paginas de la web hay una versión de Suky que tiene esa posibilidad.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## armador (Mar 31, 2011)

Gracias J2C por la aclaración; ahora recuerdo mejor el tema.
Ya tengo todo el material, mosfets incluidos, menos el conector ICSP que es un header hembra a 90º  paso .1" 1 fila x 6 vías como tiene el original PICkit. ¡No lo encuentro por ningún lado! Sí hay de otras medidas: 1x40, 1x10, pero al cortarlo no hay forma de prolijarle bien los bordes.
Saludos!!


----------



## J2C (Mar 31, 2011)

Armador

A decir verdad depende del gusto de cada uno/a, yo en mi caso el primero que hice y colgue en el post #1250 lo hice con un conector IDC de 2 x 5 simple, pero en la practica me dado cuenta que es preferible que sea del tipo IDC con TRABA que permite extraer mas facil el cable de conexión y SIN romperlo!!!.

La verdad a mi me intereso no que sea identico fisicamente al original de MicroChip, sino que no tenga que andar reparandolo a cada rato. Total con cable plano de 10 conductores se pueden hacer las transiciones/adaptaciones que sean necesarias según las necesidades de cada uno/a (valga la redundancia).

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## armador (Mar 31, 2011)

Sí, Juanka, es cuestión de gustos.

En mi caso, como deseo comercializarlo entre mis clientes, me pareció bien que tuviera el mismo conector que el original, y de paso me sirve para hacerle una base ZIF en un futuro cercano si alguien me la solicita.

Al final, encontré una solución aceptable: cortar las tiras de 40 pines con una mini-sierra sinfín, cuyo acabado, como dije, es aceptable. Para ello debo fabricarme un soporte que me permita deslizar con seguridad para mis dedos el conector por la sierra.

Si quieren, una vez que termine el conector y otros detalles, subo alguna foto del prototipo terminado.

Saludos y gracias por estar allí y responder.


----------



## J2C (Mar 31, 2011)

Armador

Es cierto lo que dices siempre y cuando lo hicieras en el mismo tamaño según mi opinión personal.

Pero habiendo trabajado en la industria electrónica en el Gran Bs. As. y viendo lo que son los técnicos electrónicos jovenes que egresan desde el 2000 en la zona, realmente lo haria de forma que fuera un Tanque de Guerra !!!!, son terriblemente descuidados.

Por eso pense en el IDC con Extractores para que no tironeen de los cables. Igualmente respeto tus opiniones.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Electrostley (Abr 3, 2011)

buenas jejej 
que pena muchachos me queda una duda que programador serie me recomiendan que sea facil y que gaste lo minimo jejeje pues para quemar el 18f2550 gracias pelaos

aaa y otra pregunta tengo un puerto de 15 clavijas vga en la compu puedo utilizarlo como uno serie y si no es asi ¿que me recomiendan?


----------



## J2C (Abr 3, 2011)

Jejej (Electrostley



Electrostley dijo:


> buenas jejej
> que pena muchachos me queda una duda que programador serie me recomiendan que sea facil y que gaste lo minimo jejeje pues para quemar el 18f2550 gracias pelaos
> 
> Respecto a un Programador Serie para "quemar" el Pic18F2550 te recomiendo el del siguiente link ( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ontar-despues-pickit2-clone-40738/#post339141 ) usado por varios foristas de este thread con MUY Buen resultado.
> ...


----------



## Electrostley (Abr 3, 2011)

Gracias muchacho mmm entonces el puerto serie seria de una pc normal o como lo identifico disculpa mi ignorancia ejje 
este tengo un pc de escritorio y este tiene un puerto que parece serie pues tiene las 9clavijas que necesito para el programador sera este el que necesito ?


----------



## rascueso (Abr 3, 2011)

J2C ya me llegaron los componentes de Linetec y es la primera vez que una casa de electronica me mandan lo que pido. muchas gracias una vez mas por el dato.
con respecto al programador sencillo para grabar el pic.. voy a usar uno que me paso el amigo snakewather.  voy a adjuntar el esquema. me anda 10 puntos yo lo arme dentro de una dicha db9. saludos

Ver el archivo adjunto 49352


----------



## J2C (Abr 3, 2011)

ejje (Electrostley)
Pues hijo usa el *San Google* con estas dos palabras: "puerto serie" y te saldran cerca de 1.200.000 resultados para que leas (la base del conocimiento) algunos y también visita: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puerto_serie .
El colega Rascueso también te ha colocado una variante económica para quemar por primera vez el Pic18F2550 y que a el le funciono (tener en cuenta que no todas las PC's son iguales).

Rascueso
Ya estoy en Bs.As. y suelo comprarle cosas a IntekElectronica que es solo para minorista, pero tanto LineTec como Intek son apendices de Cika Electronica. Me alegro que tengas todo y no dudes en consultarme para ponerlo en marcha.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## rascueso (Abr 3, 2011)

ni lo dudes amigo. jejej preparate


----------



## Naders150 (Abr 3, 2011)

Bueno compañeros les comparto el quemador que fabrique, me gusto el diseño de alexhumbertoa basado en el de felixix quedo muy bacano y después le hice su cajita en acrílico.


----------



## julio00004 (Abr 4, 2011)

arme el pickit2 y tengo el problema que me da en Vpp 12.1v en la prueba de troush no se que pero en el multimetro me da 4.7v, alguien de mexico que lo armo y no tiene problemas me podria decir si realizo la PCB de felix y que componentes utilizo.
o de como se podria solucionar ese problema.
*cabe mencionar que la primera vez antes de este error lo arme en proto y me davbe en la prueba los 12.1v en el multimetro y en pantalla depues de soldar y desoldar y cambiar transistores,diodos,bobina y demas el problema persiste


----------



## atricio (Abr 4, 2011)

Naders150 dijo:


> Bueno compañeros les comparto el quemador que fabrique, me gusto el diseño de alexhumbertoa basado en el de felixix quedo muy bacano y después le hice su cajita en acrílico.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 51054



esta muy chevere ese diseño seria posible ue postees los diagramas para montarlo por favor


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 4, 2011)

Naders150 muy bueno te quedó el programador.

julio00004 como estás. El problema puede estar en varias partes pero vamos paso a paso:

1º - Puede ser la bobina. El valor recomendado es de 470uhy o mayor.
2º - Puede ser la red de realimentación que te muestro en la imagen:





3º - Fijarte que el diodo no esté al revés.
4º - Que la distribución de pines del transistor de conmutación esté bien (muchos le escapan acá).
5º - Problemas debido a soldaduras frias...falsos contactos, etc.

Mirá eso y después decime.


----------



## julio00004 (Abr 5, 2011)

gracias moyano por responder pronto, te comento que despues de el error que te mencione lo arme de nuevo en protoboard y cambie transistores pero deja checo y te comento

te comento moyano que ya cambie la bobina y los transistores pero sigue en lo mismo, te comento que en la prueba todo aparece bien cuando doy click en troubleshort me aparece en pantalla Vpp 12.2V pero el multimetro me marca 4.7V, crees que pueda ser el pic,o que este conectando algo mal o crees que no configure bien el software o que este bloqueado algo no lo se, mañana te digo que pude lograr


----------



## julio00004 (Abr 5, 2011)

el problema persiste, y ya no se me ocurre nada


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 6, 2011)

> te comento moyano que ya cambie la bobina y los transistores pero sigue en lo mismo, te comento que en la prueba todo aparece bien cuando doy click en troubleshort me aparece en pantalla Vpp 12.2V



Eso quiere decir que no tenés ningún problema de hardware en la parte de generación de voltaje. Ya un problema menos...tendrías que fijarte en el circuito de control: 





Es un problema obvio de hardware, quizás el PCB no esté en condiciones...por eso te pido que por favor pongas fotos para verlo mejor.

Un saludo !


----------



## juancopeland (Abr 6, 2011)

Moyano:

agradesco el grabador usb que posteaste. te queria preguntar cual es la posicion de los distintos componentes en la placa del circuito original que posteas en la pagina1, si te fijas solo muestras las pistas, pero no la cara superior.

muchas gracias, espero me puedas ayudar para no tener que levantar el esquematico que esta adjunto.

esperando tu pronta respuesta se despide.

Juancopeland


----------



## Electrostley (Abr 6, 2011)

gracias j2c por la ayuda me a liberado de algunas dudas pero siguen saliendo mas y mas ejej 
intente con el que me recomendaste pero no me funciono 

voy a intentar con el pablin 2 que recomiendas mas abajo a ver que sale gracias


----------



## J2C (Abr 6, 2011)

Electrostley
En algunas PC's sobre todo de ultimas generaciones no funcionan bien los puertos COM por que no llegan a tener toda la tensión (13 Volts) para que entre en modo programación el PIC.
A mi me paso eso y lo solucione con el Pablin II, te recomiendo que pongas un Zener de 13 Volts en la linea Vpp como precaución para no dañar el uControlador.
Cualquier duda consultame.

Juancopeland
En el RAR del post #1 de Moyano Jonathan hay un archivo "*PICKIT2.pcb*" realizado con el *PCB Wizard* y ahi podras conseguir saber (cual es cada componente) haciendo doble click en cada componente, tal cual estan indicados en la lista de materiales que esta dentro del mismo RAR.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## juancopeland (Abr 6, 2011)

Muchas Gracias J2C descargue otro programa para leer el .pcb y no me lo leyo y en el computador de la pega no tenia instalado el pcb wizard muchas gracias


----------



## emiro (Abr 6, 2011)

buenas noches,
Quiero agradecerles por este foro tan completo, he montado el pickit2 en la versión de Moyano y me funcionó perfectamente, pero se me ha presentado un problema, al iniciar el software me aparece " Pickit2 a dejado de funcionar", ya le instalé el .NET framework 4 pero nada, tengo windows vista. cabe aclarar que antes funcionaba sin problemas y de un momento a otro se dañó.
Solo me funciona con el MPLAB pero desde ahí no se puede programar el PIC16F84A.
¿Alguien sabe que pudo haber pasado?
Gracias


----------



## julio00004 (Abr 6, 2011)

te comento desde que lo desolde de la pcb y lo volvi a montar en proto me da ese valor compre de nuevo el material y nada incluso volvi a programar el pic, las tensiones que me da son las sig:
en VDD 5V
en VPP 0V
DATA 0.07v
CLOCK 0.07v
AUX 0.07v

estas tensiones es sin realizar la prueba, será que no tengo bien configurado el software (que lo dudo), me podrias decir que tensiones me deberian de aparecer en caso de que estas no estuvieran bien, por cierto el valor de VPP en la prueba es de 4.7v y en la pantalla dice que son 12.1V, vi la imagen que mandaste y si me podrias decir cuales deben de ser las tensiones y corrientes para checarlas.
gracias por gente como tu es por lo que sigo adelante desde méxico para argentina un saludo


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 7, 2011)

Ok , mañana te mando las mediciones de las diferentes tensiones como para que tengas una idea.

Saludos.

Para emiro: Por favor detallá más tu problema , explica que pasos realizaste en el montaje y como los llevaste a cabo para poder darte mejor asesoramiento.

Saludos !


----------



## jarc344 (Abr 7, 2011)

Hola a todos. Muchas gracias por subir sus modelos, estan muy buenos y hay para todos los gustos. 

Bueno en estos dias me pondre a buscar los materiales y armar el circuito, Me he decidido hacer el modelo del amigo Arias887. Ojala me vaya bien.

Arias887, qusiera pedirte un favor me puedes pasar tu modelo en algún programa como pcb wizard, eagle o ares. De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## arias887 (Abr 7, 2011)

jarc344 dijo:


> Arias887, qusiera pedirte un favor me puedes pasar tu modelo en algún programa como pcb wizard, eagle o ares. De antemano muchas gracias.



Claro jarc344...

El programa se llama *Pad2Pad* (http://www.pad2pad.com/download/index.htm)...
*[Es de distribuicon gratuita pa que no me regañen] X_x ...*

Es muy simple de usar...
Dame tu correo por MP para enviarte las librerioas que yo cree, como el Socket ZIF y ortos, porque no las tiene...

Todo esta como un grupo...
Ya enteras...


----------



## rascueso (Abr 7, 2011)

hola amigos arranque con el armado del programador. tengo la duda mas bolu... de todas las que se preguntaron en estas 92 paginas (espero no me gasten tanto)
mi gran problema siempre fueron los capacitores.. y como no me mandaron el de 470nf (C5) sali en la búsqueda del mismo entre las chatarras y encontre estos que creo que pueden ser (no quiero mandar moco entiendan)
* .047 250v/10%
* .047Z
* 474 
si puede ser alguno de esos les agradezco su confirmación


----------



## arias887 (Abr 7, 2011)

rascueso....

Te sirve el 474, ese es el de 470nF...
Los dos primeros numeros quedan como tal [47x] y el ultimo es la cantidad de ceros (0) que lleva a la derecha [xx4] y se da en pF=picoFaradios, osea, 474= 470000nF= 470nF = 0.470uF...

Mmmmm....
y ya...


----------



## julio00004 (Abr 7, 2011)

si espero las mediciones para ver en que esta fallando mi programador.
gracias moyano


----------



## jarc344 (Abr 8, 2011)

Hola arias887 gracias por responder... trate de mandarte un MP pero me dice que necesito más de 25 mensajes esp se debe a que fue la 1era vez que escribi un mensaje aunque tenga la cuenta desde hace mucho... Espero que me puedas seguir ayudando...


----------



## rascueso (Abr 8, 2011)

arias877 graciasss...


----------



## rascueso (Abr 8, 2011)

amigos una preguntita mas... 25v es poco para los 2 electroliticos de 100uf? saludosss


----------



## J2C (Abr 8, 2011)

Rascueso

Para el que esta a continuación de la bobina y el diodo 1N4148 esta perfecto, para el otro con que sea de 10V sobra.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## arias887 (Abr 8, 2011)

rascueso dijo:


> arias877 graciasss...



*[arias887]*

Con gusto y J2C tiene razón...


----------



## Naders150 (Abr 8, 2011)

ARIAS 887 

muy bacano el programa p2p podrías postear las librerías, ya que me gustaría probar con otro programa que no sea eagle


----------



## rascueso (Abr 8, 2011)

arias 877 jajaja perdon
J2C grax amigo... ya lo tengo todo montado. mas tarde subo fotos... saludos

Neders150 lee la firma de arias887

amigos mi pickit arranco bien led 1 encendido "la primer alegría" empece a hacer el tuto de j2c venia todo chanta 4... de paso ya que pintaba todo bien lo personalice joya.. digo... ya que estamos lo actualizamos... y ahi.. chan... el 2do led no para de titilar y no hace ni papa... que hachemo ahora? regrabo el pic? saludillos.

............................
otra vez yoli... no se gasten en responderme lo anterior pq ya arranco.. jejej 
y ustedes que no me tenian fe ajaja

anda joya!! aca 2 fotitos sacadas medio rápido mañana subo un par mas lindas.. me gua dormi bien chocho.. gracias a todos los que colaboraron en este tema. saludosss


----------



## J2C (Abr 9, 2011)

Rascueso

*Felicitacionessss !!!!*, pero como que no te teniamos fe??, me extraña eso en alguien de cierta provincia mediterranea.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## voltios (Abr 9, 2011)

rascueso dijo:


> arias 877 jajaja perdon
> J2C grax amigo... ya lo tengo todo montado. mas tarde subo fotos... saludos
> 
> Neders150 lee la firma de arias887
> ...



hola rascueso me podrias decir que pcb usaste para el zif? el pcb de la segunda foto? gracias


----------



## rascueso (Abr 9, 2011)

juanKa gracias a la ayuda de ustedes..

voltios te lo adjunto. no recuerdo bien de que usuario lo posteo. pero creo que tiene problemas con los pic 8 pines.. estudialo. saludos


----------



## voltios (Abr 9, 2011)

rascueso dijo:


> juanKa gracias a la ayuda de ustedes..
> 
> voltios te lo adjunto. no recuerdo bien de que usuario lo posteo. pero creo que tiene problemas con los pic 8 pines.. estudialo. saludos



de acuerdo, el pcb lo abro con? pcbwizard? eagle? proteus?


----------



## J2C (Abr 9, 2011)

Voltios

Yo te diria con que, pero como que te estaria sirviendo todo en *Bandeja de Plata*, y no me parece que alguien que te hace la GAUCHADA deba estar atento a lo que necesitas tu. En este foro hacemos culto de poner algo de parte de cada uno.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Empeza a probar con uno, y luego segui hasta que puedas verla.


----------



## voltios (Abr 9, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Voltios
> 
> Yo te diria con que, pero como que te estaria sirviendo todo en *Bandeja de Plata*, y no me parece que alguien que te hace la GAUCHADA deba estar atento a lo que necesitas tu. En este foro hacemos culto de poner algo de parte de cada uno.
> 
> ...



les comento que lo abri con pcb wizzard (no se usar el programa), arregle lo del 8 pin, que alguien lo revise, inclui el lado de cobre en pdf y el lado de los componentes, quisiera ponerle un interruptor push on/off para obviar el pin del interruptor de vpp (soy muy vago y me da pereza quitar y poner el pin ese prefiero solo tocar ><), otra cosa, no se porque cuando lo paso a pdf no pasa completamente todo el lado oscuro...  saludos


----------



## J2C (Abr 10, 2011)

Para quienes tienen dudas de como realizar el Zocalo ZIF les indico donde he subido un *.pdf con las aclaraciones.

El archivo se encuentra en el post *#37*  (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/480606/) del thread "*Base Zif, para el PicKit2.*" iniciado por Alfonso82.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Disculpen, pero el sistema no me permite subirlo nuevamente por mas que le cambie el nombre.


----------



## julio00004 (Abr 11, 2011)

despues de tanto timpo te doy las gracias moyano por seguir mi problema, te comento que ya lo pude solucionar y el fin de semana subo unas fotos.gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 11, 2011)

> despues de tanto timpo te doy las gracias moyano por seguir mi problema, te comento que ya lo pude solucionar y el fin de semana subo unas fotos.gracias



No te he podido seguír brindando más ayuda por falta de tiempo. Espero puedas comprender.


----------



## julio00004 (Abr 11, 2011)

gracias por ayudarme, fuiste e unico que puso interes y eso se agradece


----------



## arias887 (Abr 11, 2011)

arias887 dijo:


> Bueno aca les pongo el link para descargar los archivos de l pickit2clone (gatox)...
> Contiene los archivos del compañreo blessed y los mios ya corregidos, difieren en el diseños del pcb...
> 
> Los de blessed estan en Eagle y los mios son los PDF listos para imprimir...
> ...






arias887 dijo:


> Claro jarc344...
> 
> El programa se llama *Pad2Pad* (http://www.pad2pad.com/download/index.htm)...
> *[Es de distribuicon gratuita pa que no me regañen] X_x ...*
> ...



Aca les dejo las "librerias" del socket ZIF y del SW para Pad2Pad ya que no las trae...

*PD:* *Ya enteras=Ya entenderas... *


----------



## emiro (Abr 12, 2011)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Para emiro: Por favor detallá más tu problema , explica que pasos realizaste en el montaje y como los llevaste a cabo para poder darte mejor asesoramiento.
> 
> Saludos !



Gracias Moyano por responder, en realidad el montaje funciona perfectamente usé el esquema que posteaste con unos agregados mas por experimentar como por ejemplo: las dos memorias y utilicé dos tarjetas para el PCB ya que no quería comprar mas, además le agregué el regulador de 3.3v para programar otra gama de pics.
Lo probé grabando directamente desde el MPLAB un PIC16F877A y funcionó perfecto osea que descarto el montaje. mi problema es porque estoy en el desarrolo de un electroestimulador y para ello utilicé un PIC16F84A pero éste solo se puede programar con el software aparte del PICKIT2, ahora estoy pensando en cambiar de pic como unica solución, amenos que haya otro software compatible con el pickit2.

Les adjunto la foto del prototipo que estoy desarrollando.

Gracias a todos ustedes por llevar a buen término este proyecto.

Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 12, 2011)

Hola el programador sirve para el 16F648, puede ser que te estés equivocando en algo....mirá la imagen ...según el MPLAB si tiene soporte ese micro.


----------



## emiro (Abr 12, 2011)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Hola el programador sirve para el 16F648, puede ser que te estés equivocando en algo....mirá la imagen ...según el MPLAB si tiene soporte ese micro.



estuve mirando el pic que me dices y es compatible pin a pin con el PIC16F84A y hasta mejor.

Gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 12, 2011)

jajajajaajj te juro que fue de casualidad.....no vi que era el PIC16F84A..ese si no lo soporta. Igual tanto el PIC16F648A y el PIC16F88 son compatibles 100% pin a pin con 4Kb y 8Kb de memoria respectivamente.

Un saludo y suerte con tu proyecto.


----------



## julio00004 (Abr 13, 2011)

oye no sabes si se conecta seguido blessed para preguntarle algo sobre el diseño que hizo.
gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 13, 2011)

> oye no sabes si se conecta seguido blessed para preguntarle algo sobre el diseño que hizo.
> gracias



No tengo ni idea..mandale un MP.


----------



## electro0x7c1 (Abr 13, 2011)

Saludos, tengo una pregunta, hice el pcb del programador pickit2 clone apartir del diagrama que subio felixls que ha resultado excelente, pero en lo personal trato de evitar programar en zocalo zif y usar el puerto ICSP, de hecho el diseño que hice de pcb no tiene zocalo zif solo los pines del icsp similar al de felixls. 

El punto ahora es el siguiente, me gustaria poder alimentar el protoboard con el programador pero no lo hago asi porque la salida VDD viene directamente del puerto USB asi que si hago un corto podria dañar mi puerto, como puedo proteger el USB contra cortos? he escuchado que se puede hacer con un arreglo de diodos schottky, he buscado pero no he encontrado la solucion, asi que les pregunto como se protegeria el USB contra cortos usando diodos schottky o cualquier otra forma que sea asi de simple?

agradezco de antemano su ayuda, saludos.


----------



## emiro (Abr 14, 2011)

electro0x7c1 dijo:


> Saludos, tengo una pregunta, hice el pcb del programador pickit2 clone apartir del diagrama que subio felixls que ha resultado excelente, pero en lo personal trato de evitar programar en zocalo zif y usar el puerto ICSP, de hecho el diseño que hice de pcb no tiene zocalo zif solo los pines del icsp similar al de felixls.
> 
> El punto ahora es el siguiente, me gustaria poder alimentar el protoboard con el programador pero no lo hago asi porque la salida VDD viene directamente del puerto USB asi que si hago un corto podria dañar mi puerto, como puedo proteger el USB contra cortos? he escuchado que se puede hacer con un arreglo de diodos schottky, he buscado pero no he encontrado la solucion, asi que les pregunto como se protegeria el USB contra cortos usando diodos schottky o cualquier otra forma que sea asi de simple?
> 
> agradezco de antemano su ayuda, saludos.



yo creo que si tu circuito consume corriente considerable lo mejor que puedes hacer es alimentar el circuito con una fuente de 5v aparte y dejar las demás conexiones del programador conectadas, así podrás programar in-circuit sin riesgos.


----------



## cjefferson (Abr 14, 2011)

Saludos a todos, me estoy iniciando en el mundo de la programación de microcontroladores y super novato en electrónica,  estuve 5 días leyendo las 93 paginas del hilo y hay muy buena información, me he animado a construir un grabador pic, quisiera hacerlo con el esquema de Suky, fui a varias tiendas de electrónica y no consigo los transistores BC548 y BC558, observe el esquema del amigo moyano y el utiliza los 2n3906 y 2n3904 quisiera saber si puedo sustituir los BC por los 2N , gracias de antemano por su valiosa colaboración


----------



## J2C (Abr 14, 2011)

Cjefferson

Podes reemplazar los BC por los 2N de la siguiente manera:
BC548 = 2N3904
BC558 = 2N3906

Pero deberas tener cuidado para identificar bien sus terminales E , B y C ya que no estan en la misma posición del encapsulado, ayudate con la Datasheet de cada componente.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## cjefferson (Abr 14, 2011)

Gracias amigo J2C ya había descargado los Datasheet de cada uno de los transistores


----------



## beto3574 (Abr 14, 2011)

hola a todos ya hace rato arme el programador, hice el de moyano, lo reduje un poco y me quedo de 8 de largo por 7 de ancho y aqui esta...funcionando ok..ha no le monte el incircuit y el boton de reset


----------



## electro0x7c1 (Abr 14, 2011)

emiro dijo:


> yo creo que si tu circuito consume corriente considerable lo mejor que puedes hacer es alimentar el circuito con una fuente de 5v aparte y dejar las demás conexiones del programador conectadas, así podrás programar in-circuit sin riesgos.



Gracias por contestar, en efecto, suelo usar alimentacion externa y dejar conectado todo salvo el pin VDD, sin embargo me interesa no tener que usar fuente externa y usar la alimentacion de la lap pero sin poner en riesgo el puerto, esto con el fin de comodidad pues muchos circuitos son simples y no consumen mucha corriente.

saludos


----------



## arias887 (Abr 14, 2011)

electro0x7c1 dijo:


> Gracias por contestar, en efecto, suelo usar alimentacion externa y dejar conectado todo salvo el pin VDD, sin embargo me interesa no tener que usar fuente externa y usar la alimentacion de la lap pero sin poner en riesgo el puerto, esto con el fin de comodidad pues muchos circuitos son simples y no consumen mucha corriente.
> 
> saludos



Si tu cxto no consume mas de 450mA, puedes sacar los 5V del otro puerto USB...
Tal y como yo lo hago, siempre y cuando no sobrepase esa corriente...

Hasta el momento he hecho como 1000 cortos, algunos intecionales , y hasta el momento no se ha dañano mi puerto USB 

PD: Mi PC es portatil....


----------



## electro0x7c1 (Abr 14, 2011)

arias887 dijo:


> Si tu cxto no consume mas de 450mA, puedes sacar los 5V del otro puerto USB...
> Tal y como yo lo hago, siempre y cuando no sobrepase esa corriente...
> 
> Hasta el momento he hecho como 1000 cortos, algunos intecionales , y hasta el momento no se ha dañano mi puerto USB
> ...



Bueno, tengo entendido que los puertos USB ya vienen con proteccion anti-corto, es de esperarse, pero no soy tan valiente como tu, nunca he sometido a mis puertos USB a semejante prueba de calidad jaja. 

Sin embargo sigo interesado en la proteccion contra cortos mediante diodos por ser simple y barata (imagino) no se, talvez otras lap no tengan una proteccion tan buena, o simplemente su proteccion consista en volar una especie de fusible en cuyo caso no seria rentable.

que opinan? o estoy exagerando? realmente necesito implementar esta proteccion, se ve muy simple pero sigo sin atinar en como hacerlo.

saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 14, 2011)

> Sin embargo sigo interesado en la proteccion contra cortos mediante diodos por ser simple y barata (imagino) no se, talvez otras lap no tengan una proteccion tan buena, o simplemente su proteccion consista en volar una especie de fusible en cuyo caso no seria rentable.



Existen circuitos integrados especializados en aislar los puertos USB de forma galvánica, pero son SMD y bastante costosos. Yo nunca he quemado el USB de la PC y eso que me he equivocado en las conexiones....he hecho corto - / + , conecte mal d+  y d- .....y demás y nunca se me ha quemado.

Si lo vas a utilizar en modo ICSP...lo mejor que podés hacer es alimentar al programador mediante USB y la usar una alimentación externa para la placa. Luego conectas el negativo de la placa con el negativo del programador y listo...programador funcionando.

Un saludo !


----------



## electro0x7c1 (Abr 14, 2011)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Existen circuitos integrados especializados en aislar los puertos USB de forma galvánica, pero son SMD y bastante costosos. Yo nunca he quemado el USB de la PC y eso que me he equivocado en las conexiones....he hecho corto - / + , conecte mal d+  y d- .....y demás y nunca se me ha quemado.
> 
> Si lo vas a utilizar en modo ICSP...lo mejor que podés hacer es alimentar al programador mediante USB y la usar una alimentación externa para la placa. Luego conectas el negativo de la placa con el negativo del programador y listo...programador funcionando.
> 
> Un saludo !



Saludos, gracias por sus respuestas, si en efecto como comentaba uso fuente externa, las tierras comunes, no uso el Vdd del programador.

Por lo que veo el asunto de proteccion anti-corto no es muy requerido en la fabricacion de los clones pickit2, entonces talvez si estoy exagerando jajaja.

De todas formas quisiera saber como conectar los mentados diodos schottky seria bueno alimentar con el usb con proteccion aparte de la de USB, no se si alguien lo ha hecho antes. 

Seria bueno tambien saber si alguien, en el foro ha quemado su puerto USB a causa de un corto. Digo porque el amigo de un amigo jaja me conto que quemo su puerto USB al conectar mal.

saludos y gracias de nuevo por sus respuestas.


----------



## electrodin (Abr 20, 2011)

Hola a todos, muchas gracias por este gran aporte, justo ahora estoy armando mi clone, que tiene habitado el regulador de 3.3v, mi pregunta es: 

¿ le grabo cualquier version del .hex al 18f2550?, es decir le trabaja el que usó Moyano, o el el uso otro compañero?, descargué uno que diceK2V023200.HEX
es que lo estoy armando con un pic SMD y quiero estar seguro antes de soldarlo

gracias.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 20, 2011)

> descargué uno que diceK2V023200.HEX



Ese es el fimware que tenés que grabar, un saludo !


----------



## cris3D (Abr 20, 2011)

electrodin

tendrás el esquemático (PCB) de tu placa con pic smd? por ahí tengo uno de esos y me gustaría probar


----------



## electrodin (Abr 20, 2011)

gracias Moyano, que rapidez en tu respuesta
entonces a grabar  se ha dicho.

Hola cris3D, si lo tengo. en verdad me basé en el que hizo jackcer, pero con componentes SMD, y aun no lo termino de armar así que no te puedo garantizar nada todavia(de que funcione), espero poder conseguir todos los materiales antes de estos feriados de semana santa sino voy tener que esperar hasta la otra semana.
Apenas lo pruebe lo subiré.


----------



## cris3D (Abr 21, 2011)

electrodin

ok, estaré en espera, que sofware usas para la creación de los PCB?


----------



## electrodin (Abr 21, 2011)

hola, utilizo el EAGLE.
estoy teniendo problemas con el armado, no calculé bien en tamaño de los puentes y la serigrafia del lado de los componentes, aparte que el conector mini-usb tiene las patas muy cortas y apenas atraviesa la placa de fibra de vidrio..:enfadado:, ja ja no se como se me ocurrió poner un puente debajo del pic SMD...


----------



## emiro (Abr 22, 2011)

electrodin dijo:


> hola, utilizo el EAGLE.
> estoy teniendo problemas con el armado, no calculé bien en tamaño de los puentes y la serigrafia del lado de los componentes, aparte que el conector mini-usb tiene las patas muy cortas y apenas atraviesa la placa de fibra de vidrio..:enfadado:, ja ja no se como se me ocurrió poner un puente debajo del pic SMD...


 

a mi me pasó algo parecido pero con un pdf, me di cuenta que no estaba a escala cuando fui a soldar...:cabezon: pero bueno de los errores tambien se aprende


----------



## julio00004 (Abr 22, 2011)

dejo unas fotos de este grandioso programador.


----------



## emiro (Abr 22, 2011)

julio00004 dijo:


> dejo unas fotos de este grandioso programador.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 52166[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]



Te quedaron muy bien terminadas 

saludos


----------



## julio00004 (Abr 22, 2011)

si despues de 2 dias seguidos.tuvo su recompensa.
gracias


----------



## J2C (Abr 22, 2011)

Julio00004

Felicitaciones por tu PicKit2-Clone, muy bueno el detalle de la cara de componentes.

Por otra parte te comento la duda que tengo respecto a *la posición de los PIC's en zocalo de 8 pines* como la tenes marcada en la plaqueta del ZIF, esa posición solo corresponde para los PIC's de la serie *10F*.

Como la mayoria hemos realizado versiones de dicho zocalo correspondientes al WinPic800 muchos hemos tenido problemas con los PIC's de la serie *12F* ya que no van en la misma posición de los 10F, para tratar de aclarar todo he realizado un archivo indicando las posiciones e intente colocarlo en el post #1846 pero el sistema no me dejo dado que ya lo habia colcoado en el thread_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/480606/ _en el post *#37*. 

Solo te pido que lo verifiques y comentes en todo caso los detalles que encuentras tu.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## electrodin (Abr 22, 2011)

Hola a todos, tengo un problema... la pc no me reconoce mi pickit2clone
y midiendo voltajes, no me genera el vpp, pues tengo el mismo voltaje de vcc menos la caida en el diodo. al parecer no me esta generando el PWM, pero si tengo el voltaje que genera para el usb(pin14=3.2V)

Ahora pienso que podria ser que el pic este mal grabado, entonces la pregunta:¿puedo soldarle unos cablecitos directamente para volver a grabarlo?, o necesariamente tengo que aislas los demas pines del pic? ¿que me recomiendan?
o tal vez la falla sea otra?

Aquí les mando la foto de como está.






gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## electrodin (Abr 23, 2011)

Uhhmm...he grabado y regrabado el pic con el JDM y el winpic800 y nada la PC no me reconoce el dispositivo...
he vuelto a revisar todo, no se, creo que me tomare un descanso, veré si puedo coseguir otro pic,
puede que este este dañado de alguna forma...


----------



## emiro (Abr 23, 2011)

Si lo estuviste usando en un protoboard e hiciste modificaciones en el con el pickit2 conectado, es muy posible que se le haya dañado el puerto usb del pic, así no tenga nada que ver con el circuito en cuestión; a mi me pasó lo mismo y por más que borré y volví a grabar el pic no me lo reconoció el PC. 
yo creo que el puerto usb del pic es muy sensible.

Consejo, no modificar  el circuito con el pickit2 conectado y energizado.


----------



## bmfranky (Abr 23, 2011)

electrodin dijo:


> Uhhmm...he grabado y regrabado el pic con el JDM y el winpic800 y nada la PC no me reconoce el dispositivo...
> he vuelto a revisar todo, no se, creo que me tomare un descanso, veré si puedo coseguir otro pic,
> puede que este este dañado de alguna forma...



Hola,electrodin ,comprueba el valor del cristal que conectaste, si no es el correcto, es normal que no funcione correctamente, de memoria , creo que era uno de 12Mhz. a mi me sucedió , conecte uno de 10mHz, por error y no funcionaba, y me volví loco hasta que me di cuenta del fallo. también comprueba al grabar el pic , que todos los fuses sean correctos, por si es un fallo al cargarlo..


----------



## J2C (Abr 23, 2011)

Bmfranky



bmfranky dijo:


> ...de memoria , creo que era uno de 12Mhz. a mi me sucedió , conecte uno de 10mHz, por error y no funcionaba...


 
El cristal debe ser de 20 MHz!!!!!.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## bmfranky (Abr 23, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Bmfranky
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perdón, ya dije que era de memoria, hace mas de 1 año que monte el mio, y solo recuerdo que erre al poner el cristal.

Gracias por la corrección.

Saludos Fran.


----------



## J2C (Abr 23, 2011)

Bmfranky
No tomes a mal la correción, solo la hice para que Electrodin no cometiera errores con eso.

Electrodin
La mayoria que hemos armado el PicKit2-Clone hemos tenido problemas, casi siempre o soldaduras malas, algun corto entre pistas y muchos con los transitores colocados en forma incorrecta al no tener la misma distribucción de Emisor, Base y Colector debido a transistores TRUCHOS, revisa por favor esto ultimo.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## agroelectro (Abr 24, 2011)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Ese es el fimware que tenés que grabar, un saludo !



Jonathan necesito comunicarme con vos , no me deja enviarte un privado , me puedes contactar por mai a pabloa67@yahoo.com.ar

Gracias y disculpen si desvirtuo el tema .


----------



## armador (Abr 24, 2011)

emiro dijo:


> ... mi problema es porque estoy en el desarrollo de un electroestimulador ...



Hola emiro, se ve lindo tu prototipo, pero me intriga algo: tengo entendido que estos aparatos usan un trafo, y en la foto no veo ninguno ¿es de una nueva tecnología, o simplemente el trafo no está todavía implementado?

Saludos


----------



## julio00004 (Abr 24, 2011)

como mencionas J2C solo una serie de pic´s de la serie que mencionas no concuerdan las lineas en el zocalo pero como por ahora no estoy trabajando con esa serie y no tengo algun pic de esa serie a la mano no lo he podido verificar.


----------



## emiro (Abr 24, 2011)

armador dijo:


> Hola emiro, se ve lindo tu prototipo, pero me intriga algo: tengo entendido que estos aparatos usan un trafo, y en la foto no veo ninguno ¿es de una nueva tecnología, o simplemente el trafo no está todavía implementado?
> 
> Saludos



Estoy en el desarrollo de este prototipo, es cierto no hay trafo pero en realidad si lo usa  , en este momento estoy en el desarrollo de la fuente aislada cuando me pase las pruebas :estudiando: la posteo en el foro de electro medicina.

saludos


----------



## J2C (Abr 25, 2011)

Julio0004

Pues comentame que serie no coincido y asi trato de actualizar el pdf para que le sirva a todos los foristas seguidores de este thread, incluso a mi!!!.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## d0rad0 (Abr 25, 2011)

bueno pues ayer decidi jubilar mi JDM, y decidi por montar este... Funciono a la primera. 

Por cierto a los comentarios de si pasa algo con un corto en el USB, comentar que yo accidentamente toque con un destornillador la carcasa del USB y el diodo del programador ocasionando un cortocircuito y el portatil directamente se apago. Al ponerlo en marcha funcionaba todo correctamente.

Dejo fotos y agradecimientos.


----------



## J2C (Abr 25, 2011)

D0rad0

Felicitaciones por vuestro PicKit2-Clone y Bienvenido al Club!!!.

Esa caracteristica de protección de cortocircuito en el USB es propia de la PC, Notebook, etc., solo que no debemos confiarnos por que podria quemarse el Port Usb de la misma.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## electrodin (Abr 25, 2011)

Al fin, luego de tomarme un descanso y ver las cosas con calma, logré que funcionara je je, la falla era tan simple que me apena decirlo. Puse al revés los contactos D+ y D- del conector mini-usb en el placa.
aqui le mando una foto de mi pickit2 clone al lado de mi fiel JDM y gracias a todos en especial a Moyano y J2C que siempre estan ayudandonos.




como pueden ver tuve que colocar un cruce de puentes justo en el logo de USB je je, ya lo modificaré cuando tenga tiempo...


----------



## J2C (Abr 25, 2011)

Electrodin

Pues mis felicitaciones por vuestro diseño, MUY PROFESIONAL, Bienvenido al Club!!!.

Solo te recomendaria que le pusieras algo estilo acrilico del lado de las soldaduras para proteger al programador de eventuales cortos que pudiesen producirse al apoyarlo durante el uso debido a restos de alambres/cables de los componentes que solemos usar en nuestras mesas de trabajo.

En el post #1766 Raymond habia puesto un video mostrando como le quedo funcionando y se apreciaba el acrilico, lamentablemente PRIVATIZO su video demostrativo de Youtube y no puedo darte ninguna referencia

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Algun secreto en esa mascara del lado componentes??, me ha gustado mucho sobre todo el color.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 25, 2011)

Los felicito a todos por sus diseños !!! Les están quedando exelente


----------



## emiro (Abr 25, 2011)

En este foro se puede ver el interés por llevar a buen término cada proyecto propuesto y sobre todo por dar los mejores acabados en los prototipos 

Yo también agradezco la ayuda que me prestaron cuando la necesitaba y desde entonces hago lo mismo cuando alguien necesita ayuda y está a mi alcance


----------



## jose258 (Abr 27, 2011)

por que no se utiliza el pin 1 mclr ese se utiliza para qe no se resetee el pic y hay qe ponerlo a vdd o me equivoco y otro problema que ha tenido un compañero le marca lo sig "vdd voltage error" eso a que se debe y si me pueden decir como solucionarlo.

Gracias, saludos.


----------



## J2C (Abr 27, 2011)

Jose258

Con respecto al pin #1 MCLR tienes razon, pero en el esquematico original de Microchip no esta conectado y *FUNCIONA!!!*, entonces digamos que colocar el pin #1 a Vdd solo depende del gusto de quien esta realizando su PicKit2-Clone.

En el mensaje de "*Vdd Voltage Error*" parte de una rutina interna del 16F2550 y debes verificar la tensión que esta entrando a tu programador desde el conector Usb de tu PC, la tensión que estas entregando como Vdd al micro a programar y la tensión que ingresa como realimentación al 18F2550 en el pin #3; ya que controlando esta el 18F2550 da el mensaje de error.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## lion hearted (Abr 27, 2011)

hola a todos he seguido las ligas y he hecho mi propio diseño en pcb wizard, el esquematico es el de moyano, ya lo revise y segun yo quedo bien pero quisiera la opinion de terceros, pues despues de dar como tres o cuatro revisiones es normal que uno se bloquee o que pase por alto ciertos detalles, gracias.


----------



## electrodin (Abr 27, 2011)

> P.D.: Algun secreto en esa mascara del lado componentes??, me ha gustado mucho sobre todo el color.



gracias Juanka, pero no hay ningún secreto, es sólo serigrafía, mmm aún me falta dominar la técnica.
No sé pero creo que la foto que puse no se ve, ni siquiera en mi album que raro.


----------



## J2C (Abr 27, 2011)

Electrodin

Pero dominar la técnica es lo de menos, esta *barbaro* asi. Solo pregunte por que yo aun sigo por la plancha y no encuentro algo mejor y accesible monetariamente que incluso me permita pistas más angostas y que no me permite gran cosa en la Mascara del lado Componentes.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## julio00004 (Abr 28, 2011)

para J2C respecto a lo que dije es que efectivamente no coinciden las lineas para los pic's 12F si lo pongo en la posicion de 8 pines que tengo, pero ya descargue tu archivo y hay si lo tienes en otra posicion y si en tu pdf si coinciden las lineas con esa posición¡¡¡¡
asi que no hay nada que agregar y gracias .


----------



## lion hearted (Abr 28, 2011)

aqui esta listo y corregido gracias a todos por la direción ademas les dejo los diseños de algunos entrenadores para los pics de ocho bits y la base para 16 pines


----------



## armador (Abr 29, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> ... por que yo aun sigo por la plancha y no encuentro algo mejor y accesible monetariamente que incluso me permita pistas más angostas y que no me permite gran cosa en la Mascara del lado Componentes.
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-



Compañero Juanka, te comento que el método de las placas fotosensibles (compradas hechas o fotosensibilizadas por uno mismo) y exponerlas mediante una transparencia (inkjet o láser) es el mejor método casero, conclusión a la que arribé hace años luego de probar varios (entre ellos, la hojita Press'n Peel azul, la blanca, serigrafía, planchita, etc.). El acabado es muy superior por lejos al de la plancha, y más fino, menos engorroso. Si te interesa probarlo, andá preguntándome lo que necesites.

Saludos


----------



## lion hearted (Abr 29, 2011)

armador como es ese metodo y que tan costeable es


----------



## armador (Abr 29, 2011)

Lion: te traduzco los precios locales a dolares USA.

Una placa fenolica simple faz de 15 x 25 cm, ya fotosensible, cuesta unos US$ 11.
Un frasco de REVELADOR y otro de REMOVEDOR, c/u cuesta unos US$ 3,50 y sirven para varias veces.
Una transparencia para láser tamaño A4 costaría US$ 1.
Debes tener la impresora láser disponible.
Luego, utilizo un aerosol ennegrecedor de toner, que viene bien cuando se usan cartuchos de toner reciclados, que no es tan negro como el original. Se lo aplico a la transparencia y a mí me dura años ese aerosol. Cuesta como una placa.
Luego, una mesa insoladora con 2 tubos fluorescentes de 20W c/u.


----------



## armador (Abr 29, 2011)

A los que me escriban por mensaje privado, les digo que el foro no me permite responderles por la misma vía porque no me alcanza el mínimo de mensajes (me enteré luego de escribir una extensa respuesta)... perdón por el off-topic.


----------



## emiro (Abr 29, 2011)

lion hearted dijo:


> aqui esta listo y corregido gracias a todos por la direción ademas les dejo los diseños de algunos entrenadores para los pics de ocho bits y la base para 16 pines



Muy buenos diseños 
Gracias


----------



## rascueso (Abr 30, 2011)

hola amigos! viendo y considerando que fue sensillo el armado y puesta en marcha de mi pickit2 (primer post) y que hoy hace un dia feo en mi ciudad  quería preguntarles si alguien tiene el pcb del pickit2 con la función 3.3 echo en PCB Wizard. se lo agradecería así tengo para entretener la tarde. saludosss


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 3, 2011)

IMPORTANTE: Por favor, Los que tengan diseños funcionales del Pickit2 háganme saber por que los voy a subir a la primera página del post.

Los requisitos son los siguientes:

1º - Esquemático completo + PCB EN FORMATO PDF.
2º - Lista de componentes.
3º - Fotos del programador armado.
4º - Nombre del usuario que lo armó (Para los derechos de autor). 

Los usuarios interesados pueden mandarme un mensaje privado y yo les daré el correo electrónico para que me pasen sus diseños. Luego un moderador se hará cargo de modificar la primera página del post para que quede de forma definitiva.

Un saludo y espero sus respuestas


----------



## xalapigonia (May 3, 2011)

hola chicos yo utilizo el metodo de planchado y tengo mi modelo de pickit 2
-primero corto cartulina de tamaño A4 para imprimir ahi la pista sobre la parte plastificada, y luego sobre la placa la plancho por 4 o 5 minutos a lo mucho, luego al agua y me quedan muy bien, claro que no perfectamente pero con la practica me he ido puliendo en este metodo.

-mi modelo de pickit 2 esta en base a un esquema electronico que me pasaron, lo unico que la base solo es para programar pics y no memorias de las serie 24x


----------



## arias887 (May 3, 2011)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Los usuarios interesados pueden mandarme un mensaje privado y yo les daré el correo electrónico para que me pasen sus diseños. Luego un moderador se hará cargo de modificar la primera página del post para que quede de forma definitiva.



*Moyano Jonathan*, los mios y los de blessed estan aca separados por carpeta.
Yo con gusto aporto los mios, pero habria que preguntarle a blessed para los de él, aunque yo creo que no haya problema...



*PD: Ese es el mismo link que el anterior*

**********************************************************************
Mmmmm...
Interesante...

[ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...as-puerto-usb-pickit3-clone-55433/#post492409 ]
**********************************************************************


----------



## arias887 (May 3, 2011)

Mmmmmm....
Interesante...
Casi no encuentro el Datasheet pero aca esta y por lo que veo solo viene en encapsulado TQFP y QFN de 64 Pines, osea, superchiquito *[Pág. 005 de 352] (X_x) XD*...
Algun dia haré el intento de pasar el esquemático a Proteus...

¿¿¿ Porqué repetiste lo mismo 3 veces en el .RAR ???
Si lo ubieras puesto solo una ves pesaria 0.5MB...

De todas formas gracias por el oporte y espero que este foro de frutos...

Aaaaahhhhhh!!!!!....
Don Proteus 7.7 SP3 no posee el pic 24FJ256GB106 en sus librerias....
(T_T)...


----------



## cjefferson (May 3, 2011)

Saludos amigo estoy super contento ya arme mi primer circuito electrónico siguiendo todas sus recomendaciones y me funciono a la primera sin ningún problema hay esta una foto, mañana terminare de armar en Eagle el esquema de la PCB, ojala y todo me salga bien con la planchada del circuito e leído que es algo complicado, cuando este listo les mostrate las fotos, gracias a todos por este excelente foro.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 4, 2011)

Felicitaciones cjefferson !

arias887 ahí archivé tu programador junto con el de blessed. Voy a esperar que algunos usuarios más se prendan a la idea y subo los programadores.


----------



## julio00004 (May 5, 2011)

perdon por poner este mensaje en el tema pero moyano me podrias mandar tu correo para platicar sobre otro asunto que no tiene que ver con el pickit2.
o como te contacto?
es que no puedo mandarte un MP.
gracias MOyano.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 5, 2011)

Es raro lo que mencionas...ahi te paso el correo por privado


----------



## blessed (May 6, 2011)

Moyano, vos me mandaste un privado pidiendome permiso para publicar mi version.... y pues la verdad no tengo problema alguno, antes te agradezco x tener mi version en cuenta... pero al igual que el amigo "julio00004" no puedo mandarte un privado sale esto ..."Para poder enviar MP a otros usuarios debes tener 25 o más mensajes." .... asi pues que si quieres me mandas un mensaje con tu correo... o si con lo que publico el amigo "arias887" de mi version consideras que tiene los requicitos, creo seria suficiente.


----------



## Nunainos (May 6, 2011)

Hola de nuevo amigos.
Moyano, como comenté en posts anteriores, estoy haciendo el diseño del amigo blessed, estoy aprendiendo poco a poco, (soy novato)  pero en cuanto pueda aportar una idea, ahí estoy.

Amigo blessed, sería mucho pedirte tu correo para poder preguntarte unas dudas sobre tu diseño??, no puedo enviarte un privado porque tengo el mismo problema que tú.

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## armador (May 6, 2011)

Hola a todos.
Les cuento que armé mi prototipo clon y funciona bien.
La versión que hice no considera que VDD se ponga a 3,3V, sólo funciona con 5V.
Sin embargo, ahora debería programar un dispositivo que trabaja a 3,3V, y revisando el circuito de suky, por mencionar uno, veo que fácilmente se puede bajar VDD de 5 a 3,3V con unos pocos componentes.

Mi pregunta concreta es: ¿es suficiente bajar VDD nada más?
Me baso en que el resto de las señales de programación (DAT, CLK y AUX) provienen del 18F2550 que está alimentado a 5V desde el puerto USB, por lo tanto, esas señales son de 5V y quedarían más altas que la VDD de 3,3V que le aplicamos al dispositivo target. ¿No deberían bajarse también, por ejemplo, con resistores y zener de 3V3? Así todo el target recibe señales y alimentación al mismo nivel.

Dejo planteada la pregunta técnica, ANTES de quemar lo que quiero programar.

Saludos!!!


----------



## J2C (May 6, 2011)

Armador

Como bien podras haber visto en la página de Suky el ha colocado tres transistores PNP, un diodo y varias resistencias sobre las lineas de DAT, CLK y AUX.

Ese circuito realmente lo que hace es "*limitar*" las señales de DAT, CLK y AUX a la misma tensión que se aplica al zócalo como Vdd. También esta la protección que tienen dichas entradas en el µControlador con su correspondiende diodo a Vdd que harian la limitación a través de las resistencias de 33Ω.

Cualquier duda tu sabes como contactarme.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 6, 2011)

Para julio00004, blessed y Nunainos. El problema radica en que tienen muy pocos post para realizar consultas por privado....

Blessed OK, entonces publicaré tu diseño junto al de Arias. Lo que quiero que me digas es si tiene algún bug a corregir . Esto es por que lo tengo que subir completamente funcional.


----------



## armador (May 6, 2011)

Mirá vos, Juanka, yo pensé que esos transistores simplemente "mataban" todo voltaje residual del conector ICSP cuando el equipo no está programando, así se podía remover el target con seguridad.
Bien, lo implementaré así y veré que sucede al intentar programar una memoria 25VF512.
Muchas gracias por el dato, que me pareció bueno preguntar en el foro, así las respuestas le servían a otros.

PD: sí, sí, tengo tu mail, de hecho ¿recibiste el que te envié el 3/5?

Saludos


----------



## J2C (May 6, 2011)

Raul

La remoción del Target con seguridad la da el propio PIC18F2550 al colocar sus salidas respectivas a los pines del *ICSP en 0 Volt*, por eso a mi me intereso controlar la interrupción de *Vdd* cosa que logre con el IRF7105.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: el otro tema te lo envie via EXPRESSO.


----------



## ruse85 (May 7, 2011)

moyano jonathan dijo:


> importante: por favor, los que tengan diseños funcionales del pickit2 háganme saber por que los voy a subir a la primera página del post.
> 
> Los requisitos son los siguientes:
> 
> ...



me ineterso lo del posteo de los programadores dime adonde te lo envio


----------



## Nunainos (May 7, 2011)

Hola amigos, necesito de vuestra ayuda.
Aunque me faltan por poner los leds en el programador, me decidi a comprobar que el programador funcionaba correctamente. Grabé el hex en el 18F2550 con otro programador y luego lo puse en el pickit2 Clone. Lo conecté al PC y genial, el XP lo detectó correctamente y el pickit 2 tambien lo detecto. 
Luego yo no se que pasó que cuando lo volvía a conectar via usb ya no lo detectaba y me lanzaba el siguiente mensaje: "Pickit 2 VPP voltage level error.
Check target & retry operation".

Lo que si he notado es que las dos inductancias y el transistor estaban calientes. He comprobado el transistor y está bien. No se comprobar las inductancias así es que no sé si están bien.

Me podríais ayudar, por favor??. La alegría me duró poco.

Un abrazo y mucha gracias.

Perdonar que me explique así de mal, pero ya me parecía a mi extraño que me funcionara a la primera.

Perdonar que me explique tan mal. Ya me parecía a mi extraño que funcionara a la primera.

Os estoy muy agradecido.

Un saludo.


----------



## jose258 (May 8, 2011)

nunainos, checa las inductancias con un multimetro de deben de medir poca resistencia,las inductores se pueden abrir, a mi me paso lo mismo primero funciono muy bien el pickit2 pero despues me aparecio ese mensaje, checa continuidad en los inductores, yo lo solucione asi. saludos


----------



## Nunainos (May 8, 2011)

Muchas gracias, Jose258. Creo que vas a tener razon, porque cuando toque las inductancias estaban muy calientes y cuando medi con el polimetro me daba continuidad (sonaba el polimetro).

Las inductancias que tengo puestas son dos, creo que de 680 (azul-gris-dorado) y ahora solo tengo para poder poner una de 680 y  dos de 270 (rojo-violeta-dorado). ¿cual me vendria mejor) creo que la de 680 y una de 270.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## J2C (May 8, 2011)

Nunaimos

Las inductancias tienen resistencia, baja, pero la tienen dado que es una bobina de alambre esmaltado. Ten presente eso.

Como ejemplo las axiales de 680 µH y que parecen una resistencia me da 18 Ω que acabo de medir (es la que tengo en mi PicKit2-Clone), para darte una referencia.

En todo caso si calientan, significa que esta circulando mucha corriente a través de ella por lo que no descuidaria de algún cortocircuito, o el transistor colocado mal debido a que no coinciden sus conexiones (E, B y C) con lo que dice la Datasheet. Verifica esas cosas por las dudas.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Nunainos (May 8, 2011)

Gracias J2C y a todos los demás.

Acabo de cambiarle las inductancias. He puesto una de 680mH y otra de 270mH y nada, no responde. El caso es que el software si lo detecta pero luego saca el mensaje que he mencionado antes. 

¿Cómo puedo comprobar un transistor?, por que me da a mi que va a ser eso.

Un saludo a todos y gracias.


----------



## J2C (May 8, 2011)

Nunaimos

Fuera de las tipicas comprobaciones con el Multimetro/Tester del transistor como junturas de diodos.

Solo te queda al alcance probar con uno de los tester chinos baratos la ganancia del mismo, de esta manera podremos saber si sus conexiones E, B y C corresponden a como lo has colocado tu en la plaqueta de circuito impreso.

Desconozco que instrumentos tienes a mano en este momento, cualquier duda vuelve a preguntarnos.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Nunainos (May 9, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, J2C. 

Dispongo de un multímetro. Estuve mirando como comprobar un transistor y comprobando entre sus patillajes y no me daba resistencia ninguna. No se si lo he comprobado bien. Creo que el fallo va a estar ahí.

Gracias de nuevo.

Un saludo.


----------



## J2C (May 9, 2011)

Nunainos

Casi todos los multimetros digitales económicos tienen una escala donde medir diodos, generalmente es la escala de *2.000 Ω* donde cambiando las puntas terminas midiendo el diodo en Directa e Inversa.

En *Inversa* no deberia mostrar resistencia alguna, debe indicar circuito abierto. En cambio en *Directa* te dara una lectura que deberas interpretar como la caida de tensión entre los electrodos del diodo y suele estar en el rango de *0,7 V*. 

Personalmente creo que te ha tocado justo un *Transistor Falsificado* ó uno con los *terminales invertidos* que ultimamente aparecen cada vez más. La forma de detectar estos ultimos es con un multimetro digital que posea la opción de medir el *hfe* de los transistores y asi lograras identificar los electrodos *E*, *B* y *C* que deberas hacerlos coincidir con la conexión de la placa de circuito impreso.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Nunainos (May 9, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, J2C y gracias una vez más.

Bueno creo definitivamente que el BC338 esta caput, porque estaba mas caliente que otra cosa.

Pero hay una cosa que me extraña, arranque el programa del pickit2, elegi la familia de pics y empezo a parpadear el led de busy, continuamente, pero finalmente me dijo que habia encontrado el 18F2550. Pulse sobre el botón read y lo leyó perfectamente, pero ahí fué cuando me di cuenta que el transistor estaba para freir papas.

Mañana iré a buscar un par de ellos. Pero no se donde puede estar el fallo.

Gracias por ayudarme.


----------



## J2C (May 9, 2011)

Nunainos

La mayoria de quienes hemos armado el PicKit2-Clone hemos usado BC547/548 ó 2N3904, te diria de tratar de cambiar el tipo (seguira siendo NPN) y probar pero desconozco de donde eres y que posibilidades tienes de hacerlo; ese BC338 de KEC como que deja muchas dudas.

Te recomiendo que mires las Datasheet's del transistor que compres por el tema de la disposición de E, B y C para no tener problemas.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Nunainos (May 10, 2011)

Pues espero que sea eso, J2C. 

En casa tengo un par de 547. Intentaré cambiarlo hoy y os cuento como me ha ido.

Gracias una vez más.


----------



## danyferchu (May 10, 2011)

hola, de apresurado hice el primer circuito y no me funciona, me podrian decir si hubo alguna modificacion


----------



## Nunainos (May 11, 2011)

Hola de nuevo a todos.

J2C, hize lo que me aconsejaste, cambié el bc338 por el bc547, (comprobando previamente el datasheet) y ya no se calienta, pero sigue tirándome el mismo error. He comprobado todo otra vez y no hay cortocircuito ni nada por el estilo. 

El caso es que me ha llegado a leer y verificar el pic y de hecho el led busy parpadea pero seguidamente me lanza el mensaje de nuevo.

Estoy desesperado.

Ayuda por favor.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## J2C (May 11, 2011)

Nunainos

En el primer post don Moyano Jonathan agrego un *MiniTutorial *en el que esta indicada toda la secuencia desde la instalación del Software WinPic2 con detalle de como parpadean los led's, lo has leido?.

Por otra parte, dado que has solucionado el tema temperatura del EX BC338, me queda la duda que aun tengas más de esos transistores colocados en tu plaqueta, podrías verificarlo?.

Y fundamental en estos casos, *NO te desesperes* pues no podrás analizar tranquilo el problema que tienes enfrente a ti.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Contención Psicológica con "*Aranceles Diferenciados*"!!!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 11, 2011)

El transistor más crítico del montaje es el que maneja la señal PWM que genera el voltaje VPP....yo toda la vida usé un 2N3904 y funcionó a la primera. También los he probado con el BC548B y el 2N2222 y también ha funcionado a la primera.

Hay una gran posibilidad de que lo estés conectado al revés....que haya un corto en la placa...etc. Tenés que revisar todo con cuidado y como dice el amigo J2C.....con paciencia todo se arregla.


----------



## Nunainos (May 11, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Nunainos
> 
> En el primer post don Moyano Jonathan agrego un *MiniTutorial *en el que esta indicada toda la secuencia desde la instalación del Software WinPic2 con detalle de como parpadean los led's, lo has leido?.



Hola J2C, efectivamente todos los transistores son bc338, no obstante los cambiare por los 547. Si, me leido de arriba a abajo e minitutorial de Moyano pero tienes razon que hay que tener paciencia.

Amigo Moyano, la cosa esta es que se mas de gallinas que de electronica, hace poco que empecé en esto y sinceramente, no se leer un esquemático, me estoy pegando con todo esto e intentando aprender por mi cuenta y con lo que aprendo en este foro, por eso me cuesta tanto.

Como os he comentado en otros posts, he desarrollado el proyecto de Blessed, pero observando las fotografias que hizo cuando el termino su proyecto, varios transistores los tiene puestos de manera contraria a como indica en el pcb. Estoy intentando ponerme en contacto con el, pero todavia no he tenido respuesta.

Un abrazo y gracias.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 11, 2011)

> hace poco que empecé en esto y sinceramente, no se leer un esquemático



Aunque parezca de mala onda....no quieras correr antes que caminar.

Primero estudiá el esquemático del programador y ahí entenderás como van los componentes.


----------



## J2C (May 11, 2011)

Nunainos

Blessed no suele entrar seguido al foro, por otra parte en mi post *#1928* hice el comentario al respecto de lo que notaste entre las fotos del Programador de Blessed y el PCB


J2C dijo:


> ......
> En todo caso si calientan, significa que esta circulando mucha corriente a través de ella por lo que no descuidaria de algún cortocircuito, *o el transistor colocado mal debido a que no coinciden sus conexiones (E, B y C) con lo que dice la Datasheet.* Verifica esas cosas por las dudas......


 
Eso suele ocurrir muchísimo ultimamente debido a la aparición de nuevas fabricas de semiconductores que licencia ó copian productos de otras fabricas reconocidas. En el caso de transistores tipo BC639, BC548, etc.; suelen venir invertidas las conexiones del E por la del C y eso Blessed lo arreglo dando vuelta el transistor sin preocuparse en realizar nuevamente la mascara del lado componentes. Creo que lo mas probrable que te ha pasado a ti seria eso, dado que aparenta funcionar pero enseguida se pone en falla. Controlalo bien, o reemplaza los transistores por otros de buena marca y vemos como continuamos.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Piensa que tenemos mucha paciencia, fuera de alguna broma para poder robarte una sonrisa y hacernos todos la vida más llevadera.


----------



## pollosoft (May 11, 2011)

Pickit 2 Clone - No puedo quitar Code Protect
Hola gente,

arme el pickit 2 clone y funciona perfectamente salvo que al activarle el code protect a un PIC, luego no se lo puedo quitar. La unica solucion es borrarlo con otro programador y a partir de ahi puedo volver a usar el pickit 2
Alguien tiene la solucion para esto???

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Nunainos (May 12, 2011)

Por supuesto J2C, que se que todo lo haceis de buena onda. No tengo ninguna duda al respecto. Lo que a mi me pasa, es que no me gusta resultar pesado, pero cuando ya no encuenttro salida por mi mismo, pues pido ayuda.

Hoy reemplazare, todos los transistores por BC447 y me fijaré bien en el esquemático

Un saludo.


----------



## Nunainos (May 12, 2011)

Bueno señores, acabo de llegar de la tienda. Por fin he encontrado las inductancias de 1mH. Las he puesto y tambien un diodo del que sospechaba que estaba mal.

He probado de nuevo, y por lo menos ya no me tira el error anterior. Ahora me lo detecta al principio pero cuando le doy a leer me dice que dispositivo no detectado.

Seguire peleando hasta que de con ello. 

Os mantendré informados.

P.D.: He seguido al pie de la letra el manual que ha hecho Moyano. Cuando esta actualizando el sistema, me dice "Operating System verification failed". Tengo la sospecha de que me he cargado el 18F2550. 

Saludos.


----------



## J2C (May 12, 2011)

Nunaimos

Como primera medida supongo que el reemplazo que has hecho de ciertos componentes ha sido *EXITOSO*, digamos que alguno de ellos no estaba bien y te generaba grandes problemas.

Con respecto a tu P.D. yo opino de deberias tratar *de programar nuevamente en forma EXTERNA el 18F2550 con el Hex correspondiente al programador creo que la versión 2.32.00* para asi volver a conectar todo a la PC y ver que ocurre.

Puede ser, aun no te lo podria confirmar que alguno de los componentes que cambiaste estando mal haya "*cargado*" tu PIC. Espero tus comentarios, yo continuare cerca de mi PC mas o menos 4 Hs más por si necesitas algo.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Nunainos (May 13, 2011)

Hola J2C, felicíteme. ¡¡¡¡Ha funcionado!!!!.....bueno eso creo.

Esta mañana me fui a comprar otro 18F2550, lo inserte. Despues hice lo que hacia siempre, grabar el hex que Blessed tenía con el resto de ficheros. Seguí los pasos del manual del amigo Moyano y oléééééé.... Pickit2 found and device detected TOMA YÁ.

Ahora tengo una duda, tengo la parte del circuito que soporta el zócalo ZIF terminado pero no conectado digamos al circuito principal. ¿Será por eso que cuando le doy a "Read" me dice Device not found, o es que algo sigue estando mal??


Gracias por todo el apoyo que me brindan, que sepan que estoy muy orgulloso de concerles aunque sea "virtualmente".

Abrazos.


----------



## J2C (May 13, 2011)

Nunainos

Ante todo, quien se estaba desanimando???, pero lo logrado bien vale las *FELICITACIONES* !!!!.

Si aun no has conectado donde esta el zocalo *ZIF*, que es donde colocaras los *µControladores* a programar indudablemente que al intentar *Leer* (Read), *Escribir* (Write), *Verificar* (Verify), *Borrar* (Erase) y *Control de Borrado* (Blank Check) te dara que* no detecta ningun dispositivo* (Device not found) por que todos esos botones son los comandos para el *µControlador* que coloques en el zocalo Zif.

Una vez que termines la parte del Zocalo ZIF y lo conectes al programador con sus 5 (6) cables deberias realizar como prueba el colocar el anterior *PIC18F2550* y tratar de *Leerlo* y eventualmente *Borrarlo* para tenerlo a mano y probarlo mas adelante, no sea cosa que aun este bueno y te sirva mas adelante.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Nunainos (May 13, 2011)

Amigo J2C ¡¡¡AHORA SIIIIII!!!!, he terminado la parte del zócalo zif, he puesto un 16F84A y lo ha detectado, verificado y leido correctamente.

Dios mío, que satisfacción, que alegría!!!. Bueno, ahora me queda meterlo en su cajita, y dejarlo todo perfecto. J2C, he puesto tambien el 18F2550 de antes, y me lanzaba el error de voltaje, pero creo que es porque no habia seleccionado bien su voltaje. 

Ahora mismo, no recuerdo si el 16F84A funciona con el mismo voltaje que el 18F2550. Lo comprobaré y mañana os comento.

En cuanto termine todo, y esté en su cajita subo fotos.

Ahora mismo, estoy demasiado cansado, pero me voy a dormir con la satisfacción del trabajo realizado y llevado a buen fin.

Saludos y abrazos.


----------



## J2C (May 13, 2011)

Nunainos

Creo que lo primero ahora es colocarlo como dices en la caja, solo para protegerlo de que ningun cortocircuito accidental te malogre lo que has logrado.

Luego con mas tranquilidad verificaras el primer PIC18F2550 para tratar de recuperarlo.

Ahora pregunto yo: *Valio la pena el esfuerzo realizado?*. No es necesario que respondas ya, hay tiempo.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Todos los µControladores son de 5 Volts, y el programador realizado por la mayoria de los lectores de este thread *NO posee* control de tensión.


----------



## pollosoft (May 13, 2011)

Moyano Jonathan, como estas
 Te molesto por una consulta, tengo un problema con el pickit 2 clone, no puedo quitar el code protect de un pic que yo mismo se lo active. No me borra el pic para poder seguir usandolo.

Esto es normal?
Gracias
Saludos


----------



## chapin (May 13, 2011)

una pregunta alguien a usado el pickit clone como analizador, si es asi habra que modificar algo?


----------



## backslash (May 14, 2011)

Hola Moyano Jonathan, gracias por postear tu programador. Me he descargado los archivos de la página principal, supongo que estarán actualizados correctamente, porque no me he dedicado a leerme las 98 páginas para comprobar si hay alguna modificacion por el medio.

Luego, el 18F2550 que hay forma parte del circuito, para programar micros como el 16f84a u otro 18f2550 debo conectar algunas patas suyas a las salidas del ICSP según se correspondan. No ?


----------



## J2C (May 14, 2011)

Backslash

Si leyeras alguna/el resto de las 98 paginas del thread verias que eso fue respondido como 123 veces. Además, que la lectura te ayudara a entender mejor el proyecto y a solucionar problemas que tengas cuando intentes ponerlo en marcha.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## backslash (May 14, 2011)

Disculpa J2C por si mi pregunta te ha ofendido, pero no tengo tanto y tanto tiempo como para leerme todas las páginas. Sí que me leí algunas donde comentaban que se habían realizado cambios y que los actualizaba, pero al descargarme el archivo subido en zip de la primera página vi que la fecha de modificacion del esquema era del 2009, por eso he preguntado si se actualizaba constantemente.

Por lo del microchip, lo que he entendido es que el 18f84a que hay es para gestionar la progamacion de los que se conectan a los 5 pines de salida de esa especie de slot que aparece en la parte derecha del diagrama.

Espero no equivocarme. Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 14, 2011)

> Moyano Jonathan, como estas
> Te molesto por una consulta, tengo un problema con el pickit 2 clone, no puedo quitar el code protect de un pic que yo mismo se lo active. No me borra el pic para poder seguir usandolo.
> 
> Esto es normal?
> ...



A mi se me ha presentado el mismo problema , pero no se a que se deba el problema. Tengo que estudiarlo más.



> una pregunta alguien a usado el pickit clone como analizador, si es asi habra que modificar algo?



Si te referís al analizador lógico, no hay que modificar nada. Tenés que leer la guía de usuario del Pickit2.



> Hola Moyano Jonathan, gracias por postear tu programador. Me he descargado los archivos de la página principal, supongo que estarán actualizados correctamente, porque no me he dedicado a leerme las 98 páginas para comprobar si hay alguna modificacion por el medio.



No hay que modificar nada. Pronto voy a subir versiones de otros usuarios para los que quieran programadores más completos.



> Luego, el 18F2550 que hay forma parte del circuito, para programar micros como el 16f84a u otro 18f2550 debo conectar algunas patas suyas a las salidas del ICSP según se correspondan. No ?



El PIC18F2550, funciona como enlace entre la PC y nuestro microcontrolador. El programador tiene un puerto ICSP, en el cuál conectamos el microcontrolador a programar.

Un saludo a todos !


----------



## backslash (May 14, 2011)

Gracias por la respuesta Moyano

Saludos


----------



## pollosoft (May 14, 2011)

Gracias Moyano. 
La verdad estoy desilusionado con esto que me pasa, voy a tener que cambiar de programador......
El Pickit 2 original presenta este mismo problema??


----------



## Nunainos (May 15, 2011)

J2C, con el 18F2550 estropeado no me lo reconoce el programador, me sale el mensaje de siempre. Con el 16F84A me lo reconoce sin problemas.

Estoy terminando de hacer la caja, pero tengo problemas "de diseño" para hacerlo. Espero terminarlo pronto y poder mostrarlo.

Gracias por toda la ayuda.

P.D.: J2C, por supuesto que merecio la pena, GRACIAS!!!.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 15, 2011)

> El Pickit 2 original presenta este mismo problema??


 Si lo presenta.


----------



## Nunainos (May 18, 2011)

Hola de nuevo. Tengo una pequeño problema y acudo a los gurús a ver si me pueden ayudar.

No se enciende ninguno de los dos leds que indican la tension que está llegando al circuito del zocalo zif. He comprobado todo, pistas cortadas, resistencias etc y todo esta correcto. Lo mas extraño es que hay un interruptor que es con el que dices si una tension u otra y lo hace perfectamente pero los leds no se encienden y salen de las mismas pistas que el interruptor. ¿Será que me podeis echar una mano?. 

Os dejo el esquematico a ver si podeis ver algo.

Un saludo y gracias una vez más.


----------



## backslash (May 18, 2011)

Yo tengo una pregunta. Con el diseño del circuito originial (ya he encargado los componentes) voy a poder programar sin ningun tipo de problema un 16LF84A, no?

Saludos


----------



## J2C (May 18, 2011)

Nunaimos

Deberias comprobar que en el extremo Vdd de la resistencia tengas los +5V y verificar que tensión tienes del otro extremo de la resistencia, asi sabremos si llegan los +5V o son los diodos colocados al reves.

También podrias probar la plaqueta del Zocalo Zif desconectada del PicKit2-Clone y sin ningun µControlador colocada en el zocalo ZIF; alimentandola con +5V y con masa ó GND y ver si encienden los led's a medida que cambias de posición el interruptor.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 18, 2011)

> Yo tengo una pregunta. Con el diseño del circuito originial (ya he encargado los componentes) voy a poder programar sin ningun tipo de problema un 16LF84A, no?
> 
> Saludos



No será  PIC16F84A ? Si es ese el caso, si lo programa.

Un saludo !


----------



## julio00004 (May 19, 2011)

backslash dijo:


> Yo tengo una pregunta. Con el diseño del circuito originial (ya he encargado los componentes) voy a poder programar sin ningun tipo de problema un 16LF84A, no?
> 
> Saludos





si bro yo ya lo probe con un pic16LF84A y no hay problema, por que este micro se programa a bajo voltaje, bueno a mi no me ha dado problemas.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 19, 2011)

No sabía que existía el PIC16LF84A...un dato nuevo


----------



## backslash (May 19, 2011)

Sí, lo pedí como sample a mircochip porque el 16f84a no estaba disponible, solamente el LF y por lo que tengo entendido funciona con un rango de tensión que va desde los 2.2 a los 5.5 (creo, no me acuerdo muy bien).

Gracias julio00004 por tu aclaración. A ver si empiezo a montar mi proyecto que ya tengo ganas... Saludos


----------



## J2C (May 19, 2011)

Backslash y Moyano Jonathan

Anoche cuando vi la pregunta dude ya que el Software del PicKit2 no lo incluye, pero buscando la ultima Datasheet de Microchip del 16F84A lo muestra en la página 50 de la misma como una versión del 16F84A pero con alimentación extendida de funcionamiento: 2.0 a 5.5V y que llega a 10MHz de Clock entre 3.0 y 5.5V.

Supongo que el PicKit2 Clone u Original lo programa como 16F84A a 5.0V sin ningun problema.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## backslash (May 19, 2011)

Ok, Muchas gracias J2C

Yo si que había leído que funcionaba con un rango de tensión más amplio que el 16f84a pero no sabía si se programaba igual.

Gracias


----------



## J2C (May 19, 2011)

Backslash

Baja la ultima Datasheet y mirala, hay pocas referencias al 16LF84A pero deja bien claro cual son las mismas respecto al 16F84A, por lo tanto la programación a 5.0 V debe ser la misma.

A titulo personal, creeria que es una mejora del 84A para ponerlo a tono con los otros mas actualizados como 16F628 dado que hay muchisimos diseños en Internet realizados con los 16F84A por personas independientes.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Scottie (May 19, 2011)

Saludos, soy nuevo en esto, y en el foro. Acabo de terminar el curso de telecomunicaciones y esta parte del temario es lo que mas me ha llamado la atención.

aprovechando que ahora el instituto me "subvenciona" el tema de componentes, he decidido montar un programador. Ya lo intenté con el TE-20, pero me resultó imposible de hacerlo funcionar con Windows 7.

Por eso que quería aclarar una cosa a ver si me pudieseis ayudar, el caso seria programar desde un windows 7 a 64bits por usb, y la mayoría de las veces seria con el 16f84A, he visto que el windows 7 en el primer post no está entre las características necesarias, se puede igualmente? o debería usar otro esquema?


----------



## Hernan83 (May 19, 2011)

Hola, estaba por hacer el programador, lei varios post, pero se me hace jodido leer las 99 paginas por la que van. En el primer post, esta el circuito final y archivos actualizado???

Otra preguntita: La disposicion de pines del ICSP para programacion, estan en el mismo orden que el pickit2 original?

Muchas Gracias!!!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 19, 2011)

> En el primer post, esta el circuito final y archivos actualizado???


 Si , pronto voy a subir algunas versiones de compañeros del foro que están con el zócalo ZIF.



> La disposicion de pines del ICSP para programacion, estan en el mismo orden que el pickit2 original?


 Así es.

Un saludo !


----------



## Psyco83 (May 20, 2011)

Scottie dijo:


> Por eso que quería aclarar una cosa a ver si me pudieseis ayudar, el caso seria programar desde un windows 7 a 64bits por usb, y la mayoría de las veces seria con el 16f84A, he visto que el windows 7 en el primer post no está entre las características necesarias, se puede igualmente? o debería usar otro esquema?



Yo tengo win7 64bits y sí que me funciona el PICKit2 CLONE, no sé que compilador usas pero con el MPlab 8 puedo programar directamente desde ahí, no he probado con el programa propio del PICKit2 pero debería funcionar también, tienes que tener internet porque al conectar el programador instala los drivers y creo que los busca en la red....

Saludos y suerte


----------



## cjefferson (May 20, 2011)

Saludos Cordiales les muestro mi grabador Pickit2 Clone me funciono a la primera, aunque ya estoy trabajando para realizar otro con base Zif, me dirán que la soldadura esta mala o algún otro comentario, estoy nuevo en esto de la electrónica, es el primer circuito impreso que realizo y sueldo, la mecha o broca que use era un poco mas grade y en sitios se llevo el cobre del circuito, creo que para el segundo mejorare la técnica, donde compre la base zif pude también conseguir las mechas adecuadas, un saludos y gracias por este foro a sus creadores.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 20, 2011)

Felicitaciones por la terminación de tu proyecto !

Un saludo !


----------



## cjefferson (May 20, 2011)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Felicitaciones por la terminación de tu proyecto !
> 
> Un saludo !



Gracias amigo, ya estoy terminando el segundo con una base Zif y una punta logica de tres estado.

Saludos


----------



## danyferchu (May 20, 2011)

me podrian pasar la configuración para programar un 18f4550 q tiene 40 pines con el pickit2?
Gracias


----------



## Nano24 (May 20, 2011)

Yo tengo un programador de estos pero la cosa es que vi por internet que se le puede actualizar la libreria, tengo 2 pic16f84 pero no los puedo programar y nose como incluirlos para que el programador me lo reconozca.


----------



## J2C (May 21, 2011)

Nano24

Tienes dos 16F84*A* o 16F84 ????; además, no recuerdo bien ahora, pero de esa linea habia unos cuantos PIC's que no los autodetecta debido a que ellos no tienen el *device ID*.[/SIZE]

El 16F84A figura en el listado y en todo caso deberias seleccionar vos manualmente.[/SIZE]

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## cjefferson (May 23, 2011)

Saludos ya esta lista mi segunda versión del Grabador Pickit2, creo que me quedo mucho mejor que la primera.

saludos


----------



## Nano24 (May 23, 2011)

wuooo la verdad es que si te a quedado genial, buen trabajo!!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 23, 2011)

Te ha quedado excelente el diseño. Un saludo !


----------



## hywhook (May 24, 2011)

hola gente.
Les cuento que nuevo en el tema pic y despues de leer 100 paginas y me decidi a armar el programador GTPICKIT FULL CONTROL 2 que publico cheyo28. espero tener suerte y que salga funcionando de una.
Pregunto, esteprogramador aparte de los F, soporta los C, osea 16c84a, 16c628 y se puede actualizar el 2550 con mplab? (yo ya tengo el 2550 con la ultima version, pero si aparece una nueva, se puede hacer directamente con mplab o con el soft de pickit2 ? o es una funcion que no soporta.
Perdonen si ya esta contestadas estas preguntas, pero hace 2 o 3 dias que estoy mirando todos los post y se me puede confundir, son muchos programadores y todos estan geniales.

muchas gracias por la informacion que brinda el equipo.
y los felicito a todos por sus logros, espero tener algo de esa suerte.

Un Abrazo

Sebastian Cabrera


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 24, 2011)

> esteprogramador aparte de los F, soporta los C, osea 16c84a, 16c628 y se puede actualizar el 2550 con mplab?


 No tiene soporte para la serie C. Solo para la serie F osea PIC16F84A y PIC16F628A.

Con respecto a la actualización del PicKit2 creo que va a estar dificil por que ya no tiene mucho soporte. Lo que si recibe actualizaciones periódicas es el Pickit3.

Un saludo !


----------



## Nunainos (May 25, 2011)

Hola de nuevo amigos. 

J2C, efectivamente tenía mal colocados los diodos led. Hice la prueba que me aconsejaste y así fué. Pero el problema persiste, quiero decir, los coloqué bien, probé de nuevo sólo con el circuito que soporta el zócalo zif, le di tensíon y ambos leds, se encendían. 

Cuando lo probe todo, todo el conjunto, el led correspondiente a la tensión que estaba mandando el programador, se encendía, pero (y es lo más curioso), de la misma forma que led busy, es decir, no se queda encendido continuamente, sino que cuando verifico (por ejemplo), se enciende igual que el led busy.

Espero que se me haya entendido. He repasado el circuito miles de veces y el esquemático pero no doy con ello.

A ver si alguien me puede ayudar. 

Un abrazo.


----------



## cjefferson (May 25, 2011)

Moyano Jonathan, por ser nuevo en el foro y no tener tantos mensajes no puedo responder por Mensaje Privado, No tengo ningún problema en compartir mi Diseño, solo dime que necesitas junto con tu correo y te lo envió. 

Gracias y Saludos...


----------



## J2C (May 25, 2011)

Nunainos

Has realizado el esquema de Blessed (GATOX) y ese esquema tiene dos led's en la placa del 18F2550 [*Power* y *Busy*] y dos más en la placa del ZIF [(*40/28*) y (*18/14/8*)].

De lo que dices entiendo que cuando colocas un dispositico (µControlador) a leer o programar se encienden de la misma manera el led Busy de la placa del 18F2550-Programador y el led de la placa ZIF correspondiente a (40/28) ó (18/14/8) del dispositivo que colocaste tu.

Yo creeria que ese funcionamiento es normal, dado que los dos led's de la placa ZIF solo encienden mientras esta aplicada *Vpp* (13V) al dispositivo a programar.
Y también el led Busy enciende solo mientras el Software PicKit2 esta realizando alguna de las operaciones indicadas por los botones inferiores a su barra de estado, lease como: Read, Write, Verify, Erase ó Blank Check.

Volviendo a algo que recordaba de antes, tu has dicho que ya has podido programar otros µControladores con este programador sin problemas; ergo, funciona bien o no?.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## yoship (May 26, 2011)

Hola soy nuevo en esto y mi pregunta es el PICkit2 clone funciona con el sistema operativo windows 7 o se tiene que hacer algunos arreglos, agradezco su interes en mi pregunta gracias


----------



## Cryn (May 26, 2011)

yoship dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo en esto y mi pregunta es el PICkit2 clone funciona con el sistema operativo windows 7 o se tiene que hacer algunos arreglos, agradezco su interes en mi pregunta gracias


Funciona totalmente en windous 7 a 32y64bits


----------



## hywhook (May 26, 2011)

hola chicos.
Estoy en la parte final del armado del progador pic de cheyo28, y tengo un par de dudas que no pude sacarme con el circuito original, den tro de estas 2 imagenes, Ver el archivo adjunto 24938
Ver el archivo adjunto 24939

hay 3 capacitores electroliticos, 2 de tantalio y dos bobinas. Alguien me puede dar una mano para saber que valores van en cada lado, se me confunde mucho con el circuito, ya que hay cosas que estan en la placa pero no en en el esquematico. y en la parte superior de la placa hay 2 "puentes", en onde va el socalo sif, son puentes ? uno abajo del socalo y el otro al lado de los pines que van hacia la otra placa.

desde ya muchas gracias y perdonen por las preguntas tontas, pero me sale muy caro el 2550 como para quemarlo.

Sebastian Cabrera.



Me contesto solo, ya que en el archivo que uno baja de megaupload esta todo lo que hace fata para terminar el proyecto.
Ya esta armadito y listo pero estoy mirando porque me da error de vpp y vdd con el tema de las tensiones.
Perdon por preguntar cosas est.....


----------



## yoship (May 26, 2011)

Cryn dijo:


> Funciona totalmente en windous 7 a 32y64bits



gracias por la rfespuesta bueno ahora empezare a construir un programador ya les subire fotos cuando lo acabe


----------



## rash (May 26, 2011)

Bueno dejo una foto del programador que terminé hace tiempo, funciona 100% y a la primera. Quiero dar las gracias a:
Jonathan Moyano por el diseño e interés en el proyecto.
Luchin por el diseño del PCB con base Zif.
Felixls por la idea genial del metacrilato que le da un aspecto muy profesional.
Resto de compañeros que han aportado mejoras e ideas de diseño.

cuídense rash


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 26, 2011)

rash , como siempre tus montajes excelentes !


> Moyano Jonathan, por ser nuevo en el foro y no tener tantos mensajes no puedo responder por Mensaje Privado, No tengo ningún problema en compartir mi Diseño, solo dime que necesitas junto con tu correo y te lo envió.
> 
> Gracias y Saludos...



Lo que me tenés que envíar aparece en la primera página del post. En cuanto lo tengas listo lo mandas al correo.
En este momento estoy haciendo una compilación de los diferentes proyectos del programador para subirlo a la primera página.


Un saludo !


----------



## Nunainos (May 30, 2011)

Hola de nuevo a todos.

J2C, en un principio pensé que el funcionamiento de esos leds, es como tú comentas, pero luego pensando creo que no es así, puesto que esos leds indican el voltaje que se tiene seleccionado, y si sólo se enciende cuándo el programador esta trabajando no lo veo útil. Además en las imagenes que el amigo Blessed puso, se observa que está permanentemente iluminado.

Y una pregunta más: ¿para que es el swith de la placa principal?.

Espero que me puedas ayudar. Y una vez más perdona las molestias.

Un abrazo.


----------



## banistelrroy (May 30, 2011)

una pregunta cual es mejor el pickit2 clone que esta en este hilo o el *Programador de PICs (Solo Enigma) *DE * Eclip-se *[/SIZE] 
en todo caso alguien me podria decir las ventajas que hay de uno al otro porque quiero armar un programador usb y no se cual es mejor o cual convendria mas cual tiene mas opciones no interesa el costo que pueda resultar al armarlo ya que estoy buscando como se dice el mejor de los dos o el que traiga mas opciones


----------



## Psyco83 (May 30, 2011)

Eclip-se está perdido hace algún tiempo ya, lo último que vi en su página decía que iba a abandonar el proyecto porque gente inescrupulosa estaba copiando y lucrándose de su trabajo además de que se notaba que se estaba inclinando más por los AVR, así que sobre su programador.... poquísimos componentes, diseño muy reducido y sencillo pero faltó mucho como para ser algo que funcione al 100%, yo lo construí y había algunos PIC's que los identificaba, otros no los programaba, unos al leerlos corrompía el programa dentro del PIC y hasta algunos me los dañó (serie 12FXXX) el único comprobado por mi que programaba correctamente era el 18F2550 y dicho por Eclip-se también.
Luego de esto construí el PICKit2 clone específicamente el PCB de Moyano Jonathan y trabajó a la primera, he programado, leído, borrado, verificado, etc los siguientes PIC's: 12F629, 16F84A, 16F628A, 16F73, 16F876 y 18F2550.
El circuito es sencillo y tiene un poco más de componentes que el Enigma pero no es nada del otro mundo, además hay más variedad de PCB's para elegir gracias a los demás foristas y Moyano Jonathan está haciendo un recopilatorio de estos, el software es propio de MicroChip y tienes la certeza de que tiene poquísimos errores además de que trabaja en WinXP y Win7 de 32 y 64Bits.

Saludos


----------



## J2C (May 31, 2011)

Banistelrroy y Psyco83

Sin desmerecer en lo mas mínimo el trabajo que se tomo Eclip-se en su programador, el Programador de este thread es solo una copia del *PicKit2 Original de MicroChip* que Moyano Jonathan se tomo el trabajo de construir reemplazando los componentes originales con los que solemos conseguir donde residimos. Tiene la limitación por el momento de no tener selección de *Vdd entre 3.3V y 5.0V en forma automatica como el original*, pero no por ello no deja de sernos util para la mayoria de nuestros proyectos.

La ventaja (y tal vez su mayor contra en el futuro) es que tanto el Firmware como el Software son de MicroChip y dependemos de que ellos lo actualizen y no lo discontinuen.

Como dice Psyco83 algunas cosas que ocurren en la Web lo han desanimado un poco a Eclip-se, pero tampoco el puede dar su tiempo para que otros se llenen los bolsillos. Yo he armado una de las tantas variantes que se han visto en este thread con algún detalle de mi gusto.


Nunaninos

Dado que se me han mezclado algunos esquemas de los PicKit2-Clone de este thread te pido que me indiques en que número de post se encuentra el que tu has realizado para poder responderte con claridad tu duda de los led's.

Si mal no recuerdo, no encuentro en este momento el lugar donde lo lei; el Switch de la placa principal permite programar µControladores sin que tu Programador se encuentre conectado a una PC, pero para ello seria necesario tener colocadas las EEPROM 24LC512 que tiene el Esquema Original de MicroChip y deberias haber cargado en esas memorias por medio del Software del PicKit2 el programa que necesitarias para ese trabajo especifico.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 31, 2011)

> La ventaja (y tal vez su mayor contra en el futuro) es que tanto el Firmware como el Software son de MicroChip y dependemos de que ellos lo actualizen y no lo discontinuen.



Debido a esto estoy estudiando el esquema del Pickit3, así como también ver los reemplazos de los componentes...acá es complicado conseguir el PIC24 que lleva. Además es un componente de montaje superficial medio complicado de soldar.



> Como dice Psyco83 algunas cosas que ocurren en la Web lo han desanimado un poco a Eclip-se, pero tampoco el puede dar su tiempo para que otros se llenen los bolsillos. Yo he armado una de las tantas variantes que se han visto en este thread con algún detalle de mi gusto.



Esto pasa por los oportunistas de siempre..si vos posteas algo en un foro y se ve relativamente vendible....te roban el diseño es simple (sociedad con pensamiento del menor esfuerzo y mayor ganancia).

*J2C*, gracias por tus explicaciones tan detalladas y concretas. Te mereces un aplauso !!


----------



## Nunainos (Jun 1, 2011)

Hola amigo J2C, primero que todo te pido disculpas si te importuno  mandándote un privado, pero me es mucho más facil así. Si te molesto en  forma alguna, no tienes más que decírmelo.

El temas es que en el diseño de Blessed que es el que estoy realizando  los leds que indican la tensión en la que se está trabajando se quedan  fijos, no parpadean cuando se esta trabajando con el micro. Y en cuanto  al switch que te comento en el hilo, es que no se realmente para que  sirve.

Te pido que disculpes mi ignorancia pero soy realmente novato y me está  costando mucho, pero gracias a personas como tú lograis darme ánimos y  hacer que siga adelante.

Te adjunto el esquematico, y una vez más disculpa las molestias.

Recibe un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## José Peroza (Jun 1, 2011)

raton86 dijo:


> amigos necesito ayuda ... me sale este error "Pickit 2 VPP voltage level error
> check target & retry operation"  no se que hacer gracias por la respuestas
> 
> yo hice el montaje del amigo suky y me aparece ese error que puedo hacer





hola amigo, tu error esta en como colocastes los transistores. BC548. revisalos y te garantizo que se te va a arreglar.


----------



## J2C (Jun 1, 2011)

Nunaninos

No se en que ciudad/pais vives; pero como decimos muchas veces en Buenos Aires/Argentina "*hay que pisar el freno cada tanto*", _algo asi como parar un poco y pensar tranquilo_.
No me importunas en tanto no desees una respuesta en forma inmediata, por que tengo mis tareas habituales y cuando me siento en la PC y me conecto al foro, ante un pedido de ayuda me tomo mi tiempo para analizar el circuito y responder lo mas preciso que me da mi capacidad.
Por lo de novato no te preocupes, siempre uso una frase muy breve pero que me da muy buenos resultados: "*Siempre hay una Primera Vez para todo*" y ni te cuento en que ocasiones me da los mejores resultados"  . Pero vayamos al tema en cuestión.

Con respecto a los led's del programador realizado por *Blessed* (*GATOX*) aclaro (solo para ese programador por la denominación empleada) el funcionamiento de los led's (aunque si cada uno los ubica y los traslada a su diseño es lo mismo):

*Placa Programador*:
Power = SL3 = Led +5V del USB
El Led de +5V se encendera siempre que se conecte el PicKit2-Clone a una PC dado que se alimenta directamente con los +5V del USB y "permanecera siempre encendido (no titilara/parpadeara) mientras este conectado".

Busy = SL4 = Led Busy 
Indica que se encuentra en progreso una función del PicKit2 (página 12/86 del _link #1_) como ejemplo PROGRAMANDO. También tiene otras formas para indicar errores segun la página 14/15 del _link #2_, pueden existir mas referencias en el _link #1_.


*Placa ZIF*:
Led 40/28 = Verde = 
Led 18/14/8 = Amarillo =

Aqui debo desdecirme de lo que publique en mi post #1988 erroneamente:


J2C dijo:


> ...Yo creeria que ese funcionamiento es normal, dado que los dos led's de la placa ZIF solo encienden mientras esta aplicada *Vpp* (13V) al dispositivo a programar.....


 
Un solo led encendera apenas se conecte la placa ZIF al programador y "este ultimo este conectado a una PC" según se seleccione un µControlador de [40/28] ó de [18/14/8] para programar con la llave selectora ubicada en la placa ZIF y seguira encendido fijo (no titilara/parpadeara) mientras el Programador permanezca conectado al USB de la PC/Notebook y la placa ZIF al Programador.



*Con respecto al Switch*

En la página 12/86 del link #1 da algunas funciones del mismo, tambien en la página 13/15 del link #2 muestra otras funciones. Estimo que nadie ha instalado las EEPROM's y por lo tanto no estaran en condiciones de usar nada de lo descripto en el documento del link #2, pero lo aclaro por las dudas.


Enlaces:
_*Link #1*_: http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/51553E.pdf (PicKit2 Programmer/Debugger User's Guide) 

*Link #2*: http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/PICkit%202%20Programmer-To-Go%20User%20Guide%20b.pdf (PicKit2 Programmer-To-Go User's Guide) 

Espero no haber olvidado algo.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: 
Ante todo disculpen el tamaño de la presente explocación.
Los documentos de MicroChip citados como _link #1_ y _link #2_ estan en idioma ingles (Originales) por lo tanto le corresponde a cada uno de Uds. traducir las partes de vuestro interes, yo también debi aprender a entenderlos/leerlos y no soy traductor, apenas TENICO (me falto la "C" para recibirme).


----------



## Holas (Jun 1, 2011)

Muy buen laburo...!


----------



## Nunainos (Jun 2, 2011)

Gracias una vez más, amigo J2C.

Como siempre, conciso y concreto. Ahora espero que sepa resolver porqué me parpadean los leds del zócalo ZIF en vez de quedarse fijos, porque de hecho como te comenté, no se encienden nada más al conectar el programador al PC, sino que cuando estoy escribiendo en el micro, hace lo mismo que el led busy.

Lo dicho, amigo seguiré adelante. Gracias por tus animos y paciencia.

Saludos.


----------



## sjuan (Jun 2, 2011)

ola, quiero saber si el programador que esta al comienzo del foro puede grabar el PIC 18f4550, no solo me da flojera buscarlo entre 101 paginas creo también creo que no alcanzaría en varias horas o dias


----------



## foso (Jun 2, 2011)

si puede. puede grabar todos


----------



## atricio (Jun 2, 2011)

senores buenas noches una gran preguntota con el asunto del espacio mirando por ahi vi esto 






que tan dificil es hacer esto


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 2, 2011)

A que te referís con tu consulta ?


----------



## julio00004 (Jun 3, 2011)

cuando vas a publicar, si no es molestia los demás diseños de este programador para ver si los demás pueden programar bien el pic18F2550. y asi poder arreglar mi base ZIF


----------



## foso (Jun 3, 2011)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> A que te referís con tu consulta ?


 

creo que se refiere a como hacer ese tipo de video o aplet. Esta bueno. No se que programa será.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 3, 2011)

Ese programa se llama Eagle 3D....no se como se utiliza.


----------



## sjuan (Jun 3, 2011)

ola otra vez, les ruego perdonen mi ignorancia pero es que no me queda claro un aspecto: en el primer video que puso moyano hay una tarjeta verde de microchip aparte de la que hay en los adjuntos y la he visto donde hay el pickit2 original; sin esa tarjeta no sirve el circuito de moyano?


PD: yo solo lo quiero para programar el pic 18f2550 par una interfaz (por ahora)


----------



## atricio (Jun 3, 2011)

buenas noches eso por aca con mi pregunta queria saber que tan dificil seria hacer un diseño de pcb asi como en la figura para poder realizarlo m llamo la atencion porque parece pequeño y comodo para andarlo a llevar en lugar del tipico cuadrado como tendria que hacerlo que concideraciones deberia tomar ya que solo he hecho pcbs en proteus


----------



## blessed (Jun 4, 2011)

amigos:  "J2C" y "Nunainos".

Nunainos => Antes que nada quiero excusarme con por no haberte podido colaborar antes en la solucion de sus inquietudes, la verdad me honra el hecho de que halla elegido mi "version" para armar tu programador; y por ello me siendo en la obligacion de colaborarte y orientarte para que logres hacerlo funcionar perfecamente.

J2C => A ti quiero agradecerte por la gesto de ayuda y colaboracion que has tenido con "Nunainos" en ayudarle a poner en marche mi diseño...

Bueno Nunainos, antes que nada quiero que sepas que el programador es el que uso actualmente y funciona perfectamente de hecho mis amigos armaron este diseño y tambien les ha funcionado, asi que tu problema se puede resolver, de seguro es una pequeñes.

Aclaraciones:

1) Tal cual te dijo el amigo J2C el conector "SL3" va conectado un Led, que siempre estara encendido desde que el "pickit" este conectado al computador... la razon de ser de este led, es simple; nos informa que el progrmador esta conectado y que no existe conto alguno. (este led viene por defecto en el pickit2 original).

2) En el conector "SL4" se conecta un led al que se denomina "bussy"... este led se enciende (de manera intermitente) unicamente en 2 ocasiones, la primera es cuando estamos programando algun Ucontrolador y a segunda es cuando estamos actulizando el "firmware" del "pickit" como tal.

3)Me supungo a que cuando haces alucion al "suiche que no sabes para que sirve" creo que te refieres al suiche "SL1".... te comento que este suiche es el que nos permite elegir el voltaje de programacion, ya sea "5v" o "3.3". (necesarios para cuando vas a trabajar con microcontroladores "LF" ).

4) O si acaso por el "suiche" que preguntas, es el "button pulsador" que va en el conector "SL2" (al que yo llamo en el esquematico como "Star button") ... te comento que este pulsador sirve para poner el "pickit" en modo "actualizacion" osea para actualizare el firmware.... pero este pulsador se puede obviar, pues ya microchip a dejado de sacar actualizaciones desdepues de lanzar al mercado el pickit3..... si .hex que grabastes en el pic18f2550 (corazon del pickit2) fue el "PK2V023200".... perfectamente puede olvidar este pulsador y no ponerlo en tu pickit.

5) El problema que tienes que los leds de la "base zif" si me parece raricimo. esque si te fijas bien en el esquematico, estos led simplemente estan conectados a una "suiche" que encien o el led verde o el amarillo..... y el led encendido jamas debe de parmadear, porque queda conectado entre gnd y vdd.
...Para mi tu problema puede ser tu suiche... verifica que sea un "suiche doble" y que los pines del suiche que tienes pues coincida exactamente pin a pin con el del esquematico.. ó quizas has comprado un led, de esos que prender intermitentemente con el solo hecho de estar polarizado.


/* No siendo mas, espero que en algo te sirva lo que te acabo de compartir... que esten bien, y exitos.


----------



## backslash (Jun 4, 2011)

Moyano, tengo una pregunta ya que estoy montando el programador y no me cuadra...

en la lista de materiales hay dos condensadores C3 y C6 de 100nf pero en el esquema que adjuntas, solo veo uno de 100nf, el de la patita 26. El otro dónde está?


----------



## Psyco83 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hola *backslash*, no soy *Moyano* pero te puedo responder; en el esquema de Moyano el capacitor que no aparece es el C7 que según la lista de materiales es de 100uF y el C6 es de 100nF.... esto está equivocado pues el C6 es de 100uF y el C7 ni idea de donde está ni en el esquemático ni en el PCB, aunque revisando existe un lugar libre a un lado del pulsador pero si va un capacitor ahí estaría redundando con C3 y C4 ya que está en paralelo con las líneas de alimentación de 5V del puerto USB.

Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 4, 2011)

> Moyano, tengo una pregunta ya que estoy montando el programador y no me cuadra...
> 
> en la lista de materiales hay dos condensadores C3 y C6 de 100nf pero en el esquema que adjuntas, solo veo uno de 100nf, el de la patita 26. El otro dónde está?


 Está en paralelo con la alimentación, junto al capacitor de 100uF. En el esquemático no aparece pero está en el diseño del impreso.
Un saludo !


----------



## backslash (Jun 5, 2011)

Ok, para no equivocarme te subo el esquemático y la zona indicada de donde debería ir. Dime si es correcto.


----------



## Psyco83 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey *backslash* y *Moyano*, tomen en cuenta lo que anoté anteriormente..... la lista de materiales tiene el error que comenté, el único capacitor de 100nF que hay en el esquemático es el C4 que como dice Moyano está en paralelo con C3 que es de 100uF y en paralelo con la alimentación.
El esquemático que subiste está entonces incorrecto *backslash*.

Saludos


----------



## backslash (Jun 5, 2011)

El condensador conectado en paralelo al de 100uF está en el esquemático, en paralelo a la alimentación y luego con una resitencia y un pulsador conectados a la patita 26. El otro (porque en la lista hay dos y Moyano dice que en el esquemático no está) si no está donde he indicado yo, donde debería colocarlo ?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 5, 2011)

En el esquemático NO está el capacitor de 100nF junto a la alimentación por eso son las confusiones. Existen 2 capacitores de 100nF conectados de la siguiente manera:

- Uno conectado a la patita 26 y a masa.
- El segundo está conectado entre el positivo de la alimentación y el negativo del USB, junto al capacitor de 100uF.

Un saludo !


----------



## backslash (Jun 5, 2011)

Moyano, el capacitor de 100nF que tu dices que está al lado del de 100uF, está al lado en la PCB pero no en el esquemático verdad? Si lo dibujara en el esquemático estaría entre las patas 1 y 4 del USB, no ?


----------



## Nunainos (Jun 5, 2011)

Estimado Blessed, que alegria verte por aqui. Pues si, el amigo J2C se ha portado conmigo genial, me ha aclarado muchisimas dudas. He seguido todo al pie de la letra y ya no se que puede ser el porque esos leds no se quedan fijos. Necesito dar por cerrado este proyecto, me gustan las cosas muy bien hechas, y uno podria pasar por dejarlo asi como lo tengo, pero yo no me quedaría a gusto conmigo mismo, por eso pido vuestra ayuda.

Otra cosa, ¿Para que es el .hex que adjuntas? yo le puse otro del pickit2, será esa la razon de que me esté sucediendo eso. 

Muchas gracias a los dos.


----------



## d0rad0 (Jun 6, 2011)

sabeis si lee las memorias 24LC, yo no lo he conseguido, lo he conectado de la siguiente manera

1,2,3,4,7 GND
8 VDD
5 AUX
6 CLOCK

Con una 24lc16b y nada


----------



## chapin (Jun 6, 2011)

tienes que colocar una resistencia de pull up en aux 4.7k  y entonces ya te las lee.


----------



## d0rad0 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ya he probado con 10k, con 3k, con 4,7k precisamente no. Es tu programador uno de los que he montado, me gusto el zif integrado y lo compacto que queda.

Gracias por el diseño.

He probado mientras escribia y tampoco, he probado con una 24LC16B, con una 24c32, y nada el JDM las lee perfectas, voy a ver si pillo otra no sea que estas dos no las pueda leer por algo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 7, 2011)

> Moyano, el capacitor de 100nF que tu dices que está al lado del de 100uF, está al lado en la PCB pero no en el esquemático verdad? Si lo dibujara en el esquemático estaría entre las patas 1 y 4 del USB, no ?



Exacto , saludos !


----------



## crian (Jun 7, 2011)

Buen DIa compañeros, tengo una inquietud y es que arme el pickit 2 propuesto por el compañero moyano, y tengo un inconveniente, cuando abro el pickit 2.4 me detecta el programador como pickit encontrado, pero conecto el pic18f4550 y no me lo detecta para poder programarlo is alguien le sucedio = porfavor me podria colaborar con esto.


----------



## julio00004 (Jun 8, 2011)

para el bro que no le detecta el pic18F4550, te pregunto: donde lo estas programando es una base ZIF, si esto es cierto te recomiendo que lo programes ICSP para que asi te lo reconosca y lo programes, lee el datasheet de tu pic y hay te dice que pines son los que corresponden a la programación ICSP.


----------



## J2C (Jun 8, 2011)

Nunainos

No he entrado con tiempo al foro y he visto que Blessed algo te comento, pero con respecto al led que debe de encender en la plaqueta ZIF [40/28] ó [18/14/8] realmente es muy extraño, solo puedo darte un par de opciones para que verifiques tu:

A) Con un led y una resistencia iguales (a los de la plaqueta ZIF) en serie deberas probrar a la salida de la placa programadora si enciende permantemente ó no, y ...

B) luego a la entrada de la plaqueta ZIF.

Asi te aseguraras que las conexiones estan bien mientras el led encienda fijo sin parpadear y que el problema esta después de ese punto.
De esta manera verificaras que la plaqueta programadora esta bien y no tiene algun cortocircuito ó falsa conexión e incluso que eso mismo no este ocurriendo en la plaqueta ZIF o en la interconexión entre ambas. Espero tus comentarios.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## crian (Jun 8, 2011)

Era la bobina habia hecho una bobina de 24 espiras con alambre de 0.1mm de diametro enrrollada en uuna resistencia de 1/2 watio, pero no me reconocio enrrolle, entonces en un toroide de 5 mm de diamotro enrrolle 35 vueltas y listo funciono son 35 vueltas en el toroide de 5mm de diametro y a lo ultimo esmalte para que quede fija. Gracias por el quemador me hacia falta, andaba prestandolo a toda hora.


----------



## ferchy (Jun 10, 2011)

hola disculpa una pregunta el programador de pic debe usar siempre el pic 18f2550.Se puede poner el pic 16f84 por que no consigo el pic18f2550 por que estoy armando el circuito y quiero probarlo?


----------



## BKAR (Jun 10, 2011)

ferchy dijo:


> hola disculpa una pregunta el programador de pic debe usar siempre el pic 18f2550.Se puede poner el pic 16f84 por que no consigo el pic18f2550 por que estoy armando el circuito y quiero probarlo?



que preguntas loko

claro que es el 18f2550....
el pickit clone..su nombre lo dice es una copia del pickit2 de Microchip...la diferencia es qeu el original usa la version SMD del 18f2550..de ahi el Hex es el mismo, hasta el programa que respalda el programador es el de microchip

el 18f2550 por aka cuesta 4 veces mas que el 16f84...es muy popular, me extraña que no lo consigas

hay muchas variaciones del pickit 2 clone..pero es un buen programador

yo quiero que saken el pickit3CLONE...pero ese no usa pic creo? nose


----------



## arias887 (Jun 10, 2011)

ferchy dijo:


> hola disculpa una pregunta el programador de pic  debe usar siempre el pic 18f2550.Se puede poner el pic 16f84 por que no  consigo el pic18f2550 por que estoy armando el circuito y quiero  probarlo?



Si, debe ser el 18F2550, no hay de otra...



BKAR dijo:


> yo quiero que sa*qu*en el pickit3CLONE...pero ese no usa pic creo? nose



Mira aca...
[ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-pic-memorias-puerto-usb-pickit3-clone-55433/ ]


----------



## Nunainos (Jun 12, 2011)

¡¡¡¡¡DECEPCIONADO!!!!!

Hola amigos, y sobre todo hola amigo J2C. Siento empezar este post de esta manera, pero es que no encuentro otra palabra a como me siento. J2C, hize lo que me aconsejaste, probar si en el circuito principal si efectivamente se enciende un led indicando el voltaje, o tambien parpadea como sucede en el circuito donde se encuentra el zócalo ZIF. Pues sucede en el circuito principal, con lo cual por lo menos ya sé que el fallo esta ahí, pero ¿donde?, ni idea, por eso digo que me siento decepcionado, decepcionado conmigo mismo, por que me lleva los demonios lo que hace el no saber de algo, porque como tengo pocos conocimientos no se seguir el esquematico o el circuito para saber donde esta el fallo. 
He comprobado todo, no hay pistas juntas, ni cortocircuitos ni nada, pero lo peor de todo, es que compré un nuevo 18F2550 para grabarle el .hex del programador de blessed, puesto que el que está ahora tiene el .hex de microchip, y NO DETECTA EL 18F2550.

Detecta el 16F84A y no el otro, no lo entiendo, y esto se trata ya de amor propio, de orgullo, que despues del tiempo que le he dedicado, que he intentado aprender mucho para seguir adelante, que he "molestado", en el buen sentido, porque se que lo habeis hecho de buen agrado, a compañeros del foro, no funciona correctamente.

Me gustaria poder contactar con Blessed, pero se que no entra mucho por aqui, porque como he dicho en hilos anteriores, el tiene cambiadas cosas en el circuito final, que no estan actualizadas en el esquematico.

Bueno, siento el tocho que he escrito, pero necesitaba soltar este sentimiento de desasosiego. Os pido disculpas.

Supongo, que lo mejor que puedo hacer es hacer otro modelo, pero me fastidia por todo el empeño e ilusion que he puesto.

Un saludo y un abrazo.

P.D.: de nuevo os pido disculpas por el texto tan largo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 12, 2011)

> Bueno, siento el tocho que he escrito, pero necesitaba soltar este sentimiento de desasosiego. Os pido disculpas.



A todos nos pasa....es un sentimiento bastante feo. Igual en la electrónica como en la vida, todo tiene su lado positivo y hay que sacar un aprendizaje de lo que hacemos.



> Supongo, que lo mejor que puedo hacer es hacer otro modelo, pero me fastidia por todo el empeño e ilusion que he puesto.



Algo que siempre tengo en cuenta...es que lo dificil nunca es lo más fácil. Si no tenés los conocimientos sólidos es mejor que armes una versión más sencilla con el puerto ICSP para empezar.
Luego podés implentar el zócalo ZIF y demás aplicaciones.



> Detecta el 16F84A y no el otro, no lo entiendo



Si el Pickit2 te detecta el PIC16F84A y no el PIC18F2550 quiere decir que el programador TE FUNCIONA !....lo que tenés que revisar es como está conectado el micro al programador.

Un saludo y espero puedas resolver tu problema !


----------



## J2C (Jun 12, 2011)

Nunainos

Primero y fundamental PISA EL FRENO, no te desanimes ni te decepciones; la electrónica en el fondo de todo es una "profesión" como la medicina, abogacia, y tantas otras; por lo tanto todo lo que vas viendo a traves del desarrollo de la misma, de distintos proyectos es parte del "aprendizaje". Lo importante es saber guardar esos conocimientos por siempre. Todo tiempo que inviertes (gastas, ocupas, etc.) en algo *es parte del aprendizaje!*.

Pero vayamos al problema:

Ante todo no creo que tengas problemas con el **.hex* cargado inicialmente a tu 18F2550 sino te daria un mensaje de que _no tiene Sistema Operativo el PicKit2-Clone_.

Los +5V que van desde la placa del Programador a la placa del Zocalo ZIF pareciera que tienen alguna intermitencia/parpadeo incluso en el punto de la salida de la placa Programador hacia la placa ZIF.

Entonces para despejar todo tipo de dudas y siendo que esos *+5V* entran a la placa Programadora por medio del *conector USB* conectado a la PC creo que ese mismo Led y Resistencia en serie que has usado en la ultima prueba deberias conectarlos con dos cablecitos al punto donde te entran los +5V del USB (*pines #1*[+] y *#4*[-] del conector USB en placa Programadora o lo que es lo mismo sobre los *extremos de C1* [100nF] que se encuentra justo detras del conector X2 [USB]), no sea cosa que la alimentación que viene desde la PC tenga algun problema.

Luego de esto vemos como controlar los caminos de cobre sobre la placa de impreso, espero tus comentarios.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## jorgelanus8jl8 (Jun 12, 2011)

hola como andan todos hoy?
yo un poco desconsertado porque quiero grabar un dato de la entrada analogica del microcontrolador mc68hc908jl8 a una eeprom y no se como se hace y no se tampoco como la leerla.
Agradeseria si me pasan la linea de codigo en ansi c y me la esplican .
muchas gracias


----------



## J2C (Jun 12, 2011)

JorgeLanus8jl8

Perdón, yque tiene que ver un µControlador Freescale-Motorola mc68hc908jl8 en un thread que se habla de un Programador Clone de MicroChip?.

Busca en los thread's correspondiente usando el *Buscador del Foro*.

Suerte antes que te envien a MODERACION, JuanKa.-


----------



## Nunainos (Jun 13, 2011)

Hola a todos.

Lo primero de todo, gracias por darme ánimos. No pienso darme por vencido hasta que haga andar este programador.

Amigo Moyano, ya he probado de todas las formas posibles y no me detecta el 18F2550.

Amigo J2C, he hecho lo que me comentaste con el led y la resistencia en serie, probando además con el polimetro el voltaje, en el condesador a la salida del USB, y me da 4,82v, y con el led, se enciende.

Ayudarme a ver que puede ser. Estoy pensando en hacer otro programador. Por cierto, Moyano, ya se que está recontradicho, pero en las primeras páginas no encuentro programadores con zócalo. Antes quiero acabar todas las opciones posibles con este programador. Si definitivamente no puedo, intento otro.

Gracias a todos una vez más.


----------



## J2C (Jun 13, 2011)

Nunainos

Pues si colocando el led y la resistencia a la entrada del conector USB el mismo *no parpadea* has avanzado mucho en la prueba y solo queda revisar al detalle "microscópico" las pistas que van desde ese punto hasta donde esta el conector a la plaza del zócalo ZIF.

Revisa cada pista en forma independiente con el "polimetro" en función de prueba de continuidad/resistencia que deberia ser *0 Ω* por que solo son pistas de cobre con a lo sumo algún puente para conectar la prolongación de alguna de ellas o de ambas. Espero tus comentarios.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Nunainos (Jun 14, 2011)

Creo que no he realizado bien la prueba, J2C, he conectado el led entre las patillas del condensador a la salida del USB, pero no lo he hecho cuando por ejemplo estaba verificando o leyendo el pic, para comprobar si parpadeaba.

Repetiré la prueba de nuevo y te comento algo. 

Sigo muy extrañado con que no me detecte el 18F2550. He probado de las formas posibles y nada.

Muchas gracias.

P.D.: J2C y Moyano, edito este post para comentar que efectivamente cuando el programador está trabajando (read, verify, etc), el led de prueba que he puesto entre las patillas del condensador de 100uF a la salida del USB, no parpadea.

Gracias de nuevo y un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## J2C (Jun 14, 2011)

Nunainos

Pues con la verificación que has realizado se confirma lo que presupuse en mi post *#2044* y te queda a ti comprobar lo que escribi en la segunda parte:



J2C dijo:


> ... ... . . .
> Revisa cada pista en forma independiente con el "polimetro" en función de prueba de continuidad/resistencia que deberia ser *0 Ω* por que solo son pistas de cobre con a lo sumo algún puente para conectar la prolongación de alguna de ellas o de ambas. Espero tus comentarios.
> ... ... . . .


 
Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Nunainos (Jun 16, 2011)

J2C, una duda: ¿no será que pueda existir un componente conectado donde no es, o mal conectado?, yo he seguido todo al pie de la letra, pero lo que te decia en anteriores hilos, el amigo Blessed según las fotos que envió de su proyecto pude comprobar que había cosas distintas a las que hay en el pcb y en el esquemático.

A ver si puedo contactar con él, y me puede arrojar un poco de luz.

Mientras, voy a hacer lo que me aconsejas, comprobaré la continuidad de las pistas y la posición correcta de los componentes.

Gracias otra vez.

Un abrazo.


----------



## arias887 (Jun 16, 2011)

Nunainos....

Te cuento que a mi me toco _*SOLDAR*_ el Pic al PCB, con eso resolví algun probrema que tuvo mi Clon, no me acuerdo cual, pero en todo caso esa "accion" de soldar me ayudo en algo...

Intenta crear un programa para Pic que haga encender toooodos los puertos, todos, incluso los de D+ y D- ya que esos pines se dañan con nada...

Claro esta que yo hice eso en el 1° 2550 y efectivamente D+ y D- no encendieron, de ay saque la conclusion que que esos pines estabas malos. compre otro pic y funciono mi clon....

Pero eso si...
En los tres Pics que tengo con cominicacion USB, cuando hice el progara para encender, o poner en 1, todos los puetos, *en ninguno prendieron los pines de D+ y D-*, porque....No se.... ?????

Y si alguien sabe, se lo agradesco...


----------



## Nunainos (Jun 17, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, ya he comprobado lo que me aconsejabas J2C.

Las pistas están bien y la colocación de lo componentes también.

Ya no se por donde mirar.

Un abrazo.


----------



## J2C (Jun 17, 2011)

Nunainos

Solo me queda la duda de que hayas colocado los 3 puentes de interconexión que estan debajo del PIC18F2550 y los 2 que te indico en la imagen que adjunto.

También sobre la placa del Zócalo ZIF y debajo del mismo hay 4 puentes de interconexión.

Con respecto a los 3 debajo del PIC y los 4 debajo del Zócalo ZIF *solo existe una forma correcta de colocarlos*, lamentablemente no tengo una imagen donde poder indicartelos, si tu sacas fotos que incluyan esa parte te puedo confirmar o corregirlos.

Despues de eso, no sabria que mas decirte y para poder ayudarte mas deberia tenerlo en mis manos. Espero tus comentarios.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## javisan190 (Jun 17, 2011)

ola J2C .....esta tan recomendable de crear una bobina de 680uh, de ferrita o de o dependiendo el numeros de vueltas y separacion de espiras. o si es posible dependiendo el tipo de alambre


----------



## J2C (Jun 18, 2011)

Javisan190

*NO ES RECOMENDABLE*, es más sencillo comprandola y si no la consigues, de ultima compra 2 de 270 µH y ponlas en serie que cumpliran la función perfectamente en el programador de este thread.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## arias887 (Jun 19, 2011)

*PARA LA BOBINA...*

Coloca 2 bobinas de 1000mH en serie y quedaria una serie de bobinas de 2000mH....
Ahora...
Esa serie de 2000mH se conecta en paralelo a otra bobina de 1000mH para una inductancia total de 666mH...

Eso fue lo que yo hice y funciona perfecto ya que se necesita una inductancia de 680mH....


----------



## javisan190 (Jun 19, 2011)

ola a todos y gracias por aportes, he visto un circuito q encontre varias bobinas de amarillo, amarillo y por ultimo y negro. espero q me ayuden


----------



## javierneto (Jun 21, 2011)

Hola a todos. buen dia desde mexico.

Me acabo de integrar, bueno mejor dicho de registrar en la pagina y espero ser parte del foro.. soy estudiante de electronica en la ciudad de veracruz mexico. Me gustaria al igual que ustedes aprender mas de electronica. Me intereso especialmente en la programacion de pic. No se nada al respecto aun que tengo algunas ideas vagas. Trate de descargar el comprimido del clon pero me aparece como si estuviera dañado.
Les agradeceria si me pudieran ayudar, inicialmente necesito el diagrama del clon y lista de materiales para empezar a construirlo. 
De antemano muchas gracias, y si los puedo ayudar en algo, lo hare.


----------



## J2C (Jun 21, 2011)

Javierneto

Ante todo bienvenido a *ForosDeElectrónica* y a este thread, el archivo "_pickit2_moyapic_version_153.rar_" del *post #1* se encuentra en perfecto estado, intenta nuevamente de bajarlo, miralo y consulta tus dudas.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Foox (Jun 21, 2011)

Compre el PIC 18F2550 a $77 !!! como me dolio !!!!!!!!! jajaja

Pero bueno, es una inversion muy linda!!

Gracias por moyano por tus aportes y por responder mis dudas!


----------



## J2C (Jun 21, 2011)

Foox

No se de donde eres, pero en Bs. As. se consigue a u$s12 con IVA incluido. Realmente vale la pena la inversión.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Foox (Jun 21, 2011)

Soy de rosario santa fe!! le pedi tantas cosas al tipo que se olvide de darme el cristal de 20mhz! cuanto puede salir??

Edit Off: me olvide decir, que hace como 1 mes que buscaba unos auriculares Sony mdr q140. no encontre en ningun lado, me rendi y hoy iba a ir al centro de vuelta a comprarme unos Panasonic HS46 que habia visto, que eran lindos, y las especificaciones tambien.. bueno hoy fui a comprar los elementos...
y siento que alguien me estaba mirando, miro para el costado, y eran ellos.. estaban ahi mirandome y diciendome " Aca estamos, al fin nos encontramos, veni comprame " y me los compre


----------



## J2C (Jun 21, 2011)

Foox

Cuando arme ni PicKit2-Clone lo ha pagado al Xtal u$s0.40 ,  si queres exagerando saldra u$s1.00 = $4.00

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Foox (Jun 21, 2011)

aaah! muchas gracias !!!


Alguien me podria explicar en el PCB de moyano, porque tiene 5 salidas " SIL simple " y otras 5 Salidas SIL doble pero puenteadas?? es por alguna razon en especial? tiene alguna utilidad??
Recien empiezo con pic! por eso pregunto, hay muchisimas cosas que todavia no se!

Bueno, yo queria solamente que tenga las 5 salidas, pero me comentaba moyano que el .HEX es el mismo que da microchips. asi que por lo tanto en el PIN 6 del PIC, vamos a tener una salida AUX para cargar EEMPROM. si no me equivoco.
entonces lo edite, me gustaria que me diga si sufre algun problema o si algo esta mal porfavor ! 
Muchas gracias !

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/moyano2.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/143/moyano3.jpg/


----------



## J2C (Jun 21, 2011)

Foox

Esa forma de colocar las 5 salidas *SIL* (_*Single In Line*_) y 5 salidas *DIL* (*Dual In Line*) dependen de lo que se propuso Moyano Jonathan en su proyecto.

Por ejemplo en la *DIL* coloca un conector y un cable conectorizado en ambos extremos hasta otro conector igual en su placa de zócalo ZIF.

En la *SIL* coloca una tira de pines a 90° que la puede enchufar en su ProtoBoard para programar *In Circuit* algún µControlador.

Todo depende de los gustos de cada uno/a, y en el caso de tu "edición" quien debera tener cuidado al conectar luego eres tu ya que esos cambios *dependen de los gustos de cada uno/a*.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## antoniotd (Jun 21, 2011)

Yo estoy armando un entrenador pero en la misma tarjeta estoy armando el clon del pickit2 que esta aca es necesario aislar los 5 pines de programacion y de ser asi como lo hago. Adicional a esa pregunta le coloque la base del ICSP, todo eso ya esta ruteado para que de hay pueda programar otro tipo de pic fuera de la tarjeta es posible hacerlo como lo estoy dejando o necesitaria algo adicional. Por ultimo como haria para adaptarle una fuente externa sin necesidad de utilizar la que da el usb, lo que quiero hacer es despues de programar utilizar una externa o utilizar la del usb. Espero que
 me pueden ayudar. Gracias.


----------



## Foox (Jun 21, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Foox
> 
> Todo depende de los gustos de cada uno/a, y en el caso de tu "edición" quien debera tener cuidado al conectar luego eres tu ya que esos cambios *dependen de los gustos de cada uno/a*.
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-



Gracias Juanka!! yo preguntaba porque talvez, en algun momento esa forma de adaptarlo era con algun porque general, no por gustos!  

Muchas gracias ! espero haber echo mi edicion bien, y que Kirchoff no me aparesca con una 3ra ley


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 21, 2011)

Te contesto todas las preguntas que me hiciste por privado por esta vía:

- 1º : El pin 6 o pin AUX, sirve para grabar memorias EEPROM. ¿ Es necesario ponerlo...? Queda a tu parecer. Si utilizas frecuentemente memorias (Service de T.V, por ejemplo), ponelo. Sino lo podés omitir.

-2º : La tira de pines como te cuenta J2C, es una cuestión de gustos...lo más cómodo (para mi)....es el zócalo IDC de 10 pines para utilizar el programador en placas de entrenamiento, en donde sacar y poner el micro para programarlo es incómodo y mecánicamente peligroso.

-3º : Al parecer has modificado bien el PCB, no le veo ningún error crítico. Ahora te recomiendo si recién empezás que te guíes por el esquemático ..yo diseño las placas de memoria...nunca me guió por esquemáticos..me resulta incómodo....pero para eso se necesita práctica y conocer bien el circuito....igual es una forma de hacerlo de las varias que hay.

-4º : Antes de que armes la placa..te recomiendo que la revises bien. Eso es por experiencia...si te equivocas en algo...es mejor  gastar plata en pertinax o fibra que en microcontroladores quemados...


Un saludo !


----------



## Foox (Jun 21, 2011)

Muchisisisisisimas gracias moyano !!!

Alguien quiere comentar sus metodos a la hora de hacer un circuito impreso??


----------



## J2C (Jun 22, 2011)

Foxx



Foox dijo:


> Muchisisisisisimas gracias moyano !!!
> 
> Alguien quiere comentar sus metodos a la hora de hacer un circuito impreso??


 
Al respecto puedes buscar y sacarte tu duda especifica en este Foro: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/

Este thread es especifico del PicKit2-Clone.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## banistelrroy (Jun 22, 2011)

hola a todos del foro saben arme el pickit de este hilo y si que funciono a la primera gracias por los aportes:

grabe el pic16F84A sin ningun problemas PEROel problema sucedio cuando quise grabar el pic 16F628A

NOTA: si graba perfectamente y probado proyectos y graba bien con el pic antes mencionado salvo un error que veo al grabar no se lo que es en realidad paso a explicar.


Resulta que al abrir el sofwarw pickit 2 al leer el pic en  la emoria aprece unos ceros y al chequear si el pic esta en blanco sale un mensaje rojo diciendo que no ojo el pic esta en blanco. borro el pic y recien sale que esta en blanco.


1.tengo que hacer esto siempre que que conecte el cable usb del grabador por mas que este el pic en blanco.

2.grabo algun programa en el pic y al leerla la imformacion aparece nuevamente en la memoria EEPROM los ceros como si nunca los huviera borrado no se que pasara cuando trabaje con proyectos que use memoria rom.


ALGUIEN EL PORQUE DE ESTO adjunto imagenes

[/SIZE]
ESTO OCURRE AL LEER EL PIC RECIEN INGRESADO


AL VERIFICAR SI ESTA EN BLANCO

ESTE ERROE SALE AL INTENTAR GRABAR

si borramos el pic se queda en blanco y recien podemos ir a la opcion de check blank

grabamos cualquier proyecto

al leer el pic aprece nuevamente los ceros cmo si nuca se huvieran borrado

NO SE SI ES EL GRABDOR O EL PIC O ES ALGO NORMAL. probe con un pic nuevo y sucede lo mismo

LES RUEGO ME DIGAN EL PORQUE DE ESTO GRACIAS DE ANTE MANO


----------



## J2C (Jun 22, 2011)

Banistelrroy

El PIC16F628A como todos los ultimos tiene una opción de programación LVP (Low Voltage Programming) párrafo *14.12* de la Datasheet del µControlador.

Debes asegurarte para no tener problemas que tu programador coloque un "*0*" en el *pin #10 = RB4/PGM* para que por cualquier motivo no entre en ese modo de programación que te generara problemas. 


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## javisan190 (Jun 22, 2011)

ola todos he estado viendo unos programadores de usb, que nu tenia bobina cual seria esa ventaja o q alquien me corriga. gracias


----------



## banistelrroy (Jun 22, 2011)

JC2 gracias por tu respuesta lo que quieres decir esque podria hacer un puente desde el negativo o el *pin #5 =*VSS hacia el pin *pin #10 *que tu me indicas haci siempre que programe dicho pin este en cero salvando el caso que es para este pic que trae este modo de programacion ya que con los demas no tuve problemas....................ES HACI COMO LO PODRIA SOLUCIONAR


----------



## J2C (Jun 23, 2011)

Banistelrroy

Exacto, y prueba a ver que pasa. El PIC16F84/A no posee esa posibilidad, pero en un zocalo ZIF del WinPic800 que hicieron muchos de quienes armaron este Programador ya esta asi de esa manera.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## banistelrroy (Jun 23, 2011)

Muchas gracias jc2 Juanka problema solucionado revise el data... Y efectivamente tienes razon gracias 

un saludo desde Peru... MAYKOL


----------



## antoniotd (Jun 24, 2011)

Estoy haciendo una placa entrenadora con este programador integrado en ella como podria yo hacer para que al dejar de programar lo pines que se utilizan en el ICSP los pueda utilizar como entradas y salidas que puedo hacer en ese caso como aislo al progromador del entrenador. Espero su respuesta. Gracias.


----------



## rfandres (Jun 24, 2011)

auxilioooooo!!!!! tengo el programador pickit 2, e grabado perfectamente pero en siertos programas no me deja me sale enaeble codec protec, y cuando grabo salta un error. este no lo puedo destildar y congiguracion no me aparece en azul como a ustedes porque?
muchas gracias!!!! espero puedan ayudarme


me sale en rojo debajo de configuracion ALL PROTEC


----------



## J2C (Jun 24, 2011)

Antoniotd

Debes fijarte en el párrafo "*SPECIAL FEATURES OF THE CPU*" y en el sub-párrafo "*In-Circuit Serial Programming*" de un µControlador como por ejemplo el PIC18F2550 que necesitas en el Programador, por que lo que tu pretendes es practicamente lo mismo.
*[/SIZE]*

Saludos, JuanKa.-*
*


----------



## Foox (Jun 25, 2011)

Hola gente, les comento que quise experimentar el metodo de impresion laser.

Compre un papel fotografico " Glossy " que me salio $1,50.
lo imprimo en una impresora laser Epson no me acuerdo que modelo tenia mi amigo xP
bueno recien al dia siguiente me puso a trabajar.
Paso una birulana a la placa, 
La limpio con un algodon humedo en alcohol
Pongo el papel fotografico ya recortado sobre la placa de cobre
Pongo la plancha 1 minuto al maximo y no se pegaba, lo sigo poniendo y nada.. nada pasaba!

Porque sera? me saltie algun paso? pero si me hubiera salteado un paso, no puede ser que ni un poquito se pego!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 25, 2011)

> Hola gente, les comento que quise experimentar el metodo de impresion laser.
> 
> Compre un papel fotografico " Glossy " que me salio $1,50.
> lo imprimo en una impresora laser Epson no me acuerdo que modelo tenia mi amigo xP
> ...



Disculpá Foox , pero este post es para hablar sobre el Pickit2. Buscá en el foro, hay muchos temas que hablan sobre lo que vos estás exponiendo.


----------



## Foox (Jun 25, 2011)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Disculpá Foox , pero este post es para hablar sobre el Pickit2. Buscá en el foro, hay muchos temas que hablan sobre lo que vos estás exponiendo.



Es verdad, tenes razon moyano, lo comente aca porque el circuito que quise hacer con este metodo fue el del pickit

Mil disculpas !!


----------



## backslash (Jun 26, 2011)

Pues yo tengo un problema... lo tengo ya todo soldado pero cuando lo conecto al PC no pasa nada, es decir... se enciende el led verde pero el ordenador no me detecta que se haya conectado ningun dispositivo. Lo he probado en todos los puertos USB e incluso en otro ordenador con el XP SP3 y nada...

He revisado y creo que está todo correctamente conectado... sabéis que puede pasar ?


----------



## javisan190 (Jun 26, 2011)

ola todos alguien tiene el diagrama de zocalo zip y distribucion de los pines. gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Psyco83 (Jun 26, 2011)

Para *backslash*, verificaste que hayas grabado bien el firmware del PIC18F2550?, o la continuidad de las líneas de data+ y data- desde la placa de tu programador hasta el otro extremo del cable?

Saludos


----------



## backslash (Jun 26, 2011)

comprobaré que los cables no estén dañados o invertidos, aunque no creo. No pude crabar el firmware porque, siguiendo el tutorial que se adjunta, cuando lo conecto el pc no me lo detecta. Saludos


----------



## J2C (Jun 26, 2011)

Backslash

Al menos debes grabar el *Bootloader* o cualquier *Firmware del PicKit2* asi no sea el último, sin eso *NO LO DETECTARA*.

Lee bien el directorio Firmware del archivo *pickit2_moyapic_version_153.rar* de la primer página de este thread. Ahi el archivo *LEER !!!.TXT* es muy claro.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Psyco83 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lee bien desde la primera página *backslash*, ese es tu primer problema, el firmware lo tienes que grabar con otro programador en el PIC18F2550... es por esto que no se conecta con tu PC.

Saludos


----------



## backslash (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok, pensaba que el firmware se podía grabar con el programa pickit... no estaba muy enterado. Gracias

Si no es mucho pedir... vosotros con qué programador lo hicisteis? Esque he visto el esquemático del JDMD pero aparece un 16f84 . Este 16f84A forma parte del programador o es el pic que se va a programar? En cuanto al 18f2550 si el 16f84a que aparece en el circuito es el que se va a programar, como debería conectarlo ?


----------



## J2C (Jun 26, 2011)

Backslash

Pues prueba en este thread https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...550-poder-montar-despues-pickit2-clone-40738/ ,  son solo dos páginas para leerlo todo y las dudas que tengas preguntalas ahi.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## backslash (Jun 26, 2011)

Muchas gracias JuanKa


----------



## Hadron05 (Jun 28, 2011)

arias887 dijo:


> Aca les dejo las "librerias" del socket ZIF y del SW para Pad2Pad ya que no las trae...
> 
> *PD:* *Ya enteras=Ya entenderas... *




Buen día, soy nuevo en esto, quisiera saber como se pone el rotulo (margen, titulo, autor, fecha entre otros) a los esquemas echos en isis agradezco su colaboracion...

Saludos desde Bogotà


----------



## Foox (Jun 28, 2011)

Hola de nuevo gente, se me genero un problema!
quiero conectar un usb Tipo A directamente con los cables al circuito









Pero esta pagina creo que me esta diciendo que es al reves.

http://pinouts.ru/Slots/USB_pinout.shtml

Seguramente la pagina dice lo mismo que la imagen, si es asi perdon! fue una ignorancia mia


Edit : En la primer imagen el color Verde es D+ y esta al lado de GND
Y en la segunda imagen D- es Color verde y esta al lado de VCC!

Lo dejo, talvez le sirva a alguien !


----------



## J2C (Jun 29, 2011)

Foox

Este dibujo esta *MAL* !!!.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Foox (Jun 29, 2011)

Muchas gracias Juanka!!
Menos mal que segui buscando, si no me iba a confiar totalmente en esa imagen!

una pregunta, que es lo que le puede pasar al pic, con poner al reves D+ y D- ?


----------



## Nunainos (Jun 29, 2011)

Hola amigos, saludos a todos

Amigo J2C, disculpa que no haya comentado antes, pero he estado bastante ocupado por temas de trabajo. Como me dijiste, te adjunto un .doc con los puentes del circuito principal, a ver si hay suerte y puedo terminar el proyecto. Si no es así, tocará hacer otro nuevo.

Saludos y gracias por todo.


----------



## J2C (Jun 29, 2011)

Foox
No funcionara, la PC no reconocera que se le conecta en el USB.


Nunainos
Ya tengo el archivo, lo mirare mas tarde y te comento.

Saludos,. JuanKa.-


----------



## Foox (Jun 29, 2011)

Muchas gracias Juanca!
De vuelta se me presento un problemita =/ Disculpenme si son problemas ignorantes.. solamente di una clase de introduccion a pic, y me entusiasme tanto que ya hice mi programador!

Cuando conecto el Pickit 2, sin conectar ninguna salida.
el programa me dice " PICkit 2 connected. ID= 0IHoss "

Tenia de un circuito viejo que me regalo un amigo, un Pic 16F84A. me fije en la primer pagina que subieron una imagen de como colocarlos y copie un .HEX de prender y apagar un led como para probar si anda.

Resulta que cuando conecto todas las salidas al Pic 16F84A, e importo el .HEX
" Me dice Device Error - hex file not loaded " en rojo

y si hago click en la tecla Verify me dice " No device detected. " en amarillo
Me fijo en tools, " Check Comunication " y me dice de nuevo " PICkit 2 connected. ID= 0IHoss "

Acabo de probar, de importar el .HEX desconectando todas las salidas que iban al PIC 16F84A.. y me dice lo mismo. 
A diferencia arriba de la pantallita, donde esta el " Mindrange/Standar Configuration " en Device me dice " No Device detected " y cuando conecto las salidas al PIC 16F84A me dice " Unsupported Part (ID=3F60)"

Estoy conectando algo mal en el pic?
Mi Pickit no me anda ? =(
El PIC16F84A no funciona ?
Puede ser algun problema del .HEX?

Muchisisisisimas gracias!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 29, 2011)

> Estoy conectando algo mal en el pic?


 Mostrá como lo estás conectado.


> Mi Pickit no me anda ? =(


 El pickit funciona 


> El PIC16F84A no funciona ?


 Puede ser, pero primero muestra tu circuito.


> Puede ser algun problema del .HEX?


 No, te marcaría otro error.

Un saludo y hacé lo que te digo , mostrame como lo conectas haber si podés empezar con tus prácticas.


----------



## Foox (Jun 30, 2011)

Hola jonatan!  , bueno hice tu circuito! nada mas que cambie el conector de salida y agregue el cable Aux, para eeprom..

bueno conecte el 
VPP al pin 4 ( MCLR )
VDD al pin 14
VSS al pin 5
PGD al pin 12 ( Clock )
PGC al pin 13 ( Data )

Muchas gracias !!!!


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (Jul 1, 2011)

Buenas tardes a todos los foreros de este espacio pido mil disculpa por la ausencia debido a contratiempos por mi carrera de ingenieria, pero igual mil gracias a todos por la ayudad brindada desde hace rato estoy trabajando con el pickict2 funciona de marabilla saludos a moyano y a bleseed x sus aportes igualmente al amigo cryn y j2c, y a todos los amigos de este foro.
Bueno desde venezuela les dejo imagenes de un entrenador universal para verificacion de los programas grabado con el pickit2 y tanto el programador como el entrenador funcionan a la perfeccion espero poder conectarme con ustedes mas seguido y ayudar a aquellos que necesiten de algo b. Saludos y qui dejo estas imagenes

Disculpen no recuerdo como subir archivos pdf ni imagenes al foro deseo mostrar las fotos que les comente en el anterior mensaje


----------



## J2C (Jul 1, 2011)

MORFOMEN14

Bien Volvido al thread, para adjuntar archivos pulsa el boton "*Ir a Avanzado*" y en la proxima pantalla que te aparece, veras en la parte inferior un boton que dice "*Gestionar Archivos Adjuntos*".

En la nueva pantalla te indicara las opciones de busqueda en tu PC de los archivos a subir y las extensiones y tamaños permitidos.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DanNeil (Jul 3, 2011)

Buenos días a todos, yo también tengo problemas  con el PICkit 2 clone que uso para grabar también el PIC16F84A en el zócalo zif.

Por favor si alguien sabe como lograrlo, por favor ayúdenme, estoy barado y se los agradecería mucho.

Verán este trae unos jumpers que se cambian de posisición según la cantidad de pins del micro 8, 18,28 y 40. La primera vez me faltó poner uno bien, creen que lo dañara?( es mi duda) y no si será otra cosa y deba cambiar el pickit o qué  hacer

Ahora cuando le pongo el .hex, varios propios, y uno de prueba de los archivos de apoyo incluidos con el aparato, este lo carga, y lo "graba " diciendo: "programming succesful", pero al poner en circuito el que debería ser un parpadeo de led, este led o salida se queda encendido sin parpadear. Entonces, ¿si lo grabó?

Ya descarté que fuera la fuente, la palabra de configuración del micro  
 __CONFIG  _CP_OFF  &  _WDT_OFF &_PWRT_ON & XT_OSC

uso un cristal de 4Mhz externo.
ya cambié el micro por otro (pensando que lo había dañado) y sigue igual.
He hecho lo de escoger el modelo no autodetectable >midrange>pic16f84a, le habilito el VDD on para grabar,le quité algo en el menú programmer que decía "Hold the device en reset" (dejarlo en reset?, que reinicie siempre?), pensando, bien eso debe ser, le doy write y sigue igual.
 Además en proteus y MPLAB no me da errores y se ejecutar correctamente.
¿Hay algo más que deba configurar desde el PICkit2?


Por favor, si alguien lo pudo solucionar o sabe de que se trata le agradezco de corazón que me ayude.


----------



## razgriz (Jul 7, 2011)

Muy buenas!
Perdonad que salga a preguntar lo que preguntare, que casiseguro es una tonteria.

LLevo un tiempo con la electronica, pero hasta ahora nunca habia tocado nada programable.
Para empezar estoy armando el pickit2, pero tengo una duda, una vez armado, para programar un pic, debo conectar los 5 pins ICSP al PIC a programar siguiendo los esquemas que colgo Moyano Jonathan en la primera pagina?
O dicho de otro modo, miro el datasheet del Pic a programar, y conecto las patas que correspondan? Vdd-Vdd, Vpp-Vpp... directamente?
Lo pregunto porque el esquema del pic 24Cxx me despista...

Gracias de antemano!

Saludos, Narcís


----------



## BKAR (Jul 7, 2011)

las 24cxx son memorias de comunicación I2c q yo sepa , no pics , en muchos programadores también es compatible para programaras este tipo de memorias E2prom, ya que son muy populares estas memorias
....otra cosa 
http://www.sitionica.com.ar/icsp.htm
aki hay información sobre la norma icsp para pics de microchip, ya q también el pickit 2 es de microchip


----------



## J2C (Jul 7, 2011)

Razgriz

Como te dice BKAR las 24Cxx son memorias EEPROM's y dado que Microchip también las fábrica solo ha compatibilizado su programador PicKit2 para poderlas programar también.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## razgriz (Jul 8, 2011)

AAA ahora lo entiendo, muchas gracias! 
Esta muy bien esplicado lo de las conexiones en el enlace de ICSP, ayda muchisimo.
ahora solo me faltara la bobina i el conector usb y podre empezar a realizar alguna prueba. gracias!!!

Saludos, Razgriz.


----------



## BKAR (Jul 8, 2011)

Una duda... el Vpp es 12V a mas no, como hace el pickit 2clone, para lograra eso?
para eso sirve la bobina?, entonces podría obviarla en programación LVP?
expliquenme


----------



## J2C (Jul 8, 2011)

BKar

El Vpp debe ser entre 12.0 y 13.5 Volts, la bobina esta dentro de un circuito switching "step-up" que eleva desde los 5V del Usb a los 13V necesarios en Vpp controlados por el mismo Pic18F2550 del programador.

Creo que deberias diferenciar la programación ICSP (In Circuit Serial Programming) que es capaz de realizar este PicKit2-Clone, dado que la misma se realiza con Vpp de 13V.

La programación LVP (Low Voltage Programmig) se realiza con solo 5V, pero en los micros que la permiten (no son todos) se pierde una línea del PortB.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## BKAR (Jul 8, 2011)

Excelente 
no mas dudas gracias
lo tendré en cuenta


----------



## shuy (Jul 9, 2011)

Buenas noches a todos

quiero preguntarle a Moyano Jonathan sobre el archivo Lista de materiales de tu rar

si puedes aclararme la duda de a que te refieres con la R en las resistencias y el 7, 
aquellos q no tienen la K, supongo q son ohms, si m equivoco corrigeme

R1 - 22R
R2 - 22R
R3 - 470R
R4 - 470R
R5 - 1K
R6 - 2K7
R7 - 4K7
R8 - 100K
R9 - 10K
R10 - 10K
R11 - 100R
R12 - 100R
R13 - 100R
R14 - 10K
R15 - 4K7
R16 - 4K7


He estado viendo paginas de este post, pero siendo sensato son 106 pagina  asi q no se si la respuesta ande por ahi en una de ellas. llegue hasta la 20 y si mi vista no me fallo, lo q vi sobre eso
hacia referencia a lo del PCB hecho en Eagle,pero pues si puedes aclararme esa duda 

saludos


----------



## BKAR (Jul 9, 2011)

Tas en lo correcto 
ejm
100r=100ohm
4k7=4.7kohm


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 9, 2011)

> quiero preguntarle a Moyano Jonathan sobre el archivo Lista de materiales de tu rar
> 
> si puedes aclararme la duda de a que te refieres con la R en las resistencias y el 7,
> aquellos q no tienen la K, supongo q son ohms, si m equivoco corrigeme



La R en la designación de las resistencias corresponde a ohm. Es decir 47R = 47 ohm.

El PCB que está publicado en la primera página del hilo está diseñado en PCBwizard v1.5. La versión en eagle luego la subiré...hay muchos diseños dando vuelta en la página. No tiene sentido que suba uno más por el momento.

Un saludo y que andes bien !


----------



## shuy (Jul 9, 2011)

q onda! Moyano Jonathan, primero que nada gracias por contestar ( no pense que fuera tan rapido, y pense q tardaria algunos dias ) ademas casi son las 12 donde vivo y creo q eres de argentina, casi las 2 creo; jajaja) 

bueno; excelente tu aporte desde el 2009, no ha habido actualizacion verdad?, creo q batallaste mucho con lo de para q se acoplara lo de los 3,3 volts. Si no pues, mee dices si lo actualizaste, pues he descargado los archivos de la primer pagina, y me la he pasado gran parte del dia leyendo el post.

Tengo una grandisima duda, veras; ya lleve electronica digital en mi carrera de ing electronica, y tambien se programa en c++, y c# asi q no ando muy en ceros.

Pero mi duda es de que siendo el PIC18F2550 el cerebro del programador (por lo que lei en el post), en q lugar va el PIC a programar, por ahi vi q comentaste algo sobre un ICSP ( cosa q no se que es, busque pero no comprendi del todo)

A caso es una especie de circuito q se conecta al programador, y en el ICSP  se encuentra el zocalo donde se pone el pic a programar ??? 

Apenas esta semana he leido sobre PICS, tengo unos libros en la PC,
Pero antes quisiera que me quedara claro ese asunto del programador 

Saludos! y de antemano gracias



BKAR dijo:


> Tas en lo correcto
> ejm
> 100r=100ohm
> 4k7=4.7kohm



GRACIAS tmb a ti BKAR! 

q anden bien


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 10, 2011)

Yo tengo la versión de 3.3v pero no la he publicado por que comercializo el programador. Igual en internet están publicadas las versiones del programador de 3.3v
Por ejemplo: http://www.micros-designs.com.ar/pickit2-clone-5v3-3v/


----------



## shuy (Jul 10, 2011)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Por ejemplo: http://www.micros-designs.com.ar/pickit2-clone-5v3-3v/



Gracias por el enlace!


----------



## circuitmaker (Jul 10, 2011)

Oye en megaupload no vi el firmware me podrías decir donde lo consigo en q link
si está en el foro en que pag, ps hay varios programadores, entonces depronto le meto el que no es
gracias de antemano


----------



## J2C (Jul 10, 2011)

Circuitmaker

El Firmware esta en el primer post (primera pagina) y es de MicroChip, no importa el Programador que hayas visto en este thread pues son variantes del mismo esquema basico (también esta junto al firmware) del PicKit2.

Empieza a leer algo del thread y te daras cuenta.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## razgriz (Jul 15, 2011)

Buenas!!!
Ya casi tengo armado del todo el grabador! me falta ponerle el USB i el programa en el controlador, pero quisiera conectarle un cable USB directamente a la placa, alguien me podria decir como irian conectados? no quisiera cargarme nada.....

Gracias!


----------



## J2C (Jul 15, 2011)

Razgriz

Busca en una pagína como _http://www.hardwarebook.info/Universal_Serial_Bus_(USB__)_ y luego verifica el cable que tu piensas usar antes de conectar algo.

Hasta una vez cortado y pelados los 4 cables puedes medir cuales corresponden a los 5V que te entrega tu PC.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## kenyo (Jul 18, 2011)

Bueno he leído las 25 primeras paginas del foro, me confunde mas y mas. Tengo conocimientos pre-intermedio de electrónica.  Podrían poner e resumen que circuito se va usar, con todos los componentes a usar, con sus respectivo plano, por fa.
 Si no fuera mucha molestia, una explicación rápida del circuito ( no que hace una resistencia, condensador, por ejemplo esto mantiene el potencial a este valor, este parte del circuito manda la señal en binario o algo así)   
Espero su ayuda y aportes


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 19, 2011)

Disculpame pero vas a tener que investigar mas sobre electrónica básica 
Antes de poder armar este circuito. Podes buscar info en el foro.
Un saludo !


----------



## J2C (Jul 19, 2011)

Kenyo

Pero si pides el plano, los componentes que se usaran, como que no has leido el primer post de este thread. En el archivo _pickit2_moyapic_version_153.rar_ esta todo indicado.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## mikeekim (Jul 23, 2011)

Para poder montar este programador se necesita tener otro programador capaz de grabar para poder programar el pic de la firmware, cierto? mi pregunta es: como me lo monto para poder montar este programador si nisiquiera me funciona el jdm, he tenido la mala suerte que ningun COM de mis 2 PCs sea capaz de alcanzar los 10 volts, no me queda otro remedio que montar un programador USB y los que he visto van con PIC, alguien seria tan amable de darme alguna idea al respecto? estoy en un pozo oscuro y no se como salir ya que mi bolsillo no da para comprar un programador capaz de funcionar con mi pc. Se que al JDM se le puede dar voltaje extra por ICSP, como lo hago para que almenos sea capaz de grabar un pic y salir del atolladero?
Gracias.


----------



## J2C (Jul 23, 2011)

Mikeekim

Alguna de las dos PC's que tienes, tienen puerto Paralelo (LPT) ????? y tu tienes una fuente de 13V de Continua?.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## mikeekim (Jul 23, 2011)

Buenas J2C, el portatil es bastante viejo y tiene paralelo, el de sobremesa tiene una placa asus con USB exclusivamente aunque tiene un puerto com implementado en placa que segun ASUS sirve como COM al cual he conectado un adaptador externo RS 232 pero ni por asomo me da los voltajes requeridos por el programador, fuentes externas tengo una que me proporciona 12.1 volts y 20 amp que es la que utilizo en la proto.


----------



## J2C (Jul 23, 2011)

Mikeekim

Al día de hoy no conozco a nadie que haya logrado hacer funcionar algún programador sencillo sobre los adaptadores USB a RS232.

Yo he usado para la primer programación del Pic18f2550 el programador de la página: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/ppp/index.htm , y he tenido la precaución de colocarle una fuente de 13.0 Volts a la entrada, aunque no esta bien indicado cual es la entrada del mismo.

Como Software para esa primer programación he usado el WinPic800 (http://www.winpic800.com//index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=18&Itemid=64) con la configuración de *Hardware*: *Pablin *en* LPT1*.

Ten la precaución de colocar el pin *#26* (*RB5/KBI1/PGM*) a masa. Espero haber sido de ayuda.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: en alguna de las 106 páginas anteriores existe este comentario, como comentarios de otros foristas de como solucionaron ese primer punto.


----------



## mikeekim (Jul 23, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Mikeekim
> 
> Al día de hoy no conozco a nadie que haya logrado hacer funcionar algún programador sencillo sobre los adaptadores USB a RS232.
> 
> ...



Buenas J2C, no trato de hacer funcionar el programador con un adaptador rs232 a usb, lo que trato de hacer funcionar es el propio programador en si sobre los com o puertos serie, pero los com de  mis ordenadores son com reales aunque de bajo voltaje, gracias por aportarme este circuito pero tengo una duda, ese circuito funcionaria en el portatil? porque estoy por rendirme, en el portatil el jdm funciona a medias es decir; se enciende el led al hacer la prueba de hardware y me da voltajes creo que extraños, he conseguido hacerlo llegar a 13.8 volts entre MCLR y Vss sustituyendo el zener de 6.2 por uno de 8.2 pero no consigo escribir nada en un pic16f84a de prueba.


----------



## J2C (Jul 24, 2011)

Mikeekim

Ese circuito que indique en mi post #2125 de otra web es para puerto LPT (Paralelo), no para puerto COM. Y funciona con cualquier portatil o fija que tenga puerto LPT dado que la alimentación de +5V y +13V es externa a la PC/Portatil.

Cuando quise programar por primera vez mi 18f2550 tuve muchos problemas hasta con un JDM comprado que ya usaba sin inconvenientes en memorias EEPROM, asi que opte por buscar algo para puerto LPT y usarlo en mi maquina de escritorio (PcChips 810 con un Athlon XP de 1700+) bastante viejita pero usada en mi taller de reparaciones electrónicas.

Luego ya tenia el PicKit2-Clone en funcionamiento sin problemas.

Con respecto al cambio de diodos o zener's de los diagramas que puedes encontrar en internet personalmente no me arriesgaria por que a mucha gente ese circuito le ha funcionado, pensaria que es alguna incompatibilidad en tu maquina como me paso a mi.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Joan Garcia Guzman (Jul 25, 2011)

Hola gente,
soy nuevo en este foro y llevo ya un tiempecito intentando hacer un programador de pics sin que haya manera que salga :S probe hacer un jdm para programar un pic18f2550 para el pickit2 pero no salio bien. al final consegui que me programaran el 18f2550 con el hex de moyapic y en teoria esta bien programado. luego he montado la placa del pickit2 tambien indicado en la carpeta de moyapic.
El problema es que cuando lo conecto al portatil por usb se me enciende la luz verde pero no suena nada.
He buscado en el foro y en el pdf y no he encontrado como solucionar este problema. En el administrador de dispositivos no me aparece dispositivos compatibles hid ni nada por el estilo y no suena nada al conectar la placa al ordenador, pero si se enciende la luz verde.
He comprobado la continuidad del circuito y en teoria esta bien y he comprobado el voltage en Vdd i Vss del zocalo con el pic puesto y me da 5v. 

Si alguien sabe como solucionarlo por favor agradeceria que me lo dijera. Pido disculpas si ya esta posteado antes pero no lo he sabido encontrar y me estoy volviendo loco :S

Muchas gracias!

Quizas pueda ser algun tema de pins de configuracion, porque el hardware diria que esta bien, supongo que el problema es de software.
Cuando programe el pic18f2550 no toque los pines de configuracion, si puede ser por eso, alguien podria decirme que debo poner de pines de configuracion?? yo no tengo ni idea :S


----------



## J2C (Jul 25, 2011)

Joan

El esquema del archivo _ESQUEMA.pdf_ que se encuentra dentro del sub-directorio _*Esquema y PCB*_ a su vez dentro del archivo _pickit2_moyapic_version_153.rar_ tiene un pequeño error en la conexión de los pines 2 y 3 del USB con los pines 15 y 16 del Pic.

Para solucionarlo verifica el archivo _ESQUEMA.pdf_ que se encuentra dentro del sub-directorio *PICKIT2 - Esquemas originales* del rar citado en el párrafo anterior.

El led verde se enciende por que dice que tu programador recibe los +5V del USB.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


P.D.: Ese inconveniente ha sido comentado infinidad de veces dentro de este thread.


----------



## Joan Garcia Guzman (Jul 25, 2011)

Muchas gracias J2C, voy a ver si cambiando la conexion de los pines se arregla. Ya dije que seguramente ya se habia dicho pero hay 107 paginas es imposible seguir el hilo. Lo de los pines lo leí pero no sabia que respondia a este error, de nuvo mis disculpas por repetir la pregunta.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## J2C (Jul 25, 2011)

Joan

Espero que soluciones tu problema. Solo puse el comentario como P.D. y no lo tomes a mal, mas bien es para las nuevas preguntas de los nuevos.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Joan Garcia Guzman (Jul 25, 2011)

noo no te preocupes que no me lo tomo a mal, faltaria mas. Es solo que se que es molesto que pregunten cosas que ya se han dicho, por eso me disculpe. 

Acabo de rectificar los pines del usb 2 i 3 i del pic 15 i 16 que efectivamente estan cruzados respecto al original, pero sigue sin detectarmelo.

Solo se me ocurre 3 cosas que puedan ser el problema:

1- Arriba hay dos taladros que no se usan para nada. Hay que hacer un puente? 
2- Los pines de las dos filas de 5 connectores estan ligadas entre si, esta bien o es un cruce?
3- El pic18f2550 lo programe con un profesor en la universidad y dejamos los pines de configuracion tal cual salian, hay que poner alguna configuracion diferente?

eso es lo unico mas que se me ocurre, ya no se que mas hacer :S. A ver si ves el error tu.

Muchas gracias 

(Como hago para adjuntar un archivo si no lo tengo en internet, no tengo url?)


----------



## J2C (Jul 25, 2011)

Joan

1)- Cuando dices arriba, supongo que dices entre la tira de 5 pines simples y la tira de 5 pines dobles?, *SI*, ese es un puente que no ves indicado y corresponde a MASA = 0V.

2)- Es correcto que todos esos pines esten conectados (ligados), son 2 opciones de conexión del programador que realizo el autor de esta placa. La tira simple le permite conectarlo en una protoboard por ejemplo y la tira doble te permite realizar un cable conectorizado en ambos extremos para enchufarlo en algun circuito y realizar la programación ICSP (In Circuit Serial Programming).

3)- No se deben cambiar los "bits de configuración" que te da el archivo hex.

4)- Para adjuntar archivos, imagenes, debes pulsar el boton que dice "*Ir a Avanzado*" de esa manera aparece una pantalla que mas abajo de donde escribes la respuesta te da opciones de "*Gestionar Archivos Adjuntos*" con algunas limitaciones de tamaño ó forma según podras apreciar de acuerdo al tipo de archivo a subir desde tu PC. Sin necesidad de que tengas una URL (Pagina Web) tuya, el solo hecho de conectarte con tu PC ya te lo permite hacer.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Joan Garcia Guzman (Jul 26, 2011)

Nada no hay manera, he hecho el puente y tampoco me lo detecta :S 
subo una foto del circuito a ver si tu que debes estar cansado de verlo ves si hay algo mal puesto o algo porque ya no se que mas hacer T_T

(En la foto lo que se ve como quemado es porque la pista no llegaba del todo al pad y tuve que soldarlo un poco mas, pero solo hace puente con la pista, no hay ningun cruce, y los pads de arriba que corresponden al puente en la foto no estan unidos, pero los tengo soldados, solo que la foto es de antes)

Gracias!


----------



## J2C (Jul 26, 2011)

Joan

Yo realize otro diseño de PCB. Lo unico que puedo comentarte respecto de la imagen que has subido es que a mi entender al realizar pistas de interconexión tan finas corremos el riesgo que ante imperfecciones del metodo previo (Pcb por plancha, PhotoResist, etc.) al colocar la plaqueta en el acido alguna pista no tenga continuidad por ejemplo por pelos humanos, demasiado tiempo dentro del acido, etc.

Deberias revisar las mismas mas en detalle con lupa cuentahilos o con tester en continuidad, la foto no permite hacerlo a la distancia.

Otro inconveniente que han tenido lectores de este thread ha sido el uso de transistores falsificados o con sus conexiones en otra posición que lo indicado en la placa.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## mikeekim (Jul 26, 2011)

J2C Gracias de antemano.
El pablin me ha funcionado como un guante, tras cambiar el pic de prueba por uno nuevo, estaba muerto, ahora que el programador funciona, solo tengo que adaptar el pablin inicial a las modificaciones para poder programar el pic de 28 pins.
Aunque solo consigo grabar con el ICprog, el Winpic800 me esta dando dolores de cabeza a la hora de configurarlo, no se si sera que el portatil aun esta con Win98ME.
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## J2C (Jul 26, 2011)

Mikeekim

La verdad es que dije WinPic800 por que la ultima versión que tengo yo del IcProg (1.06b) no lo tiene al PIC18F2550 y tampoco sabría decirte si el problema es Win98 ó WinMe.

Pero si lo podes grabar con cualquier otro Software adelante, no olvides de poner a masa el pin *#26* .

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## mikeekim (Jul 26, 2011)

J2C entonces lo que he de hacer, segun el esquema de pablin II para Pics de 28 pins en el caso del 18f2550 es levantar el pin 8 y 19 de masa y conectar el 26 a masa? o serviria con hacer un puente del 26 al 19 y al 8? o es mejor colocar una resistencia de 470h entre el 26 y el 19?


----------



## J2C (Jul 27, 2011)

Mikeekim

Yo digo de *AGREGAR* el pin *#26* a masa (a 8 y 19) por que ese pin cumple las funciones de *RB5/KB11/PGM* y el tema es por esta ultima *PGM* dado que si llegase a sensar un nivel lógico alto provoca que el µControlador ingrese en el modo *LVP* (Low Voltage Programming) y tu lo veras como que no puedes programarlo".

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: en algunos zócalos ZIF suelen colocarle una resistencia como tu dices a masa, pero es lo mismo; incluso mejor puesto directamente a masa ya que un CERO lógico no lo dañara.-


----------



## mikeekim (Jul 28, 2011)

Buenas J2C al fin tengo implementada la firmware del pickit2 clone en el 18f2550, funciono perfecto tal como me dijiste, por cierto he visto varios post diciendo barbaridades del programador pablin y su creador en este mismo foro pero en otros hilos, yo lo unico que puedo decir al respecto es gracias a Pablin, a J2C y a Moyano por sus aportes y ayudas. 
Saludos.
PD: Ahora voy a ponerme a montar el pickit 2 clone.


----------



## J2C (Jul 28, 2011)

Mikeekim

Lamentablemente son las expresiones de disgusto de quienes *no analizan* los circuitos previamente, como también de quienes *tampoco controlan* si lo han armado bien o no!!.

Ten en cuenta que tu *has realizado comprobaciones previas* a que comenzara a ayudarte, eso *es fundamental* para poder darte una mejor guia cuando solicitas la ayuda.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 28, 2011)

A toda la gente que use programador paralelo , estilo PROPIC2 o pablin, por favor suban sus experiencias. Personalmente tanto el PROPIC2 (original clone) Y el pablin no me han funcionado. Solo he podido programar el PIC18F2550 con el programador JMD ...también en cuanto a como grabar el PIC18F2550, busquen en este link: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-pic-18f2550-poder-montar-despues-pickit2-clone-40738/


----------



## mikeekim (Jul 30, 2011)

Bien a peticion de Moyano, os cuento mi experiencia por si os sirve de ayuda, mi frustracion llego cuando solo disponia de USB en la torre y en el portatil disponia de serie y paralelo pero con un voltaje muy bajo en el serie para poder programar pics, asi que consegui programar el 18F2550 con el programador pablin II (Gracias a la ayuda de J2C) que requiere alimentacion externa, pero como todos los programadores tiene sus inconvenientes, para poder hacerlo funcionar una vez montado hay que seguir 6 pasos fundamentales o no funcionara.

1º Para probar el programador usar el icprog, si al leer sigue encendido el led verde es que esta mal configurado, hay que marcar la opcion invertir MCLR, en winpic800 lo mismo, pero usamos la configuracion de Propic2, si al leer sigue encendido el led verde, es que esta mal configurado.

2º Solo se puede extraer y colocar el pic en el Zocalo cuando el led verde este encendido.

3º usar una fuente de alimentacion que supere los 15 volts y 200 ma, intente hacerlo con una fuente de 12 voltios de PC y no habia manera de hacer entrar el pic en modo programacion, asi que usando un alimentador de esos que todos tenemos por casa que pone 12 voltios funciona, y es porque realmente no son 12 voltios dc, me imagino que al ser un transformador no regulado y de mala calidad no te proporciona la señal tipica de DC y es una onda en forma de sierra que hace tener mas de 12 voltios en picos, almenos los polimetros me marcaban entre 16 y 18 voltios, en varios cargadores de esos que tenia por casa, por lo que hace coincidir con mi teoria que la forma de onda es en sierra (no tengo osciloscopio para comprobarlo).

4º Usar EXCLUSIVAMENTE los pins marcados para alimentacion, lectura y escritura de cada Pic, por ejemplo, el Pablin I en teoria graba en el 16F628A pero en la practica no lo hace porque hay patillas que no son necesarias pero que estan conectadas al zocalo y en consecuencia con el pic y estas impiden que entre en modo programacion, no me pregunteis porque porque no tengo ni idea, pero asi es, si miramos el esquema del Pablin I vemos que en el zocalo hay varios pins conectados al zocalo, si grabamos un 16F84A lo vamos a hacer sin problemas pero si probamos un 16F628A ya no funciona
asi que usamos un segundo zocalo sobre el primero y levantamos todas las patillas excepto la 4-5 12-13 y 14 y sorpresa ya graba el 16F628A, pues lo mismo pasa con el 18F2550 si lo insertamos en un zocalo de 28 pins que tiene conectados al zocalo mas conexiones de lass necesarias, no funcionara, asi que en el zocalo metemos un segundo zocalo con los pines necesarios, que son el 1 que corresponde a MCLR o Vpp, el 8 Vss o Gnd, el 19 tambien Vss o Gnd y los 3 restantes el 20 que es Vcc (5vdc), el 27 que es Scl y el 28 que es Sda.

5º Hay que hacer un puente desde el pin 26 al pin 19, ciertos pics como indica en la pagina del ICprog necesitan un puente por eso pone Pull PGM to GND eso es hacer un puente desde el pin PGM a Masa, en este caso del 26 al 19. mirad la lista de los distintos pics que necesitan hacer ese puente http://www.ic-prog.com/index1.htm en el apartado de supportes devices, aunque no salga el 18F2550 porque no lo soporta, nos servira para futuras grabaciones con distintos pics y este tambien necesita el puente.

6º el pin 5 del db25 o del cable que va al puerto paralelo es para pics de 8 y 18 pins asi que hay que desconectarlo y conectarlo al pin 6 que es para pics de 28 y 40 pins, hay que tener en cuenta que el puerto paralelo de nuestro ordenador mirandolo de frente, tiene el pin 1 arriba y a la derecha y el 25 abajo y a la izquierda.

Si seguis estos pasos os garantizo que grabareis con el sencillo esquema del programador Pablin el ansiado firmware en el 18F2550.
Saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 30, 2011)

mikeekim, gracias por tu experiencia, es de gran ayuda para el desarrollo del hilo !

Un saludo y que andes bien !


----------



## Nano24 (Ago 2, 2011)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Bueno no a pasado ni un día pero por las buenas críticas que he recibido por parte del foro pongo a su disposición 2 videos que muestran al pickit2 en funcionamiento. Uno de los videos muestra como el pickit2 clone programa mi picdem board con un pic16f887. Y el otro video es para mostrar el proceso de actualización via usb directa del firmware del pickit2.
> 
> ...



Pero eso es mentira pana, lo que colocaste ahi en el video, pues yo hice lo mismo y no acepta y no sucede nada... quise actualizar mi pickit 2 para que reconozca el PIC16F84 y no paso nada.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 2, 2011)

> Pero eso es mentira pana, lo que colocaste ahi en el video, pues yo hice lo mismo y no acepta y no sucede nada... quise actualizar mi pickit 2 para que reconozca el PIC16F84 y no paso nada.



Acepto muchas críticas en el foro , *pero que me digan mentiroso NO*. Si subí los videos y te muestro que la actualización funciona bien..es por que funciona.....

EL PIC16F84 NO LO ACEPTA EL PICKIT2....NO LO RECONOCE...SOLO RECONOCE DE MANERA AUTOMATICA EL PIC16F84A.

Antes de decir mentiroso a alguien que te está ayudando , mejor leer informarse y luego preguntar.

Un saludo y que andes bien.


----------



## Nano24 (Ago 2, 2011)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Acepto muchas críticas en el foro , *pero que me digan mentiroso NO*. Si subí los videos y te muestro que la actualización funciona bien..es por que funciona.....
> 
> EL PIC16F84 NO LO ACEPTA EL PICKIT2....NO LO RECONOCE...SOLO RECONOCE DE MANERA AUTOMATICA EL PIC16F84A.
> 
> ...



Jajaja bueno disculpa pues pana, pero hace un par de meses te pedí ayuda con letras MAYUSCULAS en tu video de Youtube y no me respondiste en nada , pensé que escribiéndote de manera drástica y áspera si me responderías, entonces el pickit 2 no se puede actualizar tampoco o alguna librería para que programe pic16f84?


----------



## J2C (Ago 2, 2011)

Nano24

Pana el PicKit2 es un producto de www.Microchip.com asi que deberias preguntarle a ellos por que no agregan el Pic16F84.

Yo supongo por que es un µControlador que intentan *discontinuar* de fabricación.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Pana puede ser que buscando con "San Google" encuentres algo, no pretenderas que te lo busquemos nosotros por casualidad????.-


----------



## exe919 (Ago 2, 2011)

hola gente! estuve leyendo este tema y entre tantos programadores usb no se con cual quedarme :S
alguna sugerencia? es para programar un pic 12f675 y eh leido que mucha gente ah tenido problemas con b el voltage del puerto usb que es de 5 y necesita 13 de escritura..
cual me recomiendan construir?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 3, 2011)

El que se encuentra en la primera página del post funciona correctamente. Un saludo !


----------



## exe919 (Ago 3, 2011)

NO VOY  A  tener problema con el pic 12f675? el que esta en la primera pagina esta corregido no?



Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Y va a ser a ser el programador más  tres tiras de 20 contactos que van a servir para programar los micros. Ahora algo importante para aclarar: El programador reducido no programa memorias solo PIC'S de la línea de 5v.
> 
> PD: hacktek, mostra las fotos despues de que armes el programador para ver como te quedó.
> 
> Cualquier duda que tengás para armar el circuito decime.



disculpa moyano por esto es que pregunto por el pic 12f675, necesita 13v tengo entendido para escritura  funcionara el programador de todos modos?


----------



## cox (Ago 3, 2011)

Nano24 dijo:


> Jajaja bueno disculpa pues pana, pero hace un par de meses te pedí ayuda con letras MAYUSCULAS en tu video de Youtube y no me respondiste en nada , pensé que escribiéndote de manera drástica y áspera si me responderías, entonces el pickit 2 no se puede actualizar tampoco o alguna librería para que programe pic16f84?



¿Y esa es tu manera de hacer las cosas?...

Menudo usuario tenemos!

PERDON EL OFFTOPIC MODS...:enfadado:


----------



## J2C (Ago 3, 2011)

Exe919

EL PicKit2-Clone que te indica Moyano Jonathan es un CLONE del "PicKit2 de Microchip".

Convengamos que si te responde en el post #2150 que "*funciona correctamente*" como que has sido reiterativo en la nueva pregunta.

Yo te recomiendo que para que te saques esa duda, consultes la página correspondiete al mismo de MicroChip por que no aceptaste la respuesta de Moyano Jonathan.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

Pensamiento del Día: 

"Todos tienen sus ocupaciones que no les permiten hacer el trabajo de los demas".-


----------



## exe919 (Ago 3, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Exe919
> 
> EL PicKit2-Clone que te indica Moyano Jonathan es un CLONE del "PicKit2 de Microchip".
> 
> ...


 
muchas gracias por la respuesta  acepto la resp de moyano el tema que lei bastante y decia que el programador trabaja a 5v y donde vivo el  PIC18F2550 sale 79 :S y mi bolsillo no me permite costear algo que no me funcione para programa el pic 12f675 
gracias por la respuesta y al buena onda!


----------



## J2C (Ago 3, 2011)

Exe919

El Programador *PicKit2-Clone* que tan gentilmente Moyano Jonathan subio en el post #1 en Enero del 2009, solo esta hecho con componente que se consiguen facilmente en nuestro país, y en otros paises ya son varios los colegas del foro que lo han armado y les funciona.

Si bien este programador se conecta al puerto USB de las PC's que solo tiene 5V, dentro del mismo programador y en el momento necesario se generan los 12.5/13.0V que se necesita para programar los µControladores PIC de MicroChip.

Desconozco tus conocimientos electrónicos, pero si miras el esquema electronico veras que hay una fuente Switching controlada por el PIC18F2550 que genera los 12.5/13.0V a partir de la tensión de +5V provista por el USB.

A todos nos ha costado un buen dinero armarlo al programador, yo me tome mas de un año juntando el dinero y algunos otros componentes a pesar de vivir muy cerca de la Ciudad Autónoma de Bs As; en ese tiempo fui preparando el PCB, analizando el circuito para tratar de entender su funcionamiento y otras cosas.

Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Conozco donde queda Cutral Co, he recorrido por trabajo desde Zapala hasta Andacollo entre Octubre 1980 y Mayo 1981, solo se podia hablar por teléfono desde Zapala!!!!,.


----------



## exe919 (Ago 3, 2011)

muchas gracias J2C  me aclaraste mis dudas voy a empezar a fabricar por mientras la placa ya que también el papel térmico o transfer esta saladito.. y no creo q me quieran imprimir sobre papel de revista en alguna fotocopiadora jajajajjaja..
y la verdad que cutral a avanzado bastante, pero esta quedado en todo sentido de pasar de la capital a cutral es un cambio radical asi que imagínate lo que es conseguir el PIC18F2550 que esta 70 en nqn :S
 muchas gracias por la ayuda te agradezco


----------



## exe919 (Ago 3, 2011)

disculpen alguien tendra el diagrama para fabricar los zocalos para los distintos pic? en especial el mensionado 12f675?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 3, 2011)

El diagrama con los zócalos está en la primer página del post.


----------



## mikeekim (Ago 5, 2011)

Moyano, hoy me he puesto a montar el pickit 2 clone y funciona a las mil maravillas, por fin puedo olvidarme del JDM y del Pablin, por cierto a lo que leo por aqui sobre el 16f84 y el pickit 2 clone, mi pregunta es... ¿Aun se encuentra ese pic a la venta?, porque yo solo veo el 84A.
Mil gracias Moyano.


----------



## J2C (Ago 5, 2011)

Mikeekim

*BIENVENIDO al Club*, mis felicitaciones por vuestro PicKit2-Clone y esperamos poder ver alguna foto de vuestra creación.

Dado que hay muchisima información de proyectos con el 16F84 y 16F84A, que no ha sido migrada al 16F628 con mas memoria y comparador interno, muchas personas reclaman por eso, en algunos lados aun se consiguen "F84" pero no es lo mejor para usar por que tarde o temprano desaparecera de las casas/tiendas de electrónica.

Igual no desarmes lo que tienes de JDM y Pablin, guardalo tal cual esta por si en algun momento lo necesitas, nunca esta de mas tenerlos a mano para cuando se nos queman todos los papeles  !.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## mikeekim (Ago 5, 2011)

Buenas de nuevo, aqui os dejo mi pickit2 clone, con el permiso de Moyano he colocado el led power al lado del de bussy solo por colocarlo posteriormente en una carcasa. Ademas me llegaron ayer unos zocalos zif que pedi a Hong Kong y sin gastos de envio, por poco mas de 4€ 3 zocalos zif 40 pins y 3 zocalos zif 18 pins para poder montar la placa de zocalos, que por cierto aun no esta acabada.
  

Saludos y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## J2C (Ago 5, 2011)

Mikeekim

Don Moyano Jonathan no se molestara en lo más mínimo por tu cambio, ya que eso nos permite al resto observar/ver otras posibilidades de diseño para mejorar nuestros proyectos.

Realizaste la misma idea que use yo (post #1250), los led's y tact-switch de un lado y el conector USB del otro.

*MUY BUEN precio* has conseguido por los zócalos ZIF, aqui en Buenos Aires a mi el de 40 pines con paso de entre 0.3 y 0.6" me salio uno solo de ellos el equivalente a *u$s12.00* hace tiempo, muchísimo mas que los *€4.00* que has pagado tu por mas zócalos.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 5, 2011)

Gente, el diseño del programador es libre. Además es mejor que lo modifiquen a su gusto para que tenga más personalidad el diseño.
Otra cosa...un excelente precio el ZIF...acá en mendoza...unos U$S13....mucho dinero. Estoy en proceso de diseño de una versión más funcional, con menores dimensiones y con un zócalo de tiras de pines para abaratar costos. Igual con el tiempo que tengo ...


----------



## arias887 (Ago 6, 2011)

Una duda a modo de TIP Informativo XD...

¿¿¿ Es necesario tener desconectado el PicKit del puerto USB al momento de incertar y/o extraer del ZIF el microcontrolador a programar ???

¿¿¿ O si se puede incertar y/o extraer del ZIF teniendolo conectado al PC ???

¿¿¿¿  ????


----------



## mikeekim (Ago 6, 2011)

No es necesario, pero solo debes hacerlo cuando el led bussy no este activado.
Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Ago 6, 2011)

Suponiendo que no se encuentre el led Busy encendido, hay que tener cuidado por que la mayoria de los programadores que han sido realizados en este thread *no interrumpen* los 5V que van al ZIF y los mismos estan presentes siempre.

Esto pude provocar que se malogre algun µControlador al insertarlo alguna vez debido a no seguir una secuencia de conexión adecuada.

Primero el GND sobre los pines correspondientes a GND, luego el +5V sobre los correspondientes al Vdd, en este caso no importaria que tensiones entre GND y Vdd se les aplique al resto de los pines, es algo que se ha aplicado desde siempre, en muchisimos equipos con varias placas, la conexión sobre los conectores de inserción la tenia implementada.

En mi diseño del PicKit2-Clone coloque la llave electrónica sobre los +5V realizada con dos transistores MosFet para no tener problemas. Conseguir dicho juego de transistores (Canal N y P) me demoro en el armado de mi programador.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 6, 2011)

> Suponiendo que no se encuentre el led Busy encendido, hay que tener cuidado por que la mayoria de los programadores que han sido realizados en este thread no interrumpen los 5V que van al ZIF y los mismos estan presentes siempre.
> 
> Esto pude provocar que se malogre algun µControlador al insertarlo alguna vez debido a no seguir una secuencia de conexión adecuada.



Hay que tener en cuenta este punto, es muy importante. La mayoría de los microcontroladores son muy sensibles y una mala conección puede destruirlos.


----------



## jarc344 (Ago 6, 2011)

arias887 dijo:


> Una duda a modo de TIP Informativo XD...
> 
> ¿¿¿ Es necesario tener desconectado el PicKit del puerto USB al momento de incertar y/o extraer del ZIF el microcontrolador a programar ???
> 
> ¿¿¿ O si se puede incertar y/o extraer del ZIF teniendolo conectado al PC ???




Hola Arias, como te dije hace un tiempo me basare en tu circuito para hacer el programador... ya tengo el circuito en la placa de cobre pero todavia no le paso el acido. Estuve comparando el circuito de las fotos y el esquematico en pdf que subiste y encontre una diferencia en algunas conexiones. Adjunto 2 imagenes con las diferencias, están en zona del circulo rojo. Me podrias decir cual es el circuito correcto??...  Esperare tu respuesta para evitar posibles errores. De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## arias887 (Ago 6, 2011)

Duda aclarada, en mi caso tengo que desconectarlo para incertar y/o extraer...
gracias....

Para jarc344....

En la primera imagen:
Esa es la PCB que hice de primero que tiene ese error que muestras en obalo rojo, cosa que corregi cortando pistas y agregando puentes....

En la segunda imagen:
Es el diseño de la PCB ya corregida, si revisas esta imagen con el esquematico, notaras que esta todo bien....

--->NOTA<---
Es los proximos dias hare unas modificaciones a mi diseño....

-Cambiare la regulacion para los 3,3v con transistor y zener por LM317T (Super facil de conseguir) ya que con el Q y el Dz aveces me baja hasta los 2.74V....

-Agragare el led de Target con su transistor para "limitar" la alimentacion VDD al micro a programar para poder incertar y/o extraer del ZIF si necesidad de desconectar el PicKit de la PC....


----------



## jarc344 (Ago 6, 2011)

Gracias Arias por responder, entonces no hay ningun problema con la segunda imagen??...

Quisiera saber sobre las modificacioens que haras, tendre que volver hacer otra placa?.. o podre modificar la que estoy haciendo?..


----------



## arias887 (Ago 6, 2011)

No hay problema con la imagen...
Y si...
"Modificacion==Nueva placa"
XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD....


----------



## jarc344 (Ago 6, 2011)

jajaj bueno pero q tal te fue con sta version?... otra pregunta hay un par de puentes(cables) uno debajo de otro cerca al iscp.(1era imagen que subi) estos se mantienen en la version corregida?... como me dijiste algo de puentess.


----------



## arias887 (Ago 6, 2011)

Me fue bien con esta version, progarme 16f84a/16f886/18f2550/18f4450/18f4455/18f452 sinn ningun problema....

Y si, los puentes se mantienen....


----------



## arias887 (Ago 6, 2011)

Bueno aca esta el esquematico con la modificacion para regular los 3.3V con LM317T (U2) (en mi caso da 3.35V), agregue resistencias a D+ y D-...

Tambien agregue el led y el transisitor (D4 y Q8) para el TARGET para poder incertar y/o extraer el uC sin necesidad de desconectar el PicKit2 del PC  (Eso creo  )....

El resto del Cxto es el mismo a difelencia de la "numeración" de los componentes...

Espero sus comentarios...


----------



## jarc344 (Ago 6, 2011)

ah ya me quedare con esa version entonces... yo stoy trabajando con un 16f877 ahora ando en un proyecto de un brazo robotico con motores pap y necesito el programador. Ojala que no tenga problemas... gracias. Te seguire molestando hasta que lo termine  muchas gracias.


----------



## arias887 (Ago 8, 2011)

YO dijo:


> Bueno aca esta el esquematico con la modificacion para regular los 3.3V con LM317T (U2) (en mi caso da 3.35V), agregue resistencias a D+ y D-...
> 
> Tambien agregue el led y el transisitor (D4 y Q8) para el TARGET para poder incertar y/o extraer el uC sin necesidad de desconectar el PicKit2 del PC  (Eso creo  )....
> 
> ...



Bueno...
Lo estube probando en protoboard y si reconoce la pc y al PIC tambien, y puedo encender y apagar VDD desde la aplicacion "PicKit2" pero cuando le doy LEER o ESCRIBIR o VERIFICAR, el led de VDD se apaga y por lo lo tanto no hay ni VDD ni VPP, por lo tanto, aparece el error de VDD y VPP....



Pero bueno, lo seguire intentando....


----------



## J2C (Ago 8, 2011)

Arias887

No olvides que a veces el Protoboard suele tener falsos contactos, no sea cosa que alguna conexión este fallando.

Por otra parte he mirado tu diseño y como comentario diria de reemplazar el Q8 (2N3906) por algun MosFet canal P dado que tienen baja resistencia Rds-on con respecto a la caida de tensión Vce-sat de los transistores bipolares. De esa forma te asegurarias que lleguen los casi 5.0V del USB a la alimentación Vdd del µControlador.

Otro punto que me genera dudas es la caida de solo 1.7V entre entrada y salida de LM317, no revise la Datasheet del mismo, pero me suena como poca para tener una buena regulación. Es solo un comentario y no lo tomes a mal.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## bmfranky (Ago 8, 2011)

arias887 dijo:


> Bueno aca esta el esquematico con la modificacion para regular los 3.3V con LM317T (U2) (en mi caso da 3.35V), agregue resistencias a D+ y D-...
> 
> Tambien agregue el led y el transisitor (D4 y Q8) para el TARGET para poder incertar y/o extraer el uC sin necesidad de desconectar el PicKit2 del PC  (Eso creo  )....
> 
> ...



Hola arias887, deberias usar mejor un lm1117-33 o clonico, que son LDO y con poca caída en sus pines pueden regular.


----------



## Gustavh (Ago 8, 2011)

hola ke tal. yo desde siempre e programado en un JDM por puert serial, pero ahora ke me e comprado mi lap nesecito un programador usb y antes de gastar en uno o  invertirle para armarme el mio, tratare de conectr mi serial con un adaptador usb a rs232, he leido ke la causa por la ke no funcinan es por el voltaje de programacion de 13v,,,y mi pregunta es, porke no usar el LVP....???????





J2C dijo:


> Mikeekim
> 
> Al día de hoy no conozco a nadie que haya logrado hacer funcionar algún programador sencillo sobre los adaptadores USB a RS232.
> 
> ...


----------



## J2C (Ago 8, 2011)

Gustavh

Puedes usar el LVP pero deberás tener en cuenta que no podras usar más una de las salidas del *Port B *- *RBn/PGM* (*n* depende del µControlador). 

La otra opción de usar una fuente externa me da mucho que pensar, *correr riesgos en una Notebook nueva por evitarse el gasto de construirse un programador como este?*. Yo personalmente NO LO DUDE y lo he construido, también poseo un JDM por RS232 bien realizado y uno por LPT realizado en una placa perforada, nunca esta demás tenerlos en el taller ó en la biblioteca, el costo de ellos es *mínimo*!!!. 

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## arias887 (Ago 8, 2011)

*J2C *y* bmfranky*...

En el transistor Q8 solo caen 0.2V y para el LM317T sigue dando los 3.35V incluso cuando el voltaje de la fuente ("V_USB") es igual a 4.7V, en mi caso V_USB= 5.13V....

Cualquiera sea caso, seguire investigando...
misntras tanto seguire usando usando mi version "GaToX" que aun funciona muy bien...

*****************************************************************
En caso de que tu PicKit no sea reconocido por tu PC, Verifica el condensador de la
pata 14, puede estar malo o desoldado....
Ami me paso...

**************************************************************** *


----------



## J2C (Ago 8, 2011)

Arias887
No esta bien claro en la Datasheet del LM317, en algunas partes dice que Vin-Vout debe ser *> ó =* a 5V, en otras dice 3V y en algun circuito típico dice 2V. Solo por eso te habia realizado el comentario ya que en algunos equipos que he reparado tuve problemas al caer la tensión de la red eléctrica que me provocaban mala regulación, debido que el Vin-Vout se hacia demasiado chico.

El otro comentario de Q8 lo hice por que yo desconfie inicialmente de ese reemplazo y me demore hasta conseguir el MosFet P, y justo consegui el IRF7105 que es un conjunto MosFet P y N que justo reemplaza al FDC6420C del original del PicKit2 de MicroChip a un precio accesible *u$s0,80* cada uno, me compre varios para tener.





Bmfranky
Muy buena info la del LM1117, ahora a ver donde lo consigo en Buenos Aires.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## exe919 (Ago 8, 2011)

gente! una pregunta! tengo el pickit 2 le cargue el hex al pic12f675.. es un timer doble programable.. mi duda es la siguiente.. para programar el timer necesito conectar atraves de hiperterminal.. y como saben  funciona con COM Y LPT solamente.. ahi alguna manera de programar el pic a traves de usb?


----------



## bmfranky (Ago 9, 2011)

exe919 dijo:


> gente! una pregunta! tengo el pickit 2 le cargue el hex al pic12f675.. es un timer doble programable.. mi duda es la siguiente.. para programar el timer necesito conectar atraves de hiperterminal.. y como saben  funciona con COM Y LPT solamente.. ahi alguna manera de programar el pic a traves de usb?



Un conbersor usb serie, es lo mas logico.

Hola, j2c, yo los compro en ebay. miraste en mercado libre que es lo mismo.


----------



## exe919 (Ago 10, 2011)

hace unos dias vengo intentando programar un pic12f675, perdi el valor de osccal y se me es imposible cargarle el hex. porque puede ser? Ver el archivo adjunto 57881


----------



## XAGS (Ago 16, 2011)

Hola, disculpen amigos tengo el pickit2 con el software de Microchip pero tengo un problema con el programa, no se como usarlo correctamente ya que yo he usado el winpic800 y el ic prog y esos poseen comandos más faciles para la configuracion de, si se desea utilizar un cristal externo o el interno, usar o no el MCLR y ese tipo de cosas.
¿Me pudieran decir como coloco la configuración de lo antes mencionado? o si es que me pudieran facilitar en donde busco la configuración de los bits q dice en el cuadro de "Configuracion:" del programa?
¿Me pudieran ayudar con este problema que poseo?


----------



## norman sanchez (Ago 16, 2011)

XAGS dijo:


> Hola, disculpen amigos tengo el pickit2 con el software de Microchip pero tengo un problema con el programa, no se como usarlo correctamente ya que yo he usado el winpic800 y el ic prog y esos poseen comandos más faciles para la configuracion de, si se desea utilizar un cristal externo o el interno, usar o no el MCLR y ese tipo de cosas.
> ¿Me pudieran decir como coloco la configuración de lo antes mencionado? o si es que me pudieran facilitar en donde busco la configuración de los bits q dice en el cuadro de "Configuracion:" del programa?
> ¿Me pudieran ayudar con este problema que poseo?



 bueno bro ese programa es facil de utilizar tienes las opciones reades(leer) write (escribir)veryfy
(verificar) erase (borrar) cristal no hay mucha necesidad de comfigurarlo ni el MRCLR SI TIENES ya programado el pic le das en erase luego vas a file(archivo) importas el hex lo buscas le das write si quieres lo verificas si lo tienes en el compilador  mplab de microchip  pon estos fusibles de comfiguracion al principio de la programacion y listo   __CONFIG _CP_OFF & _PWRTE_ON & _WDT_OFF &  _XT_OSC


----------



## XAGS (Ago 16, 2011)

Hola, Gracias por tu respuesta, yo uso el programa Microcode para hacer la programación del pic, me han dicho que en la programación se pueden colocar una especie como de comandos para que al momento de hacer la grabación ya no tenga que preocuparme por nada.
¿Sabes como eso eso?


----------



## norman sanchez (Ago 16, 2011)

haa si xags yo programo con microcode si es aun mas facil no hay necesidad de fusibles simplemente en microcode escojes el pic, programas (16fxx) y listo vas a pickit y lo escribes buscas el .hex y programado...


----------



## phenix (Ago 22, 2011)

buenas yo realice el pickit 2 3.3v y 5v la vercion de suky y desarrolle la base zif para los modelo dspic, la seria 24 y para los de 4,18,28 y 40 pines, pero quiero subir las fotos y el diceño del pcb del zif para compartirlo con todo ustedes y quiero pedir permiso para poder hacer eso.


----------



## J2C (Ago 23, 2011)

Phenix

Pues para compartir tus fotos y el diseño de no debes pedir permiso. Incluso he leido a Suky en este honorable foro.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## phenix (Ago 23, 2011)

aca le dejo las imagenes del picki2 deceño de suky el cual traba lara los dspic y los pic de 3.3 voltio
tambien le voy agregra el diceño en are para el zocalo zif para los dspic le voy a indicar ciales serian los modelos de pic que se pueden colocar alli

acas estan las imagene del quemador pickit2 la vercion de zuki

los pic de 18,28 y 40 pines se coloca el la forma normal y desde el pin ino como se debe colocar
pero hay que tomar encuenta los jumper
y los modelo de 8 pines se coloca al reves pero de abajo para arriba el pin  1 en el modelo de 8 pine
va con el pin 21 en el zif
los modelo que soportaq este zif son los siguiente:
para los de 8 pines son estos:
pic12f508,12f509,12f510,12f519,12f609,12f615,12f629,12f635,12f675 y 12f683

para lo de 18 pines:
pic24hj12gp201,dspic33f12gp201

para los de 28 pines:
pic24hj12gp202,pic24hj32gp202, pic24hj16ga002,pic24hj32ga002,pic24hj42ga002,pic24hj64ga002,dspic30f2012,dspic30f2020,dspic30f3010,dspic30f3013,dspic30f4012

para los de 40 pines:
dspic30f3011,dspic30f4011,dspic30f3014,dspic30f4013
esta base se reañizo con are alli se las dejo por si alguien la quiere modificar o agregar algo para que pueda grabar mas micro ojo el condensador es de 4,7uF de tantalio eso es para los micro de 3.3 v


----------



## chapin (Ago 23, 2011)

gracias por compartir


----------



## fenixdy (Ago 24, 2011)

Buenas a todos, pues aqui ando viendo y me parecio muy interesante el tema y mas por que pienso armarme este programador, y ya lei un buen creo poder identificar fallas y como resolverlas,espero todo salga bien, y bueno no lo vi pero alguien me podria ayudar con las posiciones de los pic en el zocalo zif que se encuentra en la primea pagina de este hilo? igual seguire leyendo a ver si lo encuentro de ante mano gracias, en cuanto tenga todo construido y funcionando les subo unas fotos


----------



## phenix (Ago 24, 2011)

El modelo de zif es para los micro de 3,3 v y para los dspic, pero les voy a colocar uno para los otros modelo, el cual yo no lo realice pero yo tengo uno y de verdad me va muy bien, pero como me hice el modelo pikit2  de zuky y anda muy bien, porque pienso usar los micro de mejor gama, esta base no sirve para los modelo más nuevo como los dspic ni para la serie 24, el que publique ante si sirve, el de este momento es para toda la serie 18f, 16f,12fque son los mas usado.
En el comprimido esta todo lo que se necesita


----------



## fenixdy (Ago 24, 2011)

phenix dijo:


> El modelo de zif es para los micro de 3,3 v y para los dspic, pero les voy a colocar uno para los otros modelo, el cual yo no lo realice pero yo tengo uno y de verdad me va muy bien, pero como me hice el modelo pikit2  de zuky y anda muy bien, porque pienso usar los micro de mejor gama, esta base no sirve para los modelo más nuevo como los dspic ni para la serie 24, el que publique ante si sirve, el de este momento es para toda la serie 18f, 16f,12fque son los mas usado.
> En el comprimido esta todo lo que se necesita



Entonces este  zif no funciona con el circuito de Moyano Jonathan? o como ya no entendi disculpa, y bueno por l de las series veo que son pocas series, pero beno gracias por el aporte ya lo descargue solo espero tu respuesta para ponerlo en mi lista de compra de materiales


----------



## phenix (Ago 24, 2011)

El último modelo que coloque es para toda la seria normal, que son el más usado, el primer modelo es para los que allí describo, que son los dspic y la serie 24h y para los que trabajan en 3.3v, si puede dame una idea de los micro que quieres usar y te indico cual modelo te resulta más usar de la base zif


----------



## fenixdy (Ago 25, 2011)

phenix dijo:


> El último modelo que coloque es para toda la seria normal, que son el más usado, el primer modelo es para los que allí describo, que son los dspic y la serie 24h y para los que trabajan en 3.3v, si puede dame una idea de los micro que quieres usar y te indico cual modelo te resulta más usar de la base zif



pues apenas estoy empezando en esto de los pic, asi que no se mucho, tenia pensado iniciar con el 16F84A con ese es suficiente para aprender jeje pero preguntaba por que pues siempre hay que estar prevenidos por si algun dia llegara a utilizar un micro mas grande o de otras familias, pero bueno si me soporta esete que te  mensione esta bien y gracias


----------



## phenix (Ago 25, 2011)

Bueno ármate el segundo zif que es el ideal para ti y es muy amplio en la cantidad de pic que puedes colocar en el


----------



## fenixdy (Ago 25, 2011)

phenix dijo:


> Bueno ármate el segundo zif que es el ideal para ti y es muy amplio en la cantidad de pic que puedes colocar en el



Gracias por la respuesta entons armare ese wii jeje


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 25, 2011)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Gente, el diseño del programador es libre. Además es mejor que lo modifiquen a su gusto para que tenga más personalidad el diseño.
> Otra cosa...un excelente precio el ZIF...acá en mendoza...unos U$S13....mucho dinero. Estoy en proceso de diseño de una versión más funcional, con menores dimensiones y con un zócalo de tiras de pines para abaratar costos. Igual con el tiempo que tengo ...



a trece dolares el de 40 supongo al cambio sera
13*2.8= 36.4
aproximadamente s/.36.00 nuevos soles



phenix dijo:


> El modelo de zif es para los micro de 3,3 v y para los dspic, pero les voy a colocar uno para los otros modelo, el cual yo no lo realice pero yo tengo uno y de verdad me va muy bien, pero como me hice el modelo pikit2  de zuky y anda muy bien, porque pienso usar los micro de mejor gama, esta base no sirve para los modelo más nuevo como los dspic ni para la serie 24, el que publique ante si sirve, el de este momento es para toda la serie 18f, 16f,12fque son los mas usado.
> En el comprimido esta todo lo que se necesita



segun veo este soporta mas o me equivoco


----------



## phenix (Ago 25, 2011)

El primer modelo de zif que publique lo realice yo para los modelos de dspic y la serie 24 y la 12, allí índico cuales pic soporta y para los pic de 3.3v (allí indico cuales  micro se pueden colocar).
El segundo que publique, ese es más amplio y soporta más micro. ojo pero no soporta los dspic, serie 24 de 3.3v ni la serie 12.
Para los que usan la serie 16f y la serie 18 la va ir muy bien el que publique de segundo, ya que allí se puede colocas todos los micro que son de esa serie  y en el comprimido del segundo esta todo y también como vas a colocar los micro.
Pero acá les coloco la posición del segundo zif según el número de pines del micro 


No había colocado la imagen de la posición del primer zif que publique pero acá se las coloco
Para que puedan ver  la posición de los micros según el número de pines
los modelo que soporta este zif son los siguiente:
para los de 8 pines son estos:
pic12f508,12f509,12f510,12f519,12f609,12f615,12f62 9,12f635,12f675 y 12f683

para lo de 18 pines:
pic24hj12gp201,dspic33f12gp201

para los de 28 pines:
pic24hj12gp202,pic24hj32gp202, pic24hj16ga002,pic24hj32ga002,pic24hj42ga002,pic24 hj64ga002, dspic30f2012, dspic30f2020, dspic30f3010, dspic30f3013, dspic30f4012

para los de 40 pines:
dspic30f3011,dspic30f4011,dspic30f3014,dspic30f401 3
esta base se realizó con ARE 
 OjO el condensador es de 4,7uF de tantalio eso es para los micro de 3.3 v
En el comprimido tiene todo lo necesario

La foto con el número 06 es la posición del zif que publique de segundo y que es para la serie 16f y la serie 18f que son los modelos más usado  ese comprimido tiene por nombre zif modelo.rar


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 27, 2011)

Caray ya llevas 285.769 visitas, es mas que claro que a microchip esto le encantaria que platiquemos de sus microcontroladores y me causa asombro cuanto se interezan en los PICs jejeje


----------



## armador (Sep 2, 2011)

hola a todos luego de tanto tiempo en off...

Les dejo una inquietud para los que puedan responderme: si deseo leer/grabar memorias EEPROM en los que su hoja de datos dice que son SPI compatible ¿significa que podré manejarlas con el PICkit2, pues maneja la línea 25xxx que también son SPI?

Pregunta para phenix: ¿con qué programa dibujas los zócalos ZIF con los integrados insertados? me serviría mucho saberlo.

Muy contento de pertenecer a este foro.
Saludos y gracias


----------



## razgriz (Sep 6, 2011)

Buenas! al fin despues de bastantes dias de buscar i rebuscar, he conseguido gravar el PIC 18F2550, ahora al conectar el USB hace el sonido de haber conectado un dispositivo, pero el PICkit2 no me lo reconoze, alguna idea de que puede ser?


----------



## jjsexi (Sep 7, 2011)

y el .hex de arias 877 donde esta


----------



## mikeekim (Sep 7, 2011)

razgriz dijo:


> Buenas! al fin despues de bastantes dias de buscar i rebuscar, he conseguido gravar el PIC 18F2550, ahora al conectar el USB hace el sonido de haber conectado un dispositivo, pero el PICkit2 no me lo reconoze, alguna idea de que puede ser?



Prueba a reinstalar el pickit 2 pero la ultima version, creo que es la 2.61, seguramente el driver este mal instalado y cuenta si te funciona a ver si le encontramos solucion.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 7, 2011)

> Caray ya llevas 285.769 visitas, es mas que claro que a microchip esto le encantaria que platiquemos de sus microcontroladores y me causa asombro cuanto se interezan en los PICs jejeje



jajaja igual es más probable que le interese más que le compremos.



> Les dejo una inquietud para los que puedan responderme: si deseo leer/grabar memorias EEPROM en los que su hoja de datos dice que son SPI compatible ¿significa que podré manejarlas con el PICkit2, pues maneja la línea 25xxx que también son SPI?



Efectivamente se pueden programar con el pickit2.



> Buenas! al fin despues de bastantes dias de buscar i rebuscar, he conseguido gravar el PIC 18F2550, ahora al conectar el USB hace el sonido de haber conectado un dispositivo, pero el PICkit2 no me lo reconoze, alguna idea de que puede ser?



Tenés que fijarte si la PC efectivamente te lo reconoce como programador PicKit2. Si luego el software no te lo reconoce es un problema que tenés con tu PC o el sistema operativo.



> y el .hex de arias 877 donde esta



El .hex es el mismo para todas las versiones de los programadores que se han posteado en el hilo.

Un saludo !


----------



## razgriz (Sep 7, 2011)

pues mirandolo des del panel de control, es la PC que no lo reconoce, volvere a mirarme las conexiones, aunnque ya las he revisado...


----------



## Hisok (Sep 7, 2011)

Gracias por todo este tiempo de buena onda, respondiendo las preguntas Moyano Jonathan...!!

Vale


----------



## wtorres47 (Sep 8, 2011)

Buenas noches amantes de la electronica;

Antes que nada, saludar a los usuarios que publicaron esta discucion, los microcontroladores creo yo que son nuestra pasion, y digo ''nuestra'' porque desde que empese el diseño de matris led's me apasione x los microcontroladores; ahora bien despues de leer casi todas las conversaciones/mensajes de esta discucion (disculpen mi ignorancia) arme el ''Pickit 2 Clone - Reloaded'' ´publicado en el siguiente blog ''http://sergiols.blogspot.com''por un asuario el cual me parese muy acertado, y mi consulta es: para grabar un pic, nesecito eso y que mas? (vuelvo y repito, disculpen mi ignorancia) lei y lei y no logre aclarar esa duda, en algunos post vi que en una sola placa lo armabar, por ahi vi otro que en una placa iva un pic soldado y que luego por cable conector iva hacia un zocalo ZIF donde iria el pic que queriamos quemar, pido disculpas por mi ignorancia, pero alguien me puede explicar (si no es molestia) que es lo unico que nesecito para poder quemar mis .hex en un píc, y si me pueden facilitar un archivo en el que este los pcb, componestas, etc, se que es atrevia mi pregunta, pero nesecito saber que no me pase horas leyendo y leyendo, gracias amigos de antemano.

saludos


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 8, 2011)

Hola mira el programador es el dispositivo que te permite grabar tu microcontrolador, generalmente a travez de una conexion serial, si vas a la primera pagina ahi encontraras todo lo necesario para armar el tuyo este circuito programa mediante ICSP es decir no tienes que retirar tu micro de la aplicacion, si no que puedes programarlo ahi mismo. Que necesitas, necesitas en compilador MPLAB o CCS u otros tantos, ahi escribes tu codigo, para el primer caso en lenguaje ensamblador y para el seguno en lenguaje C, ese te genera tu archivo .hex mismo que lo vas a leer con la aplicacion pickit incluida en MPLAB y luego con tu programador lo grabas en el pic. Claro esta que para grabar el chip que lleva el programador pues vas a necesitar de otro programador "ironicamente", busca el programador serial de pablin la version 2 a mi me funciono perfecto


----------



## phenix (Sep 9, 2011)

hola armador
yo uso power point para los dibujo
pero los diceño los hago en ISIS 7.7 Professional (proteu)

yo siempre he prgramado en assembler, todos mis proyecto lo he realizo con ese lenguaje, en la actualidad estoy emigrando a ccs, me gustaria saber donde puedo descargar las librerias de los modulo usb para el 4550.?
y tambien para los dspic?

aca les dejo unos unos enlace
para que vean ulgunos proyectos








 el acensor tambien lo tengo hecho con micro y con compuertas logicas


----------



## razgriz (Sep 9, 2011)

Buenas!!! Tal como comente el PC no me reconoce el PICKIT2 CLONE, me revise todas las conexiones, y diria que estan bien... lo unico que se me ocurre que puede fallar ees algun error en el gravado... estas serian las opciones correctas para gravar? 



Gracias de antemano! y gracias por todo lo que habeis heco aqui!


----------



## mikeekim (Sep 9, 2011)

phenix dijo:


> aca les dejo unos unos enlace
> para que vean ulgunos proyectos
> 
> el acensor tambien lo tengo hecho con micro y con compuertas logicas



Donde has realizado esos proyectos? porque ese material no es facil que lo tenga un usuario en casa para realizar pruebas, impresionante el proyecto del ascensor pero bastante inaccesible para una persona que pretenda hacerlo en su propio taller sin ayuda externa verdad?



razgriz dijo:


> Buenas!!! Tal como comente el PC no me reconoce el PICKIT2 CLONE, me revise todas las conexiones, y diria que estan bien... lo unico que se me ocurre que puede fallar ees algun error en el gravado... estas serian las opciones correctas para gravar?
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias de antemano! y gracias por todo lo que habeis heco aqui!


Pero es que has de usar el *programa PICKIT 2 v.2.61,* no se si se puede usar el winpic800 con el programador pickit2 clone, yo lo intente y no pude en cambio con el programa pickit2 me funciona perfectamente.
Te pongo una imagen para que veas la diferencia.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-WzZV58q7ZU4/Tlap5G872sI/AAAAAAAAAeg/L39QGf0DGcg/s400/Pickit+2.bmp

Este es el enlace del *programa* que has de usar con el programador.

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/PICkit 2 v2.61.00 Setup A.zip


----------



## razgriz (Sep 9, 2011)

mikeekim, gracias por la respuesta, pero creo que no me exprese bien...
el winpic800 es para gravar el 18F2550, que va en el PICKIT 2 clone!
Muchas gracias igualmente!!!


----------



## mikeekim (Sep 9, 2011)

Pero si lo habias grabado ya, eso decias aqui_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/551820/ _Primero dices que ya tienes grabado el 18f2550 ahora que no te reconoce el pickit2 clone porque no tienes el 18f2550 grabado.
En que quedamos? en que punto estas?


----------



## phenix (Sep 9, 2011)

hola mikeekim
todo esos proyecto lo he realizado en mi casa, solo que yo soy tecnico en mecanica y me estoy graduando de ingeniero electronico en computacion, eso que has visto son preoyecto de ciertas materia que se ven en la universidadel asensor lo hice con compuertas logica cuando vi digitales, luego guarde la maqueta para micro y tambien lo use cuando vi las materia plc, en micro la luz estroboscopica ritmica era la primera practica de micro y el propeller es el proyecto donde usamos comunicacion pic con atmel, tambien usamos el relo de tiempo real  (DS1307) y el i2c era con atmel y la programacion era a pie ya como te daras cuenta el at89c52 no tiene i2c y se tenia que programar
tengo tambien un robot que es una carro que realiza la ruta que usted le indique, esa luego la subo, esa la hice cuando vi robotica.

como te daras cuenta el propeller se comunica con la portatil y todo lo que coloques en la portatil lo puedes ver en el propeller la interfas que ves en la portatil se programo en visual studio 2008 y comunica con atmel y a su ves el atmel se comunica con el pic16f716, ya que use el modulo del adc que trae el pic.
recuerta que el at89c52 no tiene adc

en la actualida estoy haciendo mi tesi de grado, pero estoy programando en CCS y me urge ciertas libreria
si alguien sabe en donde las puedo descargar, sobretodo lo que es el usb para el 18f4550
ya que siempre cuando comunico el micro con la portatil lo hago por usb pero uso un dispositivo

que yo arme usando un FT232 luego le subo el esquematico y foto del dispositivo eso es para convertir el usb en un puerto serial.
pero quiero usar el 18f4550 con su modulo usb pero me hace falta la libreria en CCS
si alguien me puede ayudar me seria muy util


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 9, 2011)

phenix eres rico mi buen, no cualquiera tiene acceso a ese material jejeje con todo y tu alienware puff mi cacharro de pruebas es una PIII, mucha gente desperdicia su talento cuando no tiene acceso a estas cosas, sigue asi echale ganas y las librerias para USB las proporciona el mismo microchip, ademas microchip tiene su propio compilador para pic18 en C


----------



## razgriz (Sep 9, 2011)

mikeekim dijo:


> Pero si lo habias grabado ya, eso decias aqui _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/551820/ _
> Primero dices que ya tienes grabado el 18f2550 ahora que no te reconoce el pickit2 clone porque no tienes el 18f2550 grabado.
> En que quedamos? en que punto estas?



Pues... aver, conecto el gravador al PC, la PC me detecta que hay un dispositivo, pero no es capaz de reconocerlo, teniendo instalado ya el PICKIT2, revise todas las conexiones i todo parece correcto, por lo que sospecho que debo haber gravado algo mal...


----------



## wtorres47 (Sep 9, 2011)

gracias Dseda86 por tu respuesta, osea tengo que armar 2 placas para poder quemar mi pic?

Programador PICKit 2 Clone , ese empese a armar, pero no logro encontrar la base del zocalo dond va el pic que quiero quemar, me podrian ayudar con eso, gracias


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 9, 2011)

Pues si no tienes acceso a un programador que alguien te pueda prestar SI, estas bien lejos si no yo con gusto te programaba tu PIC, en fin prueba a armar este programador http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/ppp2/index.htm da buenos resultados ese circuito programas tu PIC osea el 18f2550 luego ya que lo tengas programado ensamblas el PICKIT2 USB y le pones es micro que grabaste, ahora ya tienes tu programador, ya solo queda comprarte otro micro para hacer tus practicas, no se a que te refieras con la base si es la base ZIF no hace falta, ademas es mas practica sacar los 5 cables que necesitas y programar tu micro directamente en el protoboar
checa la pagina de enigma

https://sites.google.com/site/proyectosymicros/enigma


----------



## mikeekim (Sep 10, 2011)

razgriz dijo:


> Pues... aver, conecto el gravador al PC, la PC me detecta que hay un dispositivo, pero no es capaz de reconocerlo, teniendo instalado ya el PICKIT2, revise todas las conexiones i todo parece correcto, por lo que sospecho que debo haber gravado algo mal...


A ver, con cualquier programador por serie o paralelo eres capaz de leer el 18F2550 para ver lo que hay escrito en el?
Eso es el primer paso para encontrar el error, si el 18F2550 esta grabado y verificada la escritura, el fallo no es de ahi, no trates de sospechar, busca confirmaciones de aciertos o errores.
Tras confirmar que la firmware esta bien grabada en el 18F2550 con un JDM o con un Paralelo, empieza a buscar donde esta el error en otras partes, empieza por confirmar que el puerto USB de tu PC esta correcto midiendo el voltaje, tiene que darte 5 Vdc, tras eso confirma que el programa del Pickit 2 (el software) esta correctamente instalado, como eso es dificil saberlo, reinstalalo y ahora solo te queda por averiguar si el PROGRAMADOR, fijate que digo PROGRAMADOR ( el hardware que graba los pics) pickit2 clone funciona correctamente, si el USB te reconoce cualquier dispositivo que le conectes y ademas tienes 5 vdc entre las patillas creo que eran 1 y 4, 1 +5vdc y 4 GND, 2 y 3 creo que son los pins de datos, entonces es que tienes mal armado el pickit 2 clone, revisa la placa, todas las pistas punto por punto con un tester que te de confirmacion de conductividad, que hayas colocado correctamente todos los componentes, sobre todo los condensadores electroliticos y los transistores, que la bobina sea de los milihenrios minimos especificados, porque el programador funciona al 100% te lo puedo asegurar.
Saludos y avisa de como vas ok?


----------



## wtorres47 (Sep 11, 2011)

Gracias Dseda86 por tu respuesta, se agradese la molestia, ahora mismo me ongo a armar esto, posteo las fotos para ver como me va...


----------



## Foox (Sep 15, 2011)

Hola gente tengo un problemita!  Hice el programador de moyano, con una pequeña edicion en el tipo de salidas!

me compre un pic 16F627A, Cuando conecto el Grabador y abro el programa Pickit2 2.61 me muesta que encontro el programador sin ningun problema!

Cuando conecto el 16F para aunque sea ver si me lo lee, me pone NO DEVICE DETECTED con fondo amarillo, que es lo que esta andando mal?
Coloque de esta manera los pines:
Pin 14 -> Positivo
Pin 5-> GND
Pin 4 -> VPP
Pin 12 -> PGC
Pin 13-> PGD

Otra preguntita, que pasa si por error conectas al revez la alimentacion del pic ? osea vss y vdd ? Muchisimas gracias!

EDIT: 
Hice el trouble shot. y el TEST de Vpp era de 12v. a mi me dio 12,3v
 5,3v de alimentacion
5,2v PCG en high
5,2 PGD en high
esta diferencia de voltaje me puede afetar?

lo que no pude probar es lo de los 30khz =(


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 15, 2011)

Si inviertes la alimentacion y fue relativamente rapido no le pasa nada al micro, yo tambien por error los he conectado al revez "tierra a vcc" jejeje y no le paso nada, aunque una vez hize algo similar pero lo deje tiempo en lo que cortaba cables y no vi y puff se levanto la tapita , los voltajes que mides estan bien, las minimas diferencias no le afectan es mas puede ser hasta tu mismo tester. Y pues si solo te queda probar si se generan los 30Khz y si el pic no esta muerto


----------



## Foox (Sep 15, 2011)

Muchas gracias =D osea que si no conecte mal la alimentacion es imposible que se queme o se haya dañado el pic???


----------



## mikeekim (Sep 17, 2011)

Foox dijo:


> Hola gente tengo un problemita!  Hice el programador de moyano, con una pequeña edicion en el tipo de salidas!
> 
> me compre un pic 16F627A, Cuando conecto el Grabador y abro el programa Pickit2 2.61 me muesta que encontro el programador sin ningun problema!
> 
> ...



Lo que le sucede a ese pic es que ha muerto, puede que te lo detecte alguna vez mas pero no tengas esperanzas en escribir mas de una o 2 veces mas en el, puede que te hayan dado un pic con su vida casi extinta o puede que lo sacases y colocases en el programador sin cortar el suministro, la proxima vez desconecta el programador antes de colocar o extraer un pic y asi te aseguras que no ha sido fallo tuyo, lo que no se es si ese pic tenia ya todas las escrituras finalizadas y por eso te dio error, pero a mi me ha pasado con dos 16F628A, por lo que deje de comprarlos donde los compraba.


----------



## Foox (Sep 18, 2011)

mikeekim dijo:


> Lo que le sucede a ese pic es que ha muerto, puede que te lo detecte alguna vez mas pero no tengas esperanzas en escribir mas de una o 2 veces mas en el, puede que te hayan dado un pic con su vida casi extinta o puede que lo sacases y colocases en el programador sin cortar el suministro, la proxima vez desconecta el programador antes de colocar o extraer un pic y asi te aseguras que no ha sido fallo tuyo, lo que no se es si ese pic tenia ya todas las escrituras finalizadas y por eso te dio error, pero a mi me ha pasado con dos 16F628A, por lo que deje de comprarlos donde los compraba.




Hola !
Hice lo siguiente ! primero conecte las patitas correspondientes a cada pin ( incluyendo VDD y VSS) ! Despues abri el programa PicKit2 y conecte el puerto USB! y me ponia " No device detected " y antes habia probado con otro pic 16F que habia encontrado en un circuito en el galpon de un amigo, asi que no se si ese funcionaba! no tendre mal mi circuito? no habra algun error de hardware? lo revise muchas veces! 
y mi circuito es el mismo mismo que Moyano, nada mas que Edite la salida solamente puse un ISCP y añadi el PIN de AUX


----------



## swash (Sep 18, 2011)

se mira muy profesional moyano, al terminar mi privado creo que le entrare a hacer clones jeje


----------



## mikeekim (Sep 22, 2011)

Foox dijo:


> Hola !
> Hice lo siguiente ! primero conecte las patitas correspondientes a cada pin ( incluyendo VDD y VSS) ! Despues abri el programa PicKit2 y conecte el puerto USB! y me ponia " No device detected " y antes habia probado con otro pic 16F que habia encontrado en un circuito en el galpon de un amigo, asi que no se si ese funcionaba! no tendre mal mi circuito? no habra algun error de hardware? lo revise muchas veces!
> y mi circuito es el mismo mismo que Moyano, nada mas que Edite la salida solamente puse un ISCP y añadi el PIN de AUX


Si has repasado el circuito de Moyano y no has encontrado errores entonces es la conexion o el pic, porque el programador funciona al 100%, te reconoce el pickit2 cuando lo conectas verdad? eso descarta el USB, pero asegurate por si acaso, mide voltaje en los pines 1 y 4 del usb que tengas 5vdc y los pines 2 y 3 esten bien conectados, quizas tienes mal conectados los pines del pic, si eso tambien esta correcto, entonces es el pic, no hay otra.


----------



## J2C (Sep 22, 2011)

Foox

Como te dice Mikeekim fijate bien la conexión de los pines *#2* y *#3* del conector de entraba USB a los pines *#15* y *#16* del PIC18F2550. 

La conexión indicada en el archivo "*ESQUEMA.pdf*" que se encuentra dentro del archivo "*pickit2_moyapic_version_153.rar*" del primer post esta equivocada y se ha hecho referencia imnumerable cantidad de veces a través de este thread.

Lo correcto es:
*#2* del conector de entraba USB al pines *#15* del PIC18F2550 y
*#3* del conector de entraba USB a los pines *#16*del PIC18F2550.

Espero que con esto puedas solucionar tu problema. Si comentas donde te encuentras en Argentina puedo tratar de ayudarte mejor.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Foox (Sep 25, 2011)

Gracias J2C ! lei sobre eso! de D+ Y D- ! pero el PCB de moyano esta correcto no ? porque yo de ese archivo de pcb wizard lo unico que hice fue cambiarle la entrada, ahora voy a hacerlo de nuevo pero mucho mas prolijo, porque lo habia echo con fibron  si el error sigue no se que puede andar fallado, porque repito.. lo unico que hice fue borrar una salida!


----------



## J2C (Sep 25, 2011)

Foox

Lo que tu has hecho fue cambiarle "*la salida*", la modificación que realizaste no debería haber alterado para nada el funcionamiento. La verdad es que no sabría decirte si el PCB de Moyano ya ha sido corregido o no dado que esta dentro del mismo archivo rar donde el esquema esta erroneo, por que yo hice mi propio diseño de la PCB con el Eagle.

En todo caso y ya que estas realizando la placa nueva, creo conveniente que una vez terminada la misma veamos como funciona o sino pide nuestra ayuda.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## jucemoar (Sep 26, 2011)

hola  a  to2   y  gracias  por  toda  la  colavoracion  prestada... mi  pregunta  es  la siguiente. he  armado el pickit2 ta como esta  en la plaqueta pero al progbarle  me sale  un mansage que dice que  hay un error en VPP y no se  como corregirlo,  sera  el firware?  sera que  me  quedo  mal el impreso?  que esta pasando  si alguin me  puede colaborar  por favor  gracias...


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 26, 2011)

El pickit2 utiliza una patita del convertidor analogico digital para medir el voltaje presente en la salida VPP checa esa parte del circuito, y checa la bobina y el transistor que la maneja,  y tambien el diodo rectificador


----------



## jucemoar (Sep 26, 2011)

mmmm  gracias Dseda86  aver  si  aclaro  la  duda  claro que  por  si  algo  aca  subo  el que encontre ke ya  hice,,  no es  el  que  esta  en esta  pagina por que ya lo mire y el  esquematico  no es  al  mismo  entonses  tengo  la  duda  otra vez, asi que  aca  subo  todo lo que tengo de  mi  pickit2  para  que  lo vean y me  colavoren  gracias  ate julio
http://www.4shared.com/file/mZxc_zbu/pikit2.html


----------



## J2C (Sep 26, 2011)

Jucemoar

Los PicKit2-Clone deberian ser casi todos iguales, si bien no es el mismo esquema del primer post tomate la molestia de controlar tu esquema contra el del primer post y veras que practicamente no hay diferencias.

Una vez que tengas claras las diferencias circuitales veras que todo lo dicho para los problemas encontrados por quienes construyeron el realizado en el primer post son también para el que tu construiste.

Si quieres una respuesta directa, deberas preguntarle al autor de tu esquema. 

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## franortecho (Sep 26, 2011)

hola j2c. espero que me puedas ayudar, he estado leyendo este foro , para poder hacer mi quemador, y entre tantos quemadores muy buenos me decidí por hacer el programador by luchin. compré todos los materiales y bueno ya no avance porque estaba estudiando, pero ahora lo estoy terminando.mi duda es que firmware utilizó by luchin, es el de microchip?.
por favor si me pudieras ayudar te lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## jucemoar (Sep 26, 2011)

mmm gracias  hoy  mismo  me  pondre  en esto,   una  vez  mas  gracias  por  la  ayuda,  que  chevere  contar  con  amigos  asi  "ARRIbA  LOS  PICS"  despues  les  cuento  como  me  fue


----------



## J2C (Sep 26, 2011)

Franortecho

El "firmware" de todos, pero de *TODOS los PicKit2-Clone* de esta pagina o de cualquier otra página de la World Wide Web *usan el Firmware de MicroChip!!*.

Ya que lo unico que todos nosotros hemos realizado es solo armarlo simplificado con los componentes que podemos conseguir en nuestros paises de residencia y al MENOR costo posible. 

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Ericktronik (Sep 26, 2011)

yo ya tengo mi quemador de pic que hize segun el esquema del que posee base zif
aca hay unas fotos de la simulacion.









un compañero de la universidad(que si tiene dinero para gastar) lo armo y le funciona perfectamente.

PS. las fotos estan en mi album personal.


----------



## Foox (Sep 26, 2011)

GENTE FUNCIONA ! ( Igual era re obvio cambie solamente la salida y agregue el pin6 AUX jajaja ) Muchas gracias por la ayuda!!


----------



## J2C (Sep 27, 2011)

Foox

Pues entonces solo queda decir: "*Bienvenido al Club de los PicKit2-Clone*".

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## jucemoar (Sep 27, 2011)

hola  amigos ....     esa  es la placa que  yo  uso...  pero  a  mi  no  me  funciono  de  una.... me  salio el  error que  mencione  con anterioridad, si me  puedes  dar  una  explicacion del pin6 y si  me  colaboran en esta  ademas  de  estar  agradecido subire  algo que nos  puede interesar a  to2  gracias  otra  vez  por  la  ayuda  atte  julio


----------



## Stivensound (Sep 27, 2011)

vaya vaya... si que se ve muy bien, felicidades a todos.


----------



## J2C (Sep 27, 2011)

Jucemoar

A la mayoria de nosotros tampoco nos anduvo de primera. En las 112 paginas anteriores se han volcado muchisimas experiencias al respecto de problemas que hemos tenido durante la puesta en marcha de este programador.

Desde errores de soldaduras, cortocircuitos, transistores mal marcados (falsificación), y muchos mas etceteras.

Pero piensa solo lo mas simple, quien tiene tu programador delante eres tu, asi que solo tu podras empezar a verificar que es lo que esta fallando, no es mala onda pero nadie si no empieza a mirarlo, tocarlo, realizar mediciones te podra decir que cambies un componente y te saldra funcionando. Ya en un post mio anterior te dije casi lo mismo, ponle onda y empieza a realizar comprobaciones.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## jucemoar (Sep 27, 2011)

gracias  juanka

pero es  que  el problema  que  he  tenido es que  aunke  el  software de pickit2  me  lo reconoce  comiensa  con un error que  dice que  ahy un corto en VDD  o VPP   ya  ni me  acuerdo he verificado los  componetes y  todo y  mmm nada  que  me  funciona   hasta  le  he  cambiado  el  hex  al  pic  por que  el  que  esta  en el  archivo que  subi  no  funciono  le  coloque  el que tiene  la  micriochip en su pagina  y  nada  solo me  falta  ensayar  el que  esta  en este  foro 
manan  subire  la  foto  de  lo que  me  sale  cuando le hago  el  test,  a  ver  si  a  alguien le  ha  salido  el  mismo  error ok  gracias  por  la  comprencion atte  julio


----------



## J2C (Sep 27, 2011)

Jucemoar

Disculpa que te lo diga, pero como que tu lees lo que te responden y *no aceptas* lo que te he escrito antes.

Debes revisar el circuito impreso y los componentes asociados a *Vpp* y *Vdd* *DETALLADAMENTE* por que la falla que te indica el programa esta *CLARISIMA*, según las FAQ's de MicroChip en la documentación respectiva al PicKit2. Piensa que no sabes decir ciertamente cual es la falla que te indica a ti, dudas de una o de otra!! y nadie detras de un monitor y teclado *podra adivinar*!!!!!.

*Para Vpp debes revisar lo siguiente:* *R7*, *Q1*, *L1*, *D1*, *R8*, *R9* y *C6* ; si entre los extremos de *C6* llegas a medir una tensión de entre *12* y *13V* el problema estaria en la llave de Vpp indicada a continuación.

*En la llave de Vpp debes revisar:* *R14*, *Q2*, *R11*, *R10*, *Q4*, *C7* y *R12*.

*Para Vdd debes revisar lo siguiente:* *Q3* , aunque a mi entender le faltaria una resistencia desde el pin #23 del µControlador que limite la corriente de base de dicho transistor so pena de VOLAR esa salida del µControlador ó el transistor, eso es algo que se nota al momento de probarlo. Lo mejor es como te dije en mi post #2238:


J2C dijo:


> Jucemoar
> ...
> Si quieres una respuesta directa, *deberas preguntarle al autor de tu esquema*.
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-


 

Esto que te he indicado aca lo obtuve analizando el circuito, cosa que tu también podrias y deberias hacer para aprender.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## thefisht (Sep 27, 2011)

que tal compañeros,
soy nuevo por estos lares y quiero ver si me pueden orientar
he visto imagenes sobre el socalo zif, de como puede ir los diferntes pic's,
pero no me queda claro cierto punto:
que pasa si por ejemplo el pic 16f877(40 pines) tiene en el pin 10 de grabacion gnd pero en 18f2550(28 pines) el pin gnd cae tambien en el pin 10 pero no corresponde a tal pin.
esto afecta en algo a los pic's, se pueden dañar.
nose si me deje entender, facil puedo coger algunos ejemplos que ya estan hechos pero tengo un diseño particular que tengo pensado diseñar.
PD: dar gracias a moyano por su aporte y todos de esta comunidad.
salu_2


----------



## Naders150 (Sep 28, 2011)

Monayo tu no ivas hacer un recopilatorio d elos  pickit2clone que estan en el foro, a mi no me da pereza leer pues ya me lei las 113 paginas, pero si me da pereza releer por que no recuerdo donde estaban algunos diseños interezantes.

Nota tengo ya trabajando un pickit, pero me gustaria hacer uno con la base zif


----------



## J2C (Sep 28, 2011)

Naders150

Moyano Jomathan intento hacer dicho recopilatorio cursando invitaciones a muchos de nosotros (incluido yo) y creeria que no tuvo mayor eco su invitación, es una lastima para los nuevos adictos a este thread.

Con respecto a tu interes de colocar el Zif en la misma placa del programador es una idea que a mi personalmente no me agrada, ya que cada nueva placa de programador deberas adquirir/comprar un nuevo Zif y estos son mas caros que el µControlador para dicha placa. Es solo una idea personal.


Se que es duro leer las 113 paginas, pero todos los problemas habidos y por haber han sido solucionados dentro de esas 113 paginas, no lo digo por ti. Por suerte me he acoplado a este thread tipo pagina 25 y he ido leyendo (_Calladito detras del Monitor),_ buscando información en la web, comparando otros Clones de la Web hasta que pude hacer el mio y colocarlo. Luego ha sido sencillo seguir el pagina a pagina mirando cuando recibia el aviso de actualización.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 28, 2011)

> Moyano Jomathan intento hacer dicho recopilatorio cursando invitaciones a muchos de nosotros (incluido yo) y creeria que no tuvo mayor eco su invitación, es una lastima para los nuevos adictos a este thread.



Es exactamente lo que paso , pero bueno..no dispongo del tiempo de los demás. En cuanto tenga tiempo voy a subir algunos diseños que me gustaron mucho pero por ahora no tengo tiempo debido a mis estudios, espero sepan disculparme.

Un saludo !


----------



## jucemoar (Sep 28, 2011)

hola  muchachos  sou yo  otra vez...
claro que  ahora  contento por que ya lo pudse a  funcionar... y de la manera  mas  simple, al conectarloa  otro pc con la vercion 2.61  y le  di acatualizar software y  ya  me funciono  aunke  no se por que....   creo si no estoy  mal  que  era  el  firware  que  le  puse  en  fin ,,,  gracias  a  to2  por  los  comentarios  en espacial  a  mi  amigo  del  jalon  de  orejas  jejejej (j2c)  ese  man si  en un companero por que le  hace  ver  a uno las  cosas  jeje, gracias aprendi mucho  creanme  que  si    atte  julio
..


----------



## J2C (Sep 29, 2011)

Jucemoar

No te he tirado (jalado) las orejas, digamos que te pedi que "pisaras el freno" y observaras detenidamente lo que pasaba asi en tan solo tres palabras "*pensaras un poco*".

Y ahora que sabes que realmente funciona deberias probarlo en la primer PC que realizabas pruebas, si no llegase a funcionarte creeria que deberias *desinstalar y volver a instalar* el Software del PicKit2 en esa PC.

Dado que te ha funcionado, esperamos que subas algunas fotos de tu Programador.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## franortecho (Sep 29, 2011)

que tal J2C , ya terminé de armar mi pickit clone , ahora solo falta probarlos con pic  que me comprare para probar.
mi duda es que en el dip switch que utilizó luchin cuales son para programar pics de 8 ,18 ,20 y 40. cuales tengo que activar.y la posición de colocar los pic como es. si me podrias responder lo mas rapido te lo agradeceria un montón.


----------



## J2C (Sep 29, 2011)

Franortecho

Deberias subir el esquematico con el cual construiste tu placa del Zocalo de Conexiones por que "*Mandrake el Adivino*" hoy no trabaja donde yo vivo!, mañana tampoco .

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## franortecho (Sep 29, 2011)

j2c este es el esquematico en el cual me base, es el de by luchin.


----------



## J2C (Sep 29, 2011)

Franortecho

Estoy seguro que cuando Luchin subio su esquematico ha colocado más información donde estaria lo que preguntas.

No lo tomes a mal, pero la información que pides se encuentra dentro del esquemático que has colocado en tu post #2258 y en las datasheet de los µControladores respectivos.

Me tome la molestia de hacerlo por ti pero no suelo ser tan bueno siempre, por que de esta manera tu NO APRENDERAS nunca.

*Selector DIP*
para DIP40/28: *1 ON* - *2*, *3* y *4* *OFF*
para DIP14/14: *2 ON* - *1*, *3* y *4* *OFF*
para DIP8: *3 ON* - *1*, *2* y *4* *OFF*
para EEPROM: *4 ON* - *1*, *2* y *3* *OFF*



*Posición de los uControladores en el zócalo*
DIP40/28: pin *#1* del µControlador - pin *#1* zócalo
DIP14/14: pin *#1* del µControlador - pin *#2* zócalo
DIP8: pin *#1* del µControlador - pin *#10* zócalo
EEPROM: pin *#1* de EEPROM - pin *#14* zócalo

Saludos, JuanKa.-



P.D.: Creo no haberme equivocado, pero tampoco te voy a garantizar que funcione perfecto dado que yo debo trabajar para alimentarme y hacer esto me distrajo de mi trabajo, a ti te queda lejos para mandarme la comida.-


----------



## joh1fw4k2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Muy buenas a todos. Antes que nada, me gustaría felicitar tanto al foro como a los participantes de este hilo en concreto, repleto de información utilísima y ejemplo de colaboración y aprendizaje. De verdad, enhorabuena.

Después de leer todo el hilo (me llevó casi una semana), decidí montar el programador de Luchin. De paso, aprendí a hacer la placa con el "método de la plancha", que no había usado nunca. Salió bien, y monté todos los componentes.

El 18F2550 lo tenía programado con un JDM, por lo que ya tenía el programador entero montado. Al enchufarlo no lo reconoció, y tras un repaso de todas las soldaduras solucioné el problema: al cortar las patitas de los componentes, un par de soldaduras (no muy bien hechas) se habían soltado. Arreglado eso, Windows reconoció el programador como un PicKit 2 sin problema.

Sin embargo, no soy capaz de que me reconozca ni los microcontroladores que pongo en el ZIF ni los conectados por ICSP. Se limita a decir que no hay ninguno conectado. Comprobé el programador utilizando la herramienta de Troubleshooting del entorno PICkit 2 Programmer, pero aparentemente todo está bien sin ningún PIC insertado. Al repetir la prueba con uno conectado, la utilidad no es capaz de verificar VPP, que sin PIC verifica a 12V sin problema. Incluso dice que hay un corto con VDD, que no encuentro por ninguna parte, y que no aparece al hacer la prueba sin micro insertado...

He comprobado los transistores, repasado las soldaduras mil veces, he actualizado el programa del 18F2550, he desinstalado y reinstalado el programa del ordenador, he utilizado distintos micros objetivo... Y nada de nada. ¿A alguien se le ocurre un posible motivo por el que pueda estar pasando esto, o alguna prueba más que pueda hacer para descartar elementos? Agradecería cualquier ayuda al respecto.

Muchas gracias a todos, un saludo

EDITO: Estoy midiendo los voltajes en distintos puntos de la placa, a ver si consigo averiguar dónde falla. Al hacer la prueba con un PIC 18F4550 como objetivo, VPP no lleva a 1V. Si la repito sin ningún objetivo, la tensión en VPP es de 4.7V, aunque la herramienta de Troubleshooting dice 12V... ¡Pardiez!

EDITO 2: Al conectar un micro por ICSP aparece "Unsupported Part (ID=FFFF)" en lugar de "No device Found", como cuando lo conecto al ZIF... ¿La conexión no es prácticamente la misma? Yo no entiendo nada...


----------



## J2C (Sep 30, 2011)

joh1fw4k2

Antes de conectar para hacer comparaciones deberias asegurarte con un tester que en *Vpp* realmente tengas entre *12* y *13,5*V.

Lamentablemente la unica forma de ver esa tensión de *Vpp* es colocando un µControlador de bajo costo (que si se estropea no te duela el bolsillo), por que la comprobación que realizaste en tu *EDITO 1* te dio bien dado que el Tr colocado ahi no estaba conmutando, es decir solo mediste la tensión que te entrega el USB a través de la bobina y el diodo.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## joh1fw4k2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Gracias por tu respuesta, JuanKa. Un PIC 16F84A que tenía por ahí se ha ofrecido voluntario para medir Vpp. Sin embargo, no tengo 12V en ninguna parte. Vpp se me queda en 4,7V, medido con un multímetro. Como nota adicional, el software actúa de forma "aleatoria". Ahora mismo dice que tiene 12V, con el 16F84A enchufado. Y hace un segundo ha reconocido un 16F884, cuando no había nada.

SIGO EDITANDO: Vpp se queda en 4.7V si pongo un PIC de 18 patillas. Si pongo uno de 28 ó 40, baja a menos de 1V.


----------



## J2C (Sep 30, 2011)

joh1fw4k2

Entonces por las respuestas aleatorias supongo que aun debes tener falsos contactos o soldaduras con falsos contactos.

Por otra parte si siempre mides 4.7V en *Vpp* cuando le das _*borrar*/*leer*/*programar*_ a ese sacrificado F84A supongo que el transistor que tiene el colector a la unión de Bobina y Diodo no esta funcionando como corresponde ó no coinciden sus E-B-C con lo indicado en la PCB.

También deberás tener en cuenta que *Vpp* solo estara presente mientras el Software esta realizando algun función como _*borrar*/*leer*/*programar*_.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## joh1fw4k2 (Sep 30, 2011)

De nuevo, muchas gracias por responder.

Esto es de risa, ahora tampoco llego a 1V cuando pongo un 16F84A, se acabó el 4,7V. Como el programa no detecta ningún micro enchufado, al intentar leer o escribir se limita a decirme "No device detected", y no hace nada. En fin, mañana volveré a repasar cada soldadura, a ver si se me ha pasado algo. Y supongo que verificaré los transistores, porque por la pinta que tiene, parece que han caído...

Y finalmente si veo que no hay forma, tendré que rendirme a Microchip y empezar a ahorrar para el PicKit2 original.


----------



## franortecho (Sep 30, 2011)

Juanka realmente estoy muy avergonzado por no haberme dado cuenta de que la respuesta estaba en mis propias narices. bueno disculpa que te moleste de nuevo, pero es que ya terminé de armar mi pickit clone y me funciona a la perfeccion, he probado con el pic 16f84 y lo reconoce y lo graba correctamente, buen yo modifique el modelo de luchin y en vez de hacerlo en una sola placa la hice en dos las cuales las uní mediante espadines(bueno asi creo que se llaman), y como te digo lo graba bien pero el led rojo cuando le doy a write, read o verify no se prende. al parecer todo esta bien pero no se que sera si tuvieras la gentileza de ayudarme.por favor.


----------



## J2C (Sep 30, 2011)

Franortecho

Es *más simple* que antes, el Led2 (Rojo), la R5 (470Ω) y el pin #11 del PIC18F2550.

Alternativas:
a) Led2 colocado al reves.
b) Led2 quemado de antes o roto por el calor del soldador.
c) R5 abierta.
d) R5 de valor equivocado (470 *K*Ω).
e) Alguna de las pistas de cobre abierta/cortada.
f) PIC18F2550 mal en su pin #11 (seria raro, pero...).


Saludos, JuanKa.-





P.D.: Como que te ahogas en un vaso con dos gotas de agua!!!. Cuando te pase algo asi, debes medir, medir y *MEDIR* por que seguro es pasado algo por alto dandolo como muy bueno.-


----------



## franortecho (Oct 1, 2011)

Hola juanka menos mal que el problema que tuve sobre el led que no prendia no era por ninguno de las posibilidades que me dijiste , el error estaba en la pcb ya que habia soldado el pin 11 y 19(este pin era a tierra) del microcontrolador, pero bueno ya lo corregi y funciona correctamente. Estoy muy feliz de haberlo terminado. Agradezco a luchin, y sobre todo a ti juanka de que a pesar de mis descuidos me ayudaste, gracias foros de electronica, en verdad muchas gracias.
Adjunto algunas imÁgenes de mi programador funcionando.


----------



## J2C (Oct 1, 2011)

Franortecho

Bienvenido al *Clú* de los poseedores del *PicKit2-Clone*!!.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## jucemoar (Oct 4, 2011)

hola  a to2 
claro que  subiere  foticos de mi programador.... y ademas por  alli me encontre un sofware y es en español del pickit2  asi que  a los  interesados  luego  subire  el  link  o  todo el programa  para  compartiro  con ustedes una vez  mas  gracias por  toda  la  ayuda   chao.... atte  julio  (jucemoar)


----------



## ferdy575 (Oct 4, 2011)

felixls dijo:


> Yo lo probé con:
> 
> 220uH ... *no *funcionó
> 220uH + 47uH (en serie) --> OK
> ...


 

que circuitazo gracias que buen aporte y gracias tambien al creador de este proyecto


----------



## joh1fw4k2 (Oct 5, 2011)

Nada, que no doy con la tecla. He cambiado los transistores, porque parece que uno se quemó al soldarlo o desoldarlo para probarlo. Mi circunstancia se resume en lo siguiente:

*Sin* microcontrolador conectado
   · Reconoce el PicKit 2 sin problema (al utilizar check connection el LED busy se enciende unos instantes, y luego se apaga).
   · No encuentra dispositivo (evidentemente, no hay nada conectado).
   · Según el test de Troubleshooting tengo ~12V en VPP.
   · Al verificar PGC y PGD, obtengo *5V* en ambos.

*Con* microcontrolador conectado (En este caso un 18F2550)
   · Reconoce el PicKit 2 sin problema (al utilizar check connection el LED busy se enciende unos instantes, y luego se apaga, todo como antes).
   · El dispositivo que encuentra es "Unsupported Part (ID=FFFF)".
   · Según el test de Troubleshooting tengo ~12V en VPP.
   · Al verificar PGC y PGD, obtengo *3V* en ambos (no 5V, como antes... ¿Alguna idea de por qué?  ¿Será suficiente para un HIGH lógico?)
   · Al intentar leer, escribir, verificar o borrar el micro, la ID cambia a FFF0, y aparece "No device detected". Cuando uso check connection de nuevo, la ID vuelve a FFFF.

Todas las soldaduras están repasadas y re-repasadas, el micro objetivo sé que funciona porque puedo programarlo sin problema con un JDM, los transistores están probados... Yo, realmente, no sé qué más hacer. ¿A alguien se le ocurre algo que pueda pasar, o alguna prueba más que pueda hacerle, o cualquier cosa?

Muchas gracias, un saludo


----------



## jucemoar (Oct 8, 2011)

hola chicos
como hago parasubir  las foticos de mi  pickit2jucemoar  para que se vean  en  miniaturacomo los otros chicos que  lo  hacen.... es que no entiendo como  hacerlo gracias  y  funciona de maravilla  aalguien le interesa  el pickit2 en español?


----------



## arias887 (Oct 8, 2011)

jucemoar dijo:


> hola chicos
> como hago parasubir  las foticos de mi  pickit2jucemoar  para que se vean  en  miniaturacomo los otros chicos que  lo  hacen.... es que no entiendo como  hacerlo gracias  y  funciona de maravilla  aalguien le interesa  el pickit2 en español?



1) "Ir a avanzado"...
2) "Gestionar archivos adjuntos"...
3) "Examinar"...
4) "Subir"...
5) "Enviar repuesta"...

¿¿¿ En español ??? ...


----------



## panxozu (Oct 9, 2011)

joh1fw4k2 revisa si no te equivocaste con alguna resistencia R11 o R12, tenia el mismo error me detectaba la tarjeta pero al conectar un pic me salia el mensaje "Unsupported Part"  lo que tenia mal era una resistencia, tambien puede ser un falso en cerca de esas resistencias, por cierto gracias a moyano por el circuito esta de 10


----------



## joh1fw4k2 (Oct 9, 2011)

Gracias! No había pensado en las resistencias, voy a comprobarlas ahora mismo.

EDITO: ¡¡¡Increíble!!! ¡Era eso! Había una resistencia mal de 3KΩ donde debería haber una de 100KΩ, y al revés. Jamás se me habría pasado por la cabeza... Muchísimas gracias, panxozu, estaba a punto de tirar el chisme este a la basura 

Muchas gracias a todos, un saludo!


----------



## panxozu (Oct 9, 2011)

que bien que ya funciono, muchas veces habra que sentarse a revisar uno por uno los detalles del circuito hasta dar con el error,  a veces cualquier detalle se nos escapa


----------



## joh1fw4k2 (Oct 9, 2011)

panxozu dijo:


> que bien que ya funciono, muchas veces habra que sentarse a revisar uno por uno los detalles del circuito hasta dar con el error,  a veces cualquier detalle se nos escapa



Yo me esperaba que hubiera algo mal colocado, o quemado, y por eso tenía un comportamiento tan errático... Había revisado todos los semiconductores, todas las pistas y todas las soldaduras mil veces... ¡Y resultaba que lo monté con dos resistencias cambiadas! Menuda tontería por mi parte...

Lo he probado con un 16F84A y un 18F2550, y funciona perfectamente desde el programa de PicKit2. No cuelgo fotos, porque he soldado y desoldado cosas tantas veces que la cara de abajo es una auténtica y vergonzosa guarrada


----------



## Electroshifo (Oct 10, 2011)

Hola a todos soy como ven nuevo jajaja
pero nunca es tarde para aprender...
Les cuento estoy trbajando en una cadena comercial aqui es Cuba CIMEX
estoy en la parte de servicios tecnicos este quiero meterme a aprender a trbajar con la eproom
por lo que les explico
Aqui nuestra red comercial esta comprando unos equipos en china que se ponen de azco por la parte de software por eso quisiera que UD me pudieran ayudar
solo le pido algun plano de alguna interface que hallan hecho UD que ya este probada para no cometer errores de principiantes, me sirve serie o paralelo o usb como sea el lio es tenerla 
estas eproom bienen en los DVD y TV y casi siempre es la misma esa de 8 pines
Saludos y un habrazo cordial


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 10, 2011)

Pero porque no pones la clase de eeprom que dices, bueno como dices que es de 8 pines y como las mas sencillas y baratas que he visto asi imagino que ha de ser alguna de la serie 24Cxx 0 93Cxx ambas son distintas pero bueno para la otra danos mas informacion sale.
Este programador yo lo tengo armado y da muy buenos resultados

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/eeprom2/index.htm


----------



## jucemoar (Oct 11, 2011)

como por aca  no lo pude subir  aca  esta  el link donde lo tengo ... lo prometido es deuda  aca esta el pickit2 software en espanol...  espero les  sirva a to2 atte  jucemoar
http://www.4shared.com/file/egHltnMi/PICKit2_ES.html


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 11, 2011)

> como por aca no lo pude subir aca esta el link donde lo tengo ... lo prometido es deuda aca esta el pickit2 software en espanol... espero les sirva a to2 atte jucemoar
> http://www.4shared.com/file/egHltnMi/PICKit2_ES.html



Muchas gracias por el aporte jucemoar !!


----------



## rmeyerf (Oct 12, 2011)

Ericktronik dijo:


> yo ya tengo mi quemador de pic que hize segun el esquema del que posee base zif
> aca hay unas fotos de la simulacion.
> 
> 
> ...



Puedes compartir los archivos del PCB, Listado de componentes??, me interesa hacerme uno con base ZIF,

Muchas Gracias


----------



## joh1fw4k2 (Oct 25, 2011)

Buenas!

Estoy trasteando un montón con el PicKit2, y he comprado un microcontrolador relativamente nuevo con el que jugar (12F1822). En éste, el Vpp máximo es de 9V. Teniendo en cuenta que el PicKit2 entrega 12V, tengo puesto un LM317 regulando a aproximadamente 8.5V. Sin embargo, no consigo que me reconozca el micro (aparece unsupported part).

Según Microchip, el 12F1822 está soportado por el software PicKit2 2.61 (la versión con la que trabajo):
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en027813

¿A alguien se le ocurra alguna consideración que debería estar teniendo y haya podido omitir? No creo que todos los micros de este tipo que tengo (he comprado tres) estén rotos... ¿No?

Un saludo!

EDITO: Acabo de actualizar el PK2DeviceFile.dat a la versión 1.62.09 (la última que proporciona Microchip), pero sigue sin funcionar. Además, he probado con un divisor de tensión simple para pasar de 12V a 9V, por si era problema del regulador. Pero nada, sigue igual.

EDITO 2: Estoy probando ahora mismo con un PIC24F16KA102, cuyo Vpp también debe ser 9V, con buenos resultados. Así que de Vpp no es... ¿Estarán rotos los tres 12F1822?


----------



## J2C (Oct 25, 2011)

Joh1fw4k2

La respuesta a como fijar en 9V la tensión de Vpp la tienes en la misma datasheet del 12F1822 en el parrafo 28.1 y fig. 28.1 de la página 323 de 404.

Algo tan simple como un TL431 (Zener Programable) mucho mas efectivo que un LM317 para la función de limitar la tensión.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## joh1fw4k2 (Oct 25, 2011)

Gracias por tu respuesta, JuanKa. Ya había echado un ojo al datasheet, he usado el LM317 porque era lo que tenía a mano, no tengo ningún LM431 y tendría que pedirlo. En cualquier caso, la generación de los 9V no debería ser un problema, ya que, como digo, el PIC24F16KA102 puedo programarlo sin problema.

¿Aporta el LM431 algo que no pueda hacer el LM317? ¿Crees que será por eso, teniendo en cuenta que el PIC24F16KA102 sí puedo programarlo con el regulador?

Un saludo


----------



## J2C (Oct 25, 2011)

Joh1fw4k2

También puede ser algo tan simple como un Zener de 9.1V, o alguna serie con la que obtengas 9 ±0.2 V.

El tema del 317 es que tiene amplificación interna y podria tomar algun ruido o tardar en entregar la tensión de salida.

Piensa que en este tipo de programadores estan pensados justos los tiempos y eso puede ser el motivo que no logres programarlo al 12F1822; no lo se con certeza, pero ante la duda siempre opto por hacer lo que recomienda en fabricante y en este casi MicroChip!.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## joh1fw4k2 (Oct 25, 2011)

De nuevo te agradezco tu respuesta. Tendré que aparcar el 12F1822 hasta que pueda hacerme con un zener! Muchas gracias, un saludo


----------



## lion hearted (Oct 26, 2011)

para que quieres complicarte la vida con un 12f1822, mejor usa lo que ya conoces no se un 16f648a o un 16f88 si necesitas entradas analogicas o en su defecto para usar un pic de la gama basica usa un 12f675 o 12f683


----------



## joh1fw4k2 (Oct 26, 2011)

El motivo principal es que quería utilizar algún micro que tuviera XLP (eXtreme Low Power), una tecnología que decrementa a niveles casi ridículos el consumo del micro en sleep.

Para los más curiosos:
www.microchip.com/xlp


----------



## headhunter007 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hola a todos... 

El clon me parece genial, ahora estoy utilizando un DSPIC33FJ256GP506 pero el programador que me hice para puerto paralelo (foto) aunque tiene la ventaja de que utiliza solo 6 componentes y se puede fabricar en 5 minutos es algo lento y no me permite depurar. Para esto pienso usar el Pickit2 Clon aunque tengo que modificarlo un poco para los dsPIC33F (vpp max. = 3.6v).

Saludos, Jose


----------



## eneko166 (Nov 5, 2011)

Acabo de montar el pickit2 clone y no ai manera de hacerlo funcionar... me estoy rompiendo la cabeza, no se donde puede fallar, si me podeis ayudar os lo agradeceria un monton, gracias de antemano, saludos


----------



## jucemoar (Nov 5, 2011)

hola 
en realidad  yo tambien casi  me  parto la cabeza  haciendolo y aprendi  mucho  dime  cual es  el problema  y  tratare  de solucionartelo ok yo tengo  todos  los  datos de  ese  proyecto ya mi me  funciono  perfectamente despues  de que lo monte asi que  dale  ten  fe... y  cual  es  el problema?

hola  otra  vez  aca  te dejo  el   link para  que  lo bajes  esta  todo completo y  espero me cuentes  como te  fue  atte  julio cesar  desde  colombia
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/mpUuM6dP/_online.html


----------



## eneko166 (Nov 6, 2011)

Pues lo vi en esta pagina http://sergiols.blogspot.com/2009/02/pickit-2-clone-reloaded.html y decidi montarlo, ai viene toda la documentacion y todo. El pc no me lo reconoce, ni siquiera hace el ruido de que se ha enchufado un dispositivo. He programado el 18f2550 con un programador por puerto serie, y he revisado todas las conexiones punto a punto. Tengo windows 7, no se si hara falta algun tipo de driver que haya que meter manualmente... me estoy volviendo loco. Muchas gracias jucemoar


----------



## jucemoar (Nov 6, 2011)

hola  eneco166

primero que  todo. el que  yo hice no  tiene nada  que ver  con el  del blook  que  viste asi que  no  te  puedo  ayudar en ses circuito, echale una mirada al que te coloco aconticnuacion y te  ayudare  a resolverlo pero de  to2  mo2  aca  esta  parte  de mis  experiencias....
1- debes bajar el hex de microchip o el  que  monte en este  link
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/mpUuM6dP/_online.html
2-despues de programado el micro debe auke  sea  reconocerlo el pc , yo tambien tengo W7 y  funciona, aunke la primera vez  me salio un error de que decia que avia un corto en  VPP  eso sucede por que  no es  la bobina correcta  que debe de ser de 680 uH
3-mira muy  bien el impreso que  no tenga corto alguno por que  ademas de dañar el pic  no  funcionara


suerte con  esto y aca  subo  el  hex 
atte  un  amigo mas  del  club PICKIT2


----------



## arrivaellobo (Nov 9, 2011)

Yo tambien me he animado a construir este clon.
Me falta soldar algunos componentes todavía.
Aviso a la gente que tiene problemas con conseguir la bobina de 680uH, que la pueden pedir como muestra totalmente gratuita en *ésta página*. Yo ya he hecho mi pedido y estoy a la espera de que me lleguen.



Un saludo


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 9, 2011)

podrías mencionar los pasos para que me den la muestra es que nunca pude obtener una de ningún lado


----------



## sdel (Nov 9, 2011)

Hola, hace un tiempo me compre este grabador armado y solo lo usaba para grabar un 18f4620 y nunca tuve   problema, ahora necesito grabar un 16f877 y me da error, el programador lo reconoce pero no me deja grabar nada, aparece error de escritura, a alguien mas le paso?


----------



## arrivaellobo (Nov 9, 2011)

SERGIOD:
Primero selecciona la cantidad que quieres aqui.
Pulsa en Add. Despues en Finished, e introduce tus datos.

Un saludo


----------



## J2C (Nov 9, 2011)

Arrivaellobo

Pero el costo del Courier Internacional (*UPS*, *FedEx* ó *DHL*) resultara mucho mas caro que cualquier SAMPLE que pidas ya que te piden todos los datos para cobrarte cuando te lo entreguen!!.

_Shipments may be subject to duties and customs delays. Please check a carrier and service level and then indicate how you will pay for shipping._ (_Los envíos pueden estar sujetos a derechos de aduanas y retrasos. Por favor marque un nivel del prestador y el servicio y luego indique cómo va a pagar por el envío._)


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## sdel (Nov 9, 2011)

Ahi subi un adjunto con la captura del error cada vez que quiero grabar el 16f877a.
con el 18f4620 no tengo problemas, que puedo verificar?
el 877a pude grabarlo con un grabador serial jdm, solo con el pickit 2 no puedo, cual puede ser el problema?
saludos


----------



## arrivaellobo (Nov 10, 2011)

Ah... yo es que en ese apartado, como no tengo cuenta en ninguna de esas empresas de mensajería, no seleccioné ninguna, sólo la de Royal Mail FREE, seguí con el pedido. Supongo que tendré que esperar unos días a ver si me llega la dichosa bobina que está retrasando mi PicKit 2


----------



## sdel (Nov 10, 2011)

por que sera ese error? a alguien mas le paso con algun pic determinado?


----------



## J2C (Nov 10, 2011)

Arribaellobo

Pues tanto para Sergiod que vive en Peru como para mi que vivo en Argentina no tenemos esa opción "Gratuita" ni otras mas que aparecen para ti que vives en España.

Es algo que puede ocurrir y que nos damos cuenta cuando continuamos en el proceso.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## arrivaellobo (Nov 10, 2011)

Puede ser eso.. Imagino que el envío gratuito no será a todo el mundo.. Me parece una injusticia, pero bueno, así es el mundo corporativista en el que priman los intereses económicos.

Un saludo


----------



## jfc (Nov 10, 2011)

Buenas!. Soy nuevo y yo también me he construido mi grabador de PICs. Lo acabo de terminar pero tengo un problema. Quizás se haya hablado antes, pero en el buscador no lo he encontrado.

Al conectarlo, windows no me lo reconoce y me sale como "Unknown device".

Os cuento lo que me pasó: lo he construido sobre una placa de estas que vienen ya perforadas, por tanto las "pistas" las he tenido que hacer con cablecitos. Tuve un fallo y había un corto o algo, al conectarlo no se encendía el LED. Lo revisé y dí con un cable que había conectado saltándome una resistencia. Lo revisé todo bien y lo arreglé, pero ahora no me lo reconoce windows y me sale como "Unknown device". Se habrá quemado el 18F2550?

Gracias por vuestra atención.


----------



## jfc (Nov 11, 2011)

Esta mañana he comprado otro PIC18F2550, un amigo me lo ha vuelto a programar con el firmware, pero al ponerlo en la placa y conectarlo ahora no hace nada. Se enciende el led que esta conectado a Vcc del usb, pero en el ordenador no sale nada.

Con el pic anterior sigue igual que antes: "unknown device"


----------



## J2C (Nov 11, 2011)

Jfc

Entiendo que Windows no te reconoce tu programador, pero le has programado el Firmware correcto??, esta bien programado ese nuevo µControlador??.

Yo continuaria revisando el circuito que has armado dado que posiblemente tengas equivocadas algunas conexiones y le prestaria especial atención a las D+ y D- del conector USB (este punto fue tratado infinidad de veces en el thread REVISALO!).


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## arrivaellobo (Nov 11, 2011)

Ya tengo terminado mi programador 
Lo único, que la bobina no me ha llegado aún, y le he puesto una temporal, pero que funciona bien. He diseñado un PCB que incluye todos los zócalos, para programar más fácil y rápido nuestros PICs.


----------



## jfc (Nov 11, 2011)

Muchas gracias J2C. Esta tarde le di a mi amigo de nuevo el micro para que lo volviese a programar, quizar no se hizo bien o algo.

Me he dejado la vista revisando las pistas, después de aquel fallo que comenté creo que está todo bien.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## eneko166 (Nov 12, 2011)

Acabo de reprogramar el pickit 2 clone, lo he montado sobre un protoboard, justo con lo necesario para que lo detecte el pc (pic-usb-osc) y tampoco me lo reconoce, el pic esta bien porque lo programe para el pinguino de ARDE por ver si funcionaba y esta perfect, pero con el firmware del pickit 2 no me lo reconoce, me estoy volviendo loco... Sugerencias?


----------



## thefisht (Nov 12, 2011)

hola, tengo un problema con el pickit2 clone que arme.
todo esta bien, renococe el pc y lee y verifica correctamente.
el problema biene a la hora de grabar(programar-write) :
cargo el hex normalmente, aparece el listado del codigo con su respectivo checksum
cuando le doy a write, en el programa sale que grabo correctamente, cierro el programa vuelvo abrir y cuando le doy el leer automaticamente se borra y aparece con otro checksum.

en resumen programo y cuando voy al circuito no funciona, es por eso que quiero verificar si grabo o no pero es como si lo borrara automaticamente.

espero que me entiendan y puedan ayudarme.
salu_2


----------



## eneko166 (Nov 13, 2011)

Me podrias pasar tu firmware para probarlo??


----------



## J2C (Nov 13, 2011)

Eneko166

Si bien no es lo mejor probrar sobre el protoboard por los falsos contactos que suelen tener muchas veces, si no te reconoce nada al conectarlo a la PC deberias revisar lo siguiente:

Conector USB #2 ------- #15 del µControlador ------ señal D-
Conector USB #3 ------- #16 del µControlador ------ señal D+

En el esquema que se encuentra dentro del RAR del primer post esta conectado al reves, no se con que te has guiado tu para hacer las conexiones por que no has subido ningun esquema.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## eneko166 (Nov 13, 2011)

Aparentemente esta todo bien...


----------



## J2C (Nov 13, 2011)

Eneko166

El PicKit2-Clone de FelixLs se que funciona perfectamente. Asi que deberas revisar tu lo que has hecho y las conexiones a tu PC, nadie podrá decirte mas que debes revisar y revisar pues tu tienes delante tuyo el programador.

A veces colocamos transistores de manera incorrecta por diferencias de las conexiones según quien sea el fabricante, la bobina debe tener continuidad, etc.. Para saber si el problema es de transistores puedes usar esos multimetros/tester economicos chinos que tienen medidor de "hfe" y asi sabras si E - B - C se corresponden con las conexiones de tu Pcb. Debes seguir revisando hasta encontrar el error de componente o conexión que tienes.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DANDY (Nov 13, 2011)

Yo tambien doy fe que el grabador de felixls funciona a la perfeccion, yo lo tengo trbajando un año y  no me a dado ningun problema hasta ahora.


----------



## jfc (Nov 13, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Eneko166
> 
> Si bien no es lo mejor probrar sobre el protoboard por los falsos contactos que suelen tener muchas veces, si no te reconoce nada al conectarlo a la PC deberias revisar lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Entonces el esquema del primer post tiene mal las conexiones de  de datos del usb?... Entonces puede que ese fuera mi problema... Mañana en casa lo reviso.

Seguro que ese ha sido mi fallo. Lo revisé varias veces, pero como estaba mal en el PDF pues no me daba cuenta. He buscado el pinout del PIC y ya me ha quedado claro el fallo.

Gracias, J2C.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Nov 15, 2011)

Hoy me acaban de llegar las bobinas que pedí como muestras gratuitas a Coilcraft. Lo malo es que son más pequeñas que su lugar en el pcb.

Un saludo


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 15, 2011)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> Hoy me acaban de llegar las bobinas que pedí como muestras gratuitas a Coilcraft. Lo malo es que son más pequeñas que su lugar en el pcb.
> 
> Un saludo



Que suerte que ya te llegaron suerte con las pruebas finales


----------



## manuelguillen (Nov 17, 2011)

hola buenas tardes disculpen una pregunta talves alguien me pueda recomendar cual es el programador mas efectivo para poder crear y la otra pregunta es que no llego a conseguir el pic 18f2550 kisiera saber si alguien sabe de algun otro pic que pueda usar aparte de este
porfavor ayudenme


----------



## J2C (Nov 17, 2011)

Manuelguillen

Y si pruebas aqui: http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores , muchos vecinos tuyos lo han comprado en tu pais.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## jfc (Nov 17, 2011)

Gracias a todos. Esta semana he estado liado y no he podido probarlo hasta ahora, pero ya lo he probado y funciona.

Gracias!


----------



## J2C (Nov 17, 2011)

Jfc 

Pues "*Bienvenido al Clú*" de los que han logrado hacer funcionar su PicKit2-Clone. 

Cuando puedas coloca unas fotos del tuyo.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 17, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Manuelguillen
> 
> Y si pruebas aqui: tabla_proveedores [Witronica] , muchos vecinos tuyos lo han comprado en tu pais.
> 
> ...



Hola J2C la ultima vez que entre al enlace que pusiste no existia Perú pero ahora lo vuelvo a mirar y ya existe y hay tres items que buena noticia
                                                        ¡GRACIAS...!


----------



## J2C (Nov 18, 2011)

[*Mode Off Topic ON*]

Depende de Uds. que viven en sus paises pedir que coloquen en la Wiki los comercios que conozcan. En tu caso SergioD yo viviendo en Bs As ni idea de donde comprar componentes electrónicos en tu pais.

Hay un thread especifico ( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/falta-aportes-direcciones-wiki-foro-30427/ ) donde gentilmente algun moderador lo colocara, no sean exigentes con que lo quieren tener ya por que también los moderadores tienen sus propias actividades para vivir.


Saludos, JuanKa.-

[*Mode Off Topic OFF*]


----------



## exe919 (Nov 21, 2011)

gente les hago una consulta, tengo el pickit 2 con conector para icsp, se puede reemplazar por algun cable cualquiera, afecta en algo? 
algo como esto


----------



## J2C (Nov 21, 2011)

Exe919

Si tienes el Programador PicKit2 con conector ICSP y funcionando, no necesitas mas nada ya que puedes programar los µControladores en el circuito final.

Tambien puedes armar un zocalo ZIF como el que se hablo en el siguiente thread: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/base-zif-pickit2-17166/ de manera de programar los µControladores antes de colocarlos sobre tus circuitos de prueba/finales.

El tenerlo como lo tienes o agregarle el Zocalo ZIF es algo que depende de cada uno, de sus gustos.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## exe919 (Nov 21, 2011)

no pasa que el tema es que tengo el programador por un lado, y el zocalo por otro lado... y la coneccion es por icsp a eso me referia, puedo usar un cable como el de la imagen anterior?


----------



## J2C (Nov 21, 2011)

Exe919

Puedes usar un cable como ese, pero ten presente que no es conveniente que sea largo, cuanto mas corto (10 cm) sea MEJOR.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## eneko166 (Nov 22, 2011)

Por fin e logrado hacer *QU*e el pc reconozca mi pickit2 clone, le e cambiado el cristal de 20mhz por uno de 4 y lo ha detectado el pc, pero...el led rojo parpadea y no me lo reconoce... hacen falta drivers o simpl*E*mente actualizar el firmware?


----------



## J2C (Nov 22, 2011)

Eneko166

El Esquematico del PicKit2-Clone que se encuentra dentro del archivo _*pickit2_moyapic_version_153.rar*_ de la primer pagina de este thread pide un Xtal de 20.0 MHz.

Y la frecuencia de ese Xtal es una condición "*Sine qua non*" para que el Firmware que provee MicroChip funcione, por que dentro del Firmware estan previstas las configuraciones del µControlador.

Si tienes dudas, también el la Guia de Usuario de MicroChip ( http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/devicedoc/51553e.pdf ) podras comprobar que materiales son necesarios. 



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## thunder2 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hola Juanka, queria preguntarte ¿si hay posibilidad con este programador, programar atmega168?, escuche que se podia hacer esto. Ya que tengo uno y funciona 1A, gracias a todos ustedes.


----------



## J2C (Nov 23, 2011)

Thunder2

Yo no sabria decirtelo pues es un producto especifico realizado por MicroChip, no creo que lo haya diseñado con esa intención; pero me recuerdo haber leido algo al respecto en la web y no le preste atención.

Se que en este mismo foro y con el 18F2250 otro forista ha realizado un programador para los AVR's.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## thunder2 (Nov 23, 2011)

Gracias por tu respuesta, creo que es esta pagina:
http://avr8-burn-o-mat.aaabbb.de/avr8_burn_o_mat_avrdude_gui_en.html

Pero tu que tienes mas idea, por favor una opinión respecto a esto, ya que tengo un programador serial para atmega pero configure mal los fuses.


----------



## J2C (Nov 23, 2011)

Thunder2

Lo que tu tendrias que hacer es "*Resucitar*" tu AtMega, ahora no encuentro el thread justo y ando escaso de tiempo, pero Eclip-se habia realizado algo exacto a lo que necesitas y lo llamo *Resux*.

Te dejo los thread's:
A) https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/avr-high-voltage-fuse-reset-48061/
B) https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-avrs-solo-lazarux-41038/

para que busques a ver si lo encuentras y si no de ultimo deberas solicitarle a Eclip-se mas info, pero ten en cuenta que el no esta continuamente en el foro y deberas ser paciente para esperar su respuesta.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## thunder2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Gracias por tu respuesta y me ayuda un monton. Sera montar el circuito y a "resucitar" el atmega. Saludos.


----------



## manuelguillen (Nov 28, 2011)

buenos días disculpen amigos pero tengo una duda yo se *que* este foto es únicamente para analizar el pickit2 clone pero me gustaría hacerles una preguntita yo se *que* muchos de ustedes ya armaron su programador pero estuve revisando en todo el foro y encontré distintos programadores como el pickit2 y el arias y el gtb creo y me gustaría ensamblar un programador y me gustaría saber cual me recomiendan por favor necesito ayuda ya revise bastantes planes pero me gustaría saber de algún modelo *que* tengan ustedes y que trabaje al 100% por favor espero me puedan ayudar


----------



## BKAR (Nov 28, 2011)

de los que abundan en internet
como el GTP lite no programa en LVP y como que le faltan PICs en su lista
y no funciona en las AMD y nos esi WINPIC agarra en Linux
por todo esto en mi opinion el GTPLite es una leña 
bueno entonces se creo GTP Plus el problema no es gratis
puedes encontrar diagramas pero el .Hex nunca lo vas a encontrar
hay otro que también es bueno el GPIC USB http://www.sitionica.com.ar/programador-pic-usb.htmmuy bueno 
el ECLIPSE creo que ese esta mas difundido para AVR
pero en mi opinión el PICKIT2 es simplemente el mejor
trabaja en casi todos los modelos posibles con los que te puedas encontrar 
y información acerca del programador hay de sobra


----------



## manuelguillen (Nov 28, 2011)

gracias si de eso si encontré el pickit 2 clone pero mi problema es *que* usa dos inductores y de donde estoy es bien difícil de conseguir y el modelo *que* todos lo manejan me párese *que* es montado bajo el zip, saque el esquemático pero aun así no me resulta armarlo en el águila me pregunto si por allí tal vez viste otro modelo *que* sea independiente de la base o los dos pero parte por parte ya voy tres días intentando armar el pickit2 en el águila y aun no me sale muy bien que digamos tal ves sabes de alguno o algo al respecto?


----------



## BKAR (Nov 28, 2011)

otro PCB?
mmm viste el PICKIT de Felixls


----------



## manuelguillen (Nov 28, 2011)

si si lo vi pero por ejemplo lo *que* me parece interesante del gtp es que puedes cambiar el voltaje entre 5 y 3v y con respecto al de felixls me parece interesante pero me pregunto si trabaja con el software original de microchip o me parece que tiene un programador alterno


----------



## BKAR (Nov 28, 2011)

cual GTP, el "Lite"?
todos los pickit usan el mismo programa
el pickit es nato de microchip
pickit1 pickit2 pickit3
y si bien 5v y 3v no todos los pic programan en LVP
yo siempre programo en VPP(<12V>)


----------



## manuelguillen (Nov 28, 2011)

si lose me referia al de felixls 
dime es muy importante neso de los voltajes? se por teoria *que* algunos pics necesitan esos voltajes distintos pero nose aun sigo con la duda de cual puedo construir


----------



## BKAR (Nov 28, 2011)

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/programador-microcontroladores-pic-memorias-puerto-usb-pickit2-clone-18080/index106.html#post522112_
mensaje #2106


----------



## manuelguillen (Nov 28, 2011)

bueno solo espero *que* alguien me recomiende uno que pueda trabajar al 100%


----------



## J2C (Nov 28, 2011)

Manuelguillen

Pues si quieres uno que pueda trabajar al 100% deberas comprarselo directamente a MicroChip.

Todos hemos sacrificado alguna funcionalidad a efectos de poder construilo nosotros mismos y con los componentes que conseguimos en nuestros paises.

Por otra parte *te confirmo que siempre necesitaras* una inductancia/bobina de *680 µH* ya que el programador se vale de la misma para obtener las tensiones de programación.

Todos los que has visto dentro de este thread son todas variantes del que inicialmente posteo don Moyano Jonathan con las particularidades que nosotros mismos quisimos agregarle dentro de las posibilidades de obtener los materiales.

Las variantes que veas en otras paginas Web fuera de _*Foros de Electrónica*_ deberás preguntar en las respectivas web's por que somos humanos, no adivinos  !!!.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## manuelguillen (Nov 28, 2011)

si lose pero creo *que* no me exprese bien quise decir alguno *que* lo hayan ensamblado y trabaje bien sea estable y que trabaje con servidores de intel y amd solo pido ayuda para saber cual me recomiendan construir uno que ya lo hayan probado antes y trabaje bien nada mas 
disculpa si me entendiste de otra forma no quise causar incomodidades
saludos


----------



## J2C (Nov 28, 2011)

Manuelguillen



manuelguillen dijo:


> si lose pero creo *que* no me exprese bien quise decir alguno *que* lo hayan ensamblado .........


Hemos sido muchos quienes hemos ensamblado el PicKit2-Clone y si bien se han tenido problemas para ponerlos en marcha siempre se ha debido a algun error cometido por nosotros mismos.





manuelguillen dijo:


> ...... y trabaje bien sea estable y que trabaje con servidores de intel y amd ......


Para eso deberas consultar la pagina de MicroChip http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en023805 y leer toda la documentación del PicKit2 original para conocer con que Sistemas Operativos lo garantiza MicroChip. Yo lo uso en una PC Athlon XP con WinXp y en una NoteBook HP con Vista sin ningun problema. 





manuelguillen dijo:


> ......solo pido ayuda para saber cual me recomiendan construir uno que ya lo hayan probado antes y trabaje bien nada mas .........


De todos los que podras ver en este thread, la decisión de cual armar es tuya y no del forista que se lo armo!  .





manuelguillen dijo:


> .........disculpa si me entendiste de otra forma no quise causar incomodidades .....


No causas incomodidades, solo preguntas cosas que se han escrito muchas veces a lo largo de las 118 paginas del thread y quien ha tenido interes en construirse su PicKit2-Clone las ha leido para decidir el mismo cual armarse. Se que son muchas paginas, no lo discuto, pero es la manera que aprenderas del tema y que te permitira a ti hacerlo funcionar a pesar de que te tengas algun problema o error al armarlo.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## dinoelectro (Dic 1, 2011)

Hola moyano... felicitando tu valiosa labor para con nosotros los mienbros del foro.. quiero colaborar con mi diseno... he incluido algunas mejoras novedosas y todo lo necesario para poder implementarlo

en el archivo 


esquematico
diseno de PCB y screen de elementos,listo para el metodo de la plancha
Base para programar PIC micros de 8,18,28 y 40 pines
fotos del prototipo ya ensamblado
indicaciones para modificar el software 
manual de instrucciones...

saludos!!!


----------



## joshuerm (Dic 2, 2011)

hola dinoelectro:

gracias por tu aporte esta muy bueno, no sabia que se podia cambiar la parte grafica del software, de donde tomaste el archivo original para modificarlo, y me gustaria ver como quedo el que modificaste

saludos

jose


----------



## dinoelectro (Dic 2, 2011)

joshuerm dijo:


> hola dinoelectro:
> 
> gracias por tu aporte esta muy bueno, no sabia que se podia cambiar la parte grafica del software, de donde tomaste el archivo original para modificarlo, y me gustaria ver como quedo el que modificaste
> 
> ...



el codigo fuente esta en www.microchip.com... debes programar en C++ version 2005 o posterior

(en el archivo pdf que subi estan algunas fotos de mi software modificado.. fijate bien)

saludos!!!


----------



## atricio (Dic 2, 2011)

dinoelectro dijo:


> Hola moyano... felicitando tu valiosa labor para con nosotros los mienbros del foro.. quiero colaborar con mi diseno... he incluido algunas mejoras novedosas y todo lo necesario para poder implementarlo
> 
> en el archivo
> 
> ...



Disculpa la ignorancia pero como le das ese acabado verde a tu placa se lo ve genial so y de Ecuador ojala no sea tan dificil de realizar


----------



## dinoelectro (Dic 3, 2011)

atricio dijo:


> Disculpa la ignorancia pero como le das ese acabado verde a tu placa se lo ve genial so y de Ecuador ojala no sea tan dificil de realizar



pintas con marcador permanente y con una regla para obtener un acabado uniforme... luego le pasas laca transparente en aerosol y ya esta!!!!  saludos compatriota


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 3, 2011)

Dinoelectro, felicitaciones por la placa y el manual !!

PD: En el manual donde dice: Las memorias RAM...en la página 4...son realmente memorias EEPROM.

Un saludo y que estés bien !


----------



## cheves (Dic 3, 2011)

Hola a todos.

Antes que nada mis felicitaciones a todos quienes hacen posible y colaboran en este foro. He implementado el programador Pickit2 clone y armé el pcb de Muessli. Trabaja perfecto con los PIC 16F84A y 18F2550 (como el que usa el programador). Los puedo leer y escribir sin problemas, sin embargo, el PIC 16F876 sólo lo puedo leer si conecto el programador al protoboard, pero en la base ZIF no. ¿Alguien sabe por qué? El PIC 16F876 lo puedo leer y escribir perfectamente en proto y en un programador JDM con winpic800 y también es de 28 terminales como el 18F2550, así que ya me atoré . Gracias a todos de antemano por su ayuda.


----------



## dinoelectro (Dic 3, 2011)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Dinoelectro, felicitaciones por la placa y el manual !!
> 
> PD: En el manual donde dice: Las memorias RAM...en la página 4...son realmente memorias EEPROM.
> 
> Un saludo y que estés bien !



ups!!! es verdad moyano... gracias por correjirme...


----------



## xOzkar (Dic 5, 2011)

Con respecto al Pic Kit2 Clone que esta posteado en la primera pagina no es completamente necesario el modulo ZIF cierto? si por el momento deseo programar el pic16f84a podria colocarlo en el protoboard y realizar las conecciones del programador con el protoboard con el pic16f84a? donde podria revisar los pines en los que va conectado el programador? 
De antemano Gracias


----------



## BKAR (Dic 5, 2011)

aki:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/pines-pgc-pgd-gnd-vcc-vpp-65099/#post572224


----------



## BKAR (Dic 5, 2011)

dinoelectro...
sigue asi!! felicitaciones!!
esta muy bien elaborado el pdf,muy explicativo y entendible...
en cuanto a los agradecimientos
si, tienes razon es una estafa, y si a muchas "personas" no les agrade tu trabajo,
tendran que vérselas con toda la gente del foro


----------



## cheves (Dic 6, 2011)

Hola  todos!
He leido ya un buen de páginas de todos los que colaboran en est foro. Gracias Moyano por este gran aporte. Aún sigo sin resolver mi problema: Mi programador pickit2 clone puede leer y escribir el PIC 16F84A y el 18F2550, sin embargo no quiere reconocer al 16F876 en el zóclao ZIF de muessli, sólo en el protoboard. ¿Alguien sabe que podría ser o le ha pasado algo parecido? Si el problema ya fue posteado, les ruego me disculpen pero no lo ví. Gracias de antemano y de nuevo mis felicitaciones a todos!


----------



## rash (Dic 6, 2011)

increible trabajo dinoelectro... es un placer contar con compañeros que comparten de esta forma y con esta calidad...
...muchísimas gracias..

rash


----------



## dinoelectro (Dic 6, 2011)

rash dijo:


> increible trabajo dinoelectro... es un placer contar con compañeros que comparten de esta forma y con esta calidad...
> ...muchísimas gracias..
> 
> rash



el placer es mio; colaborando aprendemos uno de otro 



BKAR dijo:


> dinoelectro...
> sigue asi!! felicitaciones!!
> esta muy bien elaborado el pdf,muy explicativo y entendible...
> en cuanto a los agradecimientos
> ...



Asi es BKAR.. no cualquiera va venir a vernos la cara


----------



## exe919 (Dic 8, 2011)

gente tengo un g¡fucking problemas con el pickit 2 y el pick 12f675, uno creo que se quemo es imposible recalibrar el osscal, queda clavado en 3fff, y tres pick mas los lee todo bien pero a la hora de escribir me dan distintos errores escritura en X partes de la memoria.. bien mi pregunta, leyendo, encontre este programador que anda de diez con ese maldito pick: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




como este programador tiene alimentacion externa, funcionara con un adaptador serial adaptador a usb?


----------



## edvasto (Dic 18, 2011)

dinoelectro dijo:


> el placer es mio; colaborando aprendemos uno de otro
> 
> 
> 
> Asi es BKAR.. no cualquiera va venir a vernos la cara




oye se ve muy bueno tu diseño muchas gracias me pondre hacerlo, mm y gracias a todos por sus aportes


----------



## dinoelectro (Dic 18, 2011)

edvasto dijo:


> oye se ve muy bueno tu diseño muchas gracias me pondre hacerlo, mm y gracias a todos por sus aportes




claro edvasto.. sientete confiado de que funciona... pero antes de emprender la tarea, asegurate de tener el diodo schotky.. ya que a mi me fue difícil de conseguirlo...
 saludos!!!


----------



## Rigeliano (Dic 19, 2011)

Hola dinoelectro, se ve muy bien tu diseño, todo en uno, pero antes de hacerlo lo imprimí en una hoja común y note que es un poco mas grande pero solo en un eje, por ejemplo el zocalo ZIF da bien a lo ancho pero no a lo largo  es una pata y media mas, me gustaría que lo revisaras gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## dinoelectro (Dic 19, 2011)

Rigeliano dijo:


> Hola dinoelectro, se ve muy bien tu diseño, todo en uno, pero antes de hacerlo lo imprimí en una hoja común y note que es un poco mas grande pero solo en un eje, por ejemplo el zocalo ZIF da bien a lo ancho pero no a lo largo  es una pata y media mas, me gustaría que lo revisaras gracias por tu respuesta.



si es verdad, rigeliano.. el zocalo me quedo grande sin embargo es posible acomodarlo ya que el tamano de el resto de componentes no es critico... o si deseas modificar el PCB con Protel99 te adjunto el archivo

Nota: Protel99 puede provocar malfuncionamiento de los sistemas operativos vista y win7

Saludos!!!


----------



## Rigeliano (Dic 19, 2011)

Muchas gracias dinoelectro no hay problema con Protel yo tengo Altium.



Bueno solo  modifique un poco el tamaño, aunque tengo que imprimirlo y ver si esta bien, este es el archivo para los que quieran.


----------



## Nunainos (Dic 20, 2011)

Dinoelectro, felicitaciones y muchas gracias por el aporte.

Un abrazo.


----------



## d0rad0 (Dic 20, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Thunder2
> 
> Lo que tu tendrias que hacer es "*Resucitar*" tu AtMega, ahora no encuentro el thread justo y ando escaso de tiempo, pero Eclip-se habia realizado algo exacto a lo que necesitas y lo llamo *Resux*.
> 
> ...





Yo resucite algunos, con el lazarux y colocandole un cristal de 8 Mghz. Habia cambiado los fuses a oscilador externo, y pense que bueno si le ponia dicho oscilador seguramente comunicara y así fue. ESque el Resux en protoboard te puedes aburrir haciendo puentes.


----------



## dinoelectro (Dic 20, 2011)

Rigeliano dijo:


> Muchas gracias dinoelectro no hay problema con Protel yo tengo Altium.
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno solo  modifique un poco el tamaño, aunque tengo que imprimirlo y ver si esta bien, este es el archivo para los que quieran.



gracias rigeliano por tu aporte!!! (yo no podia modificarlo porque hace tiempo que no uso protel99 debido a sus problemas de compatibilidad con los nuevos sitemas operativos)



Nunainos dijo:


> Dinoelectro, felicitaciones y muchas gracias por el aporte.
> 
> Un abrazo.



igualmente gracias numainos... cualquier consulta estare a las ordenes


----------



## Hamt (Dic 22, 2011)

Muchas gracias por tu aporte Dinoelectro, me será de gran ayuda ahora que quiero aprender a programar PICs, si necesitas algo de programación de HC08 de freescale, estaré para ayudarte.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## L lawlied (Dic 23, 2011)

ola amigos yo tengo mi quemador usb pickit pero cuando intento quemar el pic 16f877a me sale este error...hex file not loaded.... si alguien pudiera ayudarme gracias....


----------



## arrivaellobo (Dic 24, 2011)

L lawlied, eso a mi me ocurre cuando cargo el .hex pero tengo el pic mal conectado. ¿Cómo lo estas conectando?


----------



## L lawlied (Dic 24, 2011)

esta bien conectado ya q el pic 16f877 como ocupa todo el espacio para poner pics no creo q lo haya puesto mal y ya descarte el pic porq lo eh quemado en uno q es serial y agarra normal


----------



## arrivaellobo (Dic 24, 2011)

Si con otro programador te graba bien, el problema es del pickit clone. ¿Es la primera vez que lo usas, o ya has grabado con él antes?


----------



## L lawlied (Dic 24, 2011)

eso es lo raro sabes puedo quemar otros pics con el pickitnormalazoo.. pero la otra vz q necesitaba hacer un proyecto con el 16f877 me salio ese error...


----------



## dinoelectro (Dic 24, 2011)

L lawlied dijo:


> eso es lo raro sabes puedo quemar otros pics con el pickitnormalazoo.. pero la otra vz q necesitaba hacer un proyecto con el 16f877 me salio ese error...



Talvez haga falta calibrar a picKIT 2.. EL SOFTWARE te da esa opcion bajo el menu "TOOLS", utiliza un multimetro y sigue paso a paso las instrucciones que te van apareciendo

saludos!!


----------



## L lawlied (Dic 24, 2011)

que si boy a intentarlo gracias amigo te pasate


----------



## Rigeliano (Dic 25, 2011)

Hola dinoelectro queria hacerte una consulta arme el programador que hiciste pero tengo un problema me manda este mensaje de error:"PICKit 2 VPP voltage level error."
No se si debe de darme en el terminal VPP 12 Voltios, si es asi solo salen 500mV.
Como descarto de que sea alguno de los puertos del PIC que esta mal, pues tuve algunos problemas al programarlo y tal vez lo dañe.


----------



## dinoelectro (Dic 26, 2011)

Rigeliano dijo:


> Hola dinoelectro queria hacerte una consulta arme el programador que hiciste pero tengo un problema me manda este mensaje de error:"PICKit 2 VPP voltage level error."
> No se si debe de darme en el terminal VPP 12 Voltios, si es asi solo salen 500mV.
> Como descarto de que sea alguno de los puertos del PIC que esta mal, pues tuve algunos problemas al programarlo y tal vez lo dañe.



hola rigeliano, sabes que olvide anotar algo muy importante... todos los transistores 2n3904 y 2n3906 debes soldarlos al contrario de lo que muestra huella... mil disculpas por ese inconveniente; el pickit es completamente funcional... saludos!!!

VPP = 12Voltios estas en lo cierto


----------



## Rigeliano (Dic 26, 2011)

Si ya me di cuenta de eso pero tarde ,  pero aun asi no deberia de darme un voltaje en el PIN 12 del PIC por que me da cero voltios que es el que controla el PWM para el VPP


----------



## Rigeliano (Dic 26, 2011)

Ya funciona perfectamente cambie los transistores y  el cristal que le puse de 4 MHZ  solo tengo que conseguir los 680uH que no encuentro en ningun lado, para probarlo tuve que ponerle como 5 bobinas en serie por lo demas funciona bien probe con 16f628A y 16f877A. Con los cambios que dijiste y la pequeña modificacion de tamaño que le hice a tu diseño creo que ya no hay excusas para no tener un programador USB. Gracias dinoelectro


----------



## dinoelectro (Dic 28, 2011)

Rigeliano dijo:


> Ya funciona perfectamente cambie los transistores y  el cristal que le puse de 4 MHZ  solo tengo que conseguir los 680uH que no encuentro en ningun lado, para probarlo tuve que ponerle como 5 bobinas en serie por lo demas funciona bien probe con 16f628A y 16f877A. Con los cambios que dijiste y la pequeña modificacion de tamaño que le hice a tu diseño creo que ya no hay excusas para no tener un programador USB. Gracias dinoelectro



felicidades rigeliano, me alergro de que te haya servido  respecto a la bobina puedes utilizar una desde 480 hasta 1000uH  

nota: el crystal debe ser de 20MHZ talves tengas inconvenientes con ese 4MHZ

en este link encontraras un pickit muy completo incluso para grabar micros que trabajan con  3.3v
http://www.micros-designs.com.ar/pickit2-clone-5v3-3v/


----------



## Rigeliano (Dic 28, 2011)

Por eso lo decia me equivoque poniendole de 4MHz por eso no funcionaba  y si pude encontrar bobinas de 680uH pero funciona en la practica desde al rededor de 300uH pero con un voltaje bajo de salida, pero como tu dices con un minimo de 480 seria lo ideal.


----------



## electronicjohndeacon (Ene 11, 2012)

Hola a todos tengo una pregunta bueno arme el programado primero en proto lo reconocio , detecta el microcontrolador (en este caso probe 16f877a y el 18f4550) , los programe , borre , verifique ; bueno todo  correcto en pocas palabras funciono muy bien . pero al hacer el diseño  para pasarlo a placa me di cuenta que cometi un error el cual fue cambiar el pin 12 por el 13 que es VPP_PUM pero a la hora de corregir el error  
en el proto resulta que ya no funciona ya no reconoce ningun pic . Regrese todo como estaba osea los pines equivocados y funciona en pocas palabras mal armado funciona y armado correctamente no a que se debe esto ?? que me recomiendan asi lo dejo tal como lo tengo con ese error y si lo dejase a asi que puede pasar ?


----------



## jfc (Ene 23, 2012)

dinoelectro dijo:


> Talvez haga falta calibrar a picKIT 2.. EL SOFTWARE te da esa opcion bajo el menu "TOOLS", utiliza un multimetro y sigue paso a paso las instrucciones que te van apareciendo
> 
> saludos!!




Buenas. A mi me falla a veces al grabar y he intentado hacer eso que pones, pero cuando te pide que ingreses el valor que estas midiendo con el voltimetro (a mi me sale 5.15v), al darle a calibrar pone: "Could not fully calibrate the unit. The USB voltage may be too low to completely calibrate"

Gracias.


----------



## Arsenic (Ene 26, 2012)

Buenas, les comento que tengo el winpic800 y el icprog... he realizado el programador jdmplus y el de pablin... ninguno me reconoce el 16F84A, por ende no graba. Soy novato en programación de pic's... me pueden ayudar?


----------



## ars (Ene 26, 2012)

Arsenic dijo:


> Buenas, les comento que tengo el winpic800 y el icprog... he realizado el programador jdmplus y el de pablin... ninguno me reconoce el 16F84A, por ende no graba. Soy novato en programación de pic's... me pueden ayudar?


No es la seccion correcta. Busca en el foro, vas a encontrar lo que necesitas.


----------



## s3f (Ene 30, 2012)

Una consulta, espero me puedan ayudar, es acerca del software Pickit2:
El pickit 2 debug express contiene todas las caracteristicas ( features ) del pickit 2 Starter Kit .... 
Gracias de antemano


----------



## OhneLitch (Feb 8, 2012)

Una pregunta
Ustedes saben con que componentes puedo reemplazar los siguientes?

MCP 6001 U
ZHCS 1000
BAT 54
FDC 6420 C
IRLML 6402

Estos hacen parte del pickit 2 original, pero en realidad no se donde conseguirlos, por lo tanto he optado por reemplazarlos, podrian ayudarme? 

Gracias!


----------



## J2C (Feb 8, 2012)

OhneLitch dijo:


> Una pregunta
> Ustedes saben con que componentes puedo reemplazar los siguientes?
> 
> MCP 6001 U
> ...


 

Te has fijado en tabla_proveedores [Witronica] .

*Todos hemos tenido el mismo problema* y en este hilo se trato una solución alternativa perdiendo algunas de la ventajas de armarlo tal cual es el PicKit2, pero manteniendo la función de programador.

Lee todo el thread y veras un par de alternativas mostradas por otros usuarios, se que es largo pero no recuerdo en que momento vi esos post's.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Arsenic (Feb 9, 2012)

arme el pickit2 clone. Todo bien, pero no me reconoce el pic 16F84A... alguien tuvo el mismo problema?


----------



## yamil2009 (Feb 10, 2012)

Y cual version de las tantas publicadas armaste?
Alguien sabe cual es la mejor? mi pregunta va por que he visto tantas modificaciones que al final uno no sabe cual es la mas recomendable.
 disculkpen si mi critica corresponde.
gracias 
atte

YAMIL


----------



## Arsenic (Feb 10, 2012)

yamil2009 la de moyano... no me reconoce el pic 16f84a (con otros aún no he podido probar y creo que tampoco podré, porque ya empiezan las mesas de la facultad y las tengo que preparar)


----------



## jfc (Feb 11, 2012)

Arsenic, te reconoce el ordenador al Pickit2? Segun recuerdo, en el esquemático que yo monté estaban al revés el data+ y data- del conector usb.


----------



## Arsenic (Feb 11, 2012)

jfc si me lo reconoce: Pickit2 found and connected me dice y cuando le descargo el software, lo instala sin problemas...


----------



## henry mijael (Feb 15, 2012)

alguien me facilite las plas de este pickit 2 clone













Imagen JPEG (.jpg)



alguien me facilite las plas de este pickit 2 clone












Imagen JPEG (.jpg)

de esta imagen
Imagen JPEG (.jpg)


----------



## J2C (Feb 15, 2012)

henry mijael

Ante todo no repitas el pedido. Si ves que no suben las imagenes dinos de que número de post las has sacado asi te podremos ayudar.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## veranito (Feb 15, 2012)

Espero que esta pregunta no se haya repetido demasiadas veces. Estoy comenzando a intentar programar dsPic´s. He comprado un Kit el MPlab Starter Kit for dsPic DSC. La versión de MPlab que viene en el CD es la 8.21. La instalo y me dió un poco de lata el driver usb, pero al final funciona. Trae el compilador C30, que es el que se utiliza para trabajar con los pics 16 bits. Después he instalado la última versión de MPLAB 8.83 y me ocurre que al parecer no trae los archivos ejecutables gcc.exe para trabajar en C30 tool suite, solo encuentro los de gcc.exe del C32 tool suite. Mi pregunta es ¿Porque no los trae? o ¿es que el C32 funciona igual con los pics de 16 bits?.
Gracias.


----------



## J2C (Feb 15, 2012)

veranito dijo:


> Espero que esta pregunta no se haya repetido demasiadas veces. Estoy comenzando a intentar programar dsPic´s. He comprado un Kit el MPlab Starter Kit for dsPic DSC. La versión de MPlab que viene en el CD es la 8.21. La instalo y me dió un poco de lata el driver usb, pero al final funciona. Trae el compilador C30, que es el que se utiliza para trabajar con los pics 16 bits. Después he instalado la última versión de MPLAB 8.83 y me ocurre que al parecer no trae los archivos ejecutables gcc.exe para trabajar en C30 tool suite, solo encuentro los de gcc.exe del C32 tool suite. Mi pregunta es ¿Porque no los trae? o ¿es que el C32 funciona igual con los pics de 16 bits?.
> Gracias.


 

Veranito

Pero vos preguntas por un tema de *Software* en un thread de *Hardware*, como que nada que ver !!!!.


Deberias preguntar en un thread de Software adecuado.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## veranito (Feb 15, 2012)

Gracias Juanka. 
Pensaba que las personas que grababan Pic´s debian estar familiarizados en crear sus programas previamente, con herramientas parecidas a MPLAB u otros entornos parecidos. No creo que grabar pic´s sea solo copiar y pegar código.
Perdona por mi intromisión.


----------



## Rigeliano (Feb 15, 2012)

Creo que se refería que en este hilo solo se trata problemas de el programador USB físicamente (hardware del Pickit clone) no del software que utilizamos para compilarlos o hacer el programa por eso la mayoría de preguntas son de los esquemas del circuito pero aun así creo que no hay que limitar el tema.


----------



## J2C (Feb 15, 2012)

Veranito

Nunca dije: 


veranito dijo:


> ...... Pensaba que las personas que grababan Pic´s debian estar familiarizados en crear sus programas previamente, con herramientas parecidas a MPLAB u otros entornos parecidos. .....


 
Pero acaso, *tu vais de copas recorriendo verdulerias* ???, NO. Cada cosa en su lugar por que sino se desvirtua el sentido del tema en cuestión. Hubiese sido peor si pulsaba el link *¿Mensaje Inapropiado?*, y diciendo que el mensaje estaba "fuera de lugar".

Para mas datos tienes el foro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f26/ donde se tratan temas de _*Interfaces y Programación de Diseño Digital*_.




Rigeliano

Exactamente, pero se ve que *[Modo Ironico ON]* en lugar de guardar la comida en el frezzer la guarda en el baño  *[Modo Ironico OFF]. *Cada cosa en su lugar por que sino se desvirtua el sentido del tema en cuestión.




Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: Moderadores, si corresponde el F29, AVANTI !!!!!.-


----------



## R-Mario (Feb 17, 2012)

Hola, es cierto lo que comentan en los ultimos mensajes, este tema esta bastante extenso como para leerlo todo y saber cual es el ultimo circuito que funciona bien, seria bueno que actualizaran el primer mensaje con los archivos que incluyen las ultimas mejoras, lo quiero armar pero voy en la pagina 21 y ya me canse de leer quejas, sugerencias y dudas


----------



## ars (Feb 17, 2012)

Buenas gente, les dejo el programador que me arme yo, el circuito es el de  Felixls, lo único que cambie yo fue el PCB, porque prefería pistas mas anchas y tener un plano de masa.
Dejo todos los archivos por si alguien le interesa armarlo.


----------



## R-Mario (Feb 17, 2012)

Bueno como no tengo un pic18f2550 en dip solo en smd tendre que hacer mi propia placa con la mescle de componentes smd y Through-hole


----------



## Meta (Feb 19, 2012)

ars dijo:


> Buenas gente, les dejo el programador que me arme yo, el circuito es el de  Felixls, lo único que cambie yo fue el PCB, porque prefería pistas mas anchas y tener un plano de masa.
> Dejo todos los archivos por si alguien le interesa armarlo.



Buenísimo.
En mi caso no monto ninguno porque compré una DemoBoards que viene el Clone del PicKit 2. Dentro de una semana lo tendré en casa.

¿Para cuándo el PicKit 3?

Con el tiempo lo terminarán haciendo la gente.


----------



## manuelguillen (Feb 21, 2012)

hola buenas noches 
ase un tiempo me puse a buscar mucha info sobre el pic kit clone y me interese por uno en especial en el diagrama y en la relación de materiales pos pedían un inductor de 1mH 
en si me doy con la sorpresa de k no lo puedo ubicar en ningún sitio y no se si alguien me podría decir como hago para solucionar este pequeñísimo problema es para el programador en el cual se pueden variar los voltajes 
por favor ayúdenme o si alguien sabe de algún otro en el k no necesite ese elemento pero k si pueda variar el voltaje por favor les agradecería k me lo dijeran por favor 
cuídense y gracias


----------



## colmenares58 (Feb 22, 2012)

señores como hago para armar mi quemador con el zip en la misma tarjeta les agradezco


----------



## foxil (Feb 22, 2012)

manuelguillen dijo:


> hola buenas noches
> ase un tiempo me puse a buscar mucha info sobre el pic kit clone y me interese por uno en especial en el diagrama y en la relación de materiales pos pedían un inductor de 1mH
> en si me doy con la sorpresa de k no lo puedo ubicar en ningún sitio y no se si alguien me podría decir como hago para solucionar este pequeñísimo problema es para el programador en el cual se pueden variar los voltajes
> por favor ayúdenme o si alguien sabe de algún otro en el k no necesite ese elemento pero k si pueda variar el voltaje por favor les agradecería k me lo dijeran por favor
> cuídense y gracias


Según se la única bobina que se requiere es de 620mH, y esta puede varia entre 220 y 620. Si la bonina de 1mH a la que te refieres es la que se ponen en serie con la alimentación esa no es tan necesaria. Igual para facilitar las cosas te recomiendo usar:
https://sites.google.com/site/proyectosymicros/
También lee los consejos sobre programadores y tarjetas de entrenamiento, que algunitos les hace falta leer para que no comentan horrores, y lo peor es que piensan que están haciendo lo mejor, confundiendo a los que recién se inicien en los microcontroladores.


----------



## el_patriarca (Feb 23, 2012)

hola a todos, supongo que ya han leído esta petición muchas veces y espero que no moleste mi consulta. y es que deseo hacer un grabador de pic's y me perdí en el hilo ya que hay varios diseños y no se cual es el que debo armar y por donde debo empezar.

si alguien puede guiarme paso a paso que es lo que tengo que hacer le estaría muy agradecido. es que nunca hice un grabador antes.


----------



## manuelguillen (Feb 27, 2012)

hola 
como estaN
me gustaria saber si me puedeN ayudar tengo una pequeña duda estoy siguiendo el diagrama para poder armar el pic kit 2 y me encuentro con un pequeño problema entre los materiales mencionan un inductor de 680uH y la verdad es k no lo encuentro sabes talves con que otro valor lo puedo remplazar por favor me pueden ayudar?


----------



## J2C (Feb 27, 2012)

Manuelguillen

Como esta indicado en muchas respuestas de este thread puedes reemplazarlo por otro inductor de cualquier valor comprendido entre 470µH y 1000µH (1mH).

Sino consigues un inductor de valores comprendidos entre esos dos, puedes colocar dos o tres en serie hasta que logres un valor comprendido entre los limites.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## manuelguillen (Feb 27, 2012)

gracias Juanka ya estoy manos a la obra y solo me faltara el inductor para empesar a ensamblarlo
gracias

me pregunto si tienes algun comentario para el post de el_patriarca me ayudaria de paso a mi gracias


----------



## J2C (Feb 27, 2012)

Manuelguillen

No respondi a ese post por que lo leí como alguien que pretende que los demas lean todo el thread (2422 post) por el y le digan que hacer, sera que yo empeze a leerlo y no moleste a nadie.

Hay muchas variantes de placas realizadas y no me interesa desmerecer la de ninguno de los demas foristas que quisieron realizar su propia versión de plaqueta, yo también realize la mia propia.

Tu hiciste una pregunta concreta y opte por responderte. 

Edit:
El esquematico es siempre el mismo del post #1 y de la manera mas resumida siendo funcional para todo excepto en los µControladores de 3.3V; en el caso particular de mi diseño agregue algo mas en base a los materiales que consegui en Bs. As. pero sin llegar a ser una copia exacta del PicKit2 de Microchip.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## manuelguillen (Feb 27, 2012)

mmmmmm bueno recuerdo k tambien ase algun tiempo pregunte lo mismo que el_patriarca y segui tu consejo y lei todo el tema muchas platicas y muchos trabajos bueno pero al fin encontre una por cual decidirme asi k si estas en lo correcto lo mejor es revisar todo el tema para poder saber de que te trata todo esto muchas gracias Juanka espero k me salga mi programador y si tengo alguna duda ya se donde me pueden ayudar muchas gracias


----------



## J2C (Feb 27, 2012)

Manuelguillen 

Tu has comparado varios de los posteados y elegiste alguno, es *lo mejor*.

Puede que quien lo posteo no esta entrando en el Foro, pero si tienes dudas y colocando el esquema y diseño que has realizado podras contar con la nuestra ayuda en caso de tener problemas.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## manuelguillen (Feb 29, 2012)

buenas noches 
pero tengo una preguntita 
arme el circuito en el cual se puede variar el voltaje de 5v a 3.3v y a la primera no funciono 
la segunda ves que lo arme tampoco funciono y la tercera ves tampoco funciono mi pregunta es si en algun momento a alguien le paso lo mismo que ami o si hay algun paso que me olvide de aser o nose llevo todo el dia en el mismo circuito y aun no llego que la computadora lo reconosca
porfavor alguien me puede ayudar?????????????


----------



## jorge6923 (Feb 29, 2012)

hola amigo, aun recuerdo ese programador.. estuve todo el día tratando de que funcione, no funcionaba por un solo motivo, una pista salio mal al quemarlo en el acido, lo corregi y funciono... solo es cuestion de que revises el circuito paso a paso, y te daras cuenta del error, suerte... SI FUNCIONA¡¡¡¡ LO GARANTIZO


----------



## manuelguillen (Feb 29, 2012)

una pregunta Jorge 
la pista vdd_tgt de donde sale primero para tomar alimentacio
y la segunda pregunta es el interruptor para que funcion esta por que en el diagrama la instalacion es solo como paso pero no indica nada o te agradeceria si me pudieras pasar tu diagrama para compararlo con el mio como dices que el tuyo esta funcionando bueno me agradaria revisarlo talves encuentro alguna novedad porfavor


----------



## jorge6923 (Feb 29, 2012)

haber, de eso hace mucho tiempo que lo arme hace como 3 años.. estoy viejito jajajja mira, lo que hice fue darle seguimiento al diagrama que te entrega esta pagina, lo segui pista por pista con el eagle me acuerdo, y al final me di cuenta que no estaba haciendo contacto dos pistas. lo solde lo prove y listo funciono. Ten paciencia, poco a poco encontraras el error date cuenta que las pistas son muy finas, es posible que no haya salido bien el impreso. Te digo esto por que mis demas compañeros no les funciono tambien, pero les dije que hicieran el seguimiento y les funciono, el diagrama es perfecto, si funciona LO GARANTIZO... Saludos un eterno amante de la electronica. Un abrazo fraterno desde  Arequipa - Perú.


----------



## manuelguillen (Feb 29, 2012)

mmmmmmmm aun no lo paso a impreso solo estoy probando lo en proto 
tambien estoy en arequipa
estoy en este diagrama es el que usaste??????????


----------



## jorge6923 (Feb 29, 2012)

no es ese, el diseño que encontre se llamaba "MI PROPIO PICKIT 2. rar" que estaba en estos foros.. mmmm era un diagrama que tenia zocalo zip. Ahora no lo tengo a la mano.. ya de eso hace mucho..


----------



## jorge6923 (Mar 1, 2012)

esta en el eagle, fijate que el jumper sirve para cuando quieras usar pics de 40 pines como el 16f877 y la otra posicion del jumper es para los pics como el 16f84 etc etc, esta claro en el esquematico de eagle.. suerte!!!!!!


----------



## manuelguillen (Mar 1, 2012)

ok gracias sera mi segunda opcion la verdad es que estoy interesado en el esquematico que subi por el jumper que esta para cambiar el voltaje


----------



## J2C (Mar 1, 2012)

Manuelguillen

El programador que colocaste en tu post #2430 ha sido elaborado por _Suky_ en otro foro y es *100% Funcional*!!!.

Como te dice Jorge6923 y por las experiencias que he leido en este thread siempre que algun forista tuvo problemas ha sido algun problema de transistores mal colocados, falsos, errores de armado, pistas en cortocircuito y/ó todo lo que se te pueda ocurrir.

Por otra parte los foristas que han realizado pruebas en el Protoboard siempre han tenido problemas de falsos contactos de los Protoboard's; no hay una solución mágica y solo te queda *revisar y revisar hasta encontrar el error*. Pensa que el circuito lo tienes delante tuyo y nadie puede verlo ni tocarlo a travéz del monitor.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## manuelguillen (Mar 1, 2012)

acabo de volver a armarlo y cuando lo conecte a la pc lo reconocio el programa pero ahora ya no kiere volver a leerlo llega alimentacion normal pero no llega a aver comunicacion de datos ahora ya no lo detecta ayudenme poorfavor



acabo de volver a conectarlo despues soldar nuevamente la entrada usb cuadrada y si esta ves yase como funcioan claro k en proto pero ya esta vivo muajajaja
sigo con la duda del pork que del interruptor si cuando esta activado no reconoce el programa y cuando esta desactivado si lo ace por k por k¿
esta ves si quisiera pedirles una manito ya lo tengo armado el pic kit 2 y si funciona pero me gustaria saber como lo puedo provar sin tener un socalo zip ya k esa sera la regunda parte del armado (mañana) pero aun tengo campo en el proto y si tengo otros programas para el pic 16f84 para poder probarlo la ayuda que les pido es un tanto simple solo k despiues de dos dias recien saldre a comer algo jajaja
quisiera saber como lo puedo instalara el pic a las salidas porfavor una manito ya me falta solo eso porfaaaaaaaaaaa
bueno espero que tengan un buen dia ya que el mio recien empieza gracias


----------



## J2C (Mar 1, 2012)

Manuelguillen



manuelguillen dijo:


> .....sigo con la duda del pork que del interruptor si cuando esta activado no reconoce el programa y cuando esta desactivado si lo ace por k por k¿.......


Lee el Manual del PicKit2 de Microchip y sabras *el PORQUE!!*!  de ese interruptor.






manuelguillen dijo:


> ...... esta ves si quisiera pedirles una manito ya lo tengo armado el pic kit 2 y si funciona pero me gustaria saber como lo puedo provar sin tener un socalo zip ya k esa sera la regunda parte del armado (mañana) pero aun tengo campo en el proto y si tengo otros programas para el pic 16f84 para poder .......... quisiera saber como lo puedo instalara el pic a las salidas porfavor una manito ya me falta solo eso porfaaaaaaaaaaa.......


Lee el Manual del PicKit2 de Microchip y el thread y sabras *el COMO!!*!  conectar el programador sin tener un Zócalo ZIF, por que ese pedido demuestra que quien lo hace no tiene la menor idea de por que esta haciendo este ú otro programador.




No pretendas que los demas se pongan a leer y pierdan *SU* tiempo para hacerte un resumen a ti!!!, todos tenemos ocupaciones!! :enfadado: !!! y si te lo damos servido tu *NO APRENDERAS NUNCA!!*!!.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## mrram (Mar 5, 2012)

A todas las ciento y tantas respuestas en este maravilloso post, gracias me han ilustrado y me han dado luces sobre todo lo relacionado a PIC, de verdad mil gracias, pero me encuentro en un pequeño problemita que estoy seguro que alguno de los "guru" (con mucho respeto) me podrá ayudar, llevo más de una semana tratando de conseguir uno de los componentes de este proyecto (especificamente: "C5 - 470nf/50v/20% tolerancia.") sencillamente no hay, si alguien sabe por cuál otro componente podría sustituirlo (mayor valor, menor valor, no se) agradeceria infinitamente su ayuda. Gracias anticipadas y en espera de una oportuna respuesta se despide, Juan Carlos (mrram)





			
				mrram dijo:
			
		

> A todas las ciento y tantas respuestas en este maravilloso post, gracias me han ilustrado y me han dado luces sobre todo lo relacionado a PIC, de verdad mil gracias, pero me encuentro en un pequeño problemita que estoy seguro que alguno de los "guru" (con mucho respeto) me podrá ayudar, llevo más de una semana tratando de conseguir uno de los componentes de este proyecto (especificamente: "C5 - 470nf/50v/20% tolerancia.") sencillamente no hay, si alguien sabe por cuál otro componente podría sustituirlo (mayor valor, menor valor, no se) agradeceria infinitamente su ayuda. Gracias anticipadas y en espera de una oportuna respuesta se despide, Juan Carlos (mrram)



Me imagino que buscando varios que colocados en paralelo me den los 470nf, por favor, corrijanme si me equivoco. Lo pienso partiendo de la forma de encontrar CT = C1 + C2 ... + Cn.


----------



## J2C (Mar 5, 2012)

Mrram


mrram dijo:


> .... Me imagino que buscando varios que colocados en paralelo me den los 470nf, por favor, corrijanme si me equivoco. Lo pienso partiendo de la forma de encontrar CT = C1 + C2 ... + Cn.


 
Es correcto lo que tu dices colocando otros en paralelo, pero creeria que nadie ha tenido problemas para conseguir ese capacitor de *470nF* = *.47 µF*, si lo consigues de 25V/50V/100V es igual también. Como ejemplo yo he colocado uno de *1.0µF 50V* y me ha funcionado sin problemas el PicKit2-Clone. Es mejor que sea Ceramico Multicapa o solo Ceramico común.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## manuelguillen (Mar 5, 2012)

buenas tardes quisiera hacerles una consulta por favor acabo de crear el pickit 2 y si la pc ya lo reconoce y esta todo muy bien pero al momento que pongo para calibrar no que acepta el voltaje que introduzco el voltaje que me entregan los pines 2 y 3 son de 4.7v me agradaría saber que voltaje es el necesario para poder calibrarlo bien por favor ley el manual pero no me dice nada al respecto y bueno después de eso todo lo demás si funciona llega a reconocer el pic y llega a borrar pero cada ves que intento alguna operación me sale un mensaje que me dice "pickit 2 vdd voltage level error check target and retry operation,,,,,,,,,,, bueno les agraderia que me pudieran ayudar y muchas gracias dentro de poco les mandare el esquematico y las fotos de la placa acabada porfavor ayudenme ya lei el manual pero no encuentro solucion gracias


----------



## J2C (Mar 5, 2012)

Manuelguillen

Por lo visto no has leido el archivo *PicKit2-J2C.pdf* que esta en mi post *#1250* (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/320841/) de este thread.

Dale una leida a la primer página (_mentira_) y veras como solucionar tu problema.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## J2C (Mar 6, 2012)

Manuelguillen 

Eso lo hice casi dos años atras, al medir con el tester me daba 4.75V y colocaba el valor y me daba el mensaje, sabiendo que no es grave alimentarlos a 4.75 y que funcionen los PIC's opte por mentir en la casilla de validación del control con 4.95v y no tuve mas problemas.

En el aspecto técnico, el tener esas pequeñas diferencias de tensiones es debido a que no usamos los mismos componente que usa Microchip cuando fabrica sus PicKit2 originales; pasa por los reemplazos que efectuamos todos nosotros de acuerdo a lo que conseguimos donde vivimos.

En pocas palabras, ese es un *PicKit2-Clone* y como siempre que se copia algo se pierden pequeños detalles, si no tienes interes en perder funcionalidades habia hace mas de 24 años un filosofo popular en Argentina que decia: "_Poniendose estaba la Gansa_"!!! que traducido significa algo asi como "*Pone los billetes y comprate el Programador Original*"!!!.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## manuelguillen (Mar 6, 2012)

lo pense toda la noche por ende no dormi bien , soñe con el pickit 2, pero al final comprendi que el que todos armamos es una copia del original y es cierto en toda copia no esperfecta y mas si es una imitacion coincido con tigo Juanka al decir que por ser una copia se pierden algunas funciones basicas pero bueno creo que los que armamos el pickit 2 o por lo menos en mi caso es para tener un instrumento que me permita realizar el proceso de grabado de un pic en cualkier pc y sin duda la gama mas alta de pics programables y anoche probe con varios y si los llega a reconocer y programar y bueno creo que puedo decir tarea culminada en lo que es el proceso de armado, ademas solo soy un principiuante en esto y en lo posterior llegare a superar ese pequeño inconveniente 
doy gracias a las personas que crearon este foro en especial a las personas que me ayudaron con todo este proceso y bueno como todos salos que vieron todos los comentarios que puse use el diagrama de Suky y lo modifique algunas cosiyas basicas y bueno tambien use el diagrama de Gatox que me parecion muy interesante poder tener los dos dispositivos montados uno sobre otro, tambien use toda la documentacion posible asi como el manual del pickit 2 en español primera parte , segunda parte y el manual completo en ingles, tambien el minitutorial del pickit2 y claro el de dudas y aclaraciones de J2C, aunque aun me faltan una buena base para poder poner mi pickit 2 aqui les mando las fotos de mi pequeño trabajo terminado espero comenten 
muchas gracias por todo 
gracias juanka



aqui algunas imagenes de el pickit 2 clone


----------



## manuelguillen (Mar 6, 2012)

aqui algunas imagenes de el pickit 2 conectado a la pc y funcionando la prueba fue con un pic 16f84a


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 6, 2012)

Felicitaciones ! Te interesaría que tu diseño esté en la primera página del foro ? La idea es para que los diseños completos estén en la primera página del hilo para que todos puedan descargarlos...
los requisitos están en la primera página del post.


----------



## MORFOMEN14 (Mar 9, 2012)

hola saludos a todos x aca en este foro mil disculpa x tiempo sin conexion  pero hoy btratare de subir al fin el programador que pude realizar con ayudas de ustedes ademas un entrenador de pics que solo sirve para pic de 40 pines es decir 16f877 y 18f4550 entre otros. bueno como recien termine la ingenieria no he tenido tiempo de estar x aca y ahora comense un pots grado en telecomunicaciones e igual estoy full ocupado solo espero poder conectarme mas seguido sin mas a que hacer referencia exitos a todos en el foro y saludos



bueno espero sea de su ayuda


----------



## mrram (Mar 11, 2012)

Buenas noches, aquí está el resumen de un trabajo interesante que sin la ayuda de esta comunidad, quizas se hubiera quedado en el papel. Un millón de gracias.


----------



## el_patriarca (Mar 17, 2012)

J2C dijo:


> Manuelguillen
> 
> No respondi a ese post por que lo leí como alguien que pretende que los demas lean todo el thread (2422 post) por el y le digan que hacer, sera que yo empeze a leerlo y no moleste a nadie.
> 
> ...





por favor no te sientas obligado a aclararme alguna duda si la tengo, si no deseas hacerlo no lo hagas. de todas maneras te agradezco mucho por darte el tiempo de responder a las dudas de los foreros, entre ellos yo, pero no te puedes dar la libertad de poner palabras en mi boca y decir que yo estoy pidiéndole a alguien que revise todos los post por mí, porque no he hecho eso. estoy consciente que ningún forero se va a dar el trabajo de revisar todo el hilo por mi. solo he pedido que alguien me oriente y eso lo has hecho: era tan simple como escribir lo que cito y resalto en letra grande, el resto del post está muy por demás y eso me molesta y por eso estoy escribiendo este post.

de haber sabido que todos los grabadores aquí expuestos se basan en el mismo diseño y que todos funcionan de la misma manera, no habría hecho mi consulta. un amigo me lo dijo así que me puse a armar el grabador del primer post. ahora gracias a dios ya tengo mi grabador y funciona de maravilla. y si de alguna forma puedo ayudar a otro a que lo logre también pues lo voy a hacer y si no quiero hacerlo pues no lo haré, y los comentarios y valoraciones me los guardaré para mí.


----------



## J2C (Mar 17, 2012)

El_patriarca

Pero si en tu post dijiste:


el_patriarca dijo:


> ..... y me perdí en el hilo ya que hay varios diseños y no se cual es el que debo armar .....


Yo deduci que no habías impreso los esquemáticos de esos diseños ni te habías sentado con los mismos a ver cuales eran las diferencias que tenian entre ellos (hubieses comprobado tu que no había diferencias). Cosa que si hice yo en su momento hace 3 años y al tiempo subi al thread mi propio diseño con modificaciones según mis inteses basado en el colocado en el post #1.




el_patriarca dijo:


> ..... estoy consciente que ningún forero se va a dar el trabajo de revisar todo el hilo por mi. .....


Se nota que no lees seguido el Foro y ves las preguntas que hacen muchisimos foristas en el resto de los thread's que terminan con sus mensajes en el Foro29 con recomendaciones de leer las "Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)" sobre todo la 16.


Por otra parte te recomiendo que leas el primer post de este thread https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/esta-aqui-tema-8069/ quee corresponde a "Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)" y le prestes especial atención a las reglas: 16 , 3 y 6 . Veras que tu pedido cae justo en ellas.


Por otra parte si le respondi a Manuelguillen cuando se refirio a tu pregunta, lo hize por que 


J2C dijo:


> ..... Tu hiciste una pregunta concreta y opte por responderte. .....


El pregunto algo *CONCRETO* y por otra parte es *una opción* del resto de los foristas responder o no a preguntas como la tuya. 


Si te molesto el comentario en mi respuesta a ManuelGuillen te digo: *Lo Siento*.

Tema cerrado para mi. 



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## lion hearted (Mar 20, 2012)

oigan conecto el pickit que hice a la compu y me dice que el dispositivo no lo reconoce el diagrama es el de moyano y anexo mi diseño de pcb wizard para ver si alguien encuentra un error y si me avisan.

un dato mas la resistencia de 2.7k la sustitui por una de 2.2k pues no tengo por el momento otra creen que eso este afectando.


----------



## J2C (Mar 20, 2012)

Lion hearted


lion hearted dijo:


> oigan conecto el pickit que hice a la compu y me dice que el dispositivo no lo reconoce el diagrama es el de moyano y anexo mi diseño de pcb wizard para ver si alguien encuentra un error y si me avisan. .....


Ese esquema tiene un error en la conexión del conector USB en los pines #2 y #3 hacia el 18F2250 y fue comentado muchisimas veces en el thread, lo puede solucionar conectado en forma cruzada las resistencias de 22Ω, fijate que el pin #2 del USB debe ir al pin #15 del PIC y el pin #3 del USB al pin #16 del PIC. No te ha quemado el PIC esa mala conexión.





lion hearted dijo:


> ..... un dato mas la resistencia de 2.7k la sustitui por una de 2.2k pues no tengo por el momento otra creen que eso este afectando.


La resistencia de 2,7 KΩ conectada entre masa y el pin #2 de PIC *debe ser de 2,7 KΩ* y como la otra de *4,7 KΩ* al +5V. Con esas dos resistencias se controla que se *genere correctamente la tensión de VPP so pena de quemar los µControladores que conectes para programar*.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## lion hearted (Mar 21, 2012)

gracias J2C voy a corregir eso cuanto antes


----------



## SISKO (Mar 23, 2012)

manuelguillen (o alguien mas) podrias decirme cuales archivos usaste para armar el programador? Estoy buscando el proyecto pero no lo encuentro.

Otra duda tambien, es esta la manera general de conectar los los diferentes pics? http://www.winpic800.com//descargas/REV2/ZIF_10_12_16_18_24_93_rev2.pdf


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 23, 2012)

> manuelguillen (o alguien mas) podrias decirme cuales archivos usaste para armar el programador? Estoy buscando el proyecto pero no lo encuentro.


 Usá los archivos que están en la primera página del post.



> Otra duda tambien, es esta la manera general de conectar los los diferentes pics? http://www.winpic800.com//descargas/...24_93_rev2.pdf


Es correcto, podés usar esa forma de conección también.

Un saludo !


----------



## SISKO (Mar 23, 2012)

Estaba interesado en el proyecto que utilizo manuelguillen por que:
1) me parece mas compacto
2) no uso el programa (PCB Express?) que se uso para hacer el pcb por lo tanto no puedo ver el lado de los componentes de la placa del proyecto que está en la primer pagina
3) *Estoy muy interesado en la placa con el zocalo ZIF*

Gracias por tu aporte igual! Lo tendre en cuenta!


----------



## manuelguillen (Mar 23, 2012)

gracias sisko y disculpa la demora por responderte es que estaba en el mismo proyecto pero en otro diseño que me parece muy interesante y mas resumido asi k pronto posteare las fotos y demas 
para empesar es como te dice Moyano que uses el diagrama de la primera pagina funciona muy bien pero primeramante te recomiendo que lo armes un protoboard ya que asi podras tener con mas exactitud los valores de los componentes y ademas me parese que se te ara mucho mas facil poder entenderlo bueno eso fue lo que me paso a mi

segundo para yo lograr mi diseño lo que ise fue fusioinar varios diseños de todo el tema expuesto y de diversos creadores de esa forma pude llegara a tener mi propio diseño que si te das cuenta en las fotos es montado uno sobre otro para que sea mucho mas compacto 

te recomiendo que le des una leida a todo el tema encontraras cosas muy interesantes pero si quieres que te de una mano esta bien pero especificame en que te puedo ayudar 
jajajajaja para y poder armar mi programador me demore como cuatro meses mientras me empapaba con todo el tema y diferentes referencias y demas 

bueno sisko espero cualquier otro mensaje de tu parte y solo has tus consultas estos dias estare mas metido en el foro 
saludos


----------



## SISKO (Mar 23, 2012)

Muchas gracias manuelguillen por la predisposición!
Leí las primeras y ultimas paginas de este tema, a lo del medio le di una leída general. En lo que necesitaría  me ayudes es en facilitarme el diseño de las placas, porque realmente me gusta tu proyecto o algún link si es que esto lo sacaste de otra pagina.

Como alternativa encontre esto http://www.sprut.de/electronic/pic/projekte/brenner8/index.htm#b8p


----------



## manuelguillen (Mar 23, 2012)

jajajajjajaja interesante el enlace pero sabes el diseño es propio o personalisado o como kieras llamarlo eso depende de ti de como kieras que lo puedas crear tu mismo el mio es creoado en el eagle 5.11 y es el diseño de moyano lo demas es solo darle forma y claro lo demas es gracias a los 4 meses de investigacion jajajaja



para empesar has de saber que a lo largo de todo el tema hay muchos pero muchos diseños y teorias y todo lo que creas necesario para armar el tuyo asi k una ves mas te recomiendo que le des una leida a todo el tema y te decidas cual prefieres tu


----------



## SISKO (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok manuelguillen, entiendo que no quieras compartir tu diseño. 
Me empezare a diseñar mi propia placa entonces, previamente leida del post.
Gracias!


----------



## manuelguillen (Mar 23, 2012)

si revisas algo antes veras que comparti el esquematico y seria injusto decirte que agas este diseño u otro por k hay muchos pero esperate te mando mi placa ruteadaquedate en linea

te recuerdo que debes de tener un programador jdm para empesar


----------



## SISKO (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok gracias! 
Programador jdm tengo. Primero me habia echo esto http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes2/nota18.htm pero no anda, está mal el diseño de placa.
El que tengo actualmente le diseñe la placa por mi cuenta


----------



## manuelguillen (Mar 23, 2012)

en los jdm por lo jeneral cuando no corre es por la configuracion del programa y pos por lo general yo uso los programas win pic e icprog creo k son asi

quieres todo el ruteo nada mas osea la cara para imprimir u la de arriba


----------



## SISKO (Mar 23, 2012)

Asi es, Icprog es el que uso. El problema con el quemador jdm que arme era que era inconsistente el esquematico con el diseño de la pcb


----------



## manuelguillen (Mar 23, 2012)

espero te sirva pero de verdad te recomiendo que lo rutees tu mismo en unos dias pondre un esque mucho mas pequeño y en lo real sale como en la mitad de tamaño
tambien pondre fotos y demas


----------



## SISKO (Mar 23, 2012)

Muchas gracias Manuel! De verdad!
Esperaré con ansias el nuevo diseño!


----------



## mikeekim (Mar 31, 2012)

Buenas, alguien ha probado alguna base zif para el pickit 2 clone de 1 solo zif de los que hay publicados por todo este hilo? quiero disminuir el tamaño de mi pickit2 clone colocandole solo 1 zif.


----------



## peep387 (Mar 31, 2012)

tendra por debajo un modelo de pic smd que valga..
la verdad que yo tambin tengo que mirar si me curro uno. la verdad que me a encantado lo largo e este pos para acerme una idea. y esta muy chulo el mini ese. me a encantao, vamos. jejejejej.
lo malo sera ala hora ddel programa aver cual podra ser el mas actual y eficiente.. o son todos iguales??

un cordial saludo


----------



## manuelguillen (Mar 31, 2012)

la base zif es con la coneccion universal que sale en todo sitio depende de ti como lo adecues y si funciona a la perfeccion 

peep387 que es lo que andas buscando en si todos los modelos aqui diseñados son en base de la primera pagina de este tema 
y si quieres construir uno lo mejor seria que leas todo el tema y elijas el que creas que es mejor para ti


----------



## BKAR (Mar 31, 2012)

o defrente a este tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/base-zif-pickit2-17166/index2.html

o el del mensaje _#1048_, de este mismo el cual yo me hice!!


----------



## R-Mario (Mar 31, 2012)

Ni modo voy a tener que aprender a usar PICs, asi que empeze armando el pickit2 lo probe y funciono a la primera sin mas ni mas, aunque me surgio una pequeña duda.

Porque en MPLAB cuando seleccionas el pickit2 y luego quieres elegir una memoria para programarla pues dice que no es compatible con memorias, por cierto dice que tampoco es compatible con el PIC16f84 cosa que me dejo asi  y luego asi :enfadado::enfadado: la cosa es que ya lo probe con otro 18f2550 y lo programa bien de hecho ya hice algunas pruebas y todo bien.

La pregunta es existe otro programa que pueda manejar al pickit 2


----------



## Meta (Mar 31, 2012)

Buenísimo.

Ver el archivo adjunto 70114

Me gusta ver estas cosas.

Buen trabajo.


----------



## J2C (Mar 31, 2012)

Ajna

Por supuesto que el PicKit2 tiene su propio software en la pagina de Microchip http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1406&dDocName=en023805 , selecciona el *PicKit2 V2.61* y te da el link de descarga http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/PICkit 2 v2.61.00 Setup A.zip .




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Meta (Mar 31, 2012)

hola:
Desde el 2010 está la* PicKit2 V2.61 *y me vino en el CD-ROM con ese en la DemoBoard, espero que no lo avandonen.*
*


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 1, 2012)

Gracias J2C, despues de que publique el mensaje me di cuenta de la existencia de pickit2 v2.61, en fin  de todos modos probe con unas eeproms 24LC01, 02, 08, 32, y 64 y no pude leer ni programar a ninguna, y de las eeprom 93c pues ni supe como conectarla, por cierto para que es el sexto pin en el pickit2 original que el clone no tiene???


----------



## Meta (Abr 1, 2012)

Buenas:

Ahora que dices, el PicKit 2 lee y graba EEPROM 24LC1025 por poner un ejemplo. No sabía eso. Compré el USB-PIC'School 2010 que es el compatible con el software que nombran arriba y de la misma versión. se lo pregunté al vendedor, deque haber que contesta aunque sea añadir compoenntes a parte.

Es bueno saberlo.

En fin, ya que Pickit 3 ha mejorado, se está mejorando, añadiendo funciones del 2 y añadiendo cosas nuevas, para no tener problemas, mejor obtener el original y no estamos con tonterías y trabadas de año.

Saludo.


----------



## Meta (Abr 1, 2012)

Hola:

La palabra correcta o sustituto de ella, si acaso es, "problemas". me hace más ilusión hacerla yo mismo, al mismo tiempo como la original está verde, mejor protegida que también puedo mandarla a diseñar. No te sale rentable y tienes problemas. No siempre es así, en tema de PicKit clone si da problemas. 

Terminarán sacado el 4 en pocos años.


----------



## BKAR (Abr 1, 2012)

Meta dijo:


> ....
> Terminarán sacado el 4 en pocos años.



y yo aun con el VVP error level ese que me atormenta en el clone 2,
bueno aun no le he metido ganas que digamos en resolverlo...


----------



## J2C (Abr 1, 2012)

Ajna


Ajna dijo:


> ..... en fin de todos modos probe con unas eeproms 24LC01, 02, 08, 32, y 64 y no pude leer ni programar a ninguna, y de las eeprom 93c pues ni supe como conectarla, por cierto para que es el sexto pin en el pickit2 original que el clone no tiene???


Hace tiempo todo el tema de la programación de las EEPROM's 24L.... lo había comentado en este mismo thread Moyano Jonhatan. 

Si te fijas en el directorio que has instalado el Software del PicKit2 veras que hay un archivo con el nombre *PICkit 2 Readme.txt*, abrelo con el Notepad o el programa que uses y busca la sección *Serial EEPROM Devices*. 

En el esquematico original que puedes ver en la página 81 y 82 de la Guia del Usuario del PicKit2 veras que el 6° pin del conector *J3-ICSP* del PicKit2 va conectado con una(dos) resistencia(s) al pin *#6* del PIC18F2550 del programador. También hay otras conexiones que notaras, pero son parte de la compatibilidad con la línea de µControladores de 3,3V algo que ha sido comentado desde el principio de este thread por Moyano Jonhatan (que *no* estaria cubierta en este thread).

Luego de *leer detenidamente la documentación que acompaña al producto original* y *adecuar* tu PicKit2-Clone comenta como te fue  .



Meta
Perdona y no lo tomes a mal _Angel Acaymo_, pero si *no vas* a agregar algo de ayuda a lo que ha preguntado otro forista no escribas post para distraer de tema y/ó llevar gente a tu página de Blogspot, de esa manera solo se llena de "*tonterias*" (solo use una de tus palabras) un thread y quienes entran terminan por no leer nada y preguntar cien veces lo mismo.
Te lo escribo con la mejor onda y luego de varios años de mirar/leer presentaciones que has hecho en tus páginas web y en Foros de Electrónica.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Meta (Abr 1, 2012)

Pedazo palique tiene el *PICkit 2 Readme.txt.* @j2c, no pasa nada campeón.


```
Release Notes for PICkit(R) 2 Microcontroller Programmer
PICkit 2    V2.61.00
Device File V1.61.00

*** Important
*** PICkit 2 software v2.61.00 requires PICkit 2 OS firmware
*** Version 2.32.00 before the application will work correctly.
*** Use the "Download PICkit 2 Firmware" selection on the 
*** Tools dropdown menu.  The new OS is normally located at
*** C:\Program Files\Microchip\PICkit 2 v2\PK2V023200.hex

24 March 2009
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Table of Contents
-----------------------------------------------------------------
1. Device Support List
2. Operating System Support List
3. Release notes

-----------------------------------------------------------------
1. Device Support List
-----------------------------------------------------------------

=================================================================
= NOTE: This list shows support for the PICkit 2 Programmer     =
= software application.  It does not show support for using the =
= PICkit 2 within MPLAB IDE.  For a list of MPLAB supported     =
= parts, see the MPLAB IDE PICkit 2 Readme.                     =
= (Typically in C:\Program Files\Microchip\MPLAB IDE\Readmes)   =
=================================================================


* Indicates new parts supported in this release with v1.61 of the
  device file.

+ Indicates parts that require 4.75V minimum VDD for programming.
  PICkit 2 may not be able to generate sufficiently high VDD,
  so an external 5.0v power supply may be required.

# indicates Midrange parts that support low Vdd programming


Baseline Devices
----------------
PIC10F200       PIC10F202       PIC10F204       PIC10F206
PIC10F220       PIC10F222
PIC12F508       PIC12F509       PIC12F510    PIC12F519 
PIC16F505       PIC16F506       PIC16F526 
PIC16F54        PIC16F57        PIC16F59


Midrange/Standard Devices
----------------
>> All 'LF' versions of devices are supported
PIC12F609       PIC12HV609     
PIC12F615       PIC12HV615      
PIC12F629       PIC12F635#      PIC12F675       PIC12F683#
PIC16F610       PIC16HV610      PIC16F616       PIC16HV616
PIC16F627       PIC16F628       PIC16F639 
PIC16F627A      PIC16F628A      PIC16F648A
PIC16F630       PIC16F631       PIC16F636#      PIC16F676
PIC16F677       PIC16F684#      PIC16F685#      PIC16F687#
PIC16F688#      PIC16F689#      PIC16F690#      
PIC16F72+
PIC16F73+       PIC16F74+       PIC16F76+       PIC16F77+
PIC16F716 
PIC16F737+      PIC16F747+      PIC16F767+      PIC16F777+
PIC16F785       PIC16HV785      
PIC16F84A       PIC16F87#       PIC16F88#
PIC16F818#      PIC16F819# 
PIC16F870       PIC16F871       PIC16F872       
PIC16F873       PIC16F874       PIC16F876       PIC16F877 
PIC16F873A      PIC16F874A      PIC16F876A      PIC16F877A
PIC16F882#
PIC16F883#      PIC16F884#      PIC16F886#      PIC16F887#
PIC16F913#      PIC16F914#      PIC16F916#      PIC16F917#
PIC16F946#

Midrange/1.8V Min Devices
----------------
PIC16F722       PIC16LF722 
PIC16F723       PIC16LF723      PIC16F724       PIC16LF724 
PIC16F726       PIC16LF726      PIC16F727       PIC16LF727 

PIC16F1933      PIC16F1934      PIC16F1936      PIC16F1937 
PIC16F1938      PIC16F1939 
PIC16LF1933     PIC16LF1934     PIC16LF1936     PIC16LF1937 
PIC16LF1938     PIC16LF1939 


PIC18F Devices
--------------
>> All 'LF' versions of devices are supported
PIC18F242       PIC18F252       PIC18F442       PIC18F452
PIC18F248       PIC18F258       PIC18F448       PIC18F458
PIC18F1220      PIC18F1320      PIC18F2220  
PIC18F1230      PIC18F1330      PIC18F1330-ICD    
PIC18F2221      PIC18F2320      PIC18F2321      PIC18F2331      
PIC18F2410      PIC18F2420      PIC18F2423      PIC18F2431
PIC18F2450      PIC18F2455      PIC18F2458      PIC18F2480
PIC18F2510      PIC18F2515      PIC18F2520      PIC18F2523  
PIC18F2525      PIC18F2550      PIC18F2553      PIC18F2580
PIC18F2585    
PIC18F2610      PIC18F2620      PIC18F2680      PIC18F2682  
PIC18F2685 
PIC18F4220      PIC18F4221      PIC18F4320      PIC18F4321  
PIC18F4331      PIC18F4410      PIC18F4420      PIC18F4423      
PIC18F4431      PIC18F4450      PIC18F4455      PIC18F4458
PIC18F4480      
PIC18F4510      PIC18F4515      PIC18F4520      PIC18F4523 
PIC18F4525      PIC18F4550      PIC18F4553      PIC18F4580
PIC18F4585
PIC18F4610      PIC18F4620      PIC18F4680      PIC18F4682  
PIC18F4685      PIC18F6310      PIC18F6390      PIC18F6393 
PIC18F6410      PIC18F6490      PIC18F6493      PIC18F6520
PIC18F6525      PIC18F6527      
PIC18F6585      PIC18F6620      PIC18F6621      PIC18F6622
PIC18F6627      PIC18F6628      PIC18F6680      PIC18F6720
PIC18F6722      PIC18F6723 
PIC18F8310      PIC18F8390      PIC18F8393      PIC18F8410
PIC18F8490      PIC18F8493 
PIC18F8520      PIC18F8525      PIC18F8527      PIC18F8585 
PIC18F8620      PIC18F8621      PIC18F8622      PIC18F8627
PIC18F8628
PIC18F8680      PIC18F8720      PIC18F8722    PIC18F8723


PIC18F_J_ Devices
-----------------
PIC18F24J10     PIC18LF24J10     
PIC18F24J11     PIC18LF24J11    PIC18F24J50     PIC18LF24J50 
PIC18F25J10     PIC18LF25J10        
PIC18F25J11     PIC18LF25J11    PIC18F25J50     PIC18LF25J50 
PIC18F26J11     PIC18LF26J11    PIC18F26J50     PIC18LF26J50 
PIC18F44J10     PIC18LF44J10
PIC18F44J11     PIC18LF44J11    PIC18F44J50     PIC18LF44J50 
PIC18F45J10     PIC18LF45J10
PIC18F45J11     PIC18LF45J11    PIC18F45J50     PIC18LF45J50 
PIC18F46J11     PIC18LF46J11    PIC18F46J50     PIC18LF46J50 
PIC18F63J11     PIC18F63J90     PIC18F64J11     PIC18F64J90
PIC18F65J10     PIC18F65J11     PIC18F65J15     PIC18F65J50
PIC18F65J90  
PIC18F66J10     PIC18F66J11     PIC18F66J15     PIC18F66J16 
PIC18F66J50     PIC18F66J55     PIC18F66J60     PIC18F66J65    
PIC18F66J90 
PIC18F67J10     PIC18F67J11     PIC18F67J50     PIC18F67J60 
PIC18F67J90 
PIC18F83J11     PIC18F83J90     PIC18F84J11     PIC18F84J90 
PIC18F85J10     PIC18F85J11     PIC18F85J15     PIC18F85J50
PIC18F85J90 
PIC18F86J10     PIC18F86J11     PIC18F86J15     PIC18F86J16 
PIC18F86J50     PIC18F86J55     PIC18F86J60     PIC18F86J65 
PIC18F86J90     
PIC18F87J10     PIC18F87J11     PIC18F87J50     PIC18F87J60
PIC18F87J90 
PIC18F96J60     PIC18F96J65     PIC18F97J60 


PIC18F_K_ Devices
-----------------
PIC18F13K22     PIC18LF13K22    PIC18F14K22     PIC18LF14K22 
PIC18F13K50     PIC18LF13K50    PIC18F14K50     PIC18LF14K50 
PIC18F14K50-ICD 
PIC18F23K20     PIC18F24K20     PIC18F25K20     PIC18F26K20 
PIC18F43K20     PIC18F44K20     PIC18F45K20     PIC18F46K20  


PIC24 Devices
-------------
PIC24F04KA200   PIC24F04KA201 
PIC24F08KA101   PIC24F08KA102 
PIC24F16KA101   PIC24F16KA102 
   NOTE: To program PIC24F-KA- devices with MCLR used as IO,
         Tools > Use High Voltage Program Entry must be enabled.

PIC24FJ16GA002       PIC24FJ16GA004 
PIC24FJ32GA002       PIC24FJ32GA004 
PIC24FJ32GA102       PIC24FJ32GA104 
PIC24FJ48GA002       PIC24FJ48GA004 
PIC24FJ64GA002       PIC24FJ64GA004 
PIC24FJ64GA102       PIC24FJ64GA104 

PIC24FJ64GA006       PIC24FJ64GA008       PIC24FJ64GA010 
PIC24FJ96GA006       PIC24FJ96GA008       PIC24FJ96GA010 
PIC24FJ128GA006      PIC24FJ128GA008      PIC24FJ128GA010 
PIC24FJ128GA106      PIC24FJ128GA108      PIC24FJ128GA110 
PIC24FJ192GA106      PIC24FJ192GA108      PIC24FJ192GA110 
PIC24FJ256GA106      PIC24FJ256GA108      PIC24FJ256GA110 

PIC24FJ32GB002       PIC24FJ32GB004 
PIC24FJ64GB002       PIC24FJ64GB004 

PIC24FJ64GB106       PIC24FJ64GB108       PIC24FJ64GB110 
PIC24FJ128GB106      PIC24FJ128GB108      PIC24FJ128GB110 
PIC24FJ192GB106      PIC24FJ192GB108      PIC24FJ192GB110 
PIC24FJ256GB106      PIC24FJ256GB108      PIC24FJ256GB110 

PIC24HJ12GP201       PIC24HJ12GP202 
PIC24HJ16GP304      
PIC24HJ32GP202       PIC24HJ32GP204 
PIC24HJ32GP302       PIC24HJ32GP304
PIC24HJ64GP202       PIC24HJ64GP204
PIC24HJ64GP206       PIC24HJ64GP210       
PIC24HJ64GP502
PIC24HJ64GP504       PIC24HJ64GP506       PIC24HJ64GP510 
PIC24HJ128GP202      PIC24HJ128GP204
PIC24HJ128GP206      PIC24HJ128GP210      
PIC24HJ128GP306      PIC24HJ128GP310      
PIC24HJ128GP502      PIC24HJ128GP504
PIC24HJ128GP506      PIC24HJ128GP510 
PIC24HJ256GP206      PIC24HJ256GP210      PIC24HJ256GP610 


dsPIC33 Devices
---------------
dsPIC33FJ06GS101     dsPIC33FJ06GS102     dsPIC33FJ06GS202 
dsPIC33FJ16GS402     dsPIC33FJ16GS404 
dsPIC33FJ16GS502     dsPIC33FJ16GS504 

dsPIC33FJ12GP201     dsPIC33FJ12GP202 
dsPIC33FJ16GP304    
dsPIC33FJ32GP202     dsPIC33FJ32GP204 
dsPIC33FJ32GP302     dsPIC33FJ32GP304 
dsPIC33FJ64GP202     dsPIC33FJ64GP204 
dsPIC33FJ64GP206     dsPIC33FJ64GP306     dsPIC33FJ64GP310 
dsPIC33FJ64GP706     dsPIC33FJ64GP708     dsPIC33FJ64GP710 
dsPIC33FJ64GP802     dsPIC33FJ64GP804 
dsPIC33FJ128GP202    dsPIC33FJ128GP204 
dsPIC33FJ128GP206    dsPIC33FJ128GP306    dsPIC33FJ128GP310 
dsPIC33FJ128GP706    dsPIC33FJ128GP708    dsPIC33FJ128GP710 
dsPIC33FJ256GP506    dsPIC33FJ256GP510    dsPIC33FJ256GP710 
dsPIC33FJ128GP802    dsPIC33FJ128GP804 

dsPIC33FJ12MC201     dsPIC33FJ12MC202 
dsPIC33FJ16MC304    
dsPIC33FJ32MC202     dsPIC33FJ32MC204 
dsPIC33FJ32MC302     dsPIC33FJ32MC304 
dsPIC33FJ64MC202     dsPIC33FJ64MC204 
dsPIC33FJ64MC506     dsPIC33FJ64MC508     dsPIC33FJ64MC510 
dsPIC33FJ64MC706     dsPIC33FJ64MC710    
dsPIC33FJ64MC802     dsPIC33FJ64MC804 
dsPIC33FJ128MC202    dsPIC33FJ128MC204  
dsPIC33FJ128MC506    dsPIC33FJ128MC510    dsPIC33FJ128MC706 
dsPIC33FJ128MC708    dsPIC33FJ128MC710 
dsPIC33FJ256MC510    dsPIC33FJ256MC710 
dsPIC33FJ128MC802    dsPIC33FJ128MC804 


dsPIC30 Devices
---------------
dsPIC30F2010         dsPIC30F2011         dsPIC30F2012
dsPIC30F3010         dsPIC30F3011         dsPIC30F3012
dsPIC30F3013         dsPIC30F3014 
dsPIC30F4011         dsPIC30F4012         dsPIC30F4013
dsPIC30F5011^        dsPIC30F5013^        dsPIC30F5015
dsPIC30F5016 
dsPIC30F6010A        dsPIC30F6011A        dsPIC30F6012A
dsPIC30F6013A        dsPIC30F6014A        dsPIC30F6015

^ These 2 devices are not supported for low VDD programming.


dsPIC30 SMPS Devices
--------------------
dsPIC30F1010
dsPIC30F2020         dsPIC30F2023


PIC32 Devices
--------------------
PIC32MX320F032H      PIC32MX320F064H      PIC32MX320F128L 
PIC32MX320F128H 
PIC32MX340F128H      PIC32MX340F128L
PIC32MX340F256H 
PIC32MX340F512H*
PIC32MX360F256L      PIC32MX360F512L 
PIC32MX420F032H 
PIC32MX440F128L      PIC32MX440F128H 
PIC32MX440F256H      PIC32MX440F512H 
PIC32MX460F256L      PIC32MX460F512L 




KEELOQ HCS Devices
------------------
HCS200     HCS201     HCS300     HCS301      HCS320 
HCS360     HCS361     HCS362 

    HCSxxx File -> Import HEx Notes:
        The first line only may be imported from SQTP
                *.NUM files generated by the KEELOQ tool in 
                MPLAB.

        Connections for HCS devices
        ---------------------------------------
        PICkit 2 Pin             HCS Device Pin
        (2) Vdd                  8
        (3) GND                  5
        (5) PGC                 /3            HCS20x, 320
                                \3 -or- 4     HCS30x, 36x
        (4) PGD                  6
        (1) VPP                  2            HCS360, 361 only


MCP250xx CAN Devices
--------------------
MCP25020       MCP25025 
MCP25050       MCP25055 

!!IMPORTANT!! - MCP250xx devices are OTP and can only be
                programmed once.

        Connections for MCP250xx devices
        ---------------------------------------
        PICkit 2 Pin             MCP Device Pin (DIP)
    (1) Vpp                  11 Vpp
        (2) Vdd                  14 VDD
        - The MCP device MUST be powered from PICkit 2!
        (3) GND                  7 Vss
        (4) PGD                  5 DATA
        (5) PGC                  6 CLOCK



Serial EEPROM Devices
---------------------
NOTE: Other supported voltage grades are listed in parentheses
      next to the device.  Select the "LC" part number to program
      these other voltage grades.

11LC010 (AA) 
11LC020 (AA) 
11LC040 (AA) 
11LC080 (AA) 
11LC160 (AA) 

24LC00   (AA)(C)                  25LC010A (AA) 
24LC01B  (AA)                     25LC020A (AA) 
24LC02B  (AA)                     25LC040A (AA) 
24LC04B  (AA)                     25LC080A (AA) 
24LC08B  (AA)                     25LC080B (AA) 
24LC16B  (AA)                     25LC160A (AA) 
24LC32A  (AA)                     25LC160B (AA) 
24LC64   (AA)(FC)                 25LC320A (AA)
24LC128  (AA)(FC)                 25LC640A (AA) 
24LC256  (AA)(FC)                 25LC128  (AA) 
24LC512  (AA)(FC)                 25LC256  (AA) 
24LC1025 (AA)(FC)                 25LC512  (AA) 
                                  25LC1024 (AA) 


93LC46A/B/C  (AA)(-C) 
93LC56A/B/C  (AA)(-C) 
93LC66A/B/C  (AA)(-C) 
93LC76A/B/C  (AA)(-C) 
93LC86A/B/C  (AA)(-C) 

        Connections for 11LC devices
        ---------------------------------------
        PICkit 2 Pin             11LC Device Pin (DIP)
        (2) Vdd !                8 Vcc
        (3) GND                  4 Vss
        (6) AUX                  5 SCIO

    ! 11LC devices may not program properly below 3.6V VDD.
          This is a limitation of the PICkit 2 AUX IO pin.


        Connections for 24LC devices
        ---------------------------------------
        PICkit 2 Pin             24LC Device Pin (DIP)
        (2) Vdd !                8 Vcc
        (3) GND                  4 Vss
        (5) PGC                  6 SCL (driven as push-pull)
        (6) AUX                  5 SDA (requires pullup)
                                 7 WP - disabled (GND)
                                 1, 2, 3 Ax pins
                                    Connect to Vdd or GND per
                                    datasheet and to set address

    ! 24LC devices may not program properly below 3.6V VDD.
          This is a limitation of the PICkit 2 AUX IO pin.


        Connections for 25LC devices
        ---------------------------------------
        PICkit 2 Pin             25LC Device Pin (DIP)
        (1) VPP                  1 nCS
        (2) Vdd                  8 Vcc
        (3) GND                  4 Vss
        (4) PGD                  2 SO
        (5) PGC                  6 SCK
        (6) AUX                  5 SI
                                 7 nHOLD - disabled (Vdd)
                                 3 nWP - disabled (Vdd)


        Connections for 93LC devices
        ---------------------------------------
        PICkit 2 Pin             93LC Device Pin (DIP)
        (1) VPP                  1 CS
        (2) Vdd                  8 Vcc
        (3) GND                  5 Vss
        (4) PGD                  4 DO
        (5) PGC                  2 CLK
        (6) AUX                  3 DI
                                 7 PE - enabled (Vdd)
                                 6 'C' Device ORG 
                                    Set to select word size



-----------------------------------------------------------------
2. Operating System Support List
-----------------------------------------------------------------

This tool has been tested under the following operating systems:

Windows XP
Windows Vista 32-bit
Windows Vista 64-bit  (Preliminary Testing Only)


NOTE: In Windows Vista, the PICkit2.INI file may be found in
C:\Users\<username>\AppData\Local\VirtualStore\Program Files\Microchip\PICkit 2 v2


-----------------------------------------------------------------
3. Release notes V2.61.00
-----------------------------------------------------------------
New Features:
-------------
> Programmer-To-Go updated to support 3rd party PICkit 2 workalike
  devices with more Programmer-To-Go memory.

Bug Fixes:
-------------
> PIC18F97J60 programming bug in device file v1.60 fixed

> PIC24FJ programming problems introduced in software v2.60 fixed

> Configuration Editor display issue in some Asian editions of 
  Windows addressed.


-----------------------------------------------------------------
   Release notes V2.60.00
-----------------------------------------------------------------
New Features:
-------------
> Low Voltage Programming mode support
  Low voltage programming mode (LVP) is now supported for all
  PICkit 2 supported devices which feature this option.  Refer
  to the device datasheet and programming specification for
  information on the LVP programming mode.
  LVP programming mode is enabled by the menu
  "Tools > User LVP Program Entry"
  This can only be enabled in Manual Device Select mode.  When
  enabled, the text "LVP" in red will appear above the Device
  select combo-box.
  For devices using the PGM pin in LVP mode, PICkit 2 ICSP
  connector pin 6 AUX must be connected to the device PGM pin.

  NOTE: LVP mode may only be used with devices that *already* have
  the LVP configuration bit enabled.  Blank devices always have
  the LVP bit enabled.

  NOTE: For PIC24F--KA-- devices, this option becomes
  "Tools > Use High Voltage Program Entry"
  This mode MUST be used with PIC24F--KA-- devices that have the
  MCLR pin disabled (used as IO) or PICkit 2 will not be able to
  detect or program the device.

  NOTE: LVP may be used with PICkit 2 Programmer-To-Go.  Enable
  "Tools > User LVP Program Entry" before starting the 
  Programmer-To-Go wizard.

> New Configuration Word Editor
  The editor dialog is opened by clicking on the "Configuration"
  text nest to the configuration word values in the main PICkit 2
  display.
  The editor allows editing of the individual bits in the
  configuration words, but the user must reference the device
  datasheet for the meanings of each bit.
  The PICkit 2 software does not contain a database of the names
  of the configuration bitfields and the meaning of their values.

> New menus Tools > Display Unimplemented Config Bits
  This menu allows the user to choose how unimplemented
  Configuration Word bits are displayed.  In previous versions,
  unimplemented bits were always displayed as '0' value.  This 
  did not always match the way MPLAB IDE displayed these "don't
  care" bits.
  Options are to display as '0' (default), as '1', or as the
  value in the imported HEX file / as they were read from the 
  device.

> Faster PIC18F6xJxx, 8xJxx programming times

> In Manual Device Select mode, PICkit 2 will now verify the
  Device ID of the target device matches that of the selected
  device.  If no device ID is detected, an error is generated.
  If the Device ID of a different device is detected, the name
  of the matching device will be shown.
  
  NOTE: To turn this feature off, edit the pickit2.ini file and
        change the entry for DVER: to N.  Ex
        DVER: N


Bug Fixes:
-------------
> Fixed some instances of the PICkit 2 software hanging on Reads,
  during Verify, or Blank Check with some chipsets.

> When importing a hex file, PICkit 2 should no longer warn when
  unused configuration words (with no implemented bits) are not
  contained in the HEX file.
  The exceptions are some dsPIC30F words that contain reserved
  bits.  The warning may be ignored for these cases.

> Fixed an issue when programming PIC24FJ appplication code that
  self-modifies program memory.  Such code should no longer cause
  Verify during a Write operation to fail.

> Baseline and Midrange checksums should now be computed correctly
  when Code Protect (CP) is enabled.

> Fixed an issue where the silicon revision was sometimes
  displayed with junk in the upper word of the value.
  NOTE: silicon revision display is enalbed byt adding the INI
  file value "REVS: Y"

> Alert Sounds will now point to the correct location for the 
  default sounds if the software is not installed in the default
  location.

> Fixed an issue with the progress bar display during writes
  and verifies when using the PE with PIC24 and dsPIC33 devices.

> Fixed an issue where "Tools > Use VPP First Program Entry" may
  not have had any effect in Manual Device Select mode.

> Fixed an issue where the "Fail" alert sound was sometimes played
  when downloading a memory image to Programmer-To-Go even when
  the download was successful.

> When Manual Device Select mode is active, the entire Programmer
  menu is no longer inaccessible when no device has been selected.
  This allows Manual Device Select mode to be exited without 
  having to select a device first.

-----------------------------------------------------------------
   Release notes V2.55.02
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Bug Fixes:
-------------
> Updates the PIC32 Programming Executive to v0109.  The prior
  version caused problems programming some PIC32 devices.

See below for additional updates in V2.55.xx

-----------------------------------------------------------------
   Release notes V2.55.01
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Bug Fixes:
-------------
> Fixes a UART Tool update rate issue introduced in V2.55.00

See below for additional updates in V2.55.xx

-----------------------------------------------------------------
   Release notes V2.55.00
-----------------------------------------------------------------
New Features:
-------------
> Faster PIC24 & dsPIC33 programming
  PICkit 2 now supports use of the Enhanced ICSP programming mode
  using the Programming Executive (PE) for these devices.  In
  addition to faster programming times, use of the PE provides
  the following:
    PIC24H & dsPIC33F:
      - Includes the Device ID corruption errata workaround
      - Verify is done using a 16-bit CRC and is very quick
      - Blank Check is done in the PE and is very quick
    PIC24F:
      - Verify is still done by reading out the device and
        benefits from faster PE reads
      - Blank Check is still done by reading out the device and
        benefits from faster PE reads

  The PE is never used for devices with < 4096 instruction
  flash sizes.

  Use of the PE may be disabled with programming reverting
  to basic ICSP as used in previous releases as follows:
    PIC24H & dsPIC33:
      - Edit PICkit2.INI to set the following entry to 'N':
        PE33: N
      - To re-enable, edit the INI file and change the entry
        back to 'Y'
      - NOTE: Reverting to ICSP mode no longer protects against
        the Device ID corruption errata
    PIC24F:
      - Edit PICkit2.INI to set the following entry to 'N':
        PE24: N
      - To re-enable, edit the INI file and change the entry
        back to 'Y'

  NOTE: PICkit 2 Programmer-To-Go does not use the PE in this
        release, and still uses basic ICSP programming.

> Import/Export of binary (*.bin) files for serial EEPROMs
  When a serial EEPROM device is selected as the current device,
  *.bin binary files may be imported and exported in addition to
  *.hex files.

  NOTE: A file MUST have the .bin extension to be imported or
        exported as a binary file.  Any other extension will be
        treated as a hex format file

> The UART Tool Hex mode allows direct typing
  In HEX mode, when the display is selected hex characters may be
  typed directly.  When the first nibble is typed, it is shown
  below the display as "Type Hex : 0_" where '0' is the first nibble
  value.  When a second nibble character is typed, the byte is
  transmitted.  The first nibble may be cancelled by pressing ESC
  or typing any non-hex character.

> New menu option "Programmer > Alert Sounds.."
  This option brings up a dialog to optionally select and enable
  playing of WAV sound files on success, warning, and/or error
  events in the status window.  A default WAV sound for each is
  included with the installion in the "Sounds" subdirectory of the
  PICkit 2 program directory.


Bug Fixes:
-------------
> (Device file v1.53) Fixed an issue with PI32MX4xx device config
  masks not including USB configuration bits.

> (Device file v1.53) PIC18F no longer reports verify errors or
  reads certain locations improperly when ETBR table read protect
  bits are asserted.

> Fixed UART Tool issue where siginifcant amounts of received 
  data without a newline (ASCII mode) or transmission pause
  (HEX mode) would cause sluggishness and lockups of the UART
  Tool software.

> Unit ID maximum length set to 14 characters due to a firmware
  issue.

> Tools > Troubleshoot... dialog 30kHZ waveform is closer to
  30kHz and no longer has breaks in the waveform.  This issue
  originated with the firmware v2.3x update.

  NOTE: The test waveform is only intended to check the edge rise
        and fall rates of the PGx signals.  The waveform still
        contains significant jitter and is only approximately
        30kHz in frequency.

-----------------------------------------------------------------
   Release notes V2.52.00
-----------------------------------------------------------------

New Features:
-------------
> Menu option "Programmer > Clear Memory Buffers on Erase" allows
  the user to select whether or not the application device memory
  buffers (Program Memory, EEPROM Data, User IDs, and
  Configuration) are cleared to blank values or remain unchanged
  when an "Erase" operation is performed.  In prior versions, the
  behavior has been to always clear the buffers on an "Erase."


Bug Fixes:
-------------
> Fixed a multiple PICkit 2 support critical issue that was
  causing simultaneous use of multiple PICkit 2 units to fail.
  This fix requires firmware version 2.32.00 for the PICkit 2 OS.

> Fixed a dsPIC33/PIC24HJ Programmer-To-Go problem causing verify
  of devices to fail in Programmer-To-Go mode when Config 8 was
  not defined in the hex file.

> Fixed an issue causing the application to crash when
  programming PIC32 devices with completely blank Boot Flash.
  

-----------------------------------------------------------------
   Release notes V2.51.00
-----------------------------------------------------------------

New Features:
-------------
> Logic Tool dialog now allows the PICkit 2 VDD to be turned
  ON and OFF from the dialog via the "VDD On" checkbox.
  NOTE: the voltage value must still be set in the main form.

> UART Tool dialog now allows the PICkit 2 VDD to be turned
  ON and OFF from the dialog via the "VDD" checkbox.
  NOTE: the voltage value must still be set in the main form.
  The VDD checkbox will be disabled when the UART Tool is
  "Connected"
  To change the VDD setting, the UART Tool must be "Disconnected"

Bug Fixes:
-------------
> Fix for Programmer-To-Go hanging on download for program sizes
  greater than half the maximum allowed.

> Fix for PICkit 2 operational problems after exiting Programmer-
  To-Go mode.  (Including reading junk data, failure to program,
  and odd VDD behavior).

> Corrected UART Tool Custom Baud dialog size.

> Reads of PIC32 devices now display "done" at completion.

> Added 100ms delays to PIC32 Program Executive download to fix
  errors in some instances.


-----------------------------------------------------------------
   Release notes V2.50.02
-----------------------------------------------------------------

Bug Fixes:
-------------
> Fix to try to prevent the problem of PICkit 2 windows 
  "disappearing" by opening off screen.
  If a problem is still found (Pk2 shows up in taskbar, but no
  window is visible & it's not minimized) the best solution is
  to close the PICkit 2 application (right-click task bar icon 
  and select "Close"), then delete the INI file.

> Disables Tools > UART Tool and Tools > Logic Tool when no
  PICkit 2 unit is available

> Addresses issues with multiple PICkit 2 unit support:
  - When the selected unit is in bootloader, no longer asks twice
    to select a unit.
  - Fix for a "Download Failed" issue when updating a unit with
    other units connected to the PC.
  - After updating a unit's OS, it will open the dialog asking
    the user to select a unit (if more than 1 are present).
    After the update reset, the unit may enumerate with a
    different USB ID.

***    IMPORTANT NOTES WHEN USING MULTIPLE PICKIT 2 UNITS     ***
*                                                               *
*   1) When updating a unit's OS, it is strongly recommended    *
*      that it be the only unit connected.                      *
*   2) Never connect more than 1 PICkit 2 with firmware OS      *
*      earlier than v2.30.01.  It may crash the PICkit 2 app    *
*      and/or Windows.                                          *
*   3) Never connect more than 1 PICkit 2 in Bootloader mode    *
*      ("Busy" LED blinking slowly).  This may crash Windows.   *
*   4) Never update the firmware OS of a unit when another unit *
*      in bootloader mode is connected, or has OS earlier than  *
*      v2.30.00                                                 *
*   5) The PIckit 2 Programmer Application will detect up to a  *
*      maximum of 8 connected PICkit 2 units.                   *
*****************************************************************

-----------------------------------------------------------------
   Release notes V2.50.01
-----------------------------------------------------------------

Bug Fixes:
-------------
> Requires firmware v2.30.01 which fixes an issue with 24LC
  serial EEPROM reads.


-----------------------------------------------------------------
   Release notes V2.50.00
-----------------------------------------------------------------

New Features:
-------------
> PIC32 Device Support
  See section 2 of this file for specific part numbers supported.
  ASCII view options are not available for PIC32 devices, and
  Fast Programming is always enabled.

> Multiple PICkit 2 unit support on one PC
  Multiple PICkit 2 units may be used with multiple instances of
  the PICkit 2 Programmer application and with MPLAB.  For 
  example, one might be used in MPLAB as a debugger, a 2nd with
  the UART Tool, and a 3rd with the Logic Tool.  
  When opening the PICkit 2 application or selecting "Tools > 
  Check Communications" a dialog will open if multiple units are
  found.  The dialog lists all connected PICkit 2 units and their 
  assigned UnitID string, and is used to select a unit to use.
  Versions of MPLAB that are not aware of multiple units (v8.10
  and earlier) will use the PICkit 2 unit listed in the dialog
  as Unit# = 0.

> Multiple Window View option with resizable memory windows.
  New in v2.50.00 is the "View" menu, with two selectable view
  options:
  "Single Window" - this is the default window used by prior
                    versions.
  "Multi-Window"  - The PICkit 2 application window is divided
                    up into 3 windows:
                    Main Window - essentially, the top of the 
                                  Single Window display.
                    Program Memory - Program memory contents are
                                     displayed in a separate
                                     re-sizable window.
                    EEPROM Data - separate resizable window
                                  with device EEPROM contents.
  The EEPROM Data window is only displayed for devices which
  have internal EEPROM memory.  Both memory region windows may
  also be closed or minimized, reducing the screen footprint
  of the application to only the Main Window.  Close memory
  windows may be opened by selecting them under the "View" menu.
  The "Associate / Memory Displays in Front" option associates
  the windows so they move, minimize, and come into focus
  together.  It also shows memory displays always in front of
  the main window. If this option creates problems with a 
  particular display, it can be unchecked to disable it.

  NOTE: If a multi-window display problem occurs, or a window
  is "lost", the defaults can be restored by deleting the 
  PICkit2.INI file in the installation directory.

> PICkit 2 Programmer-To-Go
  This new functionality allows a memory image to be downloaded
  to the PICkit 2 and programmed later without a PC.  All PIC
  MCU families are supported with the exception of PIC32.  See
  "Help > Programmer-To-Go User Guide" for more information.

> Manual Device Select
  "Programmer > Manual Device Select" may used to select devices
  in all families from a drop-down box.  This can be useful for
  importing HEX files to view when no device is present, and to
  download a memory image for Programmer-To-Go when a device is
  not avaiable to connect.

> Logic Tool
  The Logic Tool, available under "Tools > Logic Tool" allows  
  the PICkit 2 to be used to provide stimulus to and monitor
  signals in a target circuit.  It also provides a 3-channel
  logic analyzer with complex trigger options.  See "Help >
  Logic Tool User Guide" for more information.

> UART Tool VDD
  When using the UART Tool, the PICkit 2 unit may supply VDD to
  the target circuit.  The UART tool is now documented in the 
  PICkit 2 User's Guide.

> Memory display select & copy data
  The contents of the Program Memory display and EEPROM Data
  display may be selected and copied.  Use the mouse with click
  and drag to select portions of the memory data.  Right click
  and select "Select All" or press ctrl-A to select the entire
  memory contents.  Right click and select "Copy" or press
  ctrl-C to copy the data to the clipboard.  The selected
  addresses and data are copied to the clipboard as tab-delimited
  text.
  This works with both View options.

> Display of HEX file Code / Data Protect settings
  When a hex file with Code Protect and/or Data Protect bits
  asserted in the Configuration bits is loaded, this is noted
  by displaying "Code/Data/All Protect" next to the Configuration
  Word(s) display.  Similarly, the protect settings are noted for
  Configuration read from a device.  Note that protection 
  settings in an imported hex file or read from a device may not
  be turned off in the application.

> MCP250xx CAN device programming support.  See section 2 for
  specific part numbers.  IMPORTANT: These devices are One-
  Time-Programmable (OTP) and CANNOT be reprogrammed.  Also,
  the devices MUST be powered from PICkit 2 during programming.

> PIC18 J-series programming change
  PICkit 2 v2.50 changes the way Configuration words are programmed
  to match the behavior of the MPLAB IDE.  When programming, the
  upper nibble of configuration words is always set to hex "F".
  When erasing, unused configuration bits are masked off to "0".

> PIC24FJ programming change
  PICkit 2 v2.50 changes the way Configuration words are programmed
  to match the behavior of the MPLAB IDE.  When programming, the
  upper byte of configuration locations is always set to hex "FF".
  Unimplemented bits are shown as '1' in the Program Memory
  window.

> PIC24HJ / dsPIC33FJ Programming change
  PICkit 2 v2.50 now always disables the JTAGEN configuration bit.

> The PICkit 2 application window remembers its last location on
  the screen when closed and re-opened.

> Warns if the hex file contains settings for some Configuration
  Words but not others.

> Now displays 16-bit device revisions when REVS: is enabled in
  the INI file.

> Preliminary Microsoft Windows Vista 64-bit OS support.


Bug Fixes:
-------------
> Fixed an issue where application could not open the Device File
  if it did not have write permissions in the application
  directory.

> Fixed display issues with DPI settings other than 96 (Normal)

> When the attached PICkit 2 is in Bootloader mode, the 
  "Help > About" dialog now correctly reports the bootloader
  version.

> Fixed an issue where the view mode was always reset to 
  "Hex Only"

> The "Write on PICkit Button" no longer programs endlessly when
  the button is held down.  It programs once and waits for the
  button to be released.

> Fixed issues with detection on PIC18 K-Series devices erasing
  or corrupting Midrange devices on startup or when selecting
  "Check Communication".

> Fixed issue with 16F5x baseline hex import, which could cause
  configuration verify errors when programming.


-----------------------------------------------------------------
   Release notes V2.40.00
-----------------------------------------------------------------

New Features:
-------------
> New menu option "Tools -> Use VPP First Program Entry"
  When selected, can allow PICkit 2 to connect to and program
  devices with configurations and code that intereferes with the
  ICSP signal pins.

  Symptoms that might require turning this option on include
  Writing a device and getting a 'Verification of configuration
  failed.' error, and not being able to connect to the device
  for further programming operations.

  NOTE that when this option is enabled, the target MUST be 
  powered from the PICkit 2 VDD pin.  It will not work with
  target-powered devices.

> VDD set value retained across application sessions.
  When the PICkit 2 Programmer application is opened, the value
  in the VDD set box when the application was last closed will be 
  restored.  However, if a part is detected from a device family
  different than the family that was active when the application
  was last closed, the VDD box value will not be restored and it
  will be set to a default value.

  For example:
     When the application was closed:
       PIC18F family was active, VDD was set to 3.1V

     Then when restarted:
        If PIC18F device is detected - VDD is restored to 3.1V

    If no device detected - VDD is restored to 3.1V
           (Family is defaulted to last used)

        If Midrange PIC16F device detected - VDD defaults to 5.0V
           (any family besides last used (18F), VDD set default)

> Calibrate Vdd & Set Unit ID
  This option under the "Tools" menu allows the PICkit 2 Vdd
  output voltage to be calibrated using a Volt Meter.  This also
  increases the accuracy of detected voltages for powered 
  targets.  Frequently accuracies within 2% can be achieved.
  NOTE: Since the PICkit 2 voltages are referenced to the USB
        voltage, the calibration may not be valid if the
        PICkit 2 is moved to another USB port or host PC.
  NOTE: The PICkit 2 VDD output high end is still limited by
        the USB voltage and the D4 diode drop.
  The calibration is stored in the PICkit 2 unit, so a unit
  will remain calibrated when used with the MPLAB IDE.

  A Unit ID may also be assigned to a PICkit 2 unit.  The
  PICkit 2 programmer application will identify the attached
  PICkit 2 unit with the ID in the application title bar.
  This can be useful in keeping track of and identifying
  multiple PICkit 2 units.

  NOTE: This menu option is not available if memory editing has
        been disabled with an "EDIT: N" entry in the INI file.
        See "Release notes V2.01.00" for more information.

> OSCCAL instruction verification.
  For devices with an OSCCAL oscillator calibration value
  instruction in the last location of program memory, the
  PICkit 2 GUI will indicate if an invalid instruction value
  is detected in the Device Configuration display.
  During a WRITE or ERASE operation, if an invalid OSCCAL value
  is detected, the application will warn the user and give them
  the option to abort the operation or continue.

> KEELOQ HCS part support.  

    HCSxxx File -> Import HEx Notes:
        The first line only may be imported from SQTP
                *.NUM files generated by the KEELOQ tool in 
                MPLAB.

        Connections for HCS devices
        ---------------------------------------
        PICkit 2 Pin             HCS Device Pin
        (2) Vdd                  8
        (3) GND                  5
        (5) PGC                 /3            HCS20x, 320
                                \3 -or- 4     HCS30x, 36x
        (4) PGD                  6
        (1) VPP                  2            HCS360, 361 only

> Serial EEPROM support:

  24LC I2C bus devices:
       Bus Speed-
                400kHz with Tools -> Fast Programming checked
                100kHz with Tools -> Fast Programming unchecked

                NOTE: Bus pullups are required for all
                      programming operations.  400kHz requires
                      2k Ohm pullups.

        Ax Chip Select checkboxes-
                These are only enabled for devices that support
                address chip selects, and allow programming of
                multiple devices on the same bus.

        Connections for 24LC devices
        ---------------------------------------
        PICkit 2 Pin             24LC Device Pin (DIP)
        (2) Vdd                  8 Vcc
        (3) GND                  4 Vss
        (5) PGC                  6 SCL (driven as push-pull)
        (6) AUX                  5 SDA (requires pullup)
                                 7 WP - disabled (GND)
                                 1, 2, 3 Ax pins
                                    Connect to Vdd or GND per
                                    datasheet and to set address

  25LC SPI bus devices:
        Bus Speed-
                ~925kHz with Tools -> Fast Programming checked
                ~245kHz with Tools -> Fast Programming unchecked

        Connections for 25LC devices
        ---------------------------------------
        PICkit 2 Pin             25LC Device Pin (DIP)
        (1) VPP                  1 nCS
        (2) Vdd                  8 Vcc
        (3) GND                  4 Vss
        (4) PGD                  2 SO
        (5) PGC                  6 SCK
        (6) AUX                  5 SI
                                 7 nHOLD - disabled (Vdd)
                                 3 nWP - disabled (Vdd)

  93LC Microwire bus devices:
        Bus Speed-
                ~925kHz with Tools -> Fast Programming checked
                ~245kHz with Tools -> Fast Programming unchecked

        Connections for 93LC devices
        ---------------------------------------
        PICkit 2 Pin             93LC Device Pin (DIP)
        (1) VPP                  1 CS
        (2) Vdd                  8 Vcc
        (3) GND                  5 Vss
        (4) PGD                  4 DO
        (5) PGC                  2 CLK
        (6) AUX                  3 DI
                                 7 PE - enabled (Vdd)
                                 6 'C' Device ORG 
                                    Set to select word size

> UART Tool
  The UART Communication Tool, available under the "Tools" menu,
  allows the PIckit 2 to be used as a serial UART interface for 
  communicating with a microcontroller. Potential uses include:
  - Display debug text output from the microcontroller 
  - Logging microcontroller data to a text file
  - Developing & debugging a serial UART interface
  - Sending commands to the microcontroller during development

  The PICkit 2 unit connects as follows:
        PICkit 2 Pin             Target UART
        (1) VPP                  
        (2) Vdd                  Vdd (Vcc)
        (3) GND                  GND
        (4) PGD                  TX - inverted, logic level
        (5) PGC                  RX - inverted, logic level
        (6) AUX                  

  IMPORTANT CONNECTION NOTES:
        PICkit 2 cannot supply Vdd when using the UART Tool.
        The PICkit 2 Vdd pin MUST be connected to the target UART
              Vdd or it will not work.
        TX & RX signals are inverted (Start Bit = GND, Stop Bit =
              Vdd) at logic levels.  The PICkit 2 CANNOT be 
              connected to RS-232 +/- 12V signals.

  The UART Tool window may be resized (expanded) and the PICkit 2
        BUSY LED acts as an activity light (for both RX & TX)

  Baud Rate:
        The baud rate is selectable from the dropdown box in the
        upper left corner.  Common rates are included, however
        by selecting "Custom..." any baud rate from 150 to
        38400 in 1 baud increments may be used.

  Connect/Disconnect:
        The baud rate can only be changed when Disconnect is
        selected.  Data will only be received and trasmitted when
        Connect is selected.

  Mode : ASCII
        - Received bytes are displayed as ASCII characters.
        - Bytes are transmitted by typing on the keyboard,
          using the String Macros, or pasting text.
        - Transmitted data is not displayed unless "Echo On"
          is checked.
        - If "Append CR + LF" is checked, then when "Send" is
          clicked for a String Macro, an extra two bytes
          comprising of a Carriage Return (0x0D) and Line Feed
          (0x0A) are sent after the string data.
        - A New Line is displayed when both a Carriage Return
          and Line Feed are received.  Individually, they will
          display as a box character.
  Mode : Hex
        - Received bytes are displayed as hex values preceded by
          "RX: "
        - Bytes are transmitted only by using the Hex Sequence
          boxes.  Transmitted bytes are always displayed as hex
          values preceded by "TX: "

  String Macros / Hex Sequences:
        These text boxes allow strings of ASCII characters or
        hex bytes to be entered and sent all at once by clicking
        the "Send" button.  They can also be used for frequently
        used string commands.  
        In ASCII mode, each box has a limit of 60 characters.
        In Hex mode, each box has a limit of 48 bytes.

  Wrap Text:
        In either mode, determines whether text without a newline
        will wrap at the right edge of the display area, or be
        displayed on a single line with a horizontal scroll bar.
        The display will keep about 200 lines of received text in
        the buffer.

  Log to File:
        Allows received & transmitted data to be saved to a text
        file as it appears in the display area.  Only data
        received and transmitted after the logfile is opened will
        be saved.  Existing data in the display is not saved.
        While logging data, the button turns green.  To stop
        logging data and close the file, click the button again.
  
  Clear Screen:
        Clears the display buffer.  Does not affect log file.

  Exit UART Tool:
        Returns to the PICkit 2 Programmer interface.


> New Operating System firmware v2.10.  If you are using a 
  version of MPLAB IDE prior to 7.62, it will want to reprogram
  the firmware to an earlier version.  If you switch between
  applications frequently and want to prevent this, do the 
  following -
  Copy the file: 
  C:\Program Files\Microchip\PICkit 2 v2\PK2V021000.hex 
  into: 
  C:\Program Files\Microchip\MPLAB IDE\PICkit 2\ 


Thanks to Lanchon, xiaofan, and many other users & Microchip
forum members for all their suggestions, comments, and feedback.

-----------------------------------------------------------------
   Release notes V2.30.00
-----------------------------------------------------------------

New Features:
-------------
> File - Import Hex and File - Export Hex are now affected by the
  memory region checkboxes for parts with EEPROM data.  During
  import, unchecked regions will not be imported and the existing
  memory buffer contents will be unchanged (unless a different
  part is detected.)  During export, unchecked memory regions
  will not be included in the saved hex file.
  This allows only EEPROM data to be imported from a hex file, 
  for example, or all data except EEPROM.  On export, it allows
  creation of a hex file without EEPROM data, or with only 
  EEPROM data.

> For Vdd = 3.6V Max parts, now sets voltage to a nominal 3.3V.

> New view format for Program Memory and EEPROM Data
  "Word ASCII" displays the same as"Hex+ASCII" in prior releases.
       ASCII characters are displayed in the same order bytes
       appear in the memory word.  Ex:
       '694D 7263 636F 6968   iM    rc    co    ih'
  "Byte ASCII" - new display format where ASCII characters are
       displayed in memory byte order with a space in between.
       This gives better readability to strings in memory. Ex:
       '694D 7263 636F 6968  M i   c r   o c   h i'

> Low Vdd programming of selected Midrange parts, all PIC18F, and
  most dsPIC30F parts.
   -----------------------------------------------------
  |NOTE: Low Vdd programming WILL NOT WORK if any       |
  |config code, data, or write protect bits are active! |
   -----------------------------------------------------
   -----------------------------------------------------
  |NOTE: This is not the same as LVP programming, which |
  |uses the PGM pin for program mode entry.             |
   -----------------------------------------------------
  Previously, programming always used a Bulk Erase which required 
  a minimum Vdd of 4.5V for Midrange parts, many PIC18F parts, 
  and dsPIC30F parts.
     Midrange: Some Midrange parts support a flash row erase
               process at below 4.5V.  These devices are now
               supported for programming at Vdd < 4.5V using
               the row erase.
               See the device support list for supported parts.

     PIC18F:   All PIC18F parts now program down to 3.0V.  Some
               will program at lower voltages; the user will be 
               warned if the voltage is too low.

     dsPIC30F: Most dSPIC10F devices now program down to 3.0V.
               The exceptions are the dsPIC30F5011 and 
               dsPIC30F5013.

   -----------------------------------------------------
  |NOTE: The [ERASE] button/menu still uses Bulk Erase  |
  |only.                                                |
   -----------------------------------------------------
  Therefore, [ERASE] cannot be used at voltages below the Bulk
  Erase minimum Vdd.
  Parts that support the low Vdd programming can be left erased
  by following these steps:
  1) Connect to the device
  2) Select menu Device Family -> {family of device in use}
        This clears all buffers to the erased state
  3) Click [WRITE]
  4) The device is now in a completely erased state.
     (NOTE this will not work if any protect bits are set)


Bug Fixes:
----------
> Fixed issue with PIC18F config bit WRTC preventing the 
  programming of CONFIG7.
> Fixed issue with EEPROM read.  When PICkit 2 was started with
  no device attached, then a device was attached and the first
  operation was a read, EEPROM Data memory would not be read.
  Now corrected.


Firmware Update:
----------------
> This version requires firmware v2.02.00.  MPLAB IDE 
  version 7.60 and prior will detect the new version and ask to
  download v2.01.  However, it is safe to use v2.02 with these
  MPLAB IDE releases.


-----------------------------------------------------------------
   Release notes V2.20.04
-----------------------------------------------------------------

Bug Fixes:
----------
> Fixed handle issue causing crashes with Program On PICkit Button

-----------------------------------------------------------------
   Release notes V2.20.00
-----------------------------------------------------------------

New Features:
-------------
> dsPIC30 support
> PIC18LF_J_ support:
    NOTE: If these devices do not have VDDCORE being supplied
              by an external regulator from the general VDD (that
          is able to handle 3.6 Volts), but VDDCORE is
              powered directly from the PICkit 2 VDD output, the
              following precautionary steps must be taken.  These
              prevent a potentially damaging overvoltage on
              VDDCORE:
                Step 1 - Do not connect the target device to the
                         PICkit 2 unit when opening the
                         programming application.
                Step 2 - After the application is opened, select
                         Menu "Device Family > PIC18F_J_" (if 
                         this is not the current family)
                Step 3 - Change the "VDD PICkit 2" voltage box
                         to between 2.5 and 2.7 Volts
                Step 4 - Connect the target device to the
                         PICkit 2 unit.
                Step 5 - Detect the device by either trying a 
                         programming operation (such as Read)
                         or again selecting menu 
                         "Device Family > PIC18F_J_"


Bug Fixes:
----------
> Fix issue with with Erase voltage warning dialog and Auto-
  Import-Write that was causing an exception.

-----------------------------------------------------------------
   Release notes V2.11.00
-----------------------------------------------------------------

New Features:
-------------
> Imports/exports new MPLAB PIC24HJ and dsPIC33 HEX file format

Bug Fixes:
----------
> Baseline & Midrange hex files imported with Code Protect config
  bit asserted now display correct checksum
> PIC18F hex files imported with add Code Protect config bits
  asserted now display correct checksum
  NOTE: PIC18F hex fies imported with only some (not all) CP bits
        will display a checksum not matching MPLAB
> Code Protect masks for PIC24HJ and dsPIC33 parts updated

-----------------------------------------------------------------
   Release notes V2.10.01
-----------------------------------------------------------------

New Features:
-------------
> 44-Pin Demo Board User's Guide included with installation and
  linked to under "Help" menu.
> 'Tools > Write on PICkit Button' state now saved in INI file.
> If an Auto-Import-Write fails,the button is now left enabled
  to more easily retry.

Bug Fixes:
----------
> Auto-Import-Write function no longer locks up if VDD is set to
  "Force Target" and no target power is present.  Also, when set
  to "Auto-Detect", popup dialogs indicating new power mode are
  suppressed.

-----------------------------------------------------------------
   Release notes V2.10.00
-----------------------------------------------------------------

New Features:
-------------
> dsPIC33FJ support and PIC24HJ support
> Better support of devices with configuration set for /MCLR OFF
> Troubleshooting Wizard for assistance debugging ICSP
  connections.
> Added Programmer -> Hold Device in Reset and /MCLR checkbox
  Allows control over device /MCLR signal.
  (Active low when selected, tri-state when not)
> Frequently used menu items have keyboard shortcuts.
> Auto functionality added to Import HEx & Write Device.
  When selected hex file is updated, it is automatically imported
  and written to the device.


-----------------------------------------------------------------
   Release notes V2.01.00
-----------------------------------------------------------------

New Features:
-------------
> PIC24FJ part support
> Significantly faster programming times for PIC18F
> ASCII views of data
> File menu import history
> Verify on Write can be turned off
> Verify and Blank Check will stop on the first error, and report
  the location of the error.
> Begin programming on PICkit 2 button.
> Separate enables for Program Memory and Data Memory 
  Code Protects.
> Target VDD support may be set to 
    Auto-Detect
    Always Powered from PICkit 2
    Always Powered by Target Board
> Selectable programming speed for heavily loaded ICSP lines
> Pop-up with memory address on program memory and data memory
> Menu settings are remembered the next time the application is 
  started.

> Memory Region Selection:

    The following programmer functions will always operate on all
    regions of device memory, regardless of memory region select
    checkboxes:
        Programmer -> Erase
        programmer -> Blank Check

    For devices with EEPROM Data Memory, the checkboxes will 
    affect the following programmer functions:
    Programmer -> Read      (including Read & Export button)
    Programmer -> Write     (including Import & Write button)
    Programmer -> Verify

    The regions affected are as follows:

        Program Checkbox:   EE Data Checkbox:    Read/Write/Verify:
        -----------------   -----------------    ------------------
        [X]                 [X]                  All regions
        [X]                 [ ]                  Program Memory, UserIDs, 
                                                 Config Word(s)*
        [ ]                 [X]                  EE Data only*
    [ ]                 [ ]                  - not allowed -

        *NOTE that region selections may not work properly if 
         code protect, data protect, or write protects are  
         presently active in the device.


Program Memory and EEPROM Data editing:
---------------------------------------
By default, program memory and EEPROM data may be edited in the 
display windows.
To disable this feature, edit the INI file
C:\Program Files\Microchip\PICkit 2 v2\PICkit2.ini
(Created when the application is first run)

Change the "EDIT" parameter to "N":
EDIT: N
```

Quiero ahora que me grabe EEPROM y no depender del TE20x,  Ya descubiré si puedo o no de alguna manera aunque sea trapichoza. Espero que Microchip no abandone tan pronto actualizaciones del PicKit 2.


----------



## J2C (Abr 1, 2012)

Meta

Hay que hacer la salvedad de que ese ReadMe.txt es especifico para el *PicKit2 ORIGINAL*, y que el *PicKit2-Clone* de este thread *no contempla* ninguno de los µControladores ni de las memorias de la línea de 3,3Volt.

Además, quienes tenemos en una plaqueta el zocalo ZIF de 40 pines debemos tener en cuenta que las conexiones de la memorias deben de estar en un todo de acuerdo a:


```
Serial EEPROM Devices
---------------------
NOTE: Other supported voltage grades are listed in parentheses
      next to the device.  Select the "LC" part number to program
      these other voltage grades.
 
11LC010 (AA) 
11LC020 (AA) 
11LC040 (AA) 
11LC080 (AA) 
11LC160 (AA) 
 
24LC00   (AA)(C)                  25LC010A (AA) 
24LC01B  (AA)                     25LC020A (AA) 
24LC02B  (AA)                     25LC040A (AA) 
24LC04B  (AA)                     25LC080A (AA) 
24LC08B  (AA)                     25LC080B (AA) 
24LC16B  (AA)                     25LC160A (AA) 
24LC32A  (AA)                     25LC160B (AA) 
24LC64   (AA)(FC)                 25LC320A (AA)
24LC128  (AA)(FC)                 25LC640A (AA) 
24LC256  (AA)(FC)                 25LC128  (AA) 
24LC512  (AA)(FC)                 25LC256  (AA) 
24LC1025 (AA)(FC)                 25LC512  (AA) 
                                  25LC1024 (AA) 
 
 
93LC46A/B/C  (AA)(-C) 
93LC56A/B/C  (AA)(-C) 
93LC66A/B/C  (AA)(-C) 
93LC76A/B/C  (AA)(-C) 
93LC86A/B/C  (AA)(-C) 
 
        Connections for 11LC devices
        ---------------------------------------
        PICkit 2 Pin             11LC Device Pin (DIP)
        (2) Vdd !                8 Vcc
        (3) GND                  4 Vss
        (6) AUX                  5 SCIO
 
[B][COLOR=red]  ! 11LC devices may not program properly below 3.6V VDD.[/COLOR][/B]
[B][COLOR=red]        This is a limitation of the PICkit 2 AUX IO pin.[/COLOR][/B]
 
 
        Connections for 24LC devices
        ---------------------------------------
        PICkit 2 Pin             24LC Device Pin (DIP)
        (2) Vdd !                8 Vcc
        (3) GND                  4 Vss
        (5) PGC                  6 SCL (driven as push-pull)
        (6) AUX                  5 SDA (requires pullup)
                                 7 WP - disabled (GND)
                                 1, 2, 3 Ax pins
                                    Connect to Vdd or GND per
                                    datasheet and to set address
 
[B][COLOR=red]  ! 24LC devices may not program properly below 3.6V VDD.[/COLOR][/B]
[B][COLOR=red]        This is a limitation of the PICkit 2 AUX IO pin.[/COLOR][/B]
 
 
        Connections for 25LC devices
        ---------------------------------------
        PICkit 2 Pin             25LC Device Pin (DIP)
        (1) VPP                  1 nCS
        (2) Vdd                  8 Vcc
        (3) GND                  4 Vss
        (4) PGD                  2 SO
        (5) PGC                  6 SCK
        (6) AUX                  5 SI
                                 7 nHOLD - disabled (Vdd)
                                 3 nWP - disabled (Vdd)
 
 
        Connections for 93LC devices
        ---------------------------------------
        PICkit 2 Pin             93LC Device Pin (DIP)
        (1) VPP                  1 CS
        (2) Vdd                  8 Vcc
        (3) GND                  5 Vss
        (4) PGD                  4 DO
        (5) PGC                  2 CLK
        (6) AUX                  3 DI
                                 7 PE - enabled (Vdd)
                                 6 'C' Device ORG 
                                    Set to select word size
```
 
He resaltado ex profeso limitaciones de tensión que ya tenia el PicKit2 Original en la parte correspondiente a las memorias del *PICkit 2 Readme.txt* de MicroChip.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 3, 2012)

J2C, cierto lo que dices, es solo que voy empezando con esto de los pic e imaginate leer 124 paginas de este tema pues esta cañon, pero ya poco a poquito le ire agarrando la onda, de momento las practicas que he hecho con el pic18f2550 no me ha dado problemas, de ningun tipo, todo lo programa bien. Bueno gracias y ""VOLVERE""" con mas preguntas


----------



## ricardossalazar (Abr 5, 2012)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Alguno que haya armado el PCB que postee fotos, así vamos viendo como quedan. Cualquier duda comenten nomas.



tienes el diagrama


----------



## J2C (Abr 5, 2012)

Ricardossalazar


ricardossalazar dijo:


> tienes el diagrama


 
Que diagrama ????.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## hfaalaniz (Abr 16, 2012)

Hola Jonathan, como va, consulta de rigor, compre el PciKit3 y necesito un circuito para conectar el ICSP del programador a un zocalo zif para programar el PIC (ej. 18F2550).
Cordiales Saludos


----------



## Meta (Abr 16, 2012)

Hola:

Ños, todo el mundo preferían el PicKit 2, ahora prefieren el PicKit 3. ¿Ha mejorado algo?
Siguiendo el tema.





http://www.best-microcontroller-projects.com/pic-icsp.html

Saludo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 17, 2012)

> Hola Jonathan, como va, consulta de rigor, compre el PciKit3 y necesito un circuito para conectar el ICSP del programador a un zocalo zif para programar el PIC (ej. 18F2550).
> Cordiales Saludos



El ICSP es universal, funciona el mismo que para el Pickit2. Ahí meta te ha puesto como es la conexión.


----------



## hfaalaniz (Abr 17, 2012)

OK, gracias meta y jonathan, investigando un poco en el foro tomé una de tus creaciones jona un circuito ICSP conector universal que posteaste en otro hilo, aún no lo probé.
No subo el esquemáticos y el PCB porque no:enfadado: se como hacerlo en el foro, en breve lo subiré.
Cordiales Saludos.

bueno, investigando un poco encontré la forma de subir archivos, va el esquema y el pcb en proteus.

ahora si,
Cordiales Saludos

si ven algo para modificar, avisen
Cordiales Saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 17, 2012)

Al esquema que pusiste no le veo errores, salvo en la memoria EEPROM. Si lees la ayuda del programador Pickit2 original, vas a ver que tiene un pin AUX, que sirve para leer las memorias y poder programarlas. Vas a tener que investigar más ese tema en particular. Por lo demás el esquema está perfecto.
Saludos !


----------



## seshumaru (Abr 28, 2012)

perdoname colega por mi ignorancia ya queme mi placa pero no se con exactitud donde va los componentes. para instalr en la placa puede mandarme el pcb? de pistas 
ycomponentes?


----------



## J2C (Abr 28, 2012)

Seshumaru


seshumaru dijo:


> ..... no se con exactitud donde va los componentes. para instalr en la placa puede mandarme el pcb? de pistas
> ycomponentes?


Pero no estas diciendo que PCB has realizado de las varias que han posteado los foristas, como quieres que adivinemos cual *distribucción de componentes* necesitas??. 



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## seshumaru (May 1, 2012)

a es de MoyaPIC_Version porfis como van los componentes la placa ya esta echa  pero no se donde van con exactitud los componentes.


----------



## J2C (May 1, 2012)

Seshumaru

Pero si en el archivo *PICKIT2.pcb* que se encuentra dentro del **.rar* colocado en el primer post de este hilo y ha sido realizado con el *PCB-Wizard* solo debes colocar el puntero del mouse sobre cada uno de ellos y te dira cual es. 



Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: No pretenderas que nosotros nos pongamos a hacerlo por ti, *primero lee BIEN toda la información que has bajado y dispones*.


----------



## cfede1984 (May 4, 2012)

Hola a todos,
Estoy pensando en armar el GTPICKIT FULL de Cheyo28 con ZIF.. Me parecio excelente.
Sera que me pueden informar como conseguir los 5.5 Mb de archivos? 
Gracias,

Federico


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 4, 2012)

> Hola a todos,
> Estoy pensando en armar el GTPICKIT FULL de Cheyo28 con ZIF.. Me parecio excelente.
> Sera que me pueden informar como conseguir los 5.5 Mb de archivos?
> Gracias,
> ...



cfede1984, hola como estás, no entiendo a que te referís...a los 5.5Mb de archivos ? Si necesitas los archivos vas a tener que ver donde lo posteó cheyo28. En caso que no lo encuentres podrías mandarle un MP.


----------



## cfede1984 (May 5, 2012)

Si, en las 124 paginas anteriores -debo haber leido 80% de ellas jaja- hay una donde cheyo28 propone enviar los 5.5 mb por MP para armar el GTPICKIT FULL, es decir el pickit2 clone de 2 pisos con ZIF. Resulta que despues fue posteado en el difunto MEGAUPLOAD (PLOP!).. Y con gusto le enviaria un MP pero como soy nuevo no tengo esos privilegios aun..
Gracias!!


----------



## nietzche (May 24, 2012)

Ola amigos, resulta que tengo todo para armar mi pickit pero me faltan los transistores, y donde los venden esta a 120 km de distancia, puedo reemplazar los 2N3904 por un bc548 y el 2N3906 por el BC558 ?. O tiene que ser afuerza los originales. Si son reemplazables entonces que podria cambiar ????


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 24, 2012)

> Ola amigos, resulta que tengo todo para armar mi pickit pero me faltan los transistores, y donde los venden esta a 120 km de distancia, puedo reemplazar los 2N3904 por un bc548 y el 2N3906 por el BC558 ?.



Si el 2N3904 lo podés reemplazar por el BC548 y el 2N3906 por el BC558, *PERO OJO la distribución de pines no es la misma.*


----------



## henry mijael (May 30, 2012)

me puedes facilitar el programador DEL PIC pickit 2 MUE55L1 PORFA GRACIAS


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 30, 2012)

> me puedes facilitar el programador DEL PIC pickit 2 MUE55L1 PORFA GRACIAS



Podés especificar mejor lo que necesitas, si necesitas los diseños del programador, podés dirijirte a la primera página del post. Allí encontrarás todo lo que necesitas.


----------



## henry mijael (May 30, 2012)

henry mijael dijo:


> me puedes facilitar el programador DEL PIC pickit 2 MUE55L1 PORFA GRACIAS


Aquí esta diseño del programador en Eagle.


----------



## cfede1984 (May 31, 2012)

Henry,
Tenes la placa base? Porque solo veo la placa del ZIF solamente.. o algun link de la placa base.
Desde ya agradecido,

Federico


----------



## noelcs (Jun 5, 2012)

Como conecto el pic16f84 en este programador?


----------



## J2C (Jun 5, 2012)

Noelcs

En el post *#3* esta indicado como conectar los distintos encapsulados de los PIC's.


Te recomendaria que primero leas y luego preguntes alguna duda que no hayas leido, por que están explicadas todas las dudas a lo largo del thread.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 5, 2012)

manuelguillen dijo:


> mmmmmmmm aun no lo paso a impreso solo estoy probando lo en proto
> tambien estoy en arequipa
> estoy en este diagrama es el que usaste??????????



Por lo que veo  Manuel te basaste a ese diagrama el cual esta tambien en esta pagina web:
Sino me equivoco fue diseñada por* FELIX y SUKY*
http://www.micros-designs.com.ar/pickit2-clone-5v3-3v/


----------



## cfede1984 (Jun 5, 2012)

Estimados, los consulto si tienen el esquema o placa base del GTPickit de Muessli o Mue55l1, para que se ubiquen es el que tiene "2 pisos" es decir, el PCB en la placa de arriba tiene el ZIF y la de abajo el resto. 
Van a encontrar en la pagina anterior de este mismo thread la placa de arriba pero ya he buscado a Muessli o Mue55L1 y a Cheyo28 por cielo y tierra y no los encuentro para solicitarles que tengan a bien compartir el diseno de la placa de ABAJO.
Si alguien tiene algun otro diseno digno de compartir con ZIF y ICSP a la vez, desde ya agradecido!!
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 5, 2012)

> pero ya he buscado a Muessli o Mue55L1 y a Cheyo28 por cielo y tierra y no los encuentro para solicitarles que tengan a bien compartir el diseno de la placa de ABAJO.



Yo creo que estaría interesante que vos lo encares, quizás ellos no pueden o no quieren pasar sus diseños. 

En este hilo están los esquemas completos sobre como armar la versión de 5v y la que soporta 3.3v. Ahora si necesitas además la base ZIF, es este otro hilo lo han desarrollado bastante bien: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/base-zif-pickit2-17166/

Saludos !


----------



## oscarintintin (Jun 26, 2012)

hola, estoy fabricando el programador GATOX, colgado en este foro. Lo vuelto a diseñar en eagle, de hecho es mi primer trabajo en este programa, añadiendole que soy relativamente nuevo en el tema. No se si alguien podría darle un vistaso al diseño y si todo anda bien (nada de cortos, etc), estoy subiendo el pdf del que sería el impreso con ecepción *que* t*a*mb*ién* *h*e puesto la capa superior para que sea mas facil que lo den una che*c*adita. Muchas gracias por la ayuda que estan brindando en la fabricacion de estos programadores.

Me olvidaba de mencionar..e intentado colocar una imagen en el diseño pero almomento de hacerlo todo de cobre este sobrepone ala imagen habra alguna forma de colocar la imagen, sin que el cobre lo tape?y disculpen si me desbio del tema solo era una consulta secundaria...nuevamente gracias


----------



## J2C (Jun 27, 2012)

Oscarintintin

Sube los dos archivos *.SCH y *.BRD de tu PCB dentro de un *.ZIP que te lo reviso con las herramientas propias que tiene el Eagle.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## oscarintintin (Jun 27, 2012)

gracias JuanKa, aca te los subo, también según algunos tutoriales que e visto si e utilizado las herramientas de corrección, pero hay algunos errores que no sabia que significaban, gracias por la ayuda que vas a brindarme...


----------



## J2C (Jun 28, 2012)

Oscarintintin

El esquema electrónico no lo revise en detalle, es algo que deberás revisarlo tu tantas veces sea necesario para que estes seguro; si te puedo asegurar que las conexiones *D+* y *D-* del µControlador estan correctas al conector USB que ha sido el error de muchos de los foristas que copiaron diseños de este thread.
Lo que se dice errores por cortocircuito o faltas de conexiones ruteadas *NO HAY ninguno*. Si bien cuando en Board usas el comando Ratsnest marca dos "_*AirWires*_" es por que no has realizado el click en el centro del pad ó via en el ruteado a mano.
Los otros errores que detecta el ERC son detalles de no colocar nombres a algunos componentes ó de líneas de espesores menores a los indicados en el SETUP del Eagle, yo lo revise con mi Eagle 5.6.0.


Tene muchísimo cuidado con las conexiones de pistas que marcaste para realizar en la "*Top Layer* (color rojo)" de no olvidarte de realizarlas, por que sino no funcionará.





Como detalles de diseño y dependiendo del método que usarás para transferir estas PCB a la Plaqueta de Epoxy/Pertinax podría decirte por ejemplo que el método de la plancha no funciona bien con anchos de traza de solo *16mils*, pero es una cuestión de diseño tuya. En todo caso deberás invertir mucha "*muñeca*" para plancharlo.
Por otro lado yo personalmente evitaría dentro de lo posible realizar ruteos pasantes entre pines del µControlador y trabajar a dos caras de cobre hasta que tomara mucha práctica. 


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## oscarintintin (Jun 28, 2012)

gracias juanka por la yuda y sacarme de la duda de si esta algo mal. Bueno yo voy a realizarlo con planchado, como aumetaria los 16 mils, o que otra cosa podria hacer.??


----------



## J2C (Jun 29, 2012)

Oscarintintin

[*Off-Topic*]

Con el Eagle tenes dos opciones:

_*Sencillo y Tedioso:*_
Comando *Change* --> *Width* --> tildar *24* y luego pulsar sobre cada traza hasta que las cambies a todas.
Tenes que tener cuidado por que en algunos lugares las pistas se acercaran y tal vez debas correrlas un poco.


*Completo y rápido:*
Comando *Change* --> *Width* --> tildar *24* , luego
Comando *Group* , marcar el grupo total, posicionarse sobre una traza y con boton derecho invocar el menú contextual, clickar en *Change Group*
Te lo hace para todas las trazas de una sola vez con el riesgo de no darte cuenta si algunas se superponen.



Indudablemente debes estar muy practico con el Eagle pero simplifica muchísimo el trabajo de diseñar las PCB's.

[*/Off-Topic*]


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## oscarintintin (Jun 30, 2012)

disculpa juanka creo que estoy alargando demasiado el tema de eagle, y saliendo del tema del programador en si, pero una ulitma consulta antes de empesar a planchar.. para imprimirlo tengo que poner mirror en las opciones de impresion? o defrente imprimo tal y cm estan posicionadas las pistas, tengo esta duda por que las palabras que e puesto en la pcb salen directo en mirror por defecto, en mi caso por lo menos.


----------



## J2C (Jun 30, 2012)

Oscarintintin

[*Off-Topic*]

En el Eagle las *trazas azules* (_Bottom_) corresponden a las trazas del lado opuesto adonde van colocados los componentes, en la vista de *Board* te las muestra como si fueran por medio de Rayos X con lo cual tu diseñas más comodamente tus PCB's.

Para realizar la impresión con la cual plancharás el circuito *NO necesitas ponerlo en Mirror*, hablo siempre de las trazas azules.






Totalmente distintas son las *trazas rojas* (_Top_) que corresponden a las trazas del lado de los componentes y esas *SI* debes imprimirlas como Mirror.

[*/Off-Topic*]



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## jjkk007 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y llegue buscando un programador pic, leyendo los post me encontre el diseño de arias887 , con zif en la placa y sw 5/3.3V. Te quería saber si alguien podria subir los esquematicos,pcb etc.. ya que el link que estaba posteado era de megaupload. Muchas Gracias.


----------



## frlugo50 (Jul 12, 2012)

hola Moyano Jonathan, hice el montaje del programador de Felixls el Pickit 2 Clone - Reloaded, lo que quisiera saber es sobre el montaje del zocalo zif y como seria el arreglo para colocar los pics, soy nuevo en esto, gracias.


----------



## arias887 (Jul 13, 2012)

jjkk007 dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo en el foro y llegue buscando un programador pic, leyendo los post me encontre el diseño de arias887 , con zif en la placa y sw 5/3.3V. Te quería saber si alguien podria subir los esquematicos,pcb etc.. ya que el link que estaba posteado era de megaupload. Muchas Gracias.



Ay!!!..
Que pena...
Ya subo los archivos, no hhabia caido en cuenta de ese pequeñisimo detalle...

Listo...
Aca estan los archivos de mi PK2C...
Ojala todavia les sea de utilidad...


----------



## kilermenjose (Jul 14, 2012)

Amigo @arias887 que bien te ha quedado.. La programacion para el 18f2550 es la misma queesta a principio de este tema? o usastes otra diferente?


----------



## frlugo50 (Jul 14, 2012)

alguien tiene los archivos del pickit 2 full de cheyo28 el doble capa


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 14, 2012)

kilermenjose dijo:


> Amigo @arias887 que bien te ha quedado.. La programacion para el 18f2550 es la misma queesta a principio de este tema? o usastes otra diferente?



Todo esta al inicio claro que a habido mejoras de muchos de este foro


----------



## arias887 (Jul 15, 2012)

kilermenjose dijo:


> Amigo @arias887 que bien te ha quedado.. La programacion para el 18f2550 es la misma queesta a principio de este tema? o usastes otra diferente?



Es el mismo...
Siempre es el mismo...
O por lo menos yo creo qu es el mismo "PK2V023200.hex"...


----------



## kilermenjose (Jul 16, 2012)

Gente hay algo que no termino de entender.. En un par de diseños que han subido en este tema, he visto que en el PCB de la Base Zif, el pin aux no esta conectado a nada.esto es debido a que? Mientras qeu en otros diseños como por ejemplo el de Arias es pin si esta conectado a unos pines del zocalo Zif.. 

Saludos!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 16, 2012)

> Gente hay algo que no termino de entender.. En un par de diseños que han subido en este tema, he visto que en el PCB de la Base Zif, el pin aux no esta conectado a nada.esto es debido a que? Mientras qeu en otros diseños como por ejemplo el de Arias es pin si esta conectado a unos pines del zocalo Zif..
> 
> Saludos!



Se debe a que algunos diseños soportan la programación de memorias EEPROM en el zócalo ZIF y otros no. Yo en mi diseño original puse el pin para usarlo, pero es muy raro que programe memorias EEPROM en forma directa...por lo tanto hay esa disparidad.


----------



## nietzche (Jul 17, 2012)

Hola amigos, he realizado 3 placas diferentes y mi clon no funciona, los transistores son nuevecitos y el diodo es el original BAT85, las bobinas son 2 de 380 uH ( naranja, cafe, blanco y plata). He cambiado 3 veces el micro, incluso lo he soldado directamente y  hasta cambiado el cristal y nada de nada, me he dado cuenta segun yo que la disposicion de los pines del conector USB varia con el pcb print de aqui, asi que cambie las resistencias de lugar y aun asi no paso nada, todo es como debe de ser excepto que cambie el capacitor de vUSB del micro a 100nF en lugar de 470 nF, y no me da nada, llevo mucho tiempo tratando que jale y no he podido, alguna recomendacion ????
Adjunto imagenes para que mas o menos se vea, hay unas soldaduras que se llevo el cobre mi cautin, la causa fue que tengo un caution de 40 W, aun asi trato de soldar lo mas rapido que se pueda.
El uC lo programe con puerto paralelo winpic y art2003, me detecto bien el dispositivo y me salio el mensaje de 100% programado.


----------



## arias887 (Jul 17, 2012)

Verifica bien el condensador de VUSB, si ese condensador no esta o esta malo, no lo reconicera la pc...
El mio es de 47uf , creo, y funcuiona buen...


----------



## nietzche (Jul 17, 2012)

cambie el condensador a 47 uF y sigue sin hacer nada


----------



## frlugo50 (Jul 17, 2012)

nietzche programastes el 18f2550?


----------



## nietzche (Jul 17, 2012)

lo programe por puerto paralelo con el winpic y el art2003, y lo verifique, ocupa casi toda la flash, y no me tiro ningun error, con ese mismo metodo programo el pic18f4550, y no tiene problemas.


----------



## frlugo50 (Jul 17, 2012)

*¿*tienes el diagrama para programar el 18f2550*?* *porque* a mi me lanza error


----------



## nietzche (Jul 17, 2012)

http://products.foxdelta.com/programmer/art2003/FDart2003.jpg

todas las salidas que llevan diodos no las conectes, y en lugar de eso conecta 5v externos, porque el amperaje del puerto paralelo no levanta el pic. ya sabes, en el winpic activar la  funcion LVP


----------



## sciezk (Jul 18, 2012)

Hola, estaba armando el progrmador pickit clone 2 y pue spara ello necesitaba el 18f2550 utilizando y teniendo el firmware para grabarlo me encontre uqe el icprog no lo tenia en sus pics soportados pero busuqe el datsheet y aparecio que eran compatibles no se si haya problema en grabar con este icprog


----------



## nietzche (Jul 18, 2012)

*Y*o he querido intentarlo pero *qu*iero intentar grabar serialmente con el ICSP del grabador a pesar de que sirve para 16F


----------



## yoelmicro (Jul 19, 2012)

Buen proyecto…Te felicito @moyano-jonathan.
  Te comento que necesito realizar un programador orientado a USB.
  Intentare desde ahora realizar su PCB pero con el PIC 18F4550  en formato smd TQFP,
  pues tengo unos cuantos rodando y le sumare un zócalo de 0 esfuerzo. 
  Como dichos MCU son compatibles a lo que se refiere a arquitectura, funcionara de maravillas.
  Después de realizar el diseño, lo publicare para los foreros que lo necesiten.

  Desde ya gracias por compartirlo.


----------



## J2C (Jul 19, 2012)

Para quien pidio el diseño de Cheyo28 que había sido colocado en MegaUpLoad lo adjunto aqui.

Aclaro que omito el archivo _GTPICKIT FULL PROG.mp4_ para poder subir el resto.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## manuelguillen (Jul 20, 2012)

veo que a pesar que una y otra ves revise toda al info de este tema y bueno no recuerdo a verlo visto y bueno me parece un diagrama muy interesante y paciencia a todos los que intentan armar el programador 
a mi me demoro tres meses poder armarlo por completo jajajajja 
saludos J2C


----------



## yoelmicro (Jul 20, 2012)

Bueno…
  Aquí esta el diseño del PCB para el 4550 TQFP y le añadí un Jumper para
  poder escoger entre 40-28 Pines o 4-18 Pines..
 Tiene también TEXTOOL.

   Desde ya gracias.


----------



## J2C (Jul 20, 2012)

ManuelGuillen, A mi también me llevo varios meses desde que empeze a hacerme mi PicKit2-Clone hasta que lo tuve funcional, que en definitiva es lo más importante.

Yoelmicro, Felicitaciones por tu diseño, esperamos los comentarios de como funciono.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## gerardo tovar (Jul 21, 2012)

nietzche dijo:


> Hola amigos, he realizado 3 placas diferentes y mi clon no funciona, los transistores son nuevecitos y el diodo es el original BAT85, las bobinas son 2 de 380 uH ( naranja, cafe, blanco y plata). He cambiado 3 veces el micro, incluso lo he soldado directamente y  hasta cambiado el cristal y nada de nada, me he dado cuenta segun yo que la disposicion de los pines del conector USB varia con el pcb print de aqui, asi que cambie las resistencias de lugar y aun asi no paso nada, todo es como debe de ser excepto que cambie el capacitor de vUSB del micro a 100nF en lugar de 470 nF, y no me da nada, llevo mucho tiempo tratando que jale y no he podido, alguna recomendacion ????
> Adjunto imagenes para que mas o menos se vea, hay unas soldaduras que se llevo el cobre mi cautin, la causa fue que tengo un caution de 40 W, aun asi trato de soldar lo mas rapido que se pueda.
> El uC lo programe con puerto paralelo winpic y art2003, me detecto bien el dispositivo y me salio el mensaje de 100% programado.



puedes checar continuidad en las pistas de tu pcb.


----------



## sciezk (Jul 21, 2012)

Hola muy buenas noches quisiera ver si se puede omitir la inductancia en el esquema que en este foro eh encontrado,o si me podria decir donde conseguirla inductancia tipo resistenci aen el df Mexico


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 22, 2012)

sciezk dijo:


> Hola muy buenas noches quisiera ver si se puede omitir la inductancia en el esquema que en este foro eh encontrado,o si me podria decir donde conseguirla inductancia tipo resistenci aen el df Mexico



no se puede omitir la inductancia es indispensable para este circuito
pero quien sabe si lo encuentras en chatarra, pero te recomiendo que le des una hojeada por acá:
http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores 
  SUERTE


----------



## julio00004 (Jul 22, 2012)

sciezk dijo:


> Hola muy buenas noches quisiera ver si se puede omitir la inductancia en el esquema que en este foro eh encontrado,o si me podria decir donde conseguirla inductancia tipo resistenci aen el df Mexico




la puedes comprar en repçublica del salvador, exactamente enfrente del local 24 *muy conocido*
vas a encontrar un pasillo; en la calle de aldaco y repçublica del salvador,es decir, en la intersecciçon de las calles se encuentra un local que vende cables de todo tipo a 2 locales a tu derecha*me parece* esta ese pasillo que te mencionçe, es hasta el final del pasillo que las comprçe.
espero que te sirva de algo la info.


----------



## yoelmicro (Jul 23, 2012)

Bueno, aquí les dejo las fotos del circuito terminado.
  Comento que no tuve en cuenta que la base de 0 esfuerzo es mas ancha y
  por eso tuve que poner el conector ICSP y el capacitor de la fuente
  Estep-Up acostado, pero se queda así.
  Luego arreglare el PCB a las dimensiones reales del TEXTOOL y las publicare.

  Funciona de maravillas, gracias.


----------



## pispis22 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hola a todos, la presente es para poder preguntar y que me saquen de una duda que tengo, estoy construyendo el Picki2 Clone, pero tengo un problema con la Bobina de 680uh es que no la he conseguido en ninguna tienda de electrónica y con descaro me dicen que eso no existe y que yo estoy confundido, pero bueno pude conseguir 4 bobinas de 100uh que saque de un VHS viejo, que los colores son Café, Negro, Café,

¿Será que si las pongo en serie el circuito me funcionara o necesariamente se tiene que poner una de 680uh?

Agradezco la colaboración que me puedan brindar para poder culminar mi proyecto.


----------



## cevv (Jul 26, 2012)

@pispis22 eso ya fue discutido.. puedes usar 2 de 1000 uh que si se consiguen..
saludos


----------



## pispis22 (Jul 26, 2012)

Disculpa cevv, es que he está leyendo las paginas anteriores pero lo que encuentro es que utilizan una de 370uh, y no he podido conseguir tampoco una de esas , menos dos de 1000uh como te refieres, por eso es la pregunta que realice si se puede utilizar 4 de 100uh en serie


----------



## cevv (Jul 26, 2012)

si no las consigues, puedes probar con esas a ver como te va.


----------



## cfede1984 (Jul 26, 2012)

J2C, gracias por el aporte del GTPIC FULL!! Hoy termine el "Hard" de dicho programador biplaca que armaste con Cheyo28.. Le ensanche las pistas a 24 mils para darle mas fiabilidad al planchado.. Salio perfecto.. En unas horas armo el ART2003 de forma precaria para grabar el PIC18.. y vemos que pasa..
Un abrazo y gracias!!

Federico


----------



## J2C (Jul 26, 2012)

Cfede1984

El diseño de Cheyo28 es solo de el, yo realize otro diseño segun mis gustos que esta subido en alguna página de este thread.


Esperamos tus comentarios con los resultados y alguna fotito para la galeria  , mucha suerte.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## pispis22 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hola, disculpen es para preguntar, me acabo de conseguir dos boninas de 220uh y una de 180uh, si las pongo en serie me sirven para poner a funcionar mi picki2 o solo con las 220uh en serie es suficiente.

Las 2 bobinas son pequeñas como el tamaño de un diodo zener de 5v.

Agradezco las respuestas que me puedan dar para aclarar mi duda


----------



## cfede1984 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hola y auxilio con mi primer Pickit 2 clone!! Primero perdí dos horas con el ART2003, había probado de todo, fuente externa y lo mismo no lo detectaba ni programaba! Termine alimentándolo por USB y nada, chequie los voltajes con el tester y picando los check de TEST y todo se veis ok pero no programaba.. Hasta que recordé una mala experiencia pasada, fui al BIOS de la maquina y le cambie el modo al puerto de SPP a ECP+EPP y en principio se programo. Digo en principio porque si reinicio el WINPIC incluso, lo verifica bien contra el HEX, pero ahora viene lo jugoso, no se alcanza a registrar al enchufarlo al USB, y "cae" por lo que los sonidos de conexión y desconexión de Windows se oyen constantemente hasta volverme loco.. Ni hablemos del Pickit 2 software, lo alcanzo a detectar solo una vez en toda la tarde.. Cambie el capacitor del pin 14 VUSB por uno de 220 nF como dice el datasheet, probé valores intermedios 4.7 uF y 22uF y nada. También reemplace los dos capas del osci que eran de 12 pF por otros de 22 pF (no tengo de 15) y nada! Quede atorado no? Pienso que es programación defectuosa como lei por ahi o bien hay que cambiar la forma de programar..
Bueno, si a alguien le paso algo de esto, le agradecería infinitamente.
Abrazo,

Federico


----------



## nietzche (Jul 27, 2012)

Yo tambien tengo problemas con el art, programe mi micro con el art2003 y segun lo programo bien pero mi clone esta muerto,  lo programe muchas veces y cambie todos los componentes incluso el micro y nada, si puedes programarlo por otro metodo estaria mejor, creo ke el problema es ese.


----------



## marlon (Jul 28, 2012)

Hola buenas tardes. Me podrian ayudar con un problema lo que pasa es que tengo dos quemadores pickit 2 lite con los que he trabado sin problemas hasta ayer que conecte en mi pc para grabar un programa en un pic 16f877a, la pc reconoce la entrada usb pero cuando pulso read me sale una leyenda de color amarillo que dice "no device detected" y en el DEVICE dice "unsupported part (ID=3FE0)". Gracias por la atencion que le presten a mi problema.


----------



## cfede1984 (Jul 29, 2012)

Albricias!! Era el ART2003.. Ojo! No funciona! Tuve que adaptar un programador de 13.5V para que funcione con el Winpic800 y así si se programo de forma decente.. 
Gracias a todos los que colaboraron en este post!!
Abrazo..

Federico


----------



## nietzche (Jul 29, 2012)

Cfede ya habias puesto en el winpic la funcion de LVP. ?????


----------



## cfede1984 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hola, si había activado el LVP en el ART2003, se grabo "bien", se leyó  "bien", se verifico "bien" incluso reiniciando todo.. y sin embargo no corría bien el PIC después.. No se que pensar.. Pero en principio no recomiendo el LVP que usa el ART2003. Básicamente el Pickit2 empezo a funcionar desde que programe su PIC con un circuito muy similar al Pablin II con una fuente conmutada integrada que tira los 13.5V a partir de los 5V para no usar fuente externa..
Saludos,

Federico


----------



## Arsenic (Jul 30, 2012)

No me funcionaron ninguno de los dos... a continuación les dejo el propuesto por kemisa... usa placa doble faz y es muy reducido el circuito. Es el ÚNICO que me anudvo y me reconoció los pic's que le he conectado. Hasta ahora me es muy fiel... Lo hice por puerto serial, con los pines como detalla en el esquema. Para LPT1 no lo he probado, pero la serigrafia de los pines indica (según creo) la forma en la que se conectan los pines a ese puerto. Espero que les funcione.


----------



## nietzche (Jul 31, 2012)

Arsenic que programa usaste en ese pogramador ?


----------



## yamilongiano (Jul 31, 2012)

hola muchas gracias por tu aporte vere donde comprar los dispositivos para realizar el circuito y les cuento.

pero... leo y esta es mi duda.

"El firmware del programador se actualiza a través de internet , solo tienen que bajar el firmware más actualizado y cargarlo al PIC directamente por usb usando el bootloader del programa aplicación."

esa aplicacion "bootloader" esta en las pestañas del pickit2.61(en el programa).

o es otro programa. a que te refieres con "del programa aplicacion".

estube mirando el programa pickit2.61 y no encontre nada que dice bootloader. esa es mi duda como insertar el firmware. 

espero tu respuesta ansioso ya estoy buscando los dispositivos en internet, ya que en mi ciudad no hay mucho.


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 4, 2012)

El programa que uso es el Winpic800, nietzche.


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 4, 2012)

Hice la versión de Suky del pickit2 clone 3V3 / 5V. Todo perfecto, placa, etc. Cuando hago el test, no me tira tensión ni el PGD ni el PGC... que puede ser?


----------



## Hamt (Ago 5, 2012)

Buenas tardes a todos, me he armado el clon basado en la versión de Suky, la mayoría de veces anda perfecto, el problema esta en que aveces me tira este error al abrir el programa:

"VPP and VDD voltaje level error". Le he cambiado algunos transistores y funciona mejor, pero la cosa es que al tener el jumper en 5V y conecto el pickit al puerto USB, no lo reconoce (aveces), cuando paso el jumper a 3.3V, lo reconoce sin problemas, y cuando no tiene el jumper, siempre lo reconoce, no se que pueda ser pero me imagino que puede ser la capacidad del puerto, sin envargo, también he pensado en la ubicación de los componentes. 

Casi siempre pasa que lo conecto normal (jumper en 5V), y todo bien, lo desconecto, y lo vuelvo a conectar y no lo reconoce, tengo que reiniciar el PC o esperar un buen rato para volverlo a conectar. Agradecería cualquier sugerencia.

De antemano, muchas gracias.


----------



## yoelmicro (Ago 6, 2012)

Hola, en un post anterior publique el diseño de un PCB para el PIC18F4550 en formato TQFP en el cual el ZIF no tenia la huella correcta, luego descubrí que la configuración del ZIF tampoco funcionaba correctamente para el PicKit-2 Clone (Utilice la del pg5v2) basado en el JDM, pues no me reconocía los PIC de 40 pines, entonces me toco rediseñar teniendo en cuenta los errores anteriores y utilizar la configuración del ZIF GTP-USB Plus de Cisco.
  Resulto funcional 100%.
  Aquí les dejo la versión final.

  Desde ya gracias.


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 6, 2012)

yoelmicro dijo:


> Hola, en un post anterior publique el diseño de un PCB para el PIC18F4550 en formato TQFP en el cual el ZIF no tenia la huella correcta, luego descubrí que la configuración del ZIF tampoco funcionaba correctamente para el PicKit-2 Clone (Utilice la del pg5v2) basado en el JDM, pues no me reconocía los PIC de 40 pines, entonces me toco rediseñar teniendo en cuenta los errores anteriores y utilizar la configuración del ZIF GTP-USB Plus de Cisco.
> Resulto funcional 100%.
> Aquí les dejo la versión final.
> 
> Desde ya gracias.



Buenísimo!!! no me tengo fé con la soldadura SMD aún, pero lo voy a probar... a ver que pasa. Después te digo. Espero que con la impresora láser me salga bien...


----------



## cfede1984 (Ago 6, 2012)

Hola estimados,
Aqui van unas fotos para los que me la habian solicitado, experimentando note que la serigrafía que se hace sobre la Top Layer de la placa del ZIF tienen un error. No esta correcta la posición para programar un PIC de 8 patas . Lo verifique contra el Pablin II y contra la hoja de datos del 12F629 y a la corrección la testie exitosamente con un PIC 12F629 . Adjunto tal corrección en el ZIP. De paso, les muestro en otras fotos como identifique cada cable para la versión "analizador lógico" con las pincitas tipo osciloscopio. Resulta ser que a cada cable lo pase por dentro de un tubito de tinta lapicera (vacío obviamente ) y sobre el exterior de este le puse la impresión de las etiquetas hechas sobre una transparencia (Están en el adjunto). Todo esto lo selle con un termocontraible transparente y quedo a mi criterio  bastante prolijo.

Saludos,

Federico


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 6, 2012)

La verdad te mereces un aplauso, te ha quedado genial el programador !!!!


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 6, 2012)

cfede1984 dijo:


> Hola estimados,
> Aqui van unas fotos para los que me la habian solicitado, experimentando note que la serigrafía que se hace sobre la Top Layer de la placa del ZIF tienen un error. No esta correcta la posición para programar un PIC de 8 patas . Lo verifique contra el Pablin II y contra la hoja de datos del 12F629 y a la corrección la testie exitosamente con un PIC 12F629 . Adjunto tal corrección en el ZIP. De paso, les muestro en otras fotos como identifique cada cable para la versión "analizador lógico" con las pincitas tipo osciloscopio. Resulta ser que a cada cable lo pase por dentro de un tubito de tinta lapicera (vacío obviamente ) y sobre el exterior de este le puse la impresión de las etiquetas hechas sobre una transparencia (Están en el adjunto). Todo esto lo selle con un termocontraible transparente y quedo a mi criterio  bastante prolijo.
> 
> Saludos,
> ...



Al parecer es el diseño que mas popularidad tiene por aca


----------



## kilermenjose (Ago 11, 2012)

Buenas! Tengo una pregunta.. Con este programador (la pcb modificada de GATOX) se puede programar un Atmega8-16*PU* ó solo la version Atmega8-16*PI.* Claro!usando la guia que coloco el compañero Jonathan en otro tema de esta pagina..

Saludos!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 12, 2012)

> Buenas! Tengo una pregunta.. Con este programador (la pcb modificada de GATOX) se puede programar un Atmega8-16PU ó solo la version Atmega8-16PI. Claro!usando la guia que coloco el compañero Jonathan en otro tema de esta pagina..
> 
> Saludos!



Se tendrían que poder programar ambas versiones del microcontrolador. Saludos !


----------



## kilermenjose (Ago 12, 2012)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Se tendrían que poder programar ambas versiones del microcontrolador. Saludos !



Gracias! Por cierto excelente tu guia...

Saludos!


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 13, 2012)

Bien amigos, finalmente he podido hacer funcionar el pickit2clone de Suky. Les comento que el problema era que el PIC18F2550 estaba defectuoso, además el cristal que supuestamente tenía que ser de 20MHz era de 2MHz y su serigrafía en chapa estaba defectuosa, con lo cual iba a resultar imposible que funcione. Les comento esto, debido a que me parece importante compartir mi experiencia con ustedes, mas que nada la del cristal, así no se fían del valor que viene grabado. Midan con anterioridad el mismo y recuerden que aunque el ART2003 o el JDM los reconozca, no quiere esto decir de ninguna manera que el PIC funcione correctamente. Tengan todo esto en cuenta, ya que me tomó mucho tiempo. Les dejo unas fotos del circuito montado en acrílico y luego programando en el protoboard directamente. En el PDF hay una captura que muestra el software de Microchip. Lo he probado con diferentes micro's y funciona a la perfección. Espero que esto les sirva de ayuda alguna. Saludos y muchísimas gracias a Suky, de quien obtuve el diseño del PCB.


----------



## cfede1984 (Ago 14, 2012)

Disculpen por responderle a Nunainos a un MP por aquí pero aun no tengo mensajes necesarios para enviar MPs.. dudo entonces porque se me permite recibir MPs que no podre contestar. Aquí va la respuesta respecto a la versión de Cheyo28:

Los componentes van todos en la cara superior a excepto de la ficha de la placa superior que se conecta con la inferior, esa por obvios motivos va soldada del lado de abajo. Hay componentes para los que es indistinto de que cara están, pero es mas prolijo tratar de poblar el lado superior de la placa. 
En cuando al BRD, si necesitas te puedo hacer PDFs para que directamente imprimas, pero es un poco peligroso el tema del escalado si después tu visor de PDF hace ajustes en los tamaños no va a coincidir con los componentes. Hay dos layers interesantes, la 116 que debe ir con la capa Bottom y otra la 117 que va con la Top, para que solo los agujeritos en el cobre queden marcados de un lado y tener una etapa de perforación de la placa sin sobresaltos (Mecha de 0.75mm). Te recomiendo para esto estudiar el ULP drill-aid-plus que es un programa para mejorar este punto.
Cualquier pregunta no dudes en consultar,

Federico


----------



## pispis22 (Ago 15, 2012)

Hola a Todos, la presente es para solicita si me puede ayudar a culminar mi proyecto de la creación de mi Pickit2.

El problema que tengo es que cuando conecto el dispositivo a la PC que es una portátil y se inicia el programa me muestra un mensaje que dice *(Pickit 2 VPP Voltage level error. Check target y retry operacion)* y realizando el *Troubleshoot* me aparece en ingles *(cortocircuito detectado una carga de corta o muy pesado en el VPP se detectó y VPP se apaga)* pero en realidad no he encontrado el cortocircuito que se menciona y no he podido poner a funcionar el Pickit 2, he realizado 2 veces el PCB y la ultima la realice con mucho cuidado y dedicación, y al soldar los componentes me cerciore que no tuvieran contactos con otras pitas o falsos contactos de los componentes en los anexos dejo el esquemático con él que me base para realizar la PCB y la PCB en Eagle, la Bobina que estoy utilizando es de 1000uh porque no he podido conseguir una de mas bajo valor.

Agradezco la colaboración que me puedan brindar con este problema.


----------



## yoelmicro (Ago 15, 2012)

Pispis22, te comento que ese error ocurre por la resistencia tan alta al DC que posee la inductancia que estas empleando.
  Utiliza un carrete de los pequeños que tienen las fuentes de las PC en el Stanby y le arrollas 35 esperas de calibre #28, esa es una solución práctica, funcional 100%.
  Yo calcule las espiras necesarias para dicha inductancia, estos carretes poseen una elevada permeabilidad y la subrutina de control de Vpp ajustara el valor necesario de ciclo de trabajo al modulo CCP funcionando en PWM.

  Espero lo termines con éxito.


----------



## pispis22 (Ago 15, 2012)

Gracias *yoelmicro*, tu respuesta me sirvio mucho y pense en poner 2 bobinas de 220 y una de 100 uh en serie para ver si funcionaba el dispositivo y no me arrojo ningun error, ademas pude grabar un pic 12f629 sin ningun problema.

Gracias


----------



## Nunainos (Ago 18, 2012)

Amigo Federico, muchas gracias.

Ya he terminado el pickit2 segun tu desarrollo, pero estoy decepcionado. Me detecta el pickit pero he probado con dos 16F84A y dos 18F2550 y me dice "no device detected".

He repasado pistas, soldaduras, componenentes etc y no hay manera. En VDD si me llega 5V pero en VPP llega como 0.4V.

Por favor, llevo intentando realizar un programador mucho tiempo y no hay manera. Federico échame una mano. 

Muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## cfede1984 (Ago 18, 2012)

Hola Nunainos. Primero que nada quiero aclarar que no es mi desarrollo, los créditos son de Cheyo28. Sin embargo, claro que te trataremos de sacar del agua, contame como es que conectaste los pics, si a traves del ZIF o del cable, si ejecutaste el Troubleshoot. Asumo que el software para programar te reconoce el programador, si es así entonces te recomiendo que hagas correr la opción troubleshoot que se encuentra en el menu tools, ahí podrás revisar el valor de Vpp y el correcto funcionamiento de las lineas DAT y CLK. Respecto al Vpp, siempre suele hay que asegurarse cual es el emisor y colector con el tester ya que es fácil dar con transistores que tienen las patas cambiadas. En mi caso use todo 2N3904 y 2N3906. Otro punto es la inductancia. Aunque hay un rango de inductancias que se puede usar, yo conseguí una de 680 uH justos, para los que necesiten el dato, hay en Microelectronica, sobre la calle Peron cerca Parana de Buenos Aires.
Esperamos mas detalles, mientras tanto te dejo el adjunto del esquemático sobre el cual se basa este y otros programadores, para que revises todo una vez mas.
Saludos,

Federico


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 18, 2012)

Conectas bien los cables a RB7 y RB6? pues eso es un problema bastante frecuente. Para conectar el 16F84A, por ejemplo, debes poner asi:
Pines del ICSP            ||  Pines del PIC
1-VPP/MCLR              ||   4
2-VDD-Target             ||  14
3-VSS (GND)             ||   5
4-RB7 ISCP DAT/PGD   ||  13
5-RB6 ISCP CLK/PGC   ||  12
6-AUX                      ||  NO SE CONECTA.

Posibilidad #2: Chequea la tension entregada al pic, mediante un tester... reduce el largo del cable que sale del ICSP... o por último, prueba a alimentar el pic con una fuente externa a los pines 14(+) y 5(-) a 5V y luego el resto dejalo como esta, SIN CONECTAR los pines 2 y 3 del ICSP en caso de que lo alimentes con fuente externa.

Posibilidad #3: PIC fallado, que me ha pasado e incluso han habido veces en que igualmente me los reconocía y anteriormente los había quemado, puesto que en funcionamiento, calentaban ni bien se los conectaba.

Posibilidad #4: Mal cargado el Soft del PIC 16F2550. Prueba mediante el programa cargarlo nuevamente.

Agotado todo esto, haz el test del equipo en el programa que microchip propone para la grabación de PIC's. Comentame lo que obtienes.


Nunainos dijo:


> Amigo Federico, muchas gracias.
> 
> Ya he terminado el pickit2 segun tu desarrollo, pero estoy decepcionado. Me detecta el pickit pero he probado con dos 16F84A y dos 18F2550 y me dice "no device detected".
> 
> ...


----------



## ezedemontegrande (Ago 18, 2012)

Hola Colegas!!. Estoy en un trabado en un enrriedo y les quería pedir si me pueden dar una mano.
Armé el cirucuito del programador subido en la primer página, lo conecté a la compu y me lo reconoce bien, pude actualizar el software sin problemas. Pero cuando intento programar un PIC (en este caso el 16F877A) el "PicKit 2 Programmer" me tira el error de la foto adjunta "NO DEVICE DETECTED" . Ya he probado cambiando el micro 16f877A por un 16f84A y sigue diciendo lo mismo.
Les dejo una foto del programador y les quería pedir si me pueden tirar alguna idea de por donde buscar el error.
Les agradezco mucho si me pueden ayudar.

Saludos!


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 18, 2012)

ezedemontegrande dijo:


> Hola Colegas!!. Estoy en un trabado en un enrriedo y les quería pedir si me pueden dar una mano.
> Armé el cirucuito del programador subido en la primer página, lo conecté a la compu y me lo reconoce bien, pude actualizar el software sin problemas. Pero cuando intento programar un PIC (en este caso el 16F877A) el "PicKit 2 Programmer" me tira el error de la foto adjunta "NO DEVICE DETECTED" . Ya he probado cambiando el micro 16f877A por un 16f84A y sigue diciendo lo mismo.
> Les dejo una foto del programador y les quería pedir si me pueden tirar alguna idea de por donde buscar el error.
> Les agradezco mucho si me pueden ayudar.
> ...



chequea con un tester la tensión entre los bornes 2 y 3 del ICSP... si tira poca, prueba alimentarlo con una fuente externa, lo mismo que le dije a quien tuvo esos problemas, si has probado con varios, el error es ese y no del pic... asi que ya estamos en condiciones de discriminar esa posibilidad... revisa el conexionado y conecta el pin 4 del ICSP al RB7 del PIC y el pin 5 dekl ICSP al RB6 del PIC.... revisa bien el datasheet para evitar errores... en ellos figura tambien el conexionado para programarlos... algunos de ellos tienen doble VDD... otros tienen doble PGD... si la corriente no llega bien, deberías acortar el cable... pero primero prueba destildar "MCLR" en la ventana del programa... a lo mejor es eso, porque el programa mide tensión de fuente y algunos diseños son tomados como alimentación de fuente externa. Entonces, el tener la casilla MCLR tildada en ocasiones genera errores. Cuando hayas probado esto y recurras a la opción de alimentar el PIC16F84, recuerda desconectar VDD del ICSP... pon el cable 1 en el pin 4, el cable 4 en el pin 13 y el cable 5 en el pin 12. El pin 4 a VSS y el pin 14 al positivo de la fuente... no olvides unir ambos negativos (VSS del ICSP y el de la fuente)... saludos y espero puedas solucionarlo.


----------



## ezedemontegrande (Ago 19, 2012)

Arsenic dijo:


> chequea con un tester la tensión entre los bornes 2 y 3 del ICSP... si tira poca, prueba alimentarlo con una fuente externa, lo mismo que le dije a quien tuvo esos problemas, si has probado con varios, el error es ese y no del pic... asi que ya estamos en condiciones de discriminar esa posibilidad... revisa el conexionado y conecta el pin 4 del ICSP al RB7 del PIC y el pin 5 dekl ICSP al RB6 del PIC.... revisa bien el datasheet para evitar errores... en ellos figura tambien el conexionado para programarlos... algunos de ellos tienen doble VDD... otros tienen doble PGD... si la corriente no llega bien, deberías acortar el cable... pero primero prueba destildar "MCLR" en la ventana del programa... a lo mejor es eso, porque el programa mide tensión de fuente y algunos diseños son tomados como alimentación de fuente externa. Entonces, el tener la casilla MCLR tildada en ocasiones genera errores. Cuando hayas probado esto y recurras a la opción de alimentar el PIC16F84, recuerda desconectar VDD del ICSP... pon el cable 1 en el pin 4, el cable 4 en el pin 13 y el cable 5 en el pin 12. El pin 4 a VSS y el pin 14 al positivo de la fuente... no olvides unir ambos negativos (VSS del ICSP y el de la fuente)... saludos y espero puedas solucionarlo.



Muchas gracias Arsenic!! Pude solucionarlo , era un problema de conexiòn en RB6 y RB7. Saludos!


----------



## Nunainos (Ago 19, 2012)

Hola de nuevo amigos, gracias por ayudarme.

Amigo Fede, gracias de nuevo, si, ya se que el diseño es de Cheyo28 al cual le agradezco desde aqui.

La conexión la hice a través del zocalo ZIF y el troublshoot me indico voltaje demasiado bajo. De echo en VPP medi con el tester 0.4v y justo antes de la inductancia que le llega directamente la pista del usb le lleban 5v. Me da la sensacion que va a ser alguna resistencia o el 2n3906 que este cascado. 

Las dos inductancias son de 1000mH, y posteriormente L2 la cambien por una de un valor un poco más pequeño. Si me detecta el programador, me dice: "Pickit 2 found", pero como comento luego con dos 18F2550  do 16F84A me dice: "no device detected".

Les adjunto una imagen, disculpen la calidad de mi desarrollo pero tuve que solucionar pistas cortadas, no encontre condesadores electrolíticos "chatos" asi es que tuve que hacerles esa forma.

Muchas gracias de nuevo a todos.


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 19, 2012)

Nunainos dijo:


> Hola de nuevo amigos, gracias por ayudarme.
> 
> Amigo Fede, gracias de nuevo, si, ya se que el diseño es de Cheyo28 al cual le agradezco desde aqui.
> 
> ...



Programalo con el ISCP a traves de +5v externos (podes sacarlos de una fuente externa, o una bateria de 9v con un LM7805 o una fuente de alimentacion...) y sin conectar el VDD (Pin 2 del ICSP). Hecho eso, haz una prueba. Lo que estoy leyendo es que en VPP te tira 4V... pero la alimentacion la hace desde VDD(+5V) y VSS(GND)... habrás querido decir VDD imagino... bueno, hecha esa prueba, comentanos como va la cosa...


----------



## Nunainos (Ago 19, 2012)

Hola Arsenic. Digo que midiendo con el multímetro GND-VPP me marca 0,4v y el troubleshoot me dice 0.0v voltaje insuficiente. En la foto que adjunto, se puede observar la pista que va del USB a la inductancia, en es punto de unión si marca 5V. 

Voy a hacer la pruebas como comentas. La verdad es que me siento muy frustrado, es el segundo programador que intento y no sale, no soy persona de abandonar pero estoy que lo tiro todo al traste. Para mi es muy importante el saber que he sido capaz de realizar un proyecto de este tipo.

Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda. Lo seguiré intentando.


----------



## cfede1984 (Ago 19, 2012)

Nunainos, de ninguna manera deberías de abandonar, mas aun sabiendo que existen programadores que si funcionan en esta y otras versiones. Es momento de ir paso a paso y ver bien, creo que tienes mas de un problema en la placa, pues por un lado estoy casi seguro que la detección no usa VPP y por el otro no tienes VPP suficiente. Del otro lado de la inductancia es obvio que hay 5V pues vienen derecho del puerto. Esto no implica que del otro lado de las inductancias deba haber alrededor 12V automáticamente pues el proceso de generación de VPP es algo complejo y se hace por pulsos que emite el PIC y su posterior rectificación.
Deberías empezar revisando punto por punto la etapa de generación del VPP con el programador desconectado, y sumar paciencia pues claro que va a salir.
De paso, coméntanos con que y como programaste y verificaste el PIC que lleva el Pickit 2 (ya se que te lo detecta, pero por las dudas).
Y un ultimo consejo, no expondría los PICs mas caros y pruebas de programación, arrancaría siempre probando de hacer andar los PIC16F84A primero.
Saludos,

Federico


----------



## Nunainos (Ago 19, 2012)

Gracias de nuevo Federico. Perdona mi ignorancia, pero ¿cómo hago para comprobar la generación VPP ?.

Segundo, tengo dos 18F2550, uno de ellos que tiene grabado el hex de arranque con otro programador, y otro el que está puesto actualmente, que lo grabé con la opción del entorno "Download pickit2 operating system".

Edito: otra cosa, he seguido al pie de la letra los componentes que se  indican para este desarrollo y no hay pistas comunicadas. ¿Tengo que  cambiar las inductancias por unas de 680mH?


----------



## cfede1984 (Ago 19, 2012)

Para comprobar la generación del VPP, debes hacerlo a través del troubleshoot, en uno de los pasos pone el PIC en modo generación de VPP y lo mide el mismo PIC. Cuando me refería mas arriba a tener el programador desconectado para testear el VPP, me refería a desconectar el PIC de destino, no de la PC.. Por mi parte no he testeado nunca el "Download pickit2 operating system" de forma fehaciente, ya que cuando lo hice tenia otro problema y las conclusiones que habia sacado no eran correctas, así que no puedo opinar sobre esto.
Favor de revisar en este modo de generacion de VPP que voltaje tenemos despues del diodo D2  (D2 del esquematico,  puede que no coincida con el D2 del Eagle)
Saludos,

Federico


----------



## Nunainos (Ago 19, 2012)

Hola Fede, a la salida del D2 me da 4,82V.

Voy a realizar de nuevo el troubleshoot.


----------



## Nunainos (Ago 21, 2012)

Nada, que no hay manera, creo que lo mejor que puedo hacer es realizar el PCB de nuevo y empezar de cero.....una vez más.

Federico, me podrías confirmar si los componentes que se mencionan en el pdf del desarrollo son los mismos que tu has utilizado?

Muchas gracias de nuevo a todos.


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 21, 2012)

Nunainos dijo:


> Nada, que no hay manera, creo que lo mejor que puedo hacer es realizar el PCB de nuevo y empezar de cero.....una vez más.
> 
> Federico, me podrías confirmar si los componentes que se mencionan en el pdf del desarrollo son los mismos que tu has utilizado?
> 
> Muchas gracias de nuevo a todos.



He hecho la versión de Suky y me funciona perfectamente... honestamente no tengo idea de que es lo que te sucede con ese programador... tampoco lo he probado. Prueba con esta version de suky:

http://www.micros-designs.com.ar/pickit2-clone-5v3-3v/

y luego nos cuentas. Saludos y ni se te ocurra abandonar!


----------



## Nunainos (Ago 21, 2012)

Gracias Arsenic. Lo voy a repasar una vez mas y si no doy con ello repetiré este proyecto, más que nada por que lleva el zócalo ZIF.

Un saludo.


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 21, 2012)

Mira... el tema del zócalo ZIF poco importa realmente... lo que importa es el ICSP... total si tenes protoboard, no hay necesidad de ponerle un ZIF...


----------



## Menchaca (Ago 28, 2012)

he construido el programador de Cheyo28, pero tengo algunos problemas, ya cheque con el troubleshoot mi programador y dice que fue detectada una alimentacion externa lo cual no se a que se deba y cuando lo conecto me marca error en vpp, cuando lo cheque con el troubleshoot dice que esta en corto. cheque con mi multimetro la saildas de voltaje, fisicamente y no tengo cortos, tengo una salida de vdd de 5 volts y en vpp tengo  milivolts no se que pueda ser. aaa bueno si hay una cosa coloque en los capacitores C1 y C3 capacitores ceramicos de 100nf porque no encontre de tantalio..... porfis ayuda


----------



## cfede1984 (Ago 28, 2012)

Hola Menchaca, lo de la alimentacion externa es totalmente normal por la forma en que esta armado el circuito. Lo de tantalio yo lo reemplace por cerámico sin inconveniente. Coméntame por favor el valor de la inductancia o inductancias que estas instalando.
Saludos,

Federico


----------



## Menchaca (Ago 28, 2012)

Hola Federico....
Solucionado el problema, programando pic's sin broncas 

gracias por la ayuda


----------



## cfede1984 (Ago 29, 2012)

Genial. Y cual era el problema Menchaca? Porfa coméntalo así otra persona podrá utilizar tu experiencia.
Saludos,

Federico


----------



## cevv (Ago 29, 2012)

hola compañeros!

alguien conoce este programador Ver el archivo adjunto 78819

necesito los valores de las resisntencias o el plano completo.. si alguien lo conoce por favor indiqueme..  gracias.


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 29, 2012)

cevv dijo:


> hola compañeros!
> 
> alguien conoce este programador Ver el archivo adjunto 78819
> 
> necesito los valores de las resisntencias o el plano completo.. si alguien lo conoce por favor indiqueme..  gracias.



Es un JDM... como dije antes... tienen los mismos problemas TODOS los JDM. Hágan el de Kemisa que puse mas arriba. Con ese no van a tener drama.


----------



## cox (Ago 29, 2012)

cevv dijo:


> hola compañeros!
> 
> alguien conoce este programador Ver el archivo adjunto 78819
> 
> necesito los valores de las resisntencias o el plano completo.. si alguien lo conoce por favor indiqueme..  gracias.



pfff, si, claro que si.. es la R2, R3, R7...

Haciendo honor a tu firma te sugeriría que digas de dónde sacaste eso.. quizas te confundiste, pero enviaste solamente el PCB..imposible adivinar, al menos para mi..

saludos


----------



## cevv (Ago 29, 2012)

amigo @arsenic  es para grabar un PIC 16f84.... pero en que parte esta ese vos decis?
amigo cox, lo saque de "decosArgentina" y no habia el plano, solo el pcb listo para hacer...


----------



## cox (Ago 29, 2012)

Amigos:

#arsenic, disculpa la desprolijidad, ten en cuenta que son mas de 2500 post y es algo que al menos yo resolví hace un buen tiempo :S, pero podrías indicarme cuál post es el de "kemisa" al que haces referencia? me entro mucha curiosidad

#cevv supongo que el amigo arsenic tiene razon, a mí tambien me suena que puede ser un JDM, nomas que me desconciertan los reguladores que tiene.. en fin, nada que hacer x ahi..

saludos

EDITO: ya encontré lo que te consultaba arsenic, gracias de todos modos.


----------



## cevv (Ago 29, 2012)

buscando, buscando encontre uno comleto... me sirve para grabar PIC16f84.. usa el ICpro 1.05, ya lo baje tambien...

que tal les parece? alguno lo conoce?


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 29, 2012)

cevv dijo:


> buscando, buscando encontre uno comleto... me sirve para grabar PIC16f84.. usa el ICpro 1.05, ya lo baje tambien...
> 
> que tal les parece? alguno lo conoce?



Ya lo hice, hice veintenas de programadores... NINGUNO ME FUNCIONABA... hasta que hice el de Kemisa. Con él pude programar mi condenado PIC18F2550 para hacerme el pickit2clone (la versión de Suky) y anda perfecto.

NOTA: Los zener que ves ahí son para protegerte de los altos... el problema es que no tenes nada que te regule la tensión, si esta se encuentra en un nivel por debajo del requerido... tampoco cumplen con los estandares TTL. Sinceramente la tenes muy complicada, si no lees los posts anteriores...


----------



## cevv (Ago 29, 2012)

pero es que ese programador no es para el PIC18F255, sino para 16f84... tal vez por eso no te funciono!!!
bueno ni modo: voy a buscar todos los post de Kemisa en estehilo...  a ver cual es.


listo es este  no?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...2-clone-18080/index128.html#post690677http://

ahora la pregunta es:  sirve tambien para los 16f84????

bueno fui a la web del tal kemisa, y si sirve.. gracias... aunq tendre que rediseñar la pcb, porque es doble capa.


----------



## Menchaca (Ago 29, 2012)

Hola cfede1984, ps resulta que no habia conectado el pin 12 del pic, como la tarjeta es de doble cara olvide hacer la union en ese pin ... en fin suele pasar, lo bueno es que ya funciona correctamente.


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 29, 2012)

cevv dijo:


> pero es que ese programador no es para el PIC18F255, sino para 16f84... tal vez por eso no te funciono!!!
> bueno ni modo: voy a buscar todos los post de Kemisa en estehilo...  a ver cual es.
> 
> 
> ...



Tienes algún problema con los pcb's doble faz? es muy sencillo hacerlos: Lo planchas de ambos lados y listo... claro que si consigues la placa virgen doble faz... es importante que cuando dobles el papel para plancharlo, el recuadro coincida... para ello, debes imprimir el pcb con el layer "Dimensions" activado en eagle... entonces tendrás ambos... (sugiero que imprimas uno al lado del otro, pero recuerda que el layer que denominan "TOP" (cara superior o de componentes) tiene que ir impresa en MIRROR. Claro que también puedes modificar el pcb, de hecho es lo que iba a hacer pero me decidí por el doble faz, ya que mi objetivo era mas que nada hacerlo diminuto, la placa no llega a los 5 cm de lado... precioso, verdad? luego para atacarlo con el acido, lo que haces es ponerlo en forma VERTICAL... primero atacas una mitad, luego la otra y ya tienes tu pcb doble faz. Espero que tengas éxito y cualquier otro problema avisame...


----------



## cevv (Ago 30, 2012)

una pregunta tal vez estupida, pero este programador PICKIT2 CLONE, usa el PIC PIC18F2550... habrá algun problema si uso el PIC18F4550? o es el mismo...
lo digo porque aca es mas facil conseguir el PIC18F4550


----------



## Arsenic (Ago 30, 2012)

cevv dijo:


> una pregunta tal vez estupida, pero este programador PICKIT2 CLONE, usa el PIC PIC18F2550... habrá algun problema si uso el PIC18F4550? o es el mismo...
> lo digo porque aca es mas facil conseguir el PIC18F4550



No hay ningún problema, de hecho por alguna parte de este hilo está publicado el HEX para dicho dispositivo! Tampoco hay mucho problema con la inductancia... no tiene por qué ser de 680uH... puede ser de 470 o mayor... tengo otros valores pero aún no los he podido comprobar por falta de tiempo. Espero que puedas montar tus proyectos y que tengas éxito!


----------



## cevv (Ago 30, 2012)

o.k, bueno mañana con calma me siento a buscar el .hex que mencionas.. gracias por todo compañero!


----------



## oscarintintin (Sep 2, 2012)

una consulta compañeros al conectar mi programador me sale " the pickit 2 has not operating system use the tools menu to donwload an os" que puedo hacer para solucionar esto?... el pic 2550 ya esta grabado les adjunto la imagen... he realisado el programador gatox


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 2, 2012)

> una consulta compañeros al conectar mi programador me sale " the pickit 2 has not operating system use the tools menu to donwload an os" que puedo hacer para solucionar esto?... el pic 2550 ya esta grabado les adjunto la imagen... he realisado el programador gatox



Metete al MPLAB y ahí te va a dar la opción de recargarle el sistema operativo, luego una vez realizado, lo desconectas y volves a ejecutar el software del pickit2. 
Saludos !


----------



## oscarintintin (Sep 2, 2012)

Moyano, gracias
Entrado a MLAB IDE-programmer-selcione pickit 2-luego download OS. Nose si eso es lo que tenia que hacer segun lo que me habías indicado, pero sige igual. E conectado el programador de un amigo y lo reconoce normal, cambie su pic2550 a mi programador y me arroja el mismo mensaje. te adjunto lo que me sale en MLAB IDE. Por cierto el led Bussy parpadea


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 3, 2012)

El error está en el firmware entonces. Con el programador de tu amigo, volvé a grabarle el firmware y luego probá su funcionamiento.

Saludos !


----------



## cevv (Sep 7, 2012)

de nuevo aca compañero. les cuento que compre el pic18f4550 que elw comente arriba, y bueno me decidi hacer la version de suky con iscp (aunq todos usan iscp), en fin... 
@arsenic de casualidad tienes algun diseño para para grabar el pic con iscp? es decir donde montas lis pic a programar..
no se si me doy a entender, fijate tengo pensado hacer esto:

1. hacer la pcb o proyecto de suky, ya que es simple y facil  y sin muchas complicaciones 

2. hacer, mejor dicho rediseñar la pcb del iscp con base zip usado por cheyo28 (la cual adjunto).

3. conectar la iscp con base zip a la placa de suky: de esta manera uso la base zip para montar los pic a programar.

me imagino que la mayoria hace eso. de todas formas si hay algun otro diseño para conectar la base zip a iscp. bienvenido


----------



## Arsenic (Sep 7, 2012)

cevv dijo:


> de nuevo aca compañero. les cuento que compre el pic18f4550 que elw comente arriba, y bueno me decidi hacer la version de suky con iscp (aunq todos usan iscp), en fin...
> @arsenic de casualidad tienes algun diseño para para grabar el pic con iscp? es decir donde montas lis pic a programar..
> no se si me doy a entender, fijate tengo pensado hacer esto:
> 
> ...



Yo uso el protoboard y los datasheet de los pic's que necesito... es solamente conectar los cables a los pines correspondientes a cada pin del pic que se desea grabar. Honestamente no veo el problema de utilizar únicamente el ISCP en forma directa... será por comodidad, imagino... con respecto al 18F4550, puedes adaptarle el firmware, pero es poco probable de que funcione... creo que me equivoqué cuando dije que el firmware para el pic que mencionas funciona, debido a que el dispositivo originalmente fué diseñado para el PIC18F2550, motivo por el cual se hace imposible actualizarlo directamente, salvo que hagas un debug y escribas tu propio firmware para el 4550 (recordemos que el debug no es 100% fiable y en cualquier caso, necesitas de un grabador para hacerlo...). Por otra parte, efectivamente, el JDM publicado por Kemisa, sirve para una variedad bastante buena de PIC's, incluído el que mencionabas en el thread anterior al último... hecha esta aclaración, te sugiero que averigües por el PIC18F2550 en algún sitio de compras online (M.Libre, etc...) y no tires tu 4550, recuerda que la electrónica no tiene desperdicio. Avisame como va todo.


----------



## SERGIOD (Sep 7, 2012)

Arsenic dijo:


> Yo uso el protoboard y los datasheet de los pic's que necesito... es solamente conectar los cables a los pines correspondientes a cada pin del pic que se desea grabar. Honestamente no veo el problema de utilizar únicamente el ISCP en forma directa... será por comodidad, imagino... con respecto al 18F4550, puedes adaptarle el firmware, pero es poco probable de que funcione... creo que me equivoqué cuando dije que el firmware para el pic que mencionas funciona, debido a que el dispositivo originalmente fué diseñado para el PIC18F2550, motivo por el cual se hace imposible actualizarlo directamente, salvo que hagas un debug y escribas tu propio firmware para el 4550 (recordemos que el debug no es 100% fiable y en cualquier caso, necesitas de un grabador para hacerlo...). Por otra parte, efectivamente, el JDM publicado por Kemisa, sirve para una variedad bastante buena de PIC's, incluído el que mencionabas en el thread anterior al último... hecha esta aclaración, te sugiero que averigües por el PIC18F2550 en algún sitio de compras online (M.Libre, etc...) y no tires tu 4550, recuerda que la electrónica no tiene desperdicio. Avisame como va todo.



tienes mucha razón solo es para el pic 18f2550 por lo tanto coincido contigo que se busque uno; te recomiendo que realices el de Suky


----------



## cevv (Sep 10, 2012)

gracias arsenic y sergiod por sus comentarios y bueno, les comento que ya encontre una web que los venden... tengo pensado usar el pic 18f4550 para uno proyecto de ethernet, osea para controlar reles a traves de internet, y con ellos lo que sea..
si alguno sabe o conoce de esto.. espero su opinion!
saludos compañeros!


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Sep 20, 2012)

Despues de un tiempo termine el mio, saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 20, 2012)

Te ha quedado espectacular, felicitaciones y a programar muchos PIC !!


----------



## Meta (Sep 21, 2012)

Buenísimo, buen trabajo.


----------



## Arsenic (Sep 21, 2012)

cevv dijo:


> gracias arsenic y sergiod por sus comentarios y bueno, les comento que ya encontre una web que los venden... tengo pensado usar el pic 18f4550 para uno proyecto de ethernet, osea para controlar reles a traves de internet, y con ellos lo que sea..
> si alguno sabe o conoce de esto.. espero su opinion!
> saludos compañeros!



Queremos fotos eh?


----------



## SERGIOD (Sep 21, 2012)

Somacruz dijo:


> Despues de un tiempo termine el mio, saludos
> 
> http://i.minus.com/ibq1gX1p3u7KVL.jpg



Muy prolijo felicitaciones    , solo una consulta de donde sacaste esa bobina


----------



## Arsenic (Sep 21, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Muy prolijo felicitaciones    , solo una consulta de donde sacaste esa bobina



las venden cuando se quedan sin la otra.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Oct 5, 2012)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Te ha quedado espectacular, felicitaciones y a programar muchos PIC !!



Gracias Moyano, primero hice uno para ver como se comportaba y al ver q trabajo bien me dispuse hacerlo mas en serio y me gusto el resultado, saludos 



Meta dijo:


> Buenísimo, buen trabajo.



Gracias Meta, saludos





SERGIOD dijo:


> Muy prolijo felicitaciones    , solo una consulta de donde sacaste esa bobina



Hola Sergiod, la bobina la compre por internet porque aqui en mi localidad no se encuentra ese componente, por ay, no recuerdo en donde, vi q se podia construir tomando un nucleo toroidal de una lampara de las ahorradoras, saludos


----------



## kayroz (Oct 13, 2012)

Hola que tal, bueno despues de algunos problemas pero con la ayuda del foro por fin tengo funcionando mi pickit 2, aunque todavia con algunos detalles para las memorias 24lc..


----------



## ars (Oct 14, 2012)

kayroz dijo:


> Hola que tal, bueno despues de algunos problemas pero con la ayuda del foro por fin tengo funcionando mi pickit 2, aunque todavia con algunos detalles para las memorias 24lc..


Muy lindo te quedo tu diseño. Felicitaciones!


----------



## rrc46 (Oct 15, 2012)

Somacruz dijo:


> Despues de un tiempo termine el mio, saludos
> 
> http://i.minus.com/ibq1gX1p3u7KVL.jpg



Soy nuevo y estoy intentando hacer el mío. Me parece que tu versión no es axactamente igual que la de la PCB que propone SUKY... ¿Podrías compartirla? Agradecido.


----------



## kayroz (Oct 15, 2012)

Basicamente el circuito casi es el mismo, esta basado en los esquemas que circulan aqui y en el original de microchip solo que tuve la fortuna de poder encontrar los transistores smd en una tarjeta vieja y de ahi la mayoria de los componentes son de este tipo, ademas de que decidi hacer el pcb a dos caras y poner un zocalo de 18 pines. En el siguiente mensaje subo los archivos. Bye


----------



## rrc46 (Oct 16, 2012)

Kayroz, agradezco tu respuesta pero no era a ti a quien hacia la petición, sino a Somacruz...


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Oct 16, 2012)

rrc46 dijo:


> Kayroz, agradezco tu respuesta pero no era a ti a quien hacia la petición, sino a Somacruz...



Hola rrc46: 
El q*ue* coloque esta basado en el de Moyano y Felixs no en el de Suky, y claro que si, con mucho gusto lo comparto, espero q*ue* el Señor Moyano no se moleste  , lo publique en mi blog, aquí tienes el link, saludos 

ENLACE



kayroz dijo:


> Hola que tal, bueno despues de algunos problemas pero con la ayuda del foro por fin tengo funcionando mi pickit 2, aunque todavia con algunos detalles para las memorias 24lc..



Se ve bien, ojala pudieras subir fotos de mejor calidad para apreciarlo mejor, saludos


----------



## rrc46 (Oct 16, 2012)

Muy agradecido, Somacruz.


----------



## 0110110h (Oct 16, 2012)

que tal, una pregunta, este programador funciona con MPLAB X tanto en programador como en debugger?


----------



## smaumendez (Oct 17, 2012)

Saludos
Por cuestion de andar trabajando con un 18f2550 encuentro que han clonado el pickit2, yo uso el original y les puedo compartir los archivos de una placa que uso para conectar los micros al ISCP y programarlos, la ventaja es que sale economico y la desventaja es que se debe usar un destornillador para sacarlos pero bueno, tal vez a alguien le interese.

Incluye pdf para placa y archivo para personalizar en pcb wizard


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 17, 2012)

> Hola rrc46:
> El que coloque esta basado en el de Moyano y Felixs no en el de Suky, y claro que si, con mucho gusto lo comparto, espero que el Señor Moyano no se moleste  , lo publique en mi blog, aquí tienes el link, saludos



No me molesta, te quedó excelente tu programador !



> que tal, una pregunta, este programador funciona con MPLAB X tanto en programador como en debugger?



Me parece que no está soportado en MPLABX, igual podrías consultar en los foros de Microchip. Si trabajas en Linux/Ubuntu podrías usar lo siguiente: http://www.nathandumont.com/node/276

Yo siempre lo he trabajado en windows y he usado MPLAB...no conozco las herramientas para otros sistemas operativos.

Saludos !


----------



## rrc46 (Oct 17, 2012)

Gracias Moyano, Somacruz desde la PCB que publicas en MediaFire, no se cómo  imprimir el para poder planchar dado que no tiene las pistas, según yo aprecio sólo veo la serigrafía y los agujeros a realizar.
Moyano o Somacruz ¿dónde podría conseguir una PCB, para imprimir y planchar del circuito que habéis realizado?. Muy agradecido.


¡Ejem! perdonadme, me quedé en la primera página


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Oct 17, 2012)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> No me molesta, te quedó excelente tu programador



Gracias Moyano, Saludos!! 





rrc46 dijo:


> Gracias Moyano, Somacruz desde la PCB que publicas en MediaFire, no se cómo  imprimir el para poder planchar dado que no tiene las pistas, según yo aprecio sólo veo la serigrafía y los agujeros a realizar.
> Moyano o Somacruz ¿dónde podría conseguir una PCB, para imprimir y planchar del circuito que habéis realizado?. Muy agradecido.
> 
> 
> ¡Ejem! perdonadme, me quedé en la primera página



Mmm, no se a que te refieres, en el PDF que coloque en mi blog se encuentra tanto la serigrafia como el PCB listos para imprimir  , lo he verificado y esta correcto, checa otra vez el documento, saludos, 





smaumendez dijo:


> Saludos
> Por cuestion de andar trabajando con un 18f2550 encuentro que han clonado el pickit2, yo uso el original y les puedo compartir los archivos de una placa que uso para conectar los micros al ISCP y programarlos, la ventaja es que sale economico y la desventaja es que se debe usar un destornillador para sacarlos pero bueno, tal vez a alguien le interese.
> 
> Incluye pdf para placa y archivo para personalizar en pcb wizard



Se ve interesante, por aqui anda uno hecho con un zocalo ZIF el cual nos evita estar sacando los PIC´s a presion, de todas formas gracias por tu aporte, saludos


----------



## Nano24 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hola amigos del foro, hace unos días me encontré un PIC16F876A en un aparato que encontré en una farmacia, el problema es que el PIC esta bloqueado y quisiera saber como puedo borrarlo? Alguna ayuda o sugerencia.


----------



## rrc46 (Oct 18, 2012)

Bueno Somacruz, tu pdf consta de dos hojas y como te he comentado en mi mensaje me quedé en la primera y pensé que no estaba la PCB. Solucionado. Gracias. 
Otra cosa ¿la relación de componentes es la misma que el de SUKY? Saludos.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Oct 18, 2012)

Nano24 dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro, hace unos días me encontré un PIC16F876A en un aparato que encontré en una farmacia, el problema es que el PIC esta bloqueado y quisiera saber como puedo borrarlo? Alguna ayuda o sugerencia.



Nano, podrias darnos mas datos?, a que te refieres con bloqueado?, que programador estas usando y que programa?, Recuerda que este hilo es aceca del programador, creo que deberias agregar un nuevo tema en la seccion, saludos





rrc46 dijo:


> Bueno Somacruz, tu pdf consta de dos hojas y como te he comentado en mi mensaje me quedé en la primera y pensé que no estaba la PCB. Solucionado. Gracias.
> Otra cosa ¿la relación de componentes es la misma que el de SUKY? Saludos.



Es exactamente el mismo, con la unica diferencia es que Suky agrega el circuito para regular la tension a 3.3v y asi poder programar los PIC´s que trabajan con ese voltaje, obviamente con el correspondiente agregado de componentes, no entiendo tu insistencia en comparar la placa de Moyano con la de Suky son 2 trabajos distintos realizados por 2 personas distintas, es por obviedad que haya diferencias entre ellas, aclaro, para nada me molesta tu comentario, simplemente no creo que sea necesario salirnos del hilo en el que estamos, para la placa de Suky existe su propio hilo pero bueno, cualquier cosa comenta, saludos


----------



## rrc46 (Oct 18, 2012)

No, Somacruz no estoy comparando. Dada mi poca experiencia y conocimiento, no soy capaz de armar la placa de MOYANO sin la relación de componentes.

Yo ya he montado la de SUKY, siguiendo las indicaciones de su hilo y a partir de la relación de componentes publicada en él. La placa no me funciona muy bien (la detecta el software y el PC pero me da errores al conectale la placa con el micro a programar). 
Al ver la de MOYANO que tú publicaste y verla tan ordenada, me pareció buena idea intentar hacerla.

¡Claro está que no son iguales! Por ejemplo, la de SUKY tiene 8 transistores y la de MOYANO tiene sólo 4 y en la resistencias, diodos etc. hay diferencias. Yo no sé, como te he dicho, discernir qué es lo que corresponde al circuito de 3,3 V y lo que no.

No sé si he interpretado bien el sentido de tu post, pero yo no necesito la relación de componentes de la placa de SUKY sino de la de MOYANO, la que tú has hecho. Si me la puedes pasar (o decirme dónde encontrala) agradecido, creo que está dentro del asunto de este hilo. En caso contrario tan amigos. 

Adjunto la placa que he hecho, que no está muy bien, es mi quinta desde que empecé en esto de la electrónica.


----------



## ars (Oct 19, 2012)

0110110h dijo:


> que tal, una pregunta, este programador funciona con MPLAB X tanto en programador como en debugger?


Buenas, mira como programador si esta soportado. Pero como debugger, no se decirte si actualmente le dieron soporte, hasta principios de año te puedo asegurar que no tenia. No porque el clone no sirve, sino que directamente no quisieron darle el soporte al pickit2 original. Mas que seguro por cuestiones vender productos nuevos.....


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Oct 19, 2012)

rrc46 dijo:


> No, Somacruz no estoy comparando. Dada mi poca experiencia y conocimiento, no soy capaz de armar la placa de MOYANO sin la relación de componentes.



La relacion de componentes viene en la primera pagina de este post, checalo





rrc46 dijo:


> Yo ya he montado la de SUKY, siguiendo las indicaciones de su hilo y a partir de la relación de componentes publicada en él. La placa no me funciona muy bien (la detecta el software y el PC pero me da errores al conectale la placa con el micro a programar).
> Al ver la de MOYANO que tú publicaste y verla tan ordenada, me pareció buena idea intentar hacerla.



En el hilo de Suky ofrece un PDF que contiene tanto el PCB que me imagino que fue el que ocupaste asi como el Digarama y su correspendiente lista de componentes...





rrc46 dijo:


> ¡Claro está que no son iguales! Por ejemplo, la de SUKY tiene 8 transistores y la de MOYANO tiene sólo 4 y en la resistencias, diodos etc. hay diferencias. Yo no sé, como te he dicho, discernir qué es lo que corresponde al circuito de 3,3 V y lo que no.



En el Diagrama que el ofrece se observa perfectamente la seccion que se encarga de regular el VDD a 3.3v, no es tan dificil de entender...





rrc46 dijo:


> No sé si he interpretado bien el sentido de tu post, pero yo no necesito la relación de componentes de la placa de SUKY sino de la de MOYANO, la que tú has hecho. Si me la puedes pasar (o decirme dónde encontrala)



Tal vez no me exprese bien, a lo que me referia es que estamos hablando en este momento de la placa de Suky cuando este hilo trata de otro programador, en el link que te pase se encuentra tambien el Diagrama del Programador con los correspondientes valores de los componentes, me imagino que eso es lo que quieres o tal vez estoy malinterpretando tu peticion 





rrc46 dijo:


> agradecido, creo que está dentro del asunto de este hilo. En caso contrario tan amigos.



Por supuesto, cualquier duda no dudes en comentar, por cierto me gusto la placa que hiciste, para ser tu 5a placa te quedo bien, a mi no me quedaron tambien hasta la 20 o 30 jeje  , saludos


----------



## rrc46 (Oct 19, 2012)

No, Somacruz, yo no he hablado de la placa de SUKY.  De todas formas el post que mencionas tiene los componentes de la placa de Moyano, pero no tiene la PCB de la tuya y los componentes, tal como se puede ver en el esquema que compartes, no tienen los mismos valores, de todas formas ya la obtuve a partir del esquema mencionado de tu placa. 
En cuanto a lo de que "no es tan dificil de ver" no deja de ser una opinión tuya, para mi todo esto "es un mundo" . Lamento mucho haberme expresado de un modo que se entendiera lo que no quería decir. Disculpas y gracias mil. Hasta otra.


----------



## juansalvo94 (Oct 19, 2012)

Gente, tengo una consulta, vengo leyendo hace 2 dias el hilo, llegue hasta la pagina 34, pero por agotamiento desistí. algun alma caritativa me puede decir en que quedo la versión 2.0 del programador? O si ya hay una 3.0? Me gustaría poder programar casi todos los micros posibles, osea, los pic de 5V y los pic de 3V, ademas de las eeprom

Un saludo gente, espero que mi consulta no moleste

Gracias por su atencion gente y de nuevo, disculpen las molestias

PD: Solo ando buscando un circuito esquemático funcional, Quiero diseñar el PCB de una y sacarlo funcionando lo antes posible


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Oct 19, 2012)

rrc46 dijo:


> No, Somacruz, yo no he hablado de la placa de SUKY.



???En la pagina anterior mencionaste la placa de Suky en varias ocasiones 





rrc46 dijo:


> De todas formas el post que mencionas tiene los componentes de la placa de Moyano, pero no tiene la PCB de la tuya y los componentes, tal como se puede ver en el esquema que compartes, no tienen los mismos valores, de todas formas ya la obtuve a partir del esquema mencionado de tu placa.



Es obvio que no tiene mi PCB, ya que es de mi autoria, siempre me gusta realizar mis propios PCB´s, creo que no has visto bien el diagrama, es exactamente el mismo, en lo unico en que son diferentes es en el orden de los componentes pero si te fijas son exactamente los mismos valores sinplemente que el orden es distinto eso se debe a que en el diagrama de Moyano estan agregadas las Resistencias en D+ y D-, son las resistencias pull up que sirven para debuguear, en mi caso yo las obvie ya que esa funcion no es de importancia para mi al igual que el de Felixs





rrc46 dijo:


> En cuanto a lo de que "no es tan dificil de ver" no deja de ser una opinión tuya, para mi todo esto "es un mundo" .



Una disculpa si sentiste incomodidad por mi comentario, mi error fue suponer que tenias ciertos conocimientos de electronica y por eso supuse que entenderias el diagrama y verias la seccion que se encarga de regular el VDD, una disculpa por eso 





rrc46 dijo:


> Lamento mucho haberme expresado de un modo que se entendiera lo que no quería decir. Disculpas y gracias mil. Hasta otra.



Para nada, muchas de esas confusiones se deben a los modismos tipicos de otros paises pero no hay problema, este es un espacio abierto, te reitero mi amistad y mi disponibilidad en cualquier cosa que pueda ayudarte con respecto al Programador y no solo yo sino el resto de los compañeros, un abrazo y suerte 





juansalvo94 dijo:


> Gente, tengo una consulta, vengo leyendo hace 2 dias el hilo, llegue hasta la pagina 34, pero por agotamiento desistí. algun alma caritativa me puede decir en que quedo la versión 2.0 del programador? O si ya hay una 3.0?



??? Especifica que quieres decir con 2.0 y 3.0





juansalvo94 dijo:


> Un saludo gente, espero que mi consulta no moleste
> 
> Gracias por su atencion gente y de nuevo, disculpen las molestias



Para nada es molestia, el programador aqui expuesto te sirve para casi todos los PIC, solo no podras programar los PIC de 3.3v ya que en este diseño aun no esta implementado



juansalvo94 dijo:


> PD: Solo ando buscando un circuito esquemático funcional, Quiero diseñar el PCB de una y sacarlo funcionando lo antes posible



El que esta expuesto aqui es totalmente funcional, saludos


----------



## juansalvo94 (Oct 19, 2012)

Somacruz dijo:


> ??? Especifica que quieres decir con 2.0 y 3.0



En el comienzo del hilo, el Sr. Moyano Jonathan Plantea una V1.0 Que solo programa pics de 5V
Mas tarde, se plantea una version 2.0 implementa la funcion de programar memorias eeprom y micros de 3.3V

Algunos implementaron la funcion para programar las memorias eeprom, pero no vi ninguno que haya realizado un programador util para micros de 3,3V, solo hay un esquematico planteado por el mismo Moyano Jonathan que (hasta la pagina 35) no deja en claro si funciona

EDITO: Ah y lo de la V3.0... Solamente pensé que se podia dar el caso de que en 80 paginas de hilo apareciera una nueva version jajaja, nunca plantee nada nuevo
end edit (?



Somacruz dijo:


> El que esta expuesto aqui es totalmente funcional, saludos



Y con esto te refieres al de la pagina 1 del hilo o al de una pagina especifica?

Saludos somacruz, Gracias por la rapida respuesta


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Oct 19, 2012)

juansalvo94 dijo:


> En el comienzo del hilo, el Sr. Moyano Jonathan Plantea una V1.0 Que solo programa pics de 5V
> Mas tarde, se plantea una version 2.0 implementa la funcion de programar memorias eeprom y micros de 3.3V
> 
> Algunos implementaron la funcion para programar las memorias eeprom, pero no vi ninguno que haya realizado un programador util para micros de 3,3V, solo hay un esquematico planteado por el mismo Moyano Jonathan que (hasta la pagina 35) no deja en claro si funciona
> ...



Ah ya, Moyano ya lo habia comentado pero al parecer aun no lo implementa en este diseño



juansalvo94 dijo:


> Y con esto te refieres al de la pagina 1 del hilo o al de una pagina especifica?
> 
> Saludos somacruz, Gracias por la rapida respuesta



Si, al de la primera pagina, es el mismo que yo realize y funciona de 10, la unica diferenca es que yo no coloque las resistencias que van en D+ y D-, saludos


----------



## incafox (Oct 19, 2012)

ola, arme en el protoboard del programador adjunto de la primera pagina, escribo por que me surgieron algunos errores, arme todo segun el esquema tal cual, solo que en ves del capacitor ceramico de 470nf en el pin 14, le puse uno de 100nf (no consegui el de 470), al momento de conectarlo, no sale nada parecido a nuevo dispositivo en mi pc (windows 7), al ir a administrador de dispositivos, no me aparece nada nuevo en controladoras de bus de serie universal, solo me aparece "dispositivo de entrada usb", con signo de admiracion, en la seccion dispositivo de interfaz de usuario, para mas detalles, a diferencia del original estoy usando una bobina tipo resistor de 470uH, ?que tan importante es el condensador de 470nf del pin 14?, probe cambiando las entradas del usb D+ Y D-, y me sale error de dispositivo, asi ke creo ke eso no es. Agradeseria mucho su ayuda.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Oct 19, 2012)

incafox dijo:


> ola, arme en el protoboard del programador adjunto de la primera pagina, escribo por que me surgieron algunos errores, arme todo segun el esquema tal cual, solo que en ves del capacitor ceramico de 470nf en el pin 14, le puse uno de 100nf (no consegui el de 470), al momento de conectarlo, no sale nada parecido a nuevo dispositivo en mi pc (windows 7), al ir a administrador de dispositivos, no me aparece nada nuevo en controladoras de bus de serie universal, solo me aparece "dispositivo de entrada usb", con signo de admiracion, en la seccion dispositivo de interfaz de usuario, para mas detalles



No solo es el hecho de conectarlo y ya, debes tener instalado el MPLAB y el Software PICKit2 v2.61 ya que ese contiene los drivers del programador, sino lo tienes instalado nunca te lo va a reconocer, el valor del capacitor no es tan critico aunque yo por si las dudas he colocado el mismo que pide el diagrama



incafox dijo:


> a diferencia del original estoy usando una bobina tipo resistor de 470uH,



Esa te sirve perfecto, la bobina trabaja en conjunto para generar el VPP necesario





incafox dijo:


> que tan importante es el condensador de 470nf del pin 14?



Muy importante, su valor no es critico pero trata de respetar su valor



incafox dijo:


> probe cambiando las entradas del usb D+ Y D-, y me sale error de dispositivo, asi ke creo ke eso no es. Agradeseria mucho su ayuda.



Tu problema no esta ay, primero instala las aplicaciones que te mencione y despues nos comentas, saludos


----------



## incafox (Oct 19, 2012)

bueno tengo ya instalado el mplab y el pickit 2.61, pero tengo grabado el 18f2550 con la version 2.33 adjuntado de la primera pagina, una observacion, la primera ves ke conecte, me tarde casi un minuto, "detectanto e instalando nuevo dispositivo", al final me sale algo asi "@%@kit2" como si hubiera detectado en parte o corruptamente, no c luego de ahi ni mas algo parecido, por las primeras paginas lei un comentario ke me llamo la atencion, decia que armo en la proto con cables largos y no le funciono, y lo modifico usando unos mas cortos, y le ando porfin, yo estoy usando unos cables de esos ke vienen con puntita lista, de 20 cm. Gracias por su ayuda Somacruz.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Oct 19, 2012)

incafox dijo:


> bueno tengo ya instalado el mplab y el pickit 2.61, pero tengo grabado el 18f2550 con la version 2.33 adjuntado de la primera pagina



Vas por buen camino...





incafox dijo:


> una observacion, la primera ves ke conecte, me tarde casi un minuto, "detectanto e instalando nuevo dispositivo", al final me sale algo asi "@%@kit2" como si hubiera detectado en parte o corruptamente, no c luego de ahi ni mas algo parecido



Prueba cambiar de puerto USB, checa el estado de tu cable USB, algo de esa falla que menciona pasa por el mas estado en el que se encuentran los puertos USB, a veces no es daño sino que solo estan sucios, sucede con cualquier dispositivo USB mas comunmente con PENDRIVES, la PROTO es otra historia, la falla tambien puede estar ay, la mayoria de problemas sobrevienen por la mala conectividad que tiene el Protoboard, de todas formas no dudes en comentar saludos


----------



## rrc46 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gracias mil, de nuevo, Somacruz. Ya informaré cuando arme el circuito.


----------



## incafox (Oct 21, 2012)

ola, ya conseguí la pieza faltante, ahora todo armado, lo conecto y me sale en el pickit 2 "the pickit 2 has no operating system" resaltado en amarillo, que significa esto?, por que en mi pc de sobremesa ya había grabado el pic, con el winpic con un programador por puerto serie.


--edición--

Seleccione el os tal como dice el manual, y me lo reconoció, al final me apareció pickit found ... pero al conectar y desconectar, me sale de nuevo the pickit 2 has no operating system.

--edición 2--

la segunda vez que lo hice, seleccione el os ... pero luego de eso se me congelo, asi que como vi que no respondía, termine el proceso por el administrador de tareas, desconecte, conecte de nuevo y ahora al cargar el os me sale de un momento operating system verification failed . No se pero me late que la eh fregado, sera que tengo que grabar de nuevo el 18f2550 ?

ah no se si sera un gigantesco error en este circuito, los condensadores elecrliticos que estoy usando son de 100uf a 50v.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Oct 21, 2012)

rrc46 dijo:


> Gracias mil, de nuevo, Somacruz. Ya informaré cuando arme el circuito.



Claro, espero fotos de tu diseño y resultados, saludos





incafox dijo:


> ola, ya conseguí la pieza faltante, ahora todo armado, lo conecto y me sale en el pickit 2 "the pickit 2 has no operating system" resaltado en amarillo, que significa esto?



Aparece la primera vez, lo que hice fue cargar nuevamente el firmware con la misma aplicacion del PICkit2 y el problema se me corrigio





incafox dijo:


> --edición--
> 
> Seleccione el os tal como dice el manual, y me lo reconoció, al final me apareció pickit found ... pero al conectar y desconectar, me sale de nuevo the pickit 2 has no operating system.



Reitero que vuelvas a verificar tu conexion USB, eso me sucede por lo general con problemas en el puerto o con el cable, ademas otra cosa, cuando vuelvas a conectar dale "Read" para que vuelva a verificar que se encuentra conectado el programador...





incafox dijo:


> --edición 2--
> 
> la segunda vez que lo hice, seleccione el os ... pero luego de eso se me congelo, asi que como vi que no respondía, termine el proceso por el administrador de tareas, desconecte, conecte de nuevo y ahora al cargar el os me sale de un momento operating system verification failed . No se pero me late que la eh fregado, sera que tengo que grabar de nuevo el 18f2550 ?



Es lo mismo que te decia, si tienes problemas de conexion USB y lo descoenctas mientras se encuentra en la aplicacion puedes dañar el firmware, lo que queda es cargarlo nuevamente, hazlo y comenta...





incafox dijo:


> ah no se si sera un gigantesco error en este circuito, los condensadores elecrliticos que estoy usando son de 100uf a 50v.



??? Si los estas usando en VDD no hay problema, pero no se si te afectara en la seccion de VPP, habra que probar, pero eso se puede ver despues, lo primero es que debes corregir el problema de conexion que tienes ay, trata de usar un cable nuevo...



Se me olvido preguntar... Sigues usando el Protoboard para hacer las pruebas??? Si es asi es posible que sigas presentando problemas de conexion de todas formas comenta saludos


----------



## incafox (Oct 22, 2012)

Gracias por su respuesta Somacruz, si, sigo usando el proto para las pruebas y pues de los unicos 2 condensadores electrolíticos que usa el circuito original, el de la pagina 1, tengo conectado uno de 100uf 50 v a tierra, tal como esta en el esquemático(pin 12) y también el otro de misma capacitancia y voltage a tierra (pin 26 en el esquemático), desde el principio tenia dudas acerca de esto y bueno, de tanto darle y probar ayer, ya reconoce de manera regular el pickit, pero luego de parpadear los leds durante el momento en que le pongo check connection en el pickit 2.61, parpadea y ya no prende ningún led, sin embargo me detecta el dispositivo, todo esto con el capacitor ceramico a 100nf (el original es 470, probe con uno de poliester, de alto voltage, ya que en ninguna parte consegui uno cerámico, creo también es un error.) puesto en el pin 14, solo me reconocio mi 16f88 por un momento, luego ni mas.

-- edicion --

bueno, revisando los comentarios, el mismo moyano jonathan menciona que es factible cambiar los originales electroliticos por unos 100uf a 50v, en ese caso, me dispondre a montar el circuito mismo,
ahora solo tengo una duda, no puedo conseguir el condensador ceramico de 470nf, solo uno poliester de mismo valor y alto voltaje, en ese caso modificaria el .pcb para poner el grandote poliester.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Oct 22, 2012)

incafox dijo:


> Gracias por su respuesta Somacruz, si, sigo usando el proto para las pruebas y pues de los unicos 2 condensadores electrolíticos que usa el circuito original, el de la pagina 1, tengo conectado uno de 100uf 50 v a tierra, tal como esta en el esquemático(pin 12) y también el otro de misma capacitancia y voltage a tierra (pin 26 en el esquemático), desde el principio tenia dudas acerca de esto y bueno, de tanto darle y probar ayer, ya reconoce de manera regular el pickit, pero luego de parpadear los leds durante el momento en que le pongo check connection en el pickit 2.61, parpadea y ya no prende ningún led, sin embargo me detecta el dispositivo, todo esto con el capacitor ceramico a 100nf (el original es 470, probe con uno de poliester, de alto voltage, ya que en ninguna parte consegui uno cerámico, creo también es un error.) puesto en el pin 14, solo me reconocio mi 16f88 por un momento, luego ni mas.



Sigo pensando que la causa de todos tus problemas es el Proto, de todas formas antes de modificar el PCB deberias respetarlo tal cual y esta, y hacer pruebas con otros capacitores de otros valores yo en mi caso nunca lo hice porque consegui el dichoso capacitor sin embargo si tuve que modificar ya que no consegui la Bobina tipo resistencia...





incafox dijo:


> -- edicion --
> 
> bueno, revisando los comentarios, el mismo moyano jonathan menciona que es factible cambiar los originales electroliticos por unos 100uf a 50v, en ese caso, me dispondre a montar el circuito mismo,
> ahora solo tengo una duda, no puedo conseguir el condensador ceramico de 470nf, solo uno poliester de mismo valor y alto voltaje, en ese caso modificaria el .pcb para poner el grandote poliester.



Mmm procura no modificar nada, antes de cualquier cosa elimina las resistencias que van D- y D+ ya que segun Felixs provocan errores, otra cosa es que no te enciendan los leds, si todo lo conectaste bien deberia de encender el LED de POWER ya que ese se enciende en el momento de conectar el cable USB y el BUSY en el momento de realizar alguna operacion, de todas formas te dejo LINK del mio para que veas el desarrollo del PCB, tal vez se te haga mas claro, ENLACE


----------



## incafox (Oct 22, 2012)

Gracias de nuevo Somacruz, probe de nuevo, nose porque ahora va bien, me reconoce en todas las que conecto el pickit, lo malo, es que conecte un 16f88, con el pin 14 de ground directo al ground de la entrada usd hacia la proto, con el capacitor de 100nf en el pin 14 , lo leyo perfectamente, solo que fui un rato a buscar algunas cosillas y al volver el 16f88 estava mas caliente que horno olvidado ... XD ahora si creo que me cargue el 16f88, lo pongo de nuevo y no reconoce, creo que es el efecto de los hasta ahora inadvertidos 50volts de los capacitores electroliticos con los que monte el circuito en la proto, (corrijanme si es una observacion equivocada), de todas maneras creo que tendre que conseguir las piezas originalmente pensadas.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Oct 22, 2012)

incafox dijo:


> Gracias de nuevo Somacruz, probe de nuevo, nose porque ahora va bien, me reconoce en todas las que conecto el pickit



Se que sueno como disco rayado, pero todo eso te sobreviene por el Proto, me da gusto que ya te este funcionando 



incafox dijo:


> lo malo, es que conecte un 16f88, con el pin 14 de ground directo al ground de la entrada usd hacia la proto, con el capacitor de 100nf en el pin 14 , lo leyo perfectamente, solo que fui un rato a buscar algunas cosillas y al volver el 16f88 estava mas caliente que horno olvidado ... XD ahora si creo que me cargue el 16f88, lo pongo de nuevo y no reconoce



Lastima lo de tu PIC  pero esas cosas pasan por lo mismo que te vengo repitiendo desde ya varios mensajes 





incafox dijo:


> creo que es el efecto de los hasta ahora inadvertidos 50volts de los capacitores electroliticos con los que monte el circuito en la proto, (corrijanme si es una observacion equivocada)



Para nada, como bien debes de saber los capacitores electroliticos su funcion es de carga y descarga, los 50 volts representan su voltaje maximo de trabajo, no significa que te estan generando 50 volts, tu problema no esta ay 



incafox dijo:


> de todas maneras creo que tendre que conseguir las piezas originalmente pensadas.



Eso siempre se debe de hacer antes de encarar cualquier proyecto, por favor pon fotos de tus avances, saludos


----------



## incafox (Oct 22, 2012)

gracias nuevamente Somacruz, pues lo de los capacitores, no se de que otra manera explicar mi lamentable deceso ... , bueno me dispondre a conseguir las piezas pensadas originalmente, asi tenga que buscar en la basura, ya ire publicando los avances. Saludos.


----------



## seramaco (Oct 27, 2012)

Buenas tardes a todos, tengo un problema con mi pickit 2 clon y el ccs programando un dspic30f4013, ya que cuando extraigo el archivo .hex desde el ccs me da un error de verificación, podría solucionar este problema utilizando el ccs o tengo que cambiar de compilador ya que con mplab c30 no   me da ese problema. Gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## kapotik (Oct 31, 2012)

Buenas a todos, quisiera saber si con este programador puedo leer y grabar las memorias 27c256 y su equibalente 28c256.

Gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 31, 2012)

> Buenas a todos, quisiera saber si con este programador puedo leer y grabar las memorias 27c256 y su equibalente 28c256.
> 
> Gracias



Esas son memorias paralelas, con este programador podemos grabar memorias seriales 24CXX y 25LCXX


----------



## d0rad0 (Nov 27, 2012)

Os comento mi problema:

Cuando programamos los 12F625, 12F675, etc... y tenemos configurado el MCLR como entrada y el OSC_INT, al intentar regrabarlo, la gran mayoria de las veces el PICKIT2 clone no lo reconoce, y cuando lo reconoce para borrarlo otras tantas veces borra el OSCCAL, y tenemos que acordarnos de cual es.

El problema viene de que cuando ponemos el pic en el programador está directamente alimentado, entonces arranca el programa y configura el MCLR como entrada, y ya no entra en modo programación. La solución que da Microchip es en options activar "use vpp first program Entry", y nosotros, hemos simplificado al maximo el circuito y nos hemos comido todo el control del VCC del pickit 2 por lo que no funciona.

Estudiando el esquema original del PICKIT 2, veo que el VCC se controla con RB4(pin 25 del 18F2550), siendo en nuestro caso una salida invertida (lleva RB4 a GND cuando quiere alimentar el pic a grabar) y pienso, total tampoco consume tanto un 12F estos de 8 patitas sin ningun periferico conectado y creo que el F2550 lo puede alimentar directamente.

Solucion, llevar la señal de RB4 directamente al GND del pic a grabar, y TACHAN funciona.... 

Y de regalo de esta manera tambien nos permite calibrar el OSCCAL, de 2 o 3 pic que he probado en alguno algunas veces ha fallado 2 bits (vamos de 5C a 60).

para muestra un boton en una protocutreboard, ya lo pasaré a mas bonito:







El led lo he puesto para ver que esta haciendo realmente.


----------



## tamasati (Dic 4, 2012)

Hola a todos...

Tenía que hacer un circuito que incluye un microcontrolador PIC32. La programa la no voy a escribir yo, porque al circuito se lo he preparado para otra  persona que va a prepararla. Pero me gustaría probarlo, por eso debería a poner una programa. Mi pregunta es ¿puedo programar a PIC32 con programador PICkit2? Por desgracia no tengo PICkit3.


----------



## d0rad0 (Dic 4, 2012)

segun el readme programa:

PIC32 Devices
--------------------
PIC32MX320F032H      PIC32MX320F064H      PIC32MX320F128L 
PIC32MX320F128H 
PIC32MX340F128H      PIC32MX340F128L
PIC32MX340F256H 
PIC32MX340F512H*
PIC32MX360F256L      PIC32MX360F512L 
PIC32MX420F032H 
PIC32MX440F128L      PIC32MX440F128H 
PIC32MX440F256H      PIC32MX440F512H 
PIC32MX460F256L      PIC32MX460F512L 

YO no lo he probado.


----------



## tamasati (Dic 4, 2012)

Gracias por respuesta. Entonces YO voy a probar


----------



## matymac (Dic 22, 2012)

Jackcer dijo:


> Gracias J2C.
> 
> Para el amigo Shunt, con gusto aca coloco los archivos con el esquemático y el circuito impreso.
> 
> Saludos



espectacular Jackcer , muy lindo , , muy lindos todos los proyectos , me leí todo, estuve como dos horas leyendo , casi me quedo ciego , es que estoy apasionado con este tema. la verdad tienen un acabado muy profesional . me alegra mucho saber que hay tantas cabezas bien encaminadas .


Te puedo pedir un gran favor Jackcer ? de casualidad tendrias la lista de materiales , quiero hacer la que publicaste que esta tremenda . mil gracias


----------



## arreglin (Ene 15, 2013)

Buenos dias 
Antes que nada quiero pedirles disculpas por enviar este mensaje. busque en muchas de las xp contadas pero no encontre solocion a mi problema. no quito de que se halla pasado.
Les comento tengo un problema con el programador pickit2 . Necesitaria de ser posible ayuda con un problema de vpp. la misma no llega a 13,5 Volts solo llega a 11,5 o 12volts y no me programa los pics , revisé todo el circuito y los componentes y esta todo pareceria estar bien, quisiera saber si cambiando algun componente podria hacer que se eleve la tension de vpp.

Les agradecerias muchisimo su ayuda.

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 16, 2013)

> Les comento tengo un problema con el programador pickit2 . Necesitaria de ser posible ayuda con un problema de vpp. la misma no llega a 13,5 Volts solo llega a 11,5 o 12volts y no me programa los pics



Con 11.5 a 12v ya te tendría que estar funcionando...a mi me larga 11.8v y puedo programar sin problemas. Revisa todas las conexiones, que los transistores estén funcionando OK, etc.
El circuito es simple, revisalo bien y vas a dar con el error.

Saludos !


----------



## andersiderol111 (Ene 17, 2013)

Buenas noche amigo *arreglin* analizando el circuito el problema puede estar en el circuito entre la resistencia de base y la bobina, yo tuve el mismo inconveniente pero con un programador de pic pero de otro modelo aunque utiliza el mismo sitema de USB  y la tecnologia muy similar a este, lo resolvi aumentando la corriente en base del transistor que sirve de switch para la bobina en otras palabras disminui el valor de la resistencia que va entre el pin pwm y el transistor (tener en cuenta que el voltaje que tienes es de 11.5v solo hay que aumentarlo hasta 13v que es el voltaje ideal para programar los pics asi que al disminuir aslo de 100 en 100 ohm)


----------



## smaumendez (Ene 17, 2013)

Y ahora... ¿Que hago con un programador extra?
Cuando empecé com los microcontroladores tuve que comprar uno y sin saber cuantos modelos había compre el pickit2. Ahora con un poco de tiempo disponible he desarmado viejos aparatos electronicos y he tratado de aprovechar los componentes, de ahi que quise armar el programador y el resultado es... ¡¡¡simplemente funciona muy bien!! . Comparen los tamaños.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 18, 2013)

> Y ahora... ¿Que hago con un programador extra?



Usá el clon, en caso de que se rompa, con el original te armás otro.

Saludos !


----------



## nanchoxl (Ene 31, 2013)

hola a todos!! 

Gracias a Moyano Jonathan por haber publicado el Pickit2 clone.

aca adjunto algunas imagenes de mi Pickit


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 31, 2013)

> hola a todos!!
> 
> Gracias a Moyano Jonathan por haber publicado el Pickit2 clone.
> 
> aca adjunto algunas imagenes de mi Pickit



Te ha quedado genial, Felicitaciones !!


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Feb 11, 2013)

nanchoxl dijo:


> hola a todos!!
> 
> Gracias a Moyano Jonathan por haber publicado el Pickit2 clone.
> 
> aca adjunto algunas imagenes de mi Pickit



Te ha quedado muy bien tu clone, lo que mas me gusto fue la cajito donde la colocaste, aca yo no las consigo, saludos...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 11, 2013)

> Te ha quedado muy bien tu clone, lo que mas me gusto fue la cajito donde la colocaste, aca yo no las consigo, saludos...



Se consiguen en Ebay creo.

Saludos !


----------



## nanchoxl (Feb 11, 2013)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Te ha quedado genial, Felicitaciones !!





Somacruz dijo:


> Te ha quedado muy bien tu clone, lo que mas me gusto fue la cajito donde la colocaste, aca yo no las consigo, saludos...



Gracias!!!!!  

"pues la cajita era de un cargador de baterias de lipo"


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 11, 2013)

smaumendez me gustó como quedó, más chico que el PicKit2 y sin usar SMT  yo andaba pensando en construir otro por que el clon que tengo lo siento grande y estorboso, lo quiero más para debug que para solo programar así que casi no uso sus bases ZIF, estaba pensando en hacer uno más chico con SMT pero al ver los precios de los componentes no se si podría llegar a clonar el PicKit3 (en especial si me da mejor soporte al debug), es como $2.5USD de diferencia por el PIC24 ¿alguien ya lo ha intentado? si no, a ver si la próxima semana me puedo tomar el tiempo de revisar el circuito de esa cosa y reducirlo/corregirlo tanto como pueda, una de las cosas que leí en el manual es que solo puede alimentar 40mA así que mi primer objetivo es intentar darle más.


----------



## smaumendez (Feb 12, 2013)

Para reducir el tamaño usé resistencias pequeñas que me imagino son menores de 1/4 de Watt en PCB se dibujan a .2 in, capacitor ceramico tipo lenteja para pin 14 de nomenclatura 104, conector usb miniB, leds 3mm, lo que no pude es conseguir un solo inductor, entonces coloque 4 en serie. Como comenté antes, piezas recicladas, excepto micro, cristal y caps 22pF. Me quedo la espina de reducir más el tamaño usando el clon basico de Moyano Jonathan.


----------



## hectorinchains (Feb 17, 2013)

Shunt dijo:


> Hola fitopaez.
> 
> Sigue el enlace. Haga clic
> 
> Saludos!



hola podrias subir nuevamente el archivo porfavor necesito el pcb y la lista de componentes y la posicion de los componentes se agradece


----------



## olmedosaul (Feb 17, 2013)

hola Moyano Jonathan  y culebrax no he podido leer   toooooodo el post,    pero   tengo una duda:

el diagrama esquematico que pones para descargar e incluso el que reviso culebrax  _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/136086/ _

el pin 2 del conector USB va conectado al pin 16 del pic  y el numero  3 (USB) al 15 del pic.

y creo que eso va justamente al reves, segun el diagrama original de microchip.


cosa que resulta contradictoria ya que varios han posteado buenos resultados, no he revisado el pcb, pero el esquematico si esta asi como les comento.

de estar en un error, de antemano pido una disculpa,  soy muy novato en el campo.

saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 21, 2013)

> el pin 2 del conector USB va conectado al pin 16 del pic y el numero 3 (USB) al 15 del pic.
> 
> y creo que eso va justamente al reves, segun el diagrama original de microchip.



Si está al revés, es un error mío del diseño.


----------



## celectro (Feb 27, 2013)

hola como están espero me puedan ayudar mi duda si saben cual es la referencia de el diodo de este programador el cual monto palma muchas gracias https://dl.dropbox.com/u/31699276/Fotos Blog Palma/pickit2_clone.jpg creen que se el 1n4148??


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 28, 2013)

Si es un 1N4148.

Saludos !


----------



## edferran (Mar 1, 2013)

Buffff!!! Menudo post!!! Buenas tardes, llevo como unas 3 horas leyendo ya que quiero hacerme un pickit2, pero...... al final ya no se cuales son las informaciones correctas. Decir que soy novato en electronica seria poco decir, tendria que haver un calificativo anterior a ese para definirme, por lo tanto si me pudierais indicar a que información concreta debo acudir para realizar este proyecto pues os estaria muy agradecido.

Un saludo desde Barcelona (Catalunya)


----------



## incafox (Mar 1, 2013)

edferran dijo:


> Buffff!!! Menudo post!!! Buenas tardes, llevo como unas 3 horas leyendo ya que quiero hacerme un pickit2, pero...... al final ya no se cuales son las informaciones correctas. Decir que soy novato en electronica seria poco decir, tendria que haver un calificativo anterior a ese para definirme, por lo tanto si me pudierais indicar a que información concreta debo acudir para realizar este proyecto pues os estaria muy agradecido.
> 
> Un saludo desde Barcelona (Catalunya)



mmm pues si sabes muy poco de electronica pero tienes las ganas de entrar a programar pics, esta todo listo y servidito ya (osea el del primer post esta testeado, funciona al 100), bajate los adjuntos del primer post, compra tus materiales , para empezar a montar el programador tienes que saber al menos soldar bien y metodos para hacer circuitos impresos (por termotransferencia con impresora laser va bien), ya con todos tus materiales en mesa y los adjuntos descargados, descargate el pcb wizard, ahora ve a la carpeta que descargaste antes, ve en la subcarpeta "esquema y pcb", abre el .pcb con el programa pcb wizard, ahora del lado derecho dentro del programa busca y presiona la pestanita "prototype", listo ya tienes una vista de como tienes que proceder para colocar los componentes, listo!!, y a aprender a programar pics!.


----------



## edferran (Mar 6, 2013)

incafox dijo:


> mmm pues si sabes muy poco de electronica pero tienes las ganas de entrar a programar pics, esta todo listo y servidito ya (osea el del primer post esta testeado, funciona al 100), bajate los adjuntos del primer post, compra tus materiales , para empezar a montar el programador tienes que saber al menos soldar bien y metodos para hacer circuitos impresos (por termotransferencia con impresora laser va bien), ya con todos tus materiales en mesa y los adjuntos descargados, descargate el pcb wizard, ahora ve a la carpeta que descargaste antes, ve en la subcarpeta "esquema y pcb", abre el .pcb con el programa pcb wizard, ahora del lado derecho dentro del programa busca y presiona la pestanita "prototype", listo ya tienes una vista de como tienes que proceder para colocar los componentes, listo!!, y a aprender a programar pics!.



Hola Incafox, buenos dias y gracias por responder.
Según me dices en tu respuesta lo indicado en el primer post es correcto verdad?
Bueno, pues ahi iré y me lo bajo todo y manos a la obra.
Te comentaba lo de que no se nada de elctronica por el tema de que no se que tipos de componentes hay que poner para hacer un circuito o una posible idea que tuviera tampoco que componentes habria que colocar. Sobre el tema de soldar, no hay problem, me he hartado de hacer Kits, y el tema de hacer PCB's tampoco hay problem, tengo una insoladora de led UVA ( made in yo  ) y ahora me he hecho con un fusor de impresora un trasto para poder hacerlo por transferencia sobre placas virgenes.

Bueno, no me enrrollo mas, voy a por los archivos
Un saludo,


----------



## ezedemontegrande (Mar 24, 2013)

Hola, les quería dejar una experiencia con el programador que les puede ser útil. 
Estuve intentando programar un pic 16f84 y el programita pickit 2 me tiraba el siguiente error "unsupported part id 3fe0". Luego de revisar todas las aternativas posibles, se me ocurrió cambiar el pic 16f84 por un 16f84A y maravillosamente comenzó a funcionar. 
Corroboré que el primer pic no estuviera quemado programándolo con otro programador (PICSTART Plus) y lo pude programar sin problemas.
Conclusión: Para utilizar este programador hay que utilizar el pic 16f84A y no el pic 16f84. Ojalá salve a alguno mi experiencia.

Saludos!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 24, 2013)

> Para utilizar este programador hay que utilizar el pic 16f84A y no el pic 16f84. Ojalá salve a alguno mi experiencia.



Si en la ayuda de microchip aparece que no detecta el PIC16F84...pero si lo soporta el MPLAB...si lo usas en conjunto con el pickit2. 

Saludos !


----------



## hectorinchains (Mar 25, 2013)

Señor moyano una consulta el pic  PIC18F2550 que va en la placa lleva algun programa o solo se instala sin quemarlo de ser asi que se tenga que quemar que programa tendria que ser? gracias de ante mano, saludos desde Chile


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 25, 2013)

Está todo en la primera página del tema, saludos !


----------



## Mushito (Mar 27, 2013)

vi por ahi un pickit3 para construir, alguien conoce el link


----------



## Maykol (Mar 30, 2013)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Muy bueno tu diseño felixls ! Lo único que yo no puse las memorias porque la función de programar sin la PC no me parece que sea indispensable. El programador eclipse definitivamente está abandonado.
> 
> Para josb86:  Acá te pongo el esquemático para que veas como hacer tu zócalo ZIF.



aqui me hice un humilde bcb para base zif.. espero y lo aprecien..  todo esta para hacerce por el metodo del planchado..


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 30, 2013)

> qui me hice un humilde bcb para base zif.. espero y lo aprecien..



Acá se aprecian todas las contribuciones y a todos los usuarios. Gracias por el aporte !


----------



## Maykol (Abr 5, 2013)

amigo jonathan estoy un poco frustrado hice la baquelita con el pcb que tú propusiste y resulta que el tamaño del pic no es el mismo.. Y ahora estoy parido para hacer eso... Y ya perdí dinero y tiempo.. Podrías modificarlo para que otras personas no cometan el mismo error que yo?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 5, 2013)

> amigo jonathan estoy un poco frustrado hice la baquelita con el pcb que tú propusiste y resulta que el tamaño del pic no es el mismo.. Y ahora estoy parido para hacer eso... Y ya perdí dinero y tiempo.. Podrías modificarlo para que otras personas no cometan el mismo error que yo?



Mi programador funciona bien, yo mismo probé el PCB.

Igual más adelante subo el PCB nuevo.

Saludos !


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 6, 2013)

Maykol dijo:


> amigo jonathan estoy un poco frustrado hice la baquelita con el pcb que tú propusiste y resulta que el tamaño del pic no es el mismo.. Y ahora estoy parido para hacer eso... Y ya perdí dinero y tiempo.. Podrías modificarlo para que otras personas no cometan el mismo error que yo?



Hola...Yo también lo he echo y esta bien...Tú problema  creo "@maykol " es que siempre debes hacer una impresión de prueba en una hoja de papel común y verificar las medidas con los componentes reales dado que los programas corrigen la impresión ajustándolo a los margenes, hoja, etc que se encuentren seleccionados por defecto y eso saca de escala cualquier diseño.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Maykol (Abr 6, 2013)

gracias tomare eso muy en cuenta, porque también me hice una tarjeta tipo arduino pero con pic  me surgió el mismo problema...  eso me tiene muy triste, ahora creo que se daño el firmeware porque cuando lo conecto el led red no deja de titilar :/


----------



## Maykol (Abr 7, 2013)

saben que intenté actualizar el firmeware... Pero no lo hizo y quedó el led rojo parpadeando y el sofware se queda pegado.. Alguien podría orientarme..Por favor.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 7, 2013)

> saben que intenté actualizar el firmeware... Pero no lo hizo y quedó el led rojo parpadeando y el sofware se queda pegado.. Alguien podría orientarme..Por favor.



Mostrá como te quedó el montaje:

- Fotos de las placas de ambos lados.
- El programador con el cuál grabaste el PIC18F2550.
- Los mensajes de error que te tira.

Tenés que ser más preciso para que te podamos ayudar.


----------



## Maykol (Abr 8, 2013)

hay esta lo que me pediste amigo... me da mucha pena estar de molestoso pero no tengo a quien mas acudir.. el pic lo programe en casa de un amigo que tiene el programador que esta en la imagen. horita lo tengo conectado y el sofware no responde.. y el pic menos.. :/


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 8, 2013)

a) La primera imagen muestra que el firmware puede estar corrupto. Mejor grábalo nuevamente.
b) Perdona que te diga, pero tu montaje no es para nada ordenado. mejor conseguí un zócalo de 28 pines para el PIC18F2550.
c) Mostrá el lado de soldaduras de tu placa, preferiblemente una foto de cerca y de alta resolución para que podamos ver detalles.


----------



## SuperRodea (Abr 10, 2013)

hola Moyano de tu diseño que realizaste en pcb wizard tendras los nombres o identificadores de tus componentes por que solo se que componente ba en cada lugar pero ademas a tu diagrama escamatico me podrias indicar los nombres de cada pin en el conector j2 o lo que es lo mismo icsp perdon si me escucho muy tonto pero me fata eso para unir el programador a la base zif gracias y de antemano muy buen aporte


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 10, 2013)

Estoy dando unos toques finales a otra versión del programar más chica y probada que la anterior. Esperen el fin de semana por favor para que pueda subir los archivos.


----------



## vannestor (Abr 13, 2013)

Hola

soy nuevo en este mundo de los pic, es por eso que e considerado realizar mi propio grabador de pic.

He estado leyendo el hilo del post y mi consulta es que si la ultima actualización del esquematico del pickit 2 clone es la que se encuentra en La primera pagina

Gracias, y buen trabajo


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 13, 2013)

No, en el transcurso del fin de semana estará listo.


----------



## duile (Abr 15, 2013)

Me dí cuenta que lo que le falta a este clon es 
integrar la función de autoregenerar el OSSCAL en los pics de serie 10f,12f 
el software lo muestra pero este clon no responde!!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 15, 2013)

> Me dí cuenta que lo que le falta a este clon es
> integrar la función de autoregenerar el OSSCAL en los pics de serie 10f,12f
> el software lo muestra pero este clon no responde!!



Investigá en donde está el problema e incluí la reparación en un diseño propio. Mi diseño lo hice a mi gusto, con mis necesidades cubiertas. Cualquier usuario tiene la opción de modificarlo para sus propósitos.
Con respecto al nuevo diseño, me falta integrar la lista de materiales, algunas fotos y un video del funcionamiento, antes de subirlo al hilo.

Saludos !


----------



## d0rad0 (Abr 18, 2013)

duile dijo:


> Me dí cuenta que lo que le falta a este clon es
> integrar la función de autoregenerar el OSSCAL en los pics de serie 10f,12f
> el software lo muestra pero este clon no responde!!



Echale un vistazo a mi post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...to-usb-pickit2-clone-18080/index134.html#2663

Explico mas o menos como solucionarlo, si quieres mas detalles busco la pcb que hice nuevamente con las modificaciones en el hardware, tambien le añadi la opcion de grabar pics a 3,3 V.


----------



## carlosduxx (Abr 24, 2013)

hola amigos de forosdeelectronica debo hacer un prgramador de pics para mi curso de electronica me preguntaba si alguien tiene la pcb que diseño cheyo o meussli ( gente de mi tierra querida ) con la lista de materiales que me puedan facilitar ? gracias


----------



## joelgonzales (Abr 28, 2013)

Que tal gente, estoy muy contento. Después de 2 semanas (demora provocada por el trabajo) he terminado mi Pickit2Clone, ahora tengo 2 programadores: 1 JDM (que lo use para programar el 18f2550) y ahora el de USB. Excelente me salieron a la primera. Muchas gracias a Arias por su JDM Plus y el Pickit2Clone me base en el de Palma que lo vi por internet. 
Ahora voy a armar el de Suky pues me interesa tener la opción de 3.3 voltios.
Gracias a todos y a jugar con los PICs. Les debo las fotos.


----------



## Meta (May 2, 2013)

@joelgonzales
Ahora te falta montar el clon PicKit 3 antesd dequ esalga de repente el PicKit 4.


----------



## Nuyel (May 2, 2013)

Meta dijo:


> @joelgonzales
> Ahora te falta montar el clon PicKit 3 antesd dequ esalga de repente el PicKit 4.



En ese momento necesitara el clon PicKit3 para grabar el PIC32 del PicKit4


----------



## Tedangel (May 10, 2013)

*AVERÍA ¿grave? PicKit2 Clone (por mi culpa)*
Buenas tardes  desde Madrid. Gracias a todos los aportes de este hilo conseguí montar  el PicKit2 versión de Suky y funcionó a la primera perfecto (lo probé  con cables y una protoboard). Para terminarlo monté otra placa con el  ZIF 40 pines y, CRASO ERROR, en las pruebas del ZIF confundí un Pic con un 74LS04. Éste se  calentó muchísimo pero lo quité y el programador siguió funcionando. De hecho, probé  sin problemas un 16F628A, un 16f509 y un 12F629 (grabar, leer,  verificar, borrar, nueva grabación, etc...). Sin embargo, hoy, nada más  enchufarlo ya me sale un aviso de error en el VPP y, testeándolo con la  opción del programa, me dice que VPP tiene un cortocircuito. Sin enchufarlo el polímetro no me marca corto entre GND y VPP pero sí marca algo con VDD. He probado  el PIC en el JDM con el que lo programé y lo lee y verifica sin  problemas ni errores. VDD me da 2,9v en el programa y, no sé por qué, dice que detecta una fuente de alimentación externa (¿será la del USB?). He sacado el zéner 4.3v y parece estar correcto y también los  1N4148. Las resistencias (sin sacarlas) también parece que están todas  bien al igual que los BC548. Por las características del 74LS veo que hice  un corto entre GND y VPP a través de sus pines 3 y 4 que se corresponden con las  posiciones 12 y 13 del zócalo ZIF. Por favor, pido ayuda para intentar localizar  el corto sin tener que desmontar todos los componentes uno a uno. Gracias anticipadas por todas las respuestas y gracias por este foro en general.


----------



## newhacker (May 11, 2013)

Revisa que ninguna pista este en corto. Tambien revisa los transistores. Ese problema es de un corto en la tarjeta.


----------



## Tedangel (May 12, 2013)

*AVERÍA ¿grave? PicKit2 Clone (por mi culpa)  ¡¡¡SOLUCIONADO!!!
*Gracias newhacker. Efectivamente era una pista cortada pero no por el corto que provoqué, peor, la corté YO haciendo los agujeros para los tornillos (por decidir cambiar la posición sin mirar antes el lado de las pistas), ¡que burro soy!. Pero estoy contento porque ya funciona perfectamente y soportó el corto que hice sin problemas, supongo que por el gran diseño.
Muchas gracias Moyano por este hilo, y también gracias a Suky, Muessli, Gatox, Cheyo28, Mecatrodatos ... y a todos los que han subido sus diseños y fotos. De todos he aprendido algo para hacerme el Pickit2 Clone a mi gusto.


----------



## endelson (May 15, 2013)

Shunt dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro.
> Los resultados de mi grabadora es excelente .
> Todo perfecto. No hay problema en la primera prueba.
> En la calibración, todos los parámetros se establecen correctamente.
> ...


tambien mandame las longitudes del circuito impreso ejemplo 30 cm de ancho 10 cm de largo


----------



## AYAS (May 15, 2013)

Hola a todos.
Oigan, una super pregunta.
He estado intentando programar el pic16f877a con el pickit 2 pero no he podido.
No me lo detecta automaticamente y ya intenté con varias "Device Family, pero nada.
Alguien sabe como programar el pic16f877a con el pickit 2?


----------



## atricio (May 21, 2013)

Solamente deberias conectarlo adecuadamente al programador y con el programa debe detectarlo automaticamente si no lo hace tienes un poco de problemas conectando el micro o con el programador, descarta que tu micro este quemado o averiado probando con otro asi aseguras algo por un lado primero


----------



## endelson (May 22, 2013)

rascueso dijo:


> arias 877 jajaja perdon
> J2C grax amigo... ya lo tengo todo montado. mas tarde subo fotos... saludos
> 
> Neders150 lee la firma de arias887
> ...





hola hermano,
me gusto tu proyecto

necesito los materiales de tu programador lo puedes subir al foro o mandarmelo. como conectaste el zif al pickt

gracias


----------



## wilmon (May 29, 2013)

hola amigo puedes ayudarme con el diagrama y la lista de componentes del grabador de pic pcb 
te lo agradecería mucho amigo


----------



## chapin (Jun 3, 2013)

al inicio de el post.

Saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Jun 13, 2013)

yoelmicro dijo:


> Bueno…
> Aquí esta el diseño del PCB para el 4550 TQFP y le añadí un Jumper para
> poder escoger entre 40-28 Pines o 4-18 Pines..
> Tiene también TEXTOOL.
> ...



Si no te fuera tanta molestia, un favor chico, estoy empezando por lo de los PICs, podrías subir tu archivo en LAY veo que lo has realizado en SPRINT LAYUT o me equivoco, sie s así lo puedes subir??? graxias, puede ser en zip o winrar; GRAXIAS.
Te quedó de 10!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tamasati (Jun 17, 2013)

Hola a todos:

No sé que ocurría en esta causa aqui, pero quizá puedo ayudar a alguien con mi descubrimiento.
Muchas veces he leido en el internet que el tension Vpp de pickit2 no es suficiente siempre cuando quieren programar un procesador pic en el ciruito.
Hoy me he encontrado con el problema, por eso he decidido que intento corregir el error.
Lo sabemos que Vpp debe tener 12voltitos durante la programación. Pero generalmente los puertos de procesador no están vacios en el circuito, asi que consumen la energía. Hay casos cuando el programador no puede alimentarlo.
El tension Vpp produce una fuente de alimentación conmutada en el pickit2. Estaba pensando que aumento el capacitador de su salida, entonces aumenta la potencia de Vpp. Y es cierto. Después de cambiar el capacitador C15 de 47uF a 220uF el pickit2 pudo programar. Tengo dos pickit2, que antes funcionaba bien, pero en este caso los dos estuvieron locos. Después de cambio tuve exito con los dos. 

Saludos


----------



## Arsenic (Jun 17, 2013)

Que envidia tengo, tamasati. Quisiera mi pickit2 clone smd, pero no se consiguen los componentes


----------



## tamasati (Jun 17, 2013)

Estimado Arsenic

Por qué? En Argentina no hay los componentes smd? 
Pero mi pickit2 producía el Microchip.
Si tienes CLONE, no hay problema, porque C15 es lo mismo en la eschema.

Saludos


----------



## cristiancrm (Jun 18, 2013)

Estimados, buenas tardes.

Quisiera hacerles llegar una consulta para ver si pueden "desburrarme". 
Estoy utilizando el PIC18F47J53 con el Pickit2 Clone utilizando la interface ICSP como en cualquier otro PIC.
Estuve viendo que este tipo de PIC utiliza niveles bajos de tensión para poder cargar el firmware, lo cual coincide con mi circuito. El problema que tengo es que la app PicKit2 no me detecta éste PIC en particular, pero sí otros PICs. El micro no está quemado pues probé con 2 y sucede lo mismo.

Alguien sabe si existe una limitación en el firmware del Pickit2 para que no detecte este PIC que estoy usando?

Desde ya, muchas gracias a todos.

Saludos,
Cristian.


----------



## tamasati (Jun 18, 2013)

Estimado Cristian...
El pickit2 no  conoce este tipo. Puedes ver en el MPLab ->Configure -> Select device...
Solo es posible quemarlo con pickit3.

Saludos


----------



## Arsenic (Jun 18, 2013)

tamasati dijo:


> Estimado Arsenic
> 
> Por qué? En Argentina no hay los componentes smd?
> Pero mi pickit2 producía el Microchip.
> ...



De hecho tengo el pickit2. Lo monté en un tarjetero transparente y quedo re bien! 

Lamentablemente no disponemos de componentes SMD, salvo algunos chips y no los venden por separado, los venden online en forma de lotes a varios dólares de costo. Ya hice mi primer circuito smd y quedó bien...

Por cierto, no conocen algún pickit clone como para hacer debuggin? Tengo entendido que con este no se puede... aunque realmente no he intentado. Tengo poco tiempo en el tema.


----------



## tamasati (Jun 19, 2013)

No sé exactamente, porque todavía no he hecho nunca pickit2. Pero mi opinion es que pickit2 original y pickit2 clone debe tener los mismos. Así que me parece que se puede deuggin con él. No tiene ningun componentes especial, y el software es original. Debería intentarlo. 

Saludos


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Jun 19, 2013)

Este es un mensaje para los que son de PERÚ, en LIMA capital, específicamente en las tiendas de PARURO, el PICKIT2 está entre 100 y 85 soles,unos 36 dolares máximo; el PICKIT3 260 soles unos 94 dolares; el 18F2550 está a unos 25 soles unos 9,10 dolares, el resto es muy barato la parte mas cara del resto es el ZIP de 40 pines el costo es de 10 soles máximo algo de 3,6 dolares, las demás piezas, el conector USB especial; el cristal de 20Mhz; la bobina de 680uHy esos tan a 1 sol o 40 centavos de dolar cada uno!!!!!!!

Tons en el peor escenario sale a 18 o 20 dolares gringos hacértelo tú mismo; espero les sirva esta referencia a mis paisanos, aunque todavía no me animo por falta de dinero, pero pronto emprenderé esto ya que tengo que cumplir un encargo de una batería electrónica y lleva un PIC!! además de otros entuertos, como un selector de pedales de 8 compuertas denominado OCTASWITCH es para pedales para guitarras eléctricas, eso sería fabuloso!!!!





Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Mi programador funciona bien, yo mismo probé el PCB.
> 
> Igual más adelante subo el PCB nuevo.
> 
> Saludos !



Estoy ansioso de ver cuando subes el nuevo PICKIT 2 que has prometido chico!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Habrá el PICKIT 3 CLON por ahí; alguien se anima??????

De todas formas grande el emprendimiento de todos, es lo que andaba buscando durante muchos años!!!!!

Gracias amigos está bueno este blog!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thunder2 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hola Moyano, este programador podria programar el el micro AVR para USBasp (el Tiny) y tal vez algun atmega168 o 328. Gracias y buen día para todos.


----------



## Nuyel (Jul 6, 2013)

El Pickit2 clone si debe hacer debug, el asunto es que algunos PICs no tienen ICD (In-Circuit Debug) y otros solo se puede mediante un modelo especial que tiene los pines extra para eso.


----------



## hhhwilliamhhh (Jul 22, 2013)

Saludos. Tengo armado el programador de Felixls, y a pesar de que me costo un poco lo heche a andar. Sin embargo ahora que lo retomo, este no me reconoce ningun PIC.
El programa Pickit 2 v 2.61 me reconoce el programador.
Al hacer las pruebas con el Troubleshooting del Pickit2 me aparece el siguiente mensaje
1)" An external voltage was detected on the VDD pin at 5.00 V"

Ya revise la bobina, el diodo que va a la salida de VDD y todo bien. Quisiera saber si alguien le paso algo similar y como lo pudo solucionar.

Otra pregunta, he leido en varios posts que el pin VPP debe entregar aproximadamente 12 V. ¿Esto es cierto?

Saludos y se agradece el apoyo.


----------



## TiTaNB009 (Jul 24, 2013)

Que tal, a mi parece algo parecido, a mi me funcionaba bien y cuando quise programar un 18f2550, no me lo reconoció y después dejo de darme los Voltaire de 3.3 y los 12, en si no da los 12 exactos da 11.5 más o menos y no lo he vuelto a checar por falta de tiempo


----------



## XeRo21lp (Jul 26, 2013)

Hola que tal, estos días estaba comprando los componentes para poder armar el pickit clone de Moyano y justamente no pude terminar de armarlo a raíz de no poder conseguir la bobina de 680 uH, pero ya tengo en mis manos una de 470 uH espero me pueda servir XD bueno según algunos compañeros con una de 330 uH deberá funcionar también.

Algo que me trae en dudas es el zócalo Zif, el que estoy usando es el siguiente que adjunto en archivos y quisiera saber si me sirve para este tipo de programador.

PD: El pic 18f2550 lo pude programar con el JDM Plus de Xandro, pero si que me dio bastante batalla primero con el IC-prog y luego con el winpic800 pero con alguna que otra corrección si se pudo XD


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 26, 2013)

> 470 uH espero me pueda servir XD bueno según algunos compañeros con una de 330 uH deberá funcionar también.



A partir de 470uhy tiene que andar bien.


----------



## XeRo21lp (Jul 28, 2013)

Justamente Jonathan hoy estaba realizando unas pruebas del pickit XD y todo va de lujo XD gracias por el aporte y mis buenos augurios a la distancia


----------



## lapulga5 (Jul 30, 2013)

Estoy con un pequeño problema con un programador Pickit clone 2 que hice de acuerdo a los esquemas e instructivos de esta página:
http://sergiols.blogspot.com.ar/2009...-reloaded.html (el de felixls que muchos deben conocer)
Bueno el tema es que hoy acabo de terminarlo después de comprar una resistencia que me faltaba, y a la hora de conectarlo a la computadora no me lo reconoce. La computadora es una netbook de las del gobierno marca EXO.
Sin embargo probé conectarlo en la PC de escritorio (que pese a sus años y quiñes sigue andando la pobrecita XD) y lo detectó de inmediato, me instaló automáticamente los drivers y todo...
Asumo que puede deberse a una diferencia de capacidad de corriente de los puertos USB de una y de otra máquina.
¿Qué solución le ven al tema? ¿Puede ser cambiando el capacitor de filtro de la alimentación USB (uno electrolítico de 10uF) por otro más chico de modo que consuma menos corriente?
También había leído algo sobre conectar a dos puertos de la computadora, uniendo los cables de alimentación de los dos (para aumentar la corriente) y usando los de datos de uno sólo. ¿Esto puede funcionar?
También sospecho que el problema no sea de corriente, dudo que el pickit consuma tanto, pero me resulta muy extraño que ande en una computadora y en la otra no. Ambas tienen windows xp.
¿Qué me recomiendan?
Desde ya agradecido.
Saludos.


----------



## Marce (Ago 13, 2013)

Buenas noches, termine de construir el mio, solo me falta el pic para configurar el programa, al conectar el usb me enciende el led verde, asi que cuando consiga el pic voy a ver si esta todo bien montado, dejo un par de fotos, muchas gracias por el aporte!


----------



## moliarti (Sep 27, 2013)

Muy buenas a todo el mundo. A mi me pasa lo mismo que el compañero lapulga5. No hay manera de que me detecte el dispositivo el PC. Ni en MPLAB, ni en PICKIT2 consigo que lo detecte tampoco. Me sale:
Initializing PICkit 2 version 0.0.3.63
PK2Error0022:  PICkit 2 not found
PICkit 2 Ready

Ya no se lo que hacer. Lo he montado sobre placa y sobre board, y siempre lo mismo. Es urgente y agradeceria enormemente algún aporte que me ayude a solucionar el problema
Muchas gracias


----------



## Nano24 (Sep 27, 2013)

moliarti dijo:


> Muy buenas a todo el mundo. A mi me pasa lo mismo que el compañero lapulga5. No hay manera de que me detecte el dispositivo el PC. Ni en MPLAB, ni en PICKIT2 consigo que lo detecte tampoco. Me sale:
> Initializing PICkit 2 version 0.0.3.63
> PK2Error0022:  PICkit 2 not found
> PICkit 2 Ready
> ...



Yo por eso me hice este sencillisimo programador por el puerto serial, lo hice para PICs de 8, 18, 28 y 40 pines.

http://oi54.tinypic.com/vov5u9.jpg


----------



## Arsenic (Sep 27, 2013)

Nano24 dijo:


> Yo por eso me hice este sencillisimo programador por el puerto serial, lo hice para PICs de 8, 18, 28 y 40 pines.
> 
> http://oi54.tinypic.com/vov5u9.jpg



Prueba el pic en un programador que sí funcione. Creo que ese es el problema, si es que el resto del circuito está bien. Como lo has probado en una protoboard, no creo que tengas problemas de corto, aunque es probable que sí pueda ser un falso contacto, es raro que eso pase. Puedes armar el programador JDM de Kemisa.es para probar y programar el PIC 18F2550, pero recuerda que el cable no debe superar la longitud de 60 cm. Te dejo el link para que lo armes:

http://www.kemisa.es/circuito_programador_microprocesadores.php

Saludos y éxitos!!!


----------



## moliarti (Sep 29, 2013)

Muchas gracias Nano24 y Arsenic por vuestra ayuda. Voy a probar ambas opciones y os comentare que tal a ido. Gracias de nuevo


----------



## yoelmicro (Sep 29, 2013)

Hola.
  Revisa el capacitor conectado al pin 14 del PIC, este capacitor almacena la energía relacionada al USB y si tiene rizos no te lo detectara Windows, mucho menos el software relacionado.

  Espero lo hagas funcionar, es buen programador.


----------



## moliarti (Sep 30, 2013)

hola yoelmicro. Como puedo comprobar si el capacitor del pin 14 esta bien?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 30, 2013)

> hola yoelmicro. Como puedo comprobar si el capacitor del pin 14 esta bien?



1º - Fijate si hay contacto entre el pin 14 del microcontrolador y el capacitor.
2º - El capacitor tiene que estar conectado el pin + del capacitor al pin 14 del microcontrolador.
3º - El capacitor tiene que tener un valor de 470nF (capacitor multicapa) o 4.7uF electrolítico....como 
      premisa, si usas electrolítico tiene que ser mayor a 1uF.

Saludos !


----------



## Holas (Oct 4, 2013)

Hola , les hago una consulta a todos aquellos que hayan hecho el programador.
Porque hice la plaqueta , que publicò Moyano en la primero hoja...
Pero , al ejecutar el programa " Pickit 2" , me sale èsto...






Y leyendo el manual que tambièn publicò en la primera hoja.. , en administrador de dispositivos , me sale èsto:






Èste , es el diseño que utilicè:






Lo que me llamò la atenciòn , es que al conectarlo , no me aparece nada en la pantalla... , es decir , es como si no hubiese conectado nada a la pc
Debo aclarar , que por lo medido, no tengo cortocircuitos , ni nada.
Los componentes , los puse tal cual figuran en pcb wizzard, y con los valores que indican haciendo doble click en el componente.


----------



## Arsenic (Oct 5, 2013)

Holas dijo:


> Hola , les hago una consulta a todos aquellos que hayan hecho el programador.
> Porque hice la plaqueta , que publicò Moyano en la primero hoja...
> Pero , al ejecutar el programa " Pickit 2" , me sale èsto...
> 
> ...



Probá grabar nuevamente el pic. Configura bien el oscilador a XT (Cristal de cuarzo) en 20MHz. Si el error persiste, comprobá la tensión del pic o probá en otro puerto trasero. Es posible que la fuente de la PC no llegue a alimentarlo correctamente. Podes verificar eso con una fuente de alimentación de 5V aparte y sólo el cable con el Rx-Tx a la pc. Otra cosa que pide, es soldar la carcaza del conector usb a la placa, pues es parte del circuito. Comprobá las tensiones en la salida. Verificá el cable antes que nada. Puede ser que el cable de entrada o salida de datos se haya cortado. Luego de haber comprobado todo eso, cambiá el pic y probá nuevamente. A mi me ha funcionado con un inductor de 680 y de 470 microHenrios.


----------



## Holas (Oct 5, 2013)

No entiendo lo de configurar el cristal. Si el cristal viene de 20mhz.
El conector hembra usb b , tambièn lo tengo soldado en la plaqueta....
Ahora subo fotos


----------



## Holas (Oct 5, 2013)

Acà , les dejo las que pude tomar


----------



## Arsenic (Oct 5, 2013)

Holas dijo:


> No entiendo lo de configurar el cristal. Si el cristal viene de 20mhz.
> El conector hembra usb b , tambièn lo tengo soldado en la plaqueta....
> Ahora subo fotos



Configurar el programador que utilizas para grabar el pic en XT, a 20MHz. A eso me refería.





Holas dijo:


> Acà , les dejo las que pude tomar



¿Estás usando un PIC16F876 o estoy viendo mal? El microcontrolador requerido es un PIC18F2550


----------



## xmagdielx (Oct 5, 2013)

Saludos amigo, concuerdo con Arsenic, parece que estas usando el pic16f876, con ese pic nunca te va a funcionar. Suerte!


----------



## Holas (Oct 5, 2013)

Claro , estaba tratando de programar ese pic. 
Creìa , que se ponìa el pic y listo...
Osea , que tengo que poner primero el PIC18F2550 , luego tendrìa que programarlo, y recièn despuès podrìa programar el pic 16F876?


----------



## Arsenic (Oct 6, 2013)

Holas dijo:


> Claro , estaba tratando de programar ese pic.
> Creìa , que se ponìa el pic y listo...
> Osea , que tengo que poner primero el PIC18F2550 , luego tendrìa que programarlo, y recièn despuès podrìa programar el pic 16F876?



Asi es. El dispositivo es un clon del pickit2 (una copia del programador comercial de microchip) que lleva el pic18f2550. Su salida es el ICSP (In Circuit Serial Program) y se conecta en una protoboard para programar otros pic's. Para que el dispositivo funcione, el PIC18F2550 debe estar programado con el software que podrás encontrar en el sitio oficial de Microchip, al igual que el software que utiliza. Me refiero al pickit2. Logicamente, también se puede utilizar el proteus o el mplab para programarlo con ese dispositivo. Para programar el pic, se puede utilizar el JDM.


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 7, 2013)

Holas dijo:


> Claro , estaba tratando de programar ese pic.
> Creìa , que se ponìa el pic y listo...
> Osea , que tengo que poner primero el PIC18F2550 , luego tendrìa que programarlo, y recièn despuès podrìa programar el pic 16F876?



Para ser más claro
1.- Programas el PIC18F2550 usando otro programador
2.- Lo insertas en la base de este programador que acabas de hacer
3.- Lo conectas al USB y debería reconocerlo e instalarlo como un dispositivo HID
--Opcional si quieres programar usando los voltajes regulados (con los chips de 5V no importa)--
4.- Abres el programa PICkit 2
5.- Confirmado que se detecta abres el menú "Tools" y luego "Calibrate VDD & Set Unit ID..."
6.- Sigues las instrucciones para calibrar los voltajes de salida con la ayuda de un voltimetro (idealmente de 3 decimales a 5V) y nombrar tu programador.

Luego ya para programar otros chips
1.- Tomas las señales del ICSP de este programador y las conectas como sea necesario al pic que quieres programar
2.- Programas el PIC que quieres programar


----------



## Holas (Oct 8, 2013)

Nuyel dijo:


> Para ser más claro
> 1.- Programas el PIC18F2550 usando otro programador
> 2.- Lo insertas en la base de este programador que acabas de hacer
> 3.- Lo conectas al USB y debería reconocerlo e instalarlo como un dispositivo HID
> ...



si , estoy por hacer el jdm "plus".
Otra pregunta... , por si me llega a andar èste , calculo que me irè por el de Suky(el que recomienta Jonathan). Ese , se imprime tal cuàl ò de otra manera?.

Muchas gracias por la aclaraciòn...


----------



## Arsenic (Oct 8, 2013)

Holas dijo:


> si , estoy por hacer el jdm "plus".
> Otra pregunta... , por si me llega a andar èste , calculo que me irè por el de Suky(el que recomienta Jonathan). Ese , se imprime tal cuàl ò de otra manera?.
> 
> Muchas gracias por la aclaraciòn...



Se imprime tal cual. Está en "mirror", listo para planchar ó para el método de transferencia por fotoresist (positivo).


----------



## Holas (Oct 8, 2013)

Okey... , entonces , se imprime de la misma forma que la de Mnicolau...
En el ic-prog(para programar con el jdm "plus") ,hay que ponerlo en cuàntos v , porque por lo que dice la guìa , son 13v , pero no deberìan de ser menos?


----------



## Arsenic (Oct 8, 2013)

Holas dijo:


> Okey... , entonces , se imprime de la misma forma que la de Mnicolau...
> En el ic-prog(para programar con el jdm "plus") ,hay que ponerlo en cuàntos v , porque por lo que dice la guìa , son 13v , pero no deberìan de ser menos?



Recomiendo que uses alimentación externa para el pic. Luego que conectes el MCLR, el rb7 y el rb6 al JDM. VDD y VSS (pines 20 y 8, respectivamente) los alimentes con una fuente de 5V por separado o saca esa tensión de un cable usb que no te sirva. El JDM utiliza Zener, pero no son tan seguros. En cambio, la tensión de un conector USB de la PC sí lo es.


----------



## Nuyel (Oct 8, 2013)

Arsenic dijo:


> Recomiendo que uses alimentación externa para el pic. Luego que conectes el MCLR, el rb7 y el rb6 al JDM. VDD y VSS (pines 14 y 5, respectivamente) los alimentes con una fuente de 5V por separado o saca esa tensión de un cable usb que no te sirva. El JDM utiliza Zener, pero no son tan seguros. En cambio, la tensión de un conector USB de la PC sí lo es.



Pero que no sea el del USB de la misma PC, aquí tendríamos un problema ya que el JMD normalmente manda tierra a el voltaje negativo para poder usar el positivo y alcanzar el alto voltaje de programación, si alimentas con el USB de la misma computadora lo podrías poner en corto circuito.


----------



## Holas (Oct 8, 2013)

Ahora , tengo otro problema... , que no me habìa fijado antes...
Es que NINGUNA de mis computadoras , tiene puerto serie...
No me queda otra, que preguntar por alguna casa de electrònica , si programan pic`s.... , ò empezar a pedir quien tiene..., el problema , es que la gente que conozco , no tiene programador de tantos pines... , voy a ver que se me ocurre


----------



## Arsenic (Oct 9, 2013)

Holas dijo:


> Ahora , tengo otro problema... , que no me habìa fijado antes...
> Es que NINGUNA de mis computadoras , tiene puerto serie...
> No me queda otra, que preguntar por alguna casa de electrònica , si programan pic`s.... , ò empezar a pedir quien tiene..., el problema , es que la gente que conozco , no tiene programador de tantos pines... , voy a ver que se me ocurre



Existen adaptadores usb-serie. No tengo idea alguna de si funcionan o no, pero con intentarlo... y CUIDADO: Confundí el pinout con el de un 16F628A. Los pines a alimentar del 18F2550 son:
VDD = 20
VSS = 8
Los he confundido por un proyecto en el que me encuentro trabajando en este preciso momento. Mil disculpas.


----------



## XeRo21lp (Oct 23, 2013)

Buenas, comento que me surgió un problema con el programador  
No se cual sea el problema pero ayer justo cuando pensaba programar un pic 16f628A me salió "NO DEVICE DETECTEC" no se si es el pic o definitivamente es el programador, ya que hace 1 mes atrás pude lograr programar un 16f84A sin problema alguno, pero ahora cuando inserto el 16f84a tampoco me lo reconoce, pero si pongo en marcha el circuito con dicho pic trabaja de manera adecuada, espero me puedan ayudar a resolver mi problema.
Y en cuanto al Troubleshoot me detecta un voltaje de 11.9V


----------



## Mojado (Oct 29, 2013)

Hola  estimados, espero haber elegido bien el topic,  mi consulta es la siguiente:
Tengo una interfaz para 4 drivers con un PIC16F628 y un PIC16F84A
el tema es que los programas en .c lo tenia en cd que lo perdi
y no encuentro absolutamente nada... ¿ es posible recuperar el .hex grabado en el micro? ¿Como? ¿con que software?
chas gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 29, 2013)

si grabaste el PIC con proteccion de lectura.. olvidalo... no es posible recuperar el programa... pero si no es asi, entonces lo puedes leer con cualquier programador...


----------



## yoelmicro (Nov 5, 2013)

Hoy retome un proyecto que empecé en 2004 para poder programar micros universales.
  Ya lo tenia trabajando, programaba MCUs Parallax y Motorola.
  Pero lo abandone, por programadores para cada casa.
  Ahora lo pondré como open Source, para que entre todos podamos mejorarlo.
  Esta realizado con un ATMEL AT90S8515.
  Tengo que buscar el fuente de Windows para poder publicarlo y mejorarlo.
  Los fuentes de hardware los publico según necesite las casas.
  Abriré un tread para su desarrollo.

  Espero que podamos entre todos terminarlo, todo es cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Nov 24, 2013)

aun no lo he armado, pero graba todos los pic que el original pickit 2 grabaria, para fijarte cuales graba puedes entar al software de pickit2 (el programa con el que se graba) y ahi esta la lista de pics que este pued grabar


----------



## Helder Guerra (Nov 24, 2013)

Un saludo a todos los miembros del foro. Así a quedado la mejora que le realice a mi programador PICKIT2. Un poco mas profesional.


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Dic 11, 2013)

no seria bueno que todos los pines no utilizados del 18f2550 se los ponga a tierra? GND?


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Dic 15, 2013)

el inductor tiene que ser de 1/4 watt? o de 1/2 watt?, y las resistencias igual tienen que ser de 1/2 watt? alguien lo ha hecho con componentes de 1/4 watt?


----------



## BKAR (Dic 15, 2013)

gusfavio dijo:


> no seria bueno que todos los pines no utilizados del 18f2550 se los ponga a tierra? GND?



si son entradas no haria falta.. y supongo el que los "ingenieros" que diseñaron el PICKIT2 lo hiceron asi.., nolose.. el el mismo pikit2 made in microchip, en la carpeta de instalación esta el un PDF con el esquema original.. y veras que hay mas componentes.. memorias, AOs etc

es el mismo firmware pero en una versión del PCB y esquema CLONE...


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Dic 15, 2013)

y es posible usar componentes de 1/4 watt?? o sube mucho el voltaje como para usarlos?


----------



## gerardo tovar (Ene 13, 2014)

Hola 
gracias amigos por el aporte.    

use la idea de felix del acrilico y el circuito de moyano y asi quedo.


muchas gracias amigos.:buenpost:


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 13, 2014)

Excelente montaje !


----------



## gerardo tovar (Ene 13, 2014)

dejo un videito





estuve viendo el diagrama del pickit2 y queria preguntar para que sirve el led de target?

por que en tu diseño de Moyano es un pushbotton y en el de felix es un switch que se queda conectado?
y
solo tengo que agragar una resistencia para agregar el pin "aux" para poder programar memorias 24c08 o 04??
gracias de antemano.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 14, 2014)

> estuve viendo el diagrama del pickit2 y queria preguntar para que sirve el led de target?



Para indicar que la placa que estás programado está alimentada...acá de todas maneras sirve para indicar que hay alimentación.



> por que en tu diseño de Moyano es un pushbotton y en el de felix es un switch que se queda conectado?



Lo del botón ya lo he explicado varias veces en el post...usá el buscador para entender mejor o google. Ahí aparece la función exacta del botón.



> y
> solo tengo que agragar una resistencia para agregar el pin "aux" para poder programar memorias 24c08 o 04??



Las resistencias son necesarias para el puerto I2C de las memorias.


----------



## IxMagoxI (Ene 21, 2014)

Hola buen dia a todos, como andan ?, ayer estaba programando muy tranquilamente un pic 16f877a hasta que le llego la hora a mi programador ( pickit2 clone)... así de un momento al otro, me apareció en el software de pickit2 PICkit 2 not found. check USB connections and use tools....(imagen 1), pero lo raro que también me apareció arriba All protect, en ningún momento protegí el pic, así que probé con otro, al darle clic a read me intenta leer el pic y nuevamente misma pantalla... así que ahí saque la duda que no era el pic sino el programador.
   Realice el Troubleshooting si conectarle ningún pic, el pin VPP= 11.4v VDD=4.8v y pasa la prueba joya, pero al conectarle un pic falla todo, no me da VPP ni VDD como en la imagen (3,4,5).
    hace unos días le tuve que conectar una fuente externa de 5V con un lm7805, porque el VDD era bajo, así que saque el pin VDD del programador y lo puse directo al pic desde la fuente y ahí seguí grabando sin problemas hasta hoy 
   Ahora alimentado con la fuente externa me aparece como en la foto 1 y no puedo hacer nada , espero que alguien me pueda dar una mano, no la tengo muy clara con el circuito, les dejo una foto del programador, le tape por las dudas la marca del vendedor... muchas gracias, Saludos


----------



## elkla (Mar 17, 2014)

Buenas quisiera que me ayudaran con un problema con el Vdd de mi programador en mi caso utilizo un porgramador de Cana-Kit, me aparece un error de Vdd al solo conectar el programador y abrir el software pra pickit2


----------



## nuk (Mar 17, 2014)

si es por problema es de hadware... puede ser que tengas algún problema de alimentación, prueba con alimentación externa_ (asumo que no estas teniendo reconocimiento del dispositivo después de abrir el
el pickit2)_

_ten en cuenta, si es usb el voltaje es de +5V (un cargador con ese voltaje puede servir )
_

saludos!


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Abr 13, 2014)

Este clon soporta la programacion de estos pics "PIC16F1824 o PIC16F1823" mediante MCLR?


----------



## J2C (Abr 14, 2014)

extrapalapaquetetl dijo:


> Este clon soporta la programacion de estos pics "PIC16F1824 o PIC16F1823" mediante MCLR?



extrapalapaquetetl

Según Microchip el PicKit2 original no los soporta a esos dos µControladores.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Abr 14, 2014)

Gracias por responder tan rapido J2C, parece ser que el pickit 3 si pero no queria hacer otra invesion...


----------



## J2C (Abr 14, 2014)

extrapalapaquetetl

Este thread lo comenzó Moyano Jonathan hace más de 5 años, y el PicKit2 Original ya tenia su tiempito en uso. Muchos de nosotros, y me incluyo, lo hemos realizado siguiendo este thread.

Por otra parte, mirando la Datasheet del PIC16F1824 en la web de Microchip veo una edición 2010 y *Preliminar*, creo que con eso esta todo muy dicho.

Aparte que hace años pusieron en venta el PicKit3!.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 15, 2014)

> Este thread lo comenzó Moyano Jonathan hace más de 5 años, y el PicKit2 Original ya tenia su tiempito en uso.



Como pasa el tiempo sinceramente....

El pickit2, de manera NO - Oficial, se le puede realizar actualización de los dispositivos soportados...siempre y cuando el dispositivo nuevo que se le quiera agregar..cumple con el protocolo 
de programación de algún dispositivo preexistente. En mi caso por ejemplo le agregué soporte para
el PIC18F27J53 por que quería hacer algunas pruebas y los resultados fueron muy positivos.

En el siguiente enlace pueden encontrar más información relevante: http://www.microchip.com/forums/m559429.aspx


----------



## gerardo tovar (Abr 21, 2014)

.   
aca unas. fotos de mi base zif y el programador. salodos y gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 21, 2014)

Te quedó excelente. La seriegrafía con método la hiciste ?


----------



## gerardo tovar (Abr 22, 2014)

el metodo de la plancha. para las pistas use el papel especial (transfer o couche) y en la parte superior solo use una hoja de papel comun, y la planche. saludos


----------



## fralfa (May 6, 2014)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Lo tenés  que conectar por ICSP, de la forma en que te pongo en la inmagen. La distribución de pines del clon es la misma que la del pickit2 original.


Hola Moyano excelente post, también quiero armar mi PICkit2 , pero tengo una duda en el esquema aquí adjunto en el conector J1 del Pickit la patita 5 clock va a masa esto está bien?
Saludos y felicitaciones.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 8, 2014)

> Hola Moyano excelente post, también quiero armar mi PICkit2 , pero tengo una duda en el esquema aquí adjunto en el conector J1 del Pickit la patita 5 clock va a masa esto está bien?



Hola como estás. Podrías mostrarme en una imagen a que te referís ?


----------



## fralfa (May 13, 2014)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Hola como estás. Podrías mostrarme en una imagen a que te referís ?


Hola que tal Moyano, esta es la imagen a la que me refiero, es el conector J1


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 13, 2014)

> en el conector J1 del Pickit la patita 5 clock va a masa esto está bien?



No, eso está mal, es un error del diseño en la imagen. Bastaría con que no lo coloques, saludos !


----------



## yovoy (May 14, 2014)

Estimados compañeros 
despues de conocer lo bueno del pickit2 me lance con todo lo aqui expuesto a montarme el propio. Bien todo listo montado, probado, todo bien hasta que al ponerlo en marcha me dice ¡No hai nada conectado¡ arranca bien ,listo para funcionar pero no device 
He hecho todo lo aqui expuesto y nada de nada , lo que e llegado a ver es que en RA4 PGD y RB5 PGC no ai salida ninguna ,al comprobarlo 
Pero con uno original todo esta bien. Algun caso parecido 

Gracias .por esa ayuda que se no me vais a negar


----------



## EdoNork (May 15, 2014)

Hola:

¿Esquema?
¿Alimentas el PIC con su propia fuente? Si no lo haces, ¿has activado la alimentación a través del PICKit2?


----------



## yovoy (May 15, 2014)

Gracias Edonord .El esquema el de felix
Alimentaciòn propia (creo usb por lo menos aquì tengo toda la targeta)  .Aclaro en la ventana de control  VDD target solo se me activa el /mcrl lo activo y desactivo sin problemas ,pero check no me deja
esta ventana me dice Pickit2 found and connectect

ahora le digo leer y contesta con "No device detected" .Con cualquier pic que ponga
Y sigo sin tener ninguna señal en RA4 y RA5

Si pongo alimentaciòn exterior me salta el aviso de voltàge VDD2



Se me olvidaba tampoco tengo señal de target en el usb 
ya no se que mas mirar 
El circuito esta rebisadìsimo montado cinco beces con el combio correspondiente de componentes 
a todos os a funcionad el pk2023200


----------



## EdoNork (May 15, 2014)

¿Puede poner exáctamente el mensaje que te sale?


----------



## yovoy (May 15, 2014)

No entiendo pero halla voy
Nada mas arrancar 
" PICKIT 2 found and connected"
 Device        "no device   found"

Activo read   "no device detected
es la contestaciòn y da igual el pic que ponga 
estan todos bien y comprobados con programas 
pero sigo diciendo que no me da salidas en RA4 PGD 
y RA5 PGC
He cambiado tres 18f2550
abra algun cambio o serie que no este tomando en cuenta



Mi referencia pic 18f2550 _I/SP    II12274PJ  algo en especial podrian tener bajo voltaje o algo por el estilo


----------



## haziel (May 17, 2014)

hola buen día compañeros ! alguno de ustedes tieen el codigo en c del coigo que se le mete al pic ? lo quisiera leer para saber como esta construido. GRACIAS !


----------



## haziel (May 17, 2014)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> A partir de 470uhy tiene que andar bien.



buen día compañeros ! yo he usado bobinas de 330µH y funcina ! el dia de ayer use una bobina tipo resistencia de una vieja placa que encontre y es de 100µH y anda de maravilla !


----------



## J2C (May 17, 2014)

Haziel



haziel dijo:


> hola buen día compañeros ! alguno de ustedes tieen el codigo en c del coigo que se le mete al pic ? lo quisiera leer para saber como esta construido. GRACIAS !


 
El programa ha sido provisto siempre por _*MicroChip*_ y solo han entregado el HEX que se le debe cargar al Pic18F2550 para que funcione el Programador.




haziel dijo:


> buen día compañeros ! yo he usado bobinas de 330µH y funciOna ! el dia de ayer use una bobina tipo resistencia de una vieja placa que encontre y es de 100µH y anda de maravilla !


 
No dudo que funcione, aparte si has leído la mayor parte del thread habrás visto que a muchos les ha funcionado con distintos valores de inductancia para esa bobina, pero a otros no les funcionaba.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Josnaro (May 26, 2014)

Hola chicos, no es el mismo pero hay va el  mio


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 26, 2014)

> Hola chicos, no es el mismo pero hay va el mio



Te quedó excelente !


----------



## XeRo21lp (May 30, 2014)

Hola Jonathan por lo visto el ISP del pickit2 clone solo tiene 5 pinouts y en el original tiene 6 este último sería el pin AUX, como consigo obtener ese pin AUX del pickit2 clone ??


----------



## rrc46 (Jun 1, 2014)

gerardo tovar dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 108965Ver el archivo adjunto 108966.
> aca unas. fotos de mi base zif y el programador. salodos y gracias



Gerardo ¿Podrías pasarme diseño de la base ZIF? Gracias.


----------



## kilermenjose (Jun 5, 2014)

Amigos aqui les dejo unas fotos de mi programador, lo habia hecho ya hace un tiempo, pero no lo habia mostrado al publico jajaja. El unico detalle que le consigo es que al quemar un pic, se graba de una vez, no hay necesidad de darle al boton de star :s. 

Saludos!


----------



## gerardo tovar (Jun 7, 2014)

Acá el diseño que usé para la base ZIF.


*Nota del Moderador:*
Abrir el archivo con PCB Wizard.


----------



## rrc46 (Jun 8, 2014)

Muy agradecido.


----------



## gerardo tovar (Jun 14, 2014)

.   aca comparto mi sistema minimo para el pickit 2 saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jun 15, 2014)

A qué le llamás sistema mínimo para el pickit2 ? Se vé muy interesante.


----------



## gerardo tovar (Jun 15, 2014)

una tarjeta para hacer practicas con pic 16f84 o 628 y pikit2 con; lcd, leds display de 7 segmentos, salidas uln2803 para motor a pasos, etc   (creo que les llaman entrenador)


----------



## rrc46 (Jun 16, 2014)

Muy trabajada la placa.


----------



## Tiguer (Jun 17, 2014)

Hola tengo un problema con el PIC16F873A lo programe con el CLkit II que solo permite programación ICSP el tema es que al principio me programo el micro lo mas bien pero ahora no puedo enviar un nuevo programa  ya que el picjit 2 software me tira el siguiente error: PICkit 2 VPP voltage level error.Check target and retry operation.
controle que no hubiese cortocircuitos ni malas conexiones y lo unico que detecto es que el voltaje vpp baja de 5v a unos 2 voltios cuando se esta abriendo el pickit no se por que sucede esto ni si esta bien o no. supuestamente es un problema comun que se soluciona seteando o estableciendo VPP a 5v como se hace esto? Es una configuración del pickit 2?


----------



## papirrin (Jun 17, 2014)

> supuestamente es un problema comun que se soluciona seteando o estableciendo VPP a 5v como se hace esto? Es una configuración del pickit 2?



el vpp deberia estar en 12V o mas, reviza que no estes usando el Low Voltaje Program (LVP) en la configuracion del pic


----------



## Tiguer (Jun 17, 2014)

no entiendo por que 12v si el puerto usb entrega solo 5v ademas que el pic también trabaja con 5v me podes explicar como configuro el LVP


----------



## papirrin (Jun 17, 2014)

El pickit tiene un elevador de tension, es una bobinita por ahi con un transitor  un diodo una resistencia y unos condensadores.



> me podes explicar como configuro el LVP



podrias poner tu codigo? o como configuras los fuses?


----------



## andersiderol111 (Jun 18, 2014)

El circuito vpp consta de un inductancia, una resistencias, un condensador y un transistor, su voltage se eleva gracias a que ese circuito realiza la la función de una minifuente elevadora para alcanzar los 13V, yo diseñé un programador el cual una vez encontré x este foro y se llamaba enigma y como la bobina que conseguí era d menor valor me toco modificarle una de ls resistencias y asi logré alcanzar los 13.3V y hasta ahora aun me funciona ....espero le sirva mi experiencia si no alcanza los 13V o esta muy elevado solo modifique la resistencia, si no estoy mal es la que está conectada en base del transistor ...ten cuidado no debe ser un cambio drástico la cambia de poco a poco hasta alcanzar max. 13.5V ...eso se puede verificar en el sotware en las pruebas del programador y midiendo loscorrespondientes voltages.


----------



## J2C (Jun 18, 2014)

Andersiderol111 

 Olvidaste decir que el ajuste debe realizarse sin colocar el PIC.

 Por otra parte dicho error puede deberse a la tolerancia de las resistencias del divisor que le entregan al µ del programador la referencia para que ajuste el la tensión de salida.


 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## elgsystem32 (Jul 9, 2014)

Que tal amigos foreros. Primeramente agradecer a *Moyano Jonathan* por el aporte.

Recientemente empiezo a utilizar este foro, y me parecio muy interesante este tema sobre el "Programador de PICs PICKIT2 CLONE", me gustaria poder armarlo. El caso es que vi tantos comentarios y respuestas que ya no se cual de los diseños es mas confiable y seguro para poder armar este programador. 

Cual de los diseños me aconsejan armarlo, claro sin menospreciar el trabajo de cada uno de ustedes como el trabajo de *Moyano Jonathan*.

Gracias por el trabajo y tiempo de cada uno de ustedes.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Jul 9, 2014)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Lo tenés  que conectar por ICSP, de la forma en que te pongo en la inmagen. La distribución de pines del clon es la misma que la del pickit2 original.




Hola una consulta
 Hola amigos la consulta es si es posible grabar memorias EEPROM del tipo 24Cxx con un programador PICkit2

me quieren vender este  PICkit2  me sirvira?
y como ó donde ubicaria las memorias  EEPROM del tipo 24Cxx par empezar a trabajar
saludos


----------



## J2C (Jul 9, 2014)

Celtronics2011

Poder se puede ya que así esta indicado en el software provisto por Microchip. Agrego que en algún post de las primeras paginas don Moyano Jonathan ha escrito como conecto el su diseño.

La ubicación de las memorias en el zócalo ZIF te la debe informar el proveedor de dicho programador ya que el es el único que conoce como lo conecto al mismo.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## elgsystem32 (Jul 10, 2014)

arias887 dijo:


> Ay!!!..
> Que pena...
> Ya subo los archivos, no hhabia caido en cuenta de ese pequeñisimo detalle...
> 
> ...



Que tal arias887, te cuento que tus aportes estan muy buenos.

Despues de buscar un tiempo en la web me encontre con este aporte tuyo del programador "Pickit2 clone gatox", me pario muy interesante y quisiera poderlo armar.

Podrias proporcionarle toda la informacion necesaria de este programador?

Gracias y segui adelante.





arias887 dijo:


> Claro jarc344...
> 
> El programa se llama *Pad2Pad* ()...
> *[Es de distribuicon gratuita pa que no me regañen] X_x ...*
> ...



Que tal arias887, en principio agradecerte por el aporte y la url del programa pad2pad lo acabo de descargar e instalar claro que no se manejarlo, pero tratare de buscar tutoriales sobre este software.

Quiciera pedirte el favor de proporcinarme las librerias que mencionaste anteriormente.

Mi correo: _no me permiten ingresar direcciones de correos ya que no alcance a los mensajes reqeuridos. asi que te pido ingresar a mis datos de perfil para obtener ni direccion de correo._


Gracias.


----------



## luvhines (Jul 12, 2014)

Buen día señores espero estén muy bien, primeramente agradecer a Moyano Jonathan, a Felixls, a Blessed, a J2C y por supuesto a Arias877 por sus grandes aportes y contribución al tema, le pegue un buen revison al hilo para ver como ha evolucionado el programador de moyano, y al fin decidí armarlo, ya que yo poseo el viejo enigma y me sirvió en su momento, pero ya cansa un poco tener que ejecutar una maquina virtual para poder usar su software que no funciona en win 7, ahora mas específicamente decidí tomar el diseño de arias877 y compre los componentes pero no pude encontrar la resistencia de 2.7k revisando un poco el cto veo que es un divisor de tensión, así que mi duda es, afectara mucho si la cambio por una de 3k que si poseo?  o en caso extremo cambia también la de 4.7k por una de 5k asi las caídas de tensión no se modifican mucho, tan solo un poco la corriente, ahora, tampoco pude conseguir el diodo zener de 4.3 sino uno de 4.7 y revisando el cto puedo ver que se usa para polarizar el transistor y lograr un voltaje estable de emisor tierra de mas o menos 3.5v, y con el zener de 4.7 ese valor aumenta llegando casi a los 3.9v sera un cambio muy drástico? entiendo que esta etapa permite programar los pics de 3.3v y no es que los use pero en caso que si, funcionara? o en el peor de los caso dañara el pic? de antemano gracias por las respuestas


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 12, 2014)

Hola como estás luvhines. Con respecto a la resistencia de 2K7 la podés reemplazar por una de 2K2.
El circuito formado por un zener, el transistor y el arreglo de resistencia, es un regulador de 3.3v. Fijate si podés conseguir un regulador del tipo 78L33 o cualquier otro de 3.3v.

Saludos !


----------



## luvhines (Jul 12, 2014)

Moyano muchas gracias por la respuesta, perfecto cambiare la resistencia y si tengo un 78l33 voy a probar con ese haber que tal, que tengan un buen dia.


----------



## luvhines (Jul 18, 2014)

señores  como les va, pasa que estoy construyendo el programador ya casi lo voy terminando, y viendo la foto del compañero gatox me entro una duda y es la siguiente: según la foto para programar los pics de 8 pines de los cuales según lo que conozco, son los de la vieja pero útil familia 12fxx, aparecen que su pin 1 debe colocarse en el pin 36 del socket zif, pero no entiendo porque ?? segun la forma correcta de programar estos pics, no debería ir este pin al 10 del zif, igual que los pics de 14 pines ?? o es para alguna clase diferente de pics de 8 pines?  adjunto la foto de la posición de los pics en el zif y las conexiones del mismo, de antemano gracias.


----------



## luvhines (Jul 20, 2014)

Buen día señores, paso a agradecerles por la ayuda.
Ya finalicé el circuito. ¿Qué les parece?
También comparto el pcb final probado y funcionando, tal vez a alguien le pueda gustar.
Muchachos, muchas gracias a todos los que han tratado el hilo.

Para finalizar, el botón negro que usé, es un pulsador normal pero la versión grande. 
Este tiene 4 pines que en realidad son 2 ya que por dentro esta puenteado y el interruptor doble antes de soldarlo primero testeen que los pines correspondan a los del circuito, ya que pude notar que el contacto común del interruptor no siempre está en la misma posición, a veces el común estaba en el medio como en mi caso, y a veces estaba en un extremo.
Lo digo por que tengo uno, aunque exactamente igual, los pines no son iguales.


----------



## itzamna06 (Ago 31, 2014)

Buenas noches señores del foro
Mi inquietud es: se puede grabar memorias 93xx, ya que descargue un archivo de luchin respecto al zocalo zif el cual indica que para memorias 93xx se necesita DATA, A2/DI, Clock y WP/CS, de donde obtengo A2/DI y WP/CS.
Gracias.


----------



## sergio1985 (Sep 3, 2014)

saludos e estado leyendo casi todos los mensajes y no encuentro la version nueva de pickit clone 2 donde esta incorporada zocalo zif


----------



## shaggedw (Sep 20, 2014)

saludos estimados amigos de forosdeelectronica he intentado construir el programador de pics hecho por el buen amigo arias887 pero al momento de soldar los componentes me di con la sorpresa de que los pines del zocalo ZIF no coinciden con los de la placa, quisiera pedirle al amigo arias887 que porfavor resuba los planos modificados correctos si no es mucha molestia me urge armar tu diseño de todos es el que me parecio mejor salu2 y muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2014)

shaggedw dijo:


> saludos estimados amigos de forosdeelectronica he intentado construir el programador de pics hecho por el buen amigo arias887 pero al momento de soldar los componentes me di con la sorpresa de que los pines del zocalo ZIF no coinciden con los de la placa, quisiera pedirle al amigo arias887 que porfavor resuba los planos modificados correctos si no es mucha molestia me urge armar tu diseño de todos es el que me parecio mejor salu2 y muchas gracias de antemano



¿ Y verificaste haber impreso la placa a escala real ?


----------



## guevaragus (Oct 3, 2014)

Me es muy grato saludarte apreciado amigo, desde Venezuela. Mi nombre es Gustavo.

Ha pasado mucho tiempo desde que rediseñaste el pickit, me llamo mucho la atención y es por ello que te escribo.
¿Será posible que con tu modificación se pueda programar el PIC24hj128gp502?
Ya que hace ya unos meses, creo que iniciando el 2014 armé uno de palmaretro, donde en la misma tarjeta está hasta el zif, pero creo que no graba ese pic.
Pienso que por el asunto del 3.3 volt, y que en la tuya si añades.
¿Será que puedo también remodificar el pickit2 clone de palmaretro e interceptar el voltaje aplicado a la bobina con tu diseño del regulador, claro con todas las cosas que tu hiciste?
Para ver que tal, ¿o es mejor de una hacer el tuyo estimado amigo?

Si puedes métete en la página de palma, creo que también es Colombiano.
Un fuerte abrazo y disculpa lo tardío, espero no incomodarte.
*políticas@delforo.com


**Como no cumplo las Políticas del Foro. Me editaron el mensaje.*​


----------



## shaggedw (Oct 11, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y verificaste haber impreso la placa a escala real ?



si lo mas extraño es que donde lo imprimi le dieron al tamaño real pero nada, fui a otro lugar y tambien lo imprimieron a tamaño real pero si en algo mejoro, lo lleve a otro lado para que lo impriman y si dio exacto, nose la verdad a que se deba pero que me quede como experiencia 



arias887 dijo:


> Claro jarc344...
> 
> El programa se llama *Pad2Pad*
> *[Es de distribuicon gratuita pa que no me regañen] X_x ...*
> ...



Hola mucho gusto amigo arias887 he leido este viejo post y me intereso este programa, he fabricado un diseño de un circuito, pero el problema esta al crear el pdf no sale como mi diseño, he usado el solid pdf creator y la opcion imprimir, como convierto el pcb a pdf con el pad2pad? o como creaste el pickit y lo pasaste a pdf con este programa? el solidpdf trabaja normal con el pcb wizard si alguien mas sabe que me ayudee


----------



## guevaragus (Oct 14, 2014)

Buenos Días, entonces debo ser explicito, la pregunta es: se puede programar el PIC24hj128gp502 con el programador Pickit2_gatox? Muchas gracias.


----------



## martin12as (Oct 16, 2014)

guevaragus dijo:


> Buenos Días, entonces debo ser explicito, la pregunta es: se puede programar el PIC24hj128gp502 con el programador Pickit2_gatox? Muchas gracias.



teóricamente, el pickit2 soporta ese pic, y ese diseño permite programar uC de 3.3V así que debería funcionar, asegúrate de poner el switch en la posición de 3.3V y si quieres puedes verificar las tensiones antes de poner el pic, por si acaso.. Vpp debe ser 5V (para los uC de 5V Vpp = 12V) y todas las demás deben ser 3.3V


----------



## Arturo2405 (Nov 2, 2014)

Amigos con este programador puedo grabar memorias eprom de la seria 95xxx 93xxx 25xxx 24xxx quisiera saber si me sirve para todas estas o tengo que hacer otro especifico para puras memorias eeprom


----------



## martin12as (Nov 6, 2014)

me estoy volviendo loco con mi pickit 2, hace rato que lo arme y siempre lo use sin problemas, pero hace unos días que jode para leer los pic, los lee cuando tiene ganas, y me parece que cada vez hace renegar mas, probé la continuidad entre los pines del pic y las pistas donde va cada señal y esta todo bien, las tensiones vpp, vdd, pgd y pgc están bien, cuando pongo toggle 30khz mido 26khz en el tester, pero creo que siempre midió ese valor. probé con 4 o 5 pic y hace con todos lo mismo, probé cambiar de puerto usb en la pc, probé cambiar el cable usb, ya no se que mas probar. que recomiendan hacer?

EDIT: olviden el comentario, cuando ya no tenia esperanzas de encontrar la falla me di cuenta que una resistencia tenia una soldadura fría y al parecer no hacia bien contacto, no lo elimino por si alguien le llega a pasar algo similar, la solución fue soldar bien esa resistencia, pero perdí todo el día buscando esa falla


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 8, 2014)

> la solución fue soldar bien esa resistencia, pero perdí todo el día buscando esa falla



Gracias por poner la solución, a muchos les pasa que les falla el programador y no se dan cuenta que quizás es una falla en las soldaduras y no un error en el circuito.

Saludos !


----------



## shaggedw (Nov 26, 2014)

Saludos amigos del foro, estoy de nuevo por aqui para decirles que armé el pickit2 del amigo ariaz gatox, pero tengo un problema al momento de colocar el pic 16f628a con su pin 1 en el pin2 del zocalo ZIF, sw2 y sw3 arriba, luego le doy a read, el software del pickit2 me dice *"No device detected"* y si coloco el sw2 abajo y sw3 arriba, luego read el pickit2 me da el siguiente error *"Target VDD - Unpowered target detected. VDD source set to pickit2"* y luego *"Pickit2 error - Pickit2 VDD and VPP voltage level errors. Check target & retry operation."* ya medi continuidad en sus pistas, cortos, soldaduras frias, le reprograme el pic 18f2550 con otro grabador, pero me sigue dando el miso error, ahh se me olvidaba al momento de conectarlo al puerto usb de la portatil despues de largo tiempo me aparece el error de usb, *"Uno de lo dispositivos USB vinculados a este equipo ha tenido un mal funcionamiento"* pero luego lo desconecto y lo vuelvo a conectar y lo reconoce normal, ya probe continuidad del cabe usb puerto de la portatil y todo normal


----------



## shaggedw (Nov 30, 2014)

Hola Saludos a todos, necesito ayuda, estoy volviendome loco con mi pickit, he estado comparando pistas y el diseño del pdf resubido por el amigo arias887 





arias887 dijo:


> Ay!!!..
> Que pena...
> Ya subo los archivos, no hhabia caido en cuenta de ese pequeñisimo detalle...
> 
> ...



viendo las imágenes y el diseño no coinciden, pero esa duda ya quedo resuelta con el post #2161



arias887 dijo:


> Para jarc344....
> 
> En la primera imagen:
> Esa es la PCB que hice de primero que tiene ese error que muestras en obalo rojo, cosa que corregi cortando pistas y agregando puentes....
> ...



pero veo que la posicion del diodo no coincide de nuevo con la imagen, intente cambiarlo y nada no reconoce el pic insertado en el zocalo ZIF y me aparecen los errores de vdd y vpp
adjunto algunas imagenes salu2


----------



## shaggedw (Dic 4, 2014)

Hola, bueno he estado siguiendo el esquema comparandolo con el circuito ya armado y creo que he dado con el problema, los dos interruptores que he conseguido su entrada es la del medio o sea el PIN 2, y segun el diseño la entrada es el primer PIN o el PIN 1, es por eso que al activarlo no funciona el voltaje y puentea pistas que no deben de conectarse, solo quiero que me ayuden, *¿Como se llama este componente que yo le llamo switch o interruptor doble donde la entrada este en el PIN 1?*, porque ya he buscando en varias tiendas electronicas y todas tienen este componente con la entrada en el PIN 2, y si no hay respuesta, pues tendre que cortar pistas y hacer puentes. Salu2, soy un aficionado a la electronica


----------



## J2C (Dic 4, 2014)

Shaggedw


shaggedw dijo:


> Hola, bueno he estado siguiendo el esquema comparandolo con el circuito ya armado y creo que he dado con el problema, los dos interruptores que he conseguido su entrada es la del medio o sea el PIN 2, y segun el diseño la entrada es el primer PIN o el PIN 1, es por eso que al activarlo no funciona el voltaje y puentea pistas que no deben de conectarse, solo quiero que me ayuden, *¿Como se llama este componente que yo le llamo switch o interruptor doble donde la entrada este en el PIN 1?*, porque ya he buscando en varias tiendas electronicas y todas tienen este componente con la entrada en el PIN 2, y si no hay respuesta, pues tendre que cortar pistas y hacer puentes. Salu2, soy un aficionado a la electronica


 
 Si son los interruptores que están cerca de los led's en tus fotos de tu post #2822, te dire que son todos iguales.

 Te recomiendo que revises sin alimentación y *muy bien* la PCB que has montado contra el esquemático correspondiente, súbelo en tu próxima respuesta ya que han pasado muchos esquemáticos con leves diferencias por este thread y eso podría inducir a errores en quien te preste asistencia/ayuda.

 Si es necesario realiza mediciones de continuidad para sacarte todas las dudas. Te aseguro que la gran mayoría de los problemas que han tenido otros foristas al montar el Programador siempre ó casi siempre han sido errores de montaje o fallas de soldaduras.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## kayroz (Ago 8, 2015)

Hola, aqui el mio


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 8, 2015)

No manches si te rifaste. 
O ya lo encontraste asi


----------



## kayroz (Ago 8, 2015)

Gracias ,yo lo arme completo.


----------



## shukugan1 (Ago 8, 2015)

Hola, amigos. Posteo mi programador PICkit Clone versión FTA   
Saludos.


----------



## jferrero2001 (Ago 13, 2015)

Hola a todos, luego de mucho tiempo vuelvo al foro y a mi querido pickit 2.
Esta vez es sólo para hacer un comentario que puede ser útil:

- He actualizado mi Win 7 a Win 10 conforme la benevolencia de Microsoft (win 7 era con medicina, todo 64 bits, hardware y software)
-Win 10 ha funcionado perfecto y casi todos los programas anteriores perfecto salvo tuneup2013.
-Reinstalé (pues no aparecía en escritorio) el software del Pickit 2 (2.61A) y FUNCIONA CON EL CLON 2 del genio Moyano!!!
Toy tan contento y quería compartir.....


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 13, 2015)

¿Existe una ver*s*i*ó*n cl*ó*nica del PICkit3? *E*se sí me interesar*í*a.


----------



## mugo86 (Dic 20, 2015)

*B*uen d*í*a*.* *G*racias por tu trabajo. *¿Qué* funci*ó*n tiene el push button*?
¿**A* q*ué* se refiere con load*?* *S*i pudieras ser más especifico, en que momento se usa.

*M*uchas gracias


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 20, 2015)

mugo86 dijo:


> buen dia, gracias por tu trabajo. q funcion tiene el push boton, a q se refiere con load, si pudieras ser mas especifico, en que momento se usa. muchas gracias



Hola...En la versión original dice esto en el manual.


Si quieres aprender mas leelo, esta en la web y en Español.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## banistelrroy (Jul 26, 2016)

alguien sabe porque no se puede poner en blanco el pic 16f628a con este grabador


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 29, 2016)

banistelrroy dijo:


> alguien sabe porque no se puede poner en blanco el pic 16f628a con este grabador



Hola...En blanco se puede poner lo que te puede estar pasando es que tenga cargado un programa con el uso del oscilador interno de 4MHZ y estés usando RA.5(MCLRE) como entrada y PIC arranca su programa antes que el programador alcance a programarlo/borrarlo.
En el foro esta tratado ese "problema" y su solución, utiliza el buscador.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## yamir84 (May 22, 2017)

Algo así esta marchando bien tal parece, pronto todo sobre este tema. 

Aquí el archivo para el planchado preventivamente.


----------



## alejandro pino (Jun 17, 2017)

hola a todos
soy nuevo en el forum y deseo aportar ideas en la medida de lo posible. he realizado una version del programador para pics pickit2 basado en los planos de moyano. le he añadido además un receptor infrarrojo para que permite capturar señales infrarrojas y graficarlas con la herramienta logic tool del software pickit2 de microchip.es un diseño modesto que implenté y actualmente uso pues aqui en cuba no se venden de manera convencional y del cual adjunto aqui algunas fotos de su implementación y funcionamiento.adjunto además del esquemático del circuito en proteus 7.7 y su diseño de pcb en ares 7.7, la lista de componentes y pcb en pdf (de todos modos pueden exportarlo directamente del ARES) tal como se pedia. veran que en las fotos salen algunos cables raros. no se asusten, estas fotos son del primer prototipo que fabrique, en el cual habia invertido los pines de datos del usb (por eso el cable blanco) y el otro cablecito es para conectarlo a la protoboard pues me obtine de estar sacando cables del conector SIL del ICSP.
En el diseño que subo está todo esto correjido y revisado ya, sin problemas, para que no les pase lo mismo.en el listado de componentes doy explicaciones para los mismos, sobre todo la bobina.no le hice modificaciones al firmware del pic, el diseño trabaja con el que comparte moyano, por eso no lo subo otra vez.
espero que les sirva de ayuda
saludos a todos



hola
ese boton load es para el bootloader del pic.no es necesario usarlo a menos que vayas a actualizar el propio firmware del pic.esto es para que no tengas que usar otro programador extra para cargarle el firmware al pic de tu programador. En la memoria del micro este tiene un programita "bootloader" que te permite grabarle el codigo de tu aplicación a través del puerto USB (no recuerdo si por CDC o HID), con el mismo software del pickit2 de microchip y ese bootloader el micro lo ejecuta si este boton está activo.si no vas a actualizar el firmware del pic de tu programador no es necesario tocar este boton para nada
saludos


----------



## Arturo2405 (Jun 17, 2017)

Amigo una consulta,  con este programador, puedes leer, borrar y grabar memorias eeprom , de la serie 24xx,93xx,95xx que son usadas en el area automotriz ?


----------



## alejandro pino (Jun 21, 2017)

hombre no es posible quemar ningun CI de memoria externa puesto que este diseño usa en los pines de icsp señales que no tienen nada que ver con las que controlan la mem para escribir o leer de ellas y no son ni siquiera las mismas cartas de tiempo en ambos casos.además todo esto es generado por el firmware del pic que genera el vpp (13v) para entrar en el modo de prog del pic.mira el diseño en isis que subi para que veas los nombres de los pines.

de todos modos no se si te refieres a la eeprom interna que traen algunos pic o a culaquier CI de memoria.si es a la primera si se puede escribir mediante en hex que le pases al micro, con el soft del pickit2.el 2550 por ejemplo la trae y yo la he usado, pero externa no.

saludos


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 22, 2017)

Las EEPROM seriales como las 24LCXX, se leen y escriben usando el protocolo I2C.
Las de la serie 25XX son con SPI y me parece que las 93XX son por protocolo MicroWire.
El PICkit 2 si puede grabar y leer algunas, aunque yo no lo he probado.

​


----------



## alejandro pino (Jun 22, 2017)

hombre la verdad nunca he probado con memorias extrnas.la verdad supuse que no por todo esto del protocolo y las señales que utiliza el pickit para programar los micros.puedes decirme mas menos como serían las conexiones y como trabajo el ide en windows??

gracias por la info!!
saludos

hombre la verdad nunca he probado con memorias extrnas.la verdad supuse que no por todo esto del protocolo y las señales que utiliza el pickit para programar los micros.puedes decirme mas menos como serían las conexiones y como trabajo el ide en windows??

gracias por la info!!
saludos





D@rkbytes dijo:


> Las EEPROM seriales como las 24LCXX, se leen y escriben usando el protocolo I2C.
> Las de la serie 25XX son con SPI y me parece que las 93XX son por protocolo MicroWire.
> El PICkit 2 si puede grabar y leer algunas, aunque yo no lo he probado.
> 
> [/CENTER]



hola D@rkbytes
la verdad nunca he probado programar memorias externas con el pickit..supuse que no se podia por el tema de la señales y los voltajes que genera el pickit para programar el micro pero la verdad ni me fije ni como eran.ahora veo la foto que subiste y me doy cuenta que si...me puedes decir algo acerca de las conexiones para esto?

gracias por la info!!!
saludos


----------



## yamir84 (Jun 22, 2017)

Estimados las memorias 24CXXX y las 93CXXX se pueden programar, Leer, Borrar, ect con el PIckit2 clone siempre lo hago para las de los TV y Monitores, usando el de la foto adjunto... y el software del mismo 2.61 seleccionando la memoria en cuestión...así que tranquilo metele mano
Saludos


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 22, 2017)

alejandro pino dijo:


> La verdad nunca he probado programar memorias externas con el pickit. Supuse que no se podía por el tema de la señales y los voltajes que genera el pickit para programar el micro, pero la verdad ni me fijé cómo eran.
> Ahora veo la foto que subiste y me doy cuenta que sí.
> ¿Me puedes decir algo acerca de las conexiones para esto?


Como mencioné, nunca lo he probado porque para eso siempre he usado el PonyProg.
Sin embargo, existe información sobre el tema.  *Manual PICkit2*








​


----------



## alejandro pino (Jun 23, 2017)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Como mencioné, nunca lo he probado porque para eso siempre he usado el PonyProg.
> Sin embargo, existe información sobre el tema.


 

Muchisimas gracias D@arkbytes!!!ya veo los diagramas, lo voy a probar... de hobby solo por curiosidad, asumo que de la misma forma se podran leer igual ¿no?, despues les digo.

De nuevo gracias por la info!!
Saludos


----------



## Sergio de 9 de julio (Oct 22, 2017)

tiago dijo:
			
		

> Para grabar el pic debes usar un programador, como por ejemplo los que ves aquí
> Son sencillos de construir, También te servirá para otros pic's similares.
> 
> Y el software de programación puede ser el WinPic
> ...



Gracias por ayudarme, como saber si el programador va a funcionar, podras poner aca el que vos armaste y asi estar seguro de que va a funcionar. Por cierto, encontre este, funcionara? no quiero quemar la compu. saludos


----------



## tiago (Oct 22, 2017)

Hola.
Traigo aquí un mensaje de Sergio de 9 de julio 
Para ver si lo podemos ayudar con su programador de pics, es para su proyecto del PLL Verónica.

Sergio: Yo tengo un programador comercial bastante avanzado porque programo formatos poco usuales.
El programador JDM es muy sencillo de construir y muy seguro en su funcionamiento. Es como los que te he mostrado antes.

Saludos.


----------



## Sergio de 9 de julio (Oct 25, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> Hola.
> Traigo aquí un mensaje de Sergio de 9 de julio
> Para ver si lo podemos ayudar con su programador de pics, es para su proyecto del PLL Verónica.
> 
> ...



Hola, gracias por su compañerismo, no sabia que existia, tampoco sabia que estaba este grupo sobre como cargar pic. Pasa que quiero que me recomienden un circuito que funcione, porque no quiero quemar la compu al enchufarlo, habra cargadores de pic 16f628a con entrada usb, porque mi compu no tiene puerto serie. Gracias


----------



## tiago (Oct 26, 2017)

Hay convertidores de USB a RS232. Esa sería una opción para que pudieses montar un programador como los que te mostré.
También puedes adquirir uno comercial, valen unos 6€. El "K150" es el mas popular. Además tienes un hilo sobre su funcionamiento

Saludos.


----------

